# Official Onkyo HT-S790 & HT-S790S Thread



## Tigershark

*Introduction:*

There are numerous threads regarding Onkyo's excellent HT-S790 Home Theater in a Box system. Here is an attempt to consolidate any questions and answers into one thread.











*General Information:*

The Onkyo HT-S790 is a 7.1 channel Home Theater in a Box (HTIB) system, available in either black or silver (labeled as HT-S790S). Unlike most HTIB's, it does not include a DVD player - just the receiver, 2 front speakers, 1 center speaker, 2 surround speakers, 2 rear surround speakers, a powered subwoofer, and an universal remote control. With seven speakers rated at 110W and the 230W powered subwoofer, the system is rated at a combined total of 1,000W. It is covered by a 24 month parts/labor warranty.


*Packaging:*

The entire system comes in one box, measuring 30"L x 22"D x 30.5" H, and weighs 101.2 lbs.

*What's Included in the Box (from Crutchfield.com)*

HT-R540 A/V Receiver

2 SKF-540F Front speakers

1 SKC-540C Center channel speaker

2 SKM-540S Surround satellite speakers

2 SKB-540 Surround Back satellite speakers

1 SKW-540 Powered subwoofer

RC-649M Wireless remote control

2 "AA" batteries

1 AM loop antenna

1 FM wire antenna

Speaker terminal tool

9.5' Mono subwoofer cable (RCA)

One 9.85' Length of speaker wire (each length of speaker wire has tinned bare wire on each end)

Two 14.77' lengths of speaker wire

Four 29.5' lengths of speaker wire

Instruction Manual

Remote control code list

Quick Set-up guide

Product Registration Card

XM Satellite radio information

DS-A1 iPod dock information

Speaker terminal tool information

Optical digital cable connection information


*Receiver:*

The receiver is actually a re-numbered Onkyo TX-SR504 receiver. Interestingly, although the Onkyo TX-SR504 is rated at 75W/Ch, the re-badged HT-R540 is rated at 110W/Ch. There are a total of four digital audio inputs - 1 digital coaxial and 3 digital optical audio inputs. Although the receiver can accept numerous video inputs, it does not upconvert video signals - in other words, the video goes out of the receiver the same way it comes it - it does not "up-convert" composite or S-video to component. There is also no HDMI input.


Surround channels: 7.1

Power per channel (Front/Center/Surround/Rear Surround): 110 Watts

Subwoofer power: 230 watts

Total Rated power: 1000 Watts

THD @ rated power: 0.08%


Inputs and outputs

# of digital inputs: 3 digital optical, 1 digital coaxial audio

# of component video inputs: 3

S-video inputs: Yes


Types of digital decoding

Dolby® Pro Logic: Yes

Dolby® Pro Logic II: Yes

DTS (Digital Theater Systems): Yes


Dimensions (H x W x D, Inches): 17.1 x 5.9 x 14.8

Weight: 20.7 lbs.


*Speakers:*

The front and center speakers feature Dual cones (5 1/4" for the fronts, 4" for the center) (most HTIB's speakers are only 1 cone). while the surround and rear surround speakers are the more traditional single 4" cone. The system also comes with a powered subwoofer rated at 230W which features a 10" woofer.


Front speakers

Type: 2-way (Dual 5 1/4" cone)

Dimensions (H x W x D): 6.2" x 17.1" x 7.9"

Weight: 8.6 lbs.


Center speaker

Type: 2-way (Dual 4" cone)

Dimensions (H x W x D): 6.8" x 17.1" x 7.9"

Weight: 8.6 lbs.


Surround speakers

Type: 2-way (4" cone)

Dimensions (H x W x D): 6.9" x 10.4" x 4"

Weight: 3.1 lbs.


Rear surround speakers

Type: 2-way (4" cone)

Dimensions (H x W x D): 6.9" x 10.4" x 4"

Weight: 3.1 lbs.


Subwoofer

Type: 10" cone

Dimensions (H x W x D): 10.8" x 20.4" x 16.2"

Weight: 30.0 lbs.


*Owners Manual:*

You can download the Owner's Manual in pdf form from Onkyousa.com here:
Owner's Manual 


*Related Threads:*

- Speaker stands and mounts: Link #1 , Link #2 


- Speaker wire: Link #1 


*Cables and Speaker Wire:*


Forget Monster cable - they are ridiculously overpriced. A lot of people (myself included) go with Monoprice.com for their cables. Here are the appropriate links for some cables you might need in 6' lengths. Be sure to measure the exact lengths you need - and taking into account extra length needed when pulling the receiver out of your entertainment center.

*Links*

6' HDMI $6.37 (currently out of stock) .

6' Digital Audio Coaxial Cable $5.42 .

12' Digital Audio Coaxial Cable $6.38 - same cable just longer. Use for the subwoofer.

6' Digital Audio Optical Cable $4.87 .

100' 14 AWG Speaker Wire $23.98 

100' 16 AWG Speaker Wire $14.94


----------



## Tigershark











*Base System*

Onkyo HT-S790

*Modifications*

Replaced surround and surround back speakers with Pioneer S-HF21-LR speakers (4) and replaced all stock speaker wire with 14 gauge speaker wire.

*General Impressions*

Good introductory system. All speakers are quite larger than most "satellite" systems. The front and centers are true bookshelf size and are at least six times the size of the HTIB speakers of the old system they replaced.


----------



## G-star

good move...this should have been done long ago. let's hope it turns into a valuable resource for owners/potential owners of this system....the king of the $400 HTIB's. hail to the king, baby.


----------



## Ryder11211

Nice, I just picked up this set yesterday and now an official thread! So here's the first question.


Any advice on trying to wall mount the speakers? I think I would like to put the rear speakers up high on the wall pointing at a downward angle.


----------



## crackhead willy

I just picked up a HT-S790 system too. So far I am pretty impressed with this system. Actually, I am downgrading from my Mirage towers, center and sub, because they were too big for my apartment and my girlfriend didn't like the big tower speakers.


I was wondering about placement too. I was considering getting a set of 24 inch stands (omnimount or sanus) for the fronts and two sets of 31 inch stands for the rear sets. Does that sound good? Also what gauge and type of speaker wire are people using to replace the wimpy speaker cables that come with the setup? Any ideas on conduit or raceway to hide the cables?


----------



## steen995

What speaker mounts is everybody using for these? Having trouble finding black ones that fit this size. Would also like wall mounts for the front side speakers. Any ideas??


----------



## Tigershark

Here are a few previous threads on speaker stands for the HT-S790:

Link #1 

Link #2


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crackhead willy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also what gauge and type of speaker wire are people using to replace the wimpy speaker cables that come with the setup? Any ideas on conduit or raceway to hide the cables?



I am using 14 gauge speaker wire. I had a tough time getting it through the posts, but with a little effort, it fits. Any thicker and you would probably have to use Banana Plugs.


Here is another thread on speaker wire:

Link


----------



## steen995

Thanks tigershark! I saw those posts earlier, just wondering if anybody else had found any good wall mounts. The more suggestions the better.


Also, anybody notice a quality difference with the different wire? We just used what was in the box. Didn't know it mattered....


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steen995* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks tigershark! I saw those posts earlier, just wondering if anybody else had found any good wall mounts. The more suggestions the better.
> 
> 
> Also, anybody notice a quality difference with the different wire? We just used what was in the box. Didn't know it mattered....



To tell you the truth, I didn't even use the included speaker wire so I can't speak to how much "better" the thicker speaker wire is. It is generally accepted, however, that the thicker the speaker wire, the better. I also don't use speaker mounts or wall mounts (I just put them on some shelves). Good luck in your search.


----------



## HDgloryhog

Just picked it up last night. I want some 14 gauge wire as well but monoprice has them on back order for about a month. Any other website to find good wire for this system?


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgloryhog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just picked it up last night. I want some 14 gauge wire as well but monoprice has them on back order for about a month. Any other website to find good wire for this system?



try partsexpress and blue jeans cable for interconnects. you can get decent speaker wire on the cheap (by the foot) at home depot or lowes.


----------



## Wally_br

Sorry if old.


The original price of the Onkyo HT-S790 in cart is 379.99 after rebates but there is a $50 off on-line coupon that CC itself is showing in their Home Page themselves.

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/prod...heater%20System 


Isn't the system worth it at that price.


Thanks


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Just picked it up last night. I want some 14 gauge wire as well but monoprice has them on back order for about a month. Any other website to find good wire for this system?


 http://www.pacificcable.com/Picture_...Name=255-514CL


----------



## HDgloryhog

Thanks for the link, just ordered it!


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> try partsexpress and blue jeans cable for interconnects. you can get decent speaker wire on the cheap (by the foot) at home depot or lowes.



I found that Home Depot or Lowes is cheaper than on-line for the thinner wire, or if you don't need too much (since you don't pay for shipping). But once you get up to 14 gauge and/or 100 ft. + (I needed 150 ft. for my set-up), it pays to go on-line.


I am also planning to upgrade the cheap RCA sub-woofer cable with a better one from Monoprice soon (the stock one seems so thin). Does anyone know if it will make a difference? I would think so, but I don't know.


----------



## afrogt

I got my 100ft 12ga from monoprice for under $25. No local store could come close to touching that. But I have used Home Depot in the past when I needed shorter runs of wire quickly.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am also planning to upgrade the cheap RCA sub-woofer cable with a better one from Monoprice soon (the stock one seems so thin). Does anyone know if it will make a difference? I would think so, but I don't know.



there will be little difference, if any. you'd be better off putting that money into the new subwoofer fund, its really the only way to see a marked improvement. of course, this assumes that you have experimented with placement, calibration, cross-overs, etc. and are thus getting the best possible performance out of the HTIB sub.


a decent $200+ 10" sub will easily outperform that onkyo sub in terms of sound quality, extension, and output and it only gets better as you go up the food chain. a more capable sub makes a huge difference for this system.


i sold my onkyo sub on ebay for $125, so the upgrade to an SVS PB-10 only really ended up costing me $325. makes upgrading an easier decision.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there will be little difference, if any. you'd be better off putting that money into the new subwoofer fund, its really the only way to see a marked improvement. of course, this assumes that you have experimented with placement, calibration, cross-overs, etc. and are thus getting the best possible performance out of the HTIB sub.
> 
> 
> a decent $200+ 10" sub will easily outperform that onkyo sub in terms of sound quality, extension, and output and it only gets better as you go up the food chain. a more capable sub makes a huge difference for this system.
> 
> 
> i sold my onkyo sub on ebay for $125, so the upgrade to an SVS PB-10 only really ended up costing me $325. makes upgrading an easier decision.




So there is no real reason to upgrade the subwoofer cable? Well, that saved me $10. Anyone know of any other cheap upgrades or free settings / calibrations to improve the performance of this system, short of buying new speakers?


----------



## flecked

I've had the s790 hooked up for about a week now and i love it so far, much better than my crap boombox







.


What kind of speaker levels do you guys use for normal movie viewing? I usually use about +2center, +2sub, and +4-5 to the surround and back. I haven't messed with distance or any other calibration settings, just the speaker levels.


----------



## flecked

Here's a few pics for the offical thread:

Pic 1 
Pic 2


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flecked* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What kind of speaker levels do you guys use for normal movie viewing? I usually use about +2center, +2sub, and +4-5 to the surround and back. I haven't messed with distance or any other calibration settings, just the speaker levels.



it depends entirely on your room/setup, there are no universal settings. to get this system performing its best, calibrating using the test tones and an SPL meter is your best bet. even better would be to use a calibration disc like avia and an SPL meter.


even at $400, this is a significant investment that is unfortunately not a plug-and-play scenario. calibration is really required to realize its full potential.


----------



## Bumsi

Hi,


Ordered mine last night over the phone. Cost $329.99 after the $30.00 rebate and the $50.00 "Cyber Monday" Use coupon code YEA2M45AGJ. I guess "Cyber Monday" lasts all week







Due for delivery in the morning - Yeeha! Go FEDEX!


I might make my own stands when I have time (just finished modifying my TV stand to make all my cables, surge protector, plugs etc. disappear) and wife is now happy for that.


Meanwhile...WalMart has some stands and mounts that actually look good for fronts and are ajustable for $29.84 a pair.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5019646 


Rears and or wall mounts are not bad either at $ 8.46 a pair.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5019645


----------



## steen995

Hey Bumsi, did you really get it for $329, or was it $379. On line right now it lists for $379? If you got it for $329 I'm tempted to order it on line and then return "it" with my receipt for $399 that paid for it on Friday. It just irks me that I went to the store on Black Friday and now it's cheaper.


----------



## Bumsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steen995* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Bumsi, did you really get it for $329, or was it $379. On line right now it lists for $379? If you got it for $329 I'm tempted to order it on line and then return "it" with my receipt for $399 that paid for it on Friday. It just irks me that I went to the store on Black Friday and now it's cheaper.



Yes...$329.99 Just checked my account at CC website...


It has gone back up $10.00 BASE PRICE since last night, so $419.99 minus $30 rebate, = $389.99, minus $50 "Cyber Monday use coupon code YEA2M45AGJ" = $339.99 as of right now 1:35 pm CT.


Last night base price was $409.99 + rebate and cyber Monday discount.


----------



## n0rris

Im about to pull the trigger on a 790S and going to head over there from work, but before I go can someone tell me how this system is packaged? If it's one huge box I'm worried it might not fit in my car.


Are there small boxes inside the big box? That way I can open it on the spot and take them out and put them in my car. If not I'll have to let them ship it (but im too impatient







)


----------



## flecked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0rris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im about to pull the trigger on a 790S and going to head over there from work, but before I go can someone tell me how this system is packaged? If it's one huge box I'm worried it might not fit in my car.
> 
> 
> Are there small boxes inside the big box? That way I can open it on the spot and take them out and put them in my car. If not I'll have to let them ship it (but im too impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



The box is really big and about 100lbs. It's just one big box, no smaller boxes inside. You will need a truck or van to move it. Good luck


----------



## steen995

Bumsi, when I got to CC web site it says start price of $499.99. So frustrating....



Sorry, figured it out now. I didn't realize you still had to enter the coupon code. I've ordered it. Hopefully they'll let me return the other. What a joke to only offer the rebate with an on line order.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0rris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im about to pull the trigger on a 790S and going to head over there from work, but before I go can someone tell me how this system is packaged? If it's one huge box I'm worried it might not fit in my car.
> 
> 
> Are there small boxes inside the big box? That way I can open it on the spot and take them out and put them in my car. If not I'll have to let them ship it (but im too impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )




It is packaged in one big box and weighs over 100 lbs. It will not fit in a regular car in the original box (it barely fit in my SUV - the box is quite tall). If I remember correctly, it is packaged with a lot of styrofoam, but not smaller boxes. If you want to pick it up, you could just open the box, and take out the speakers and receivers and arrange the components in your trunk and backseat. The only really big piece is the subwoofer. It is quite large and weighs 30 lbs by itself. Still, all the pieces should fit IF they are taken out of the original box.


Note: All dimensions and weights are listed in the first post above.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flecked* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics for the offical thread:
> 
> Pic 1
> Pic 2



Great set-up with the stands. They really let you set-up the speakers exactly where you want them for good sound imaging.


----------



## n0rris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is packaged in one big box and weighs over 100 lbs. It will not fit in a regular car in the original box (it barely fit in my SUV - the box is quite tall). If I remember correctly, it is packaged with a lot of styrofoam, but not smaller boxes. If you want to pick it up, you could just open the box, and take out the speakers and receivers and arrange the components in your trunk and backseat. The only really big piece is the subwoofer. It is quite large and weighs 30 lbs by itself. Still, all the pieces should fit IF they are taken out of the original box.
> 
> 
> Note: All dimensions and weights are listed in the first post above.




Thanks. I did see the dimensions, but I recalled reading in another thread that the refurb'd accessories4less version came in one big box but had 3 smaller boxes inside. If that was the case I would be willing to take it out and shuffle it around a bit, but I don't know if i just want my speakers and receivers bouncing around in the trunk. I guess if I want it I'll just have to wait for it to ship.


I've been eyeballing the 590S as well, I might just get that since I don't really need a 7.1 system. It just looked like a good price.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steen995* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bumsi, when I got to CC web site it says start price of $499.99. So frustrating....



Such is buying on the internet. For the record, the MSRP is $499. You can buy it somewhere for around $450 at any time. A good sale (maybe once a month) brings it down to about $420. And once in awhile, it hits $400. And once in a blue moon, it gets even lower than that. $330 is the lowest I have ever seen for an un-opened system. I bought mine for $360 about 2 months ago and I had waited over a year to get that price. Bottom line, just watch the pricing at your favorite website/store because the pricing bounces all over the place and you have to be ready to buy when the price drops to where you want it.


Best price right now at Circuit City: $500 - $80 instant - $50 Coupon (YEA2M45AGJ) - $30 Rebate = $340 + tax w/ free in-store pickup. That is a great price.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0rris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. I did see the dimensions, but I recalled reading in another thread that the refurb'd accessories4less version came in one big box but had 3 smaller boxes inside. If that was the case I would be willing to take it out and shuffle it around a bit, but I don't know if i just want my speakers and receivers bouncing around in the trunk. I guess if I want it I'll just have to wait for it to ship.
> 
> 
> I've been eyeballing the 590S as well, I might just get that since I don't really need a 7.1 system. It just looked like a good price.




When they sell for refurb'd, the styrofoam is probably long gone, so they re-package it in seperate boxes within the big box.


Be sure to read the threads on the 590S - they seem to have some problems (with thicker speaker wire) that the 790 doesn't have. Given the managable price difference, the better speakers, and the future-proofing of a 7.1 system, I would go with the 790, but that's me.


----------



## n0rris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When they sell for refurb'd, the styrofoam is probably long gone, so they re-package it in seperate boxes within the big box.
> 
> 
> Be sure to read the threads on the 590S - they seem to have some problems (with thicker speaker wire) that the 790 doesn't have. Given the managable price difference, the better speakers, and the future-proofing of a 7.1 system, I would go with the 790, but that's me.




Yeah I read about those, but I thought I'd roll the dice on that one. Anyway, I ordered it for pickup -- not bad, $395 after taxes in Jersey, and I'll take the $30 if it ever comes but I'm not holding my break. I'm going to take the stuff out and put it in my back seat.


Hopefully I can somehow fit the empty box in my trunk in case I need to take this setup back. Maybe ill flatten it and tape it back up if i need to use it for a refund.


Maybe I can sell the extra surround speakers for a little money for stands and stuff.


----------



## Bumsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0rris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah I read about those, but I thought I'd roll the dice on that one. Anyway, I ordered it for pickup -- not bad, $395 after taxes in Jersey, and I'll take the $30 if it ever comes but I'm not holding my break. I'm going to take the stuff out and put it in my back seat.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can somehow fit the empty box in my trunk in case I need to take this setup back. Maybe ill flatten it and tape it back up if i need to use it for a refund.
> 
> 
> Maybe I can sell the extra surround speakers for a little money for stands and stuff.



CC has been real good with rebates with me...I fill them out online and submit, they send confirmation and 4-6 weeks later cha-ching $$







Took a while to figure out how to do the online rebate though....grrrrrr!


$365.00 after rebate with NJ taxes is still a real good deal for this system IMO.


----------



## Bumsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steen995* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bumsi, when I got to CC web site it says start price of $499.99. So frustrating....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, figured it out now. I didn't realize you still had to enter the coupon code. I've ordered it. Hopefully they'll let me return the other. What a joke to only offer the rebate with an on line order.




Call 1-800-843-2489 (option #2) explain the issue and demand their 110 % best price guarantee for the system you have now. Cancel the online oreder while you have them on the phone.


----------



## steen995




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bumsi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Call 1-800-843-2489 (option #2) explain the issue and demand their 110 % best price guarantee for the system you have now. Cancel the online oreder while you have them on the phone.




Thank you Bumsi, finally got 'r done. I ordered, called Circuit City for the price match, which at first they claimed they couldn't do with the on line rebate. I pointed out that all they were doing was losing money by paying to ship because then I was just going to return the box back to them.... Sooo, supposedly I'm going to get a price match+ check. The wait is on. I'm trying not to get too excited.


Now I'm just excited to see what kind of calibration information this thread comes up with!


----------



## n0rris

Well, just got back, it was a pain in the butt but I got the system home (CC guy helped me break the box down and take everything out to put in the back seat)


Took it home and I realized I have no optical cables to use







Guess I need to wait a couple of days before I can put it through the paces. I'll be keeping my eye on this thread for any tips/advice, thanks to the previous page I already know the stands I want. Thanks!


--Oh, does anyone recommend using banana jacks or just bare wire? I was on monoprice buying cables and noticed the reviews for their banana jacks sucked, I'll probably stick with bare wire (16ga) unless anyone notices a difference.


----------



## young24601

Hey guys,

i got the 42" panasonic plasma during black friday and was thinking about bouncing on the silver version of this.. however, this unit does not have hdmi.. i think my TV has 2 hdmi-in (still sitting in the box, i just moved in) so that's not a big deal, right?


the last thing i want to do is have to swap cables when i want to switch from cable, dvd, xbox, wii...


thanks for educating this noob..


reading another thread it looks like the 894 might be a good choice too, but it doesn't come in silver! arg










also, any recommendations on a good dvd player to do with this? i'm so clueless when it comes with dts/dolby all that other stuff


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0rris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, just got back, it was a pain in the butt but I got the system home (CC guy helped me break the box down and take everything out to put in the back seat)
> 
> 
> Took it home and I realized I have no optical cables to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I need to wait a couple of days before I can put it through the paces. I'll be keeping my eye on this thread for any tips/advice, thanks to the previous page I already know the stands I want. Thanks!
> 
> 
> --Oh, does anyone recommend using banana jacks or just bare wire? I was on monoprice buying cables and noticed the reviews for their banana jacks sucked, I'll probably stick with bare wire (16ga) unless anyone notices a difference.



Congrats on the purchase. Once you get the optical cables, you are set.


As for speaker wire connections, I haven't had experience with Banana plugs, but I know there are some drawbacks with using them. Like I said earlier, you can go as thick as 14 ga wire without using Banana Plugs. Any thicker probably won't make much difference with these speakers. Your 16 ga is probably fine as well. Enjoy your new system!


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *young24601* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> i got the 42" panasonic plasma during black friday and was thinking about bouncing on the silver version of this.. however, this unit does not have hdmi.. i think my TV has 2 hdmi-in (still sitting in the box, i just moved in) so that's not a big deal, right?
> 
> 
> the last thing i want to do is have to swap cables when i want to switch from cable, dvd, xbox, wii...
> 
> 
> thanks for educating this noob..
> 
> 
> reading another thread it looks like the 894 might be a good choice too, but it doesn't come in silver! arg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, any recommendations on a good dvd player to do with this? i'm so clueless when it comes with dts/dolby all that other stuff




The lack of HDMI inputs or outputs concerned me at first, but then I realized that I would run HDMI from my source (say DVD player) to my plasma, and a seperate digital audio cable to the receiver. So no problem. You just can't find a true HDMI receiver for this kind of money (the few in this price range are just a pass-through, which is basically worthless). The included receiver gives you four digital inputs (1 coaxial, 3 digital), which is more than some other systems in this price range. I have my DVD (coaxial), cable box (optical) and PS2 (optical) hooked up via digital cable, so I have one more available.


On a side note, the Nintendo Wii uses red/white (no digital) audio out - say what?


The best choice of DVD player will depend on your display, so check out the DVD player forum for suggestions. I have been pleased with my Sony DVP-NC85H upconverting DVD 5 disc changer - one of the few out there.


----------



## young24601




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The lack of HDMI inputs or outputs concerned me at first, but then I realized that I would run HDMI from my source (say DVD player) to my plasma, and a seperate digital audio cable to the receiver. So no problem. You just can't find a true HDMI receiver for this kind of money (the few in this price range are just a pass-through, which is basically worthless). The included receiver gives you four digital inputs (1 coaxial, 3 digital), which is more than some other systems in this price range. I have my DVD (coaxial), cable box (optical) and PS2 (optical) hooked up via digital cable, so I have one more available.
> 
> 
> On a side note, the Nintendo Wii uses red/white (no digital) audio out - say what?
> 
> 
> The best choice of DVD player will depend on your display, so check out the DVD player forum for suggestions. I have been pleased with my Sony DVP-NC85H upconverting DVD 5 disc changer - one of the few out there.



awesome, thanks for the input!










in for one silver one










it's funny, before BF i was just going to get whatever TV i could for 500 bucks.. now i've spent 1200 on the TV (i got the BB additional warranty) and now another 350 on this







and i guess i'll have to pick up a bunch of cables from monoprice


same thing happened when i was replacing my headphones.. wanted something for 50 bucks, ended up getting something for 200










gotta stop navigating the tubes of this internet thing


----------



## akumaxv

The Wii comes shipped with the standard RCA (composite) Cables. You can order the Component ones online from the official Nintendo website, but good luck finding them. None have shipped to any B&M's yet, so they are pretty hard to come by right now.


I'm actually in a dilemma over this system. I wanted to get the 790S, but I noticed it does not come with HDMI connections. I noticed the 894 has HDMI, but it's only 5.1 surround sound. The 907 has HDMI like the 894, and 7.1 surround like the 790. Only thing is, it's about $500 more than what CC is offering the 790.


I was originally looking for more component inputs since my Samsung plasma only has 2. I have an Xbox, 360, Wii, and they are all using the component cables, and they are run through the wall. You can't imagine the pain it is to unplug and replug these things in when I want to use them. Especially when you can't see anything. I noticed that most component switch boxes were $200+ and not very nice looking.


I also plan on getting a PS3 and my cable box is connected via HDMI, so that leaves me with only one HDMI port available.


I was planning to replace my surround system anyway. I'm using the a 5 year old Sony dream system that has worked great for years, but I figured with a new plasma, might as well get a real surround system. I can always move the Sony into the bedroom.


So basically, do I go for the 790s , where I'd eventually have to get an HDMI swticher as well as a DVD player to go along with it, or do I just bite the bullet with the 907 and get it over with? The lack of the 7.1 on the 894 puts it out of the running unless someone can justify it.


Advice?


----------



## akumaxv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *young24601* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> awesome, thanks for the input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in for one silver one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's funny, before BF i was just going to get whatever TV i could for 500 bucks.. now i've spent 1200 on the TV (i got the BB additional warranty) and now another 350 on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i guess i'll have to pick up a bunch of cables from monoprice
> 
> 
> same thing happened when i was replacing my headphones.. wanted something for 50 bucks, ended up getting something for 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta stop navigating the tubes of this internet thing



I will say this for Monoprice, their cables are fantastic quality and low priced to boot. You can't go wrong with them.


I know how you feel. I was originally looking for a component switch box, and now I'm looking at a whole new surround system!!


----------



## n0rris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akumaxv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Wii comes shipped with the standard RCA (composite) Cables. You can order the Component ones online from the official Nintendo website, but good luck finding them. None have shipped to any B&M's yet, so they are pretty hard to come by right now.
> 
> 
> I'm actually in a dilemma over this system. I wanted to get the 790S, but I noticed it does not come with HDMI connections. I noticed the 894 has HDMI, but it's only 5.1 surround sound. The 907 has HDMI like the 894, and 7.1 surround like the 790. Only thing is, it's about $500 more than what CC is offering the 790.
> 
> 
> I was originally looking for more component inputs since my Samsung plasma only has 2. I have an Xbox, 360, Wii, and they are all using the component cables, and they are run through the wall. You can't imagine the pain it is to unplug and replug these things in when I want to use them. Especially when you can't see anything. I noticed that most component switch boxes were $200+ and not very nice looking.
> 
> 
> I also plan on getting a PS3 and my cable box is connected via HDMI, so that leaves me with only one HDMI port available.
> 
> 
> I was planning to replace my surround system anyway. I'm using the a 5 year old Sony dream system that has worked great for years, but I figured with a new plasma, might as well get a real surround system. I can always move the Sony into the bedroom.
> 
> 
> So basically, do I go for the 790s , where I'd eventually have to get an HDMI swticher as well as a DVD player to go along with it, or do I just bite the bullet with the 907 and get it over with? The lack of the 7.1 on the 894 puts it out of the running unless someone can justify it.
> 
> 
> Advice?



Well, from looking at the specs, it looks like getting the 907 buys you basically 1 additional HDMI port (2 on the receiver, which takes up 1 on the TV). So I don't know if it's worth it, unless the speakers are also leaps and bounds ahead or you get other features that you may need. I recall reading that the HDMI standard might be changing soon as well, so wait until you run out of HDMI ports and then just get a switcher sounds like it would be a good plan.


Also, I got a component video switcher (its called a game console switcher) from EB or ToysRUs, it was only like 20-30 bucks made by Pelican. It doesn't do any fancy audio switching, only RCA so I don't know if it's for you.


----------



## Bumsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steen995* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you Bumsi, finally got 'r done. I ordered, called Circuit City for the price match, which at first they claimed they couldn't do with the on line rebate. I pointed out that all they were doing was losing money by paying to ship because then I was just going to return the box back to them.... Sooo, supposedly I'm going to get a price match+ check. The wait is on. I'm trying not to get too excited.
> 
> 
> Now I'm just excited to see what kind of calibration information this thread comes up with!



Glad it worked out for you. I think you will find that CC will honor their commitment to send your check. It is always good to see someone get a good deal.







It's even better to get one yourself.










Yeah, I'm hoping for some good info here also. Did you check out the stands I posted earlier? Jakeman also posted some banana plugs for $2.85 a pair which will allow for large speaker wires if needed.


Good luck


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *n0rris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, from looking at the specs, it looks like getting the 907 buys you basically 1 additional HDMI port (2 on the receiver, which takes up 1 on the TV). So I don't know if it's worth it, unless the speakers are also leaps and bounds ahead or you get other features that you may need. I recall reading that the HDMI standard might be changing soon as well, so wait until you run out of HDMI ports and then just get a switcher sounds like it would be a good plan.
> 
> 
> Also, I got a component video switcher (its called a game console switcher) from EB or ToysRUs, it was only like 20-30 bucks made by Pelican. It doesn't do any fancy audio switching, only RCA so I don't know if it's for you.


*HDMI switching*

I agree that, for now, paying more for a receiver with HDMI switching is probably not worth it. I was going to wait it out, let the new HDMI standard (1.3?) become more widespread, and buy a "real" audio system then. Right now, these receivers still have composite and S-Video inputs taking up space.


If you really need a HDMI switch, here are two highly rated ones from Monoprice:

2-way Manual HDMI switch - $29 + shipping

5-way HDMI with equalizer and remote - $113 + shipping


Since my Plasma has only one HDMI input, I am thinking about the 5-way switch further down the road when I get more HDMI devices.


*Component switching*


Don't forget that the included receiver with the 790 does Component switching (but not component up-converting). That means you can plug three sets of component video inputs (with matching red/white or digital audio) into the receiver, then one set of component cables to your display. I don't, because I would rather run the video straight to the display rather than add another step in the process, but if you don't have enough component inputs on your display, this is an option.


----------



## ERICK ZENITH

Im about to pull the trigger on this system

Just trying to figure out where to install it when I get it

what kind of wall mounts should I get ???


----------



## Fragster

Does anyone has this set hooked to any of the up-converting DVD players? Im picking this up for my new home and am thinking of getting a up-converting DVD player. My TV is a 2 yr old 57" RPHDTV Hitachi S500.


So from one of the posters above, if I do get a upconverting DVD player with HDMI, I can hook the DVD player directly to my TV using HDMI and then use a optical cable from the player to the receiver?


Thx

F


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone has this set hooked to any of the up-converting DVD players? Im picking this up for my new home and am thinking of getting a up-converting DVD player. My TV is a 2 yr old 57" RPHDTV Hitachi S500.
> 
> 
> So from one of the posters above, if I do get a upconverting DVD player with HDMI, I can hook the DVD player directly to my TV using HDMI and then use a optical cable from the player to the receiver?
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> F



That's what I'm doing for my sony upconvert dvd player. Actually I'm running digtal coax into my 990 from the dvd player, optical from my HD box, and optical from my 360. HDMI from the dvd player straight to my tv. Works and sounds great.


----------



## steen995

After looking it the manual, is it correct that the speaker level settings disappear each time you go to standby? Do you have to redo it everytime you turn the system on??


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's what I'm doing for my sony upconvert dvd player. Actually I'm running digtal coax into my 990 from the dvd player, optical from my HD box, and optical from my 360. HDMI from the dvd player straight to my tv. Works and sounds great.



I have the exact same set-up (except a PS2 instead of a 360). HDMI from my Sony DVP-NC85H upconverting DVD changer to display, then digital coaxial from DVD, digital optical from cable box and PS2 to receiver. Sounds great!


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the exact same set-up (except a PS2 instead of a 360). HDMI from my Sony DVP-NC85H upconverting DVD changer to display, then digital coaxial from DVD, digital optical from cable box and PS2 to receiver. Sounds great!



Yeah, I have the 85h also. It's a pretty nice upscaler.


----------



## kbsmoker

I just ordered this today for my bedroom.


I have been a HT installer for 8 years and can't wait to hear how this budget system compares to the systems i work on everyday. The only thing that worries me about this system is the weak sub, but for $320 you really can't beat this deal.


----------



## young24601




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have the 85h also. It's a pretty nice upscaler.




hey leftey, i was thinking of this dvd player also but it says "Dolby Digital and DTS 5.1 Channel Output"... So what happens given that the 790 is a 7.1 speaker setup? sorry for the noob question


----------



## caryraleigh

I don't know much about audio system and bought S790 without having much clue except seen good reviews about it for the budget that I had, Yet to unpack from the box.


I tpyically hear music from the regular CD's and what will be good multiple CD playing that can go with this, Is buying Onkyo 6 CD changer with S790 needed or I can buy pretty much anything.


Also interested in sets which could play DVD and Audio CD but can hold more DVD/CD in reasonable budget.


Thanks


----------



## Bumsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERICK ZENITH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im about to pull the trigger on this system
> 
> Just trying to figure out where to install it when I get it
> 
> what kind of wall mounts should I get ???




Browse this thread (or search) and you will see several suggestion and or links, a couple I put there and folks like *Jakeman* have posted many links for mounts/stands as well as banana plugs wire and cables.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *young24601* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey leftey, i was thinking of this dvd player also but it says "Dolby Digital and DTS 5.1 Channel Output"... So what happens given that the 790 is a 7.1 speaker setup? sorry for the noob question




Almost all DVDs are in 5.1 audio. Therefore, a 7.1 receiver like this one takes the 5.1 input and either plays it as is through the 5 speakers or simulates the rear surround speakers and plays through all 7 (you choose). Frankly, I just let it simimulate the rear surrounds and it sounds great.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caryraleigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know much about audio system and bought S790 without having much clue except seen good reviews about it for the budget that I had, Yet to unpack from the box.
> 
> 
> I tpyically hear music from the regular CD's and what will be good multiple CD playing that can go with this, Is buying Onkyo 6 CD changer with S790 needed or I can buy pretty much anything.
> 
> 
> Also interested in sets which could play DVD and Audio CD but can hold more DVD/CD in reasonable budget.
> 
> 
> Thanks




This system will work with any CD / DVD player. I don't believe the Onkyo DVD players are that highly rated - go with a brand and model you like. Also note that any DVD player can play CDs, so unless you are building an only audio system, it is probably a better bet to go with a DVD player, unless you are looking at a high end CD system or a huge capacity changer.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> I typically hear music from the regular CD's and what will be good multiple CD playing that can go with this, Is buying Onkyo 6 CD changer with S790 needed or I can buy pretty much anything.
> 
> 
> Also interested in sets which could play DVD and Audio CD but can hold more DVD/CD in reasonable budget.




Onkyo 704 6-Disc DVD/CD Carousel Changer with HDMI
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/cont...goryNavigation 


If you don't need the HDMI feature
http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/item/ONKDVCP702 


I just got this CD changer this week. I already had a DVD player.
http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/item/ONKDXC390


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caryraleigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know much about audio system and bought S790 without having much clue except seen good reviews about it for the budget that I had, Yet to unpack from the box.
> 
> 
> I tpyically hear music from the regular CD's and what will be good multiple CD playing that can go with this, Is buying Onkyo 6 CD changer with S790 needed or I can buy pretty much anything.
> 
> 
> Also interested in sets which could play DVD and Audio CD but can hold more DVD/CD in reasonable budget.
> 
> 
> Thanks


 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/cont...goryNavigation You can research this model also. Myself and Tigershark have it and it does a good job of upconverting and audio playback.


----------



## caryraleigh

Thanks a lot for all the suggestions for the DVD/CD player!


I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Insiderman

Has anyone had trouble with the HT-S790 working just fine, then clicking, smoke coming out of top at the front ride side, then the unit going to standby? Obviously something got too hot, shorted out or whatever. I checked speaker connections, input output connections, etc. Nothing seemed to be awry.


Any help? Thanks!


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Insiderman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone had trouble with the HT-S790 working just fine, then clicking, smoke coming out of top at the front ride side, then the unit going to standby? Obviously something got too hot, shorted out or whatever. I check speaker connections, input output connections, etc. Nothing seemed to be awry.
> 
> 
> Any help? Thanks!



I would say smoke coming from the recvr was a very bad thing to happen. I would have to say call onkyo. They should give you a new recvr as long as it's still under warranty.


----------



## gdb99

I knew I should have gotten this last night. The $50 Cyber Monday code has expired.







Anyone know if any other good deals might be coming up on this system? Or should I just pay the $419 it's going for now? I mean, is this one of the best systems for this $400 price? Thanks.


----------



## DemonLos

I'm pretty happy with this set up. I hooked it up yesterday and proceeded to shake my whole house while playing Xbox, than i watched some star wars. Light sabres have never sounded better! I replaced the thin stock wire with 16 guage and I am really happy with the end result.


----------



## ERICK ZENITH

guys how do I do rebate for curcuit city ???


----------



## Fragster

Forget CC.....Vanns has it for $398 shipped WITH FREE 24" Sanus stands for the front speakers. Unbeatable price with no rebates involved.


F


----------



## kbsmoker

CC is less than that without even the rebate. I guess that is a good deal if you need the stand also.


----------



## pleasehelp

I just bought the HT-S790 and would like to connect this to the Samsung LN-S4051D. What kind of cables will I need? Should I buy at the retail store or online? Where?


I want to make sure I will be able to plug in other devices (DVD, time warner cable, xbox360 console system, etc.) once I purchase them. I'm new to all of this and would like to setup the entertainment center the best way possible. Your help is greatly appreciated.


Also, anyway to plug in mics for karaoke? If so, where?


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbsmoker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CC is less than that without even the rebate. I guess that is a good deal if you need the stand also.



U r forgetting taxes which add another $30-$40 to the price while Vanns has free shipping and no taxes (al least for CA)


F


----------



## VegasDen

Just got the silver...got the CC deal and rebate offer so I am happy with the deal. After reading about the box size I did the 5 buck 3-day shipping upgrade (standard was free). CC shipped Friday...got it Monday. Huge box, worth the 5 bucks.


A couple of major NooB questions (hopefully the right place for them):

1. I have a SA8300 DVR cable box. HDMI to the Panny 42" and Optical from the cable box to the receiver. The 8300 has 3 "digital out" options: HDMI, Dolby Digital or Other. HDMI obviously allows TV speakers to work, the other 2 settings not. If I plan on running the receiver most of the time should I set the box for DD?


2. I don't have room for 7.1. In running 5.1 should the surround speakers be in the "Surround back L/R" or "Surround"? And should the receiver be best set at PLIIX or Neo:6 to get the best 5.1?


Again, sorry for what are probably elementary audio questions...new to all this.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pleasehelp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought the HT-S790 and would like to connect this to the Samsung LN-S4051D. What kind of cables will I need? Should I buy at the retail store or online? Where?
> 
> 
> I want to make sure I will be able to plug in other devices (DVD, time warner cable, xbox360 console system, etc.) once I purchase them. I'm new to all of this and would like to setup the entertainment center the best way possible. Your help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Also, anyway to plug in mics for karaoke? If so, where?




Don't get your cables from the store - they are way overpriced. There are a number of Internet sites that sell good cable for much cheaper. I have bought all my cables from Monoprice.com (a forum sponsor) and have no complaints. First, figure out what cables you will need. The HT-S790 receiver has 1 digital coax input and 3 digital optical inputs, so look at your devices to see what they can use. Some use one or the other, some both. Using a pure digital audio cable is better than the standard red/white rca cable. Curiously, the "DVD" setting is defaulted to the digital coaxial input, but this can be changed later.


----------



## jewing1043

Its great to see that an official thread for this system has been started.

I started with the HT-S760 back in Dec 03 but recently purchased the HT-S790 in Oct

I thought I was having a problem with the receiver but ended up being the HT-UPS system I bought was the cause of the problem

So now I have both systems

The 790 is setup in the HT with the extra sub from the 760

The 760 is in storage for now but will probably be setup in the living room


of course i recommend that you upgrade the wires and subwoofer cables

when i upgraded the speaker wires i also added banana plugs

that made a big difference in sound and also made it much easier to connect


----------



## pleasehelp

Thank you for the online store suggestion Tigershark.


Here's the cables I saw under the category titled Video Cable - HDMI :

HDMI Cable male to male 28AWG - 6ft w/Ferrite Cores

HDMI to HDMI Cable (24AWG) w/ net jacket- 6ft (Gold Plated) (N)


Which one should I get and what are the difference between the two?


Since I'm connecting it to the Samsung 4051d, I've included the specs from Amazon just to make sure the correct cables are ordered.


* Composite (RCA audio/video): 2 inputs (1 on the side)

* S-Video: 2 inputs (1 on the side)

* Component (Y/Pb/Pr): 1 input

* HDMI: 2 inputs

* PC: 1 D-Sub15 input

* RF: 2 inputs

* Sound monitor output: 1

* Digital optical audio ouput: 1

* Headphone: 1

* RS232 port: 1



You mentioned, "_*Using a pure digital audio cable is better than the standard red/white rca cable.*_"


The specs above list

* Composite (RCA audio/video): 2 inputs (1 on the side)


Is that the standard red/white rca cable you are referring to?


----------



## gdb99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbsmoker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CC is less than that without even the rebate. I guess that is a good deal if you need the stand also.



CC has it for $419.99 after the $80 online special. Is there another online coupon that they are offering still that I'm missing?


----------



## timho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdb99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CC has it for $419.99 after the $80 online special. Is there another online coupon that they are offering still that I'm missing?



Dude... sorry you missed the deal. Unless you have another CC coupon (try eBay), this is the best you'll get. I think Vann's is having a sale on S790 black for $397 shipped, and they will throw in a set of speaker stands. Probably not as hot as the CC deal...










Tim


----------



## tbird8450

When you take into account the fact that CC charges tax, the Vanns deal is very comparable, especially with the bundled stands (unless you have no use for them).


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pleasehelp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you for the online store suggestion Tigershark.
> 
> 
> Here's the cables I saw under the category titled Video Cable - HDMI :
> 
> HDMI Cable male to male 28AWG - 6ft w/Ferrite Cores
> 
> HDMI to HDMI Cable (24AWG) w/ net jacket- 6ft (Gold Plated) (N)
> 
> 
> Which one should I get and what are the difference between the two?
> 
> 
> Since I'm connecting it to the Samsung 4051d, I've included the specs from Amazon just to make sure the correct cables are ordered.
> 
> 
> * Composite (RCA audio/video): 2 inputs (1 on the side)
> 
> * S-Video: 2 inputs (1 on the side)
> 
> * Component (Y/Pb/Pr): 1 input
> 
> * HDMI: 2 inputs
> 
> * PC: 1 D-Sub15 input
> 
> * RF: 2 inputs
> 
> * Sound monitor output: 1
> 
> * Digital optical audio ouput: 1
> 
> * Headphone: 1
> 
> * RS232 port: 1




The HDMI cable is used to connect two VIDEO devices such as display and DVD player or cable box. Generally, the thicker the cable, the better (whether its HDMI or speaker wire). Therefore, the 24 awg cable should be better than the 28 awg (lower the number, the thicker the cable). Is it worth triple the price? Probably not for short lengths of cable. However, even the 24 awg HDMI cable is a fraction of the price of the cable sold in traditional electronic stores.


Of course, the HT-S790 has no HDMI input or output, so you don't need a HDMI cable for the receiver. Most people would run the audio cables from the source (cable box, DVD player) directly to the receiver, and a seperate redundant (audio & video) run to the display (so you can watch with or without the receiver on). It may be possible to run audio OUT from the TV to the receiver, but that might cause a loss in audio signal quality.


It looks like the Samsung 4051d has a digital audio out. According to the owner's manual here it is an optical audio output. Therefore, you could purchase an audio digital optical cable from the Display and run it to the receiver. Not recommended, but possible.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pleasehelp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mentioned, "_*Using a pure digital audio cable is better than the standard red/white rca cable.*_"
> 
> 
> The specs above list
> 
> * Composite (RCA audio/video): 2 inputs (1 on the side)
> 
> 
> Is that the standard red/white rca cable you are referring to?



Thats the one, although this particular one is an input (Composite refers to the old-fashion red/white/yellow cable - the lowest quality signal still available). Even component video cables (Red, Green, Blue) still use the Red & White audio cables.


----------



## akavlie

I have this system shipping right now, and have a tangentially related question: any ideas for routing cable to the rear speakers in an apartment? I can't figure out an elegant solution.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akavlie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have this system shipping right now, and have a tangentially related question: any ideas for routing cable to the rear speakers in an apartment? I can't figure out an elegant solution.




Can't really do much here. Keep them tight against the floorboards, and run them behind furniture or under rugs. I personally run the left & right wires together, then seperate them at the rear rather than running them separately from the receiver. It takes more speaker wire, but looks nicer, in my opinion.


----------



## bclbob

There's a $30 MIR at CC today again.


----------



## jrosen

I'm had been debating between the 504 and the 574. If I decide on the 504, I would probably go ahead and get the HTS790 ($180 gets me the 540 + sub for a bedroom and then spare speakers I can probably find a place for, plus a set of free stands from vanns).


The reason I would go with the 574 would be to get the upconversion to component which I think will simplify the cabling and avoid having to change sources at the TV.


Besides the convenience factor of the upconversion, is there any other significant benefits to the 574 over the 540?


I know its hard for others to comment on the benefit of convenience it would have for me, but I was wondering what others thought of the benefit of being able to have a single component connection vs. at least one other svideo (for a VCR)?


thanks, jon.


----------



## akavlie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't really do much here. Keep them tight against the floorboards, and run them behind furniture or under rugs. I personally run the left & right wires together, then seperate them at the rear rather than running them separately from the receiver. It takes more speaker wire, but looks nicer, in my opinion.



Since this post I've figured out that running wire under the gap between the baseboard and carpet should work well -- the only concern being that two speaker wires and coax cable might be a bit too thick.


Your "rather than running them separately" reference has me a bit confused. You mean rather than running them along their separate, most direct paths to the rears, and trying to conceal them separately?


----------



## StormyQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akavlie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since this post I've figured out that running wire under the gap between the baseboard and carpet should work well -- the only concern being that two speaker wires and coax cable might be a bit too thick.



I bought the S790 recently and am also considering options for hiding speaker wires and the subwoofer cable going to the front of the room. In-wall wiring is probably not going to be an option. Like you, I'm doubtful that tucking everything under the baseboard will work due to the thickness.


I found some interesting options at cableorganizer.com . See if there are any solutions that might work for you. I'm considering the "Wiremold 1-piece Raceway" for my room.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akavlie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your "rather than running them separately" reference has me a bit confused. You mean rather than running them along their separate, most direct paths to the rears, and trying to conceal them separately?




Exactly. It depends on your exact room layout, but most people have a wall on one side of the receiver that they can run the rear speaker wire along. Therefore, you would run both (I actually run all four (l/r surround, l/r rear surround)) together along the wall, then have them end at the different speaker locations. It looks much cleaner, but takes a lot more speaker wire since it isn't the direct route.


If you have a wall on both sides of the receiver (the door or opening is in the rear), then you can run them separately, one wire down each wall.


----------



## merowe

I'm looking to buy the Onkyo HT-S790 pretty soon, but have one question about the wall mounts. I want to mount my left-front and right-front speakers not to the wall, but to the side of my home entertainment center (I have two pillars next to my TV, one to the left and right). Given this, I will be mounting my speakers from the side, not from behind (where the wall is). I don't know much about the wall mounts, but will this be a problem? I'd like to avoid the use of stands because my living room is cluttered enough as it is. How exactly do most of these mounts work? Do they screw into the speakers or is there (preferably) a bracket that holds it? The pictures on all the store websites don't give me enough info on how they work, so I appreciate any info you guys can give me... Thanks!


Tom


----------



## JoeF1950

CC has a $30 rebate and a $50 off web only code going




7.1-channel sound

8-piece speaker system

iPod dock-compatible XM-radio ready

Onkyo's WRAT technology

HDTV-capable



$499.99

See sale

price in cart

$30.00 rebates available


Web Only: Save an extra $50, use coupon code SZAQQ9ZAH6


Onkyo Home Theater System (HT-S790)

ONK HTS790 Price was: $499.99

You save: -$80.00

You pay: $419.99

Mail-in rebate(s): -$30.00


Price after rebate(s): $389.99 another $50 off brings it to $339.99


----------



## bclbob

It's showing 439 now in the cart, not 419.


----------



## JoeF1950




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bclbob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's showing 439 now in the cart, not 419.



WOW jumped $20 in 40 minutes. I cut that info just before I posted it


----------



## kbsmoker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeF1950* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CC has a $30 rebate and a $50 off web only code going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.1-channel sound
> 
> 8-piece speaker system
> 
> iPod dock-compatible XM-radio ready
> 
> Onkyo's WRAT technology
> 
> HDTV-capable
> 
> 
> 
> $499.99
> 
> See sale
> 
> price in cart
> 
> $30.00 rebates available
> 
> 
> Web Only: Save an extra $50, use coupon code SZAQQ9ZAH6
> 
> 
> Onkyo Home Theater System (HT-S790)
> 
> ONK HTS790 Price was: $499.99
> 
> You save: -$80.00
> 
> You pay: $419.99
> 
> Mail-in rebate(s): -$30.00
> 
> 
> Price after rebate(s): $389.99 another $50 off brings it to $339.99



Yes this is the deal i was talking about. With my SC taxes it was under $400 even without the rebate.


----------



## Commex

This is probably a stupid question, however:


Can you mount the front speakers using any speaker mounts? I may just have to build small shelves on my wall so I can mount these beasts (Compared to my current JVC TH-C30)


----------



## cnvrtble98

Yeah I've been watching this for the best deal and lost out by not purchasing it last night...gonna get it for the current deal anyways after reading all these reviews...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeF1950* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WOW jumped $20 in 40 minutes. I cut that info just before I posted it


----------



## merowe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cnvrtble98* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah I've been watching this for the best deal and lost out by not purchasing it last night...gonna get it for the current deal anyways after reading all these reviews...



Check out shoponkyo (still under 5 posts, so can't post the link). You can right now purchase refurbished units for 329. The site says 349, but when I went to the checkout page, it showed 339. Also, if you sign up as a new member to their site, you get 10 Onkyo Points, which results in a price drop of $10 for the HTIB. Pretty Good deal!


----------



## akavlie

Just got the system today.

3-day shipping for free, can't beat that!


Anyway, pulled out the receiver. It's rather large.

I just got a Lack TV stand at Ikea. Its under-TV shelf is rather low. Hmm, this could pose a problem...


OK, so the receiver fits... _barely_. Seriously, one millimeter higher and there would be no chance. But such a tight fit means major air-vent blockage up top. Not good.


Any bright ideas, or am I forced to get creative with this?

(creative, as in, put it somewhere else, like umm... the floor?)


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akavlie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got the system today.
> 
> 3-day shipping for free, can't beat that!
> 
> 
> Anyway, pulled out the receiver. It's rather large.
> 
> I just got a Lack TV stand at Ikea. Its under-TV shelf is rather low. Hmm, this could pose a problem...
> 
> 
> OK, so the receiver fits... _barely_. Seriously, one millimeter higher and there would be no chance. But such a tight fit means major air-vent blockage up top. Not good.
> 
> 
> Any bright ideas, or am I forced to get creative with this?
> 
> (creative, as in, put it somewhere else, like umm... the floor?)




You definitely need to give this (or any decent receiver) enough room to vent all the heat that builds up. That TV stand is probably designed for true HTIB's that have a built in DVD player, yet are half the height (mainly due to the fact that the receiver is half as good as the one in the HT-S790).


Get creative and put the receiver somewhere else to allow it to cool.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akavlie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, so the receiver fits... _barely_. Seriously, one millimeter higher and there would be no chance. But such a tight fit means major air-vent blockage up top. Not good.



most any analog receiver runs warm, but that onkyo receiver runs downright HOT. 1mm is absolutely not enough space for that receiver, you need at least 4" up top and in back, at a minimum. time to get creative.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Commex* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is probably a stupid question, however:
> 
> 
> Can you mount the front speakers using any speaker mounts? I may just have to build small shelves on my wall so I can mount these beasts (Compared to my current JVC TH-C30)




No, the front speakers on this system are just too large for regular "satellite" speaker mounts. And there are no mounting holes or screw openings on the front speakers (the rear have mounting holes to slip over a nail head). Check some of the earlier posts for suggestions for speaker mounts.


----------



## Sportspulse

I'm happy to join the S790 group. My first HTIB and not only does it looks great but sounds great so far.


Okay I'm a newbie but I know I need to calibrate the sound. What is the best way to do that? What tools do I need?


Also I see people talking about upgrading the speaker wires. What thickness should I buy? I keep seeing 16 gauge mentioned.


Thanks in advance


----------



## kanate

I got one from circuitcity yesterday







ordered online around 1pm and went to the store to pickup around 4pm. When I was there, they didnt have my system ready to pick up at the counter, so I got free $24 Gift card! even better deal


----------



## akavlie

How high is everyone placing their front speakers? Just got the fronts and sub hooker up here, and on our TV stand, the measure about two feet from the floor at the center -- a good 15 inches from ear height at least. I'm thinking they might need a boost, as ear height is supposed to be best.


Tigershark, yours look pretty low too. How high are they, and are you happy with the sound at this height?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sportspulse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm happy to join the S790 group. My first HTIB and not only does it looks great but sounds great so far.
> 
> 
> Okay I'm a newbie but I know I need to calibrate the sound. What is the best way to do that? What tools do I need?
> 
> 
> Also I see people talking about upgrading the speaker wires. What thickness should I buy? I keep seeing 16 gauge mentioned.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




Most people would suggest using 16 or 14 gauge speaker wire. Any thicker, and it won't fit. Any thinner, and it wouldn't be much of an upgrade from the stock wire (which is 22 gauge).


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akavlie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How high is everyone placing their front speakers? Just got the fronts and sub hooker up here, and on our TV stand, the measure about two feet from the floor at the center -- a good 15 inches from ear height at least. I'm thinking they might need a boost, as ear height is supposed to be best.
> 
> 
> Tigershark, yours look pretty low too. How high are they, and are you happy with the sound at this height?




The bottom of my speakers are just 18" off the ground. Too low? Probably. Like you said, the ideal height of the speaker should be at ear height (sitting down, of course). Ideally, that would mean moving my speakers about a 1' higher so the tweaters would be at the right height. Of course, the speakers fill the room so well that I really can't tell. Plus, if I moved them higher then I couldn't use my nice speaker stands.


----------



## tbird8450

If one wanted to use this system as a 5.1, should they ditch the surround speakers or the surround rear speakers? Looking at the specs, they appear to be absolutely identical, but they still have different model numbers.


Also, what would need to be done on the receiver end to make such a configuration work optimally?


----------



## w8liftr

I bought the HT-S790S for my 2nd HT setup in my game room for my 360. I really like the system & for the $$, it is a great deal. The receiver does run very hot, mine has actually shut down after being on for 4-5 hours straight (son left it on). My stand has about 2" above the receiver and is pretty open behind it. I haven't had that problem again, but when it happened the amplifier was very hot. I've been running the system pretty hard to see if I need to return the receiver just in case something is wrong. Like I said I am really pleased with the system and would recommend it to anyone who wants a HT on a budget.


----------



## nickolasj80

If I decided to replace the R/L main speakers with a pair of good floor standings, would the receiver be able to power the floor speakers for high volume music listening?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbird8450* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If one wanted to use this system as a 5.1, should they ditch the surround speakers or the surround rear speakers? Looking at the specs, they appear to be absolutely identical, but they still have different model numbers.
> 
> 
> Also, what would need to be done on the receiver end to make such a configuration work optimally?




The surround speakers and rear surround speakers are identical (even if they have different part numbers). Just to be consistent, dump the rear surround speakers.


To set the receiver to output 5.1, you can just change the speakers setting - it is pretty easy. Also, if you are inclined, if you switch the receiver to a 5.1 setup, you can run 2 other speakers as fronts off the "B" speaker output (such as in a different room). There really is no downside to getting this 7.1 receiver as it can emmulate a 5.1 receiver with little difficulty.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickolasj80* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I decided to replace the R/L main speakers with a pair of good floor standings, would the receiver be able to power the floor speakers for high volume music listening?




The strength of this system is the receiver. It should be able to handle most floor speakers you swap in for the fronts.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickolasj80* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I decided to replace the R/L main speakers with a pair of good floor standings, would the receiver be able to power the floor speakers for high volume music listening?



yes, this receiver will handle most any pair of speakers easily, provided they're rated at an impedance of 8ohms.


have you bought this system yet? if you're already pondering replacing the mains, chances are you won't be happy with their subpar, muddy performance on movie dialouge and music. i'd suggest you do yourself a big favor and start researching budget component systems. you'll save yourself time, money, and probably be happier in the long run.


----------



## DC9781

Has anyone with HT-S790 system experienced a delay between the audio and video? I just bought the system over the weekend and plan on using it with my projector. I would not be running any video into\\out of the receiver (using and HDMI switch instead) and want to make sure this isn't going to be an issue.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes, this receiver will handle most any pair of speakers easily, provided they're rated at an impedance of 8ohms.
> 
> 
> have you bought this system yet? if you're already pondering replacing the mains, chances are you won't be happy with their subpar, muddy performance on movie dialouge and music. i'd suggest you do yourself a big favor and start researching budget component systems. you'll save yourself time, money, and probably be happier in the long run.



I would second this. This is a great starter system, and works fine for most situations. But if you are planning on swapping out the fronts and/or sub, you would probably be better off just getting the receiver by itself and building a system from scratch.


----------



## downhill65

Need advice guys!

I got my new HT-S790 system out of the box yesterday. Hooked it up and run it for an hour or so on a low volume level -my kids were sleeping-.


Suddenly the receiver shut itself down. The receiver was pretty hot but its placed in a huge entertainment center with 15" of free space above. Something must be wrong.

Is there anything I can check for? Is there anything I can do wrong?


I can't start it up anymore as it shuts itself down immediately.

Any ideas?


----------



## mosuavea

Jumped on the refurb deal at shop onkyo, system should be here Wednesday, just in time for a weekend job.


This will be my first home theater setup and I am in the market for something to use as stands for the front.


I knid of want to shy away from the stands mentioned in the first post since I could use the storage space (DVDs, 360 games, etc) and I am a little afraid the stands wont hold up to my rather adveturous cat.


I would love to do it on the cheap, and I would need a pair of small media storage units.


Ideas?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *downhill65* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Need advice guys!
> 
> I got my new HT-S790 system out of the box yesterday. Hooked it up and run it for an hour or so on a low volume level -my kids were sleeping-.
> 
> 
> Suddenly the receiver shut itself down. The receiver was pretty hot but its placed in a huge entertainment center with 15" of free space above. Something must be wrong.
> 
> Is there anything I can check for? Is there anything I can do wrong?
> 
> 
> I can't start it up anymore as it shuts itself down immediately.
> 
> Any ideas?




Something sounds wrong here. The unit has to cool down before it can be restrated. You should be able to start it up after it has cooled down.


That being said, it sounds pretty suspicious that it would overheat after just an hour at low volume with 15" of free space above it. I run mine all the time for 3+ hours in an enclosed entertainment center with just 6" of space above it with no problems. If it happens again, I would return it for another one as the receiver must be defective. Maybe call the store where you got it if you can just bring in the receiver to swap so you don't need to bring that huge box back.


----------



## afrogt

before returning the unit, check your wiring. Are you using banana plugs or bare wire? If bare wire, check to see if any loose strands are touching another terminal. This will casue a short and make the unit shut off. Also try to localize the problem by unplugging all speakers and then adding one at a time to see when the system shuts off.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> before returning the unit, check your wiring. Are you using banana plugs or bare wire? If bare wire, check to see if any loose strands are touching another terminal. This will casue a short and make the unit shut off. Also try to localize the problem by unplugging all speakers and then adding one at a time to see when the system shuts off.




Good suggestion. With all that wiring back there, it would be easy to accidentally cross wires.


----------



## pleasehelp

Thanks to tigershark for the store suggestion. I received both the hdmi and component cable in short amount of time.


Since the cable box have both hdmi and component, which setup should I use to get the best output:


hdmi from cable box to lcd then component w/audio from lcd to Okyo

-or-

component from cable box to Onkyo then component from Onkyo to LCD


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pleasehelp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks to tigershark for the store suggestion. I received both the hdmi and component cable in short amount of time.
> 
> 
> Since the cable box have both hdmi and component, which setup should I use to get the best output:
> 
> 
> hdmi from cable box to lcd then component w/audio from lcd to Okyo
> 
> -or-
> 
> component from cable box to Onkyo then component from Onkyo to LCD




I would go with a third option. HDMI from the cable box to lcd and Digital coaxial/optical audio cable to the receiver. This ensures a pure digital output to both display and receiver. If the two above are the only options, I would go with the first option. That preserves the digital connection between the source and display. That is, of course, unless your cable box has issues with HDMI. My Scientific Atlanta 8300HD has known issues with HDMI, and therefore it is recommended to use component output. In that case, option #2 is the best.


Final say: try both ways and judge for yourself. Everyone's setup and equipment is different and therefore will result in different "best" setups.


----------



## DC9781

Tigershark,


I'm curious what are your known issues with the Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD ? I have one of these as well from my cable provider and it will be in the mix of my setup with the HT-S790S


----------



## Fragster

Im pretty much decided on the S790 for my new home (pre-wired for 5.1) but hows the build quality on this unit, especially various members have reported it has overheating issues, plus I live in Sacramento where it gets around 100 deg in summer!!


Any owners that has the unit for more than a year without having to calling Onkyo?? My second option is the 5.1 Yahama (YHT-370) that seems to get a lot of praises and less issues (??)


Thanks

F


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DC9781* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tigershark,
> 
> 
> I'm curious what are your known issues with the Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD ? I have one of these as well from my cable provider and it will be in the mix of my setup with the HT-S790S




You can check out the AVS thread on the SA8300HD problems here . Just search the thread for "HDMI" and read. In short, since HDMI is so picky, there are lots of problems with dropped audio, blank screens, lip sync issues, and glitches in the video. But you should try it both ways since it seems to work better with some cable companies and some displays than others.


----------



## 1201smain

Does anyone know if Sirius can be run through the XM port or if there's a something that allows me to use the HT-S790 as a Sirius receiver? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pleasehelp

Where do microphones plug into?


----------



## afrogt

what microphones?


----------



## nkettell

I was originally going to get a Logitech Z5500 but have come across the S790.


The problem is that I need an upgraded DVD player, the one I have only has component video and stereo out.


This leads me to the S907. I think that DVD player offers everything I need now and will in the future. I like my the TV I have which is a CRT.


Do you think the S907 is a good deal?


Ned


----------



## theantidote

This is a pretty stupid question but bear with me, I'm new at this.


I have a DirecTV HR20 that should be outputting Dolby Digital 5.1 audio but I'm not 100% certain that the receiver is outputting it right. Now right now I'm using regular RCA cables for audio so that may be the thing. I will be upgrading to optical cables the second I can run out to Radioshack or wherever I can find them cheap.


So with RCA cables can I get 5.1 DD output or will I have to wait until I get my optical ones in?


Also, if it does work how will I know that it's working? What "Listening Mode" on the receiver should I be using because as far as I can tell they all seem to emulate or fake 5.1+ audio.


Once again I'm really new at this so this probably sounds really stupid.


----------



## akavlie

Setting up this sound system seems to be getting more and more complicated. Just got the display today (Westinghouse 42"), which seems very nice from the limited time I've been able to spend with it so far. But putting the center speaker right in front of the display blocks the IR input, and I'd rather have the display at the front of the TV unit anyway. Furthermore, the center speaker doesn't quite fit on the shelf below the display.


So two possibilities that I can think of -- somehow put the display on a separate platform and put the center speaker underneath, or get the speaker right above the display somehow. Don't know how I would accomplish either.


The TV stand is right in the middle of the room, so a shelf attached to the wall will not work.


I'd put a picture up, which would probably make it easier to understand things, but I'm at work right now. Hopefully my description is sufficient.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theantidote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So with RCA cables can I get 5.1 DD output or will I have to wait until I get my optical ones in?
> 
> 
> Also, if it does work how will I know that it's working?



no, you can't get digital audio streams with analog (RCA) cables. you MUST use optical or coaxial digital audio cables to enjoy discreet 5.1 audio. you'll know its working correctly b/c the receiver will display "Dolby D" as the audio format.


also, you must set the audio output on the DVD player to "bitstream". by default, most DVD players are set to output audio as "PCM", which WILL NOT give you multichannel audio, whether you are using analog or digital audio cables.


----------



## theantidote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no, you can't get digital audio streams with analog (RCA) cables. you MUST use optical or coaxial digital audio cables to enjoy discreet 5.1 audio. you'll know its working correctly b/c the receiver will display "Dolby D" as the audio format.
> 
> 
> also, you must set the audio output on the DVD player to "bitstream". by default, most DVD players are set to output audio as "PCM", which WILL NOT give you multichannel audio, whether you are using analog or digital audio cables.



Thanks that makes sense. I figured a DD light would light up but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akavlie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Setting up this sound system seems to be getting more and more complicated. Just got the display today (Westinghouse 42"), which seems very nice from the limited time I've been able to spend with it so far. But putting the center speaker right in front of the display blocks the IR input, and I'd rather have the display at the front of the TV unit anyway. Furthermore, the center speaker doesn't quite fit on the shelf below the display.
> 
> 
> So two possibilities that I can think of -- somehow put the display on a separate platform and put the center speaker underneath, or get the speaker right above the display somehow. Don't know how I would accomplish either.
> 
> 
> The TV stand is right in the middle of the room, so a shelf attached to the wall will not work.
> 
> 
> I'd put a picture up, which would probably make it easier to understand things, but I'm at work right now. Hopefully my description is sufficient.




A picture would certainly help. Depending on your TV unit, a speaker stand for the center speaker in front of the unit might work. I have even seen center speakers placed on a tall platform (such as a DVD storage unit) behind the TV so it appears to float above the display. Of couse, worse come to worse, the HT-S790 can have the front speakers "fake" a center speaker, but that would be the last option. That center speaker is definitely big.


If you are willing to change your TV unit, there are some that specialize in accomidating large center channel speakers. This one can handle a 23" center channel. There is a seperate furniture thread here that offers a wealth of options, some cheap, some expensive.


----------



## akavlie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A picture would certainly help. Depending on your TV unit, a speaker stand for the center speaker in front of the unit might work. I have even seen center speakers placed on a tall platform (such as a DVD storage unit) behind the TV so it appears to float above the display. Of couse, worse come to worse, the HT-S790 can have the front speakers "fake" a center speaker, but that would be the last option. That center speaker is definitely big.
> 
> 
> If you are willing to change your TV unit, there are some that specialize in accomidating large center channel speakers. This one can handle a 23" center channel. There is a seperate furniture thread here that offers a wealth of options, some cheap, some expensive.



I'll see about posting a pic tonight or tomorrow.

I don't see how the front would work very well, aesthetically primarily... a tall platform behind would be an excellent option, if I can get something with just the right height, or an adjustable height.


A link to that furniture thread would be appreciated, I could not find it. $700 for the one you linked to is definitely way beyond what I would consider though.


----------



## tbird8450

I just installed my new S790, only to discover that I came up short on speaker wire by 5 friggin feet. The result is that the center channel isn't quite, uhh, centered. Do any of the big chains sell cut-to-length 14 gauge? I'd hate to dish out a bunch of money on a 30 or 50 foot spool, only to use a fraction of the wire.


Thanks.


----------



## akavlie

Another issue I have been looking into is a good set of stands for the rear speakers. Omnimount makes some adjustable height pole stands that Circuit City sells, but those have been criticized by several reviewers as 16 gauge speaker wire will not fit in the poles. Any recommendations?


----------



## bsheldon

I recently helped a friend set up his new s790 system. Here are my observations.

First of all, just let me say I am not a fan of HTIB's as a general rule. I put together a couple of modest systems in the last few years that I am sure would out perform most HTIB's for similar money. I also understand that most HTIB are made for simplicity first and foremost, I obviously didn't have that as a main objective, nor the pretty aesthetics. My buddy has seen my most recent humble system and asked me for some advice in picking out a small system for his downstairs. He has an older Onkyo stereo receiver that he loves, plus another buddy of ours has one of the smaller Onkyo HTIB that he loves. So I did some research and came to the conclusion that the onkyos, which was an easy sell to him, are the way to go mainly because you get a real receiver that you can later upgrade the speakers with. He got some online gift certificates through a promo at work and one of the places had the ht-s790 available and he jumped on it for a total of a little over $100 out of pocket. So here is what I found.


After doing some research and re-reading the specs that the OP listed at the beginning of this thread and comparing that to what actually showed up in the huge box was interesting to say the least. The first and biggest "misprint" is the speaker size. Some places list 5" and others say 5 1/4", but in actuality they are 4" drivers. Kind of a disapointment. The next was the Wattage rating on the subwoofer. There are no settings on the sub besides the gain and it has in large letters 130W--that is about it. Why they just don't say that in the specs instead of 230 is a bit of mystery.

Also, I am not quite sure if the surrounds are two ways or not. I got out a flash light to try to shine through the fabric grill which is not removable. It kind of looks like it has a tweter and about a 3 in driver. THe light really wasn't bright enough to see adequately. Further inspection of the mains left me a little disapointed. They are very light weight made out of about 3/8 light density fiberboard. The rear port is not flared at all on either end. Also there is no insulation at all--unless you count the little round piece they glued to the back of the tweeter which is in line with the rear port. Upon first inspection--if you look in the port it appears to an insulated interior. It is not--just that tiny, thin circle the size of the port. I looked further to see if I could pull the speakers out to see if we could put some in ourselves. Although that proved futile as well. The speakers have the decorative silver plastic glued over the mounting holes. So you are kind of stuck with what you get. They have a bit of a hollow mid-bass sound that I am sure insulation would help, but not to be. The sub itself isn't too terrible from a pure performance standpoint. It doesn't go that deep, but that was expected. It is extremely light wieght for a "SUBwoofer," but it almost adequately fills out the bottom to a degree where the mains leave off. I got out my AVIA test disc and meter and found some other interesting discoveries. I ran the test tones on built into the receiver adn set all the levels the same. They were all +/-1 db or so. Then with the test tones on the disc they were no longer even close to being the same. There were several other intricasies that I didin't like, but I think most of them will be fixed by a digital audio signal. For example, the receiver doesn't really know what to do with test tones in its various "surround sound" modes. It would not sperate a left rear or a right rear in some and others it just sent one signal to both. Plus what is this DTS nonsense it says it is doing? If if isn't fed DTS it can't really be playing DTS--you need a digital signal for that. My buddy was disapointed because I brought over my DTS 9.1 sample disc I got last year. He has heard it at my house and another buddy's so we kind of had a reference--plus they are real cool. I am not quite sure the reciever knows what to do when it is being fed a stereo signal and you put it in DTS--or any of the other surround modes for that matter. Plus what the heck is this nueral surround--seems like another sticker to put on the front without much of a benefit. It didn't seem much different than the pro logic II.

Now don't get the impression that I am here to bash this system--I am not. I am just trying to inform people of what I found. Most of the surround issues I am sure will be sorted out with a simple digital coax cable. Now on to the only thing that really matters, how does it sound and perform. To put it simply--quite well. those light little see through thin plastic 4" drivers in the mains really can crank out some spl's. The amp is pretty nice and really has a lot of power to crank up the volume to some rather loud levels--in multi channel steroe or just even 2 channel stereo. It isn't as clean as what I am used to--again to be expected. Ypu can hear a fair amount of hiss with the volume turned up and nothing playing, but not too much still rather acceptable. For music it is pretty decent. No real lows and like I mentioned before the mid bass region is a little hollow and lacks some definition, but definately not the worst system I have heard by a long shot. I measured the sub and it starts to fall off a cliff right at 40hz and is silent by about 32 hz. Its stays silent until about 27hz or so and then it emits some awful rattling/clanking noises until about 23hz--100% silent below that. It really isn't that peaky like most subs in this price range of htib's which is good. Useful output to right below 40hz. I didn't do a full graph with idividual test tones and a meter, but ran multiple slow sweeps on AVIA. I would guess the -3 point to be 38 or 39 hz and the -6 to be just below that at perhaps 36 or 37hz as it drops off fast. I put Star wars EP II to first hear the THX logo--cranked at a pretty good level. It was clearly lacking the depth and the rumble, but still respectable. I let it play through the initial fly-over and the explosion--not at all what I am used to. Still though there is enough of a hint of bass there to portray that there is supposed to be something going on. You do still get the message for the most part. I deliberately tortured the sub an put in ch5 of WOW just to see, again not at all earth shattering like the scene is meant to be, but you understand what is going on. Agian I was amazed at how loud the system is capable of playing--granted we were in a very small room, maybe 16 x 10 with just plain walls--lots of reflection. Plus the receiver seemed like it still had a lot of room left to keep going. I don't know what the top number is but I know we got it up past 65--this was plenty loud and really louder than you could comfortably sit through entire movie at.

Now I may have been evaluating this system like it should cost $1000 and at that price I would have some real gripes, but for the $400 or so that this system can be had for there is no way you can get hurt and my issues really are not that big. The only things that are truly disappointing is the BS marketing crap about the wattage of the sub and the size of the speakers. The reciever itself if the reason I told him to buy this system and it does not disappoint. He got it for that and the speakers being a bonus, even if they were total garbage and that is not the case. They are decent enough, I just wish I could open them up to get much more out of them. They are attractive enough as well, doesn't really play into my evaluation though as my favorite looking speakers tend to be the ones you don't see--plain black is my favorite. In this price range, I don't see any better way to spend your money. It really is a good buy.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akavlie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll see about posting a pic tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I don't see how the front would work very well, aesthetically primarily... a tall platform behind would be an excellent option, if I can get something with just the right height, or an adjustable height.
> 
> 
> A link to that furniture thread would be appreciated, I could not find it. $700 for the one you linked to is definitely way beyond what I would consider though.




Here is the furniture thread . Excellent thread with lots of pictures. Like I said, the furniture ranges from cheap to expensive to really expensive. Still, it is a great thread for ideas.


Note: The behind the TV center speaker stand that I posted earlier about was in a separate "setups" thread that was closed down earlier. It looked great though.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Do any of the big chains sell cut-to-length 14 gauge? I'd hate to dish out a bunch of money on a 30 or 50 foot spool, only to use a fraction of the wire.



Home Depot and Lowes have big spools of wire. You can get it cut to any length you desire. They charge by the foot.


----------



## G-star

bsheldon-


nice detailed write up. an honest analysis of this system which is at the top of the HTIB heap...should be required reading for anyone contemplating this system.


----------



## pleasehelp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what microphones?



Well, I plan to get microphones and wanted to find out where I can plug them into. I don't recall seeing a mic in like I would on a PC. Anyone?


----------



## afrogt

Receivers generally don't come with mic inputs.


----------



## akavlie

OK, here are a couple of pics of my setup thus far.

 
 


Note that the top of the stand is less than 14 inches high.


I have a crazy idea for modifying this that would kill two birds with one stone -- create a place for the center channel, and lift the display to a more ideal height:


Take the top of a Lack coffee table and put it on top of the stand, supported by 6" Capita legs .


I would still need separate stands to lift the speakers higher though. And I've got to figure out stands for the rears too.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsheldon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now I may have been evaluating this system like it should cost $1000 and at that price I would have some real gripes, but for the $400 or so that this system can be had for there is no way you can get hurt and my issues really are not that big. The only things that are truly disappointing is the BS marketing crap about the wattage of the sub and the size of the speakers. The reciever itself if the reason I told him to buy this system and it does not disappoint. He got it for that and the speakers being a bonus, even if they were total garbage and that is not the case. They are decent enough, I just wish I could open them up to get much more out of them. They are attractive enough as well, doesn't really play into my evaluation though as my favorite looking speakers tend to be the ones you don't see--plain black is my favorite. In this price range, I don't see any better way to spend your money. It really is a good buy.




Great review. Your final conclusion pretty much sums up this system: A great receiver paired up with somewhat decent speakers, for a price that is a bargain. If you compare this to a component system, there are definite weak points (the surround and rear surround speakers especially). But it will blow away any other HTIB out there is its price range. For a lot of people, the appeal of a matching all in one box solution is worth more than trying to obtain that extra 1% of performance.


As for the wattage and speaker sizes, my 1st post has the official #s. As stated in that post, the receiver in this HTIB is rated at 110W/ch while the actual standalone receiver is rated at 85W/ch (but at lower distortion). So yes, marketing has a say here - claiming a higher wattage rating (which people read) at higher distortion (which no one reads). 1000W seems to be the magic marketing number among 7.1 HTIBs.


Can't say why the discrepency about speaker sizes. That would be false advertising. The official website claims the fronts use dual 5 1/4", the center uses dual 4", and the surrounds and rear surrounds use a single 4". Is that what you saw?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akavlie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, here are a couple of pics of my setup thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the top of the stand is less than 14 inches high.
> 
> 
> I have a crazy idea for modifying this that would kill two birds with one stone -- create a place for the center channel, and lift the display to a more ideal height:
> 
> 
> Take the top of a Lack coffee table and put it on top of the stand, supported by 6" Capita legs .
> 
> 
> I would still need separate stands to lift the speakers higher though. And I've got to figure out stands for the rears too.




The pictures help quite a bit. You will find that the furniture you use plays a big part in the enjoyment of the system. From the picture, that TV stand seems a bit small and definitely too short. Mine is 20" tall and I wish it was at least 4" higher. I wouldn't be too keen on trusting a setup of a table on top of a stand. It may be a cheap solution, but doesn't sound too stable to put a $1,000+ TV on.


Just my opinion, but I would save your stand for a 2nd TV, and get a new stand that would be better suited for a HT setup. Since you seem to have an Ikea nearby, how about this one ? Just $139 and would solve your center speaker and TV height problem. If you prefer a dark wood, this one at Best Buy ($278) might fit the bill.


----------



## Fragster

Appears my post got lost way back.....anyway, since there's been several reports of the S790 getting overheated constantly, does this affect the reliability of the product itself?


Anybody here who has owned this system for more than a year? Anybody who actually had a hardware failure cos of the overheating issues on the receiver?


Thanks

F

PS: Very close to pulling the trigger on the S790 by X-Mas.


----------



## BlueGTS

I am having some serious Video issues when using the HT-S790 and wonder if I should return it and go with a different brand all together. I have a 360 connected to component video in and component video out to a new Mitsubishi 1000U projector. When playing the 360 I see waves ripple through the screen intermittently. It usually takes 5 minutes for them to appear and they can go away and come back. The reason I believe it is the S790 is when I connect the 360 directly to the projector I get no wavy ripples.


I went so far as to return the receiver and get a new one, (the old one is only 10 days old).


Does anyone think that the fact that the 360 and projector are grounded with three prong electrical cords and the S790 is only a 2 prong would make a difference? I am wonder if the floating ground of the S790 is my issue. If so should I run a wire from a chassis screw to an outlet ground?


Any help would be appreciated as I really wanted to like this system but it is hurting my video significantly.


----------



## tbird8450




> Quote:
> The official website claims the fronts use dual 5 1/4", the center uses dual 4", and the surrounds and rear surrounds use a single 4". Is that what you saw?



The front speakers are definitely equipped with 4" drivers, even though it says 5" right on the box. Lame for sure.


----------



## bsheldon

Tigershark, like tbird says, they are definately 4" drivers--the one thing that is kinda a quasi truth about it is the speaker's total outside diameter with the fancy plastic trim IS 5 1/4 inches--but not the driver. I have a set of minitowers that have dual 5 1/4 drivers and they are definately larger. I did get out a tape to measure and measured the drivers on the s790--4" exactly. Again kind of a borderline flat out lie. As most of you probably know, there is alot more to a good driver than just the size and these definately are not top of the line by any means, but they sure do have some rather impressive output capabilities. In a small to medium sized room they get plenty loud for even rather serious volume junkies.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For a lot of people, the appeal of a matching all in one box solution is worth more than trying to obtain that extra 1% of performance.



i've owned both an onkyo HTIB and a budget component system. trust me, there's more than a 1% difference.


----------



## akavlie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The pictures help quite a bit. You will find that the furniture you use plays a big part in the enjoyment of the system. From the picture, that TV stand seems a bit small and definitely too short. Mine is 20" tall and I wish it was at least 4" higher. I wouldn't be too keen on trusting a setup of a table on top of a stand. It may be a cheap solution, but doesn't sound too stable to put a $1,000+ TV on.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion, but I would save your stand for a 2nd TV, and get a new stand that would be better suited for a HT setup. Since you seem to have an Ikea nearby, how about this one ? Just $139 and would solve your center speaker and TV height problem. If you prefer a dark wood, this one at Best Buy ($278) might fit the bill.



Appreciate the suggestions, Tigershark. The TV stand is quite short, but not sure in what other sense you think it is too small -- it's actually quite spacious I think, according to the other options.


That Magiker $139 unit you linked to actually seems ideal, though it would be nice if it were available in black as we already got a black Benno CD/DVD tower to match the TV stand. Are you sure that would accomodate the center speaker though? It doesn't look like it -- the center shelving is too narrow.


Also, there would not be enough room to the sides of the display for speakers with this -- we would have to get speaker stands.


----------



## pleasehelp

I'm trying to figure out why the Onkyo speakers and the bass are outputing very low while my old Altec Lansing 2.1 for my PC is much louder at low volume level. Even the bass has more kick to it.


The volume on the Onkyo is currently on 40 and the bass is maxed out, but yet, I don't feel it's even trying hard enough. Something must be setup incorrectly, so I'm reaching out to everyone once again for assistance.


----------



## akavlie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pleasehelp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why the Onkyo speakers and the bass are outputing very low while my old Altec Lansing 2.1 for my PC is much louder at low volume level. Even the bass has more kick to it.
> 
> 
> The volume on the Onkyo is currently on 40 and the bass is maxed out, but yet, I don't feel it's even trying hard enough. Something must be setup incorrectly, so I'm reaching out to everyone once again for assistance.



Have you tried changing the crossover frequency? It should be set to 120Hz, default is 100. That might help with the bass, though not sure what would be causing low output for the speakers in general...


You say the PC speakers are much louder at low volume level... that's like a contradiction in terms. Can you explain more thoroughly?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i've owned both an onkyo HTIB and a budget component system. trust me, there's more than a 1% difference.




Perhaps it is better put that only 1% of the general population can tell the difference between this Onkyo HTIB and a budget component system (and they are all AVS Forum members). Let's face it, most people think a $300 HTIB with a built in DVD changer that they bought at the big box warehouse is impressive. I know, because I used to be one of them. Of course, I learned ...


Can this beat a properly matched budget component system? Probably not. But it serves my needs for a good price, which is what a HTIB should do.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps it is better put that only 1% of the general population can tell the difference between this Onkyo HTIB and a budget component system (and they are all AVS Forum members).



Exactly.


this is why i try to steer those who come to AVS away from these HTIB's...they're usually the type of people who can tell (and would appreciate) the advantages budget component systems hold over even the better all-in-one systems.


----------



## Hogan

Was (am) close to pulling trigger on HT790. Being tempted to spend closer to 600-700 on some better Internet Direct speakers, separate sub, etc. I am a "value junkie" and to me the HT790 looks like a great value, echoed by all that I read on this post. But any HTIB gets poo-poohed everywhere else on these boards.


I am NOT an audiophile, as all I've ever owned was a boombox. Looking for a good HT system to pair with a new DLP. Want it to sound great. As not an audiophile, don't know all the minute differences between ribbon tweeters, etc. Not a techno person who will get intangible benefit of knowing that I have 5-way binding posts vs spring clips.


Basically want a great sounding system. If you take a step back and tell me that I am likely to notice substantial improvements with a pieced-together system, I will be happy to make that investment. Otherwise I'll probably pop for the HT790. Don't want to shortchange myself though, if I'm spending $3000 for TV and furniture whats a couple hundred extra bucks on better speakers.


Its the AVS paradox - LOTS of great info here, but also have the self-selection issue - you're talking to the 5% of people who really examine this stuff closely, and therefore their standards of what is "acceptable" or "good" may be skewed.


----------



## Bumsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> this is why i try to steer those who come to AVS away from these HTIB's...they're usually the type of people who can tell (and would appreciate) the advantages budget component systems hold over even the better all-in-one systems.












I'm in Hogan's arena, just wanted good sound to go with my new HD television as I had to replace the old one and it made sense to get HD and a larger size...I bought this system for $329.00 two week ago (w/rebates) new from CC. However, it is still in the box as I have had no time with work to set it up. From some of the comments here, one can get the impression that they made or will be making a mistake with this "HTIB" OR any other "HTIB" as they are only for those who do not know better or are unaccustomed to the "finer things in life".


SOoooo...is this system lacking for Hogan, mine and folks like us who are just normal wanna watch and listen to good home entertainment (with out a special dedicated "Home Theater",with thick drapes and free popcorn)







If so mines going back!


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bumsi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Hogan's arena, just wanted good sound to go with my new HD television as I had to replace the old one and it made sense to get HD and a larger size...I bought this system for $329.00 two week ago (w/rebates) new from CC. However, it is still in the box as I have had no time with work to set it up. From some of the comments here, one can get the impression that they made or will be making a mistake with this "HTIB" OR any other "HTIB" as they are only for those who do not know better or are unaccustomed to the "finer things in life".
> 
> 
> SOoooo...is this system lacking for Hogan, mine and folks like us who are just normal wanna watch and listen to good home entertainment (with out a special dedicated "Home Theater",with thick drapes and free popcorn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so mines going back!




There are many arguements against HTIBs here at AVS - and I won't deny that they are good arguements. Yes, you can put together a budget component system (but probably spend a bit more than $3xx) if you follow some of the other threads here. At some point in the future, I will do just that. But for now, I wanted an audio system that provides excellent value for a low price, and this system fits the bill.


In addition, I was a little wary about putting together a system when the whole HDMI thing hasn't been sorted out yet. True HDMI receivers (not pass-throughs) start around $400, and I was hesitant to buy one until the 1.3 standard came out and receivers had more than 2 inputs. So what to do in the meantime? Get the HT-S790 for cheap, enjoy it, and in 2 years move it into the living room when I build a "real" system for my "theater."


Ultimately, it's your decision. And if you decide to go the HTIB route, this is hands down one of the best out there for the price.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akavlie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Appreciate the suggestions, Tigershark. The TV stand is quite short, but not sure in what other sense you think it is too small -- it's actually quite spacious I think, according to the other options.
> 
> 
> That Magiker $139 unit you linked to actually seems ideal, though it would be nice if it were available in black as we already got a black Benno CD/DVD tower to match the TV stand. Are you sure that would accomodate the center speaker though? It doesn't look like it -- the center shelving is too narrow.
> 
> 
> Also, there would not be enough room to the sides of the display for speakers with this -- we would have to get speaker stands.




The two examples I gave are just that, examples. The key is to look around at what's available in your area, budget, and decorating tastes see if there is a better option than trying to fabricate something with your existing TV stand and a coffee table. Take your time looking for the right furniture - it makes a big difference. Don't forget appearance and color - they are just as important as dimensions. And don't skimp on max load rating and the # of components it can hold - you might just "upgrade" your Home Theater setup one of these days.


As for the IKEA stand, it is 23 5/8" deep. That should be deep enough to put the center speaker in front of the TV on the top of the stand (like my set-up). Stands that actually have enough room to fit a center speaker in the stand (rather than on top of them) are hard to find and expensive. How wide is your existing TV stand? Since your front speakers can fit on them now, find a replacement stand should be at least that wide.


----------



## pleasehelp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akavlie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you tried changing the crossover frequency? It should be set to 120Hz, default is 100. That might help with the bass, though not sure what would be causing low output for the speakers in general...
> 
> 
> You say the PC speakers are much louder at low volume level... that's like a contradiction in terms. Can you explain more thoroughly?



Thanks for the response. Can you tell me where do I change the crossover frequency?


As for the PC speakers, I have the windows volume control currently at the 2nd marker from the bottom and in the back of the altec subwoofer, I would guess 10%. I don't know how to describe it, but if you look at the clock and the off position for the subwoofer is 7, I have it turned up to 8. If I turn it to the 10 position, it's too strong.


Maybe it's the fault of mine as I don't know enough about the cabling. I have cable box out with hdmi to the lcd and another audio cable (red/white) from the cable box to the Onkyo since I can use hdmi directly to the Onkyo. Then I have component from LCD to Onkyo. -Confused-


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pleasehelp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the fault of mine as I don't know enough about the cabling. I have cable box out with hdmi to the lcd and another audio cable (red/white) from the cable box to the Onkyo since I can use hdmi directly to the Onkyo. Then I have component from LCD to Onkyo. -Confused-




Can your cable box output through a digital audio cable (coaxial or optical) to the receiver. That would lead to a much better sound that the red/white audio cables. Also, when you say you have component from LCD to Onkyo, are you referring to the TV audio out? Wouldn't this be doubling up when watching the cable box or are they to different input selections on the Onkyo?


----------



## Mike3001

Anybody know where to get this in Canada?


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hogan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was (am) close to pulling trigger on HT790. Being tempted to spend closer to 600-700 on some better Internet Direct speakers, separate sub, etc.



the choice is ultimately yours, but here's alternatives in your price range that will outperform any


----------



## akavlie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The two examples I gave are just that, examples. The key is to look around at what's available in your area, budget, and decorating tastes see if there is a better option than trying to fabricate something with your existing TV stand and a coffee table. Take your time looking for the right furniture - it makes a big difference. Don't forget appearance and color - they are just as important as dimensions. And don't skimp on max load rating and the # of components it can hold - you might just "upgrade" your Home Theater setup one of these days.
> 
> 
> As for the IKEA stand, it is 23 5/8" deep. That should be deep enough to put the center speaker in front of the TV on the top of the stand (like my set-up). Stands that actually have enough room to fit a center speaker in the stand (rather than on top of them) are hard to find and expensive. How wide is your existing TV stand? Since your front speakers can fit on them now, find a replacement stand should be at least that wide.



Tigershark,


Understood. I keep looking at these alternatives at Ikea that would lift the display higher, but the significant other doesn't like any of them. She prefers what we have now. If we do anything to increase the height, it would probably be putting those Capita legs at the bottom of the stand, as suggested by an Ikea employee when we were looking at the TV stand. They should be able to go in as replacements for the legs it comes with actually... don't know how that would look though. It would maybe give us 5" more with the 8" legs.


On the center channel placement, I'm coming to realize that mimicking your solution is probably best after all. You're right, not too many TV stands make accommodations for a center channel. It'll block the IR receiver, but most of the remote fiddling is aimed at the separate TV tuner anyway.


The existing stand is quite wide at 58", a lot of the other stands are too narrow to accommodate the speakers.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the choice is ultimately yours, but here's alternatives in your price range that will outperform any


----------



## Hogan

for the suggestions. Those Athenas were one on my list to check out. Also the Velodynes! Is it fair to say the Athena set will sound somewhat better than the Velodynes?


Any thoughts on Athenas vs the Onix L-x at **********, or the Level 2s at HomeTheaterDirect?


----------



## boben

I just purchased this HTIB and love it except for the tv audio. I purchased an optical cable to run from my digital out (TV) to digital in (onkyo) yet I produce no sound? I've read through the manual and see it suggest using optical 2 for tv audio. I have since run the optical out to the optical 2 input and adjusted the settings for optical and still no sound? Am I missing something here? I can get sound from tv using rca audio cables but the sound is much less than the digital will be. Another thing I've noticed with the RCA hookup is I can't hear sound unless my tv sound is at a level loud enough to hear then I can turn the receiver to about 60 and comfortably hear it. I'm sure it's a setup issue as I'm a noob. Took me a few minutes to figure out the PCM "issue" and then realized that setting was on my dvd player, not the receiver.


What I'm asking is how can I get digital audio to my receiver straight from my TV? I have regular cable, not digital, so there is no cable receiver... could this be part of the issue?


I have this TV: http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Hitac...oductDetail.do


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boben* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased this HTIB and love it except for the tv audio. I purchased an optical cable to run from my digital out (TV) to digital in (onkyo) yet I produce no sound? I've read through the manual and see it suggest using optical 2 for tv audio. I have since run the optical out to the optical 2 input and adjusted the settings for optical and still no sound? Am I missing something here? I can get sound from tv using rca audio cables but the sound is much less than the digital will be. Another thing I've noticed with the RCA hookup is I can't hear sound unless my tv sound is at a level loud enough to hear then I can turn the receiver to about 60 and comfortably hear it. I'm sure it's a setup issue as I'm a noob. Took me a few minutes to figure out the PCM "issue" and then realized that setting was on my dvd player, not the receiver.
> 
> 
> What I'm asking is how can I get digital audio to my receiver straight from my TV? I have regular cable, not digital, so there is no cable receiver... could this be part of the issue?
> 
> 
> I have this TV: http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Hitac...oductDetail.do




I don't know about your TV, but mine has an audio setting for the audio out that is either fixed or variable. If it is set to variable, then the audio output is affected by whatever settings you make on the TV. If it is set to fixed, it bypasses the TV's settings. You might also want to check if your TV has settings for audio output, like the DVD player does.


----------



## steen995

I was looking at the picture that Tigershark has of his setup at the beginning of this thread. We currently have our center and two front channels above the TV (which is already quite high) on a shelf we just built. I was wondering if the sound would be okay if we left the center channel up top and put the two side channels down below like Tigershark's setup. We still need to find proper homes for our speakers. Whenever we listen to a movie we spread the speakers around the room. Seems to wrong..... lol


Basically, do the front speakers need to be near the same hearing "level" as the center channel? Eventually do the other speakers need to be on the same wall level as their counterpart?


----------



## mach250

Dont have the same luck as people in this thread on finding a deal but I ordered it from crutchfield for $399 with free shipping. I'm living in okinawa japan so I had it shipped to some friends who will in turn ship it to me. Dreading the price for shipping...how much does the whole box wheigh? I was guessing around 80 pounds at least, whats the measurements on the box too if possible? want to get an idea now so I can handle the jab when it comes.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mach250* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dont have the same luck as people in this thread on finding a deal but I ordered it from crutchfield for $399 with free shipping. I'm living in okinawa japan so I had it shipped to some friends who will in turn ship it to me. Dreading the price for shipping...how much does the whole box wheigh? I was guessing around 80 pounds at least, whats the measurements on the box too if possible? want to get an idea now so I can handle the jab when it comes.




That is a lot of shipping. The box measures 30"L x 22"D x 30.5" H and weighs 101.2 lbs. You may want to re-think this, unless you get some super deal on shipping otherwise it will cost a fortune.


----------



## lrodptl

Any idea why the back speaker sound would be very low at times while watching sports?


----------



## Aleman

Anyone know how the sound quality of the S790 compares to the Logitech Z-5500? I just sold my Z-5500 system because I need more inputs.


----------



## afrogt

It sounds better!


----------



## mach250

Quick quotes on Fedex show ~$400 ...sheesh. Well thats gonna take a bite out of my account.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mach250* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick quotes on Fedex show ~$400 ...sheesh. Well thats gonna take a bite out of my account.



Any other options?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrodptl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any idea why the back speaker sound would be very low at times while watching sports?




Probably because the broadcast is not in Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS, therefore, the receiver is not really sending any signals back there. There is an option on the receiver to play the same signal through all 7 speakers, but you lose any L/R differentiation. But it is great for mono (such as very old movies) sources.


----------



## ndnbolla

Circuit City has this for $360 after rebates this week. Free shipping also. I don't think we'll see a better deal than this for the rest of the year.


I am going to pick mine up on Thursday.


Since it is mainly for my parents, and the plasma upstairs, I will be using doing 5.1 in the living room and then will make use of it's A/B feature and use the other 2 surrounds for the kitchen.


Then I am going to pick up the Onkyo Cassette deck from crutchfield so my mom can still listen to here tapes while cooking.


Does this sound good? Any suggestions for a better valued casette deck?


Also, one other question about the A/B settings, does the subwoofer work with both. If it does thats great, but sometime my mother isn't always too fond of the lows. Is their an option to keep the sub off during B setup?


----------



## wooz

I've had this for about a week and love it.


Question -


What surround modes do you guys use/suggest for different situations... such as - hd movies via cable box (component video + digital audio), dvds (digital audio as well), etc?


----------



## Padge

with this set not having an HDMI input/output on the receiver, and tv's not reading 1080p off component cables (due to industry restrictions)... how can you get the 1080p picture on the tv from a PS3/HD DVD/BluRay player and use the onkyo s790 system?


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Padge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> with this set not having an HDMI input/output on the receiver, and tv's not reading 1080p off component cables (due to industry restrictions)... how can you get the 1080p picture on the tv from a PS3/HD DVD/BluRay player and use the onkyo s790 system?



You run the hdmi straight to the tv and run digital audio (optical or/and digital coax) to the recvr from those sources.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndnbolla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, one other question about the A/B settings, does the subwoofer work with both. If it does thats great, but sometime my mother isn't always too fond of the lows. Is their an option to keep the sub off during B setup?




It's my understanding that if you split the speakers, then A is 5.1 (with subwoofer) and B is 2.0 (no subwoofer). For decent sound, you may want to pick up some cheap bookshelf speakers for the second room instead of using the rear surround speakers. You can pick up a pair from Best Buy or Circuit City for $40/pair or less (I got some nice ones for just $20/pair). Of course, if you are just using cassette tapes, maybe it won't matter.


----------



## Padge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You run the hdmi straight to the tv and run digital audio (optical or/and digital coax) to the recvr from those sources.




is there any reported lag between the video and audio doing this?


also, if, for instance, video 8 is an HDMI output on the tv, would there also be digital audio out jacks because I never noticed that.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Padge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is there any reported lag between the video and audio doing this? thanks



It's possible. I'm not sure if the 790's recvr has a/v syncing but on my 990 it does so you just have to make the adjustments. Plus the video sources may have a/v syncing capabilities to further the adjustment.


----------



## Fragster

So is the Crutchfield/Vann's ($399) pretty much the cheapest for this unit right now? CC has MIR plus taxes so still comes out to the same price (AFTER MIR) so I guess CF appears to be the best deal since its $399 out the door shipped.


Any other cheaper options (store-wise)?


F


----------



## Majestic12

I currently have the Onkyo HT780 in my family room and am looking for a second unit for my parents. It has been satisfactory performance wise.


Is this set just as good as that one?


G-star, I have a question about your reviews:


The speakers need to be relatively small for me, so I looked at your satellite set. It only comes with 5 speakers, not 7.


Now my parents plan to keep these out of sight by embedding them in a wall....would it be better to get 7 speakers now?


----------



## blitzed310

After reading this thread I do believe the HT-S790 is the system for me. I purchased the 42" Panasonic from BB on BF, and I think that this is just what I need. This is all in my room in my apartment, so for now this will due. Later, once I have my home I will piece together a more suitable HT system, but as far as HTIB goes, I feel that this can't really be beat for my $500 price range. I am going to order the silver unit from Crutchfield as I have a $25 off coupon which brings the price to $374 shipped.


I have already ordered my speaker wire and cables from monoprice and will be installing this as soon as I get the unit.


Thanks for all your support as I have been a lurker here for the last couple of months, and thanks to the guy who made the break in DVD for my plasma


----------



## blitzed310

CC also has the 790 for for about $390 after tax and with the $40 rebate. Is there anywhere else that might have this for a cheaper price?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Majestic12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I currently have the Onkyo HT780 in my family room and am looking for a second unit for my parents. It has been satisfactory performance wise.
> 
> 
> Is this set just as good as that one?




As far as I know, the major difference between the older HT-S780 and the 790 is the addition of optional XM Radio capability. Otherwise, they should function the same.


----------



## flecked

I wasn't sure where to post this, so i guess I'll post it here.










I use a 7.1 setup with my s790. When 5.1 DD is used for sound in movies, it automatically outputs DD EX so the back surrounds get used. But when i use regular DTS, I can't seem to change it to DTS ES. How do i get my back surrounds going when using DTS?


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Majestic12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> G-star, I have a question about your reviews:
> 
> 
> The speakers need to be relatively small for me, so I looked at your satellite set. It only comes with 5 speakers, not 7.



those component system reccomendations were all for 5.1 systems. i'm not a big believer in 7.1 yet, as there is little if any material encoded in 7.1 at this point. many times, the 6.1/7.1 surround modes simply re-route the surround channel info to the back surrounds providing a matrix surround effect.


if you really want 7.1, you might be able to pick up another pair from velodyne or ebay, i'm not really sure. IMO though, you're better off buying a better sub and 5 speakers than an OK sub and 7 speakers. YMMV.


----------



## cnvrtble98

Damn...I ordered the HT-s790 last week from Amazon...it arrived today and the front of the box was smashed in and upon inspection found that at least one of the front speakers were broken (that was enough for me to see to box it back up).

After dealing with the shipping guy to document the damage I called Amazon and find that they have no more in stock.









The CSR told me that if I found something in a similar price range they would get it right out to me but otherwise I'd have to wait til after the holidays.

Since I used an Amazon WC to get it for under $325 shipped I am kinda stuck waiting unless anyone has any ideas on a similar system or maybe just a speaker package that would go well with that receiver.


----------



## Cruisinfanatic

anyone ever use plain old electric cord wire instead of speaker wire. It's a lot heavier than what came with the unit and is a lot cheaper. Downsides?


----------



## stone541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blitzed310* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CC also has the 790 for for about $390 after tax and with the $40 rebate. Is there anywhere else that might have this for a cheaper price?




I ordered HT-S790 refurbished for $295.10 shipped from shoponkyo.comm on 12/15/06 after 10% savings thru 12/27/06


----------



## Bumsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mach250* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick quotes on Fedex show ~$400 ...sheesh. Well thats gonna take a bite out of my account.



surely living in Okinawa japan you have access to some great sound systems.


Are you or do you know anyone in the military service on Okinawa? They may be able to get it drop shipped for you to APO/FPO for cheap.


----------



## Bumsi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stone541* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I ordered HT-S790 refurbished for $295.10 shipped from shoponkyo.comm on 12/15/06 after 10% savings thru 12/27/06




Yup, yup,yup! Still there at $349.00 refurbished minus 10%, minus $10 or new members = $304.10 in my calc.


----------



## stone541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bumsi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup, yup,yup! Still there at $349.00 refurbished minus 10%, minus $10 or new members = $304.10 in my calc.



Price drops from $349 to $339 for members after you log in. 339 minus 10%, minus $10 for new members = $295.10


----------



## mrmiller1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's possible. I'm not sure if the 790's recvr has a/v syncing but on my 990 it does so you just have to make the adjustments. Plus the video sources may have a/v syncing capabilities to further the adjustment.



Yes, the 790 has the same options.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flecked* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure where to post this, so i guess I'll post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a 7.1 setup with my s790. When 5.1 DD is used for sound in movies, it automatically outputs DD EX so the back surrounds get used. But when i use regular DTS, I can't seem to change it to DTS ES. How do i get my back surrounds going when using DTS?



I was wondering the same thing. I ended up selecting the DPLIIx option and it worked. Seemed odd when it was DTS. Anyone else have any ideas?


Also, how do you get the levles for the different speakers to "save" when going to stnadby. My rear speakers are way back- about 15 foot, and I must increase them about 10db. That works fine, but after I go to standby it resets back to zero. Funny thing is I increased the sub +5db and it hold after switching to standby.


Any ideas?


=MATT=


----------



## Fragster

$313 shipped for the refurb unit........one hell of a deal but does anybody know if the unit will come with the remote,speaker wires, etc? Also it has 1 yr warranty where as brand-new would have 2 years so should I be worried on the refurb?


Thx

F


----------



## stone541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $313 shipped for the refurb unit........one hell of a deal but does anybody know if the unit will come with the remote,speaker wires, etc? Also it has 1 yr warranty where as brand-new would have 2 years so should I be worried on the refurb?
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> F



Some info on Onkyo refurbs **************m/t/18/660062 it won't let me post a direct link.. copy & paste delete the extra m in .comm should work fine.


----------



## wxkid23

Thinking of having my parents buy this for me for Christmas for my living room with my 60" SXRD XBR2.


How difficult is this system to set up? This is coming from someone with very little skill with setting up electronics. I will be hooking up my Xbox 360, PS3 (Soon), Wii (Soon), Cable box.


----------



## mach250

Take the 7 speakers and put them where you want them.


Run Speaker Cable


Plug reciever into wall outlet


Hook up electronics (dvd, game)


Turn on and change settings to your liking



really not hard at all...the hardest part is making the wires neat.


----------



## akavlie

Just got some Atlanta speaker stands at Wal-Mart (see here ), they say max 2 pounds and the Onkyo surrounds are 3.1 pounds. Wonder if I should still give them a try...


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mach250* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Take the 7 speakers and put them where you want them.
> 
> 
> Run Speaker Cable
> 
> 
> Plug reciever into wall outlet
> 
> 
> Hook up electronics (dvd, game)
> 
> 
> Turn on and change settings to your liking
> 
> 
> 
> really not hard at all...the hardest part is making the wires neat.




Pretty much sums it up. If you can hook up your electronics to the TV, you can set up this system. You may want to pick up any upgraded cable (thicker speaker wire, digital audio cable (coaxial or optical) BEFORE you begin the setup so you only have to set it up once. Plan ahead and it will be a breeze.


----------



## Fragster

Do u guys think the S790 will drop in price by next mid next year?


My new house built has been extended to May 2007 and I was going to buy this system for it.


F


PS:: Very tempted to pick up the refurb unit from Onkyo for $315 shipped.


----------



## afrogt

That about as cheap as it gets. Did you factor in the $10 savings for signing up for Club Onkyo? I think some people were bragging about getting it for $295.


Look at message #194


----------



## mach250

Got the box in the mail, pretty beat up. Should I open or return?

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v405/mach250/Theater/ 


I remember reading that theres a lot of styrofoam and it should be ok but what do you guys think?


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mach250* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got the box in the mail, pretty beat up. Should I open or return?
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v405/mach250/Theater/
> 
> 
> I remember reading that theres a lot of styrofoam and it should be ok but what do you guys think?



Looks ok to me. You should have seen my 990 thx system when it showed up. I was for sure something was going to be damaged but onkyo really does a good job of packaging there products. There was lots of styrofoam around the speakers and what not and the big puncture holes that I had didn't go all the way through the styrofoam. As far as I can tell you should be in good shape.


----------



## young24601

hey i was wondering, can someone recommend a good remote that can control this, my dvd player, my cable box and my TV?


i was trying to use my comcast cable remote, but it seems to want to control both volume/channel with either the onkyo or the cable box (I want volume -> onkyo and channel -> cable box). I followed the instructions, and it seems to work but as soon as they power off, it stops working (back to the vol/chan controlled by one source)


----------



## akavlie

Anyone using some decent stands for the surround speakers on this system?

I have looked at the links earlier in the thread, gone shopping at Fry's Electronics and elsewhere, got some Atlantic stands at Wal-Mart that won't work out... still don't know what to get for them.


Parts Express seems to have a decent selection, but I am wary to order online as returning would be a hassle.


----------



## steen995




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blitzed310* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CC also has the 790 for for about $390 after tax and with the $40 rebate. Is there anywhere else that might have this for a cheaper price?



How do you get the rebate? Is it still on line? Circuit City was supposed to price match and send me $80 for a purchase the day after Thanksgiving. I would love to re-order it but can't find the rebate. Ugh!! I am so ticked off at Circuit City right now.


----------



## wxkid23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pretty much sums it up. If you can hook up your electronics to the TV, you can set up this system. You may want to pick up any upgraded cable (thicker speaker wire, digital audio cable (coaxial or optical) BEFORE you begin the setup so you only have to set it up once. Plan ahead and it will be a breeze.



I shoulden't have a problem hooking up the system itself but im worried about how to set up the speakers. I want to set up the speakers in the corners of the living room.. not sure with a 7.1 system where to put them in a four corner room... and also what materials I will need to mount them in the corner on the wall.


----------



## Olecranon

Has anyone had any luck with wall mounting the front surround speakers? The wood looks a bit thin to attempt screwing anything into them.


----------



## hpman247

Those Atlantic Speaker Stands from Wal-Mart work very well for the rear surrounds. Here are a few pics of how i used mine. I did not screw them in, i sinply used 3m adhesive in square strips. It works perfectly,


----------



## Fragster

Finally broke down and orderd the refurb S790 (will match my black 57" Hitachi RPHDTV) for $313 shipped (CA has tax :-() . Very happy with the price as long as the unit doesn't crap out on me! My friend bought his unit a while back and paid over $500 (with taxes) so Im all grins for this price.


This set was supposed to be for my new house (prewired for 5.1) but I may just as well crack the box open for 'testing' purposes.


F


----------



## akavlie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpman247* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those Atlantic Speaker Stands from Wal-Mart work very well for the rear surrounds. Here are a few pics of how i used mine. I did not screw them in, i sinply used 3m adhesive in square strips. It works perfectly,



hpman,


I think I'll have to give your solution a try. Mine have different bases for some reason (they're square), but they otherwise look the same as yours.


----------



## akavlie

Just got some speaker cable, and I'm a n00b at this. Based on hpman's picture, it would appear that the copper side should go to -, and the silver side to +. Is that true, or does it not matter?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wxkid23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I shoulden't have a problem hooking up the system itself but im worried about how to set up the speakers. I want to set up the speakers in the corners of the living room.. not sure with a 7.1 system where to put them in a four corner room... and also what materials I will need to mount them in the corner on the wall.




There is a great illustration of where to put the 7 speakers (and subwoofer) on page 5 of the owner's manual (if you don't have one handy, there is a link on the 1st post of this thread). Basically, no speakers should go in the corners. Fronts and rear should mirror each other, and the surrounds should be left and right of the listening position. The surrounds and rear have nail holes so they should just hang on a properly secured nail or typical wall mount.


----------



## mach250

anything colored goes positive and anything grey goes negative...always


----------



## mrmiller1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wxkid23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I shoulden't have a problem hooking up the system itself but im worried about how to set up the speakers. I want to set up the speakers in the corners of the living room.. not sure with a 7.1 system where to put them in a four corner room... and also what materials I will need to mount them in the corner on the wall.



Like someone else stated- I wouldn't hang them in the corners (Unless you TV is in a corner as well). Target has some cheap (yet decent) speaker mounts for hanging the surrounds. There is no need to drill into the speaker box, as the mounts come with some adapter pices (OK, it's just a screw, a nut, and fancy plastic washer) that allow it to be mounted on the hanging bracket that is already attached to the satellites. The nice thing is these mounts come with a 3 inch extension piece, that is useful when mounting the somewhat large surround satellites at an angle or from the ceiling. I' Used them to mount mine high on a wall, pointed down to where my listening area is. Works great.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B000BQRAP6 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *young24601* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey i was wondering, can someone recommend a good remote that can control this, my dvd player, my cable box and my TV?
> 
> 
> i was trying to use my comcast cable remote, but it seems to want to control both volume/channel with either the onkyo or the cable box (I want volume -> onkyo and channel -> cable box). I followed the instructions, and it seems to work but as soon as they power off, it stops working (back to the vol/chan controlled by one source)




Try a learning remote. There is a Sony learning remote that should be good to operate all you HT stuff fairly cheap. I has 8 undefined buttons you can program for anything. Of course there are many other good learning remotes, but this one is not too expensive and should do the job quite nicely.


I know you can get this remote at Wal-Mart and Target, but here this is the only link I could find:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...mx&ATT=product 



=MATT=


----------



## akavlie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mach250* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anything colored goes positive and anything grey goes negative...always



OK, so the opposite of what I said?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akavlie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, so the opposite of what I said?




There is some disagreement here. Most sources I have seen says it doesn't matter which color is positive or negative, as long as it is consistent between the speaker and the receiver. I would go with what mach250 says, if only because it is easy to remember, and most speakers use red for positive and black for negative. I have seen speaker wire that was red and black, copper and silver, and copper and copper with a thin line of white. Talk about difficult! At least the cheap cable the comes with the system is color coded to each speaker - now that is easy!


In short, keep it consistent. In your case, I would go with copper for positive and silver for negative. Just be consistent!


----------



## wxkid23

My TV is in the corner of a 4 corner room. It's in the back left corner actually. I'll somehow figure out how im going to place them. Is there a real reason why not to put them in the upper corners?


Another question... im going to be hooking up more than 2 digital inputs-


360-

PS3-

cable box-


I notice the HTIB only has 2 digital inputs... what is the difference between using the component for say the 360 and using the digital (optical cable) and if there is a difference is there anything I can buy to allow more than 2 inputs?


Appreciate the help guys


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wxkid23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TV is in the corner of a 4 corner room. It's in the back left corner actually. I'll somehow figure out how im going to place them. Is there a real reason why not to put them in the upper corners?
> 
> 
> Another question... im going to be hooking up more than 2 digital inputs-
> 
> 
> 360-
> 
> PS3-
> 
> cable box-
> 
> 
> I notice the HTIB only has 2 digital inputs... what is the difference between using the component for say the 360 and using the digital (optical cable) and if there is a difference is there anything I can buy to allow more than 2 inputs?
> 
> 
> Appreciate the help guys




I assume you mean 2 digital VIDEO inputs (as the receiver has 4 digital AUDIO inputs). In that case, why even run the video to the receiver? I run my HDMI and component video and red/white audio directly to the display - only the digital audio is run to the receiver. There really is no need to connect the video to the receiver - it just adds an extra switching point which can't help the quality of the signal. If you must run multiple component video into the receiver, you can get a switch box at most electronics stores or online (Monoprice.com has them). Once again, I wouldn't necessarily go this route.


----------



## solafide55

I've got $400 to spend on a system. Is this Onkyo the best for that kind of money or should I go with something else? I'm setting up in a small living room, with a samsung 50" plasma. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## mrmiller1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wxkid23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TV is in the corner of a 4 corner room. It's in the back left corner actually. I'll somehow figure out how im going to place them. Is there a real reason why not to put them in the upper corners?
> 
> 
> Another question... im going to be hooking up more than 2 digital inputs-
> 
> 
> 360-
> 
> PS3-
> 
> cable box-
> 
> 
> I notice the HTIB only has 2 digital inputs... what is the difference between using the component for say the 360 and using the digital (optical cable) and if there is a difference is there anything I can buy to allow more than 2 inputs?
> 
> 
> Appreciate the help guys




If your TV is in the corner, and your seating area is far enough back, putting your surrounds in the corner is fine (see this diagram: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...chmentid=70737 ) Many people are facing forward in a retangular room, and want to put the surrounds in the back corners to "hide" them, but that doesn't provide the best sound- you want them to the left and right of you. You'll still need your rear surrounds behind your seating area, but they should mirror the positions of your front speakers.


The 790 has 4 digital inputs for audio- 3 optical and 1 D-coax. You want to use the digital to get the DTS and Dolby Digital sounds. If you need more inputs, monoprice has a 3 way optical switch you could try.


=MATT=


----------



## seth.trimble

I just bought this system and am pretty pumped about it. I have a question though.


Anyone know if these will work to mount the speakers to the wall:

http://cgiDOTebayDOTcom/New-5-Pack-B...QQcmdZViewItem 

*Replace the "DOT" with a single .*


Seems like a good deal if they'll work.


Thanks in advance.


-Seth


----------



## wxkid23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrmiller1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your TV is in the corner, and your seating area is far enough back, putting your surrounds in the corner is fine (see this diagram: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...chmentid=70737 ) Many people are facing forward in a retangular room, and want to put the surrounds in the back corners to "hide" them, but that doesn't provide the best sound- you want them to the left and right of you. You'll still need your rear surrounds behind your seating area, but they should mirror the positions of your front speakers.
> 
> 
> The 790 has 4 digital inputs for audio- 3 optical and 1 D-coax. You want to use the digital to get the DTS and Dolby Digital sounds. If you need more inputs, monoprice has a 3 way optical switch you could try.
> 
> 
> =MATT=



I appreciate the input. I was getting the 2 inputs from CC website.. I thought it showed 2 digital audio inputs... must have been video. Regardless... 4 is more than enough as the Wii doesn't even offer digital sound I don't think?


I don't know if I will wall mount of not.. may just buy a couple more speaker stands to put in the back. That diagram illustrates my setup perfectly though.


----------



## akavlie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wxkid23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know if I will wall mount of not.. may just buy a couple more speaker stands to put in the back. That diagram illustrates my setup perfectly though.



What sort of speaker stands are you using for the surround speakers?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solafide55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got $400 to spend on a system. Is this Onkyo the best for that kind of money or should I go with something else? I'm setting up in a small living room, with a samsung 50" plasma. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.




I don't think there is any arguement that this is one of the best HTIBs you can get for $400.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wxkid23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I appreciate the input. I was getting the 2 inputs from CC website.. I thought it showed 2 digital audio inputs... must have been video. Regardless... 4 is more than enough as the Wii doesn't even offer digital sound I don't think?




The CC website is incorrect. The receiver has 4 digital audio inputs (1 coaxial, 3 optical). More than enough. Unfortunately, the Wii doesn't offer digital sound (just analog red/white). You can plug the Wii into one of the analog inputs on the receiver (like "CD") so you don't use up one of the digital inputs (reserved for "DVD", "Video 1", "Video 2," and "Video 3"


----------



## akavlie

Finally got the surround speakers set up, on the Atlantic stands just as hpman did, and got everything wired with the 16-gauge stuff I got. Seems to work pretty well.


I think it would really help to get the front speakers lifted up 12 inches or so; I can hear a good deal more treble by sitting on the floor in front of the couch. Any ideas there?


----------



## liner

I am finally getting ready to hook up my HT-S90 this weekend. Based on what I have been hearing, I am considering using a pair of my bose or boston acoustics speakers, for my surround speakers, instead of the onkyo pair. Would this be much of an upgrade?


----------



## akavlie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am finally getting ready to hook up my HT-S90 this weekend. Based on what I have been hearing, I am considering using a pair of my bose or boston acoustics speakers, for my surround speakers, instead of the onkyo pair. Would this be much of an upgrade?



I won't be able to offer much input here, but I think you'll have to specify the model to get any real feedback on this.


----------



## liner

The Boston Acoustic speakers are bookshelf type speakers 8 ohms, model HD5.

I was using them in the basement as my front speakers.


----------



## akavlie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Boston Acoustic speakers are bookshelf type speakers 8 ohms, model HD5.
> 
> I was using them in the basement as my front speakers.



I would guess those Boston Acoustic speakers are a sizable upgrade from the surrounds, but you might want to wait for another opinion.


----------



## seth.trimble

A little Help?

............................................................ .......................................................

I just bought this system and am pretty pumped about it. I have a question though.


Anyone know if these will work to mount the speakers to the wall:

http://cgidotebaydotcom/New-5-Pack-B...QQcmdZViewItem 


Replace the "DOT" with a single .


Seems like a good deal if they'll work.


Thanks in advance.

............................................................ .......................................................


----------



## jman02

There is a lot of mention in this thread about how so many of you bought the 790 for less than 400.00 US. Well let me tell ya that here in Nova Scotia, I paid 899.00 for the 790 plus tax, and I drove 1.5 hours to pick it up. that price seemed to be the norm up here so I doubt I would have found it any cheaper anywhere else in Canada. So I guess this system is going to be with me for a while and not a year or two until something better comes along.










I do envy you yanks being able to buy things more cheaply. I thought about ordering from the US, but I would have been nailed at the border with brokerage fees, duty, taxes and god knows what else. it was not worth it.


Anyways, I do love this system and it works great with my 42" Panny. I never owned a decent speaker system/receiver before so this is definitely a step up for me. I just wish I could have got it for $400 like a lot of you.










Cheers,


Jamie


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akavlie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would guess those Boston Acoustic speakers are a sizable upgrade from the surrounds, but you might want to wait for another opinion.




Pretty much any dedicated bookshelf speaker is an upgrade to the stock surround speakers (I know my Pioneer bookshelf speakers ($10/each) are better).


Of course, you could just hook them up and see for yourself.


----------



## chaosboi916

i was thinking of buying the speaker mounts from monoprice rated @ a max of ten pounds. Would they be adequate? Or should i invest in the speaker brackets rated at 33 pounds?


----------



## Wormsbaby

I've decided to go with this system instead of the the 590. I have no place to put the extra 2 speakers in my dinky little apt living room. I also don't want to get into the issue of speaker mounts or buying speaker stands because I will be moving in the middle of next summer.


Any idea on how I should set this up?


The best I can think of is the center speaker above my tv, the left/right speakers about a foot on each side of my tv, and the two rear speakrs much wider out. Will this sound good?


I heave heard the left/right speakers should be raised, but I don't see how that's possible in my case without stands.


any ideas? thanks


also would you all go for the refurbished one on shoponyko for 330 or a new one at circuit city for 387?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've decided to go with this system instead of the the 590. I have no place to put the extra 2 speakers in my dinky little apt living room. I also don't want to get into the issue of speaker mounts or buying speaker stands because I will be moving in the middle of next summer.
> 
> 
> Any idea on how I should set this up?
> 
> 
> The best I can think of is the center speaker above my tv, the left/right speakers about a foot on each side of my tv, and the two rear speakrs much wider out. Will this sound good?
> 
> 
> I heave heard the left/right speakers should be raised, but I don't see how that's possible in my case without stands.
> 
> 
> any ideas? thanks
> 
> 
> also would you all go for the refurbished one on shoponyko for 330 or a new one at circuit city for 387?




Just a few thoughts:



1. Your speaker set-up should be fine. In general, the surrounds are to the left and right of the listening area. Those are more important than the rear surrounds which are directly behind you.


2. If you can't raise the front speakers for now - don't worry about it. You can do it after you move.


3. I have heard both good and bad about refurbished units from Shoponkyo. For just $67 more, I would go with a new one from CC which I could easily return if there was a problem with it.


----------



## afrogt

You get a extra year warranty with the new one from CC. Refurbs come with 1 year warranty only.


Then again, you can get the 790 from shoponkyo.com for about $295. They have 10% off until 12/27 and you get another $10 off for signing up for Club Onkyo.


The only bad part is you have to wait for it to ship. Can't take it home tonight.


----------



## Cruisinfanatic

anyone able to find the code so that their Time Warner remote will work with this Onkyo S790S


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> also would you all go for the refurbished one on shoponyko for 330 or a new one at circuit city for 387?



CC appears to have increased the price back to $409 without taxes










R


----------



## hackerandhiker

I am just about to ready to pull the trigger on this one. But before I do that I need your help on one question: currently I only have a tv set, directly connected to the comcast cable outlet via the antenna port. I don't have a cable box or anything. And my TV only have one audio output, R/L RCA audio.


Now if I got this HBIT, will I miss the surround sound when there are HD programs or DVD on TV broadcasting?


Thanks for any input.


----------



## BSCPLAYA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CC appears to have increased the price back to $409 without taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R



Yes, i don't know where to put the coupon code (YEA2M45AGJ)...can't find a rebate thing either...HELP!


----------



## EocThermos

Here's a review of the speakers. Also, hackerandhiker, I responded as best I could your Q at the end.


I just hooked up my HT-S790S (second S means silver) with the included dental floss. Setup was painless- I spent a fair amount of time positioning my speakers, measuring angles and all, which I would recommend to anyone looking at surround sound. I set all the speaker distances, the relative volume of speakers, etc., all of which was fairly easy. If you do not have easy access to the back of the receiver, installing the speaker wire would be quite difficult, especially if you upgrade beyond the dental floss. If your cabinet has a fairly closed back, then just hook up the wire to the receiver before running it out the back of your cabinet.


I connected my sony DVD player, stuck in a CD- the soundtrack from Bah Humduck!, and listened to the track O Tannenbaum- it is a big band arrangement of the song, featuring slow, melodic, softer parts, and fast, loud (relatively...), with lots of trumpets.


I turned the volume to 50- I believe it goes to 100, but 50 was plenty loud for me. The highs did seem slightly weak compared to what I'm accustomed to- integra 6.something and Paradigm Studio 20's (which cost $600 and $800 respectively...), but it wasn't that bad- it also may have been that particular song, as I didn't listen to many. Also, it was very slight- if I didn't have a reference or been listening for something like that I wouldn't have heard anything. By the end of the song, I was absolutely BLOWN AWAY. These speakers sounded AMAZING! Even though I'm used to listening to a nicer stereo only, at a price of about $1000 (for speakers + a straight amp comprable to what I'm using, no bells and whistles), these speakers still just shocked me with the quality. I definitely still prefer my paradigm's- but my goodness, for under half the price, getting a 7.1 system with amp instead of a 2.0 system with amp, these do sound amazing.


I then put in a movie, and was also very impressed by the surround sound. The one thing I felt was the weak point of this system was the sub. I need to listen a fair amount more, because the movie may not have used the sub much, but I feel it will probably be the first component I upgrade. Also, the sub I originally heard the movie with cost $700 for the sub alone (Paradigm PW800 or 1000 i think). At twice the price of this complete system it should sound a lot better!


My comments about the treble and sub were being fairly picky for this system. I cannot stress enough how good this system sounds for the price. This is nearly the kind of performance I was hoping to get out of a $1000 components system when I decided to save the money. If you've got the money, I'm sure the components setup would give you better performance. However, if this system is the budget you are looking at, you should have *no reason* (as far as performance goes) not to buy it.


The other cons would be if there are any general issues- I've heard a couple of people complain about overheating, but I figure these issues aren't too common, and if they do happen, thats what the warranty is for. I've had it running now for an hour or reasonably softly, and the top of the unit is warm- perhaps slightly more than I would have expected, although I don't have much reference- but nothing that concerns me. Just put it in a well ventilated area and you should be fine- well ventilated as in leave the cabinet door open! It has 3 levels of brightness for the display on the front, so it won't distract from movies I imagine. I wouldn't put anything on top of it or run it when it is extremely hot in the house, but I'm not worried.


The other thing is the speaker size. If you are looking for small satellite speakers that no one will notice unless they are looking, then the fronts may be a bit large- but they certainly aren't so big as to stand out if you have a fairly big T.V.- and if you are getting a unit with this good of sound and this much power, you'll want a awfully big T.V.!


---------------------------------


Hackerandhiker- I'm not too certain on this, perhaps someone else can give more insight. I didn't even think that the old antenna cable can even carry HD signals. My best guess is that yes, you will miss the surround sound on TV broadcasts. Do you even subscribe to HDTV- with that kind of connection and no cable box, I don't think you even get the picture part.


R/L RCA audio cannot carry surround sound. If you do get HDTV, I would contact Comcast about possibly getting a set top box (they may even need to do some wiring in your house, I don't know) to allow you to take full advantage of the HDTV.


If you ever watch DVDs from disc, that is when you would really notice and take advantage of the surround sound.


----------



## hackerandhiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EocThermos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hackerandhiker- I'm not too certain on this, perhaps someone else can give more insight. I didn't even think that the old antenna cable can even carry HD signals. My best guess is that yes, you will miss the surround sound on TV broadcasts. Do you even subscribe to HDTV- with that kind of connection and no cable box, I don't think you even get the picture part.
> 
> 
> R/L RCA audio cannot carry surround sound. If you do get HDTV, I would contact Comcast about possibly getting a set top box (they may even need to do some wiring in your house, I don't know) to allow you to take full advantage of the HDTV.
> 
> 
> If you ever watch DVDs from disc, that is when you would really notice and take advantage of the surround sound.



Thank you EocThermos for answering my question. I currently subscribe to comcast's basic cable service which has about 80 chanels. Those are all the chanels my old tv set can pick up. But after I got my new TV and ran the auto scan, it picked up all these 80 chanels, plus about 20 digital chanels. Since I can get all those 20 digital chanels off the air with an indoor antenna, so I think comcast just offers them to any subscriber for free. Out of the 20, 4 or 5 are HD.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hackerandhiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you EocThermos for answering my question. I currently subscribe to comcast's basic cable service which has about 80 chanels. Those are all the chanels my old tv set can pick up. But after I got my new TV and ran the auto scan, it picked up all these 80 chanels, plus about 20 digital chanels. Since I can get all those 20 digital chanels off the air with an indoor antenna, so I think comcast just offers them to any subscriber for free. Out of the 20, 4 or 5 are HD.



It is possible to catch HD channels through the regular cable - if your TV has a built in ATSC tuner. Those channels may even have 5.1 sound. But I doubt that the TV can output anything better than 2.0 through the L/R RCA jacks. You would need a digital audio (coaxial or optical) to output 5.1 to the receiver. Even those TVs with a digital audio out don't always output 5.1 - you would have to check your display.


----------



## dadon9x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EocThermos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a review of the speakers. Also, hackerandhiker, I responded as best I could your Q at the end.
> 
> 
> I just hooked up my HT-S790S (second S means silver) with the included dental floss. Setup was painless- I spent a fair amount of time positioning my speakers, measuring angles and all, which I would recommend to anyone looking at surround sound. I set all the speaker distances, the relative volume of speakers, etc., all of which was fairly easy. If you do not have easy access to the back of the receiver, installing the speaker wire would be quite difficult, especially if you upgrade beyond the dental floss. If your cabinet has a fairly closed back, then just hook up the wire to the receiver before running it out the back of your cabinet.
> 
> 
> I connected my sony DVD player, stuck in a CD- the soundtrack from Bah Humduck!, and listened to the track O Tannenbaum- it is a big band arrangement of the song, featuring slow, melodic, softer parts, and fast, loud (relatively...), with lots of trumpets.
> 
> 
> I turned the volume to 50- I believe it goes to 100, but 50 was plenty loud for me. The highs did seem slightly weak compared to what I'm accustomed to- integra 6.something and Paradigm Studio 20's (which cost $600 and $800 respectively...), but it wasn't that bad- it also may have been that particular song, as I didn't listen to many. Also, it was very slight- if I didn't have a reference or been listening for something like that I wouldn't have heard anything. By the end of the song, I was absolutely BLOWN AWAY. These speakers sounded AMAZING! Even though I'm used to listening to a nicer stereo only, at a price of about $1000 (for speakers + a straight amp comprable to what I'm using, no bells and whistles), these speakers still just shocked me with the quality. I definitely still prefer my paradigm's- but my goodness, for under half the price, getting a 7.1 system with amp instead of a 2.0 system with amp, these do sound amazing.
> 
> 
> I then put in a movie, and was also very impressed by the surround sound. The one thing I felt was the weak point of this system was the sub. I need to listen a fair amount more, because the movie may not have used the sub much, but I feel it will probably be the first component I upgrade. Also, the sub I originally heard the movie with cost $700 for the sub alone (Paradigm PW800 or 1000 i think). At twice the price of this complete system it should sound a lot better!
> 
> 
> My comments about the treble and sub were being fairly picky for this system. I cannot stress enough how good this system sounds for the price. This is nearly the kind of performance I was hoping to get out of a $1000 components system when I decided to save the money. If you've got the money, I'm sure the components setup would give you better performance. However, if this system is the budget you are looking at, you should have *no reason* (as far as performance goes) not to buy it.
> 
> 
> The other cons would be if there are any general issues- I've heard a couple of people complain about overheating, but I figure these issues aren't too common, and if they do happen, thats what the warranty is for. I've had it running now for an hour or reasonably softly, and the top of the unit is warm- perhaps slightly more than I would have expected, although I don't have much reference- but nothing that concerns me. Just put it in a well ventilated area and you should be fine- well ventilated as in leave the cabinet door open! It has 3 levels of brightness for the display on the front, so it won't distract from movies I imagine. I wouldn't put anything on top of it or run it when it is extremely hot in the house, but I'm not worried.
> 
> 
> The other thing is the speaker size. If you are looking for small satellite speakers that no one will notice unless they are looking, then the fronts may be a bit large- but they certainly aren't so big as to stand out if you have a fairly big T.V.- and if you are getting a unit with this good of sound and this much power, you'll want a awfully big T.V.!
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> 
> Hackerandhiker- I'm not too certain on this, perhaps someone else can give more insight. I didn't even think that the old antenna cable can even carry HD signals. My best guess is that yes, you will miss the surround sound on TV broadcasts. Do you even subscribe to HDTV- with that kind of connection and no cable box, I don't think you even get the picture part.
> 
> 
> R/L RCA audio cannot carry surround sound. If you do get HDTV, I would contact Comcast about possibly getting a set top box (they may even need to do some wiring in your house, I don't know) to allow you to take full advantage of the HDTV.
> 
> 
> If you ever watch DVDs from disc, that is when you would really notice and take advantage of the surround sound.




Well written. I've been using my 790S for two weeks now and love it. I was also very surprised by the sound quality of this system. It was my original plan to get the setup and then start replacing speakers and then the receiver down the road. At this point though, I'm happy with what I have. As I am in an apartment, going too much bigger would be overkill anyway. Music especially sounds much better than expected. For CD playback I use my HTPC with Optical Out to pass 2 channel 96k audio to one of the optical INs on the 790. I run the receiver in Direct mode on top of this and am very impressed with the warmth this $250 (Price I paid from accessories4less) setup provides. I also agree that the receiver runs much warmer than I would have expected, but I have not yet run into any severe thermal issues even after 12+ hours of continuous play at volume level 55. This is with the receiver on the bottom shelf of the Sammys (56" HLS) matching stand. Barely fits depth wise with the speaker wires, as stated above, so forget about using bannana plugs on anything less than a 22" deep shelf.


One of the major selling points for me was that there are 3 Optical Inputs on the BACK of the receiver (As opposed to many which have 2 Rear + 1 Front.) I needed 3 and couldn't find a receiver under $600 that had that amount. I also like the 'Direct' mode for audio playback as I'm a bit of a purist when it comes to my music







Obviously the speaker array was what did it for me though. Most HTIBs don't have Triple drive front stage with dual driver surrounds. Normally you're stuck with cheap plastic cabinets and dual small driver front stage and single driver surrounds. Also, many of the HITBs I came across did not have LFE out (Active sub) and instead utilized passive subs run off the amp. Not only does this make a subwoofer upgrade less than nominal, it's more heat in the receiver from pushing the extra channel.


Out of the box, I think I made the absolute best choice after 2 weeks of research and am not looking back. I paid $250 from accessories4less for a refurbished unit that I am still convinced is 100% brand new. My guess is that it was just a unit someone bought and returned without using, their loss. I would recommend it to anyone without hesitation. It's the perfect base for upgrading down the road as you can replace the speakers in stages and then finish off with a new receiver if desired. One thing I do wish it had is the auto distance / level feature some other receivers have. Not a big deal though, just took an extra 10 minutes measuring and I'll need to pick up a DB meter from Radio Shack. In addition, I'm not overly impressed by the systems imaging. I have the front left and right mounted vertically on 26" stands which puts the tweeter exactly at ear level when I'm seated. Still need to tweak front stage placement a bit but even still I'm not expecting much. Again though, for the pricepoint it still can't be beat.


----------



## hackerandhiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is possible to catch HD channels through the regular cable - if your TV has a built in ATSC tuner. Those channels may even have 5.1 sound. But I doubt that the TV can output anything better than 2.0 through the L/R RCA jacks. You would need a digital audio (coaxial or optical) to output 5.1 to the receiver. Even those TVs with a digital audio out don't always output 5.1 - you would have to check your display.



Thank you TigerShark. I already ordered mine from shoponkyo for a refurb. the price was just so temptating. I figured that I won't be stuck in the current setup for too long, you know, with more and more HD programs coming out, I probably will get a dish or HD package from comcast before long. So I can live with it for now.


Now another elementrary question: can I just use the regular rca cable as digital coaxial cable? I read on CNet that it is ok but never saw anybody here on this forum mentioned anything about it.


Thank you.


----------



## dadon9x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hackerandhiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now another elementrary question: can I just use the regular rca cable as digital coaxial cable? I read on CNet that it is ok but never saw anybody here on this forum mentioned anything about it.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



It'll work just fine


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hackerandhiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now another elementrary question: can I just use the regular rca cable as digital coaxial cable? I read on CNet that it is ok but never saw anybody here on this forum mentioned anything about it.
> 
> 
> Thank you.




I heard you can use a regular RCA cable with no difference. If you are interested in a dedicated cable, it costs over three times more (or just $4.43 more, depending on how you look at it):


Monoprice.com

1. High-quality Digital Coaxial Audio RCA CL2 Rated Cable - RG6/U 75ohm S/PDIF Subwoofer - 12ft - $6.38 + shipping


2. 2 RCA Plug/2 RCA Plug M/M Cable - 12ft - $1.95 + shipping



Since I was upgrading the speaker wire and ordering digitical optical cable anyway, I purchased the "High Quality one" from Monoprice - probably doesn't help, but it sure looks nicer (and a lot thicker) than a cheap red/white (which when you use only one side, leads to a funny looking "droop"). You only wire the system once, then enjoy, so I went with the upgraded cable.


----------



## Fragster

Did anyone ordered thru ShopOnkyo (refurb units) and received it? Did the remote, etc come with the unit and is the unit pretty much like brand-new?


Thanks

Raymond


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone ordered thru ShopOnkyo (refurb units) and received it? Did the remote, etc come with the unit and is the unit pretty much like brand-new?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Raymond




From what I have heard, refurb units from Shoponkyo come with everything except the batteries for the remote and the speaker wire (both worthless, although some people have even received this items). Some have reported receiving systems that are basically perfect. Others have noted scratches and a few have had serious problems that made them send the system back. Given the problems with some "new" units, this may not be the fault of the refurb (although the incident rate may be higher). Hopefully we hear from some people that actually received their refurb units and we can hear about their experiences. That refurb price (when they offer it) is tempting.


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From what I have heard, refurb units from Shoponkyo come with everything except the batteries for the remote and the speaker wire (both worthless, although some people have even received this items). Some have reported receiving systems that are basically perfect. Others have noted scratches and a few have had serious problems that made them send the system back. Given the problems with some "new" units, this may not be the fault of the refurb (although the incident rate may be higher). Hopefully we hear from some people that actually received their refurb units and we can hear about their experiences. That refurb price (when they offer it) is tempting.




I was wondering the same thing about the refurb units. My dilemma was the hassle of sending the unit back if it did not work properly, and hearing it from the missus









Well, today is the last day for the extra 10% off from shoponkyo. I guess I should have purchased one last week..


----------



## HomeAppraiser

Sounds like something close to what I am looking for. Our Sanyo DVD/VCR/HTiB died after only two years of use and I am shopping for an Onkyo or Sony 5.1 channel Home Theater receiver for UNDER $300. Does the Onkyo HT-S790 have a little sister that would fit the bill?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomeAppraiser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like something close to what I am looking for. Our Sanyo DVD/VCR/HTiB died after only two years of use and I am shopping for an Onkyo or Sony 5.1 channel Home Theater receiver for UNDER $300. Does the Onkyo HT-S790 have a little sister that would fit the bill?




The next lower model is the Onkyo HT-S590S (2nd "S" is for silver). Whereas the HT-S790 is currently $410 at Circuit City, the HT-S590S is $270. Similar to the S790, the S590 has a good receiver, paired with slightly smaller speakers (though still bigger than a satellite system) than the S790. There have been reports of problems with the 590 and upgraded speaker wire - check some of the threads here at AVS for more details.


----------



## jenningsk

Hi all, I just purchased this system but I have no yet set it up (it just came today)


so I just plan on using my ps2 as my dvd player because I don't feel like buying an upconverting dvd player + hdmi cable at this moment in time (120$+ purchase).


I also plan on having a cable box when I go back to school so I can have digital cable.


my question is, what cables am I going to need?

(btw tv is sylvania 26" lcd hdtv)


as far as I know:


-optical cable for receiver_to_ps2

-component video cable for receiver_to_tv



I think that will work, but I probably won't get optimum picture quality/sound quality from play my dvds on my ps2 will I? I guess I will have to live like this until I feel like spending some more money (poor sophmore college student).


if I should use a/some different cable(s) let me know,



Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## bookumdano

HT-S790B

Well after reading all the good things about the Onkyo I pulled the trigger. Order from ShopOnkyo. Since this was a refurb, I got the extended warranty. After 10% off, 10 onkyo points ($10), free shipping, $40 extended warranty, final shipped price of $335.10. Unit shipped from California and took 5 days to get to Maryland. I opened the box and found all cables, manual, remote ( minus batteries) a front left, front right, front right, surround left, surround right, surround right and rear left. Since I upgrade the wires to 14 guage it doesn't matter about the rears and surrounds, Identical speakers except for the color coding on wire connections. It does make a difference having to use a front right for the center though. Called Onkyo and rather than sending this unit back, I had them ship me another unit. When it arrives I'll return it with the swapped center speaker and hopefully get my refund. I guess whoever works at Onkyo packing the boxes can not read the tags on the speakers and can only go by size. I did set it up with what I have. It all looks brand new, no dents or scratches anywhere. Since we have our Christmas tree in the family room where we watch tv, I had to do a temporary setup. This is my first home theater and it sure makes a difference over the tv's speakers. I read somewhere about setting up speaker distance and levels being lost when going to standby, this unit retains all the settings I've entered, ( Maybe I read about a different unit ). After lining up the 4 remotes and switching between them, I ordered th harmony 880 remote. Set it up last night, it sure is nice having to use only 1 remote now. Thanks to everyone who posts to the forum, I've learned alot just reading the threads and hope to learn more.


----------



## Fragster

That's why I put my order thru ShopOnkyo and cancelled it as I hate dealing with on-line customer service.....I'd rather pay an extra $40 and take the unit back to the brick n mortor store if for returns/exchanges.


Anyway, this unit will for my new house (moving in Mar) so I'll wait for the S790 to go on sale again.


Raymond


----------



## caryraleigh

I am not able to get this working with Sony DVD/CD player, I am using the regular cable that came with Sony DVD/CD player to S790. Currently no TV is connected with S790.


I think I am doing as per the Manual but not able to get the music CD play, The Test on the receiver is working fine.


Can someone help what I might be doing wrong, Do I need speical cable(optical or co-axial) to make it work?


The Sony unit that I am using is

Sony DVP-NC85H/B DVD Video, CD Video, SVCD, CD Audio, CD-R/W, DVD+R/DL and DVD-R/W Player, Progressive Scan, 5 Disc Changer HDMI Up-Conversion (Black)


----------



## Snowcone

When you say you can't get it working, what part is not working? No sound coming out? HOw do you have the dvd player hooked up to the receiver?


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caryraleigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not able to get this working with Sony DVD/CD player, I am using the regular cable that came with Sony DVD/CD player to S790. Currently no TV is connected with S790.
> 
> 
> I think I am doing as per the Manual but not able to get the music CD play, The Test on the receiver is working fine.
> 
> 
> Can someone help what I might be doing wrong, Do I need speical cable(optical or co-axial) to make it work?
> 
> 
> The Sony unit that I am using is
> 
> Sony DVP-NC85H/B DVD Video, CD Video, SVCD, CD Audio, CD-R/W, DVD+R/DL and DVD-R/W Player, Progressive Scan, 5 Disc Changer HDMI Up-Conversion (Black)



I have that same dvd player and I have mine hooked up through a digital coax for the audio. It works fantastically. Also set the audio that is coming out to bit not pcm.


----------



## caryraleigh

I am not able to hear any sound. I am connecting the audio out(TOP side) from Sony DVD/CD to S790 to under the input in the DVD area(vertical way). I am writing this from work so not able to give exact info.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caryraleigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not able to hear any sound. I am connecting the audio out(TOP side) from Sony DVD/CD to S790 to under the input in the DVD area(vertical way). I am writing this from work so not able to give exact info.



You may have to assign the audio to the corresponding input on the recvr. I had to do it on my 990, so maybe you have to do it on the 790.


----------



## caryraleigh

How do I assign the audio to the corresponding input on the recvr?


Also what is the advantage of getting a optical or co-axial cable instead of the regular cable from the DVD player.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caryraleigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I assign the audio to the corresponding input on the recvr?
> 
> 
> Also what is the advantage of getting a optical or co-axial cable instead of the regular cable from the DVD player.



I don't have my manuel in front of me, so someone else will have to help you with that or look in your manuel when you get home. But as far as the digital audio goes, the optical and digital coax are you digital audio connections. That's what will send a dts, ex, and dolby digital signals to yor recvr. The red/white cables only send analog which you would only be able to use dolby pro logic II for surround options. I as most people prefer digital signals over analog for the superior audio signals and formats that are availible on most recvrs offered in this day and age. Hope this helps.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> How do I assign the audio to the corresponding input on the recvr?



Look on page 35 of the manual.


If you don't have one, you can download it here.
http://www.onkyousa.com/download/own...fm?cat=Systems


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You may have to assign the audio to the corresponding input on the recvr. I had to do it on my 990, so maybe you have to do it on the 790.



That's why I setup my DVD player through the coaxial output - no need to reassign inputs. Also, all my other devices (cable box, PS2, TV) only have optical out, while my DVD player has both. However, as stated in previous posts, it is relatively easy to reassign which input matches which setting (DVD, Video 1, etc.).


----------



## Dragon Knight

I've been planning to buy this system, and I recently decided to go with this new TV as well. http://reviews.cnet.com/Sony_KD_27FS...0124&tag=uolst 


It's not HD, I know, but it has just about everything I need at the moment for what I'm willing to spend.


Anyway, on to my question. I got this from the CNET review.

_There are three A/V inputs, each of which can accept composite, S-Video, or component-video connections; a fourth composite-only A/V input is located on the front panel. We don't expect to see HDMI switching on a system in this price range, but the dearth of component video conversion was something of a disappointment. *That means you'll have to run separate composite, S-video, and component video cables to your monitor in order to see the corresponding video sources using those respective connections.*_


The TV I'm most likely buying only has one set of component inputs, and two composite. Does this mean that I must use composite for my game consoles and DVD players, so that I have another set of inputs to connect to the HTIB? If I used component cables for games/DVDs, would I not be able to get this system working with them using composite inputs?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragon Knight* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been planning to buy this system, and I recently decided to go with this new TV as well. http://reviews.cnet.com/Sony_KD_27FS...0124&tag=uolst
> 
> 
> It's not HD, I know, but it has just about everything I need at the moment for what I'm willing to spend.
> 
> 
> Anyway, on to my question. I got this from the CNET review.
> 
> _There are three A/V inputs, each of which can accept composite, S-Video, or component-video connections; a fourth composite-only A/V input is located on the front panel. We don't expect to see HDMI switching on a system in this price range, but the dearth of component video conversion was something of a disappointment. *That means you'll have to run separate composite, S-video, and component video cables to your monitor in order to see the corresponding video sources using those respective connections.*_
> 
> 
> The TV I'm most likely buying only has one set of component inputs, and two composite. Does this mean that I must use composite for my game consoles and DVD players, so that I have another set of inputs to connect to the HTIB? If I used component cables for games/DVDs, would I not be able to get this system working with them using composite inputs?




No. Although the receiver in the HT-S790 does not upconvert to component ("the dearth of component video conversion" comment), you can plug in up to three component inputs into the receiver, than one component cable to the TV and use the receiver to switch between them. A composite or S-video connection to the receiver means one less component hook-up, so you may want to hook those directly to the TV and run an audio out from the TV to the receiver.


----------



## knucklas

got my refurb from shoponkyo on tuesday

have my xbox 360 (optical digital), settop cable box (composites for audio), sony dvd (component and digital coax) all hooked up to my olevia 42 lcd (LT42i)


am very happy with the receiver and speakers, came shipped with all the correct parts and accessories (sans batteries) bought some cheap speaker stands from wally world ($30/pair, 30"-47" adjustable)


this is my first surround sound system and am very happy


only problem i have had is with the center speaker with my xbox 360 only


i think it has something to do with the optical digital female on the xbox cable not holding the male in very well (seems way to loose)


----------



## stcraw4d

Wish I had found this before I bought it. I picked it up at CC the other day for 499+tax. Now, I see if I ordered it online, and picked it up at the store, I would've gotten $100 discount. Would they honor a price match if I printed out the shopping cart, and took my receipt to store?


Also, I plugged it in, and am noticing a hum on some of the TV shows. It doesn't happen on the DVD player. It could be something with my settings, as I haven't played with them all too much. It's only been plugged in about two hours, so it's all still very new to me.


And a final question - I have a PS2, and I hooked it up in the video 3 inputs on the front of the receiver. I'm getting audio just fine, but it's not showing any video. I tried running monitor out from the back of the receiver to the tv (Samsung 4253) and still nothing.


Any ideas on these?


----------



## mach250

Finally got the speakers shipped from my friends back home. Fedex and UPS wouldnt ship to my military APO address so I had to go with USPS but they wouldnt ship the box due to its size and weight (dont ship anything over 70 pounds). So they had to seperate everything into 3 different huge boxes.


In the end this system took $650 out of my bank account for everything together ($400 for the system, $50 for packaging and $200 for shipping)...but I know that its worth it since I'll have the nicest setup in the barracks over here in Japan.


----------



## EocThermos

stcraw4d- Circuit city will price match their online stores before you buy- they should do it after too, if its within 30 days. If not, say you'll just return the system, which you have every right to do (within 30 days), then buy another one (new) with the price match to the online deal. I'm sure they'll just give you the difference.


I've read that it will only display with the cable type you feed it. If you're sending it composite video, you need composite out to the display =/


I can't confirm, as I don't have a display myself yet to test it on.


No idea on the hum- I've only listened to music and a movie, and noticed nothing.


mach250- ouch on the shipping. Congratulations though! Thanks for serving the country!


/salute


----------



## pvd643

ok so I am almost positive that I am going to get this system. The only question now is that how am I going to fit the reciever (with enough ventilation room), a cable box, and a dvd player on a stand big enough to fit my samsung 50 inch plasma. I was looking around for the furniture thread/forum and couldnt find it. I figured it would be good to ask in here since the dimensions of the reciever (and possibly center channel speaker) are making this process difficult. Is there any hope of finding a stand for around $300 or so that will fit all the components plus the tv and maybe center speaker given the heat output issues of the reciever?


thanks in advance...


-colin


----------



## b22989




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dadon9x* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Out of the box, I think I made the absolute best choice after 2 weeks of research and am not looking back. I paid $250 from accessories4less for a refurbished unit that I am still convinced is 100% brand new.



$250?? Did I miss something? That seams very low compared to what others have been paying. I checked the site tonight and they have it listed for $330 plus $44 shipping...were they running a special?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EocThermos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> stcraw4d- I've read that it will only display with the cable type you feed it. If you're sending it composite video, you need composite out to the display =/
> 
> 
> I can't confirm, as I don't have a display myself yet to test it on.




That is correct. The receiver does not upconvert to component. So if the PS2 is composite video in, you need to run a composite video out of the receiver to the display.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvd643* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok so I am almost positive that I am going to get this system. The only question now is that how am I going to fit the reciever (with enough ventilation room), a cable box, and a dvd player on a stand big enough to fit my samsung 50 inch plasma. I was looking around for the furniture thread/forum and couldnt find it. I figured it would be good to ask in here since the dimensions of the reciever (and possibly center channel speaker) are making this process difficult. Is there any hope of finding a stand for around $300 or so that will fit all the components plus the tv and maybe center speaker given the heat output issues of the reciever?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance...
> 
> 
> -colin




There are many stands that can fit this system and a 50" plasma. Here is my modest setup with my 50" Panasonic plasma:












The stand is from Best Buy - a Bush VS05250-02. The center easily fits in front of the display, but the front speakers don't have enough room so they need to be on stands. There is about 4" of clearance above the receiver - I've never had problems with overheating - even with the doors closed.


----------



## Yoshi123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b22989* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $250?? Did I miss something? That seams very low compared to what others have been paying. I checked the site tonight and they have it listed for $330 plus $44 shipping...were they running a special?



Before 12/27 (I believe) at Shoponkyo the reburb units were $330 - 10% - $10 (for signing up on shoponkyo) and free shipping (also no tax if you are not in NJ). So that all came out to $295.


I got mine at that price and it also came with batteries and the speaker wires (even though the site said the refurb units do not come with either).


----------



## hackerandhiker

I just got my refurb uinit delivered. The subwoofer may be broken. There is a cylinder made of card board or something floating in the subwoofer. Darn it. Bad luck.


I sticked my hand into the hole at the lower part of the sub and pulled the cylinder towards the hole and it fits.


Now will this be an issue? Never had a subwoofer before so I have no clue how critical this defect is.


Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## hackerandhiker

I think the subwoofer is broken. It just produce a very disturbing pooping sound at the mid volume level.


Calling Onkyo now for an exchange. Will report back later.


----------



## pvd643




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The stand is from Best Buy - a Bush VS05250-02. The center easily fits in front of the display, but the front speakers don't have enough room so they need to be on stands. There is about 4" of clearance above the receiver - I've never had problems with overheating - even with the doors closed.



i like that a lot and $260 on their website is a great price but the only problem is that you have more height from the top of the stand because of the border on your specific tv (if you know what i mean). if i did that with my samsung i would be blocking part of the actual screen. and from looking at your picture there isnt enough room in the compartment in the middle of the stand below the tv to fit the center channel speaker. thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## gonecruzan

Ok, everyone on here has been a great help. I am about to purchase this system, hoever I have one question. Some ppl have mentioned that the speakers aren't the greatest however the Receiver is great. If I chose to upgrade the speakers and sub in the future, will the receiver do just as well?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonecruzan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, everyone on here has been a great help. I am about to purchase this system, hoever I have one question. Some ppl have mentioned that the speakers aren't the greatest however the Receiver is great. If I chose to upgrade the speakers and sub in the future, will the receiver do just as well?



Yes. The receiver is a great base for an upgraded system. That is what makes this HTIB so good - the receiver doesn't suck!


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hackerandhiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got my refurb uinit delivered. The subwoofer may be broken. There is a cylinder made of card board or something floating in the subwoofer. Darn it. Bad luck.
> 
> 
> I sticked my hand into the hole at the lower part of the sub and pulled the cylinder towards the hole and it fits.
> 
> 
> Now will this be an issue? Never had a subwoofer before so I have no clue how critical this defect is.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions will be appreciated.




It's broken. You were right to return it. That's the problem with refurbs from the internet - a higher probablity of a defective unit, and more hassle to exchange it than a new one from a Brick & Mortar.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvd643* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i like that a lot and $260 on their website is a great price but the only problem is that you have more height from the top of the stand because of the border on your specific tv (if you know what i mean). if i did that with my samsung i would be blocking part of the actual screen. and from looking at your picture there isnt enough room in the compartment in the middle of the stand below the tv to fit the center channel speaker. thanks for the suggestion though.




The center areas are strictly for small things - the center will definitely not fit. You will find that finding a stand that can fit a center channel inside the stand instead of on top of it is difficult and/or expensive. I for one prefer the channel higher (closer to the screen) anyway, so it works for me.


As a suggestion (and one I have thought about myself), how about raising the TV a bit higher so that the center speaker doesn't block the screen? I have been toying with the idea of building a solid wooden platform, maybe 4" high and the length and depth of the TV's stand, to put on top of the wooden TV console and under the TV to raise the viewing height. My particular stand is only 20" High, which is a bit low for me. If you are willing to spend the money, Magnolia (the high-end electronics section of Best Buy) carries Salamander stands, which cost $$$ but come in numerous styles to easily accomodiate large center speakers.


----------



## pvd643

out of curiousity, the price on accessories for less for this system is really good, and the model HTS894 with the dvd player and hdmi input ports is pretty good pricewise also. i was wondering if they sounded the same. there are less speakers since it is only 5.1 (which i can deal with), but the wattage claims to be the same it says the sub is powered in this model (i didnt read that with the HTS 790).


so are you just paying a little bit more for the dvd player and hdmi? getting everything at once would make things easier than buying the 790 and then getting a dvd player seperately.


----------



## pvd643

i am going to go to best buy to look at a bush stand (VS74962) stand in person and see if i can measure the distance between the shelves to see if either system would fit with the reciever and then the cable box/dvd stacked next to it on the bottom shelf, and the center speaker alone centered on the upper shelf right below the tv.


i would have posted the link directly for the stand but this site wont let me until i have made at least 5 posts it seems.


----------



## miq228

thanx for the info guys


its my first set










ordered on 22, got it on 23 (total $31x.xx i think.. not bad with overnight shipping)


cant believe its refub one.. everything looks perfect, and sound is great


i got it with all those thin wires for each speakers, and panasonic battery too..!


running my xbox360 and small 22 westingy LCD.. no cable TV :*(


poor college student.. yes, i just need internet and xbox for my fun time


trying to upgrade my wires to 14.. takes long time.. but will do before 2007


thanx..!


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvd643* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> out of curiousity, the price on accessories for less for this system is really good, and the model HTS894 with the dvd player and hdmi input ports is pretty good pricewise also. i was wondering if they sounded the same. there are less speakers since it is only 5.1 (which i can deal with), but the wattage claims to be the same it says the sub is powered in this model (i didnt read that with the HTS 790).
> 
> 
> so are you just paying a little bit more for the dvd player and hdmi? getting everything at once would make things easier than buying the 790 and then getting a dvd player seperately.




You should probably find more info about the HT-S894 by doing a search, but from what I can tell from the picture, the S894 includes a better receiver with more digital audio inputs (2/3 coaxial/optical versus 1/3 for the S790), along with 2 in / 1 out HDMI (versus non for the S790). For course, it is only 5.1 vs 7.1, and the speakers are a bit smaller (Dual 3 1/8" drivers vs. 5 1/4" drivers in the 790). MSRP is $300 more ($799 vs. $499). The included DVD player isn't important to me (Onkyo isn't known for their DVD players, and I would rather pay $100 - $150 to buy a quality one instead). Of course, if the price is right, and the 5.1 doesn't bother you, then the HT-S894 might be right for you.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pvd643* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i am going to go to best buy to look at a bush stand (VS74962) stand in person and see if i can measure the distance between the shelves to see if either system would fit with the reciever and then the cable box/dvd stacked next to it on the bottom shelf, and the center speaker alone centered on the upper shelf right below the tv.
> 
> 
> i would have posted the link directly for the stand but this site wont let me until i have made at least 5 posts it seems.




Here is the link to the VS74962 stand . As long as all your other components fit on the lower shelf, the center will easily fit on the upper one.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miq228* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanx for the info guys
> 
> 
> its my first set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordered on 22, got it on 23 (total $31x.xx i think.. not bad with overnight shipping)
> 
> 
> cant believe its refub one.. everything looks perfect, and sound is great
> 
> 
> i got it with all those thin wires for each speakers, and panasonic battery too..!
> 
> 
> running my xbox360 and small 22 westingy LCD.. no cable TV :*(
> 
> 
> poor college student.. yes, i just need internet and xbox for my fun time
> 
> 
> trying to upgrade my wires to 14.. takes long time.. but will do before 2007
> 
> 
> thanx..!




Congratulations! Sounds like a successful refurb story.


----------



## hackerandhiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's broken. You were right to return it. That's the problem with refurbs from the internet - a higher probablity of a defective unit, and more hassle to exchange it than a new one from a Brick & Mortar.



Thank you TigerShark.


Here is my experience:


I first called ShopOnkyo and a lady answered the phone. She said I can return the current unit and she will send another one once this arrives. But the padding foam in the package is already broken into pieces. I am not sure I can package the system back in. Then she said she can send me another system and charge me for that first, and refund me when I return the defect one, which sounds like a lot of hassle too. Because the package doesn't fit in my car, I asked if they can just send me a subwoofer and she denied. Eventually she gave me a service center address that is close to where I live and said I can bring the subwoofer there for repair. Then we hang up.


While thinking about what to do, I found that the surround rear left speaker is broken too.







Really BAD LUCK. By now I decide to exchange the entire system. So I called again.


This time a gentleman answered my call. I told him what happened and he said he will send me a return lable and a new unit the same time, without charging my credit card and refund hassle.







Hoping he means what he said.


That is my first refurb purchase and probably the last one too. Too bad, two broken pieces out of 9.


Thanks for all your suggestions.


HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## caryraleigh

Does the following Digital co-axial cable

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


work fine with S790 for the following DVD/CD player


Sony DVP-NC85H/B DVD Video, CD Video, SVCD, CD Audio, CD-R/W, DVD+R/DL and DVD-R/W Player, Progressive Scan, 5 Disc Changer HDMI Up-Conversion (Black)


Also I am shortly planning to buy a LCD HDTV (Probably Samsung/Philips or any good name brand), What kind of special cables will I need to buy so that it works with S790?


Thanks


----------



## pvd643




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As long as all your other components fit on the lower shelf, the center will easily fit on the upper one.




wow the sales guy in best buy looked like he could have cared less about helping me. is it really such a difficult task to go find someone with a tape measure so i can know the distance between the shelves on the stand?


i remember there being about 9 inches between the upper shelf and the piece of glass that the tv sits on. there is a lip in the frame that comes down though if you look at the picture so i would have to put the speaker in through the top onto the shelf when assembling, before attaching the top piece of glass for the tv to sit on. also they went on to their website and it had nothing of the sale going on. i think i am going to order online and then pick up in the store to save $30


so now all i need to know is which onkyo HTIB would be better, the s790 or the s894 (because of the dvd player and hdmi inputs). i would assume that they would both sound just as good due to the specs, but i figure it is a good idea to ask on here as well.


----------



## WhAtIsMoUsE

sorry, i know this must have been asked before a million times, but what differences do the 590 and 790 have other than 2 extra speakers?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caryraleigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the following Digital co-axial cable
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=
> 
> 
> work fine with S790 for the following DVD/CD player
> 
> 
> Sony DVP-NC85H/B DVD Video, CD Video, SVCD, CD Audio, CD-R/W, DVD+R/DL and DVD-R/W Player, Progressive Scan, 5 Disc Changer HDMI Up-Conversion (Black)
> 
> 
> Also I am shortly planning to buy a LCD HDTV (Probably Samsung/Philips or any good name brand), What kind of special cables will I need to buy so that it works with S790?
> 
> 
> Thanks



That's what I use (same setup S790 with a Sony NC85H). Word of advice though, make sure you get a long enough cable. The signal quality shouldn't degrade over distance (like analog), and you need enough cable if you have to pull one of your components out to mess with it. I always buy 3' more than I need, just in case.


As for the display, check the audio output jack. Almost every HDTV I have seen either has red/white RCA (yuck!) or optical digital (yes!) out. You may want to order both cables at the same time to save some $ on the shipping.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WhAtIsMoUsE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sorry, i know this must have been asked before a million times, but what differences do the 590 and 790 have other than 2 extra speakers?



The 590 ...
Is only 5.1

Has smaller speakers

Has a smaller subwoofer

Uses spring clips in the back for the speaker wire, instead of screw posts

Only comes in silver

Has had reported problems with upgraded speaker wire (do a search)

Has one less digital optical input (2 instead of 3)

Is up to $200 cheaper


There are lots more differences, but those are the main ones.


----------



## EvanderHolyfield

Hey all I can't get the remote control code for the HT-S790 system. Some of the listed codes in the Cox/Time Warner manual will work, but will not allow the system to turn on. So basically it can do everything (turn off sound system, turn volume up/down etc) but it cannot power on the system. I've searched just about everywhere for the correct code that is compatible with the Cox/Time Warner remote. The actual remote is: Atlas DVR/PVR 5-Device Universal Remote Control.


Thanks

Chris


----------



## birdy_08

I've had the S790 HTIB for about 8 months now, and I love it. Unfortunately though, my sub seems to have blown. When I'm watching movies at higher volumes, certain base sounds cause the sub cone to make a popping sound. It only happens about 5 or 6 times throughout a movie, certain frequencies I guess. I lost the reciept from Circuit City, so I guess getting it replaced via warrenty is out of the question.


Any recomendations for a replacement sub? I'm looking for something at around the $200 dollar range.


Thanks


----------



## Olecranon

I recently purchased this unit and I'm going to use it as a 5.1 setup (no place to put the two side surround speakers). What speaker terminals should I use for the rear surrounds? My first instinct is to connect them to the rear surround speaker connectors on the receiver, but the manual looks like it uses the side surrounds for 5.1.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Olecranon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased this unit and I'm going to use it as a 5.1 setup (no place to put the two side surround speakers). What speaker terminals should I use for the rear surrounds? My first instinct is to connect them to the rear surround speaker connectors on the receiver, but the manual looks like it uses the side surrounds for 5.1.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



That's correct, use the sides. Then turn the rears to off in the set-up menu.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *birdy_08* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had the S790 HTIB for about 8 months now, and I love it. Unfortunately though, my sub seems to have blown. When I'm watching movies at higher volumes, certain base sounds cause the sub cone to make a popping sound. It only happens about 5 or 6 times throughout a movie, certain frequencies I guess. I lost the reciept from Circuit City, so I guess getting it replaced via warrenty is out of the question.
> 
> 
> Any recomendations for a replacement sub? I'm looking for something at around the $200 dollar range.
> 
> 
> Thanks




If purchased new, you have a 2 year warranty. Why not contact Onkyo directly? Maybe they can help with a replacement. Or, perhaps Circuit City has a record of your purchase. Might as well try.


----------



## laserguns

can someone help me out.


I just purchased an s790 and won't be able to set it up for a few days so I was going to go ahead and purchase some upgraded interconnects for the system.


I need:

-three optical cables

-one coaxial

-some better speaker wire

-Banana plugs


I think i've selected the right optical and coaxial cables from monoprice, but i'm having trouble with the speaker wire and banana plugs...


----------



## DC9781

I bought the S790S about a month ago. Spent a considerable amount of time trying to find a piece of furniture that would hold my components and


****KEEP MY KIDS OUT FROM THE RECEIVER AND COMPONENTS*****


Ended up getting this one (Model #21127) from a local O'Sullivan dealer in Columbus, OH. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out. I've also included a photo of my setup.


----------



## joshtee

looks good, fits perfect! nice find!


What is the price for that unit?


----------



## DC9781

I got this for $199 out the door. Check Amazon and/or Target online by model number 21127. The is also an oak version of this model as well. If you live in a larger market then retailers that sell Bush usually carry O'Sullivan. I have found a few sites online that will ship for free with a total cost around $200 - $220 which still isn't bad. Assembly took about 2-3 hours but everything is a tight fit compared to other furniture I've had to assemble in the past. A good 2 person project.


----------



## Wormsbaby

I am going today to pick up this system (literally in the next hour) and was wondering what kind of speaker wire I should get. I want thin wire that can go along the edge of my baseboard all around the wall. Any help would be appreciated.


Also how would I connect my cable box to the receiver? Thanks


----------



## Leftey

Well if you want thin wire than the supplied wire will work just fine for you. You may want to give the supplied speaker wire a try, it should stuff real easy under the base boards. If you don't like it then just replace it with 16g.


----------



## Wormsbaby

Thanks for the quick response.


Also, do you know how I should connect the HD cable box to the receiver?


----------



## stcraw4d

I switched the audio inputs from RCA to digital coax (DVD player) and optical (DVR) and the hum went away completely. I have 7.1 set up, but my living room (apartment dweller) isn't that big, so I'm really only using five channels.


Now, my question.


I haven't really had a chance to play with the settings on the receiver for TV/Movies - I watched Lucky Number Slevin last night, and I could tell it was in surround, because I'd hear a few things coming out of the rear speakers. But, it was just a cell phone ring, a bus pass by, etc. It wasn't much at all. Maybe that's just the movie settings. But, what settings do you guys watch movies on? TV?


Do I have to change an output setting on my DVD player to hear DTS or Dolby in it's full quality?


----------



## stcraw4d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> 
> Also, do you know how I should connect the HD cable box to the receiver?



As far as what? Audio?


I went from optical audio out on the DVR to into the optical 1 port on the receiver. I took video straight from the component out on the DVR into the back of the TV. There's no sense in daisy chaining the video feed through the receiver, then to the tv, as it just causes a loss in quality.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> 
> Also, do you know how I should connect the HD cable box to the receiver?



Get an optical cable, I would say 6 ft. just depending on how far your hd box is from your recvr. But make sure there's some slack, just in case you need to move the box or recvr around.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stcraw4d* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I switched the audio inputs from RCA to digital coax (DVD player) and optical (DVR) and the hum went away completely. I have 7.1 set up, but my living room (apartment dweller) isn't that big, so I'm really only using five channels.
> 
> 
> Now, my question.
> 
> 
> I haven't really had a chance to play with the settings on the receiver for TV/Movies - I watched Lucky Number Slevin last night, and I could tell it was in surround, because I'd hear a few things coming out of the rear speakers. But, it was just a cell phone ring, a bus pass by, etc. It wasn't much at all. Maybe that's just the movie settings. But, what settings do you guys watch movies on? TV?
> 
> 
> Do I have to change an output setting on my DVD player to hear DTS or Dolby in it's full quality?



Yes set it to pcm.


----------



## stcraw4d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes set it to pcm.



What do DVD players usually default to?


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stcraw4d* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do DVD players usually default to?



I believe bit stream, I could be wrong. Do you still have your owners manual?


----------



## Wormsbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Get an optical cable, I would say 6 ft. just depending on how far your hd box is from your recvr. But make sure there's some slack, just in case you need to move the box or recvr around.



Thanks. Just to verify -- An optical toslink cable from monoprice.com for just 3 or 4 bucks will be fine right?


----------



## Wormsbaby

Wow I just went to circuit city to pick this up. I thought they had it for 410 plus I have 10% off and also another 25 off on top of that with the coupons I have.


turns out they've brought the price up to 500. Anyone know of a way to get this system for cheaper? Shoponkyo only has new ones at 500 as well.


----------



## joshtee

Crutchfield has it for $399 shipped. Might take a week or so to receive, though. I just ordered myself one from them the other day.



I think Vann's has the silver version for $379 w/ speaker stands shipped? Black was $409 w/out stands. Not sure, but I thought that is what I saw. I can't get their site to open up at the moment.


----------



## joshtee

DC- thanks for the info. I am going to look into it.


----------



## l33t_p3t3

I purchased a HT-S790 from Crutchfield this morning for $399.99. Free shipping & no tax.

Got a pair of 24" speaker stands as well, bringing total to $445.


It should arrive mid next week. I live in an apartment on the 2nd floor so I'm not looking forward to attempting to get the box upstairs!!


----------



## joshtee

.


----------



## joshtee

opps


----------



## zminor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow I just went to circuit city to pick this up. I thought they had it for 410 plus I have 10% off and also another 25 off on top of that with the coupons I have.
> 
> 
> turns out they've brought the price up to 500. Anyone know of a way to get this system for cheaper? Shoponkyo only has new ones at 500 as well.




Exact same thing happened to me Wormsbaby. I ended up buying the 590. However, if you live by a Frys Electronics, the 790 is on sale for 379 this weekend. I plan on taking back the 590 tomorrow and pricematching the 790.


I couldnt believe it when she told me it was 500. The price changed between the time I left my house and the time I arrived at circuit city. I was pissed.


----------



## laserguns

how many banana plugs do i need?


----------



## EvanderHolyfield




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvanderHolyfield* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all I can't get the remote control code for the HT-S790 system. Some of the listed codes in the Cox/Time Warner manual will work, but will not allow the system to turn on. So basically it can do everything (turn off sound system, turn volume up/down etc) but it cannot power on the system. I've searched just about everywhere for the correct code that is compatible with the Cox/Time Warner remote. The actual remote is: Atlas DVR/PVR 5-Device Universal Remote Control.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris




Anyone else run into this? Or am I the only one?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *l33t_p3t3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased a HT-S790 from Crutchfield this morning for $399.99. Free shipping & no tax.
> 
> Got a pair of 24" speaker stands as well, bringing total to $445.
> 
> 
> It should arrive mid next week. I live in an apartment on the 2nd floor so I'm not looking forward to attempting to get the box upstairs!!




The complete box is definitely a two man job. It is 100+ lbs and bulky. If you can, open it up and take out the individual components (receiver, speakers, subwoofer). Much easier to carry that way.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserguns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how many banana plugs do i need?



As I understand it, you need one per speaker. You don't need banana plugs unless you go with 12 gauge speaker wire or thicker.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> how many banana plugs do i need?



You need *TWO* per speaker. One for the negative terminal and one for positive. Bascially one red and one black.


If you've got Onkyo HTIB speakers, they don't accept banana plugs. But it sure does help to use bananas on the receiver end. Much more convenient.


----------



## gonecruzan

A friend of mine said he just purchased the s790 from circuit city yesterday afternoon. He said the price was over $500 so he asked if they would match crutchfields. The sale guy looked it up on the computer and matched crutchfields price but charged him tax on the $399.99. Not to bad considering he has it in hand now. However, he lives a couple hours away from me so I don't know if he is telling the truth. Has anyone else ever heard of CC matching crutchfield?


----------



## Cruisinfanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zminor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exact same thing happened to me Wormsbaby. I ended up buying the 590. However, if you live by a Frys Electronics, the 790 is on sale for 379 this weekend. I plan on taking back the 590 tomorrow and pricematching the 790.
> 
> 
> I couldnt believe it when she told me it was 500. The price changed between the time I left my house and the time I arrived at circuit city. I was pissed.



you should have bought online for store pickup.


----------



## schrabob

I have had the HT-S790 system for a few weeks and would like to find smaller & more visually appealing surround speakers.


Can anyone recommend a pair of small speakers for less than $75 that would provide similiar or improved performance?


Thanks.


----------



## gonecruzan

Has anyone upgraded the sub for this system? If so what did you go with and how does It sound?


----------



## stcraw4d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonecruzan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A friend of mine said he just purchased the s790 from circuit city yesterday afternoon. He said the price was over $500 so he asked if they would match crutchfields. The sale guy looked it up on the computer and matched crutchfields price but charged him tax on the $399.99. Not to bad considering he has it in hand now. However, he lives a couple hours away from me so I don't know if he is telling the truth. Has anyone else ever heard of CC matching crutchfield?



Yeah. CC is always pretty good about price matching anywhere. Just print out the shopping cart for the other place, and take it in.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonecruzan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone upgraded the sub for this system? If so what did you go with and how does It sound?



i upgraded to an SVS PB-10 ISD. the difference was astonishing...it made it seem like i never had a sub in the system before the upgrade. everything sounded more rich, bass had much more impact and was of significantly higher sound quality. i was able to experience LFE in some movie soundtracks that i never knew existed with the onkyo sub...the type of bass you can really only feel and not hear.


in short....best upgrade i made to the system, more impact than replacing the receiver or even the speakers, which made a world of difference in its own right.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schrabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had the HT-S790 system for a few weeks and would like to find smaller & more visually appealing surround speakers.
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a pair of small speakers for less than $75 that would provide similiar or improved performance?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



How would you define visually appealing?

http://www.velodyne.com/velodyne/pro...V&sid=581i981g


----------



## Wormsbaby

I went to circuit city yesterday and asked them if they c ould do a price match with crutchfields or frys but they said no to both because they said an actual store has to exist nearby that carries the product.


So basically if its an online deal that you want them to price match they have to have an actual store location nearby with the same deal.


Oh well.


----------



## Scane

A few questions...


This might be insignificant but does the 790 have the nice blue light around the volume control like the 894?


Is anyone who purchased the 790 having second thoughts about not going with the hdmi one? What sort of things are you doing to compensate for it not having that capability?


Will the Onkyo units work with a harmony 880 remote?


----------



## EocThermos

I'm quite annoyed that it won't convert video signals. I can't even send a composite signal over S-Video or vice versa, or send either over component, and of course there is no HDMI at all.


That annoys me some, but not enough to make me justify paying much more money. How I'm compensating (or planning to at least): Direct HDMI cable from DVD player to the projector, and run component and composite (video) to the PJ from the receiver. Its a bit more work, but not worth the added cost.


Monoprice is your friend. You can pick up a 35 foot HDMI cable for $40, and the other 2 cables are even less. Composite won't even be a problem unless you play older video game systems and are too lazy to upgrade the cables from the systems, or there is no upgrade available.


I seem to recall that I just hated the sound of the 894 when I heard it. There must have been something wrong in the hookup- the speakers had a loud, persistent hiss at louder (still relatively quiet) volumes. Not to say its a bad system- listen for yourself, I'm guessing something was wrong since it wasn't have as good sounding as the 790. Just don't go out and order one without either heraing it or reading a lot of positive reccommendations.


Oh, and no the volume control is not lit. That would be cool though










No clue about the Harmony 880.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scane* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will the Onkyo units work with a harmony 880 remote?




It works just fine with my entry-level Harmony 628 remote.


----------



## deucedown

Can anyone tell me what wire or cables I'll need to make this system sound its best. I just purchased this system because of all the good reviews and because of my budget.


I'm new too all of this so if you can be specific on what to buy I would appreciate it. I hope it won't be too difficult to set up.


I was also hoping to replace the back 2 speakers with in ceiling speakers. Will that have much effect on the system?


----------



## VegasDen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scane* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A few questions...
> 
> Will the Onkyo units work with a harmony 880 remote?



I have an 880...works like a charm with this system.


----------



## stcraw4d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scane* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will the Onkyo units work with a harmony 880 remote?




I have a 550 and a 628 and it works flawlessly with both of them.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deucedown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what wire or cables I'll need to make this system sound its best. I just purchased this system because of all the good reviews and because of my budget.
> 
> 
> I'm new too all of this so if you can be specific on what to buy I would appreciate it. I hope it won't be too difficult to set up.
> 
> 
> I was also hoping to replace the back 2 speakers with in ceiling speakers. Will that have much effect on the system?




Upgraded speaker wire is probably the best upgrade. Go with 14 gauge if possible - it is the thickest that will fit with a bit of effort. And of course, run digital audio cable (coaxial and optical) if possible between your sources and your receiver for the best possible connections.


----------



## HDgloryhog

I finallly finished with the set-up and I was literally blown away! Can't believe it sounds that good for under $400!


----------



## cosmotravis

GOOD JOB ON THE SETUP H.D. These systems rock and it's understandable why Consumer Reports ranked it number one. I'm appreciative that these forums exist and was thrilled about this specific thread. A comment then some questions.


I used to work in a warehouse/refurb factory. Usually the person doing the refurb work makes minimum wage and could care less about the quality of their work and/or product. I would NOT purchase a refurb even at half the retail price.


All the sound settings are awesome when watching movies. when watching regular tv which sound setting do you prefer?


Does the video have to be plugged into the Onkyo? Was thinking that it could be bipassed, but pulling that mess of wires out of the cabinet would be a hassle.


The surround sound seems noticeable when watching horror movies. What's a couple movies that have great sound effects?


----------



## EocThermos

Right now, I have both video plugged into the onkyo and bypassed. (Gamecube connectors aren't wide enough to permit me to bypass, and I'm using S-Video from my Oppo 970HD). Both seem to work fine. I'm using an old CRT right now, hence the S-Video- I will upgrade! Soon!


HD1000U arrives saturday... oh the anxiety


----------



## mach250

I have a problem with the sub, the plastic grate that they used for it keeps vibrating at higher levels and its very noticable. Any way to stop this without turning down volume/sub levels?



Finally got it shipped to me in Japan, sounds great. Paired it with a 32" lcd and hddvd player. Just finished watching The Hulk, very happy.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4..._0573Small.jpg


----------



## HDgloryhog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cosmotravis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> GOOD JOB ON THE SETUP H.D. These systems rock and it's understandable why Consumer Reports ranked it number one. I'm appreciative that these forums exist and was thrilled about this specific thread. A comment then some questions.
> 
> 
> I used to work in a warehouse/refurb factory. Usually the person doing the refurb work makes minimum wage and could care less about the quality of their work and/or product. I would NOT purchase a refurb even at half the retail price.
> 
> 
> All the sound settings are awesome when watching movies. when watching regular tv which sound setting do you prefer?
> 
> 
> Does the video have to be plugged into the Onkyo? Was thinking that it could be bipassed, but pulling that mess of wires out of the cabinet would be a hassle.
> 
> 
> The surround sound seems noticeable when watching horror movies. What's a couple movies that have great sound effects?



I saw the Amtyville Horror (remake) and that was pretty good. I also played Ghost Recon on the 360 and was great as well.


----------



## Scane

Hey mach250, what stand is that? That's like what I'm looking for... did you buy it over there? Got a link to one? Any light you can shed on it for me would be sweet!


----------



## The Batman

Hey guys,


Sorry for such an obvious noob question, but I'm at my wits end. I bought an optical audio cable from monoprice and am now trying to set up my HTS-790 with my Sony Bravia V2500. The Bravia comes with an optical out jack, so I should be all set. The problem is, when I plug the optical cable into the HTS790, I can't get the television's audio. Am I missing something?


I tried using analog cables plugged from the tv to the HTS790 through the input labeled "CD", then I tuned the receiver to input "CD", and the sound came in just fine (and beautiful, I might add). So how can I get the optical to work?


Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Batman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Sorry for such an obvious noob question, but I'm at my wits end. I bought an optical audio cable from monoprice and am now trying to set up my HTS-790 with my Sony Bravia V2500. The Bravia comes with an optical out jack, so I should be all set. The problem is, when I plug the optical cable into the HTS790, I can't get the television's audio. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> I tried using analog cables plugged from the tv to the HTS790 through the input labeled "CD", then I tuned the receiver to input "CD", and the sound came in just fine (and beautiful, I might add). So how can I get the optical to work?
> 
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!



Did you remember to pull the little plastic tips off the optical ends? If so, maybe take a look in the hole for the optical on the tv to make sure a red light is showing. Or even better plug the opyical cable into the tv and check the opposite end for the light.


----------



## The Batman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you remember to pull the little plastic tips off the optical ends?



lol. yes, I did. Although as a noob, that's a legitimate question and I appreciate your asking it without treating me like a child.


I figured out the error - I was trying to listen to XBox 360 output and thought it would come through the TV jack but as it turns out the 360 has its own audio optical output jack. I plugged it into the 360 instead and it worked like a charm.


Then, to see if regular digital cable would work, I hooked it through the cable box's optical outlet and watched Star Wars Episode III and it also worked like a charm. So the trick is to ignore the TV's optical audio output jack altogether.


And the answer to my problem is, I wasn't hearing any surround sound audio because I had the optical cable plugged into the wrong port. One goes directly into the XBox and one goes directly into the DVR.


Thanks for being patient with me!


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Batman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> lol. yes, I did. Although as a noob, that's a legitimate question and I appreciate your asking it without treating me like a child.
> 
> 
> I figured out the error - I was trying to listen to XBox 360 output and thought it would come through the TV jack but as it turns out the 360 has its own audio optical output jack. I plugged it into the 360 instead and it worked like a charm.
> 
> 
> Then, to see if regular digital cable would work, I hooked it through the cable box's optical outlet and watched Star Wars Episode III and it also worked like a charm. So the trick is to ignore the TV's optical audio output jack altogether.
> 
> 
> And the answer to my problem is, I wasn't hearing any surround sound audio because I had the optical cable plugged into the wrong port. One goes directly into the XBox and one goes directly into the DVR.
> 
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me!



Kool! I'm glad you figured it out. That's how I have my 360 and hdbox plugged to my 990, even though the optical coming out of the 360 is very loose, it still works as it should.


----------



## birdy_08

I have a HT-S790, and currently I have the video from my Tivo, HD-DVR, Xbox 360 and 360 HD-DVD all going directly to my TV. I have the audio going to the Onkyo Receiver. I set it up this way because I thought that I may get a better picture if I went strait to the TV instead of through the receiver. This is kind of a pain in the butt though, as I have to change the input on the TV and the receiver every time I want to switch between components.


My question is, does hooking the video feed directly from the component to the TV help the picture at all? Or will going through the receiver work just as well?


Thanks,


Jeff


Panasonic 56" HD-DLP

Onkyo HT-S790 HT

Xbox 360/HD DVD

DirecTV HD-R

Tivo DVR


----------



## Leftey

Birdy, have you looked into getting Harmony 880 remote? I have my system hooked up the same way, so I know what you're saying. I just got myself that remote to rectify my having to use multiple remotes to provide a macro function. I should be getting it in a few days. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *birdy_08* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a HT-S790, and currently I have the video from my Tivo, HD-DVR, Xbox 360 and 360 HD-DVD all going directly to my TV. I have the audio going to the Onkyo Receiver. I set it up this way because I thought that I may get a better picture if I went strait to the TV instead of through the receiver. This is kind of a pain in the butt though, as I have to change the input on the TV and the receiver every time I want to switch between components.
> 
> 
> My question is, does hooking the video feed directly from the component to the TV help the picture at all? Or will going through the receiver work just as well?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jeff
> 
> 
> Panasonic 56" HD-DLP
> 
> Onkyo HT-S790 HT
> 
> Xbox 360/HD DVD
> 
> DirecTV HD-R
> 
> Tivo DVR



Any analog signal (such as composite) will degrade as it goes through more devices. Assuming that the above components are hooked up through digital video (HDMI, HD Component cables), it shouldn't matter if they go through another device (of course, the Onkyo receiver can't accept HDMI). But I always try to make the most direct connections whenever possible.


As for remotes, the Onkyo's remote isn't the greatest. I use a Harmony 628 which I scored for just $45. Harmony remotes are great and the on-line setup of devices and macros makes setup and use so easy.


----------



## project240

Anybody know if this is available in Canada anywhere? If not, where is the cheapest place to currently buy? Thanks very much!!


----------



## Scane

ncix has some onkyo stuff... not sure if they have this model or not (type ncix into google and it'll come up)


That's where I get all my computer stuff from and they're awesome to deal with. You could see if they could order it for you.


I'm from Canada as well and the only "Brick and Mortar" place I could find that sold this system was Circuit C*ty. I had to pay the 509+tax yesterday but luckily went with a police buddy and got waived through border with no duty or cdn tax. Wish I would have had a US address to send it to because the deals online are a lot better... free shipping and no tax.... but alas that deal is not good going to canada and the guys at the border will get you for sure that way!


----------



## Captain Murphy

Finally got my receiver back from repairs, everything sounds amazing. I currently don't have the woofer hooked up because I need a longer cable, is this the correct cable?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


I know it says sub woofer everywhere, but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## stcraw4d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any analog signal (such as composite) will degrade as it goes through more devices. Assuming that the above components are hooked up through digital video (HDMI, HD Component cables), it shouldn't matter if they go through another device (of course, the Onkyo receiver can't accept HDMI). But I always try to make the most direct connections whenever possible.
> 
> 
> As for remotes, the Onkyo's remote isn't the greatest. I use a Harmony 628 which I scored for just $45. Harmony remotes are great and the on-line setup of devices and macros makes setup and use so easy.



I had the video running through the receiver when I first set it up, and then I changed it to run directly to the TV, and it made a world of difference. I try to avoid daisy chaining whenever possible, because it does degrade.


A harmony remote will be your best friend with all the input changes, if you're willing to spend the money. Anywhere from 40-120 will set you up nicely. It'll work with all the components you listed.


----------



## Bucks

I was considering this system for my LR and it sounds like it would be perfect for a first time HTS. Once I finish off my basement I plan on doing much more than a basic HTIB, but for now this seems like the right choice.


My confusion comes from the inputs and outputs on this particular system. It seems the majority here think that the lack of HDMI is really its only major fault. This leads me to my first question...


If I have a 1080p TV, sat receiver, and upscaling dvd player all capable of HDMI (every component has HDMI inputs/outputs). What am I missing out on if I purchase this system? Is it just convenience of less wires or am I losing quality of audio/video because of the lack of HDMI on this unit? This is the most confusing part to me.


Second, if I use this system as a 5.1 instead of the 7.1 that it is designed to be, does sound quality falter at all? Is it easy enough to downscale this system to 5.1?


Last question... I notice quite a few people on this thread have swapped out their sub even though it works just fine. Some just aren't happy with its performance. Since I am new to HT, is this something I am going to notice also and want to replace? Is the sub that comes with this system really not all that good?


Since this is my first post here, (only found this forum about 2 months ago when I started poking around for HT)I wanted to say, this has to be the single greatest forum for info I have ever seen. And TIA for any help.


----------



## project240




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scane* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ncix has some onkyo stuff... not sure if they have this model or not (type ncix into google and it'll come up)
> 
> 
> That's where I get all my computer stuff from and they're awesome to deal with. You could see if they could order it for you.
> 
> 
> I'm from Canada as well and the only "Brick and Mortar" place I could find that sold this system was Circuit C*ty. I had to pay the 509+tax yesterday but luckily went with a police buddy and got waived through border with not duty or cdn tax. Wish I would have had a US address to send it to because the deals online are a lot better... free shipping and no tax.... but alas that deal is not good going to canada and the guys at the border will get you for sure that way!



Well, I just check out ncix $999 plus s/h for the system. I think I will probably end up buying from crutchfield as right now they have it for $499 with free s/h. I guess I'll just have to deal with $100 in customs for this, still cheaper than paying $1000 locally.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bucks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was considering this system for my LR and it sounds like it would be perfect for a first time HTS. Once I finish off my basement I plan on doing much more than a basic HTIB, but for now this seems like the right choice.
> 
> 
> My confusion comes from the inputs and outputs on this particular system. It seems the majority here think that the lack of HDMI is really its only major fault. This leads me to my first question...
> 
> 
> If I have a 1080p TV, sat receiver, and upscaling dvd player all capable of HDMI (every component has HDMI inputs/outputs). What am I missing out on if I purchase this system? Is it just convenience of less wires or am I losing quality of audio/video because of the lack of HDMI on this unit? This is the most confusing part to me.
> 
> 
> Second, if I use this system as a 5.1 instead of the 7.1 that it is designed to be, does sound quality falter at all? Is it easy enough to downscale this system to 5.1?
> 
> 
> Last question... I notice quite a few people on this thread have swapped out their sub even though it works just fine. Some just aren't happy with its performance. Since I am new to HT, is this something I am going to notice also and want to replace? Is the sub that comes with this system really not all that good?
> 
> 
> Since this is my first post here, (only found this forum about 2 months ago when I started poking around for HT)I wanted to say, this has to be the single greatest forum for info I have ever seen. And TIA for any help.




1. The lack of HDMI is really not that important. Run HDMI from each source to your display AND run digital audio (up to 3 optical and 1 coaxial) from each source to the receiver. Yeah, it's more wires, but there is no loss in quality.


2. The receiver easily runs in 5.1 mode. The only loss is the two rear surrounds, which most movies and music don't take advantage of anyway. As a bonus, you can use the unused speakers as a seperate A/B 2.0 setup (such as in a different room).


3. The sub is powered, rare for a HTIB around $400. It will meet most people's needs. You can swap out the sub, but expect to pay more for the better sound. The true value of this HTIB is the receiver - the speakers can all easily be upgraded, at additional cost of course.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captain Murphy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Finally got my receiver back from repairs, everything sounds amazing. I currently don't have the woofer hooked up because I need a longer cable, is this the correct cable?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=
> 
> 
> I know it says sub woofer everywhere, but just wanted to make sure.




That's the right cable - and at 50' that sure is long enough.


----------



## Bucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. The lack of HDMI is really not that important. Run HDMI from each source to your display AND run digital audio (up to 3 optical and 1 coaxial) from each source to the receiver. Yeah, it's more wires, but there is no loss in quality.
> 
> 
> 2. The receiver easily runs in 5.1 mode. The only loss is the two rear surrounds, which most movies and music don't take advantage of anyway. As a bonus, you can use the unused speakers as a seperate A/B 2.0 setup (such as in a different room).
> 
> 
> 3. The sub is powered, rare for a HTIB around $400. It will meet most people's needs. You can swap out the sub, but expect to pay more for the better sound. The true value of this HTIB is the receiver - the speakers can all easily be upgraded, at additional cost of course.



Thanks Tigershark, that is exactly what I was looking for that had me down. Now to go search for a good deal on it.


Much appreciated


----------



## Raptor68

I received this system for Christmas and love everything about it. I am having some difficulty hooking up the video, however. I have the receiver, a PS2, XBOX, and a 32" Toshiba television. The TV is 4 or 5 years old and only has one s-video port, and 3 different video-in RCA ports and 3 different RCA-out ports. I have the RCAs from the PS2 going into the receiver (video 1) and the RCAs going from the XBOX (not the 360) going into the receiver (video 2). I hear the audio from the PS2 when its switched to video 1 (can't see a picture) and I hear the audio from the XBOX when its switched to video 2 (again, can't see a picture.) I have an s-video cable going from the receiver to the TV, but is it true that the receiver wont convert RCA input to an s-video output? This may be my problem. I don't think the PS2 has an s-video output and the XBOX might, but I can't remember. How should I go about hooking this up? Should I run both the PS2 and XBOX directly into the TV, then run audio out from the TV to the receiver? Or do i keep the PS2 and XBOX connected to the receiver using RCAs, then run RCAs to the TV? Will I lose picture quality this way? Also, the RCAs the PS2 and the XBOX use are unique on one end, meaning they aren't the red, white, and yellow terminals that are on the opposite end. Would I have to pull apart the yellow (video) RCA and run it to the TV, and the red and white (audio) RCAs to the receiver?


----------



## Scane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received this system for Christmas and love everything about it. I am having some difficulty hooking up the video, however. I have the receiver, a PS2, XBOX, and a 32" Toshiba television. The TV is 4 or 5 years old and only has one s-video port, and 3 different video-in RCA ports and 3 different RCA-out ports. I have the RCAs from the PS2 going into the receiver (video 1) and the RCAs going from the XBOX (not the 360) going into the receiver (video 2). I hear the audio from the PS2 when its switched to video 1 (can't see a picture) and I hear the audio from the XBOX when its switched to video 2 (again, can't see a picture.) I have an s-video cable going from the receiver to the TV, but is it true that the receiver wont convert RCA input to an s-video output? This may be my problem. I don't think the PS2 has an s-video output and the XBOX might, but I can't remember. How should I go about hooking this up? Should I run both the PS2 and XBOX directly into the TV, then run audio out from the TV to the receiver? Or do i keep the PS2 and XBOX connected to the receiver using RCAs, then run RCAs to the TV? Will I lose picture quality this way? Also, the RCAs the PS2 and the XBOX use are unique on one end, meaning they aren't the red, white, and yellow terminals that are on the opposite end. Would I have to pull apart the yellow (video) RCA and run it to the TV, and the red and white (audio) RCAs to the receiver?



I like your last idea. Forget about running your video through this unit. Run your video to your tv and your audio to the s790. I think that will be a lot easier to figure out.


An easier way to switch between them all would be a "harmony" remote that you could create one button macros to switch between all your functionality, but this is not needed.


----------



## project240

Can anybody tell me what the differences are between the 790 and the 770? I haven't been able to find a 790 in Canada for less than $1000, but I found the 770 for $488.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## project240

Everything looks pretty similar except it it only a 6.1. Any other differences?


----------



## Benz63amg

hey guys i recently got this sytem(like 3 weeks ago) and i enabled the cinemafilter option and im using DOLBY D in HD channels with my time warner HD DVR and i use ALL CHAN STEREO for SD channels, is there a better option for SD channels? like to get better sound? btw, i didnt configure distance of speakers because i have no idea how, it said to press the TEST TONE in the manual and i did and there is sound coming from each speaker 1 by 10 but what do i need to do? like i said i enabled the cinemafilter which gives better sound right? what else should i do (like enable some feature that i dont know of or something ) to get better sound? i have it hooked via optical btw. the sound is very good with my xbox360(i put the reciever on DOLBY D)


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Can anybody tell me what the differences are between the 790 and the 770? I haven't been able to find a 790 in Canada for less than $1000, but I found the 770 for $488.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Basically, 7.1 vs 6.1, 3 component inputs vs 2, XM radio capability and an audio sync delay and in your case $512. Go for the 770 and save the money.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> im using DOLBY D in HD channels with my time warner HD DVR and i use ALL CHAN STEREO for SD channels, is there a better option for SD channels? like to get better sound?



Sure, try using Dolby PLII Movie or Music, or DTS Neo:6 Movie or Music. Just press the surround button on the remote and it should cycle thru all the options.


----------



## deucedown

I'm getting 7.1 system tomorrow. If I put ceiling speakers in instead of the two back onkyo speakers, will it mess anything up (synchronization). I'm new at this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## slogun

Is anyone using the Onkyo remote with their TV and/or Toshiba HD-A1 player?


----------



## Wormsbaby

I've been checking shoponkyo and other places on the internet for a deal on this system, but I've had no luck the past week or so. How often does onkyo post cheaper refurbished units? I'm getting really impatient now that I've made up my mind aobut wanting this system. No way I'm going to pay 500 though (onkyo, circuit city) or even 400 (crutchfield).


----------



## subxeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been checking shoponkyo and other places on the internet for a deal on this system, but I've had no luck the past week or so. How often does onkyo post cheaper refurbished units? I'm getting really impatient now that I've made up my mind aobut wanting this system. No way I'm going to pay 500 though (onkyo, circuit city) or even 400 (crutchfield).



its 409 through circuit city with free shipping too.


----------



## Fragster

$409 thru Vanns.Com too with free shipping and no tax....Im very close to ordering this as I got a X-Mas bonus of $400 from my boss but was planning to upgrade to a Oppo DVD player.


Ray


----------



## Benz63amg

thx for the reply but are there any options to enable like the cinemafilter option which i found out about 2 days ago which i believe enhances the sound quality? btw, i didnt configure distance of speakers because i have no idea how, it said to press the TEST TONE in the manual and i did and there is sound coming from each speaker 1 by 1 but what do i need to do?(they are all set to 0dB i believe)


----------



## Wormsbaby

Thanks I didnt' realize circuit city or vanns had it at 410. I absolutely hate circuit city. They had it for 410 for awhile and then when I went to use my coupon on the 30th they changed their price that SAME day and now my coupon has expired. So basically they changed the price for a total of 5 days which makes no sense at all.


Just for that I'm going with Vanns










Also does anyone know a good place to get an optical cable? Monoprice has the 6feet out of stock and I feel like the 3ft is too small and the 12ft is too big. Any other good places?


----------



## Wormsbaby

Also is 410 the best that we can hope for in terms of a NEW S790?


Also how often does Onkyo put up refurbs...haven't seen any recently.


----------



## EocThermos

Depends on if you want it now or want to save money. I got mine from Fry's for 350 + tax new, and there were people that got it for 330 + tax new from Circuit city. If they had those prices before, I'm willing to bet they'll have them again.


The question is, do you want the system now, or do you want to save $60 and wait who knows how long for it? I'm guessing you'll be able to get a price better than 410 within a month or two- not sure how much better though, and I won't make any promises. And who knows- it may not happen again until labor day, memorial day, or Christmas.


Refurbished I don't know about, again though, I'm guessing two weeks to a month wait on those.


----------



## miq228




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *l33t_p3t3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased a HT-S790 from Crutchfield this morning for $399.99. Free shipping & no tax.
> 
> Got a pair of 24" speaker stands as well, bringing total to $445.
> 
> 
> It should arrive mid next week. I live in an apartment on the 2nd floor so I'm not looking forward to attempting to get the box upstairs!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The complete box is definitely a two man job. It is 100+ lbs and bulky. If you can, open it up and take out the individual components (receiver, speakers, subwoofer). Much easier to carry that way.



yeah.. i do remember fedex guy crying

he knocked my door and asked me to help him

i live on 3rd floor









for the record.. my box was 102LBS

im sure he was gonna cry if i said NO


----------



## cosmotravis

Worms, you must be ill. Why wouldn't you pay 400 for the Onkyo? Have you heard it? If so, What would you pay?


----------



## Wormsbaby

IT's not that I don't think it's worth the 400, my only concern is that I went with an HTIB instead of separates so that I could save a good amount of money. I just can't justify paying more than 400 for it at the moment although I have actually heard it (in fact I heard it earlier today) and it sounds great.


----------



## Krieger119

Hey guys ... Fist time posting and a noob to Home Theater Systems. First of all, I'd like to say this forum is great and this thread is awesome. Ok, on to my concerns ...

1. I have installed the front speakers, center channel and sub. Today I'm going to run the wires for my surround sound and drilling in my speakers onto the wall. I plan on using the system in 5.1 (for now) only because I live in a rental and my girl thinks the surrounds are big and doesn't really want all 4 mounted around the LR. I was planning to mount the rear speakers in the upper rear corners but I read somewhere in this thread that the surround speakers (not the surround rear speakers) are the more important ones. Is that true?


2. My cable box is connected, audiowise, to the receiver with a digital audio wire to the receiver's coax input. When I installed the system, I put on the Sugar Bowl to see how regular TV would sound. I'd like to know what listening mode should I have regular TV on? I'm getting ready for my Super Bowl party and i want this system to sound as good as possible.


3. While watching the Sugar Bowl, some of the colors looked weird. I can't really explain it (probably because of my inexperience) but there were hints of like rainbow-like waves or ripples in parts of the picture. Don't know if you guys know what I mean but what I'm asking is if I have a problem with my video should I connect my cable box straight into my TV instead of routing it through my receiver?


4. Lastly, my cable box has 2 audio outputs (Digital and regular red and white). I don't want to have to use my receiver all the time just to watch the news or my baby's cartoons so what I'm wondering is if I connect a Digital Audio cable from the Cable's Digital Audio Out to the receiver's Coax In and RCA cables from the Cable's Audio Out to the TV's Audio In, would I have the option to watch TV with my TV's regular speakers just by turning them on in the menu and leaving the receiver off?


I greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## dgt2n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krieger119* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys ... Fist time posting and a noob to Home Theater Systems. First of all, I'd like to say this forum is great and this thread is awesome. Ok, on to my concerns ...
> 
> 1. I have installed the front speakers, center channel and sub. Today I'm going to run the wires for my surround sound and drilling in my speakers onto the wall. I plan on using the system in 5.1 (for now) only because I live in a rental and my girl thinks the surrounds are big and doesn't really want all 4 mounted around the LR. I was planning to mount the rear speakers in the upper rear corners but I read somewhere in this thread that the surround speakers (not the surround rear speakers) are the more important ones. Is that true?
> 
> 
> 2. My cable box is connected, audiowise, to the receiver with a digital audio wire to the receiver's coax input. When I installed the system, I put on the Sugar Bowl to see how regular TV would sound. I'd like to know what listening mode should I have regular TV on? I'm getting ready for my Super Bowl party and i want this system to sound as good as possible.
> 
> 
> 3. While watching the Sugar Bowl, some of the colors looked weird. I can't really explain it (probably because of my inexperience) but there were hints of like rainbow-like waves or ripples in parts of the picture. Don't know if you guys know what I mean but what I'm asking is if I have a problem with my video should I connect my cable box straight into my TV instead of routing it through my receiver?
> 
> 
> 4. Lastly, my cable box has 2 audio outputs (Digital and regular red and white). I don't want to have to use my receiver all the time just to watch the news or my baby's cartoons so what I'm wondering is if I connect a Digital Audio cable from the Cable's Digital Audio Out to the receiver's Coax In and RCA cables from the Cable's Audio Out to the TV's Audio In, would I have the option to watch TV with my TV's regular speakers just by turning them on in the menu and leaving the receiver off?
> 
> 
> I greatly appreciate the help.



1) Mounting the two surrounds in the back corners will be fine


2) Use whatever sounds best to you for SD channels


3) Yes


4) Yes


----------



## flags

What is the minimum distance the seating should be out from the back wall speakers so they don't overpower the other speakers?


----------



## YerDugliness

If you callibrate correctly, the rear surround speakers won't overpower the others. Best is to get a SLM (Sound Level Meter) and calibrate using that--use the "C" weighting, b/c it most closely approximates the frequency response of the human hearing anatomy.


I run my 780 in 7.1 and my rear surround speakers are probably less than 3 feet from my ears, toed in toward the center of the room. If I want a more "distant" sound from the rear surround channels, rather than placing them in direct radiating mode I'll just rotate them a bit (they are stand mounted, not wall mounted) and bounce the sound off the wall at the rear of the listening/viewing room. Be aware, though, if you do that you will impact the calibration, which when you are dealing with "near field" rather than distant, such as the front trio, can be significant. I like to bounce the sound off the rear wall when watching movies with a lot of action, such as explosions, as the sound of the debris falling in the background seems more realistic at a distance. For surround music, though, I like them pointed right at my ears in near field.


Doug


----------



## gonecruzan

6th avenue electronics has it for $399.06 including shipping.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonecruzan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 6th avenue electronics has it for $399.06 including shipping.



I bought mine from them about 5 months ago for a similar price.

They got it to my very quickly.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also is 410 the best that we can hope for in terms of a NEW S790?
> 
> 
> Also how often does Onkyo put up refurbs...haven't seen any recently.




The 790 dropped to the mid $300s before Christmas, but now seem to hover around $400 - $420.


It is hit or miss on the refurbs. Onkyo changes them out roughly weekly, although I have seen some last just a couple of days to a couple of weeks. They just had the 790 up there a few weeks ago (see previous posts), so it might be awhile before it comes back ... or not. That's the problem - you never know when they will be available again.


You just have to decide how long are you willing to wait to save a few $. Is it the system, or the deal that you want?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received this system for Christmas and love everything about it. I am having some difficulty hooking up the video, however. I have the receiver, a PS2, XBOX, and a 32" Toshiba television. The TV is 4 or 5 years old and only has one s-video port, and 3 different video-in RCA ports and 3 different RCA-out ports. I have the RCAs from the PS2 going into the receiver (video 1) and the RCAs going from the XBOX (not the 360) going into the receiver (video 2). I hear the audio from the PS2 when its switched to video 1 (can't see a picture) and I hear the audio from the XBOX when its switched to video 2 (again, can't see a picture.) I have an s-video cable going from the receiver to the TV, but is it true that the receiver wont convert RCA input to an s-video output? This may be my problem. I don't think the PS2 has an s-video output and the XBOX might, but I can't remember. How should I go about hooking this up? Should I run both the PS2 and XBOX directly into the TV, then run audio out from the TV to the receiver? Or do i keep the PS2 and XBOX connected to the receiver using RCAs, then run RCAs to the TV? Will I lose picture quality this way? Also, the RCAs the PS2 and the XBOX use are unique on one end, meaning they aren't the red, white, and yellow terminals that are on the opposite end. Would I have to pull apart the yellow (video) RCA and run it to the TV, and the red and white (audio) RCAs to the receiver?




Rather than runing your proprietary game console (PS2 & XBOX) cables, why not just get extensions for the red/white and yellow cables so you can run them seperately to the receiver and display respectively. You would need three of these for each RCA cable you want to extend.


Edit: Also, the PS2 has a digital optical audio out. Use that to connect to the receiver and the regular yellow/red/white to the display.


----------



## Wormsbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to decide how long are you willing to wait to save a few $. Is it the system, or the deal that you want?



Both if possible, but if I can't find a deal in the next 2 weeks with a new one or a refurbished one on onkyo then i'll just go with the price they're at now. thanks for your help


----------



## elmdor

Hello,


Just ordered the 790 from VANNS and looking to get upgraded wire. I think from reading the posts that 16AWG would be good but monoprice is out.. anybody know another good place to get it?


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmdor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Just ordered the 790 from VANNS and looking to get upgraded wire. I think from reading the posts that 16AWG would be good but monoprice is out.. anybody know another good place to get it?



When I needed more 16AWG after originally purchasing fom monoprice, I just went to home depot.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I needed more 16AWG after originally purchasing fom monoprice, I just went to home depot.



Interestingly, Monoprice is completely out of speaker wire right now. You can get 16AWG at any big box home improvement store. It usually costs more than from Monoprice, but you get it right away, and with no shipping charges. You might also look at 14AWG which is a tighter fit, but it fits and is thicker than 16AWG.


----------



## Krieger119

Yea, plugging in 16 gauge was so easy that I kind of regretted not getting 14 but oh well


----------



## deucedown

I'm getting 7.1 system tomorrow. If I put ceiling speakers in instead of the two back onkyo speakers, will it mess anything up (synchronization). Any kind of speakers you recommend? I'm new at this. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Benz63amg

guys what do i set the speaker distance to? i mean right now each speaker is on 0dB i believe, what do u guys have it set on? i have no idea what to set it on, i pressed the test tone button on the remote and it gave sounds from all the speakers and it was saying 0dB for all the speakers, how do i know what to set each speaker on? or whats the best preferable number to set every speaker on?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deucedown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting 7.1 system tomorrow. If I put ceiling speakers in instead of the two back onkyo speakers, will it mess anything up (synchronization). Any kind of speakers you recommend? I'm new at this. Any help would be appreciated




The rear speakers are not used that much, so you probably won't tell much of a difference with the in-ceiling speakers - therefore, you probably won't have to change anything. The receiver actually has a way to input speaker distances and size - check the owner's manual. Just make sure the in-ceiling speakers can handle the power the receiver can put out.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> guys what do i set the speaker distance to? i mean right now each speaker is on 0dB i believe, what do u guys have it set on? i have no idea what to set it on, i pressed the test tone button on the remote and it gave sounds from all the speakers and it was saying 0dB for all the speakers, how do i know what to set each speaker on? or whats the best preferable number to set every speaker on?




I believe speaker distance is an advanced setting, and only used if it is significantly close or far. If you have a "standard" set-up, you don't have to use it. Also, the test tone just plays a tone through all 8 speakers, to show that they work. The 0db setting is the default - all speakers output the volume of the receiver. Increasing or decreasing the db setting makes that speaker louder or softer, relative to the other speakers. If you can't "hear" some of the speakers (like the rears) under normal conditions, you can bump them up. Since these settings aren't saved (very annoying), I don't even bother with them. Although I sometimes bump up the center when watching movies (to better hear the dialog).


----------



## Benz63amg

wait which settings arent saved? the speaker volume ?? anyway i measured everything and fixed all the settings up and now its all good, all the speakers are in my ear level, thats good right?btw i checked the speaker congif place and it was configured that my front speaker setting size was set to: *SMALL* speakers and also the center was set to: *SMALL*, anyway i changed it to Large since im using the included speakers that came with the system(S790 of course) and well the front speakers including the center are large, the surrounds and back surrounds are obviously small so they are set to small(im using the ones that came with the system of course) i have 1 question, i saw the option double bass there, and its enabled, i believe thats a good thing yea? and CROSSOVER FREQUENCY, i wasnt too sure about that setting, it is set to 100 atm, is that the correct setting for the surround speakers that come included with the system or do i need to set it lower/higher? oh and 1 last thing, i saw the option OR-Equalizer, i read in the manual that it enhances the sound, so i shall leave it enabled yea? i also have cinema filter enabled.. thats good right?


----------



## nozerider

I was planning on buying the 5590s, but the much more powerful speakers and subs have me thinking I'll plunk down the extra few hundo for the 5790. People please post more pictures of them in your setups.


----------



## mach250

Didnt see this answered before...


Is there anything I can do with the plastic cage on the subwoofer rattling at high volumes? It's very noticable even at those high volumes and I need to find a way to stop it.


----------



## covener

Would the front speakers be obnoxious looking or dangerous on top of a 55" RP CRT?


The configuration of my living room doesn't really tolerate stands on both sides of the TV. I've considered the HT-S590 as I also am not planning to use 7.1, but it doesn't seem to be as well received. Should I consider the HT-S590 right up my alley because of these limitations and my ~300sqft room?


edit: This is exclusively for tv/movies (DVD, SA8300HD), not audio


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *covener* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would the front speakers be obnoxious looking or dangerous on top of a 55" RP CRT?
> 
> 
> The configuration of my living room doesn't really tolerate stands on both sides of the TV. I've considered the HT-S590 as I also am not planning to use 7.1, but it doesn't seem to be as well received. Should I consider the HT-S590 right up my alley because of these limitations and my ~300sqft room?



Not to stray from the thread, but have you looked at the logitech z-5500. It might be the right size for you. Here's a review, http://www.audioholics.com/productre...Speakers01.php I recommend this due to your size restraints. And just another alternative.


----------



## Benz63amg

guys what should i set crossover frequency to? im usin the speakers that were included with the S790 of course, its on 100 right now which is default, btw i heared that if u set the size to: LARGE for all speakers, the sound will be better and more full, is that true?


----------



## dfunk44

Is there an updated remote codes website out there on the web somewhere? I can't get my S790 to control my Panasonic DVD-S25.


----------



## l33t_p3t3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miq228* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeah.. i do remember fedex guy crying
> 
> he knocked my door and asked me to help him
> 
> i live on 3rd floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the record.. my box was 102LBS
> 
> im sure he was gonna cry if i said NO



I was quite surprised when my 790 was delivered.

The box weighed 100lbs, & I had to help the UPS guy carry it from his truck to the bottom of the stairs as expected, but he carried it up the flight of stairs on his own!!

I don't know how he managed it, as I could barely lift it through the door.


----------



## rctoyguy

I picked up my HT-S790 tonight from CC - they matched their on-line price of 399, and I had budgeted about 800-1000 for a sound system, so I'm cool with upgrading speakers fairly soon *IF* I think it needs them. It is currently still in the box since the theater is still being built.


I can answer one of the questions that I have seen here - I just read the entire thread to get "up to speed".


Somewhere in the thread, it was recommended to set the crossover freq to 120- the default is 100 - I would think you should just play with this setting and leave it where it sounds best to you. You might like it better at a different setting... Same goes for speaker distance setting. I'm 99% sure that the tone is used so that you adjust each speaker's level so that they all sound the same to you while you are in the prime viewing/listening position.


I had questions about running video through the RX - I had pretty much decided that I was not going to do that (I'm of the thought that audio sources go to audio devices, video sources go to video devices) - While I do see the advantage of letting the amp do the switching, I can't help but think it's better to keep as few devices as possible "in line". Even without a macro learning remote, what is the big deal of changing audio source and video source when you change what you are watching/listening to?


I do have a question about the difference in digital coax vs digital optical - which is the better connection method?


Thanks guys - BTW, I was all set to go pick up the HTS990THX until I found out it is not available in stores (CC) - so I came home to order it on line, only to find out that it is out of stock everywhere I could find... The 790 was my number 2 choice... After looking at the specs, (other than the speakers), I could only find very small differences - well, except for a couple of hundred $$$$.


----------



## nozerider

Question, do you think it would be OK for the center to sit on top of my CRT? Or would this make me need to degauss it?


----------



## Benz63amg

how would u put it on top of it?


----------



## rctoyguy

Center channel speakers are magnetically shielded so that they do not cause problems near TVs.


So - yes.


----------



## nozerider

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Benz63amg

can someone please answer my questions i posted above


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rctoyguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do have a question about the difference in digital coax vs digital optical - which is the better connection method?




I have read that they are identical in sound quality. Since the receiver has 3 optical inputs and 1 coaxial input, use whatever cables your sources use. Most of my sources ONLY have optical outputs. The one exception is my upconverting DVD player - it has both. Therefore, I used the coaxial input for that to free up an optical ones for my other devices.


Also, you supposedly can use any regular RCA cable (red/white) for the digital coaxial connection with no loss in quality. That might be one less cable to buy.


----------



## afrogt

Set all your speakers to small and then try different crossovers like 80hz, 100 and 120. Decide which one you like best and keep it there.


Try the cinema filter off and on. Once again decide what you like best.


----------



## flags

I have a 57" CRT Hitachi model 57F59. The top slopes back and I was wondering how others setup their center front speaker in this type of situation. Would it be better to go with the HT-S590 or HT-S680 rather than the large heavy center speaker of the 790?


Thanks


----------



## flags

Has the 790 had any problems after upgrading the wires?


----------



## flags

Would using banana plugs make the upgraded wire easier to install? Also, is 14 or 16 gauge better for short runs (25 feet) to the surround speakers?


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would using banana plugs make the upgraded wire easier to install? Also, is 14 or 16 gauge better for short runs (25 feet) to the surround speakers?



It made it alot easier to put ends into the back of the recvr. And that's the only end I used with banana plugs.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would using banana plugs make the upgraded wire easier to install? Also, is 14 or 16 gauge better for short runs (25 feet) to the surround speakers?



If you're receiver is in a hard to reach area or you will be disconnecting and reconnecting speaker wire then banana plugs would be a good investment, otherwise they make no difference in the connection quality and if you're just going to be hooking the wire up and leaving it alone it's just an extra unneeded expense.


for 25' runs 16ga is fine. If you're going over 50ft then 14ga and over 100ft, 12ga. I just use 14 and forget about it, the price difference isn't that much over 16ga and I know I don't have any runs over 100ft.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would using banana plugs make the upgraded wire easier to install? Also, is 14 or 16 gauge better for short runs (25 feet) to the surround speakers?



I've heard that banana plugs are illegal to install for sets in Europe. Don't know if it's true, or why, but might give one pause.


When wiring up my 790 with 16AWG I tinned the ends with solder to make things easier and guard against fraying.


----------



## Krieger119

Ok, I finally mounted my surround speakers in the upper corner. It sounds great, however, I was testing it out by watching the opening scene of "Saving Private Ryan" and I noticed that I'm missing a couple effects such as the explosion that kills the radio guy when they reach the beach. Could it be that I don't have it configured to 5.1 instead of 7.1? I don't have the rear speakers connected and I want to run 5.1. All I did was go into SP Config and put "None" for Rear Speakers. Is that all I have to do or is there something else I have to do to get this to play in 5.1? I don't want to miss out on any effects .. plz help ... thx.


----------



## Benz63amg

dont u just need to choose "DOLBY D" instead of DOLBY D EX? DOLBY D is 5.1, EX is 7.1, right? cuz when its set to DOLBY D theres no sound from back surround speakers so ya its 5.1, in EX there is sound from backs


----------



## Smartkid

Hey guys - another wire question from a noob.


I am upgrading my speaker wires. My rear wires will be running around 60ft while my surrounds will run 25ft. They aren't really that far apart: I need to wrap the wire around the edges of the walls for the rears.


Anyway, I'm looking for some inexpensive speaker wires. I will probably need 200ft. Unfortunately Monoprice is sold out. I found this on buy.com: http://www.buy.com/prod/Petra_T16_RT.../90110858.html 

which is at an attractive price of $6.50 for me after the $10 GCO discount. Would this wire be okay? I'm not sure about what specs to be looking for when purchasing wires. Ideally I would have liked white colored wires but they seem to be comparatively more expensive.


Thanks.


----------



## Krieger119




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dont u just need to choose "DOLBY D" instead of DOLBY D EX? DOLBY D is 5.1, EX is 7.1, right? cuz when its set to DOLBY D theres no sound from back surround speakers so ya its 5.1, in EX there is sound from backs



Ok ... thx ... I'll check the listening mode when I play the movie again, but first, gotta get some ZzZz before work ... thx for the help


----------



## amitkoh

I recently purchased 790 and as you all know it is a great system. It seems I get best surround effects when using "direct" mode. With all other modes including Dolby Digital I get extremely low surround sounds. This is true when watching DVD or any 5.1 cable tv movie. Is this normal? What can I be doing wrong ?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has the 790 had any problems after upgrading the wires?




I haven't heard of or experienced any with my 14AWG setup. I know the 590 had problems with upgraded wire, but there doesn't seem to be any reported for the 790.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you're receiver is in a hard to reach area or you will be disconnecting and reconnecting speaker wire then banana plugs would be a good investment, otherwise they make no difference in the connection quality and if you're just going to be hooking the wire up and leaving it alone it's just an extra unneeded expense.
> 
> 
> for 25' runs 16ga is fine. If you're going over 50ft then 14ga and over 100ft, 12ga. I just use 14 and forget about it, the price difference isn't that much over 16ga and I know I don't have any runs over 100ft.




I agree. Go with the 14AWG wire and forget about it. I have three runs (both rears and right surround) over 50 feet. No problems. And I didn't need banana plugs either - although it took a bit of effort to get the 14 AWG wire into the receiver cleanly (no problem with the end going into the speakers).


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smartkid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys - another wire question from a noob.
> 
> 
> I am upgrading my speaker wires. My rear wires will be running around 60ft while my surrounds will run 25ft. They aren't really that far apart: I need to wrap the wire around the edges of the walls for the rears.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking for some inexpensive speaker wires. I will probably need 200ft. Unfortunately Monoprice is sold out. I found this on buy.com: http://www.buy.com/prod/Petra_T16_RT.../90110858.html
> 
> which is at an attractive price of $6.50 for me after the $10 GCO discount. Would this wire be okay? I'm not sure about what specs to be looking for when purchasing wires. Ideally I would have liked white colored wires but they seem to be comparatively more expensive.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




The wire you linked to looks fine. Really, other than thickness, most speaker wire iis basically the same.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amitkoh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased 790 and as you all know it is a great system. It seems I get best surround effects when using "direct" mode. With all other modes including Dolby Digital I get extremely low surround sounds. This is true when watching DVD or any 5.1 cable tv movie. Is this normal? What can I be doing wrong ?




It probably is the source. Most movies just don't really use the surrounds, even a 5.1 DD or DTS movie. Maybe a car going by here, or a door opening there - that's it. And cable - they may not even transmit the whole 5.1 audio. Really, other than explosions and movies that REALLY make an effort to use surround, don't expect much out of those other speakers.


----------



## TheOtherOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a 57" CRT Hitachi model 57F59. The top slopes back and I was wondering how others setup their center front speaker in this type of situation. Would it be better to go with the HT-S590 or HT-S680 rather than the large heavy center speaker of the 790?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Omnimount sells a top shelf you can buy for $35 but I just went the cheap route. I took the dremel and some sandpaper to a couple pieces of scrap wood and then shot them with a quick coat of krylon. It looks good enough for my standards and I could make them a custom height so the speaker would be tilted down towards me.


----------



## rctoyguy

I don't see a thing wrong with that...


----------



## TheOtherOne

One question I have about the settings for speaker size. By default, it has the fronts as "Large" and the center as "Small". Is that the best option? It seems to me like both the fronts and the center are the exact same speaker with just a different model number. I've changed the setting from small to large but my ears can't tell any difference when listening so I guess it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## Benz63amg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheOtherOne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One question I have about the settings for speaker size. By default, it has the fronts as "Large" and the center as "Small". Is that the best option? It seems to me like both the fronts and the center are the exact same speaker with just a different model number. I've changed the setting from small to large but my ears can't tell any difference when listening so I guess it doesn't matter too much.



i cant tell either so aswell so i dont know whats the best but i read somewhere in a thread by searchin google here in AVS that setting all speakers to large is the best so thats wat iv done


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i cant tell either so aswell so i dont know whats the best but i read somewhere in a thread by searchin google here in AVS that setting all speakers to large is the best so thats wat iv done



no, this is NOT what you want to do for DD X.1 or DTS soundtracks. set all speakers to SMALL, subwoofer to "on" or "yes", and set the crossover to 80Hz. this is a good starting point, but to have the system perform its best, you should calibrate the speakers/sub with an SPL meter. at the very least balance the speaker levels by ear.


setting the speakers to LARGE redirects bass from the sub back to the mains...not what you want for getting the most impact out of movies.


----------



## mrmiller1972

I set the crossover at 120, since the small woofers in the fronts are not the best for the lower frequencies. Maybe if you had some upgraded speakers with 8 or 10 inch woofers you could get away with 80 or lower on the sub, but I feel 100 is the absolute minimum and 120 is even better with the packaged speakers. Then again, it's all how it sounds to you.


I had problems getting the speaker levels to save, but did figure out a way to do it. Using the Test Tone button where it auto-cycles through the channels seems to work. As it cycles to the channel you want to modify, hit the + and - keys to adjust it to the level you want. Then it seems to save it. If you just do the ch sel button to select each individual channel separately, it doesn't seem to want to save those values every time.


The easiest way to adjust your levels without a sound meter is to select the speaker closest to you (which theoretically should be the loudest) with the test tone. Then turn the main volume down as low as you can, and still barely be able to hear the hissing sound from where you are sitting. Then go through the other channels and adjust them with the + and - keys (not main volume, leave it the same) to where you can just barely hear them as well. That seems to work pretty well for a quick and easy calibration. I went ahead and added a few DB after that to the rears, just to power them up a bit when loud sounds are coming from the fronts, but that was just my preference.


=MATT=


----------



## flags

They have the best prices and good service. Free shipping and no taxes.

I have purchased many items from them over the years and never had a problem.

They have some nice Atlantic speaker stands for $37.00 a pair. I just ordered a shelf for the center speaker.


OmniMount Center Channel Speaker Shelf (CCH1B)

$29.10


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrmiller1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I set the crossover at 120, since the small woofers in the fronts are not the best for the lower frequencies. Maybe if you had some upgraded speakers with 8 or 10 inch woofers you could get away with 80 or lower on the sub, but I feel 100 is the absolute minimum and 120 is even better with the packaged speakers. Then again, it's all how it sounds to you.



at 120Hz, i would be concerned about localizing bass to the sub. the onkyo mains should roll off around 50-60Hz, and the general rule of thumb is to cross over one octave higher, which would be 80-90Hz. YMMV.


----------



## gonecruzan

Ok, I am a noob here and have been reading this forum for 3 weeks. now. I broke down and bought the 790 @ CC on Saturday. I couldn't wait to set it up and with the Jets & Giants on last night I just had to set it up before game time (I know, I should have left it in the box). I used the speaker wire (or spaghetti as some of you have called it) that came with the system. My question is, will I notice that much of a difference if I replace it with 16 or even 14 guage speaker wire? My longest length is to the rear speakers and is only about 30'. Thanks guys and this thread has been a great help. I can't wait to get home and actually play around with the settings.


----------



## oldveedubs

I bought the system yesterday and set it up to my liking today. HDTV sounds great and I'm still waiting on some cables (optical and hdmi) to set up dvd.


Only question I have so far is if anyone knows the right code to get the menu on a Samsung 3082 to work on the Onkyo remote. I've tried a good portion of the remote codes in the included booklet and some only changed the volume and channel...if I can get the onkyo remote to open the samsung tv menu...i would be rid of all my remotes. Let me know!


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonecruzan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My question is, will I notice that much of a difference if I replace it with 16 or even 14 guage speaker wire? My longest length is to the rear speakers and is only about 30'.



no. real improvement in sound quality won't be realized until you start swapping out the speakers or sub for better quality gear. changing speaker wire is a small investment, and can't hurt, but won't noticeably improve the sound of your system. the biggest favor you can do yourself at this point is to get the system calibrated correctly with a test dics/SPL meter.


----------



## EocThermos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> at 120Hz, i would be concerned about localizing bass to the sub. the onkyo mains should roll off around 50-60Hz, and the general rule of thumb is to cross over one octave higher, which would be 80-90Hz. YMMV.



Actually, that would put the crossover at 100-120, as an octave is doubling the frequency, isn't it? 80-90 may still be ideal- but I'm quite certain that isn't an octave.


As far as setting certain speakers to large- there is an option to double bass, which means that low frequencies will be output to both the sub and the fronts if I read the manual correctly. If you have this on, I don't think setting the speakers to large would change the sub output at all.


As far as what the idea crossover is, I have no idea


----------



## Benz63amg

wait guys so i dont really get it, yes i calabriated everything, i want to get the best sound from the system, what i should do is set all the speakers to small and put crossover frequency on 80? and btw i do have double bass enabled, should i disable it or leave it enabled? as long as it makes the sound better guys thats all i want, im not really sure what the double bass does so ya


----------



## montypythizzle

my component looks great from all sources to my tv through 780 looks great BTW


----------



## Krieger119




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wait guys so i dont really get it, yes i calabriated everything, i want to get the best sound from the system, what i should do is set all the speakers to small and put crossover frequency on 80? and btw i do have double bass enabled, should i disable it or leave it enabled? as long as it makes the sound better guys thats all i want, im not really sure what the double bass does so ya



Leave Double Bass enabled. I would leave the fronts to large which I believe is the default and the surrounds to small. Crossover I set it to 120 ... it seems fine so far ... you might just want to leave it at 100 ... listen for yourself and adjust it to you liking.


----------



## gonecruzan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no. the biggest favor you can do yourself at this point is to get the system calibrated correctly with a test dics/SPL meter.



And where would I get one of these?


----------



## Tulpa

Onkyo's manual is kind of vague, just saying "Set small speakers for small and large for large." Big help. I set mine for small all around, but I didn't hear a difference.


They do give a crossover chart, and given the size of the speakers, it would suggest using 120 even though the default is 100.


----------



## Scane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheOtherOne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Omnimount sells a top shelf you can buy for $35 but I just went the cheap route. I took the dremel and some sandpaper to a couple pieces of scrap wood and then shot them with a quick coat of krylon. It looks good enough for my standards and I could make them a custom height so the speaker would be tilted down towards me.




Awesome idea... but one question... how'd you get your fronts nicely set up on the sides of your tv like that???


----------



## Fragster

Any more pics of your S790 setup? Anybody with stands?


Ray


----------



## TheOtherOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scane* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Awesome idea... but one question... how'd you get your fronts nicely set up on the sides of your tv like that???


  

 


The base just shoves under the TV which is what holds it in place. I had to use 1/2" mdf because 3/4" wouldn't have fit under. It probably would have been better if I used 3/4" mdf everywhere but the base because I also had to add 1 piece of wood straight up the back for more support because it didn't seem quite sturdy enough after I got done building that design.

 




The main reason I built them like that without having a support going down the other side was because I have this TV in a bedroom and things are fairly tight so space is an issue. Their is a dresser on one side of the TV and the dresser drawers wouldn't be able to open all the way very easily if their was a speaker or conventional stand in the way. Those stands I built gets it all up and out of the way.


----------



## Tulpa

That's pretty spiffy.


I was looking to buy a couple of stands, but the affordable ones seem so flimsy. At least the ones at Fry's and Best Buy were, anyway.


I'm looking to just building some.


----------



## amitkoh

Is it possible to connect mp3 player (not iPod) to the HTS-790 ?


----------



## afrogt

Sure all you need is something like this. You can probably find it even cheaper if you look around. Check places like Radio Shack. Just plugs into the headphone port on your MP3 player.

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Audio-C.../dp/B00004Z5CP 


monoprice has it even cheaper.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...t=1#largeimage


----------



## SnakeXs

So, my mother sorta bamboozled and guilted me into donating what I have to her in the near future, so what's lookin' snazzy in the field these days?


I guess my budget is around 700-900 or so, but I can stretch a bit more if it really helps.


My main requirements are clarity/overall SQ, supporting all the snazzy next-gen DVDs/gaming crap/formats/decoders, and having a good, flexible reciever. A few HDMI ins wouldn't hurt, either.


I was considering this, but also wondered what my options are in this range as far as buying everything alone. Any help would be great, guys.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SnakeXs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, my mother sorta bamboozled and guilted me into donating what I have to her in the near future, so what's lookin' snazzy in the field these days?
> 
> 
> I guess my budget is around 700-900 or so, but I can stretch a bit more if it really helps.
> 
> 
> My main requirements are clarity/overall SQ, supporting all the snazzy next-gen DVDs/gaming crap/formats/decoders, and having a good, flexible reciever. A few HDMI ins wouldn't hurt, either.
> 
> 
> I was considering this, but also wondered what my options are in this range as far as buying everything alone. Any help would be great, guys.




For that kind of budget, most people would probably recommend that you build the system piece by piece. The 790 is great, but it (or any HTIB for that matter) cannot be expected to compete against a $700-$900 component system.


----------



## joshtee

Just to let everyone know:


CC has the 790 online for $399


----------



## flags

Why do Circuit City prices fluctuate so much? The 790 was $409.00 then went to $419.00 now it's back down to $399.00. Do you think it will go any lower?


Also, Amazon.com has the 680 for $299.99 free shipping and no tax.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 790 was $409.00 then went to $419.00 now it's back down to $399.00. Do you think it will go any lower?



Anyone who could predict if and when a price would fluctuate would make a killing in the stock market.









Of course the price will go lower, as it does eventually with all tech devices.

The question for you is, how long are you willing to wait?


----------



## jdzurisin

Ok guys. I have now read all 16 pages and am feeling a bit better about my fumbling last night. I consider myself to be pretty tech savvy, but man the video switching on this thing has me flustered. If you could give me some advice about the most efficient manner to hook in the following components I would be forever in your debt.


1. PS2 (optical sound, RCA video)


2. Xbox (Component)


3. Gamecube (RCA)


4. VCR (RCA)


5. Digital cable box (Digital coax sound out, coax in and out, rca out)



TV has one set of component ins and two RCAs.


Currently:


1. PS2: Optical sound to OP1, RCA video to TV i think (using DVD button and selecting OP1 digital source then switching my TV video.


2. XBox: Component into VID1 component terminals and then out via Component Out (seems to be working well...my one success story!)


3. Gamecube: Not yet connected due to lack of ability to find the video 3 inputs


4. VCR: Same


5. Digital Coax sound out to RX's Dig Coax IN. Coax from wall into cablebox, then coax to TV (old RX had coax in and out).



The problem that I am having is that I have some redundant connections at the moment (such as cable via coax to the TV and also into the RX etc and it is really starting to confuse me. I would love to use the video switching as my wife wants a "just push play" solution, but I can also put some of the video feeds directly to the TV again I suppose.


P.S. I don't currently utilize the monitor out video terminal. Could someone detail this for me


P.P.S. Video 3: Got the button...cant find the inputs on the back of the RX. Hmmm.


Thanks so much in advance,


~Jason


----------



## rctoyguy

I'll have to look through that a little deeper when I get a chance - but I can quickly tell you about video 3 ---- look on the front of the unit.


----------



## kvishal_lvl

I have bought a Onkyo HT-S790 from CC a month back,


I am planning to take it back to India, (we have 220v and 50Hz power supply there)


one of my friend bought the same system a year back and is running it with a step-down transformer which converts 220v to 110v but leaves the frequency at 50Hz, he says he is having no problem running it in India.


I also know that onkyo ships the same system with power supply specification of 220v 50Hz.


is there any way I can change the power supply from 110v 60Hz to 220v 50Hz

and do away with step down transformer?


any insight into this or any feedback will be greatly appreciated. I dont want to return it at all










thanks,


----------



## jdzurisin

RC,


Duh...thanks for the hint on Vid3. I look forward to your further comments on the rest of the post!


----------



## flags

For the rear 4 speakers:

Atlantic 77305018 Satellite Speaker Stands (Black) $37.53 a pair


For the center front speaker:

OmniMount Center Channel Speaker Shelf (CCH1B $29.10 each



For the giant front speakers:

SANUS SYSTEMS BF-24B Wood Speaker Stands $46.87 a pair


No tax and no shipping costs on all of the above


All are Sold by: Amazon.com


Even though the shipping is free you can count on receiving your order in 2 or 3 business days.


----------



## flags

Has anyone priced out each piece of the HT-S790 to see what the total cost would be if purchased separately? Just curious.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone priced out each piece of the HT-S790 to see what the total cost would be if purchased separately? Just curious.



brand new, the receiver alone retails for anywhere from $229 - $299. so in essence, you're getting 7 speakers and a powered subwoofer for $100 - $200. you can be sure onkyo isn't losing money on this one, so the old axiom "you get what you pay for" applies here.


----------



## Tulpa

The speaker set retails about $229-$300.

http://www.jr.com/JRProductPage.proc...d.ONK+SKSHT540 .


----------



## Fragster

For those still looking for a deal (not like the $340 CC had prior X-Mas), buy it now thru CC for $399 (currently) and buy a $40 off coupon from Ebay for $1.50, lowering the price instantly to $359 plus taxes. Taxes in CA and u can do a free shipping or pick up in-store.


I live in CA so I paid $387 out the door but to me, its still a great deal as I almost bought it from Vanns' for $410 shipped!


Happy camper here as this is gonna be my FIRST HTS and also thrilled about the price since my friend paid over $500 4 months ago for the same system

















Ray


----------



## cmkp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> buy a $40 off coupon from Ebay for $1.50, lowering the price instantly to $359 plus taxes.
> 
> 
> Ray



Do you have a link? For some reason I can't find any coupons like that. TIA!!!


----------



## Fragster

Do a search for "circuity city coupons" on Ebay and it will come up with a whole bunch. There's 10% off and $40 off $199 ones.


Ray


----------



## cmkp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do a search for "circuity city coupons" on Ebay and it will come up with a whole bunch. There's 10% off and $40 off $199 ones.
> 
> 
> Ray



Found it!! Thanks!!


----------



## oldveedubs

I got some cables in from monoprice which I thought would give me the highest quality audio and video. Here is my dilemma.


Onkyo HT-S790

Onkyo DV-SP404 HDMI-out DVD player

Samsung TX-S3082HW HDMI compatible TV


I have connected my HD cable box with an HDMI cable and optical digital audio cable to the 790. Since the 790 doesn't have HDMI in I had to bypass it. There is no issue here, sound works in multi-channel, video looks great.


Now when connecting my DVD player which does not have an optical audio out I connected the HDMI from the DVD player directly to the TV. The TV has an optical audio out which I have later found is disabled whenever component or HDMI is used. Therefore I can't use the audio out and have to try to use the coaxial available on the back of the DVD player. No big deal.


However, now when I try to connect a coaxial cable to the back of the DVD player and then into the 790 the sound is only being sent as 2.1. When the DVD player turns on I get 'DTS' message on the 790....but once the movie(s) starts it goes to the default 'PLII Movie'. I also get a PCM light on the 790.Here are the settings in the DVD player.


Digital Out - On

Dobly Out - Dolby Digital > PCM

DTS Out - On

96kHz PCM out - 96kHz > 48

Mpeg Out - Mpeg > PCM

HDMI Audio Out - Auto


I am getting sound through the coaxial cable, but no multi channel. It works multichannel if component is plugged in. Any ideas? Thanks for the insight!


----------



## determined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do a search for "circuity city coupons" on Ebay and it will come up with a whole bunch. There's 10% off and $40 off $199 ones.
> 
> 
> Ray



on some of the valid coupons it says that it cannot be used with some select Circuit City offers...as anyone used one of these coupons to purchase this system at the already lowered $399 price? thx


----------



## nozerider

I tried the $40 off the sale price of the 5590 yesterday, the manager said the discount wouldn't stack with the sale price on the net. I probably could've managed it, but didn't feel like pushing the issue.


----------



## determined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nozerider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried the $40 off the sale price of the 5590 yesterday, the manager said the discount wouldn't stack with the sale price on the net. I probably could've managed it, but didn't feel like pushing the issue.



so the online offer will not work with a coupon also?


----------



## cmkp

Just got back from CC. I purchased the 790 system along with the Onkyo DVD player online using the 10% off coupon (ebay) and had zero problems. Walked out of CC paying $457 total.


----------



## determined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmkp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got back from CC. I purchased the 790 system along with the Onkyo DVD player online using the 10% off coupon (ebay) and had zero problems. Walked out of CC paying $457 total.



so u got the 790 system online & also used the 10% coupon off of ebay? i ask because i do not want to purchase the coupon off of ebay if it will not work with the current online offer...thx


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *determined* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so u got the 790 system online & also used the 10% coupon off of ebay? i ask because i do not want to purchase the coupon off of ebay if it will not work with the current online offer...thx



See my post earlier today. I used the the $40 off from Ebay and even on-line, the code went thru making the total $359 but for some weird reason, my zip showed up "unable to obtain store infomation" error so I called the customer service and the salesman worked it thru (he did ask me where I gt the coupn from and I told him I received it in my e-mail from CC







).


I live in CA so had to pay taxes but even with that, I got the system for $387










Having dinner right now and will be heading out later to pick it up in my pick-up.


Ray


PS: Dont be surprised if the sale price goes back up soon and they stop taking the coupon


----------



## cmkp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *determined* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so u got the 790 system online & also used the 10% coupon off of ebay? i ask because i do not want to purchase the coupon off of ebay if it will not work with the current online offer...thx



That's what I'm saying. I was skeptical also since the system was already dicounted but sure enough it worked. Saved myself about $220 by going with the package (dvd player). Not sure what ebay auction you're looking at, but the seller with ebay ID "bigapple79" was the one I used.


----------



## Fragster

Ok...Im going to ask a real stupid question.


Since this system is for my new house (pre-wired with 16-gauge monster wires), can I use ONLY the 2 fronts plus the center+sub with the setup?


I have very limited space in my current living room (the reason why we are moving to a bigger place) and I can only fit the fronts next to my 57" RPHDTV.


Ray

PS: Moving to my new house in 2 months so can't wait for the full 7.1 setup







. Also ordered optical cables tonight for my DVD player


----------



## kyajin

I guess results may vary. I bought the coupon and went into circuit city tonight and bought the 790 for $379.xx







beats what ordering online like I was earlier today and I have it hooked up now!


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can I use ONLY the 2 fronts plus the center+sub with the setup?



You can.


----------



## Patrick707

Here's a question. Hopefully I haven't just missed the answer somewhere in this long thread.


The layout of my house is such that the kitchen is right next to the living room and you can see and hear the tv from the kitchen. If you're watching from the kitchen, though, you probably want the volume blasted a little more than the person in the living room wants. I'd like to take the 790 and set it up as a 5.1 in the living room and use the other two channels for sound in the kitchen so the volume doesn't have to be jacked for the kitchen person to hear well.


Is this not the A/B channel feature, or is it something different? Do I need to do anything special to put the rear speakers in the kitchen and have them output the whole sound instead of just certain effects?


----------



## Patrick707

One more on speaker set-up. My living room is near impossible to properly set up a real 7.1 system. I'll also only be able to set up the optimal audio conditions for one out of two couches in a 5.1 and we like to sit on both couches. Could I take the rear speakers and set them up like a second set of sides - effectively setting up two 5.1 systems, one for each couch?


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyajin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess results may vary. I bought the coupon and went into circuit city tonight and bought the 790 for $379.xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beats what ordering online like I was earlier today and I have it hooked up now!



The coupons were valid both on-line and in-store but in my case, the inventory wouldn't show up for my local store (online) and after working it out with the customer service, I found the store had only ONE unit left and probably the reason why it was not showing up!


But anyway, happy camper....BTW, I had to do a double-take when I saw the ridiculous prices CC was charging for optical cables! I came back home and orderd one thru MP for $7.00!


Ray


----------



## gonecruzan

Ok, here's a question for you, I purchased the 790 on Saturday for $409.99, Now I see you guys are talking about a coupon that would have saved me another $40 dollars. Should I return the system, get my money back and then buy it with the coupon? Or will they take the receipt and deduct the $10 plus the 10%?


----------



## mrmiller1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patrick707* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a question. Hopefully I haven't just missed the answer somewhere in this long thread.
> 
> 
> The layout of my house is such that the kitchen is right next to the living room and you can see and hear the tv from the kitchen. If you're watching from the kitchen, though, you probably want the volume blasted a little more than the person in the living room wants. I'd like to take the 790 and set it up as a 5.1 in the living room and use the other two channels for sound in the kitchen so the volume doesn't have to be jacked for the kitchen person to hear well.
> 
> 
> Is this not the A/B channel feature, or is it something different? Do I need to do anything special to put the rear speakers in the kitchen and have them output the whole sound instead of just certain effects?



You can actully hook up 9 speakers (10 with sub) to the system but the unit can only power 7 of them at a time. When you select the B set of speakers, the unit uses the wattage from the 2 rear surrounds to power the B speakers. This shuts of the rear surrounds making the A set a 5.1 sytem, but it DOES pass full range stereo audio to the B set of speakers.


=MATT=


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonecruzan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, here's a question for you, I purchased the 790 on Saturday for $409.99, Now I see you guys are talking about a coupon that would have saved me another $40 dollars. Should I return the system, get my money back and then buy it with the coupon? Or will they take the receipt and deduct the $10 plus the 10%?



you've got 30 day price protection, they should at least take off the 10% for the coupon.


----------



## jdzurisin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdzurisin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok guys. I have now read all 16 pages and am feeling a bit better about my fumbling last night. I consider myself to be pretty tech savvy, but man the video switching on this thing has me flustered. If you could give me some advice about the most efficient manner to hook in the following components I would be forever in your debt.
> 
> 
> 1. PS2 (optical sound, RCA video)
> 
> 
> 2. Xbox (Component)
> 
> 
> 3. Gamecube (RCA)
> 
> 
> 4. VCR (RCA)
> 
> 
> 5. Digital cable box (Digital coax sound out, coax in and out, rca out)



After returning to the issue last night I finally have the system working in a way that I think both myself (picky about sound/video quality) and my wife (likes ease of use) can be happy with:


1. PS2 (optical sound, bought a component video cable last night)


2. Xbox (Component video, found out that component pack I bought for it has optical out...bought optical cable last night)


3. Gamecube (RCA sound, RCA video1)


4. VCR (removed from system...might go "office space" on it)


5. Digital cable box (Digital coax to RX, coax to TV)


Decently happy with the system. Now I can turn my monitor to "Color Stream" and watch the 2 digital systems (Xbox, Ps2 component switching), video 1 to use gamecube, and "direct" to watch digicable. Still a bit of switching, but I suppose someone will tell me that I should just buy a Harmony remote. If anyone sees a better setup scheme in there somewhere please let me know.


~Jason


----------



## Patrick707




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrmiller1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can actully hook up 9 speakers (10 with sub) to the system but the unit can only power 7 of them at a time. When you select the B set of speakers, the unit uses the wattage from the 2 rear surrounds to power the B speakers. This shuts of the rear surrounds making the A set a 5.1 sytem, but it DOES pass full range stereo audio to the B set of speakers.
> 
> 
> =MATT=



So I can choose between using the A set (5.1) OR the B set (the 2 rears in the kitchen), but not both at the same time? I'd like to have all 7 running at the same time, but the rears will be in the kitchen and I want them to play the full sound of the show so the kitchen person can hear well.


----------



## afrogt

Yes, you can run all 7 at the same time. If you reread his response, *you can't run 7.1* and the B speakers at the same time. *But you can run 5.1* and B speakers at the same.


----------



## Patrick707




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, you can run all 7 at the same time. If you reread his response, *you can't run 7.1* and the B speakers at the same time. *But you can run 5.1* and B speakers at the same.



Thanks. You're right - I was just being a bit... slow... when I read it the first time.


----------



## laserguns

question

----------


if i am running a 5.1 with this htib, which speaker input should I run the surround speakers into?


is there any setting i should change on the receiver because i am not using it as a 7.1?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserguns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> question
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> if i am running a 5.1 with this htib, which speaker input should I run the surround speakers into?
> 
> 
> is there any setting i should change on the receiver because i am not using it as a 7.1?




If using it as a 5.1, just don't plug anything into the rear surround speaker inputs. The receiver will figure it out and output only 5.1.


----------



## kvishal_lvl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonecruzan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, here's a question for you, I purchased the 790 on Saturday for $409.99, Now I see you guys are talking about a coupon that would have saved me another $40 dollars. Should I return the system, get my money back and then buy it with the coupon? Or will they take the receipt and deduct the $10 plus the 10%?



I was in similar condition, they suggest return and re-purchase, they were not giving a price match on price protection.


----------



## mach250

Couldnt find this in the manual


What do these mean?


Setup:

>4.Audio Adjust

>>Panorama:On/Off

>>Dimension:0-6

>>Center Width:0-7

>>Center Image:0-5




I cant really tell a difference when I change the settings, but I havent used a constant sound to see if it changed either.





oh wait, I just found it on page 51. panorama, dimension and center width are for pro logic II sources and center image is for dts:neo6







also for people wondering, the small/large settings for the speakers is like this:


Choose the large setting for speakers 6 1/2 or larger (full band) and small for anything smaller so that it will use the crossover. PAGE 54


Page 55 says that crossover frequency only applies to speakers that you set as small.


----------



## csprick

Anyone care to list their favorite DVD movie(s) to "demo" surround sound?


What is your favored setting for movies?


I bought the HT-S790 from Crutchfield's on-line in November and am happy so far. It does seem like the surround effects are not quite as great as the old Kenwood 5.1 system I have and used in our previous home. Of course the rooms are completely different, so it's hard to compare them and tell what is actually happening.


----------



## Tulpa

When I got mine, I demo'ed Pitch Black and Mulholland Dr., as they both had DD and DTS soundtracks on one disc. Haven't had anything to push it beyond the basic 5.1 yet, though I do have extended versions of all three LOTR waiting.


----------



## ravencr

Has anyone compared the Onkyo HT-S894 to the 790? The reason I'm asking is I have the oppo 790HD DVD and the 790 HTIB, but I kind of wished I had got the next step up so I had an HDMI input/output, because it would make wiring to the projector easier by reducing it one cable and be higher quality with using the HDMI.


Chris


----------



## Tigershark

The refurb HT-S790 is available again at Shoponkyo.com for *$299* (+ shipping) w/ 1 year warranty. If you want it and don't mind the refurb, jump on it - these deals usually don't last.

HT-S790 deal 


Just want the receiver? The TX-SR504 is $169 (refurb): TX-SR504 deal 


Remember, new customers get a $10 credit when they sign up on the website which you can use immediately against your first purchase.



Edit: I forgot to login. You need to login to see the $299 price.


----------



## flags

Some good demos for surround sound




AIR FORCE ONE

ANTZ

ARMAGEDDON

THE FIFTH ELEMENT

LA CONFIDENTIAL

THE MUMMY

SAVING PRIVATE RYAN

THE MATRIX

THE MARK OF ZORRO

STARSHIP TROOPERS

A BUG'S LIFE

JURRASIC PARK

LORD OF THE RINGS


----------



## botkiller

I just went for this deal. My order came to $289 with the special Club Onkyo price, the $10 credit they give for signing up and free shipping/no tax. Amazing deal.


Also, any suggestions on some good (and cheap) speaker wire would be appreciated. Monoprice is sold out until February, so hopefully I can find something before then. I'd love some pre-cut stuff, but that'll definitely add to the cost.


----------



## ravencr

$289 or $389?


Chris


----------



## botkiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ravencr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $289 or $389?
> 
> 
> Chris



$289. When you sign in with a Club Onkyo account, the price drops even more.


----------



## csprick

Thanks for the recommendations on movies to demo SS. I'll add them to my NetFlix queue.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *botkiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $289. When you sign in with a Club Onkyo account, the price drops even more.




You are right - I forgot to login. I corrected my post above. $299 - $10 credit for signing up = $289.


----------



## Yoshi123

Wow that's a great price, even cheaper than the $295 it was going for at Shop Onkyo before the holidays. For the price it's really hard to beat this HTIB. I think I'm going to put the speakers and sub up on Ebay just to see how much I can get for them and get the SVS speakers and sub to go with the Onkyo Receiver.


----------



## DC9781

Gladiator is a great test DVD for surround sound. The first battle scene of the movie as well as many others. Pretty neat in the one battle where the buy swings the ball and chain around and around..


----------



## determined

Just purchased this unit from Circuit City for $399 plus a 10% coupon I got for 99 cents from ebay...great deal! I can't wait for it to come in...thx everyone for such a great thread and so much info


----------



## Fragster

Those ordering from CC Online........do a in-store pick-up (if availalbe) and rush to the store ASAP to get it......they are supposed to have it ready in 24 mins or u get a $24 giftcard!


They screwed up my order as I went after work to pick it up, they didn't have it at the pick-up counter and I had to wait for 30 mins before they bought it out. I bitched about it and received $25 giftcard from the manager .


Ray


----------



## Yoshi123

Unless you have something against refurbs I would cancel my Circuit City order and pick this up from Shop Onkyo for $289 (signup for the club and get $10 off). The shipping is free (I believe) and there is no sales tax unless you are in NJ .


I got a refurb and it is like new I cannot tell it's a refurb. Think you can pay $20 for an extended warranty also. This deal really is hard to beat.


----------



## mach250

I wonder why there are so many refurbs available. makes me worry about the new set I ordered a month ago.


----------



## jball8276

this is a pretty sweet system guys


----------



## Yoshi123

I have not read anything negative about this receiver as far as reliability goes. (besides that whole thing with people reporting buzzing after switching to thicker speaker cable, not sure what that was about). I have read it runs hot but have not really noticed it. As far as Onkyo goes in general I think they are pretty well regarded for their reliability. For $289 it's like you are getting the speakers practically for free (though that's what some say they are worth







) and to me was worth the risk of getting a refurb. If someone is on the fence about a refurb its nice Onkyo offers the extended warranty for fairly cheap.


----------



## Yoshi123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SonicLogic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, ShopOnkyo is also charging sales tax for Florida orders as well.



That stinks I'm in NYC and its always nice when you can save the nearly 10% on stuff like this and I'm really close to where Onkyo ships so it came the next day via UPS ground.


----------



## Dragon Knight

I think with this Circuit City deal, I _may_ finally be ready to pick this thing up.










I found the coupons people have been talking about just by doing a Google search on them, so anyone else looking to pick this up may want to do the same rather than buy them on eBay. Not that the dollar or two that people spent will kill them, but they seem readily available online.


EDIT: Now that I've seen the refurb price on shoponkyo, that is looking even more tempting. My only concern is the comment that "Refurbished products do not include batteries,cables or labels" on their web site. By cables, are they referring to speaker wire, or cables to connect the receiver to the TV? This will be my first HTIB system, so I'm not entirely sure what to expect. I just want to know what extra products I'll need to buy if I go for the refurb rather than the new set.


----------



## supark

Damn! just saw that the refurbs are going for $289 shipped - I just bought a new one from 6 ave electronics for $409 shipped - oh well...


Hey so wondering if it's all right to put my oppo dvd player on top of the receiver - it has legs on it so there should be clearance for air to get into the vents.


----------



## Tulpa

I'd leave the top of the receiver open and have the Oppo on its own shelf.


If it makes you feel any better, I bought mine for $409 + tax, although I did get it the same day through CC.


----------



## Yoshi123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragon Knight* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now that I've seen the refurb price on shoponkyo, that is looking even more tempting. My only concern is the comment that "Refurbished products do not include batteries,cables or labels" on their web site. By cables, are they referring to speaker wire, or cables to connect the receiver to the TV? This will be my first HTIB system, so I'm not entirely sure what to expect. I just want to know what extra products I'll need to buy if I go for the refurb rather than the new set.



My refurb came with batteries, cables and labels. Think its a toss up on whether you get the speaker wire or not, some have some have not. It's pretty thin wire though (i mean really thin, dental floss thin







24 gauge I believe). It's recommended by pretty much everyone to get some thicker wires from Monoprice anyways for fairly cheap


Edit:

When they say cables they mean the speaker wires that you connect the speakers to the receiver (7 wires maybe 15 ft a piece) and the rca cable that connects the sub to the receiver. The wires they include are bottom of the barrel cheapest of the cheap and should not be the thing holding you back from the refurbs, $5 at most and the RCA cable is maybe a buck (you probably have one laying around). Monoprice has very good cheap bulk wire (around $20-$25) do not fall into the expensive "Monster" cable trap. That being said I used the cheapo cables provided and its sounds fine to me







. Neither the new or refurb units come with a component or HDMI cable to hook up your TV or an optical cable for the surround sound connection from your cable box (all can be found cheap at Monoprice or elsewhere, once again you do not need to spend an arm and leg to get decent cables)


----------



## Tigershark

The $289 refurb is no doubt a good price. I got mine back before the holidays new for $360 - the extra $70 was worth it to me for a 2 year warranty (vs. 1 year), "new in box" feel, and easy of returning back to CC if there was a problem. Refurbs seem to be hit or miss - lots of success stories, a couple of bad ones. So play it safe with new, or roll the dice with refurb? Your choice. Remember, the refurbs go fast and the deal with end on Monday anyway, so don't take too long to make your choice.


----------



## Yoshi123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The $289 refurb is no doubt a good price. I got mine back before the holidays new for $360 - the extra $70 was worth it to me for a 3 year warranty (vs. 1 year), "new in box" feel, and easy of returning back to CC if there was a problem. Refurbs seem to be hit or miss - lots of success stories, a couple of bad ones. So play it safe with new, or roll the dice with refurb? Your choice. Remember, the refurbs go fast and the deal with end on Monday anyway, so don't take too long to make your choice.



Yes $360 (plus a bit of "excise" tax?) is a great deal for a new system (FYI new systems come with a 2 year warranty and Onkyo charges $20 extra on the refurbs to bump up the warranty to 2 years). Your profile says Hawaii so I would think getting anything shipped to you is a pain in the arse and probably the Shop Onkyo free ground shipping does not apply to you lucky bastards in paradise







. I usually always get refurbs if I can and have never had any problems. I figure the $150 saved is either going towards an SVS 7.1 system next Xmas or the Xbox 360 HD-DVD add-on.


Also (like Tigershark said) to all of you on the fence with this deal, Shop Onkyo refurb deals come and go fast so don't wait too long.


----------



## Jeff Swanson

Thanks to whoever brought up the 10% coupons on Ebay. I bought one for $2, ordered a 790 online for $359, and picked it up in store.


I'm happy with the system overall. I did realize last night that the PS3 will only output 7.1 over HDMI, so anyone looking at this system specifically for 7.1 may want to pick something different.


I'm going to keep it thought. I'll hook the 2 additional speakers up in another room and use them off the B speaker setup.


We watched Mr & Mrs Smith last night and it was awesome.


----------



## robmunz

I have 4 of these JBL'S. Would it make any sense to swap the sides and rear speakers and use the JBL's

Thanks


----------



## taskman

I recieved the system a 2 weeks ago and it has been an incredible experience. Solid deep sounds and I like the virtual surround for standard TV.


I do have an issue and I'm hoping you guys know the answer. The Onkyo S790 was only part of a major upgrade to my HT. I also added a Toshiba 62mx196 and a Toshiba HD-A2. These three devices join a Tivo, cable box, xbox 360, PS2, a switch, and a wireless AP all going through a Monster HTS 950 power strip.


When I started watching HD DVDs the Onkyo reciever would go into standby randomly. While my other devices were fine. I suspected my monster was not living up to the task so I move the switch and wireless AP off the monster. That fixed my problem while HD-DVD but my sound skips randomly while playing my Xbox 360. Is this due to my Monster and if so what reccomendations do you guys have?


Warren


----------



## Litlratt

Ordered the refurb this morning. Am looking forward to the experience with a SonyDVP-NC85H/B into a Samsung HL-S5087W.


----------



## Dragon Knight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yoshi123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My refurb came with batteries, cables and labels. Think its a toss up on whether you get the speaker wire or not, some have some have not. It's pretty thin wire though (i mean really thin, dental floss thin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 gauge I believe). It's recommended by pretty much everyone to get some thicker wires from Monoprice anyways for fairly cheap
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> When they say cables they mean the speaker wires that you connect the speakers to the receiver (7 wires maybe 15 ft a piece) and the rca cable that connects the sub to the receiver. The wires they include are bottom of the barrel cheapest of the cheap and should not be the thing holding you back from the refurbs, $5 at most and the RCA cable is maybe a buck (you probably have one laying around). Monoprice has very good cheap bulk wire (around $20-$25) do not fall into the expensive "Monster" cable trap. That being said I used the cheapo cables provided and its sounds fine to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Neither the new or refurb units come with a component or HDMI cable to hook up your TV or an optical cable for the surround sound connection from your cable box (all can be found cheap at Monoprice or elsewhere, once again you do not need to spend an arm and leg to get decent cables)



Thanks for all the info. You've answered everything I needed to know at the moment and then some.







I'll probably be ordering the refurb from their site today or tomorrow.


----------



## rsander

Right now CC has them for $399. I know because today I am the proud owner of a 790. The stores won't honor the web price so what I did was buy it online for a store pickup.


----------



## gigaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Litlratt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ordered the refurb this morning. Am looking forward to the experience with a SonyDVP-NC85H/B into a Samsung HL-S5087W.



Sony does not support DVD audio, if you only want an SACD player it would work.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right now CC has them for $399. I know because today I am the proud owner of a 790. The stores won't honor the web price so what I did was buy it online for a store pickup.



I think it depends on the store. I brought in a web printout of the web price and they honored it. I had to talk to customer service, but they sold it to me for $409 (as opposed to $499 in store.)


----------



## determined

this unit is being shipped right now for me and I have just a few questions on how to hook it up...


1) what cables will I need to purchase in order to hook up my xbox360, computer, and Sony KDL40S2000 tv to it? (links would be appreciated)


2) will I even be able to hook my computer up to this unit? if so, how would I accomplish this?


3) is the wire upgrade neccessary or can I just "get by" with what they send for now?


thx for helping a noob out


----------



## DC9781

Determined,


1>Monoprice.com is your best source for cables. Can't beat their service and price.

2>You can hookup your computer if you have the correct audio outs from the PC. Do you have an S-Video coming from the PC that you can use?

3>You can get buy with the dental floss they supply in the box but in the long run upgrading would be a good idea. 16g or 14g both will work just fine.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *determined* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this unit is being shipped right now for me and I have just a few questions on how to hook it up...
> 
> 
> 1) what cables will I need to purchase in order to hook up my xbox360, computer, and Sony KDL40S2000 tv to it? (links would be appreciated)
> 
> 
> 2) will I even be able to hook my computer up to this unit? if so, how would I accomplish this?
> 
> 
> 3) is the wire upgrade neccessary or can I just "get by" with what they send for now?
> 
> 
> thx for helping a noob out



You can hook up your computer to your recvr through your 360, via media connect or media center (depending on which one you have). That will give you access to all you music and pictures and if you have a media center pc then you have access to all your video also.


----------



## EocThermos

You can hook up some computers- not necessarily the one you have. For audio, you need some sort of audio out from the computer to the receiver, which depends on what your sound card supports. If you have a sound card that will do surround sound, then you would need to run it via digital coax or digital optical. Your sound card may not support that.


If all you want is two or 2.1 channels then you could possibly use a headphone out jack to one of the analog in ports on the 790.


Wire upgrade is not necessary as far as I can tell- it sounds fine to my ears ta least- unless of course you need longer wires.


----------



## rctoyguy

Does the receiver "mute" the video outputs that are not selected?


For example, if I have the component in/out connected, and the composite in/out connected - then I select component, does it kill the composite video output, or would there still be active video there? (assume the composite video source is sending active video)


----------



## Tulpa

Yeah, it "mutes" the video. I've had my cable box active on Video 1 and then switced over to DVD (both are S-video) and only got the DVD video. Same with Video 2 (VCR on composite) to either of those two.


It really bounces between Video 1, 2, 3, DVD and some of the audio inputs (CD, Tape), and not by connection input, as the selections each have an array of composite, S-video and component inputs.


However, if you switch to, say, tuner, it will still display whatever video is still going (I sometimes listen to FM radio over commercials.)


----------



## Joe.n.austin

Just picked up this system today at Fry's. Was going to get the 590 but then realized that the 790 was on sale from 499 to 379. I love my Fry's charge










Couple newbie questions:


1)Saw some talk about best not to run video through the receiver. I am moving up to component from composite video but would like to run through the receiver so I can easily switch between DVD or cable. My tv only has 1 component input and a S-video/composite input on the rear. I suppose I could hook up the cable box with the component and the DVD player with an S video to avoid going through the receiver if it causes that much degradation. What do y'all think?


2)Is a speaker wire upgrade really neccesary? My runs are going to be very short (longest maybe 15' max). Will an upgrade to 16 or 14 be worthwhile?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yoshi123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes $360 (plus a bit of "excise" tax?) is a great deal for a new system (FYI new systems come with a 2 year warranty and Onkyo charges $20 extra on the refurbs to bump up the warranty to 2 years). Your profile says Hawaii so I would think getting anything shipped to you is a pain in the arse and probably the Shop Onkyo free ground shipping does not apply to you lucky bastards in paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




You are right about the 2 year warranty - I updated my previous post. And yes, no free shipping to Hawaii, although Onkyo is pretty reasonable (about $30 last time I checked). Still, it was worth it for me to pick it up locally.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe.n.austin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just picked up this system today at Fry's. Was going to get the 590 but then realized that the 790 was on sale from 499 to 379. I love my Fry's charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple newbie questions:
> 
> 
> 1)Saw some talk about best not to run video through the receiver. I am moving up to component from composite video but would like to run through the receiver so I can easily switch between DVD or cable. My tv only has 1 component input and a S-video/composite input on the rear. I suppose I could hook up the cable box with the component and the DVD player with an S video to avoid going through the receiver if it causes that much degradation. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 2)Is a speaker wire upgrade really neccesary? My runs are going to be very short (longest maybe 15' max). Will an upgrade to 16 or 14 be worthwhile?




Some answers:

1. Running video through the receiver is just an extra step, and any analog signal may suffer some degradation. Will you notice? Probably not. That being said, if you can avoid it, run the video directly to the display. If not possible, use the receiver. In your case, it can turn your one component input on your TV into 3 by hooking them into the receiver, and then run one component out to the TV.


2. As mentioned before, you can get buy with the included wire. But upgrading the speaker wire is relatively cheap, provides a definite improvement, and is a great long term upgrade.


----------



## flags

Sounds good for the fronts but you the rears about 1-1/2 to 2 feet above your sitting ear level.


----------



## flags

you need


----------



## flags

16 gauge is the heaviest you need to go unless your run is over 80 feet. Then go to 14 gauge. Using 14 gauge on runs under 80 feet is a waste of money. Also, using banana plugs is also a waste of money and just one more connection to have problems with.


----------



## determined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DC9781* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Determined,
> 
> 
> 1>Monoprice.com is your best source for cables. Can't beat their service and price.
> 
> 2>You can hookup your computer if you have the correct audio outs from the PC. Do you have an S-Video coming from the PC that you can use?
> 
> 3>You can get buy with the dental floss they supply in the box but in the long run upgrading would be a good idea. 16g or 14g both will work just fine.



thx for the resposnes guys...I was just wondering if you could link me to the type of cables you are referring to at monoprice as I have no idea which cables will work? I've heard reference to "digital cables" or "optical cables" several times here on the forum, which type of cable will run from my xbox 360 to the reciever? thx all


----------



## Joe.n.austin

thanks for the replies. We're getting iced in here today so no work so I'm going to work on setting this thing up










Course the weather wasn't so bad that I didn't run out to WalMart this AM for some speaker wire and an optical audio cable


----------



## mchin247

I have been reading all the posts and I pulled the trigger on the 790 refurb from shoponkyo. Can't wait til it arrives.


----------



## flags

You can get the HT-S 790 at CC for $399.00 minue $39.90 online.


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can get the HT-S 790 at CC for $399.00 minue $39.90 online.



Thanks for the info, but for 289 free shipping and no tax. I went with the refurb. Hopefully, I will receive one with no problems. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/newre...ply&p=9471634#


----------



## matrix_dot_ca

are these sold out? I can't see a refurb it at Shoponkyo.com even after I log in.


----------



## Fragster

Its probably sold out then. They probably had limited stock and too many people jumped on it!!


Though it does make me curios as to how come Onkyo get so many of the S790 being returned. Hmmmm


Ray


----------



## matrix_dot_ca

darn, I just missed it.


----------



## TheOtherOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Though it does make me curios as to how come Onkyo get so many of the S790 being returned. Hmmmm



Maybe it is just that these are in that low enough price range where a ton of people, who have no idea what they are doing, buy them as an upgrade to their existing analog only stereo so they can listen to 5.1 / 7.1 tracks and then notice know difference because they don't know you are suppose to hook it up to your dvd player with an optical/coax digital cable.


Kind of like all the uninformed who buy HDTV's and then just hook it up to their cable box with a composite connection and wonder why it doesn't look as good as it did in the store and in fact even looks worse than their old SDTV.


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrix_dot_ca* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> are these sold out? I can't see a refurb it at Shoponkyo.com even after I log in.




Today was the last for the special. They will have the special again.


----------



## nozerider

I was coming home to order the refurb, oh well.


----------



## Ministermichael

OK question on the back of my motherboard it can do 5.1 output but i need this cable its like green blue and pink or something like that. does anyone know the name of this kind of cable? i want to get surround sound from my computer. thanks.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheOtherOne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe it is just that these are in that low enough price range where a ton of people, who have no idea what they are doing, buy them as an upgrade to their existing analog only stereo so they can listen to 5.1 / 7.1 tracks and then notice know difference because they don't know you are suppose to hook it up to your dvd player with an optical/coax digital cable.
> 
> 
> Kind of like all the uninformed who buy HDTV's and then just hook it up to their cable box with a composite connection and wonder why it doesn't look as good as it did in the store and in fact even looks worse than their old SDTV.




I would agree with that theory. Most people see the "1000 Watts" and pick it up, and never think to improve the source or the connections. They return a $400 system because it isn't as good as they thought, when it really just needed a $6 digital audio cable.


HDTVs definitely suffer from this problem - too many people with more money than knowledge.


----------



## Mikey O

Is the best deal on this at circuit city right now? Where do I get the extra 10% off? I will most likey be purchasing this today.


Thanks


----------



## determined

u can purchase the 10% off coupon from ebay for a couple of dollars...it was also said (i beleive in this thread) that you can search google for them but i havn't tried this method


i have a quick question,


where do you guys suggest buying a optical audio cable from? monoprice? i also just want to make sure before I buy an optical cable but the xbox 360 does support this correct? thx


----------



## Mikey O




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *determined* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> u can purchase the 10% off coupon from ebay for a couple of dollars...it was also said (i beleive in this thread) that you can search google for them but i havn't tried this method
> 
> 
> i have a quick question,
> 
> 
> where do you guys suggest buying a optical audio cable from? monoprice? i also just want to make sure before I buy an optical cable but the xbox 360 does support this correct? thx



I don't have an ebay account so thats out. I have been searching for the coupon code but I can't find any and the few that I have found we already used.


I really want to get this order in today so that I can receive it before this weekend.


----------



## Fragster

Update::: I took my S790 back to CC last night, still unopened







. My new home builder screwed up the cabinet/countertop color and now they have to redo everything extending my move-in date from mid Feb to end April or May as they have to re-order the materials again. (up-side is I dont have to pay for the upgrades anymore as the builder has waived it)


There was no way I could have fitted the S790 in my current house and with a 8-month crawling baby, I don't wanna take the chance of the speakers being knocked over. My new house is pre-wired so the speakers will be wall mounted.


Hopefully when I'm ready to move-in, CC has the $330 deal again










Ray


----------



## Joe.n.austin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *determined* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> where do you guys suggest buying a optical audio cable from? monoprice? i also just want to make sure before I buy an optical cable but the xbox 360 does support this correct? thx



I picked one up at Walmart yesterday :laughing: It was about $14-$15






Ok, I have a question on the remote. I got the remote setup to operate my tv and cable box but I can't figure out a way to pull up the DVR recorded list on the cable box. I can control a recorded program once I pull up the listing on the other remote, it would just be cool to be able to do it all from one


----------



## Joe.n.austin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikey O* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the best deal on this at circuit city right now? Where do I get the extra 10% off? I will most likey be purchasing this today.
> 
> 
> Thanks



If you have a Fry's close by they have it on sale for $379.99. Thats where I got mine


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe.n.austin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I have a question on the remote. I got the remote setup to operate my tv and cable box but I can't figure out a way to pull up the DVR recorded list on the cable box. I can control a recorded program once I pull up the listing on the other remote, it would just be cool to be able to do it all from one



Some of the secondary functions on the DVR might not translate into the Onkyo remote. Universal remotes tend to only copy some of the more basic functions. Like mine will work the pause, play, etc., functions on my VCR, but not things like the tracking.


You might have to spring for a learning remote and have it learn those extra functions.


----------



## galder

After reading this thread I decided to go with this system last month. I bought it new from Circuit City and I've loved it so far.


The only problem I'm having is the reciever makes a clicking/poping sound occasionally when it is off. Is this normal or should I contact Onkyo and take it to one of their service centers?


Thanks


----------



## HBIC

i used a center channel speaker shelf for my 52" RCA RPTV

pop this into a google search and it should give you a hit on amazon:


OmniMount Center Channel Speaker Shelf (CCH1B) (CCH1B)


oh and the price around $30


----------



## supark

few questions - so only way to control my oppo dvd player, panny plasma tv and receiver with one controller would be to use something like a harmony remote correct? I don't see any codes for Oppo dvd players in the user manual.


Trying to decide exactly what height the speakers all need to be - should I be using a 16" or 24" stand for the fronts? For the rears I'm thinking about 30" high - so about ear level right?


Lastly it'd be cool to be able to transmit my computer audio signal to the receiver wirelessly - is there anything on the market that will do that?


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nozerider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was coming home to order the refurb, oh well.




Looks like Shoponkyo has the refurb S790 special today.


----------



## nozerider

Nice pointing out. Just to clarify, the refurb comes only with receiver, speakers, sub, and remote, correct?


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nozerider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice pointing out. Just to clarify, the refurb comes only with receiver, speakers, sub, and remote, correct?




The only things that do not come with the system are the batteries, cables and labels.


----------



## flags

Will replacing the included in the box sub cable make much of a difference? If so, which cable is best?


Thanks


----------



## Yoshi123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nozerider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice pointing out. Just to clarify, the refurb comes only with receiver, speakers, sub, and remote, correct?



That's the official policy, but many of our refurbs came with the cables, batteries and labels. It's a crap shoot it seems. Probably depends on if the person returned that stuff with the speakers and receiver.


----------



## Tulpa

For the refurb units, I imagine you would want to take the opportunity to upgrade the cables/wires anyway, and buy some fresh batteries for the remote. A quick trip to Home Depot or Best Buy and you're ready to go.


----------



## laserguns

Question


When playing movies (mostly Hd-dvds and Blu-ray) through an xbox 360 or ps3, should the receiver be set to "Direct" in order to get the full effect of how the movie should sound?

Or should it be set to one of the surround settings that comes available on that specific input?

I'm really confused on this...


----------



## TheOtherOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserguns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question
> 
> 
> When playing movies (mostly Hd-dvds and Blu-ray) through an xbox 360 or ps3, should the receiver be set to "Direct" in order to get the full effect of how the movie should sound?
> 
> Or should it be set to one of the surround settings that comes available on that specific input?
> 
> I'm really confused on this...



I leave mine in "Dolby Pro Logic IIx Movies". That way it sounds great for movies and tv channels without a digital track and if I change to a channel or start a movie with a Dolby Digital or DTS audio track, the receiver automatically switches to "Dolby Digital EX" or "DTS-ES Matrix".


----------



## flags

What labels?


----------



## HBIC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do a search for "circuity city coupons" on Ebay and it will come up with a whole bunch. There's 10% off and $40 off $199 ones.
> 
> 
> Ray



i found it available online for free


but I have to post like 3 more messages before I can post the link


----------



## HBIC

and for the record i got mine for $399 because i mentioned the online price...


----------



## HBIC

it was marked as SALE $484 in the store


----------



## HBIC

I just called the store and asked if i could come back and use the coupon...she said does it say not valid on previous offers...i said yes but i just bought it on 1/14 so I can return it and rebuy it right....she then said just bring in the receipt and coupon and we will return it(without you bringing the unit in) and resell it with the coupon....I said THANKS


----------



## HBIC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HBIC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i found it available online for free
> 
> 
> but I have to post like 3 more messages before I can post the link


 FREE Circuit City Coupons: 

3 coupons are avail at that link:

$40 off purchase of $199 or more

10% off any HT installation

$60 Off wireless network installation


----------



## ScottSlezak

I am a noobie and I have a question regarding the positioning of the side surround speakers.


My TV room is open to the kitchen, so there isn't really a wall to mount the right side speaker. My options are to do a ceiling mount (there is a 1 1/2 foot beam that I could use) or to purchase a stand for the side speakers.


If I mounted it up high, the speaker would be 8 feet from the floor and higher than the recommended ear level. Even if I angled it downward, would I notice any drop in sound quality? I can put all other speakers at ear level and can arrange for both side rear speakers to be at the same height.


If I purchased stands for the side speakers, I could get them at ear level, but they'd be positioned only a foot or so from the rear surround speakers. Is this too close?


Any help is appreciated. Also, what should I use to hook in my DVD -- fiber optic or Digital Coax.


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## csprick

I'm curious about the effect/potential harm of hooking up/mapping alternate input sources to the designated inputs on the S790. I don't have a CD or tape player connected to my S790 - they are downstairs on another system. I have a combination cable TV box/cable DVR, TV set, DVD player, VCR and an XBox hooked up to the S790 system upstairs.


I have "mapped" the digital audio output from my TV set to "CD" on the S790 and the digital audio output from the Cable TV box/DVR to "Tape" on the S790. Actual digital audio outputs from the TV set and cable box connect to the coax and optical digital audio inputs on the S790. Thus, to hear sound from my cable or VCR or Xbox over the Onkyo, I set it to "Tape" or "CD". This, for example, permits me to hear digital music cable transmissions without running the TV set. The DVD player audio is mapped to "DVD" on the S790. Video goes from the cable box and DVD player directly to the TV set via HDMI connections.


My question is, does the S790 "care" how things are mapped/connected? I think, for example, that a "Phono" connection on a receiver (which the S790 does not have) expects to see lower signal voltages than other input connections.


My concern is, am I inputting inappropriate signal voltages into the S790 if I hook or map something like the cable box/DVR or TV to the "Tape" or "CD" connections?


----------



## csprick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *laserguns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question
> 
> 
> When playing movies (mostly Hd-dvds and Blu-ray) through an xbox 360 or ps3, should the receiver be set to "Direct" in order to get the full effect of how the movie should sound?
> 
> Or should it be set to one of the surround settings that comes available on that specific input?
> 
> I'm really confused on this...



Laserguns, I also have pondered this issue. I generally switch around through the various settings and see what sounds best to me. Like TheOtherOne replied, I usually end up with it set to "Dolby Pro Logic IIx Movies"., but I'm curious what other people think.


----------



## HBIC

I know that you lose the adjustments when you turn the unit off(standby) but why?

also is it better to leave the unit on 24/7 or to put it in standby?


according to the manual when you set Speaker Set B those settings are stored when the unit is put into standby


seems odd and just want to know if its best to leave it on or put it into standby mode?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottSlezak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TV room is open to the kitchen, so there isn't really a wall to mount the right side speaker. My options are to do a ceiling mount (there is a 1 1/2 foot beam that I could use) or to purchase a stand for the side speakers.
> 
> 
> If I mounted it up high, the speaker would be 8 feet from the floor and higher than the recommended ear level. Even if I angled it downward, would I notice any drop in sound quality? I can put all other speakers at ear level and can arrange for both side rear speakers to be at the same height.



I wouldn't worry about it too much. Sometimes with open rooms you have to position them as best you can and live with it. With my room, I had to mount ALL my surrounds near the ceiling, and position the sides a bit ahead of the listening position. I had no other choice, and it sounds great to me.




> Quote:
> Also, what should I use to hook in my DVD -- fiber optic or Digital Coax.



Either will work and sound the same. Fiber optic is immune to RF interference, but I think a bigger issue is what digital output your components use. My cable box only uses Coax, so I had to use the one coax input on the receiver for that. The DVD got the fiber optic.


I would leave the coax open in case you get that one component that can only use that, since you have three opticals.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csprick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Laserguns, I also have pondered this issue. I generally switch around through the various settings and see what sounds best to me. Like TheOtherOne replied, I usually end up with it set to "Dolby Pro Logic IIx Movies"., but I'm curious what other people think.



For DVDs, it switches to Dolby Digital automatically, so I generally leave it at that. If it has a DTS soundtrack, which I prefer, I use the DVD menu to select it (since it's usually DD by default) and it goes to DTS Neo6.


For most cable TV, I leave it on Dolby Pro Logic IIx movies, since some TV shows do come in Surround Sound (King of the Hill, Law and Order, etc, have often used the surrounds to an extent.)


IIx Music if it's something music heavy, which reduces the dialogue output and cranks the music.


For radio/CDs, any of the music settings.


Sports I do "Direct" to get everything pumping through all speakers.


----------



## ScottSlezak

One other question. I need to purchase cables for my system. According to advice I received, I need:


1 HTMI cable: TV to Directv receiver

3 digital fiber optics: DVD to Onkyo receiver, Directv box to Onkyo receiver, PS2 to Onkyo receiver


and possibly:

PS2 component cable

upgraded subwoofer cable


and then some upgraded speaker wire.


The guy at Circuit City tried to sell me on the over-priced monster brand cables. I heard that there are good deals on Monoprice, but there are so many cables on there that I can't even determine which ones are the right ones for me.


Any recommendations?


----------



## HBIC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottSlezak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One other question. I need to purchase cables for my system. According to advice I received, I need:
> 
> 
> 1 HTMI cable: TV to Directv receiver
> 
> 3 digital fiber optics: DVD to Onkyo receiver, Directv box to Onkyo receiver, PS2 to Onkyo receiver
> 
> 
> and possibly:
> 
> PS2 component cable
> 
> upgraded subwoofer cable
> 
> 
> and then some upgraded speaker wire.
> 
> 
> The guy at Circuit City tried to sell me on the over-priced monster brand cables. I heard that there are good deals on Monoprice, but there are so many cables on there that I can't even determine which ones are the right ones for me.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations?



give me a sec and i will give you the links to all that stuff

15' HDMI Cable: $8.07 

3' Optical Toslink 5.0mm Cable: $2.66 

6' Optical Toslink 5.0mm Cable:$3.27 

12' Optical Tosllink 5.0mm Cable: $4.75 

Universal Component Cable for PS2: $14.99 


I dont know what length you need and the 6' Optical is currently out of stock so i linked the 3'and 12' for you...the 6' also has a limit of 2

the HDMI cable I linked is what I consider their best value but if you want a shorter cable I can link that for you too...as for the Component Cables for the PS2 those are the exact cables I am using for my PS3(not a typo) and they work great...but just a heads up if you ever have any problems with your sony stuff dont admit to using non sony products with it(supposedly that voids your warranty)


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottSlezak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One other question. I need to purchase cables for my system. According to advice I received, I need:
> 
> 
> 1 HTMI cable: TV to Directv receiver
> 
> 3 digital fiber optics: DVD to Onkyo receiver, Directv box to Onkyo receiver, PS2 to Onkyo receiver
> 
> 
> and possibly:
> 
> PS2 component cable
> 
> upgraded subwoofer cable
> 
> 
> and then some upgraded speaker wire.
> 
> 
> The guy at Circuit City tried to sell me on the over-priced monster brand cables. I heard that there are good deals on Monoprice, but there are so many cables on there that I can't even determine which ones are the right ones for me.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations?




Forget Monster cable - they are ridiculously overpriced. A lot of people (myself included) go with Monoprice.com for their cables. Here are the appropriate links for the cables you mentioned (except the PS2 cable) in 6' lengths. Be sure to measure the exact lengths you need - and taking into account extra length needed when pulling the receiver out of your entertainment center. The PS2 component cable is available at CC or BB - I just bought one for $25 at CC.

*Links*

6' HDMI $6.37 (currently out of stock) .

6' Digital Audio Coaxial Cable $5.42 .

12' Digital Audio Coaxial Cable $6.38 - same cable just longer. Use for the subwoofer.

6' Digital Audio Optical Cable $4.87 .

100' 14 AWG Speaker Wire $23.98 

100' 16 AWG Speaker Wire $14.94


----------



## csprick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottSlezak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One other question. I need to purchase cables for my system. According to advice I received, I need:
> 
> 
> 1 HTMI cable: TV to Directv receiver
> 
> 3 digital fiber optics: DVD to Onkyo receiver, Directv box to Onkyo receiver, PS2 to Onkyo receiver
> 
> 
> and possibly:
> 
> PS2 component cable
> 
> upgraded subwoofer cable
> 
> 
> and then some upgraded speaker wire.
> 
> 
> The guy at Circuit City tried to sell me on the over-priced monster brand cables. I heard that there are good deals on Monoprice, but there are so many cables on there that I can't even determine which ones are the right ones for me.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations?



Scott,


My knowledge base is generally as follows:


Use ---

1. HDMI wherever you can - best video and audio conduit.

2. Component video -- next best to HDMI for video, followed by S-Video and then composite video

3. Digital optical audio cables or digital coax audio cables -- I use both and am not certain that one is any better than the other, just depends on what connections on your equipment are available. I'm not really convinced that there is any difference between an audio coax and a video coax cable given the same wire size/shielding. I've been told there is, but I remain a skeptic.

4. Analog video/audio cables (where necessary - some components do not produce digital signals.


Given a choice, pipe out digital signals when available. For example, my cable box has both analog and digital audio outputs, but since I get digital cable, I use the digital output (marked SPDIF on the box) to feed my receiver.


Any coax cable with RCA plugs to subwoofer will work. I'm not convinced a "special" subwoofer cable is needed.


I did upgrade the speaker wires to 16 ga. The set that comes with the S790 make good twisty ties!


By all means, avoid Monster cables- they may look prettier and get a lot of publicity, but I've seen test results that show they are no more effective in signal transmission than other, MUCH less expensive cables. Remember, it's all about markup and profit at places like CC and BB! I've purchased from BlueJeans Cables on line and been happy, but I think MonoPrice beats their prices.


Above is just my opinion -- "experts" may disagree.


----------



## fyreboltx

I didn't want to go through this whole thread but I have two questions.


1. I see in the first post that the receiver is said to be a re-badged 504, does that mean the TX SR504? If so, which one is better... an actual TX SR504 (which I currently own) or the re-badged TX SR504 that comes in the HTIB?


2. I know it doesn't upconvert, but does it have component pass through? Like, if I have one composite, one s-vid, and one component device connected to the receiver, will the receiver output all of them to my monitor through component? Or do I need to hook up each type sperately?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyreboltx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't want to go through this whole thread but I have two questions.
> 
> 
> 1. I see in the first post that the receiver is said to be a re-badged 504, does that mean the TX SR504? If so, which one is better... an actual TX SR504 (which I currently own) or the re-badged TX SR504 that comes in the HTIB?



To my knowledge, they're exactly the same, or very close. I've only owned the one that came in the 790, but looking at photos of them, there's no difference. I think I read something that the rebadged one is rated higher per channel, but I can't confirm it.



> Quote:
> 2. I know it doesn't upconvert, but does it have component pass through? Like, if I have one composite, one s-vid, and one component device connected to the receiver, will the receiver output all of them to my monitor through component? Or do I need to hook up each type sperately?



No component pass through. You have to hook up each separately.


----------



## flags

Is the subwoofer and all of the speakers shielded?


----------



## flags

What cables do I need to connect my new 57" Hitachi HDTV to the HT-S790?

This will be the only connection for the time being.


----------



## Tulpa

Component.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the subwoofer and all of the speakers shielded?




Like almost all HTIBs, I believe only the fronts and center speaker are video shielded (no real reason to shield the other speakers).


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What cables do I need to connect my new 57" Hitachi HDTV to the HT-S790?
> 
> This will be the only connection for the time being.




What are you trying to hook up? Audio from the TV to the receiver? If so, your TV might have a digital audio out that you can run to the receiver. Otherwise, it is probably red/white RCAs. If it is receiver to the TV, then component cable (of course, the receiver doesn't output any video until you hook up a video source to the receiver).


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To my knowledge, they're exactly the same, or very close. I've only owned the one that came in the 790, but looking at photos of them, there's no difference. I think I read something that the rebadged one is rated higher per channel, but I can't confirm it.




The TX-SR504 is rated at 75W/Ch. The 540 (which comes in the HT-S790) is rated at 110W/Ch. But they are the SAME receiver. They look identical and perform identically. I have no idea how Onkyo managed to rate them differently.


----------



## sambow87

I am thinking about getting this system for my HD-DVD setup. Has anyone used the 5.1 analog outs on this setup? I am really wanting to get my full TrueHD sound, hehe!


Right now I'm using Logitech Z-5500s, which sound great, but I feel that i'm missing out a little bit.


Thanks,


Sam


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sambow87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the 5.1 analog outs on this setup? I am really wanting to get my full TrueHD sound, hehe!



Some of the guys in the HD-DVD or Blu-Ray forums probably do.


----------



## fyreboltx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The TX-SR504 is rated at 75W/Ch. The 540 (which comes in the HT-S790) is rated at 110W/Ch. But they are the SAME receiver. They look identical and perform identically. I have no idea how Onkyo managed to rate them differently.



So, are you guys saying that the receivers are the same but Onkyo's just claiming the 540 (the one that comes with the HTIB) to be more powerful when it's not?


I'm really starting to wonder if I should get this. I already have the 504 and was thinking about just getting this HTIB and selling off my 504. Now I'm just confused.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyreboltx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, are you guys saying that the receivers are the same but Onkyo's just claiming the 540 (the one that comes with the HTIB) to be more powerful when it's not?
> 
> 
> I'm really starting to wonder if I should get this. I already have the 504 and was thinking about just getting this HTIB and selling off my 504. Now I'm just confused.



This information is listed near the bottom of the owners manuals in the Specification secton.


Onkyo 504:


75 Watts minimum continous power per channel, 8 ohm loads, 2 channels driven from 20 Hz to 20 kHz


Onkyo HT-R540 included in the HT-S790 HTIB Package:


95 Watts minimum continous power per channel, 8 ohm loads, 2 channels driven at 1kHz


They are rated differently, one from 20 Hz to 20 kHzz and the other at 1khz. Companies do this frequently to get the specs they think will most appeal to the targeted customers. Both are the same receiver however the 540 does have a feature I love that the 504 doesn't, the or-eq feature adds so much to the dynamics, speration and overall sound which I prefer.


----------



## sambow87

Just pulled the trigger off of crutchfield. This will be my last upgrade (I upgraded tv to HDTV, dvd to HDDVD, and now my logitech z5500s to the HT-S790 for TrueHD sound!). Also got 100ft of 14AWG wire and some digital cords for my 5.1 analog inputs.


I'll post my reviews in a week or so when I get it!


----------



## Ra Power

I just got my Mitsubishi LT-46131 today. My 790b will be here tomorrow.









I got the killer deal at Circuit City by taking advantage of the Ebay coupon thing. Thanks guys, I wouldn't have known about otherwise.


----------



## nozerider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sambow87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger off of crutchfield. This will be my last upgrade (I upgraded tv to HDTV, dvd to HDDVD, and now my logitech z5500s to the HT-S790 for TrueHD sound!). Also got 100ft of 14AWG wire and some digital cords for my 5.1 analog inputs.
> 
> 
> I'll post my reviews in a week or so when I get it!





If you want real TrueHD, you need a receiver with HDMI, 1.3 to be precise.


----------



## ajamils

what's the best configuration for S790 ? Should I select speaker size as "small" or "large" ? (for the speakers that come in the package). Also, right now I have the system connected as 5.1 but recently I've been seeing Blu-ray movies coming out with 6.1 and 7.1 audio, so the question is, am I missing a lot ?


----------



## sambow87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nozerider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you want real TrueHD, you need a receiver with HDMI, 1.3 to be precise.




You can get "real" TrueHD from the analog 5.1 in the back.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajamils* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what's the best configuration for S790 ? Should I select speaker size as "small" or "large" ? (for the speakers that come in the package).



According to the manual, speakers should be set to "small" and the crossover at about 120. At least, that's what I have it set at and it sounds fine.



> Quote:
> Also, right now I have the system connected as 5.1 but recently I've been seeing Blu-ray movies coming out with 6.1 and 7.1 audio, so the question is, am I missing a lot ?



Not really, just a few extra sounds from the back speakers, which the vast majority of DVDs don't use (heck, they tend to be sparse on the side surrounds unless it's one of those epics or a hardcore action movie.) 7.1 is nice to have, but unless you've got Blu-Ray and are really anal about getting every bit of sound out, the 5.1 setup is just as enjoyable.


I have mine set up for 7.1, and sometimes use it for the 6.1 LOTR series, things like that. I don't even think there are any DVDs that do true 7.1.


----------



## ajamils




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to the manual, speakers should be set to "small" and the crossover at about 120. At least, that's what I have it set at and it sounds fine.
> 
> 
> Not really, just a few extra sounds from the back speakers, which the vast majority of DVDs don't use (heck, they tend to be sparse on the side surrounds unless it's one of those epics or a hardcore action movie.) 7.1 is nice to have, but unless you've got Blu-Ray and are really anal about getting every bit of sound out, the 5.1 setup is just as enjoyable.
> 
> 
> I have mine set up for 7.1, and sometimes use it for the 6.1 LOTR series, things like that. I don't even think there are any DVDs that do true 7.1.



So you don't think that its worth putting extra effort to mount the back channels and I should just let the two speakers sit in attic ?


----------



## Tulpa

I wouldn't say that. It's really up to the individual. I went ahead with the 7.1, but some here went with 5.1 and they seem to be just as happy with theirs.










edit: Your fronts (L, R, Center, sub) will do most of the "work," and a 5.1 790 and a 7.1 790 are identical there, so the surrounds basically fill in the back. Just a question of whether you want a couple extra speakers to spread the sound out. It's a nice feature, but not critical.


----------



## flags

Just pick up a couple of picture hanger for the backs. Be sure they are strong enough to hold 5#.


----------



## ScottSlezak

OK - a few more newbie questions?


1. It is my understanding that the surround speakers come with a keyhole hanger on the back for mounting on the wall? Is that correct?


2. I am looking for a ceiling/wall mount for the side surround speakers -- something that is adjustable so that I can "aim" the speakers to their best position. Any suggestions? Are there any that will use the keyhole hanger? I don't want to be drilling holes into my speaker.


Thanks again,

Scott


PS -- I am sure that once I get this thing hooked up that I will have plenty of questions on settings, etc. Be prepared!!


----------



## HBIC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottSlezak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK - a few more newbie questions?
> 
> 
> 1. It is my understanding that the surround speakers come with a keyhole hanger on the back for mounting on the wall? Is that correct?
> 
> 
> 2. I am looking for a ceiling/wall mount for the side surround speakers -- something that is adjustable so that I can "aim" the speakers to their best position. Any suggestions? Are there any that will use the keyhole hanger? I don't want to be drilling holes into my speaker.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Scott
> 
> 
> PS -- I am sure that once I get this thing hooked up that I will have plenty of questions on settings, etc. Be prepared!!



I can answer #1-yes they have a keyhole hanger on the back


----------



## Tulpa

I used some cheapo Atlantic speaker mounts. The screw heads included with them wouldn't fit the keyhole on the back of the Onkyo surrounds, so I had to flip the screw and nut around and use some lock washers. It worked, though it's not exactly optimal.


Make sure whatever mounts you get that the screws will work with the keyholes.


----------



## TheOtherOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottSlezak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. I am looking for a ceiling/wall mount for the side surround speakers -- something that is adjustable so that I can "aim" the speakers to their best position. Any suggestions? Are there any that will use the keyhole hanger? I don't want to be drilling holes into my speaker.



There are also these:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=4978453 


It seems like they also had a set of 2 for $10. I couldn't find those on their website though.


I haven't used them but someone else here made the recommendation.


----------



## Joe.n.austin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheOtherOne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are also these:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=4978453
> 
> 
> It seems like they also had a set of 2 for $10. I couldn't find those on their website though.
> 
> 
> I haven't used them but someone else here made the recommendation.



Those are the ones we picked up to hang my rear speakers. Nice little mount. Theres 5 in the box


----------



## Ra Power




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe.n.austin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those are the ones we picked up to hang my rear speakers. Nice little mount. Theres 5 in the box



So those work pretty well for the 790's satellites? They swivel in both axes?


----------



## Joe.n.austin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ra Power* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So those work pretty well for the 790's satellites? They swivel in both axes?



Yes they do swivel in both axis, I'm happy with them


----------



## rctoyguy

How do you attach the "factory" speakers to those? (or any mount for that matter)


----------



## Joe.n.austin

These particular ones have a keyhole mount. There are bolts and nuts used to attach the mount to the keyhole slot mounted on the back of the speakers. Course the bolt head is too large to fit into the keyhole on the speaker so I just took out one screw and loosened the other, slipped the bolt in from behind, screwed it back on and tightened the nut on the bolt, Tightens up nice and tight


----------



## rctoyguy

is it advantageous to use mounts where it holds the speakers a little off the wall? As opposed to using the keyhole mount where they are flat against the wall... Is it primarily for aiming the speakers (if so, how should they be pointed?) or is there another reason to get them off the wall a little?


----------



## Tulpa

It also keeps them from rattling and vibrating against the wall, though with the surrounds that won't be too big a problem. More for aiming, as you want them pointed in the general area of where you sit.


----------



## Bucks

I recently purchased this HTIB for my living room. I Have it basically all hooked up with no tweaking really, except for speaker placement. I pre-wired the room a week before I got the system to at least have that part out of the way. I have a couple of questions to those here that have had this system for a bit...


1. I had pre-wired almost every run with basic 16 gauge clear speaker wire from Home Depot. When I ran out, I picked up a spool of 16 gauge, white jacket, Radioshack brand speaker wire (right around the corner, I'm lazy). The two "surround" speakers are the ones that have this Radioshack wire run to, everything else is Home Depot. When a friend of mine came over to help me hook this up, he looked at the wire and told me to rip it all out and install 14ga wire instead (and all from the same brand if possible) Is this really necessary? I don't mind doing it if it is going to make a difference. My longest runs (the 2 rears) are roughly 30'.


2. MY speaker placement seems to be almost right on the money though. Wasn't an easy task with the room being open to the kitchen. What I cant figure out is why the volume has to be cranked up to at least 50 to get decent sound. I can pump this system up to max, and although it is a little too loud to listen to under normal circumstances, I have read in more than one area that some people cant even turn the volume past 55 or so without waking the neighbors. There must be something wrong. Could it be like this because I don't have my optical cables installed yet? This probably has something to do with it but I cant imagine it affecting the volume of the unit that much. I am new to this so I could be way off.


And lastly, by balancing out the individual speakers, I noticed that the overall max volume changes. For example, by raising the individual speaker outputs, it lowers what I can max my volume out. It maxed out at 68 at one point. Is this normal?


Aside from the volume, it does sound really nice so far. I just want to make sure that I am doing things correctly.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bucks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased this HTIB for my living room. I Have it basically all hooked up with no tweaking really, except for speaker placement. I pre-wired the room a week before I got the system to at least have that part out of the way. I have a couple of questions to those here that have had this system for a bit...
> 
> 
> 1. I had pre-wired almost every run with basic 16 gauge clear speaker wire from Home Depot. When I ran out, I picked up a spool of 16 gauge, white jacket, Radioshack brand speaker wire (right around the corner, I'm lazy). The two "surround" speakers are the ones that have this Radioshack wire run to, everything else is Home Depot. When a friend of mine came over to help me hook this up, he looked at the wire and told me to rip it all out and install 14ga wire instead (and all from the same brand if possible) Is this really necessary? I don't mind doing it if it is going to make a difference. My longest runs (the 2 rears) are roughly 30'.
> 
> 
> 2. MY speaker placement seems to be almost right on the money though. Wasn't an easy task with the room being open to the kitchen. What I cant figure out is why the volume has to be cranked up to at least 50 to get decent sound. I can pump this system up to max, and although it is a little too loud to listen to under normal circumstances, I have read in more than one area that some people cant even turn the volume past 55 or so without waking the neighbors. There must be something wrong. Could it be like this because I don't have my optical cables installed yet? This probably has something to do with it but I cant imagine it affecting the volume of the unit that much. I am new to this so I could be way off.
> 
> 
> And lastly, by balancing out the individual speakers, I noticed that the overall max volume changes. For example, by raising the individual speaker outputs, it lowers what I can max my volume out. It maxed out at 68 at one point. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> Aside from the volume, it does sound really nice so far. I just want to make sure that I am doing things correctly.




Some answers:


1. Although thicker is generally better, you probably won't notice a difference between 16AWG and 14AWG with the relatively short length of your runs. I would redo it if it's easy and you can re-use the 16 gauge wire somewhere else. Otherwise, don't worry about it.


2. I would suspect that the digital audio cable will help. I listen between 30-50. Any higher and it is way too loud. If you can listen to the system at 79 (the maximum level) and it still isn't too loud, there may be something wrong with the receiver.


3. Yes, if you increase any of the individual speaker settings, the overall maximum volume is reduced.


----------



## Made Capo

Is the 790 that much better than the 590??? Im asking b/c I have been researching these 2 systems for over a month now and I cant decide on the two. The thing is even if I get the 790 im only going to have set up as 5.1 b/c of my living situation in an apt. but I thought I'd get it & use the 7.1 when we move into a house in the next year or two. This will be kind of like future proofing. On the other hand the 590 seems Ideal for the type of space im workin with (dont know the exact dimensions off hand). Also @ the moment the price for the 590 is REALLY tempting due to the fact that im working on tight budget b/c I promised the wife a few things thats costing me over a grand...sorry for the long read.


Any suggesstions?



And if I do decide to get either system I will have the following devices hooked up: HD cable box, Xbox 360, PS3, and DVD player. I have a 32in Samsung LCD.


(also posted in 590 thread)


----------



## cocoasprinkles

I know this sytem can be run as a 5.1...but can it be run as a 7.1 and 5.1?


What i'm trying to ask is there a button or quick command that will tell the speakers i only want 5.1 or i want the full 7.1. For movies im going to have to watch against back wall i.e 5.1. But games i will play sitting at the end of the bed so 7.1 could work...Just wondering if this is possible.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cocoasprinkles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this sytem can be run as a 5.1...but can it be run as a 7.1 and 5.1?
> 
> 
> What i'm trying to ask is there a button or quick command that will tell the speakers i only want 5.1 or i want the full 7.1. For movies im going to have to watch against back wall i.e 5.1. But games i will play sitting at the end of the bed so 7.1 could work...Just wondering if this is possible.



You simply don't connect the 2 rear surround speakers and in the receivers setup speaker menu you'll set "rear surrounds or sourround back" however it's worded to "no". You're done.


The manual will guide you thorugh it, it's a pretty straight forward manual compaired to some other receivers I've had.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Made Capo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the 790 that much better than the 590??? Im asking b/c I have been researching these 2 systems for over a month now and I cant decide on the two. The thing is even if I get the 790 im only going to have set up as 5.1 b/c of my living situation in an apt. but I thought I'd get it & use the 7.1 when we move into a house in the next year or two. This will be kind of like future proofing. On the other hand the 590 seems Ideal for the type of space im workin with (dont know the exact dimensions off hand). Also @ the moment the price for the 590 is REALLY tempting due to the fact that im working on tight budget b/c I promised the wife a few things thats costing me over a grand...sorry for the long read.
> 
> 
> Any suggesstions?
> 
> 
> 
> And if I do decide to get either system I will have the following devices hooked up: HD cable box, Xbox 360, PS3, and DVD player. I have a 32in Samsung LCD.
> 
> 
> (also posted in 590 thread)



The 790 will give better preformance all the way around, it includes bigger speakers up front and center and a powered which will preform better than the passive one in the 590. But we're talking over twice the price so their should be a preformance differnece. I purchased the 580 which is the previous version of the 590 and was very happy with it.


My personal advice would be if you're strapped for cash, moving later and can just have 5.1 now go for the 590, can't beat the price it's a steal. Later when you move or want to go 7.1 move the 590 into a bedroom or smaller room for a nice 2nd smaller system and then purchase something like the 790 at that time. Or if you don't want to move the 590 into a smaller room at that point you can always ebay it and recoup most or maybe all your cost.


----------



## flags

If your room is not over 300 sq. ft. the 590 will work just fine. However, use the wires that come in the box. Upgrading will cause hissing problems 9 out of 10 times. Enjoy!


----------



## flags

How many amps does the Onkyo HT-S 790 draw at 50% volume?


Thanks


----------



## flags

Walmart has the best prices on cables, wire and stands.


----------



## flags

Hi John,


No difference at all! Just get the lengths you need.


Thanks for the inquiry.


--

Regards,

Brad

===============================

Brad Marcus, Better Cables LLC
http://www.bettercables.com/ 
[email protected] 

===============================




> comments: Will it make a big difference in sound if the wires to a surround sound 5.1 system are not all the same length?

> The left back speaker will be 49 feet and the right back speaker will be 32 feet the way I am planning to run the wire.

>

> Thank You


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your room is not over 300 sq. ft. the 590 will work just fine. However, use the wires that come in the box. Upgrading will cause hissing problems 9 out of 10 times. Enjoy!



Where do you get your statistics. it wasn't 9 out of 10 when the 590 system first came out at the height of the problem many months go it's continiouly over time become less and less of a problem as those first receivers are coming off the shelves.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cocoasprinkles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this sytem can be run as a 5.1...but can it be run as a 7.1 and 5.1?
> 
> 
> What i'm trying to ask is there a button or quick command that will tell the speakers i only want 5.1 or i want the full 7.1. For movies im going to have to watch against back wall i.e 5.1. But games i will play sitting at the end of the bed so 7.1 could work...Just wondering if this is possible.




I think you mean hooking up all speakers and being able to switch between 5.1 and 7.1 - right? If so, you can just change the listening mode (the one that cycles between mono -> stereo -> DD -> DTS, etc.) on the receiver. There is a mode that just outputs what the source has (I think it is "Direct" and since almost all movies are 5.1 at best, that's what the receiver will output) or several that has the receiver "create" rear surround output (7.1). You can therefore switch between 5.1 and 7.1 easily with the push of a button.


----------



## Tulpa

On mine, it'll do DD or DTS 5.1 (depending on what I select on the DVD itself) unless I switch it to PLIIx to do "7.1".


Haven't tried my LOTR disc yet, which is DD 6.1 to see what it will do.


----------



## Made Capo

Thanks for the responses folks....w/ the $40 coupon the 590 would be roughly around $235-$240


----------



## Tulpa

Maybe they'll send you the 790's receiver like they did the other guy.


----------



## sambow87

So I don't have a component rack for my equipment but I only really have this receiver for the HT-S790 and my HD DVD player. Would it be alright to put my receiver on top of my HDDVD player? I have a good 6 inches of clearance (can be even more) in the back. Also my HD DVD player has vents in the back of the system.


Thanks,


Sam


----------



## cocoasprinkles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you mean hooking up all speakers and being able to switch between 5.1 and 7.1 - right? If so, you can just change the listening mode (the one that cycles between mono -> stereo -> DD -> DTS, etc.) on the receiver. There is a mode that just outputs what the source has (I think it is "Direct" and since almost all movies are 5.1 at best, that's what the receiver will output) or several that has the receiver "create" rear surround output (7.1). You can therefore switch between 5.1 and 7.1 easily with the push of a button.



Thanks.


----------



## flags

Can you tell much of a signal loss by routing the DVD player through the receiver on the 790?


----------



## pduncan

Picked this unit up the other day. Overall I'm very pleased. Upgrading from a cheap Sony surround with mix and match speakers. The only two things I'd say are negatives. 1. There is no light indicating when you are getting a "multi-channel" signal, and 2. The sub really sounds kind of boxy. I already had a Yamaha $300 sub, ended up keeping that and giving he Onkyo sub to my son.


----------



## 9.miles.high

Planning on buying this system next weekend and have a question - my powered sub I have now has a line out for a 2nd sub. This sub sounds pretty good, so I'd like to keep it, but I could use a little more punch. Will I be able to run the RCA from the reciever to my existing sub, and run the line out to the Onkyo sub to get both of them working?


----------



## botkiller

FedEx delivered my system last night. Mine did come with cables (Even though I had ordered some 16 gauge.), batteries, and labels. My initial impressions are that this thing beats the hell out of my TV's speakers, but that shouldn't be a surprise.


The only problem I had was with the receiver. The positive line connection for the center speaker won't unscrew to allow the speaker wire to go in. I ran out last night and picked up a banana plug that would at least allow me to use the center speaker. I'll be calling Onkyo on Monday and seeing about getting it fixed.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *9.miles.high* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Planning on buying this system next weekend and have a question - my powered sub I have now has a line out for a 2nd sub. This sub sounds pretty good, so I'd like to keep it, but I could use a little more punch. Will I be able to run the RCA from the reciever to my existing sub, and run the line out to the Onkyo sub to get both of them working?



You should be able to do that. Wheather it will give you more punch?.....You'll just have to try for yourself and find out. Usuaully adding a 2nd sub (depending on the subs) when properly calibrated and with proper placement will just give you a more even response.


----------



## Wormsbaby

Okay so I have been wanting to get this system for awhile now and I have been waiting for the refurb units to come back on onkyo's site. Anyways they're back and they're on it for 350!?!?! Why is it so much for the refurbs? I waited for no reason at all. On top of that I had found a 40 dollar coupon for circuit city and was going to get one there but now the coupon is no longer being accepted! Any ideas on where I can find either a new one for 350 or less or a refurb for 300 or less?


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay so I have been wanting to get this system for awhile now and I have been waiting for the refurb units to come back on onkyo's site. Anyways they're back and they're on it for 350!?!?! Why is it so much for the refurbs? I waited for no reason at all. On top of that I had found a 40 dollar coupon for circuit city and was going to get one there but now the coupon is no longer being accepted! Any ideas on where I can find either a new one for 350 or less or a refurb for 300 or less?



You'll be extreamly lucky if you can find a 790 system below $300. These systems MSRP for $499, that's usually before shipping and or tax if applicable and these systems aren't cheap to ship.


Shoponkyo has them for $339 after $10 credit you get for signing up with the site, including shipping (final price), which I don't think you'll come close to anywhere, the next closest place is accessories4less at $329 + $48.59 shipping (to my zip code) makingthe final cost over $377.


Shoponkyo may or may not have a special sale of them like they are doing the 590 system right now, but that's going to be a hit or miss situation, you could wait months and it never happen or it may happen next week. IMO at $339 with shipping and waranty you'll have to be extreamly lucky and/or extreamly patient to beat the price and then it's hit or miss.


----------



## Wormsbaby

Okay I just caved in and got the refurb unit for 339 off of onkyo, I went with black....I really hope I made a good decision.


Does anyone know where I can find dimensions for the speakers/sub and other stuff? I want to see if I have room on my entertainment system shelf. Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay I just caved in and got the refurb unit for 339 off of onkyo, I went with black....I really hope I made a good decision.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find dimensions for the speakers/sub and other stuff? I want to see if I have room on my entertainment system shelf. Thanks a lot everyone



go to onkyo.com and there is a downloads link at the top, you can download the manual for the 790 as well as anything else. It'll have all the informtion you need.


----------



## Wormsbaby

I noticed that just as you posted it, but thanks.


Can't wait till my system gets here. Should I wait and see if I get cable with my system or should I just go ahead and buy it off monoprice.com?


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed that just as you posted it, but thanks.
> 
> 
> Can't wait till my system gets here. Should I wait and see if I get cable with my system or should I just go ahead and buy it off monoprice.com?



I'd probably just go ahead and get the cables you need and definatly speaker wire, the speaker wire they include is bread twister quality + sometimes they don't include cables and wire in refurb systems, they advertise they don't but sometimes they do anyway. Plus you'll be assured you get he lengths you need and they are good quality.


----------



## Wormsbaby

monoprice is a good place for speaker wire, right? what's a good kind I should get?


also hooking up my ps3 to the tv using hdmi and then optical from ps3 to the receiver is ok right? then just need to hook up my cable box to the receiver and i think that's it. is there any particular optical cable that i should get or is anything fine?


----------



## Jakeman02

monoprice or partexpress are the best places I've found for cables.


For speaker wire I prefer just to go to Home Depot or Lowes. Pricing is usually coparable or less than you'll pay online by the time you factor in shipping but you can probably do as well getting it online especially if you order with the other cables to cut shipping cost. As far as the kind, look at the ga. 16ga is fine for runs 

ps3 to tv using hdmi and optical for audio to the receiver is fine yes. Any optical cable from the above places will be fine, just get the length you need


----------



## Wormsbaby

Thanks Jake. I just went to monoprice to check out prices for 14and 16 AWG. What's the difference between the "CL3 Rated Loud Speaker Cable" and the "Enhanced Loud Oxygen-Free Copper Speaker Cable". The latter is about half the price


----------



## Jakeman02

just get the oxygen free, cl3 is for in wall application requirements, both will work....get the cheaper one


----------



## Tulpa

Yeah, Home Depot has 16g for like $15 for 100 feet or so. I was just there last night getting some to replace the dental floss.


----------



## Jeff Swanson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> monoprice is a good place for speaker wire, right? what's a good kind I should get?
> 
> 
> also hooking up my ps3 to the tv using hdmi and then optical from ps3 to the receiver is ok right? then just need to hook up my cable box to the receiver and i think that's it. is there any particular optical cable that i should get or is anything fine?



I used Monopirce for the toslink cable, it cost $3 and works as well as a $30 cable from BB.


You can hook up your PS3 as listed but will only be able to get 5.1, which is 90% of DVDs and games right now.


----------



## Wormsbaby

Why would it be only 5.1? What do I have to do to make it fully 7.1?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would it be only 5.1? What do I have to do to make it fully 7.1?



I could be wrong, but I think full 7.1 has to be with the multichannel analog inputs, not with the digital coax or optical. I'm not sure if a PS3 has those like the standalone Blu-Ray players have.


Some of the listening modes can take the 5.1 and matrix it between the surrounds. It's not true 7.1, but it is a different sound.


----------



## Jakeman02

Yeah there isn't alot of audio out there recorded in the true 7.1 format wheather it be movies, music or games, you still will get sound from the 2 rear surround speakers using the receivers processing modes.


----------



## DreadPirateFlint

I just bought the S790, and so far I love it. Its my first experience with any sort of surround sound system. I know that the system is 7.1, but I really have no place to put the two rear speakers (due to the room layout). I've been running it with only the surround L+R speakers, plus the front L, R and Center (and the sub). My question is- will not having the back speakers set up somehow screw up the system? Will it automatically detect that they're missing and send the rear channel to the Surround L+R? I've been through all the settings and can't find a way to tell it that it should just be in 5.1 mode. Any help would be appreciated! BTW- a big part of my decision to get this system was this thread, thanks everyone for sharing your experiences and knowledge! Its been very, VERY helpful to get this n00b off the ground.


DreadPirateFlint


----------



## Tulpa

You won't screw it up leaving anything off, but if you want to make sure it does 5.1 surround every time, you can turn the back surrounds off in the setup menu. With the receiver on, push setup. First choice on the receiver display should be SP config. Hit enter, and you should see Subwoofer: Yes. Use the down arrow to cycle through the speakers. When you get to SurrBack, hit right to select "NONE." Then enter, and setup to exit, and it should be set. (Working off memory here, so I think it's right.)


----------



## csprick

Tulpa, What do you mean by "if you want to make sure it does 5.1 surround *every time*, you can turn the back surrounds off " ? If the source sound is formatted to 5.1, would it not go to the sides all the time anyhow and nothing to the rears, or does some of the 5.1 get stripped out and sent to the back speakers? If the source sound is not 5.1, does the S790 somehow send sound to the sides (and backs if they are left on).


I admit to not having a clear understanding of how the S790 processes various sound input formats, so any clarification anyone could provide would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csprick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tulpa, What do you mean by "if you want to make sure it does 5.1 surround *every time*, you can turn the back surrounds off " ? If the source sound is formatted to 5.1, would it not go to the sides all the time anyhow and nothing to the rears, or does some of the 5.1 get stripped out and sent to the back speakers? If the source sound is not 5.1, does the S790 somehow send sound to the sides (and backs if they are left on).
> 
> 
> I admit to not having a clear understanding of how the S790 processes various sound input formats, so any clarification anyone could provide would be helpful. Thanks.





On 5.1 audio sources depeneding on what processing mode you're useing at the time the receiver will matrix and send the information from the 2 surround speakers to the 2 rear surrounds giving output out of all 7 speakers from a 5.1 audio source. Changing the surround back or rear surrounds (however it's worded) in the setup menu to "off or no" will stop this from happening and free up your amps from trying to power 2 rear surround speakers that arent there.


----------



## csprick

Aha, so if I had the rears installed and set "ON", then I'd be hearing the same sound from the left surround and the left rear with a 5.1 input? (similarily, on the right also)


----------



## Tulpa

Well, it takes some of the sound from the surrounds channel of 5.1 and matrixes it, meaning it sort of takes the signal and divides some of the sound between all the surrounds. It's not true 7.1 (that only really exists in the HD discs right now, IIRC), but some people like it.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csprick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Aha, so if I had the rears installed and set "ON", then I'd be hearing the same sound from the left surround and the left rear with a 5.1 input? (similarily, on the right also)



Again, depending on which processing mode you were using, it would be the same information sent to the rear surrounds but you wouldn't be hearing the same exact mix. So yes, you would be hearing the same information but no, it wouldn't be the same sound because the mix would be different


----------



## Tulpa

Yeah, let's say the movie had a 5.1 soundtrack, and the scene had distant rain and cars going by (pulling this out of my ass here as an example.) A 5.1 setup might send those to the left surround, whereas the 790 with the right mode would split the rain to the left side surround and the car to the left rear surround, or whatever Onkyo set it up to do in that situation.


It's kind of clunky compared to true 7.1 (which requires a source that used that, and using the 790s analog inputs) but it does add a bit of dimension compared to regular 5.1 It's up to the listener to decide if that is worth it.


----------



## csprick

Thanks, Guys. That helps. I have all the speakers in place and turned on, but always wondered what was happening with 5.1 soundtracks. Guess I'll experiment a bit with the same movie and see first hand how it works.


----------



## Tulpa

Put in something with big battle scenes, like LOTR or Gladiator or Saving Private Ryan. They're made to really use the surrounds.


----------



## metzler555

Hey I just got a refurbished 790 and I used 16 gauge radio shack brand speaker wire. The wire is going a max of 25 feet. When I turn the system up to about 60 I start to hear hissing. When I get to max the hissing is really bad. Is this normal? I am going to be really pissed if I have to send it back.


thanks guys


----------



## flags

Hissing has been an ongoing problem with the HT-S590 but on only a few HT-S790's. Be sure you have not run your wire too close (within two feet) of an electrical line that could cause transference. Also, check very carefully that everything is wired correctly, @positive to positive and negative to negative. Since the original wires are color coded that will tell you if it is the wires or the unit itself.


You also rewire using the wires that came with the system and if it still hisses you may have gotten a lemon and will need to return it. Unplugging everything on that circuit but your TV and Onyko will also tell you if it is an electrical problem. You can also troubleshoot on the internet for hissing.


Good luck and let me know what happens.


----------



## nozerider

I just picked up my 790 from CC, and am loving it. The only thing that is bumming me out is the subwoofer. For all the hype about the sub being powered, I expected my house to rattle. Not so. I have the sub gain at perhaps 75%, and the sub level in the setup at +6. I watch movies around volume 45, and the bass is OK. Not as great as I expected. Do you think mine might be defective? I find it hard to believe a powered sub would need the gain so high up to get any meaty bass out of it.


----------



## sambow87

Any problems putting this receiver on top of the Toshiba HD-A1? There are no vents on top of the HD DVD player (they are in the back) and i'll have about 6-8 inches of clearance in the back and about 4 feet of clearance for the receiver (if on top).


Thanks,


Sam


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nozerider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you think mine might be defective? I find it hard to believe a powered sub would need the gain so high up to get any meaty bass out of it.



Nah, it's just the fact that it's a HTiB sub. It's more powerful than most HTiB subs (especially blowing away the cheapo passive subs) but it is what it is.


Keep in mind Onkyo is mostly a receiver/component company and puts out speakers as kind of a side effort. If you want real beef, look to a dedicated speaker company like SVS or something. Sell the Onkyo sub on eBay and put the money to a real monster and you'll get the thump you want.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sambow87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any problems putting this receiver on top of the Toshiba HD-A1? There are no vents on top of the HD DVD player (they are in the back) and i'll have about 6-8 inches of clearance in the back and about 4 feet of clearance for the receiver (if on top).
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sam




As long as the HD DVD player can handle the weight of a 20+ lb receiver, and its vents are in the back, it should be ok. Much better than putting the HD-DVD player on top of the receiver.


----------



## Ra Power




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay I just caved in and got the refurb unit for 339 off of onkyo, I went with black....I really hope I made a good decision.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find dimensions for the speakers/sub and other stuff? I want to see if I have room on my entertainment system shelf. Thanks a lot everyone



I just bought the 790 brand new at circuitcity.com for $359 + free shipping + tax = $375. I used a 10% off $199 or more from ebay, worked like a charm.


----------



## mrmiller1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I think full 7.1 has to be with the multichannel analog inputs, not with the digital coax or optical. I'm not sure if a PS3 has those like the standalone Blu-Ray players have.
> 
> 
> Some of the listening modes can take the 5.1 and matrix it between the surrounds. It's not true 7.1, but it is a different sound.



I believe the PS3 doesn't have Multichannel out, but does have HDMI. I think full 7.1 surround is also delivered by HDMI (1.2/3?), which you would need a reciever that accepts 7.1 from HDMI to hear. Still, even most Blu-Ray movies are only 5.1 surround, and even those with 7.1 probably have a 5.1EX/ES track, so you shouldn't be missing much.


=MATT=


----------



## centex99

I just purchased the 790 to upgrade my current RCA RT2500 setup.

I'm only going to be doing 5.1 with the 790 as well.

Last night, I got the front/center/sub hooked up and first impressions are fairly nice, but I'm not sure how much of a sound improvement I can hear. If its not that much, I may return it until I can spend a lot more money on a much better system. I was limited to fairly low volumes last night when I tested it. So I haven't gotten to crank it up with a action packed movie yet.

I'm also using the stock wire that comes with it, is the upgrade to 16GA improve the sound quality noticably? Or just when high power situations.

Anyone have any experience with both of these? Any suggestions?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrmiller1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe the PS3 doesn't have Multichannel out, but does have HDMI. I think full 7.1 surround is also delivered by HDMI (1.2/3?), which you would need a reciever that accepts 7.1 from HDMI to hear. Still, even most Blu-Ray movies are only 5.1 surround, and even those with 7.1 probably have a 5.1EX/ES track, so you shouldn't be missing much.
> 
> 
> =MATT=



Yeah, I heard about HDMI doing 7.1, but the 790 doesn't have HDMI, so it's kind of academic.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *centex99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm also using the stock wire that comes with it, is the upgrade to 16GA improve the sound quality noticably? Or just when high power situations.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with both of these? Any suggestions?



Wire won't matter too much, unless you have long runs. And even then, the short distance between the fronts and the receiver probably won't do a thing. Still, better wire might be a good investment.


Before you return the entire system, you might consider upgrading just the speakers. The 790 receiver is a pretty damn good receiver, and you can eBay the speakers and sub and put the money to some Athenas or a really nice subwoofer.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nozerider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up my 790 from CC, and am loving it. The only thing that is bumming me out is the subwoofer. For all the hype about the sub being powered, I expected my house to rattle. Not so. I have the sub gain at perhaps 75%, and the sub level in the setup at +6. I watch movies around volume 45, and the bass is OK. Not as great as I expected. Do you think mine might be defective? I find it hard to believe a powered sub would need the gain so high up to get any meaty bass out of it.



you can't get blood from a stone, nor high quality bass out of an HTIB sub, even the better ones like the onkyo model. decent bass doesn't really start untill you get to the $200 pricepoint, and house-shaking bass doesn't start until you're north of $400. what do you expect out of a $50 sub?


----------



## nozerider

Good point, after watching a few more movies, I realized it sounds much better than the 590's passive sub.



And now I know the first thing to be upgraded.


----------



## sambow87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As long as the HD DVD player can handle the weight of a 20+ lb receiver, and its vents are in the back, it should be ok. Much better than putting the HD-DVD player on top of the receiver.




Thanks! Yeah, i'm pretty sure it can handle the weight (I forgot the weight of it, but it's pretty damn sturdy and heavy).


Thanks again!


Sam


----------



## sambow87

So my HT-S790 should be here tomorrow and I just want to make sure on a couple of things. Will I notice a pretty big difference going from my Logitech Z-5500s to this system? Especially going from Digi Coax to 5.1 analog for HD-DVD sound formats? Everything in this system seems to be a significant upgrade to what I had, but I have some doubts after reading some other threads and the negativity of these speakers (hell, I thought my Logitechs sounded pretty good).


Sam


----------



## Tulpa

I have the stock Onkyo speakers and I think they sound all right for what they are.


Look, nobody's going to mistake them for Axioms or Infinitys or anything, but seeing as most HTiB will give you five plastic cased speakers with a single 3" woofer, whereas the Onkyo gives you wood cased ones with woofers and tweeters (and the fronts have two woofers), I'd say it's not bad.


Dunno how it stacks up to Logitech's, though.


----------



## metzler555

So I unhooked all my speakers except 1 and connected it with the boxed speaker wire. I turned the volume up to max again and still got static/hissing. I tried hooking up some other speakers too with the boxed wire and still got hissing on each one. So I guess it's the receiver then? THe hissing only comes on when I turn the volume up to max. Does anyone else have this problem? Is max volume hissing a 790 issue? Should I send this back to onkyo and get a new one?


Thanks a ton!


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metzler555* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I unhooked all my speakers except 1 and connected it with the boxed speaker wire. I turned the volume up to max again and still got static/hissing. I tried hooking up some other speakers too with the boxed wire and still got hissing on each one. So I guess it's the receiver then? THe hissing only comes on when I turn the volume up to max. Does anyone else have this problem? Is max volume hissing a 790 issue? Should I send this back to onkyo and get a new one?
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton!



I don't see a problem with what your decribing, just about any receiver will have a hissing sound coming from the receiver when pushed to max volume. It shouldn't be overwhelaming but you should definatly be able to hear it.


My question is why are you pushing the receiver to maximum volumes. What do you think you would ever listen to at max volumes wihout blowing the speakers, overloading/heating the recever or just plain pissing people off. I hardly ever have an instance where I turn my receiver above 1/2 volume and when I do it's generally not for any length of time.


If you hear hissing while playing source audio then yes their probably is a problem but I doubt your playing any kind of source audio at max volumes when you hear the hissing or your speakers would probably be blown.


----------



## Tulpa

Yeah, I only have mine in the 40s-50s, and rarely above 55. Above 60 and my neighbors will complain.


----------



## kermalou

vanns has them for $409 shipped, good deal?


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kermalou* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> vanns has them for $409 shipped, good deal?



Yeah that's a good deal new, especially with shipping. Circuit City has them for $399 with free shipping but they charge tax to just about everywhere though making the vanns deal better.


If you don't mind going refurbished. shoponkyo.com has them for $339 shipped with 1 year waranty. You can add an additional 2 years for $40 if you want making it a total of 3 (new comes with 2) and the total would be $379 shipped, imo that's a better deal but some have a problem with the concept of buying refurbished.


----------



## metzler555

I am not pushing the set above 55. I only am asking because I bought a refurb and was checking to make sure this problem wasn't just on my receiver. It happens on all connections and isn't signal specific. If the hissing is common with almost all receivers then everyone here experiences this hissing on max volume? I am new to home theatre and didn't want to be ripped by have a bum receiver.


Thanks


----------



## nozerider

Is it normal for this system to have a slight audio pause when you change the channels/ change tracks?


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metzler555* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not pushing the set above 55. I only am asking because I bought a refurb and was checking to make sure this problem wasn't just on my receiver. It happens on all connections and isn't signal specific. If the hissing is common with almost all receivers then everyone here experiences this hissing on max volume? I am new to home theatre and didn't want to be ripped by have a bum receiver.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I've never had a receiver that didn't emit some kind of hiss/whisp or whatever u want to call it it max volumes without a source being played but again I haven't tried it that often. I still don't understand why you're trying it. If it's a problem when listeing to audio then yeah it needs to be investigated, at max volumes without a source I wouldn't worry about it and if you do ever listen to anything at max volume for any lenghth of time, let me know what happens, I'm curious lol.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nozerider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it normal for this system to have a slight audio pause when you change the channels/ change tracks?



yes for a second or so, it's the receiver detecting the audio source.


----------



## metzler555

Thanks a lot I am pretty relieved. I just didn't want to have the hissing as an early sign of future problems. Thanks again!


----------



## Ra Power

I don't have my system hooked up yet. I'm only running an HDMI dvd player with this system, no video games. My TV and the DVD player both have only coax digital outs but there's only one coax in on the 790. I'm planning on running only the HDMI cable from the DVD player to the TV, and then a coax form the digital coax out on the TV to the 790. My question is, will the TV act as a "pass through"? Will I get all the surround formats to the 790 with the signal passing through the TV first?

TIA,

Matt


PS> I'll be using CableCard for my tuner.


----------



## Tulpa

What TV is this?


You can also run digital audio from the DVD player to the receiver, and then shut off the audio on the TV (if you need to.)


I don't run any audio to my TV in any form. It all goes to the receiver from three components.


Edit: I didn't see you used the TV for the tuner. That's a bit different.


----------



## Ra Power




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What TV is this?



Mitsubishi LT-46131


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can also run digital audio from the DVD player to the receiver, and then shut off the audio on the TV (if you need to.)
> 
> 
> I don't run any audio to my TV in any form. It all goes to the receiver from three components.
> 
> 
> Edit: I didn't see you used the TV for the tuner. That's a bit different.



Yeah, with the onboard tuner, I don't really have any choice if I want surround on cable _and_ DVD's. There are no optical outs on either the TV or the DVD player, only one coax out on each.


----------



## Dragon Knight

I finally ended up getting this system from Circuit City yesterday. It's my first HT system and I'm just trying to get it set up and working right now.










So far, everything seems to be working ok, but I have run in to a few problems while watching normal TV programs.


I'm using this system with an older Sanyo SDTV (about mid 90s), and I have it connected to the red and white Audio Out inputs on the back of the TV. Now when I set the system to Mono, the sound comes out of both front speakers. But with any other setting, including stereo, I'm only getting sound from the front right speaker.







Is this normal? I skimmed the manual and I didn't notice anything about this (although I may just have missed it).


If it helps, when I tried this system with my DVD player using a digital coaxial cable, both front speakers worked fine, no matter what setting I was using.


My second problem is, I can't seem to get sound out of the speakers without turning up my TV speakers as well. I was wondering if there's an easy way to keep the sound coming through the Onkyo speakers while turning the TV speakers off.


Is there anything I can do to fix these problems?


----------



## TheOtherOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes for a second or so, it's the receiver detecting the audio source.



Yep, it'll sometimes do it even in the middle of the same show on the same channel. For example, my local CBS station will usually have their primetime programming in 5.1 but half the commercials are in 2 channel so everytime they cut to a different commercial and cut back the sound dies for a second.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragon Knight* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this system with an older Sanyo SDTV (about mid 90s), and I have it connected to the red and white Audio Out inputs on the back of the TV. Now when I set the system to Mono, the sound comes out of both front speakers. But with any other setting, including stereo, I'm only getting sound from the front right speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal? I skimmed the manual and I didn't notice anything about this (although I may just have missed it).
> 
> 
> If it helps, when I tried this system with my DVD player using a digital coaxial cable, both front speakers worked fine, no matter what setting I was using.
> 
> 
> My second problem is, I can't seem to get sound out of the speakers without turning up my TV speakers as well. I was wondering if there's an easy way to keep the sound coming through the Onkyo speakers while turning the TV speakers off.
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can do to fix these problems?



If your TV is acting as the tuner, the receiver is probably only getting mono sound from the TV programs, or something along those lines. That's why it's only coming out of the left stereo speaker (left is usually the default for mono signals sent into a receiver set to stereo or surround. Mine had the same problem briefly imtil I started reexamining the connections.)


Do you have a cable box? If you do, try routing the sound from there instead of the TV. It would help even more if you have a cable box with a digital audio output like the DVD player.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ra Power* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, with the onboard tuner, I don't really have any choice if I want surround on cable _and_ DVD's. There are no optical outs on either the TV or the DVD player, only one coax out on each.




They make a coax to optical converter that you could run a coax from either component, convert to optical, and then into the receiver. It's not pretty, but I bet it would work.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=


----------



## Dragon Knight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your TV is acting as the tuner, the receiver is probably only getting mono sound from the TV programs, or something along those lines. That's why it's only coming out of the left stereo speaker (left is usually the default for mono signals sent into a receiver set to stereo or surround. Mine had the same problem briefly imtil I started reexamining the connections.)
> 
> 
> Do you have a cable box? If you do, try routing the sound from there instead of the TV. It would help even more if you have a cable box with a digital audio output like the DVD player.



As it turns out, my first problem was actually just do to my own error in connecting cables to the receiver.










But I connected the red and white audio cables to the cable box (mine doesn't have any digital audio inputs) and that solved my second problem easily, so thanks for the advice.


----------



## Litlratt

Received my 790 last Friday. Extremely pleased with its performance after tweaking considering the $289 price tag for the refurb. I appear to be having a problem with the receiver as the remote, or any other remote programmed for it, must be held a maximum of 3 feet away for it to work. The remote works flawlessly when programmed for other devices.

I contacted Onkyos' sales department this morning and opted for what I believe they called an advanced exchange where they will charge me for another complete unit and ship it. Once I receive it, all I have to do is exchange the defective part, attach the return address label(prepaid) and contact the carrier to pick up. As far as I'm concerned, it doesn't get much easier than that. In my particular case, the only time that I will be without a working receiver is when I swap them out. Just a heads up for those considering purchasing a refurb.


oops...forgot to add that they will credit my card once they receive the returned unit.


----------



## mchin247

I am waiting for my refurb 790 to arrive. I was wondering if anyone has hooked up the 790 to a Panny TH-42PX60U? The only thing that I have connected to the plasma is a Panny S52S DVD player via hdmi cable. I want to run the dvd player and plasma to the receiver. Will optical cables be fine?


Thanks.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchin247* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am waiting for my refurb 790 to arrive. I was wondering if anyone has hooked up the 790 to a Panny TH-42PX60U? The only thing that I have connected to the plasma is a Panny S52S DVD player via hdmi cable. I want to run the dvd player and plasma to the receiver. Will optical cables be fine?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yeah, just run an digital coaxial or optical calble (probably optical) from the DVD player to the receiver for audio.


----------



## mchin247

I forgot to mention that I still have basic cable....

Since I have the HDMI connection from the TV to the dvd player, I will here audio while watching tv once I connect the optical cable to the receiver ? Don't I need one for the panny into the receiver as well or will the HDMI cable take care of that? Double checking....


Thanks for your response Jakeman02.


----------



## RetRoe

I'm no expert but if you have a HDMI connection from the dvd player to the TV, I would think that running a digital coaxial or optical cable from the DVD player to the receiver is only going to output the sound from the DVD player to the receiver. While just watching TV from the cable source you will only hear audio from the TV's speakers. So yes, I'm pretty sure that if you also want to hear audio coming out of the receiver when watching Cable channels, another digital coaxial or optical cable will need to be run from the TV to the receiver.


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RetRoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm no expert but if you have a HDMI connection from the dvd player to the TV, I would think that running a digital coaxial or optical cable from the DVD player to the receiver is only going to output the sound from the DVD player to the receiver. While just watching TV from the cable source you will only hear audio from the TV's speakers. So yes, I'm pretty sure that if you also want to hear audio coming out of the receiver when watching Cable channels, another digital coaxial or optical cable will need to be run from the TV to the receiver.




Roe,

I was thinking the same but I guess I needed some guidance







..


Thanks for your input.


----------



## sambow87

Just received these today. Wow. These speakers are 2-3x bigger than my previous Logitechs. Even in the pictures that I saw of these speakers, they didn't look half this big. Going to have fun with these when I get all my cables from monoprice in!


Sam


----------



## Ra Power




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RetRoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm no expert but if you have a HDMI connection from the dvd player to the TV, I would think that running a digital coaxial or optical cable from the DVD player to the receiver is only going to output the sound from the DVD player to the receiver. While just watching TV from the cable source you will only hear audio from the TV's speakers. So yes, I'm pretty sure that if you also want to hear audio coming out of the receiver when watching Cable channels, another digital coaxial or optical cable will need to be run from the TV to the receiver.



See, that's my concern. The ONLY way I can get surround from cable is to connect the coax out on the TV to the coax in on the reciever because I'll be using CableCard (no cable box). My concern is whether or not the TV will pass the correct format (DTS, Pro Logic II(x), etc.) to the receiver. If so, I shouldn't need an audio cable from the DVD player to the receiver, right?

My only other concern is that I don't see a way I'll be able to defeat the TV's speakers and listen to the 790 only.


----------



## snids47

I'm new at this as you probably can see but I was wondering if anybody could help me try to understand what I will need as far as cables and how to hook it up. I'm sorry I did order the 790 and the 404 DVD yesterday.. I have the following Samsung HDTV LN-R-328W with 1. HDMI DVI input 1. S-Video input a VIP-622DVR Dishnetwork box 1. Digital Audio 1. S--Video 1. HDTV Digital Output and a Xbox. Hope someone can help!


----------



## Ra Power




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snids47* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm new at this as you probably can see but I was wondering if anybody could help me try to understand what I will need as far as cables and how to hook it up. I'm sorry I did order the 790 and the 404 DVD yesterday.. I have the following Samsung HDTV LN-R-328W with 1. HDMI DVI input 1. S-Video input a VIP-622DVR Dishnetwork box 1. Digital Audio 1. S--Video 1. HDTV Digital Output and a Xbox. Hope someone can help!




When you say "HDTV digital output" I take it you mean HDMI? If so, you'll have to decide which device to plug into the single HDMI input on your TV, the satellite box, or the dvd player. Personally, I'd use it for the sat box. Then you'd want to hook up the DVD player to the TV via component with a seperate audio cable to the receiver.


In which case you will need:


HDMI cable - For sat box

Optical audio cable - Sat box > receiver

Component video cable for DVD > TV

Coax audio cable for DVD > receiver


For the HT-S790:


16 AWG speaker wire (the stock stuff is junk)

Coax audio cable for subwoofer (again, the stock one is junk)


BTW, monoprice.com for all your cabling needs. Their prices are unbeatable, literally.


----------



## snids47

Thanks for the help. I guess I need to get it and place everyting on the stand to see long the cables I need to get. I only thing is that I live so far from any stores. So when I get all up and see if I need help I'll get back on for some help if I need it. Again thanks.


----------



## Ra Power




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snids47* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help. I guess I need to get it and place everyting on the stand to see long the cables I need to get. I only thing is that I live so far from any stores. So when I get all up and see if I need help I'll get back on for some help if I need it. Again thanks.




No prob!

You'll want to run screaming from B&M stores when it comes to cables. You'd literally pay 3X more + at a retail store than at an online place like monoprice. Also, when sizing your cables, make sure to account for enough to be able to pull out your components for cleaning, etc. I used 6 ft cables, long enough but not too much copper.


----------



## FENGxdynasty

Hi all, i have encountered a problem with my refurbished S790 HTS. When I turn on the receiver to watch TV, initially there is sound. But after about 1 minute, the speakers make a tic sound and then silence. Receiver is still on. This also happens when tuner is on and when I play my xbox 360. If I turn it off and then back on, it works again until about a minute later and the same thing happens again.










Speakers are connected using oem wires, the rear surround speakers are not connected. I have a Sammy LN-S3251D, HD cable box from timewarner. Cable box connected via dvi to hdmi to TV, xbox component to TV, optical cables from cable box and xbox to receiver.


Anyone know why this is happening? Thanks in advance.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ra Power* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> when sizing your cables, make sure to account for enough to be able to pull out your components for cleaning, etc. I used 6 ft cables, long enough but not too much copper.



Very good advice.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ra Power* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You'll want to run screaming from B&M stores when it comes to cables. You'd literally pay 3X more + at a retail store than at an online place like monoprice.



I think at the B&M you may often pay 10x more, if not more.


----------



## namtrahj

I think I know the answer to this but I'm going to ask anyway.


My sister bought one of these, set it up with the help of her boyfriend and everything is fine except that they're getting no sound from the sub. I don't live near her so I can't check it out myself, but after talking to her I have ascertained that:

1) The sub is plugged in and is getting power (the light is on)

2) The sub is indeed connected to the receiver

3) She is at least aware of the gain on the subwoofer, so I'm assuming it's not turned all the way down

4) She's gone through the troubleshooting section in the manual and

5) She's messed around with various settings that seemed relevant but with no results.


My guess is that there is just some incorrect setting or something along those lines, but since I'm not there I can't check. I just thought I'd ask here to see if there is any possible simple explanation, such as the the sub being disabled out of the box for some reason. Is there any easy answer like that or some other seemingly obvious setup step that a HT-illiterate might miss that could cause this?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *namtrahj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I know the answer to this but I'm going to ask anyway.
> 
> 
> My sister bought one of these, set it up with the help of her boyfriend and everything is fine except that they're getting no sound from the sub. I don't live near her so I can't check it out myself, but after talking to her I have ascertained that:
> 
> 1) The sub is plugged in and is getting power (the light is on)
> 
> 2) The sub is indeed connected to the receiver
> 
> 3) She is at least aware of the gain on the subwoofer, so I'm assuming it's not turned all the way down
> 
> 4) She's gone through the troubleshooting section in the manual and
> 
> 5) She's messed around with various settings that seemed relevant but with no results.
> 
> 
> My guess is that there is just some incorrect setting or something along those lines, but since I'm not there I can't check. I just thought I'd ask here to see if there is any possible simple explanation, such as the the sub being disabled out of the box for some reason. Is there any easy answer like that or some other seemingly obvious setup step that a HT-illiterate might miss that could cause this?



My sub worked out of the box.


Either the sub is broken, it isn't hooked up (which you eliminated), it's turned down (again, eliminated), or it's deactivated in the receiver.


Under the setup menu, the first selection is for the speakers. Subwoofer should be "Yes." If it's "No," it's deactivated.


Could also be the crossover, but she should be getting SOME sound.


----------



## kjmayer

I turned level of other speakers down to -4db and turned sub up to +12 db. out of the box my sub seemed to do nothing. now it sounds pretty good. you have to experiment a little


----------



## PabloCruz

You might have her try the Audio Test Tone button (on the remote) to see if any sound is coming out.


----------



## Dragon Knight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *namtrahj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I know the answer to this but I'm going to ask anyway.
> 
> 
> My sister bought one of these, set it up with the help of her boyfriend and everything is fine except that they're getting no sound from the sub. I don't live near her so I can't check it out myself, but after talking to her I have ascertained that:
> 
> 1) The sub is plugged in and is getting power (the light is on)
> 
> 2) The sub is indeed connected to the receiver
> 
> 3) She is at least aware of the gain on the subwoofer, so I'm assuming it's not turned all the way down
> 
> 4) She's gone through the troubleshooting section in the manual and
> 
> 5) She's messed around with various settings that seemed relevant but with no results.
> 
> 
> My guess is that there is just some incorrect setting or something along those lines, but since I'm not there I can't check. I just thought I'd ask here to see if there is any possible simple explanation, such as the the sub being disabled out of the box for some reason. Is there any easy answer like that or some other seemingly obvious setup step that a HT-illiterate might miss that could cause this?



On the bottom of the remote, there's a channel select button. Select subwoofer and turn it up. I just got mine a few days ago and the sub wasn't doing anything during cable TV (and barely doing anything during DVDs either), but it's impossible _not_ to notice it after some easy tweaking with the remote.










Also note, the light on the sub should be green. If it's set too low or off, it will enter standby according to my manual, and the light on the subwoofer will be red.


----------



## Fragster

Vanns is now giving the 24" Sanus stands for FREE again for $409 ...no tax/free shipping! Excellent deal as u get the stands for free or u can just EBay them and get at least $30 back.


Ray


----------



## RobDMB

Could anyone tell me what the difference is between the Onkyo S780 and the S790 model. I assume the s780 is older, but I have an opportunity to pick one up from a friend at what seems like a good price so i'm wondering what the differences are. Thanks.


----------



## afrogt

790 has an audio sync delay feature where you can adjust the audio delay when pairing with a flat panel. Sometimes the video and audio are a little bit out of sync and you can correct for this on the 790.


And the 790 has XM compatibility. Other than that they're pretty much the same.


----------



## RobDMB

Thanks for the response. Is it better for audio/video sync to connect the video connections to the receiver or just connect them straight to the tv and only connect the audio to the receiver. Also, are the speakers the same between the S780 and S790 or have they been upgraded as well?


----------



## snids47

Does anyone know where I could pickup speaker stands and save money?


----------



## Tulpa

Cheapest I've seen is like at Amazon. EBay would probably have some for cheap, too.


How are you at woodworking? I was able to build two 38" stands for my fronts with ~$20 worth of material from Lowes/Home Depot.


----------



## snids47

Maybe I will try that. Thanks much!!


----------



## beatnikdaddio

PLEASE forgive me if this is in the wrong forum, but i searched and could not find any other forum that i felt was the right fit.


i have the *onkyo S790* and bought the *onkyo DS-A2 dock for the ipod* to compliment the receiver. since i have all of my cds loaded on to my ipod, i decided to use the ipod dock instead of buying a CD player for the receiver.


i have a 5th generation ipod with video/pictures and was eager to finally be able to use these features as well as hear my ipod playing through my onkyo receiver. as the manual instructed, i hooked up the DS-A2 dock to an audio/video input on the reciever and assigned it as HDD.


Everything is great when listening to music from the ipod through the receiver, navigating using the on-screen display, but i *cannot get the dock to play my videos or display my picture slideshows.* the manual says that you cannot use the OSD to navigate the videos or pictures, and that you must manually start them on the ipod itself then it plays on your TV, but i do this and do not get ANY video whatsoever. only when i have the OSD turned on do i see anything on the video input, but that is just the menu that lets you select music. i have even taken the dock off of the receiver and plugged it directly into the tv's video input without success.

*does anyone have this unit that could give me some insight on what i must do to get the dock to play my videos and pictures?* the manual has very little instruction and is very vague about how to play your videos/pictures, other than to say you can do it.


thank you.


----------



## flags

Walmart has some nice stands for $18.00 as of last week.


----------



## flags

That's $18.00 a pair


----------



## flags

I have been hearing that to avoid clipping you should not connect the back two behind you speakers on the 790. Is this true?


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been hearing that to avoid clipping you should not connect the back two behind you speakers on the 790. Is this true?



I'm not sure what clipping is?


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been hearing that to avoid clipping you should not connect the back two behind you speakers on the 790. Is this true?



huh?


----------



## flags

Clipping occurs when an amplifier is asked to deliver more current to a speaker than the amp is capable of doing. When an amplifier clips, it literally cuts off the tops and bottoms of the musical waveforms that it's trying to reproduce, thus the term. This introduces a huge amount of distortion into the output signal. Clipping can be heard as a crunching sound on musical peaks.


----------



## jbxnyr

I have a S590 and posted to the other forum but thought I would post here as well in case you higher-end owners have the same problem...and a solution!


--------

While watching TV, the shows are one volume but the commercials are much louder. I think Dolby 5.1 shows are coming in soft but 2.0 commercials are booming. Constantly reaching for the remote and adjusting the volume is a real pain. Is there a way to "normalize" or set a narrow volume range so that there isn't much difference between modes?


Thanks.


----------



## HBIC

i just purchased 31" Sanus speaker stands for $35 delivered off Amazon via Ritz Camera

Ebay had the same ones but they were basically around $48-$50 delivered...I thought about making stands but then for $35 bucks decided not to


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Clipping occurs when an amplifier is asked to deliver more current to a speaker than the amp is capable of doing. When an amplifier clips, it literally cuts off the tops and bottoms of the musical waveforms that it's trying to reproduce, thus the term. This introduces a huge amount of distortion into the output signal. Clipping can be heard as a crunching sound on musical peaks.



Yes, but what evidence do you have that the receiver cannot power the speakers in a 7.1 setup?

This receiver has an excellent reputation as being a base for later speaker upgrades.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been hearing that to avoid clipping you should not connect the back two behind you speakers on the 790. Is this true?



no, not with the speakers included in the package. it is a solid receiver designed to drive 7 channels into 8 ohms simultaneously. i think the onkyo engineers designed their HTIB's to work the way they were supposed with the included speakers.










if one were to swap out the speakers for 6 ohm or 4 ohm types, the possibility of clipping the amp(s) might be more of a concern.


----------



## mchin247

I finally got my 790 today. It came with remote batteries and speaker wires. The receiver looks brand new. The only thing left is to order my optical cables...bummer










Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## HBIC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, but what evidence do you have that the receiver cannot power the speakers in a 7.1 setup?
> 
> This receiver has an excellent reputation as being a base for later speaker upgrades.



i am set up with for 7.1 and everything sounds Fantastic and I havent even changed out the dental floss yet


----------



## HBIC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchin247* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally got my 790 today. It came with remote batteries and speaker wires. The receiver looks brand new. The only thing left is to order my optical cables...bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their help.



is the







because you bought a refurb and they werent included? if so dont feel bad they dont come with the new ones either


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HBIC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because you bought a refurb and they werent included? if so dont feel bad they dont come with the new ones either



I meant that I have to order the optical cables and wait for them to come in.


----------



## flags

You can pick up optical cables at Radio Shack or Walmart.


----------



## mchin247

I am going to order them from monoprice. Just my luck, they are out of stock right now.


----------



## flags

24 inch stands are the choice for the front 790 speakers. You want them at ear level when you are seated and no higher.


----------



## flags

What are you using the optical cables for?


----------



## HBIC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchin247* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I meant that I have to order the optical cables and wait for them to come in.



i think they have 3footers in stock(if you dont have far to run it)


----------



## nozerider

You can get optical cables cheap in a B&M store.


----------



## mchin247

I have the dvd player connected to my plasma via hdmi. So I will use the optical cables to connect the dvd player and tv to the receiver for audio.


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HBIC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i think they have 3footers in stock(if you dont have far to run it)



I don't but I want the extra length just in case that I change my setup down the road.


----------



## HBIC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nozerider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can get optical cables cheap in a B&M store.



i know someone that couldnt wait and bought theirs at Walmart but then returned it when their monoprice cables arrived...they kept their receipt and got a full refund


and no it wasnt me(yet







)


----------



## Jakeman02

try partsexpress.com for cables if you don't want to wait on monoprice to get them in stock. PE charges a little more in shipping ususaly, not much though and great quality cables also on the cheap also great people to deal with.


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> try partsexpress.com for cables if you don't want to wait on monoprice to get them in stock. PE charges a little more in shipping ususaly, not much though and great quality cables also on the cheap also great people to deal with.



Thanks Jakeman. I will take a look.


----------



## bostero07

can somene explain how the 'dimension' feature work?


----------



## kermalou

hey, I have a HD cable box, HMDI DVD player, and XBOX 360.


should i connect all 3 via the component cables in the reciever and then run them to the TV or shall i keep them seperately connected to the TV?


----------



## TheOtherOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HBIC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i know someone that couldnt wait and bought theirs at Walmart but then returned it when their monoprice cables arrived...they kept their receipt and got a full refund
> 
> 
> and no it wasnt me(yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I know someone else who needed an HDMI cable for their TV, and was too impatient to wait on the ordered one to hook things up, so they bought one at Wal-Mart for $34 (which is cheap compared to $90 at Circuit City) and then returned it once their $5.84 monoprice cable showed up.


----------



## TheOtherOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kermalou* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey, I have a HD cable box, HMDI DVD player, and XBOX 360.
> 
> 
> should i connect all 3 via the component cables in the reciever and then run them to the TV or shall i keep them seperately connected to the TV?



It is really personal preference. I like being able to do Picture in Picture so I hook all my video sources straight to the TV.


If your DVD player is upconverting, one thing you'll need to consider is that it won't upscale if it is hooked via component instead of HDMI.


----------



## elmdor

I was wondering what listening mode everyone uses for TV and DVD's. When I'm watching HDTV the Dolby Digital signal is on and nothing else. I am running a 5.1 setup and I want the best quality sound. I have a motorola cable box and the audio is fed through a coax cable to the receiver. What is everyone else using?


----------



## K2QB3

Hello, first post.


I just ordered a refurb and I'm wondering if anyone has tried setting this system up as a 5.1 with a couple more substantial full range speakers on the "B" channels to punch up the bass? Sounds like the sub isn't all that impressive.


Am I understanding right that if I set all the speakers to "small" they'll be crossed over with the sub and then the B channels can still be run full range?


Or will that mess up the whole surround sound field?


I've got a couple nice 100 watt 8", 8ohm kenwoods just lying around, actually I have a nice pair of Altecs too, bit smaller.


I wouldn't expect I could somehow run a passive sub, I have one of those too...


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmdor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering what listening mode everyone uses for TV and DVD's. When I'm watching HDTV the Dolby Digital signal is on and nothing else. I am running a 5.1 setup and I want the best quality sound. I have a motorola cable box and the audio is fed through a coax cable to the receiver. What is everyone else using?



TV - TV Logic or Pro Logic IIx Movie


DVD - DTS Neo 6 if the DVD has it, otherwise plain ol' Dolby Digital 5.1. Sometimes combine that with IIx Movie. Mono Movie if it's something really old, when mono was the only sound they had.


You've probably got it set up for the best sound right now, but play around with it. You may find some settings you like better. It's just a simple scroll through the modes, and you can always go back to one.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K2QB3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect I could somehow run a passive sub, I have one of those too...



You'll need a powered sub, but you can ebay the Onkyo one and put the money towards a better one. That'll go a LONG way to improving bass.


Setting speakers to small and crossover to 120 gave quite a bit of bass to mine. I'm not that picky, but it's something to consider. But upgrading the speakers, especially the sub, will make it sparkle.


----------



## Ra Power




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How are you at woodworking? I was able to build two 38" stands for my fronts with ~$20 worth of material from Lowes/Home Depot.



This is what I'm planning on doing, great idea! I just finished remodeling my downstairs and I went OFF with the walnut stain. I'm going to make some stands with some nice columns in the middle.


----------



## long4928

Just got one today. Only running 5.1. Should I have the rear most speakers hooked up or use the side speaker output for 5.1? Only hearing the rears on the test tone and not during movies or music.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *long4928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got one today. Only running 5.1. Should I have the rear most speakers hooked up or use the side speaker output for 5.1?



Hook up to the sides for 5.1 (on the receiver end. You can use whatever speakers you want on the other end.) Then turn the surround backs off in the setup menu.




> Quote:
> Only hearing the rears on the test tone and not during movies or music.



Make sure you have a surround listening mode engaged, like Dolby Digital or PLIIx, or one of the music modes like Orchestra.


Also, keep in mind most sources won't use the surrounds much, unless it's a huge epic action movie or something of that nature. The surrounds are mostly for ambience, to kind of immerse you in sound. Your front three and sub do most of the work.


----------



## Floyd16x

I can't seem to get Dolby Digital audio from the receiver.


Samsung 50' HD Plasma

Scientific Atlanta HD/DVR Cable Box

Onkyo HT-S790 Home Theater Sys.

Sony DVD Player

PS2


Here's how I have it all hooked up:


Cable Box ---> TV (via HDMI cable)


Onkyo ---> TV (via component cable for video output)


TV ----> Onkyo (via Optical Audio)

* the reason I went through the tv was because the PS2 has to be connected to the TV; this audio for the PS2 would then be sent to the receiver from the tv (ps2 is unable to be connected directly to Onkyo due to upconversion issues)


PS2 ---> TV (via composite cables (1 video/2 analog audio)


DVD ---> Onkyo (via Component cable for video/coaxial aud cable)




Now, when I monitor HBO HD (5.1 broadcasted), the receiver does not give me the option of selecting a 5.1 listening option (only stereo, mono, PLII, etc.).


Can anyone help me? I've tried a few other forums but cannot get this right.


ps- I've tried moving the optical audio cable. Instead of getting audio from the TV, I moved it to the Cable Box--no change, Plus I can no longer hear the PS2 since the audio is being pumped into the TV (which is no longer connected to the receiver)...


Very confused, very frustrated.


----------



## Tulpa

Do you have the digital input enabled to the correct connection?


----------



## Floyd16x

yes, I believe so. I am hearing audio, it's just not Dolby - just a two stereo signal


----------



## TheOtherOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floyd16x* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes, I believe so. I am hearing audio, it's just not Dolby - just a two stereo signal



Are you sure the channel you are watching has the dolby digital language track selected? I'm not familiar with HBOHD but I know on my sat box all the channels with Dolby Digital tracks are actually the 2nd or 3rd track and, since the stb defaults to the first track, I have to change it and save the selection for each channel. Maybe HBOHD still has a PCM track as the first one?


----------



## sambow87

Just come updates after messing with the system for a while.


I bought some 14 Gauge speaker wire for my system and hooked it up to be 5.1 (left the other 2 rears in the box). I hooked it up to the 5.1 analogs in the back of my HD DVD player. I have my speakers set to large with a crossover of 120hz on both the HD DVD player and the receiver.


In order to have everything sound normal, I turn down the fronts to -9db, the center to -6, the rears to -5 (i love me some surround), and the bass set at +0.


Everything sounds great, lots of bass, TrueHD and DD+ are awesome. My only problem is that I can't save these settings on the receiver, which kind of sucks, but isn't a big deal.


Also, I get a really high pitched noise out of the center channel sometimes during just dialog scenes. I don't know why this is happening (because it happened with my old sound system, logitech z-5500s, and this new one has replaced everything). What do you think it is?


Sam


----------



## qbbraveheart

does it matter where the rear surround placement is....the way my living room(not to mention I have to keep them away from the little one)I would want to mount the rears up in the corners


and im not going to be using the other pair of rear surrounds either

my living room is shaped odd


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sambow87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just come updates after messing with the system for a while.
> 
> 
> I bought some 14 Gauge speaker wire for my system and hooked it up to be 5.1 (left the other 2 rears in the box). I hooked it up to the 5.1 analogs in the back of my HD DVD player. I have my speakers set to large with a crossover of 120hz on both the HD DVD player and the receiver.
> 
> 
> In order to have everything sound normal, I turn down the fronts to -9db, the center to -6, the rears to -5 (i love me some surround), and the bass set at +0.
> 
> 
> Everything sounds great, lots of bass, TrueHD and DD+ are awesome. My only problem is that I can't save these settings on the receiver, which kind of sucks, but isn't a big deal.
> 
> 
> Also, I get a really high pitched noise out of the center channel sometimes during just dialog scenes. I don't know why this is happening (because it happened with my old sound system, logitech z-5500s, and this new one has replaced everything). What do you think it is?
> 
> 
> Sam



As far as your settings go, the recvr should save your settings. Did you set the settings in the set-up part of the recvr or just off the remote control. I believe if you set it up in the settings area of the recvr it should save them.


----------



## kermalou

so im messing around with the system today, I have a big DLP TV and is there a problem mounting the center speaker on a shelf above the TV?


also, is there a difference with using diff speaker wires with these speakers?


----------



## afrogt

No problem mounting center above TV. But try to angle it down towards the main listening area.


I'm sure its been answered a million times before. The speaker wire that comes with the system is very thin, like 22 gauge. Try replacing it with some thicker wire maybe 14 or 16 gauge. You may or may not hear a difference, many people on here have. And the cost of 16ga is so cheap, its worth it just for peace of mind.


----------



## flags

You can use a couple of doorstops to angle the center speaker down toward the listening area. Replacing the wire will also help to make your system last longer and run cooler.


----------



## flags

Amazon.com and other online stores sell special shelves for the center speaker. Omnimount makes a nice one.


----------



## nozerider

Yeah, the door stop is what I put under my center.



I know everyone has a differing opinion, but using stock speakers, do people run the fronts on large or small setting? 120 or 100hz?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nozerider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know everyone has a differing opinion, but using stock speakers, do people run the fronts on large or small setting? 120 or 100hz?




I run the fronts on small, although I can't tell much difference from the large, but most seem to like it on small, so whatever.


I've heard differing opinions on the crossover, but I run mine on 120 and like it. Onkyo's manual gives a crossover range based on the size of the fronts, and the 100-120 falls in line with the stock speaker size, leaning more towards 120.


Some say 80 works, but I tried it and hated it. They must not be using the stocks, or I have a vastly different opinion on what sounds good.


----------



## snids47

Getting ready to start hookup on my new 790 and I have a older Yamaha Subwoofer Model # YST-Sw 120 and was wondering if it is better than the sub that came with the 790? I purchased the 404 onkyo DVD with the 790 and boy I'm really concerned that I'm going to be able to hook this all up. Any advise on this would really be nice.


----------



## Tulpa

What kind of TV do you have?


----------



## snids47

I talked to you the other day and told you I would wait and get it to ask for help. Thank you!!! I t is Samsung LN-R328W It has HDMI/DVI in S-Video in Compoment in 1-2


----------



## flags

The only time you run the speakers as large is when they are floor model speakers that are tall enough that they don't require a stand. Otherwise run them all as small.


120 hz seems to work better than 100hz


----------



## Wormsbaby

I got my 790 today! First let me just say that I was VERY surprised as to how huge and heavy the box was. I was also surprised at the size of the center/front/left speakers, but I don't view that as a bad thing.


Anyways I have a couple questions. So other thanthe speakers/sub I am hooking up a cable box, a PS3, and obviously my HDTV to the reicever and that's it. What exactly would be the way to go about hooking it all up?


I was thinking 16 awg wire (monoprice is sold out, any suggestions?) for the speakers, an HDMI cable from my ps3 to my tv, and an optical from my ps3 to the receiver (is this one okay?. How should I hook up the tv to the receiver? and how should i hook up the cable box to the receiver and/or tv?


also should I get a different cable for the subwoofer? I heard the one included isn't very good.


last question --- does anyone have any good suggestions for speaker stands for the rear speakers? I am only using this has a 5.1 setup, so I only need 2. Thanks a LOT to anyone that answers any or all of my questions. I apologize for being such a newbie at all this stuff.


----------



## Jakeman02

For wire check home depot or lowes, they are usually as cheap as going internet once you factor in shipping. If you want to go internet check partsexpress.com.


Connections for PS3 is correct and yes that cable is fine.


You can hook video from the cable box straight to the tv or through the receiver using the receiver as a video switcher, that's the route I'd go. You'll need one connection for video, (component, composite) whatever your cable box uses running to the receiver and then 1 connection for audio to the receiver.


If all you have is component video going from your sources to the receiver all you need is 1 component cable going from the receiver to the TV. If you have anything connected with composite or svideo you'll have to run a cable to the tv for them also.


For speaker stands check these out, I got them a few months ago and very happy with them.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshow...45&rak=240-762 


I haven't seen the sub cable that comes with the system but judging by what I have see, speaker wire etc, yeah I'd replace it.


----------



## Wormsbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For wire check home depot or lowes, they are usually as cheap as going internet once you factor in shipping. If you want to go internet check partsexpress.com.
> 
> 
> Connections for PS3 is correct and yes that cable is fine.



thanks



> Quote:
> You can hook video from the cable box straight to the tv or through the receiver using the receiver as a video switcher, that's the route I'd go. You'll need one connection for video, (component, composite) whatever your cable box uses running to the receiver and then 1 connection for audio to the receiver.



I have a comcast HD cable box...any idea what I would need? I'd check myself right now, but I'm not going to be back to my apt until Wednesday.



> Quote:
> If all you have is component video going from your sources to the receiver all you need is 1 component cable going from the receiver to the TV. If you have anything connected with composite or svideo you'll have to run a cable to the tv for them also.



From what I understand, component is 2nd best after HDMI...so would hooking up one single component handle both my audio/video?



> Quote:
> For speaker stands check these out, I got them a few months ago and very happy with them.
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshow...45&rak=240-762



Just to veryify, you have used these stands with the rear smaller speakers that come up with this system, correct? So I'm guessing they fit on quite nicely? thanks for the link



> Quote:
> I haven't seen the sub cable that comes with the system but judging by what I have see, speaker wire etc, yeah I'd replace it.



Do you know what kind of sub cable would be best? Thanks a lot for bearing with all my questions.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Just to veryify, you have used these stands with the rear smaller speakers that come up with this system, correct? So I'm guessing they fit on quite nicely? thanks for the link.



I use those for my fronts. Would work fine for rears.


----------



## Jakeman02

"I have a comcast HD cable box...any idea what I would need? I'd check myself right now, but I'm not going to be back to my apt until Wednesday."


If you don't have access to your cable box try calling the cable company. They should be able to look up what model you have and tell you the video outputs, probably component.


"From what I understand, component is 2nd best after HDMI...so would hooking up one single component handle both my audio/video?"


Component is video, you'll need a seperate audio cable for each source and Component video does offer the best resolution below hdmi.


"Just to veryify, you have used these stands with the rear smaller speakers that come up with this system, correct? So I'm guessing they fit on quite nicely?"


No I haven't used those stands with the speakers that come in your system. I do use them with Athena Point 5 bookshelves which are almost the same size a little larger. The mount on the stand is adjustable to any width up to just below 8". It comes with velcro to attach to the stand and speakers to keep them secure from the bottom.


"Do you know what kind of sub cable would be best?"


Anything from monoprice or parts express will work great.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=


----------



## Wormsbaby

Here's the back of my cable box. 


So I'm still confused how to hook up my TV and my cable box to my receiver...


Looking at the picture above, would I use component or composite for my cable box? And then component for my TV? Okay so if that's right, what kind of audio would I use to connect my cable box and TV to the receiver? optical?


once again sorry i'm an idiot.


----------



## Tulpa

Hey, we were all idiots when we started.










It's kind of hard to see, but I'm almost sure you have component output on your box. You can run video through the component cable from your Comcast box to the Video 1 input on the receiver. Then another component from the monitor out on the receiver to the TV.


PS3, if you use HDMI, just run it direct to the TV. Or connect it with a component cable to the receiver in Video 2, but if you have HDMI, I'd take advantage of it. (But if you use component cables for both the Comcast box and the PS3, the receiver can then act as a switcher and one button will swap the video and audio.)


Note, Comcast to Video 1 and PS3 to Video 2 are just suggestions. You can switch them, or use the DVD input, or even use Video 3 on the front of the receiver. Up to you.



You don't really have to connect audio of any type to the TV. The 790 uses one coaxial digital inputs and three optical inputs. I always use optical if the player/cable box/game system gives me a choice, so that my coaxial is free for any components that only use that. I can't see an optical digital out on your Comcast box, so you may have to use coaxial. It'll provide the same audio quality as an optical anyway, so no worries. Just be sure to assign it the correct input with the digital input button on the front of the receiver.


----------



## Wormsbaby

Thanks a lot for responding.


Okay so just to double check what I plan on doing:


The only three things in my setup are my PS3, cable box, and my HDTV... so


1) I plan on connecting the PS3 to the TV using HDMI, and the PS3 to the receiver using optical.


2) Cable box will be connected to the receiver Video1 using component. Audio will be connected using coaxial.


3) TV will be connected to the receiver using the monitor out component option on the receiver.


4) 16AWG wire....anyone have a good link from partexpress? They seem to have a ton of options. Here's a page with all the 16AWG wires they carry. 


5) Switch the stock sub wire with this digital coax cable from monoprice 


Two questions left (hopefully the last two)


1) For my component cables should I be going with 3RCA or 5RCA and also does it matter whether I go for the premium ones or not? If you're not sure what i'm talking about check out this link from monoprice 


2) I think the only thing that I haven't covered is how should I connect the audio from my tv to the receiver?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions left (hopefully the last two)
> 
> 
> 1) For my component cables should I be going with 3RCA or 5RCA and also does it matter whether I go for the premium ones or not? If you're not sure what i'm talking about check out this link from monoprice
> 
> 
> 2) I think the only thing that I haven't covered is how should I connect the audio from my tv to the receiver?




1. I have purchased the 5RCA from Monoprice. Although it is nice to have the audio and video cables together, the resulting cable is thick and tough to squeeze through small home entertainment wire holes. I would stick with seperate 3RCA for the video (Red/Green/Blue) and 2RCA audio (red/white) if you need it.


2. Depends on your TV. Some have only an analog (red/white) out, others have a digital (usually optical) audio out. Check the TV and purchase the appropriate cable and run it to the receiver as another source.


----------



## Wormsbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. I have purchased the 5RCA from Monoprice. Although it is nice to have the audio and video cables together, the resulting cable is thick and tough to squeeze through small home entertainment wire holes. I would stick with seperate 3RCA for the video (Red/Green/Blue) and 2RCA audio (red/white) if you need it.
> 
> 
> 2. Depends on your TV. Some have only an analog (red/white) out, others have a digital (usually optical) audio out. Check the TV and purchase the appropriate cable and run it to the receiver as another source.



Oh I didn't realize that 5RCA meant audio as well (makes sense)....what kind of "audio" is that though? Is that considered good quality? I won't have the problem with small wire holes (it's an open back entertainment center).


BTW the available connections on my TV are RF Input, HDMI, Component Inputs, S-Video Inputs, and A/V Inputs.


So I'm guessing for sound I'm going to have to go with A/V inputs, correct? I'm kind of surprised my less than 1 year old HDTV doesn't have an optical output...


----------



## flags

 http://www.ehdmi.com/index.html


----------



## flags

I need to run some speaker wire up the side and over the top and back down the other side of a door frame. What type of fasteners are used to keep the wire in place? I would like to use white fasteners if possible.


----------



## kermalou

where is another great place to pick up some toslink cables? monoprice is on backorder and so is alot of ther places..


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing for sound I'm going to have to go with A/V inputs, correct? I'm kind of surprised my less than 1 year old HDTV doesn't have an optical output...



Do you need to have your TV outputting sound to your receiver? I mean, your a/v sources from your first post say PS3 and cable box, and both of those are sending their sound to the receiver already through their digital audio cables.


Unless your TV is acting as a tuner or something (which I'm assuming not since you have a cable box), I'd just run all audio from the two sources to the receiver and call it good.


----------



## Wormsbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you need to have your TV outputting sound to your receiver? I mean, your a/v sources from your first post say PS3 and cable box, and both of those are sending their sound to the receiver already through their digital audio cables.
> 
> 
> Unless your TV is acting as a tuner or something (which I'm assuming not since you have a cable box), I'd just run all audio from the two sources to the receiver and call it good.



Idiotic question: So if my TV is only hooked up to my receiver using component, how will the sound reach the receiver/speakers from my tv?


Will the coax cable running from my cable box to my receiver handle that?


----------



## Tulpa

Yeah, the cable box sends out the audio signal to the receiver through the digital audio cable. The TV doesn't need to be involved in the audio processing.


I have my TV set up to act only as a monitor for video signals. All sound goes to the receiver only.


----------



## Jakeman02

you can also run an analog, (red/white) connection from your cable box to the tv for the times you might want to just use the tv speakers and just turn the volume on the tv down when you're using the receiver. I personally don't do this, I use the receiver for audio 100% on everything.


----------



## flags

How does this Sony compare to the HT-S790 sound quality wise?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you can also run an analog, (red/white) connection from your cable box to the tv for the times you might want to just use the tv speakers and just turn the volume on the tv down when you're using the receiver. I personally don't do this, I use the receiver for audio 100% on everything.




I run a digital optical from my cable box to the receiver and red/white from the cable box to the TV. That way, I can listen to either the receiver (95% of the time) or just the TV speakers (5%). I also have my Harmony remote programmed to mute the TV when I use the receiver, so I don't get a weird echo effect.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh I didn't realize that 5RCA meant audio as well (makes sense)....what kind of "audio" is that though? Is that considered good quality? I won't have the problem with small wire holes (it's an open back entertainment center).
> 
> 
> BTW the available connections on my TV are RF Input, HDMI, Component Inputs, S-Video Inputs, and A/V Inputs.
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing for sound I'm going to have to go with A/V inputs, correct? I'm kind of surprised my less than 1 year old HDTV doesn't have an optical output...




The 5RCA is made up of 3RCA Component Video (Red/Green/Blue) and 2RCA analog audio (Red/White). The video is good quality (only HDMI/DVI is better), the audio is not (as it is still analog, not digital). The 5RCA cable just keeps the video and audio cables together (instead of having two seperate cables (a 3RCA and a 2RCA). Downside is the resulting cable is quite thick. I would go with seperate 3RCA and 2RCA cables.


And there are many HDTVs that only have analog (red/white) audio out. As mentioned previously, most HT setups run the audio sources directly to the receiver, not into the TV then to the receiver. The only real purpose of a TV audio out is if the TV has its own tuners, which in your case doesn't seem like you are using since you have the cable box.


----------



## TheOtherOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you can also run an analog, (red/white) connection from your cable box to the tv for the times you might want to just use the tv speakers and just turn the volume on the tv down when you're using the receiver.



That is what I do on every device. Xbox is hooked to the receiver with optical digital and straight to the TV with component and rca's. Same story with my sat box. My OTA tuner hooks straight to the TV with HDMI (so it carries audio and video) and then to the onkyo with an optical digital.


That way I don't always have to turn the onkyo on. I can just turn the TV volume up when I'm not watching anything I feel like I need great audio on. Plus, I can do PIP on everything since I'm not using the onkyo as a switch for any video.


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's the back of my cable box.
> 
> 
> So I'm still confused how to hook up my TV and my cable box to my receiver...
> 
> 
> Looking at the picture above, would I use component or composite for my cable box? And then component for my TV? Okay so if that's right, what kind of audio would I use to connect my cable box and TV to the receiver? optical?
> 
> 
> once again sorry i'm an idiot.



I'm not sure how you have it all setup, but there's a nice DVI port on the back of your box, so maybe you want to go with that. If your TV doesn't have DVI, then this DVI-HDMI Cable might be what you want to consider.


----------



## EchoTony

It took me 3 days, but I read all 800 + posts on this thread. Phew!


I am convinced that I want this HT-S790(s) . . . now it's just a waiting game for the price to break again at CC (it's up to $409 again) or to really drop at shoponkyo.com (they have it for $349 - $10 for newbie right now).


I want that $289 price with it totaling $313 shipped..... or the CC price of $389 - 10%....


----------



## Wormsbaby

I've received so much advice that I'm feeling a little confused as to my options. Just going to write them out once more.


1) I plan on connecting the PS3 to the TV using HDMI, and the PS3 to the receiver using optical.


2) Cable box will be connected to the receiver Video1 using component. Audio will be connected using coaxial.


3) TV will be connected to the receiver using the monitor out component option on the receiver.


4) 16AWG wire...


5) Switch the stock sub wire with a digital coax cable from monoprice



Does everything look okay? Is there anything I've missed? Also EchoTony mentioned DVI --- how could I utilize that in my setup and is it necessary? Thanks for putting up with me.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does everything look okay? Is there anything I've missed?



I think you're good.



> Quote:
> Also EchoTony mentioned DVI --- how could I utilize that in my setup and is it necessary? Thanks for putting up with me.



If you do indeed have a DVI on your cable box, instead of the component cable to the receiver, you can connect it to the TV if you have an extra HDMI input + an HDMI to DVI adapter (or if your TV has an actual DVI input, then hook it up directly.) It will be similar to your PS3.


That's your option, though. The setup you listed should work fine.


----------



## BarryPo

Has anyone here ebay'd the rear surround speakers? If so, what did you get for them? I am going to use the system as a 5.1 and was wondering if it is worth my time to ebay the extra speakers.


Thanks

Barry


----------



## Jakeman02

for a pair of rear htib speakers, I wouldn't bother, you may make a few bucks on them but not much. I've ebayed the speakers and sub that came in the 580 and 790 systems as a package and was very suprized by what they brought, but for 2 rears, I really don't think it would be worth the trouble unless you just want to.


Put em in the closet, who knows you may need them sometime later for patio speakers or in another room or something.


----------



## csprick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I need to run some speaker wire up the side and over the top and back down the other side of a door frame. What type of fasteners are used to keep the wire in place? I would like to use white fasteners if possible.




You could use ===> these or these. I bought a bag of the latter to fasten some speaker wire along my baseboard. Or, check you local Home Depot or Lowes -- they also carry a lot of different types of fasterners and clips. Of course, there's always the old standby - duct tape!


----------



## Wormsbaby

Are the non-premium component cables on monoprice.com okay or is there a reason to go for the premium? The non-premium 3RCA 6-feet cables are 4.21 and the premium of the same size is 12.54 and more importantly it is SOLD OUT.


I'm pretty sure that was my last question


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are the non-premium component cables on monoprice.com okay or is there a reason to go for the premium? The non-premium 3RCA 6-feet cables are 4.21 and the premium of the same size is 12.54 and more importantly it is SOLD OUT.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was my last question




I am sure that the "premium" cable is a little bit better (emphasis on "little"). Is it 3x the price better? Probably not. I will pay a bit more for "premium cable" (say $5 instead of $4), but 3x more is too much. Law of diminishing returns. The one exception is speaker wire. 14 AWG can be 4-6x the price of 22AWG wire - and I gladly upgraded that wire.


I will say this though - the premium Subwoofer cable IS substantially heftier and has nicer connector ends than regular RCA cable.


So go ahead and get the regular cables - you probably won't notice any difference and you can get them now.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does everything look okay? Is there anything I've missed? Also EchoTony mentioned DVI --- how could I utilize that in my setup and is it necessary? Thanks for putting up with me.



Most HD cable boxes feature either DVI or HDMI video output. Get the appropriate cable and run it to your display and you are set.


Note: If you have DVI on the cable box, and HDMI input on the display, you can either get a DVI -> HDMI cable or a HDMI cable and a DVI -> HDMI adaptor (the better option if you are eventually going to get a cable box with HDMI).


----------



## flags

The 790 includes a lot more than just 2 extra speakers. It blows the 590 away.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 790 includes a lot more than just 2 extra speakers. It blows the 590 away.



Thanks for the general statement, the difference in price combined with the fact it has a 7.1 receiver instead of a 5.1 and a powered sub vs passive, 5 digital inputs vs 3, etc. would have never clued us in, Although depending on what you're looking for the 590 might fit better, did me.

My goal was to get something now on a budget and then to upgrade speakers and sub in a 5.1 system, which is what I did, would have cost me more to do that with the 790.


----------



## flags

Don't forget the satellite radio and ipod dock.


----------



## beatnikdaddio

speaking of ipod dock, can anyone answer my question i asked on page 25?

HERE 


thanks.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beatnikdaddio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> speaking of ipod dock, can anyone answer my question i asked on page 25?
> 
> HERE
> 
> 
> thanks.



I own a video ipod and the 790 system, I do not however own the dock.

I understand however that you need to use an S-video connection (connected to the back of the dock) to display the video and photos on your TV. Not sure whether that means the S-video connection can go through the receiver or must connect directly to the TV. If I were you, I'd try both unless someone pipes up here with specifics.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 790 includes a lot more than just 2 extra speakers. It blows the 590 away.




A more accurate statement would be: The 790 features a more powerful receiver, 7.1 output, more digital audio inputs, larger speakers with a powered sub, optional XM radio and IPod dock, and its also available in black. It also costs quite a bit more. You make the call as to which is the right choice for you.


----------



## Wormsbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most HD cable boxes feature either DVI or HDMI video output. Get the appropriate cable and run it to your display and you are set.
> 
> 
> Note: If you have DVI on the cable box, and HDMI input on the display, you can either get a DVI -> HDMI cable or a HDMI cable and a DVI -> HDMI adaptor (the better option if you are eventually going to get a cable box with HDMI).



The original option that people suggested was Component from cable box to receiver and then component from monitor out on the receiver to the tv. Why was that necessary?? If the DVI to HDMI cable can go straight from the cable box to the TV, why can I skip going through the receiver?


Hope that made sense...


----------



## Tulpa

You can do it either way. Direct to the TV or through the receiver (providing it can do the connection. With the 790, it can do component but not HDMI.)


Going into the receiver lets the receiver act as a switcher, but it's not necessary. It can act as an audio processor only if you want.


----------



## Wormsbaby

So I guess what I'm asking is -- is there there any benefit in going through the receiver? Since my cable box has DVI and I have an available HDMI slot on my TV, is there any reason not to use one cable to connect the two? I'm guessing I still use coax cable to send audio to the receiver from the receiver, correct?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I guess what I'm asking is -- is there there any benefit in going through the receiver?



Switching video sources, unless you only have one video device going into the receiver.



> Quote:
> Since my cable box has DVI and I have an available HDMI slot on my TV, is there any reason not to use one cable to connect the two? I'm guessing I still use coax cable to send audio to the receiver from the receiver, correct?



Yeah, you still send the audio to the receiver with the coax (has to get there somehow, right?) But you can bypass the receiver with your video cables. Going through the receiver with component was only a suggestion.


These things are set up so you can do a bunch of different configurations.


----------



## EchoTony

I've just ordered my Oppo 970 and was wondering which audio cable should I order? I'm going to be using component video directly to the TV (I don't need to use the Receiver for video switching since I've only got the DVD and an HTPC for HD ota throught the single DVI input on the TV).

Questions:

Which cable should I use for the DVD audio to the 970 (which input is default for DVD)?

Which cable is needed for the Receiver to the Sub (upgrade)?


Thanks.


Tony


----------



## Wormsbaby

Thanks a lot for your help Tulpa. Is it okay to go with the HDMI to DVI cable that is 28AWG or should I go with 24AWG? The price difference is $5 vs $16. I don't mind spending the extra money if it's worth it, but only if it is worth it.....


Also for my coax and optical cables is Dayton a good company? They have relatively cheap cables on partsexpress.com


----------



## chaosboi916

is there any way to save the settings once you adjust the db settings for the speakers and the sub? everytime i turn off the receiver and turn it back on...all the settings are reversed back to 0...however sometimes it saves the settings for the right or left speakers but never the sub db settings


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaosboi916* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is there any way to save the settings once you adjust the db settings for the speakers and the sub? everytime i turn off the receiver and turn it back on...all the settings are reversed back to 0...however sometimes it saves the settings for the right or left speakers but never the sub db settings



If you're actually going into the setup menu and entering your settings it should be saving them.


If you're going into the level settings on the remote or receiver that's temporary so you can change it quickly for current listening but when you power the receiver down it reverts back to what is in the setup menu.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EchoTony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've just ordered my Oppo 970 and was wondering which audio cable should I order? I'm going to be using component video directly to the TV (I don't need to use the Receiver for video switching since I've only got the DVD and an HTPC for HD ota throught the single DVI input on the TV).
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Which cable should I use for the DVD audio to the 970 (which input is default for DVD)?
> 
> Which cable is needed for the Receiver to the Sub (upgrade)?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Tony




1. Depends on what digital audio outputs your DVD player has (optical or coaxial). Quality of the signal is the same. Whichever one you choose, you can set the 790 receiver to that input. Remember that the receiver has 3 optical inputs, but only one coaxial input so if your DVD player has both, you may want to "save" the coaxial for another source device that only has that output. Not that it really matters, but the default setting for "DVD" is coaxial.


2. Digital coaxial cable. The included cable is really thin, pretty much any RCA cable would be an improvement. I had to get a longer one as well - the system comes with a 9.5' one, I got a 12' to better situate my sub.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help Tulpa. Is it okay to go with the HDMI to DVI cable that is 28AWG or should I go with 24AWG? The price difference is $5 vs $16. I don't mind spending the extra money if it's worth it, but only if it is worth it.....
> 
> 
> Also for my coax and optical cables is Dayton a good company? They have relatively cheap cables on partsexpress.com




The extra thickness is probably not worth it, especially at 3x the price, unless perhaps on a long run. Remember that it is a digital signal, and shouldn't degrade over distance, unlike an analog signal.


I have not heard anything regarding Dayton cables.


----------



## VMAX

Checkout Frys for the HTS-790S the silver price point is pretty good. ($281)


----------



## Tulpa

Yeah, they dropped the price on the silver there. The black is still up around $500.


----------



## cymolia

Hey guys. I bought the 790 yesterday and hooked it up pretty easily. One thing thats baffling me is how do i control my cable sound and dvd sound thru my receiver. I do have an optical cable from the cable box to the dvd player but do i need another optical from the dvd player to the receiver ?


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VMAX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Checkout Frys for the HTS-790S the silver price point is pretty good. ($281)



I called them and it's $104 to ship! I have a Fry's here in town, but they won't honor their online price.... Stupid humans.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EchoTony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called them and it's $104 to ship! I have a Fry's here in town, but they won't honor their online price.... Stupid humans.



It's one huge box that weighs about 100 pounds.

You need to factor price VERSUS delivery charge (versus tax) among various retailers.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cymolia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I bought the 790 yesterday and hooked it up pretty easily. One thing thats baffling me is how do i control my cable sound and dvd sound thru my receiver. I do have an optical cable from the cable box to the dvd player but do i need another optical from the dvd player to the receiver ?



You don't need a audio cable going from the cable box to the dvd player. Both the DVD player and Cable box will run directly to the receiver for audio. I'm guessing both the cable box and dvd player have digital audio output so you'll just run 1 cable from each to the receivers digal audio input.


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cymolia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I bought the 790 yesterday and hooked it up pretty easily. One thing thats baffling me is how do i control my cable sound and dvd sound thru my receiver. I do have an optical cable from the cable box to the dvd player but do i need another optical from the dvd player to the receiver ?




You need to run the cable box's audio optical cable to the Receiver. You also need a seperate audio connection from the DVD to the Receiver as well.


When watching cable TV, you would switch to the Cable box audio source on the receiver input selection. For a DVD, you switch to that on the receiver.


You can directly hook up the TV's video to the cable box (and the DVD as well), or route it through the Reciever if your box is compatable with Component connections, and you want to go that way. I personally like the direct hookup path because it's one less thing inline to mess with the signal. If you have limited hookup on your TV, then maybe switching the video throught he reciever is a good/needed for all hookups.


Tony


----------



## steve7100

Having a problem with setup here. I have my Olevia 232 tv hooked up to the comcast HD Box by Pace, via HDMI cable, also have coax to Onkyo Reciever and everytime I change the channel the volume goes down. I have to go into the cable settings and change to digital dolby everytime, I cannot correct this. I also have a Philips DVDr 3400 to TV via component video and Tos link to reciever. Please give me some help or suggestions. Thanks


----------



## cymolia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EchoTony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need to run the cable box's audio optical cable to the Receiver. You also need a seperate audio connection from the DVD to the Receiver as well.
> 
> 
> When watching cable TV, you would switch to the Cable box audio source on the receiver input selection. For a DVD, you switch to that on the receiver.
> 
> 
> You can directly hook up the TV's video to the cable box (and the DVD as well), or route it through the Reciever if your box is compatable with Component connections, and you want to go that way. I personally like the direct hookup path because it's one less thing inline to mess with the signal. If you have limited hookup on your TV, then maybe switching the video throught he reciever is a good/needed for all hookups.
> 
> 
> Tony




Thank you very much. I had the wires laying around so i worked with your suggestions. Worked perfectly and im completely happy. One other question now that i have is a better and smaller sub. The sub is way too big for me. Any good subs u guys can recommend. I rather it be smaller than the current stock model. Space is my main concern yet i do not want to lack quality. Budget : under $500 for a sub


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cymolia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. I had the wires laying around so i worked with your suggestions. Worked perfectly and im completely happy. One other question now that i have is a better and smaller sub. The sub is way too big for me. Any good subs u guys can recommend. I rather it be smaller than the current stock model. Space is my main concern yet i do not want to lack quality. Budget : under $500 for a sub



Glad I could be of some help.


----------



## Tigershark

Here is a picture (sorry, not a really good one) for all of you that think the subwoofer cable that comes with the HT-S790 is good enough.











The one on the left is the 9.5' one included in the system. The set in the middle is a typical composite setup (thin red & white, slightly thicker yellow cable). The one on the right is a High Quality Digital Audio 24K Gold-Plated Cable w/ Fancy Connector from Monoprice. I got the 12' for $6.38 + shipping. It fits snug with that fancy connector, and is a bit longer than the stock one which helps with sub placement.


Any one of them will work with the subwoofer. But isn't the one on the right worth $7? It is at least three times thicker than the stock one, kind of like upgraded 14AWG speaker wire instead of the 22AWG wire that comes stock too.


----------



## isasize




flags said:


> I need to run some speaker wire up the side and over the top and back down the other side of a door frame. What type of fasteners are used to keep the wire in place? I would like to use white fasteners if possible.
> 
> 
> If you're careful enough why don't you consider a bit (just a tad) of spray on adhesive. That's one thing I considered.


----------



## bookumdano

steve7100 I also have the Comcast Pace stb and am having the same problem. It does'nt make any difference using coaxial or optical. I think it's a problem with the Pace stb. When I get a chace I'm going to call Comcast and have the box replaced, hopefully with another brand. I'll post when it's done


----------



## Wormsbaby

I've ordered all the cables I need and now just needs to get speaker wire. I don't have the patience to order online so I'm just going to go to Lowe's or Home Depot. What size is best and still easy to connect? Should I look for anything in particular? Thanks!


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've ordered all the cables I need and now just needs to get speaker wire. I don't have the patience to order online so I'm just going to go to Lowe's or Home Depot. What size is best and still easy to connect? Should I look for anything in particular? Thanks!



The thicker the wire the better for energy transfer but the harder it is to work with and the more expensive it is.

I settled on 16AWG guage wire as a good balance (bought mine at home depot).

I also tinned the ends with solder so they wouldn't fray, but that is optional...

If cost is no object, you could get low-oxygen wire. Some of my speaker wire is low oxygen but most is not.


----------



## Tulpa

14 or 16 is usually recommended. There's 18, but 16 is usually around the same price, maybe a few dollars more. 12 gauge will probably be too big to fit the clips on the speakers.


----------



## flags

I am using 16 gauge Terk wire ordered from Amazon.com at $25.00 per 100 feet. it usually arrives in 3 or 4 days with their no charge for shipping.


----------



## flags

16 gauge will work fine for any run under 80 feet. 14 gauge will fit but it's a bit of a struggle and you really don't gain anything unless the run is over 80 feet. Just be sure to twist the bare ends real good for a secure fit.


----------



## nozerider

Anyone here connect their DVD player to their 790 using 5.1 analog inputs? I'm wondering if the sound is better compared to using optical.


----------



## flags

Optical is better.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Optical is better.



Why is optical better than 5.1 analogs? I've heard different opinions on that but I'm curious as to your answer.


----------



## sonofjay

there's no difference between optical and coax.


----------



## nozerider

That wasn't the question.



However, if you can get a lossless Dolby TrueHD signal over 5.1 analog, when optical can't, I'm guessing analog is the way to go. How that would affect a regular 5.1 DD signal is what I'm asking.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nozerider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone here connect their DVD player to their 790 using 5.1 analog inputs? I'm wondering if the sound is better compared to using optical.



I don't have mine hooked up that way, but I could. I have a DVD player with onboard DD decoding and 5.1 analog outputs, a real dinosaur from back when not all receivers could decode it themselves. (Kind of like how TrueHD and such are decoded in the HD disc players today because the 790 can't decode it. Nor any other receiver to my knowledge.)


I honestly don't think analog for regular DVDs would be better or worse, but I'm not sure.


----------



## flags

 http://www.audioholics.com/techtips/setup/index.php


----------



## flags

I glued the four isolation pads to the corners but have yet to figure out if you should anchor the speakers to the top of the stand or just simply set them on the stands? The instructions mention nothing about this.


----------



## flags

I am running the four 16 gauge surround sound speaker wires from the front of the room to the back and would like to know the best way to bundle the wires together and then fasten them to the baseboard.


Thanks


----------



## kamla

Hi Guys,

I thinking of getting this system, But i read some place that , When the AV goes to standby all the specking sets are LOST..

Is this true..

I would hate to set the speaker setting every time i had o use the system..


Thax


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kamla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I thinking of getting this system, But i read some place that , When the AV goes to standby all the specking sets are LOST..
> 
> Is this true..
> 
> I would hate to set the speaker setting every time i had o use the system..
> 
> 
> Thax



No, all your settings are saved, provided you enter them in the right place. If you go into the system setup menu and enter all the settings they will be saved when you power the unit off and back on.


Their is also a level settings for the volume of each speaker available on the remote and the front of the receiver. This is a feature that is designed to be temporary for current listening. For instance if you want to boost the center channel a little with the audio that you're currently listening to. Once you power the recever off and back on it reverts back to what's been entered in the setup menu.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I glued the four isolation pads to the corners but have yet to figure out if you should anchor the speakers to the top of the stand or just simply set them on the stands? The instructions mention nothing about this.



Personally I'd get some velcro strips and attach to the bottom of the speaker and stand. You don't have to worry about drilling any holes and it's sturdy.


----------



## EchoTony

It's funny, but sad, I'm still looking for that elusive price drop on the 790s..... I've been pinging the price checking sites and looking here every few hours at work.


FYI: Frys b&m store has the ht-s790 in black this week for $379. Pretty good deal. But I want silver.


If I sell my old SONY towers this weekend, maybe I'll just bite the bullet and go with Circuit City & an ebay coupon. That puts a ht-s790s at $390 shipped to my door. Pretty good price for such a great system.


Tony


----------



## Tulpa

Heh, I'm doing that right now with a Samsung DLP. Trying to find the best deal on something that'll be a better match for my 790 than the CRT RCA I have now.










They had the Silver on sale last week. Might ask if they cycle them.


----------



## gigaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EchoTony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's funny, but sad, I'm still looking for that elusive price drop on the 790s..... I've been pinging the price checking sites and looking here every few hours at work.
> 
> 
> FYI: Frys b&m store has the ht-s790 in black this week for $379. Pretty good deal. But I want silver.
> 
> 
> That puts a ht-s790s at $390 shipped to my door. Pretty good price for such a great system.
> 
> 
> Tony



Why not watch shoponkyo?? I got mine there for $311 shipped.


----------



## flags

Ordered it today from the local CC. This is my best price - that I know of.


Onkyo Home Theater System (HT-S790)

ONK HTS790 $399.99 -$40.00 1 $359.99

Charges for this order: Total coupon savings $40.00

Subtotal $359.99

Shipping Free!

Tax $23.40

Total $383.39


pray for me!


----------



## flags

Referb's can be problematic and I want a physical store to contact if I need something replaced now or later.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Referb's can be problematic and I want a physical store to contact if I need something replaced now or later.



Good to know, was wondering about your views.


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigaguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why not watch shoponkyo?? I got mine there for $311 shipped.



because they are currently 349 - 10 = $339 . . .


that's only $50 more for a new unit shipped from CC. No refurbish issues. (Like today I received my Oppo 970HD DVD player - Refurbished. Player looks 100%. But they forgot to provide a remote control)










If Circuit City cuts their price back down to $389, then it's even closer, and more of a no brainer.


Now, if shoponkyo wants to drop their price back to 291 shipped or somthing silly low like that, I'm willing to risk the refurb bumps along the way.


----------



## rctoyguy

Starting to get things hooked up now - so it's time to figure out all of the modes, etc that this thing is capable of.. and on top of that, my DVD player has a ton of things that can be adjusted in relation to the audio signal it outputs - so, here's my first batch of questions... (I'll worry about surround modes, etc later)

My DVD player is a Samsung DVD860, connected via optical, and it's setup menu lists the following choices, as listed in the manual, with my guess for each:


Digital Out

PCM - converts to PCM(2ch) audio

Bitstream - outputs Dolby Digital via digital output
_Should be on Bitstream, correct?_


DTS

On - outputs DTS Bitstream via digital output

Off - Doesn't output digital signal
_Should be On, right?_


PCM Down Sampling

On - 96Khz signals will be down converted to 48Khz

Off - all signals output without any changes
_Also should be Off, I guess...._


Does it look like I'm doing this right? I've seen tons of discussion in this thread about which surround mode to use in different situations, and I'll play with that on my own (then post the Q if I get completely lost/confused) - but I want to be sure I have the audio coming to the amp correctly before I start that.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaxxx123

is there anything else I need to hook this up on my LCD TV?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rctoyguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Out
> 
> PCM - converts to PCM(2ch) audio
> 
> Bitstream - outputs Dolby Digital via digital output
> _Should be on Bitstream, correct?_
> 
> 
> DTS
> 
> On - outputs DTS Bitstream via digital output
> 
> Off - Doesn't output digital signal
> _Should be On, right?_
> 
> 
> PCM Down Sampling
> 
> On - 96Khz signals will be down converted to 48Khz
> 
> Off - all signals output without any changes
> _Also should be Off, I guess...._
> 
> 
> Does it look like I'm doing this right? I've seen tons of discussion in this thread about which surround mode to use in different situations, and I'll play with that on my own (then post the Q if I get completely lost/confused) - but I want to be sure I have the audio coming to the amp correctly before I start that.



Yeah, that's what I did, to the letter. And I know it works because I just watched a movie with a DTS soundtrack and it was definitely doing surround sound.


----------



## cloudraven

I just got this set, and I am having a nasty video interference problem.

I currently have a scientific atlanta 8300 hd cable box and a ps2 both connected through component cables.

For the ps2 i have the sony component cable, for the cable box I had the default component cable that the cable company gave me, and from the receiver to the tv I have a monster cable (yeah overpriced, Ill never get one like that again).

I got a huge purple band moving slowly from the botton to the top of the screen over and over. (much more noticeable when using the ps2 than when watching the TV). However if I disconnect the cable box component cables, the interference goes away.

I changed the default cable for a monoprice, now I got almost no interference (If I stand in front of the tv, in complete darkness, pause the show, and pay a lot of attention I can barely see it), so the cable did help. However I am getting almost the same amount of interference with the PS2, and it still disappears if I disconnect the cables from the cable box.

Just as an experiment I tried to connect the cable box through composite, and I get the same interference in the ps2.

All my cables are 6ft or less, so I dont think there is a problem there.

What could be causing it? Should I get a different ps2 cable?

Any comment would be appreciated greatly.

Thanks


----------



## jaxxx123

could you guys tell me how can I make the most out of the 5.1 and 7.1, like what shows, station, or movies will take adavntage of this??? I would like to get and use 5.1 as much as I can..


----------



## EchoTony

I'm excited. I sold my older SONY stereo towers this afternoon. Got a few bucks in my pocket, so I went for the Circuit City current online price of $409. I got a 10% coupon from ebay (but save the $2 and just try using your local AAA membership to save the 10% - aaa of so. cal has a 10% off coupon I learned of after I paid for one from the ebay guy). So I saved an extra $40. $368.99 . . . not bad for a new unit. Slow Shipping was free, I paid an extra $5 for 3 day shipping, I figured why not. Total to my house: $402.97


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaxxx123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> could you guys tell me how can I make the most out of the 5.1 and 7.1, like what shows, station, or movies will take adavntage of this??? I would like to get and use 5.1 as much as I can..



In the DVD forum, they have a list of movies that really use surround sound, and various impressions. "Reference DVDs", I think. There was thread in this forum, too, but not as many movies were listed.


As for shows, it's kind of hit or miss, but I know several dramas really use them, especially cop shows. I had CSI on last night and I noticed it was using all seven speakers (had it on PLIIx Movie mode.)


----------



## Da Rafsta

I need help.


I just bought the HTS-790 and I'm wanting to know how my HDTV to Receiver is supposed to be hooked up so that I get my HD OTA and still get 5.1 along with it, taking advantage of my theater system.


I have my Xbox 360 connected in component 1 and optical 1 for sound, my satellite receiver through component 2 for video, audio 2 for sound as I have only stere connection for it for the time being until I get my other optical cable to connect my satellite receiver to optical 2.


What input is the TV supposed to be if there's only "DVD", "Video-1" which my Xbox 360 is using, and finally "Video-2" that my satellite is using?


I don't understand how I'm supposed to see OTA with DD via the receiver.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve7100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having a problem with setup here. I have my Olevia 232 tv hooked up to the comcast HD Box by Pace, via HDMI cable



Steve,


Is Comcast your cable provider or do you have another cable provider?


Basically, what I want to find out is if you have a TD775D (aka Tahoe) or an SD box (aka Vegas) which are used on Motorola compatible cable systems or if you have a 551 (which is used on Scientific Atlanta Cable Systems). If you're sure your box decodes HD, I can try to help you out on the TDC775 Thread .


If you have a Vegas, then I'd prefer if someone created a Vegas specific thread, otherwise I can try to help you out here.


----------



## flags

K-MART has the Curtis with 5 speakers and a powered subwoofer home theater system on sale for $34.99


----------



## Wormsbaby

so I've begun to set this system up and love everything about it except one thing: The center speaker is so damn big. I have nowhere to put it. On the top of my TV it looks bad and it's risky because it's not laying flat. I can't put it on front of my tv because i dob't have room for that. I also can't put it in the entertainment system below where my tv is cause this speaker is just way too big for the whole that's there.


Any ideas on what I could do?


----------



## EchoTony

Unbelieveable.....

CC now has the silver on sale at $399 and a $50 rebate.... That's $10 less for the sale price I had yesterday and a $50 rebate to boot. I canceled my order and am waiting for my new CC 10% coupon.... The AAA link says it can take as along as 24 hrs to get the discount coupon by email. I guess that $2 on ebay maybe worth it....


----------



## Tulpa

There's a shelf that will support a center channel speaker made for DLP and CRT type TVs. I forget where the link is, but it's about $30.


Some make do with a couple of doorstops or pieces of wood to prop the speaker up.


----------



## EchoTony

I got the silver system from CC. 359.99 + 3 day ship at 4.99 + tax 28.29 = $393.27


That's before the rebate... which may or may not work because I didn't pay the advertised price and some of their verbage on the printed rebate mentions such - but isn't there in the online Promotion Details - a big legal hole that you can use when fighting for the rebate. If it works, then I'm at $343.27 after rebate. Sick price for a New In Box item. If not, still $10 less than I would have paid with yesterday's canceled order.


Tony


----------



## jaxxx123

do they have the rebate for the black system? can I use the rebate for the black system?


----------



## snids47

Tulpa I had everything working on my 790 and I was tweeking and now I have no picture but sound. What did I do?


----------



## Tulpa

Sounds like you either reassigned a digital input to the wrong video selection, or something along that lines. Might check the digital input button on the front.


Might also check the cables again. I had that happen and it turned out I accidently pulled loose my video cable.


----------



## Da Rafsta

PLEASE FOLKS!


"The game" comes on in a couple of hours and I would TOTALLY APPRECIATE you helping me get this taken care of.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Da Rafsta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I need help.
> 
> 
> I just bought the HTS-790 and I'm wanting to know how my HDTV to Receiver is supposed to be hooked up so that I get my HD OTA and still get 5.1 along with it, taking advantage of my theater system.
> 
> 
> I have my Xbox 360 connected in component 1 and optical 1 for sound, my satellite receiver through component 2 for video, audio 2 for sound as I have only stereo connection for it for the time being until I get my other optical cable to connect my satellite receiver to optical 2.
> 
> 
> What input is the TV supposed to be if there's only "DVD", "Video-1" which my Xbox 360 is using, and finally "Video-2" that my satellite is using?
> 
> 
> I don't understand how I'm supposed to see OTA with DD via the receiver.



I suppose I could watch the game via D* as I get my locals in HD however....OTA HD looks somewhat better as I eliminate the middle man and get it straight from the CBS local network themselves.


I've been asked why I don't just watch it though D*. That's one reason, OTA looks somewhat better..........but, OTA is still an input and I want my receiver to be able to take advantage of the 5.1 offered with OTA, as in today's Super Bowl. I haven't been able to see anything OTA through my receiver. There's no input for such. It's only DVD/Video 1, Video 2, Video 3, Tape, Tuner (for radio), and CD. What about OTA? I find this very strange.


----------



## snids47

Thats what happened I moved the TV cleaning and I loosen a plug. Thanks Tupla!!!!


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Da Rafsta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been asked why I don't just watch it though D*. That's one reason, OTA looks somewhat better..........but, OTA is still an input and I want my receiver to be able to take advantage of the 5.1 offered with OTA, as in today's Super Bowl. I haven't been able to see anything OTA through my receiver. There's no input for such. It's only DVD/Video 1, Video 2, Video 3, Tape, Tuner (for radio), and CD. What about OTA? I find this very strange.



Does the TV have an optical or coaxial audio out?


----------



## Da Rafsta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the TV have an optical or coaxial audio out?



I got it taken care of finally! **wipes brow**


My connection has been


"monitor out (to HDTV)" in optical 1.


Video 1 (360) to optical 2. All I did was set Video 1 to Optical 1.


This did the trick. When I go play my 360...I'll have to go back and set it to Otpical 2 again. No biggie really. It'll take but 2-3 seconds at most.


Quick question....is the Pre-game show in DD 5.1 or just stereo cause I'm only getting stereo sound right now?


----------



## Wormsbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's a shelf that will support a center channel speaker made for DLP and CRT type TVs. I forget where the link is, but it's about $30.
> 
> 
> Some make do with a couple of doorstops or pieces of wood to prop the speaker up.



Thanks, Tulpa. Do you have any idea where I might be able to find this? Does anybody have a link? Thanks again.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wormsbaby* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tulpa. Do you have any idea where I might be able to find this? Does anybody have a link? Thanks again.



Try Circuit City. Thay carry the OmniMount. Sanus and Philips also make black adjustable/plastic versions but I don't have any links. I have the Philips and am happy with it.

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/OmniM...oductDetail.do


----------



## nozerider

How do I get to the menu where I can turn PCM/Bitstream/DTS on and off?



I couldn't find it in the manual.


----------



## dr2srchicago

Hello! Just curious how well the onkyo's remote works as a true universal remote- controlling a DVD player, cable box, tv, etc....


Thanks, Sid


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nozerider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I get to the menu where I can turn PCM/Bitstream/DTS on and off?
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find it in the manual.



That's done with the DVD player, or at least with mine it is.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr2srchicago* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello! Just curious how well the onkyo's remote works as a true universal remote- controlling a DVD player, cable box, tv, etc....
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sid



I think it depends on the components. It works with my RCA TV and Panasonic VCR, but not my Panasonic DVD changer (CV-50, old skool!) or Scientific Atlanta cable box.


In the remote's defense, I have yet to find a universal that controls the DVD player, but two of my other remotes have found the cable box's codes.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr2srchicago* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello! Just curious how well the onkyo's remote works as a true universal remote- controlling a DVD player, cable box, tv, etc....
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sid



It'll probably have most component codes programmed. It has mine but it only controls the basics, on/off/channel/play/pause/stop/volume etc. If you want something you can be sure that will handle anything get a learning remote. I picked the one for all 8910 up on amazon a few months ago for $16 and what codes or functions it doesn't already have programmed It can learn from my other remotes.


----------



## kermalou

it controls my motorola box just fine and dandy, missing some buttons but otherwise great


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaxxx123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do they have the rebate for the black system? can I use the rebate for the black system?



No... Rebate is $50 on home theater purchase of the silver or the THX Onkyos... But the black units are still available for 399 - 10% if you get the coupon from AAA or through Ebay. Pretty good price.


----------



## KirbyisKing

Hey just wondering if anyone has suggestions on speaker stands for these. And hopefully cheap ones as well. Anyone here that could point me in the right direction?


Also was wondering if you should put all 6 speakers (front side and rear) on stands or can you mount the side and rear on the wall?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KirbyisKing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey just wondering if anyone has suggestions on speaker stands for these. And hopefully cheap ones as well. Anyone here that could point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> Also was wondering if you should put all 6 speakers (front side and rear) on stands or can you mount the side and rear on the wall?




Stands, on shelves, or mounted on the wall. The closer to ear height, the better.


----------



## flags

On the 790 does running component video to the receiver then component video to the TV with a dvd player lose any or much resolution?


----------



## dadon9x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stands, on shelves, or mounted on the wall. The closer to ear height, the better.



For side and rear surround stages I was under the impression they were to be mounted a couple feet above ear level.


For your front left and right, the *tweeter* should be at ear level, I use 26" stands up front to match my sitting height while on the sofa/


----------



## dadon9x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The thicker the wire the better for energy transfer



Somewhat not true. Bigger is not better when it comes to wire size. There is a formula to determine optimal cable size based on power output and length of run. 16AWG is more than sufficent for 100WPC.


----------



## Da Rafsta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KirbyisKing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey just wondering if anyone has suggestions on speaker stands for these. And hopefully cheap ones as well. Anyone here that could point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> Also was wondering if you should put all 6 speakers (front side and rear) on stands or can you mount the side and rear on the wall?



I got these and they look REAL sharp!

24" Omnimount Wood Speaker Stand-Pair 



These I got for the surround, right and left speakers. I don't use my 6th and 7th speakers.

Surround speaker stands-Pair 


Hope this works for ya.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dadon9x* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For side and rear surround stages I was under the impression they were to be mounted a couple feet above ear level.
> 
> 
> For your front left and right, the *tweeter* should be at ear level, I use 26" stands up front to match my sitting height while on the sofa/




I've heard that too. It really depends on your room's acoustics, furniture, etc. I find that a few feet above ear level results in pretty high placement. For surrounds, anywhere that is convienent and looks nice should be fine. For the fronts, the tweeters should be at ear height. Mine are a bit low, but I don't want to give up my nice stands.


Best bet is just try out your speakers at different heights and hear for yourself.


----------



## gladesteen

Hi gang!


I just read through the post and received my S790S today! Nice system!


I need some good speaker wire, but Monoprice is all backordered.

Anyone know where to get any (online) besides Lowes/Home Depot......or is that the next best solution?


I am thinking 14guage....is that too big? Maybe i need 16 instead?


-GLade


----------



## Tulpa

What you get at Lowes/Home Depot will be as good as anything from Monoprice in terms of quality, and you can get it today. It's usually GE brand.


16 will be fine unless you have runs of over 100 feet or so, then get 14.


----------



## gladesteen

Thanks Tulpa!


I wont have any run longer than 40 feet, so i guess its 16 guage!


Good thing too, its cheaper










-Glade


----------



## dslhater

I purchased my new system on the 1st of February. I hooked it all up today and the system does not seem to work. The receiver does not turn on the subwoofer it stays orange never does it turn green. I changed the subwoofer cable to a different one and still no luck. I made sure only A speakers were selected and I switched to tuner and I have to turn it up to 45 to hear a little bit of sound. Is my system DOA? One other thing when I purchased it from Circuit City they took the box and said they would take care of it. I asked him if I needed the box in case of a return and he said no. I was reading the receipt and it says the box and packaging have to be returned for a full refund. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Intheswamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslhater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased my new system on the 1st of February. I hooked it all up today and the system does not seem to work. The receiver does not turn on the subwoofer it stays orange never does it turn green. I changed the subwoofer cable to a different one and still no luck. I made sure only A speakers were selected and I switched to tuner and I have to turn it up to 45 to hear a little bit of sound. Is my system DOA? One other thing when I purchased it from Circuit City they took the box and said they would take care of it. I asked him if I needed the box in case of a return and he said no. I was reading the receipt and it says the box and packaging have to be returned for a full refund. Any feedback would be appreciated.



I'm sure you've read the instructions and being as you've got your system out of the box you're way ahead of me already.







But, just in case...


page 18 ..."The Auto Standby function turns the subwoofer on when the input signal exceeds a certain level. If the Auto Standby function does not work reliably, try slightly increasing or decreasing the subwoofer output level on the AV receiver (page 53)."


I wouldn't be too concerned about not having the boxes. Try to get with the guy that said you didn't need them. Regardless, I don't think they'll give you much hassle.


Ed


----------



## EchoTony

My 790 arrived today!

First impression: Holy cow, that box was big!

Next impression: This thing is heavy.

Opened up the box and unpacked eveything, and all I can say is:

Holy cow... those fronts/center are big and the Sub is BIG. Much bigger than what they look like at the store. I had to shoe-horn the sub into place. My wife didn't freak out about the size, so they can't really be THAT big.

I haven't had time to hook up anything, but I'm really happy with the overall look of it with my TV and such. Hopefully I'll be able to get the basics connected tonight. I can't turn it on tonight though because the baby is asleep... and I want to keep it that way....


UPDATE: Hooked up my the new Oppo970HD to the Onkyo 790 through a TOS cable from Monoprice.com (gawd, they are cheap). I didn't go through the receiver for my video. Swapped out the speaker wires for my own Monster XP on the fronts (14?), HomeDepot 16 guage on the center, and my old 20 guage that is already under the rug for the rears - I plan on upgrading that in the near future with some 16 I've got . . . .

Replaced the sub's wire with a nice 12' coax cable from Monoprice.com (did I mention they were cheap?).


Put in Willow and things sound good so far, at 22. . . can't wait until I can turn it up to 45 tomorrow.


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslhater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased my new system on the 1st of February. I hooked it all up today and the system does not seem to work. The receiver does not turn on the subwoofer it stays orange never does it turn green. I changed the subwoofer cable to a different one and still no luck. I made sure only A speakers were selected and I switched to tuner and I have to turn it up to 45 to hear a little bit of sound. Is my system DOA? One other thing when I purchased it from Circuit City they took the box and said they would take care of it. I asked him if I needed the box in case of a return and he said no. I was reading the receipt and it says the box and packaging have to be returned for a full refund. Any feedback would be appreciated.



I am sure there's something wrong with your amp. I can hear dialogue off Willow at only 15, and some sound effects are setting off the sub's rumble. . . your unit sounds DOA for sure. Find the guy who helped you lose the box and ask for him to help you carry in the parts for an exchange.


Good luck.


----------



## Intheswamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslhater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased my new system on the 1st of February. I hooked it all up today and the system does not seem to work. The receiver does not turn on the subwoofer it stays orange never does it turn green. I changed the subwoofer cable to a different one and still no luck. I made sure only A speakers were selected and I switched to tuner and I have to turn it up to 45 to hear a little bit of sound. Is my system DOA? One other thing when I purchased it from Circuit City they took the box and said they would take care of it. I asked him if I needed the box in case of a return and he said no. I was reading the receipt and it says the box and packaging have to be returned for a full refund. Any feedback would be appreciated.



I was just working my way through this thread and got to Page 25...there's a bit of discussion on the subwoofer not working there...might be something that will help you.


Ed


----------



## Intheswamp

I'll be setting up my 790 between now and the weekend and was wondering if using a pair of Klipsch Heresys for the fronts would be a good upgrade. ???


If I use the Klipsches, would replacing the Onkyo sides with the Onkyo fronts (in other words, move them back a position) accomplish/improve anything?


This is the first time that I've dealt with surround sound or HT...this forum is great!










Thanks!

Ed


----------



## dadon9x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've heard that too. It really depends on your room's acoustics, furniture, etc. I find that a few feet above ear level results in pretty high placement. For surrounds, anywhere that is convienent and looks nice should be fine. For the fronts, the tweeters should be at ear height. Mine are a bit low, but I don't want to give up my nice stands.
> 
> 
> Best bet is just try out your speakers at different heights and hear for yourself.



I'm with you on that. Mine are about 3 - 4ft above right now, and I am going to be lowering them a bit. Didn't want to go that high but some wall hangings got in the way of going lower, just need to work around that. Think I'm getting some bad relfections off the ceiling at present.


----------



## Da Rafsta

I got mine on Saturday, got all hooked up for the game on Sunday and all my guests were tripping out at the sound quality and output this gives. During half time I turned my 360 on and played some music from my PC and the freakin place sounded like a club! LOL.... I know this is no where near what an upgrade at speakers and sub can give me...but for now, this does and more.


----------



## kermalou

best way to get sound from my PC to this?


----------



## rsra13

It depends. Does your motherboard includes a sound board? do you have a PCI sound card? etc.


I have my PC connected through optical. I can also use 7.1 analog.


----------



## Harvick

First post, but I've been reading a bunch for the past few weeks. Anyway needed a HTIB for the setup in my living room, did some reading and decided on the 790s. Ordered tuesday 3a.m. from circuit city web site marked down to $399 less $50 rebate, free shipping. Went ahead and paid the $4.99 3 day shipping, damn fed ex guys pull up to the house today at 3pm! DAMN FAST! anyway the box is big, is heavy, problem is I'm waiting for DTV to fed ex me HR20 #3. First HR20 installed on monday...blank screen, today he comes back with HR20 #2, blank screen. I get pissed and call DTV, they promise me #3 by friday. So I'll hold on a couple more days to see what all the hype is about the 790/ BTW anyone have any luck with atlantic universal stands from walmart for the left and right front speakers? Will they handle these larger speakers?


----------



## EchoTony

So far, so good. I've not really had a chance to test her out yet. I'm still waiting for the missing remote to arrive from Oppo. Watched Lost through the HDTuner in my PC. Sounded good, but I've only got a stereo hookup there. I'm looking for a sound card now to get 5.1 through optical.

Soon I'll have upconverting DVD, 5.1 HD sound, and a kickin' surround system. Almost there, can't hardly wait....


I ordered my unit from CC on sunday night, it was shipped monday, and it arrived tuesday.... Chicago to San Diego in 1 day.... nice.


----------



## Harvick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Harvick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First post, but I've been reading a bunch for the past few weeks. Anyway needed a HTIB for the setup in my living room, did some reading and decided on the 790s. Ordered tuesday 3a.m. from circuit city web site marked down to $399 less $50 rebate, free shipping. Went ahead and paid the $4.99 3 day shipping, damn fed ex guys pull up to the house today at 3pm! DAMN FAST! anyway the box is big, is heavy, problem is I'm waiting for DTV to fed ex me HR20 #3. First HR20 installed on monday...blank screen, today he comes back with HR20 #2, blank screen. I get pissed and call DTV, they promise me #3 by friday. So I'll hold on a couple more days to see what all the hype is about the 790/ BTW anyone have any luck with atlantic universal stands from walmart for the left and right front speakers? Will they handle these larger speakers?



Fixed HR20, nothing really wrong with it. Turns out the installer ran both ybpbr and HDMI cables from receiver to tv. shame on me for trusting him and not checking. anyway will install 790 this pm, should be good.


----------



## flags

Is now available at CC with a $50.00 rebate. Expires 2/10/07 Web only


----------



## flags

790 Silver only is now available at CC with a $50.00 rebate. Expires 2/10/07 Web only


----------



## gonecruzan

Ok, Love my 790 however, everytime I turn the receiver off, the settings reset. Is there anyway to set my settings for the speakers and the sub so that that don't reset everytime I turn them off? Anyhelp would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonecruzan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, Love my 790 however, everytime I turn the receiver off, the settings reset. Is there anyway to set my settings for the speakers and the sub so that that don't reset everytime I turn them off? Anyhelp would be greatly appreciated.



Go through the setup menu on the receiver, those will be saved. If you just change the levels without going into the setup menu that's temporary for tweaking to current listening, it will revert back to what's in the setup menu when powered down.


----------



## gonecruzan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go through the setup menu on the receiver, those will be saved. If you just change the levels without going into the setup menu that's temporary for tweaking to current listening, it will revert back to what's in the setup menu when powered down.



Thank you so much for the info. I can't wait to go home and try it out. I was getting tired of adjusting the settings everytime I turned the system on. lol


----------



## Theo-Prof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Harvick* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW anyone have any luck with atlantic universal stands from walmart for the left and right front speakers? Will they handle these larger speakers?



I would not get the Atlantic Universal stands for the fronts. They are not nearly stable enough for the weight of these speakers. I bought these stands for the same purpose and set the speakers on them. The speaker/stand combo was so top heavy that I was not willing to risk leaving the speakers on them, even with the stands at their lowest height. I kept them to use for the surround speakers and bought a set of Omnimount wood stands from CC. The Omni mount are FAR more stable than the ones from Walmart and don't cost that much more.


Kevin


----------



## KirbyisKing

Hey guys! i'm about ready to pull the trigger on 790 here but have a question. How much better is the 790 than the 590? Is it worth it for the extra $200? I'm mostly going to be using this to watch movies in surround sound so any suggestions would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## flags

Get the HT-S790. You will love it. Check it out at Circuit City.


----------



## [email protected]

I posted a new thread on it.. but again...

How do HTS894 compare with this


----------



## Da Rafsta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theo-Prof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would not get the Atlantic Universal stands for the fronts. They are not nearly stable enough for the weight of these speakers. I bought these stands for the same purpose and set the speakers on them. The speaker/stand combo was so top heavy that I was not willing to risk leaving the speakers on them, even with the stands at their lowest height. I kept them to use for the surround speakers and bought a set of Omnimount wood stands from CC. The Omni mount are FAR more stable than the ones from Walmart and don't cost that much more.
> 
> 
> Kevin



I did the exact same thing. Omnimount 24# speaker stands, black at CC. Then, for the surround speakers I used the Atlantic Universal ones from Wal-Mart. These stands worked PERFECTLY!


Oh, and those Omnimount stands look great on top of that.


----------



## KirbyisKing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> High Quality Digital Audio 24K Gold-Plated Cable w/ Fancy Connector from Monoprice. I got the 12' for $6.38 + shipping. It fits snug with that fancy connector, and is a bit longer than the stock one which helps with sub placement.
> 
> 
> Any one of them will work with the subwoofer. But isn't the one on the right worth $7? It is at least three times thicker than the stock one, kind of like upgraded 14AWG speaker wire instead of the 22AWG wire that comes stock too.



Thanks for the link! Just placed my order for the subwoofer cable, in stock for $7! Sweet


----------



## supark

just a tip - I got my omnimount 24" stands $10 cheaper than CC including shipping from amazon.com. The seller was JR Audio - got the stands like 3 days. I think it was $49 shipped vs $65 at CC including WA sales tax.


----------



## smackman1

I just purchased the HTS790S at Circuit City for 364 dollars after taxes and rebates. Should I purchase new speaker wire or use what comes with system? Will the speaker wire size matter as far as quality sound? What cables do I need to purchase? I have a dish HD 622 receiver and a Samsung P-401 progressive scan DVD. I am goanna continue to use HDMI for receiver to TV and run Digital audio cable to AMP. My DVD supports optical and coaxial. Somewhere I read I need to purchase a optical cable for the sub woofer. Please tell me what to buy and do yall still recommend monoprice? Any Suggestions for proper install would be greatly appreciated.









T*hanks in advance*


----------



## Da Rafsta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smackman1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased the HTS790S at Circuit City for 364 dollars after taxes and rebates. Should I purchase new speaker wire or use what comes with system? Will the speaker wire size matter as far as quality sound? What cables do I need to purchase? I have a dish HD 622 receiver and a Samsung P-401 progressive scan DVD. I am goanna continue to use HDMI for receiver to TV and run Digital audio cable to AMP. My DVD supports optical and coaxial. Somewhere I read I need to purchase a optical cable for the sub woofer. Please tell me what to buy and do yall still recommend monoprice? Any Suggestions for proper install would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T*hanks in advance*




Monoprice is a must! You'll save so much money, so much...by shopping there and getting the gear you neeed.


You should purchase speaker wire cause the ones that come stock with the 790 are garbage. I use 16 AWG but some prefer 14 AWG. I think 16 guage is just fine, IMO unless the length gets too long, then 14 will be essential.


Speaker wire guage affects the quality in a grand manner. It makes a world of a difference, yes....it definitely matters.


16 AWG, 100' spool 


The sub doesn't give an option to be connected via optical, so that's false. You can't connect the receiver to TV via HDMI as the receiver doesn't have HDMI. Component running with optical should work just fine.


Again, for every kind of cable.......go with monoprice.com


One last recommendation.....this will make your speaker wire look nice, connect much easier....extremely recommendable. If you need help getting these connected , just PM me or ask here. It's REALLY easy putting these on the speaker wire.

BANANA PLUGS


----------



## mugsy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smackman1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased the HTS790S at Circuit City for 364 dollars after taxes and rebates. Should I purchase new speaker wire or use what comes with system? Will the speaker wire size matter as far as quality sound? What cables do I need to purchase? I have a dish HD 622 receiver and a Samsung P-401 progressive scan DVD. I am goanna continue to use HDMI for receiver to TV and run Digital audio cable to AMP. My DVD supports optical and coaxial. Somewhere I read I need to purchase a optical cable for the sub woofer. Please tell me what to buy and do yall still recommend monoprice? Any Suggestions for proper install would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T*hanks in advance*



It is commonly agreed that upgrading the speaker wire is a good investment. Unless you have long spans (over 80-100'), using 16 gauge speaker wire is optimal. It is also very inexpensive at monoprice.com or your local hardware store (I found where I shop that a 100' spool was less expensive than by the foot). The cheap speaker wire included with the system will work at lower volume, but if you do crank it up, the bigger the wire, the better. As far as what cables to buy, look at what connectors are behind the equipment you want to connect to the S790. When you have a choice between optical or coax connectors for digital sound, go optical, as the S790 has 3 optical inputs but only 1 coax. The cable to the subwoofer is coaxial, not optical, by the way. I bought from monoprice.com and I can strongly recommend them. Even with shipping to Canada, it was way less expensive than buying locally. They have same day shipping for items in stock and quality is exceptional.


----------



## smackman1

Okay, I should have said *I am going to leave my HD 622 DISH RECEIVER hooked up HDMI to tv and will run optical cable from HD 622 to AMP.* Is this okay? I believe my satellitte receiver has a better picture with HDMI than component cable.

Okay do you recommend running a coaxial cable from amp to sub woofer instead of supplied a/v cables?

Okay so I need 16 gauge wire, two 6 foot optical cables for Dvd and Satellite receiver, a 12 foot coxial cable for subwoofer and banana plugs for connectors

Should I locate my subwoofer behind TV or what do you recommend? I am a rookie at HTIB so please forgive me if I mess up on wording and terminology.

One more thing; My HDMI cable and component video cable are wal-mart cables. They are not gold plated or anything like that. Is this a mistake? I have read that expensive cables are not necessary. Your thoughts please.

Thanks a millon

Smackman


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smackman1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Should I locate my subwoofer behind TV or what do you recommend?



I'd put it along the wall or in a corner, whichever gives better sound projection.


----------



## MJ DOOM

i know this is a stupid question but this reciever's component input and output supports 480p/720p/1080i right?


----------



## smackman1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd put it along the wall or in a corner, whichever gives better sound projection.



What about coaxial cable for sub-woofer? Do I need to have that arrangement instead of supplied A/V cable.

The Center channel speaker;Where should I locate it? I have a RPTV that has a big top but I will have the DVD,SATELLITE RECEIVER AND ONKYO AMP on top. What does the center channel do? Can I locate it on top of AMP?

Thanks


----------



## Tulpa

You don't NEED the coaxial, but it'll probably give a better signal.


As for the center channel, it should be as close to the screen as possible (some people with projectors put it behind the screen, but obviously you can't do that with regular TVs.) So either just above or below the screen is best.


I probably wouldn't put it on top of the amp, as there might be an airflow problem if it vents on top.


----------



## smackman1

Can I put my center channel speaker on top of my RPTV? It has a BIG top so there is plenty of room. I read somewhere that the "magnetism" from speakers could cause the TV to mess up. My RPTV is MISTUBISHI WS-55517. The only thing that would be on top would be center channel. If not on top I have a litlle bit of a problem. I could mount it on top of a TV stand to the side and leave other equipment on top of TV but I would be off to the side of tv.

Thanks a million

Smackman


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smackman1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can I put my center channel speaker on top of my RPTV? Smackman



Some people have done it, others have cautioned about the posibility of eventual bending of the cabinet.

A better alternative might be to mount an adjustable TV-mount type of shelf on the wall above and behind the set.


----------



## singzh




----------



## pj1010

I'm going to go buy this system today. However, I do not want the extra two speakers. I only need a 5.1 setup. Can you force this setup to behave like a 5.1 only system? I just don't have the space to utilize 2 more speakers.


----------



## flags

Is it worth it to purchase the extended warranty on the HT-S790?


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj1010* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to go buy this system today. However, I do not want the extra two speakers. I only need a 5.1 setup. Can you force this setup to behave like a 5.1 only system? I just don't have the space to utilize 2 more speakers.



That's what I do, use the rear surrounds but just don't connect the back two.


----------



## flags

Go to Amazon.com and check out the speaker shelves for the top of the TV. I have an Omnimount and it works well.


----------



## PabloCruz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj1010* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to go buy this system today. However, I do not want the extra two speakers. I only need a 5.1 setup. Can you force this setup to behave like a 5.1 only system? I just don't have the space to utilize 2 more speakers.



Yes. I have mine set up without the rears connected. Sounds great.


----------



## pj1010

Cool...Thanks guys. Maybe one day I will have a room big enough for all seven, but I fear the extra speakers will just be too much sound.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj1010* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool...Thanks guys. Maybe one day I will have a room big enough for all seven, but I fear the extra speakers will just be too much sound.



You are under a misconception.

Fact is, the way sound is currently applied to movies, very little sound comes out of any of the four rear speakers.

I did have it set up as 7.1 originally and hear no difference in 5.1.


----------



## flags

How do they work as opposed to a regular optical toslink cable?


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it worth it to purchase the extended warranty on the HT-S790?



No. In my opinion extended warranties are never worth it. If you study statistics and apply that knowledge to this issue, you will realize the following:

If an item is going to go bad prematurely, it will most likely happen within the normal warrantee period.

The companies who want to sell you the warrantee make a lot of money on them because relatively few people ever use them.

If you never buy extended warranties (like me) you will save enough money over the years that you can easily and without regret buy a new item (be it a washing machine, stove, HT-790, etc) when the rare item dies before it's time (and without the hassle of keeping track of your paperwork and filing a claim).


----------



## pj1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are under a misconception.
> 
> Fact is, the way sound is currently applied to movies, very little sound comes out of any of the four rear speakers.
> 
> I did have it set up as 7.1 originally and hear no difference in 5.1.



I am not misunderstanding. I have a small room. 4 speakers immediately behind a 6 foot couch would be too much.


----------



## flags

There are 7.1 receivers because having 7 speakers can create a more enveloping sound field with speakers at your front, sides, and behind you. There are currently no 7.1 discrete recordings but that doesn't mean you can't get 7.1 sound.


Receivers have many options for expanding 2 channel or 5.1 channel mixes to 6.1 or 7.1. 'All channel stereo' modes take 2 channel mixes and expand them to 5, 6 or 7 channels. Dolby Prologic II expands 2 channel to 5.1. DPLIIx expands 2 channel analog or digital to 6.1 or 7.1 and can also expand 5.1 to either 6.1 or 7.1. DPLIIx can be layered on top of DTS 5.1 or 6.1 to create 7.1, etc...


So the number of discrete channels recorded on a disc has only a limited relationship to how many channels you can get for playback. There are no discs in any format that contain 7.1 discrete channels, but that may change in the future so having a 7.1 receiver is useful to be ready for future 7.1 formats should they ever arrive. A 7.1 receiver is also useful now if you want to use the processing modes described above to get 7.1 sound from 2,5.1, or 6.1 sources. Additionally, many 7.1 receivers can be configured to play 5.1 in the main room and use the other two amps to drive stereo speakers in another room. Lots of good reasons to choose a 7.1 receiver in my opinion.


----------



## KirbyisKing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PabloCruz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. I have mine set up without the rears connected. Sounds great.



For the speaker placement without the 2 rears connected do you have them behind you or to the side? And what input on the back do you hook your 2 rears to on the back?


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj1010* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not misunderstanding. I have a small room. 4 speakers immediately behind a 6 foot couch would be too much.



Maybe space-wise, but, believe me, not because of too much sound as you stated was your concern.


----------



## pj1010

I just can't see that six feet of linear speace is enough room for 4 surround speakers. Maybe I'll hook them up and see what it sounds like.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj1010* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just can't see that six feet of linear speace is enough room for 4 surround speakers. Maybe I'll hook them up and see what it sounds like.



By all means, hook them up and see what it's like.

We are in agreement that you don't need all four rear speakers.

The only point I am trying to make is that it's NOT because the combined sound of the four rear speakers is by any means going to blow you away.


----------



## flags

How do you secure the front speakers to the Sanus 24" stands?


----------



## afrogt

Try Velcro industrial strips/squares or Blu Tack


You can find the Velcro at any drug store, craft shop or walmart, target, kmart, etc for about $3


----------



## benjamin-benjami

i just got mine in yesterday and hooked it up, if anyone is on the fence about purchasing....in nike's words "just do it"....


----------



## Tulpa

Yeah, mine was an impulse buy. Well, sort of. I saw it at one store, went home and researched it, liked it, and then headed over to Circuit City (not the first store) where it was cheaper. I wanted it that day, so I paid more, but it was worth it.










I just placed an order for a new HD TV to compliment it, too.


----------



## benjamin-benjami

what tv are you getting

i have a sony 60" xbr2... and i love it..


----------



## flags

I have a Panasonic DVD Player but there are seven different codes in the manual to enter into the remote so how do you know which one to use?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benjamin-benjami* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what tv are you getting
> 
> i have a sony 60" xbr2... and i love it..



Samsung 50". Almost bought the 56", but it would be too big.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic DVD Player but there are seven different codes in the manual to enter into the remote so how do you know which one to use?



Try them all until one works. It takes all of ten seconds a try.


----------



## KirbyisKing

Hey all was thining of upgrading the speakers on this one to Klipsch Quinjtet III. I have a chance to pick it up


1. Is it worth it to upgrade or should i stick with the factory speakers? I mean $500 is a lot of money


Please advise...i need to make this decision fairly soon. Thanks for any help.


----------



## flags

I have the Hitachi model 57F59 TV and the HT-S 790. I am clear on the DVD connections but am unclear on my best bet for connecting the TV itself to the 790 receiver. Which cables do I need to run from the TV to the receiver to run the TV on the surround speakers?


Thank You


----------



## flags

Fancy Cable Connectors


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


How do they work as opposed to a regular optical toslink cable?


----------



## MJ DOOM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MJ DOOM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i know this is a stupid question but this reciever's component input and output supports 480p/720p/1080i right?



can some please answer this, its the only thing stopping me from driving down to my local circuit city.


----------



## Jakeman02

Yes, providing your source is output in 480p/720p or 1080i. The receiver will not change the resolution, only pass it through.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KirbyisKing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all was thining of upgrading the speakers on this one to Klipsch Quinjtet III. I have a chance to pick it up
> 
> 
> 1. Is it worth it to upgrade or should i stick with the factory speakers? I mean $500 is a lot of money
> 
> 
> Please advise...i need to make this decision fairly soon. Thanks for any help.



Upgrading the speakers would make an amazing difference in SQ over htib speakers. Wheather its the Quintet III's that's for you to decide. IMO there are better choices at the price point and less but if you've listened to them and are happy with them, that's all that matters.


----------



## flags

BRIEF OVER VIEW OF FIBER OPTIC CABLE ADVANTAGES OVER COPPER:


SPEED: Fiber optic networks operate at high speeds - up into the gigabits

BANDWIDTH: large carrying capacity

DISTANCE: Signals can be transmitted further without needing to be "refreshed" or strengthened.

RESISTANCE: Greater resistance to electromagnetic noise such as radios, motors or other nearby cables.



In recent years it has become apparent that fiber-optics are steadily replacing copper wire as an appropriate means of communication signal transmission. They span the long distances between local phone systems as well as providing the backbone for many network systems. Other system users include cable television services, university campuses, office buildings, industrial plants, and electric utility companies.


A fiber-optic system is similar to the copper wire system that fiber-optics is replacing. The difference is that fiber-optics use light pulses to transmit information down fiber lines instead of using electronic pulses to transmit information down copper lines. Looking at the components in a fiber-optic chain will give a better understanding of how the system works in conjunction with wire based systems.


At one end of the system is a transmitter. This is the place of origin for information coming on to fiber-optic lines. The transmitter accepts coded electronic pulse information coming from copper wire. It then processes and translates that information into equivalently coded light pulses. A light-emitting diode (LED) or an injection-laser diode (ILD) can be used for generating the light pulses. Using a lens, the light pulses are funneled into the fiber-optic medium where they transmit themselves down the line.


Think of a fiber cable in terms of very long cardboard roll (from the inside roll of paper towel) that is coated with a mirror.

If you shine a flashlight in one you can see light at the far end - even if bent the roll around a corner.


Light pulses move easily down the fiber-optic line because of a principle known as total internal reflection. "This principle of total internal reflection states that when the angle of incidence exceeds a critical value, light cannot get out of the glass; instead, the light bounces back in. When this principle is applied to the construction of the fiber-optic strand, it is possible to transmit information down fiber lines in the form of light pulses.


----------



## flags

Thick double sided tape/pads works well too.


----------



## steve7100

Hey guys. I have a question hopefully someone can help me with. I have the 790, and the receiver clicks sometimes. All wires are hooked up correctly, ad receiver doesnt go into protect mode or turn off. Anyone know what can be causing that.

Other components: Olevia 232, Pace 551, Philips DVDR3400


----------



## benjamin-benjami




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Samsung 50". Almost bought the 56", but it would be too big.



there is no such thing as too big...hahaha


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benjamin-benjami* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as too big...hahaha



There is when you live in a townhouse.










If I had a dedicated room, I'd go full on projector action.


----------



## flags

I have a 57" HDTV and wish I would have gotten the 65" I sit 10 feet from the TV and could go to six but am not allowed to move the sofa that close.


----------



## mugsy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve7100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I have a question hopefully someone can help me with. I have the 790, and the receiver clicks sometimes. All wires are hooked up correctly, ad receiver doesnt go into protect mode or turn off. Anyone know what can be causing that.
> 
> Other components: Olevia 232, Pace 551, Philips DVDR3400



What do you mean by "clicks sometimes"? Can you be more specific as far as surround modes, input, etc.


I know my S790 clicks when changing from stereo to surround as some relays are being activated, but other then that, it does not emit any sounds.


Dan


----------



## steve7100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mugsy1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "clicks sometimes"? Can you be more specific as far as surround modes, input, etc.
> 
> 
> I know my S790 clicks when changing from stereo to surround as some relays are being activated, but other then that, it does not emit any sounds.
> 
> 
> Dan




The reciever clicks when on video 1 watching TV, every couple of minutes in any surround mode, not just when switching sources. No settings change. This also happens when watching a movie, I have the DVD>toslink>receiver, and Pace 551STB>coax>receiver


I'm wondering in the is a wire short along the way somewhere


----------



## mugsy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve7100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The reciever clicks when on video 1 watching TV, every couple of minutes in any surround mode, not just when switching sources. No settings change. This also happens when watching a movie, I have the DVD>toslink>receiver, and Pace 551STB>coax>receiver
> 
> 
> I'm wondering in the is a wire short along the way somewhere



I would recommend you proceed by elimination. Unplug 1 speaker and see if it happens. Since the clicking happens frequently, you will not have to wait for long to see if it is that particular speaker that is at fault. If it does click, replug that speaker and unplug the next until all of the speakers have been eliminated. If the clicking stops then that speaker or wire that must be faulty. Replace the wire to see. If it is not one of the speakers, then maybe the receiver needs to be serviced...


----------



## smackman1

Why do you hook up the Television audio output to the receivers input? I thought that the receiver would be the only source of sound needed since I am feeding my DVD AND DISH RECEIVER thru Receiver then audio would come out of my receiver speakers. I know this is probably a DUMB question but I was under the impression that the only thing my TV needed was a video input connection either directly or thru receiver if desired.

Please overlook my lack of knowledge.









Thank you

Smackman


----------



## phoenix96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smackman1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why do you hook up the Television audio output to the receivers input? I thought that the receiver would be the only source of sound needed since I am feeding my DVD AND DISH RECEIVER thru Receiver then audio would come out of my receiver speakers. I know this is probably a DUMB question but I was under the impression that the only thing my TV needed was a video input connection either directly or thru receiver if desired.
> 
> Please overlook my lack of knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Smackman



If you were using your TV's built in tuner, you would have to connect the TV's audio output to the receiver to use the sound system.


----------



## smackman1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you were using your TV's built in tuner, you would have to connect the TV's audio output to the receiver to use the sound system.



Thanks


----------



## smackman1

Should the sub-woofer front face a wall in a corner? I have heard that a sub-woofer sounds better if its bounced off or behind the TV. What are yalls recommendations or suggestions?


----------



## draggoon01

is there an on screen display so that you can see volume changes on your tv?


----------



## Tulpa

No, only the readout on the receiver is available.


----------



## KirbyisKing

Hey all i'm looking to get rid (sell) of my onkyo hts790 speakers? All mint never even used.


Anyone interested or is there a better place to sell them than through ebay? Just private message me or email me. Thanks


----------



## flags

Try craigslist


----------



## Tigershark

Thanks to "paulusho" at FW:


The HT-S790S (silver) is on sale at circuitcity.com (on-line only) for $324.


Onkyo Home Theater System (HT-S790S)

ONK HTS790S Price was: $499.99

You save: -$100.00

You pay: $399.99

Mail-in rebate(s): -$50.00 (Web only - Save $50 on a home theater system! ID PW20U Start 02/11/07 End 02/17/07)


Price after rebate(s): $349.99


Save an additional $25 on home theater systems $299 and up

Use coupon code 44AT9ZKAKT at checkout


Total $499 - $100 - $25 - $50 (Rebate) = $324


Link 



They list a Monster HDMI cable for $125 as a "required" accessory. Not only is it way-overpriced, this system doesn't even have HDMI!



Edit: Black is $50 more.


----------



## Tulpa

Yeah, those B&M websites are bad about stuff like that.


----------



## flags

Do you leave it on 24/7 or is there a way to turn it off? On the remote it is eith on or standby.


Thanks


----------



## sambow87

Any way to have different speaker levels between multichannel and say, DVD and to have them saved?


Thanks,


Sam


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you leave it on 24/7 or is there a way to turn it off? On the remote it is eith on or standby.
> 
> 
> Thanks



The standby mode is your low power setting. It is still drawing a very small amount to run the IR receiver to know when to turn itself back on again. If you look in the back of the manual, it should list under specifications, the standby power consumption... likely under a watt, 0.5w is sorta standard standby consumption these days.


----------



## flags

I just turned the 790 volumn up to 45 and put Pearl Harbon on. It about shook my false teeth out!


----------



## jimbo_usa

I was wondering if someone can tell me where the port holes on the speakers are? I was thinking about buying this system but the satellites will be placed against the wall. Can someone tell me if that will work and still sound good?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## smackman1

I am trying to hook up the digital optical cables on Onkyo 790 and they will not fit. My optical cables are Premium 6 foot 8.0 mm cable w/ fancy connector from monoprice. They seem to big for my AMP and Dish network reciever. Is this the wrong size cable or what am I doing wrong? I ordered this cable off page one of this forum where recommended cables were posted on first post I am confused. HELP.

Thank you

Smackman


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smackman1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am trying to hook up the digital optical cables on Onkyo 790 and they will not fit. My optical cables are Premium 6 foot 8.0 mm cable w/ fancy connector from monoprice. They seem to big for my AMP and Dish network reciever. Is this the wrong size cable or what am I doing wrong? I ordered this cable off page one of this forum where recommended cables were posted on first post I am confused. HELP.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Smackman



Did you take the little end cap off?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimbo_usa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone can tell me where the port holes on the speakers are? I was thinking about buying this system but the satellites will be placed against the wall. Can someone tell me if that will work and still sound good?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I don't think the sats have port holes. I have mine pretty close to the wall (held out by only the mount) and they sound fine. The fronts have a port I think on the lower part of the back, and to either the left or right of center on the center channel.


----------



## smackman1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you take the little end cap off?



Hell No! Thank you


----------



## jimbo_usa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think the sats have port holes. I have mine pretty close to the wall (held out by only the mount) and they sound fine. The fronts have a port I think on the lower part of the back, and to either the left or right of center on the center channel.




Thanks for the reply


It says on the spec sheet that all the speakers are bass reflex. That is what concerns me about mounting them tight to the wall unless there is a port hole on the front.


Any more input on mounting the sats tight to the wall ?


Thanks for any help


----------



## mugsy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimbo_usa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> It says on the spec sheet that all the speakers are bass reflex. That is what concerns me about mounting them tight to the wall unless there is a port hole on the front.
> 
> 
> Any more input on mounting the sats tight to the wall ?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help



The sats are not back-ported. I have mine flush mounted to the wall.


----------



## [email protected]

I already placed order of S790 thru CC website and getting it shipped as one of you pointed out that it's heavy and comes in a huge box and I don't own a truck.


Now I need help in buy cables

My setup:

1. 32" SDTV - Standard TV (will upgrade to HDTV in near future)

2. DVD Player (Again this is not HDMI)

3. Onkyo HT-S790

4. Nintendo Gamecube

No Cable box


This is what I got from the very first post of this thread.

6' Digital Audio Coaxial Cable $5.42.- dvd player to audio receivers

or

12' Digital Audio Coaxial Cable $6.38 - dvd player to audio receivers


6' Digital Audio Optical Cable $4.87. - What is this for? is it for Onkyo Receiver (labeled as Sub Pre-Out) to the LFE In on Subwoofer


100' 16 AWG Speaker Wire $14.94 - Speaker cables


1 more query how will I take the video signal out of DVD to TV is it thru receiver or direct. And what cable do I have to use.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is what I got from the very first post of this thread.
> 
> 6' Digital Audio Coaxial Cable $5.42.- dvd player to audio receivers
> 
> or
> 
> 12' Digital Audio Coaxial Cable $6.38 - dvd player to audio receivers
> 
> 
> 6' Digital Audio Optical Cable $4.87. - What is this for? is it for Onkyo Receiver (labeled as Sub Pre-Out) to the LFE In on Subwoofer
> 
> 
> 100' 16 AWG Speaker Wire $14.94 - Speaker cables
> 
> 
> 1 more query how will I take the video signal out of DVD to TV is it thru receiver or direct. And what cable do I have to use.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



You didn't mention what DVD player you had, but I'll assume it has component video out and both coaxial and optical digital outs.


I would run a component video cable from the DVD to the receiver and then another from the receiver to the TV. That will enable the receiver to switch both audio and video. If you want to run direct from DVD to TV, you can certainly do that, but you'll probably have to switch video inputs on the TV and audio on the receiver. Not a big deal, but some like one buttion switching. (If you upgrade to an HDMI TV and an HDMI DVD player, you'd have to bypass this receiver anyway.)


If your TV or DVD player doesn't have component input/output, S-video is the next best thing.



Audio from the DVD to the receiver should be with a digital audio cable, either coaxial or optical. Either is fine, they have the same sound quality. Just run it from the DVD player to the receiver, then go into the DVD menu and change the audio setting to bitstream (also might want to enable DTS audio, as most players have it turned off by default.)


Then use the digital input button on the front of the receiver to assign what connection you used (it will have coax and three optical choices. Just cycle through to the port you ended up using. It's all labeled on the back of the receiver.)


Your system will now be able to do Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS 5.1 surround sound, among others.




The sub would have its own cable in the package, but if you want, a digital coaxial audio cable would be an upgrade. The sub does not use a digital optical cable.


----------



## EchoTony

I would add to Tulpa's post that you are better off using the TOSlink (Optical) connections as there are 3 of those inputs and only one coaxial input. So, if you have a choice from your DVD player's out, pick the TOSlink. If not, then you will use the one coaxial input on the receiver.


The digital coaxial audio cable would be nicer than the included RCA cable for the sub's LFE connection, but it isn't a digtial connection, so it's not 100% necessary. However, many here say they can hear a difference. For $6.38, why not make the upgrade.


I would offer you the advice to wait until you have the system in your house, and you know where everything is going to be placed. That way you don't buy a cable that's too short (or, if you can't wait, just buy a really long one if you have a place to hide long cords). The sub can be placed almost anywhere in the room, so maybe a long cable would work for your setup. Just a thought.


The price of shipping one cable vs. 3 from Monoprice is very minor, so try and group your purchases to save a bit more... I blew that, and just ordered an additional Coaxial cable for my HTPC to the receiver - a week after placing an order for a TOSlink and the upgrade coaxial for the sub.


----------



## mchin247

Today I happen to look at the sub and notice a round hollow tube inside the bottom opening. I put my hand inside and it feels like a card board tube. I assume this is suppose to be connected some where inside the sub? Has any one have this same issue?


Thanks.


----------



## Tulpa

I'm not sure what you're asking.


The tube is your sub's reflex port. It's probably made of cardboard or similar material because it's a fairly cheap sub.


----------



## mchin247

So the moving part inside the sub is the reflex port? Is it suppose to be moving around inside?

It feels like it is made of cardboard.


Thanks Tulpa.


----------



## Tulpa

Oh I think I see now. It should be attached. Is it kind of laying in there flopping around? It probably came loose.


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh I think I see now. It should be attached. Is it kind of laying in there? It probably came loose.




Just my luck.... Yes, it is laying inside. Can the front cover come off of the sub?


Maybe I can get the BIC H-100 if all fails


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks a ton Tulpa and Echo... This forum rocks b'coz of you ppl. The decision to go for S790 was entirely after I read what guys like u posted. Keep doing the great job. U guys ROCK!!!


----------



## jnrock

Finally got around to going to CC to check this out in person. The speakers are much larger than I expected and look really nice. I'm in the planning stages of my home theater and thanks to you guys inputs I think I'm going to go with this HTIB as well.


----------



## smackman1

Thanks men for all the advice! I have my system hooked up 5.1 and it amazing! I am still playing with the calibrations etc. I purchased the silver 790s for 324 dollars at CC!

Does anyone have any suggestions for "building" or buying a antenna for AM reception? I cam be inside or outside. I am a Electeonic Technician but my protocol was industrial.

Any added advice for making my system "better" will be received with joy. I think this Forum is great.

My hookup is straight forward. I have my 55" MISTUBISHI hooked up to HD dish receiver HDMI. I have the HD receiver and DVD hooked up optical on audio thru video 1 and 2. The DVD is hooked up component directly to TV. I have my sub coaxial cable upgraded with monoprice coaxial cable. My optical cables also came from monoprice; They worked fine after I took the damn caps off them. haha.

Any suggestions on the listening choices?

Thanks Men

Smackman


----------



## Intheswamp

This is somewhat trivial, but I thought I'd ask it anyhow.










Some folks have mentioned that they tin the ends of the speaker wires, but is there a consensus on this? Good or bad? I understand the idea of tinning them to keep single stray wires under control, but it also turns the flexible, stranded wire (which takes vibration well) into a solid, inflexible wire (which doesn't take vibration well). Not saying that there's going to be a lot of vibration going on, but...


It seems to me that if you tin them that it should be a light tinning.


Any thoughts?


Thanks,

Ed


----------



## flags

It is not a good idea because it kills 20% more or less of the sound. Just twist the ends together nice and tight.


----------



## Tigershark

My receiver won't turn on anymore! I noticed that it was hot on standby (I hadn't used it for about 20 hours) before I tried to turn it on last night - but pushing the power button on the receiver and the remote did nothing. I then uplugged it (per the manual) - at first for an hour, and then overnight. When I tried to plug it back in - nothing happened. No red standby light, nothing. Any ideas before I call Onkyo? I would hate to take this thing back if there is a simple fix.



Update: Went home, and on a whim, plugged the receiver back in - now it works! Nothing has changed since this morning when it didn't work. Oh well, hopefully it was just a fluke.


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My receiver won't turn on anymore! I noticed that it was hot on standby (I hadn't used it for about 20 hours) before I tried to turn it on last night - but pushing the power button on the receiver and the remote did nothing. I then uplugged it (per the manual) - at first for an hour, and then overnight. When I tried to plug it back in - nothing happened. No red standby light, nothing. Any ideas before I call Onkyo? I would hate to take this thing back if there is a simple fix.



awww man,


I don't recall, but is there a user replaceable fuse in the back? My old Denon had one....


Sounds like you got a bunk unit otherwise. Too bad. Good luck


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EchoTony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> awww man,
> 
> 
> I don't recall, but is there a user replaceable fuse in the back? My old Denon had one....
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got a bunk unit otherwise. Too bad. Good luck




The owner's manual states that the fuse is NOT user replaceable. Going to call Onkyo on this one.


----------



## benjamin-benjami

quick question, what do you have your speakers setting set to

for example 75% power on sub etc..... thanks


----------



## KirbyisKing

Well guys just got the system in the mail with all my upgrades. I just wanted to post here what I'm going to be hooking up and get some suggestions for settings or just thoughts on the set up.


Got the Onkyo HTs790 receiver and velodyne cht front row system with 2 additional speakers for the 7 speaker hook up. Also picked up the Bic H-100. So what do you guys think? Mostly gonna use this for movie vieweing. Oh will be going from oppo 970 via optical audio to receiver.


Any suggestions or hints?


----------



## rexdog

Not sure if this question belongs here, but...


Sometimes when watching TV, people's lips seem out of sync with the audio. It seems to be mostly on (Comcast) cable, but sometimes on DVDs. I may be lying about DVDs, cant really remember now, its pretty late. Anyway, is there a delay on the 790 or some other way to fix this?


Is it the cable box? (Motorola DCT 6416 III) Sometimes it is really obvious, other times it may just be in my head cause Im looking for it.


Thanks,

Rex


----------



## majik99

Quick question. I just got my 790. Nice looking system. I am waiting on my optical cable from monoprice to come in the mail, so in the mean time I quickly hooked the TV up to the receiver with some extra RCA cables I had laying around. I pick up OTA digital channels with the TV's tuner, then run the cables from the TV audio out to the input of the receiver. I am getting a small amount of audio sync issues. I read the manual and turned down the audio sync to 0.0ms but that doesn't quite solve the issue. It is much better than the 60ms that seem to be the default. The TV has an audio sync adjustment, but that only makes it worse. Is this a channel issue? Or is it an RCA cable issue? Like I said optical cables are in the mail so I wont worry about a fix if they will most likely help the issue. Thanks for the help.



Also one final question for now. The center speaker is shielded correct? I am using the omnimount on top of my rear projection TV, and I have had issues with previous systems causing my old CRT tv to make the funny colors from the magnets. Should I be cautious of this with these speakers?


----------



## phoenix96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if this question belongs here, but...
> 
> 
> Sometimes when watching TV, people's lips seem out of sync with the audio. It seems to be mostly on (Comcast) cable, but sometimes on DVDs. I may be lying about DVDs, cant really remember now, its pretty late. Anyway, is there a delay on the 790 or some other way to fix this?
> 
> 
> Is it the cable box? (Motorola DCT 6416 III) Sometimes it is really obvious, other times it may just be in my head cause Im looking for it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rex



If it happens in cable programs, it may indeed be the source - the cable itself. There is an option for controlling the audio delay, though. Press and hold the button on the receiver's remote for the input you want to change the delay on for about 4-5 seconds. Then use the left and right buttons to adjust the amount of delay (between 0 and 100ms in 10ms increments).


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majik99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also one final question for now. The center speaker is shielded correct? I am using the omnimount on top of my rear projection TV, and I have had issues with previous systems causing my old CRT tv to make the funny colors from the magnets. Should I be cautious of this with these speakers?



The front three should be shielded.


----------



## miq228




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benjamin-benjami* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> quick question, what do you have your speakers setting set to
> 
> for example 75% power on sub etc..... thanks



wish i could use my sub

i only use it during day time

lady my downstairs came up and














at me one time


----------



## flags

Should the crossover be set to 100, 120 or 150?


----------



## codymacx

Just got the HT-S790, Would i benefit at all by replacing any of the speakers with some POLK R15's ? I got 2 Pair of R15's. I was thinking maybe the surround backs...


Also, Is it possible to get 7.1 channel sound out of the 360 HD-DVD addon?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *codymacx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, Is it possible to get 7.1 channel sound out of the 360 HD-DVD addon?



I don't think so. Might run it by the HD-DVD hardware forum or check their Xbox 360 thread.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *codymacx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got the HT-S790, Would i benefit at all by replacing any of the speakers with some POLK R15's ? I got 2 Pair of R15's. I was thinking maybe the surround backs...



so you just bought this system, and now you want to replace the LEAST utilized speakers with a pair of polks that are better than your main L/C/R onkyo speakers? doesn't make much sense to me.


if you're going to replace any speakers, start with the front three....you'll see immediate improvements in clarity, imaging, detail, and overall SQ. replacing the surrounds will surely help, but the impact will be less dramatic.


----------



## Tulpa

He might already have the Polks and doesn't want to spend more money. I get that out of his posts at least.


While he could use three of them up front, he may find the front Onks satisfactory enough, or that he doesn't want to use one as a center channel (it might look goofy, or maybe he has his eye on a proper matched Polk front set, etc.)


There are lots of reasons he might just upgrade the rears first.


----------



## codymacx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> He might already have the Polks and doesn't want to spend more money. I get that out of his posts at least.
> 
> 
> While he could use three of them up front, he may find the front Onks satisfactory enough, or that he doesn't want to use one as a center channel (it might look goofy, or maybe he has his eye on a proper matched Polk front set, etc.)
> 
> 
> There are lots of reasons he might just upgrade the rears first.



Your right, sorry i didn't make it clear, I already had the Polk R15's, i just didn't have a subwoofer/Receiver or a center channel. Im thinking that i shouldn't of bought the HTIB, and bought the sub/receiver/center channel separately.


----------



## Tulpa

You could always sell the HTIB speakers on eBay. Main thing is to make sure the front three are properly matched, because most of your sounds are going to pan across all three. It'll sound funny if they're not.


Just find a good Polk center channel that goes with the R15s (or whatever you use with your fronts) and you're golden.










The 790 receiver is fine, it's just the speakers aren't as good as a dedicated company like Polk. But it's up to you in regards of upgrading.


----------



## codymacx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could always sell the HTIB speakers on eBay. Main thing is to make sure the front three are properly matched, because most of your sounds are going to pan across all three. It'll sound funny if they're not.
> 
> 
> Just find a good Polk center channel that goes with the R15s (or whatever you use with your fronts) and you're golden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 790 receiver is fine, it's just the speakers aren't as good as a dedicated company like Polk. But it's up to you in regards of upgrading.



Sounds like replacing the 2 Surround and 2 rear surrounds with My 4 polks are the way to go then. Ill have to do some testing. Thanks Tulpa


----------



## Tulpa

Well, G-Star has a point in that three R15s would outclass the Onkyos up front, but if it were me, I'd get a dedicated center channel somewhere down the line.


----------



## tlaw

I do not quite understand all the settings on the receiver. Could somebody give me a run down of what they all mean I am a little confused. I have a digital optical connection from my sat. box to my receiver and the receiver reads PLIIX Movie and then on my DVD player I have just regular A/V cables hooked up and get the same reading. What I don't understand is I have read that you cant get true Dolby Digital unless you have either Digital Optical or Coaxial cables connected, then why can I get PLIIX when my dvd player is hooked up. I guess what I am trying to ask is how do I know I am getting true surround sound on the different settings. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tulpa

PLIIx is Dolby Pro Logic IIx. It's a processing format for stereo signals, a successor to the ProLogic and Pro Logic II formats. They all take stereo signals and output them to surround sound with varying results, but it's usually a step or three up from plain jane stereo.


It is surround sound, but not quite up to what true Dolby Digital 5.1 and the others (DD EX, DTS, DTS-ES, etc.) can do. These are discrete surround sound formats, meaning the sound coming out of a specific speaker was mixed that way in the film studio, not a stereo signal that your receiver is programmed to matrix into surround sound.



Your receiver is using PLIIx because it's probably set that way by default, and since it is getting a stereo signal from the A/V inputs, that's what it will do in that situation (you could also switch to Neo6 and get similar results). As for why the sat/cable box uses PLIIx, it's hard to say what those companies are sending down the pike. I know some claim DD, but I have to wonder if they actually are.


Anyway, for DVD, if you want Dolby Digital 5.1, get a digital audio cable and hook it up and assign the digital input to the a/v selection. The receiver will then switch over to DD (or DTS if enabled) automatically.


----------



## tlaw

So If my receiver reads DD or DTS then I know I am in true surround sound then for the most part excluding what the sat. company might or might not send down the pike as you said? In addition if I want to utilize all 7.1 speakers can I do that and still experience true surround sound in those settings. Another question I have is when I am using the sat. box I can turn the volume up to about 45 or so to be comfortable watching movies, but when I put a DVD in I have to crank it up to almost 60. Is this a result of not have a digital optical cable running to the DVD player from the receiver and when I make the upgrade this problem will be corrected?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlaw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So If my receiver reads DD or DTS then I know I am in true surround sound then for the most part excluding what the sat. company might or might not send down the pike as you said?



You'll be in "discrete Dolby Digital/DTS surround sound" if you see that, yes.



> Quote:
> In addition if I want to utilize all 7.1 speakers can I do that and still experience true surround sound in those settings.



If you want all seven, you'll have to have some matrixing for the very back speakers for standard DVDs. DTS Neo6 and Dolby Digital EX will use them a bit. For 7.1 discrete, there isn't a whole lot, if any, stuff that uses true 7.1. Maybe some Blu-Ray stuff or some games.



> Quote:
> Another question I have is when I am using the sat. box I can turn the volume up to about 45 or so to be comfortable watching movies, but when I put a DVD in I have to crank it up to almost 60. Is this a result of not have a digital optical cable running to the DVD player from the receiver and when I make the upgrade this problem will be corrected?



This I'm not sure, but it probably is the DVD in stereo source. Best bet is to try a digital connection. I know mine is plenty loud at 50.


----------



## tlaw

Thanks for your help. I feel like somewhat of a rookie with all this stuff, but the insight you have given me will help me a bunch!


----------



## sambow87

Would it be alright to stick the sub on it's side underneath my futon (it's just used as a couch). Just wondering if this would be alright. Loving the system so far with TrueHD on HD DVDs. Man some movies rock the room.


Sam


----------



## flags

I have mine on an end table with four or five feet above and 8 inches on all sides.

It never gets above 82 degrees even when run all day at 40 and 45.


----------



## flags

The sub MUST be kept upright.


----------



## flags

Read the manual.


----------



## tlaw

Can you split the Digital Coaxial plug going out the back of the reciever, run one digital coaxial cable to the sub that came with the system and then run the other cable to another sub? Would this make sense to even do this or would it just be better to run the better of the two subs and get rid of the other one?


----------



## sambow87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Read the manual.




Read it and didn't see anything about it. Damn, now I need to find a new place to put it. Thanks again.


Sam


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Read the manual.



another insightful and helpful post.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> another insightful and helpful post.



Well, that was just an addendum to his previous post.

Upped his post count by doin it that way


----------



## steve7100

Hi all, I have been trying to use the onkyo remote for my tv, dvd, and cable box. I found the codes for dvd and cable box, but not for TV, I have an Olevia 232, I tried other codes from lg, rca, philips but none worked. Does anybody have this code, or is there a search code on the remote,


thanks


----------



## Megacam

Man, I picked up my hts790 from CC last night. Set it up and put in an old Jimmy Hendrix CD that just sounded so-so. I was like..."man, the speakers can't be that weak". So i hooked up my creative MP3 player and some Public Enemy came on, and started b-u-m-p-i-n-g! It was so clear and nice sounding! My dog tilted his head and looked at me like the RCA dog, lmao. Thanks to this forum for my great purchase! The sub even sounds good to me


----------



## crosslin

i purchased the 790 a few weeks ago after reading about it on here. for some reason, i dont get the full effect of the background noises. do you guys have any great settings for it?


----------



## crosslin

here is my setup:
http://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p...roomplasma.jpg 
http://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p...omspeaker2.jpg 


here is the couch on the other wall before the speakers
http://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p...ivingroom1.jpg 


i have one on each side...and then the tv is in the far corner on the other side of the room.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosslin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i purchased the 790 a few weeks ago after reading about it on here. for some reason, i dont get the full effect of the background noises. do you guys have any great settings for it?



Well, what listening mode are you using, and are you watching cable? DVD?


----------



## crosslin

like yesterday for example. i was watching the daytona 500 and had it on all channel select. i was hoping to hear the cars go around me. it might have been the listening mode.


----------



## Tulpa

All channel is more stereo than surround. You might try one of the Dolby Pro Logic modes or a Neo6 mode.


Could also be that the show wasn't really in surround sound. Not sure about the 500, but some shows don't always have what they advertise. TV is flaky like that. (Although some of the surround modes might compensate for it.)


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosslin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> like yesterday for example. i was watching the daytona 500 and had it on all channel select. i was hoping to hear the cars go around me. it might have been the listening mode.



What happens when you watch DVD. Do you hear the effects? One more thing I saw in your pics is that the front left and right seems to be at a lower level.


I just got my 790 via fedex and awaiting cables from monoprice to arrive.


----------



## HDgloryhog

I have a question in regard to the third video input. For some reason I have to press the CD button so that I can hear the audio. Anybody else have this problem??


----------



## crosslin

i just put in crank...and put it in dolby d ex...and it was pretty good. what settings do you guys use most?


and yea...i have to get stands for the front speakers.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosslin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what settings do you guys use most?



For DVD, if DTS is available, DTS Neo6. Otherwise Dolby Digital EX or Mono Movie (for older ones.)


TV I usually let it ride on PLIIx.


----------



## crosslin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For DVD, if DTS is available, DTS Neo6. Otherwise Dolby Digital EX or Mono Movie (for older ones.)
> 
> 
> TV I usually let it ride on PLIIx.



gotcha. i am new to all of this. can you explain the diff between Dolby Digital EX, Neo 6, and PLIIx?


----------



## Tulpa

Dolby Digital and its variants are an encoding technology developed by Dolby Labs. EX is a form of DD that enables 6.1 or 7.1 off of a 5.1 DVD.


PLIIx is Dolby Pro Logic IIx, the current successor to Dolby's Pro Logic line. Those take stereo sources and convert them to surround sound. Not quite Dolby Digital, but when you only have a stereo source (like TV or a VHS tape), it works.


DTS is Digital Theater Sound, a competitor to Dolby. Neo6 is kind of DTS's version of PLIIx. I like it a little better than straight DTS.


----------



## crosslin

gotcha. so i guess depending on what you are watching...you will move through the game, music, and cenima settings also right?


----------



## Theo-Prof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Should the crossover be set to 100, 120 or 150?



I set my crossover to 80. I experimented by setting the Front and center speakers to "Large" so that I could actually "hear" what they were capable of producing. When I re-set them to "small" I noticed that male voices and other sounds, such as cello music or thunder claps, were cut-off too much in the lower frequencies. The blend between the front/center speakers and the sub was not very smooth. I reduced the crossover to 80 and now the fromt/center speakers are putting out a richer low end. This also frees up the sub to handle mostly the LFE stuff.


Kevin


----------



## EchoTony

I've been playing with my crossover setting for the last few days. I had it on 120 for a while, and everything sounded muddy. Went back over to 80 just to compare, and I'm now at 100 again.... I like 80 or 100 for music. Movies are great at 100 or even 120.


----------



## flags

The crossover default is 100. Keep it there.


----------



## flags

Acoustech H-100 Cinema Series 500-Watt Front-Firing Subwoofer, High-Gloss Black


----------



## flags

Set all three fronts to large and turn on the double bass.


----------



## flags

VTF-3 HO Turbo

Amp Power (RMS) 500 Watts

Bass Extension (max extension mode) 16 Hz

Bass Extension (max output mode) 22 Hz

Woofer size 12 Inches

Ports Dual flared 4 Inch

Crossover Bypassable 24 dB/Oct, continuously variable 30 - 90 Hz low pass filters

Phase 0/180°

Inputs speaker level (2), line level (2)

Dimensions 21.5(h) X 17(w) X 25(d)

Ship Weight 93 Lbs

Power Outlet Requirement 600 Watts

Warranty 7-years


----------



## spartn1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks to "paulusho" at FW:
> 
> 
> The HT-S790S (silver) is on sale at circuitcity (on-line only) for $324.
> 
> 
> Onkyo Home Theater System (HT-S790S)
> 
> ONK HTS790S Price was: $499.99
> 
> You save: -$100.00
> 
> You pay: $399.99
> 
> Mail-in rebate(s): -$50.00 (Web only - Save $50 on a home theater system! ID PW20U Start 02/11/07 End 02/17/07)
> 
> 
> Price after rebate(s): $349.99
> 
> 
> Save an additional $25 on home theater systems $299 and up
> 
> Use coupon code 44AT9ZKAKT at checkout
> 
> 
> Total $499 - $100 - $25 - $50 (Rebate) = $324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They list a Monster HDMI cable for $125 as a "required" accessory. Not only is it way-overpriced, this system doesn't even have HDMI!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Black is $50 more.



Unfortunately I'm slow on the trigger. I'm ready to buy the 790 now and it's out of stock at CC Online. I'm considering the shoponkyo, but it's almost the same price as new at CC...I'm looking for any advice on buying this asap and for the best price possible. I see CC has the black in stock, but my wife prefers the silver, and it's $50 buck cheaper with rebate. I appreciate all the good tips you guys give out. Thanks.


----------



## flags

And Never A Refurb.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spartn1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'm slow on the trigger. I'm ready to buy the 790 now and it's out of stock at CC Online. I'm considering the shoponkyo, but it's almost the same price as new at CC...I'm looking for any advice on buying this asap and for the best price possible. I see CC has the black in stock, but my wife prefers the silver, and it's $50 buck cheaper with rebate. I appreciate all the good tips you guys give out. Thanks.



OK.. The silver is out of stock. When in stock (or if you want the Black one even) you can make the stuff cheaper if you spend $2 @fleabay and buy a 10% off $199 or more coupon. (if u r a AAA member u probably already have that). Apply that coupon and it brings the price down by 30 - 40 bucks.


-- A trick I got from this forum itself.


----------



## spartn1

How does the 10% coupon work? Have to wait for it to be mailed to me or is it a coupon code? Thanks for the info.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spartn1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does the 10% coupon work? Have to wait for it to be mailed to me or is it a coupon code? Thanks for the info.



Noppy.. you can get it over email. Use it in-store/over phone/online. Choice is yours. I went the same way early last week to pick up the 790(B) and with all taxes and duities I paid $381. shipped right to my doorstep which is a great option considering its a huge box which won't fit in my Camry.


----------



## spartn1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Noppy.. you can get it over email. Use it in-store/over phone/online. Choice is yours. I went the same way early last week to pick up the 790(B) and with all taxes and duities I paid $381. shipped right to my doorstep which is a great option considering its a huge box which won't fit in my Camry.



Great! Thanks for the info. I'll try to talk my wife into the black color. Can't wait to remodel the basement and get this HT set up! Construction starts next Tuesday...


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spartn1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'm slow on the trigger. I'm ready to buy the 790 now and it's out of stock at CC Online. I'm considering the shoponkyo, but it's almost the same price as new at CC...I'm looking for any advice on buying this asap and for the best price possible. I see CC has the black in stock, but my wife prefers the silver, and it's $50 buck cheaper with rebate. I appreciate all the good tips you guys give out. Thanks.



BTW The silver is no longer cheaper. I know it was.. but not now. I checked the CC website they are now at the same price $399 after rebate.


And my 2pence - when I listen to music I essentially turn off all the lights so its

dark and Black speakers mixes well in the dark. But that's me.


----------



## vipera

I just bought the refurb S790 system from shoponkyo. The only thing missing was the remote batteries. Looks just like new except for the refurb stickers on everything.


----------



## gigaguy

I got a black refurb 790, it has new batteries, but no cables or wires. but I got that special special pricing deal ShopOnkyo had a month ago, $279 or so.


----------



## Hawk2007

Hi, I just bought one of these systems.


I'm in the process of setting it up. Of course, the speaker wire that came with it is way too small for the length I plan on running the cables. Therefore, I was planning on buying new speaker wire from monoprice. But, they are backordered on all gauges at all lengths. I tried sending them an email, but never heard back from them. I called their customer service and was basically told, we'll get it in when we get it in


I plan on placing a decent sized ordered since I'm redoing all the cables on my system and equipment. Monoprice has in stock all the other cables I need, but no speaker wire.


Therefore, is there another dealer that y'all would reccomend for getting speaker wire from?


----------



## Tulpa

Home Depot or Lowes. 16 gauge is like $20 for 100 feet, and you can have it in the time it takes to go to their store.


----------



## meka2000

Hi,


I have recently purchased Philips 47" LCD HDTV [Model 47PF9441D] from Costco .

I bought ONKYO HTS790S home theatre system.

I have also ordered DISH network HD package.

I would also like to connect my laptop to the LCD TV once awhile.


I am not really sure what are the recommended cables to connect various devices such as TV,HTS,DISH,Laptop.


I have been going through the forum to consolidate list of all cables/accessories i would require to order from Monoprice site.


Could someone please help me out and list various types of cables and connectors.


I really appreciate your help and support.


----------



## Tulpa

DISH box will probably have component or HDMI out. You can run component cables through the Onkyo receiver or direct to the TV (running direct saves a cable). If you use HDMI, run it direct to the TV (receiver doesn't have HDMI connection.) For audio, run a digital audio cable (coax or optical, doesn't matter which) from the DISH box to the Onkyo.



Laptop, if it's like most, would probaby require S-video to the TV and composite audio cables to the receiver. You'll also need a 3.5mm headphone to composite adapter.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


You can also get combined S-video/composite audio cables that run as one cable.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


All of this should be available from Monoprice.


----------



## tlaw

I have had the HT- S790 for about a week now. I have it hooked up to a cable box via a digital optical cable and whenn i go from channel to channel it clicks and then depending on what mode the program I am watching it will either just cycle back to the same one or if its a Dolby Digital Broadcast it will switch to that one. Does this sound right? Its a little aggravating hearing the reciever click everytime I cycle through the channels.


----------



## flags

Check out pricegrabber.com and amazon.com


I recently purchased 4 rolls of 100ft. 16 gauge Terk speaker wire and it is a terrific wire. Real easy to work with and make long runs with.









> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hawk2007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I just bought one of these systems.
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of setting it up. Of course, the speaker wire that came with it is way too small for the length I plan on running the cables. Therefore, I was planning on buying new speaker wire from monoprice. But, they are backordered on all gauges at all lengths. I tried sending them an email, but never heard back from them. I called their customer service and was basically told, we'll get it in when we get it in
> 
> 
> I plan on placing a decent sized ordered since I'm redoing all the cables on my system and equipment. Monoprice has in stock all the other cables I need, but no speaker wire.
> 
> 
> Therefore, is there another dealer that y'all would reccomend for getting speaker wire from?


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlaw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had the HT- S790 for about a week now. I have it hooked up to a cable box via a digital optical cable and whenn i go from channel to channel it clicks and then depending on what mode the program I am watching it will either just cycle back to the same one or if its a Dolby Digital Broadcast it will switch to that one. Does this sound right? Its a little aggravating hearing the reciever click everytime I cycle through the channels.




The click is to let you know it has changed. The receiver automatically picks the correct setting for the sound input.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meka2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have recently purchased Philips 47" LCD HDTV [Model 47PF9441D] from Costco .
> 
> I bought ONKYO HTS790S home theatre system.
> 
> I have also ordered DISH network HD package.
> 
> I would also like to connect my laptop to the LCD TV once awhile.
> 
> 
> I am not really sure what are the recommended cables to connect various devices such as TV,HTS,DISH,Laptop.
> 
> 
> I have been going through the forum to consolidate list of all cables/accessories i would require to order from Monoprice site.
> 
> 
> Could someone please help me out and list various types of cables and connectors.
> 
> 
> I really appreciate your help and support.




There is a sample list of cables from Monoprice in the first post. In summary, list out all the cables you need and try to order them at the same time - saves on shipping. Remember to get the right lengths. I find that a little bit longer is useful, rather than trying to get it exact.


----------



## rexdog

I have had the 790 for about 2 months now and it used to click, now it doesn't.


The clicking bothered me for a while, everytime I FF my DVR or changed channels, seemed a little annoying. Then the other day I realized it wasnt doing it anymore. Not sure why, the sound mode still changes but no more clicking.


Makes me wonder what happened.


----------



## [email protected]

I hooked up the S790 today with the Onkyo cables (still awaiting cables from monoprice) and played my fav DVD Eagles - Hell Freezes over. And it rocked. I still haven't done any changes to the speaker settings - yet the sound was crisp.


Thanks again for making my $$ work.


----------



## Mathesar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> VTF-3 HO Turbo
> 
> Amp Power (RMS) 500 Watts
> 
> Bass Extension (max extension mode) 16 Hz
> 
> Bass Extension (max output mode) 22 Hz
> 
> Woofer size 12 Inches
> 
> Ports Dual flared 4 Inch
> 
> Crossover Bypassable 24 dB/Oct, continuously variable 30 - 90 Hz low pass filters
> 
> Phase 0/180°
> 
> Inputs speaker level (2), line level (2)
> 
> Dimensions 21.5(h) X 17(w) X 25(d)
> 
> Ship Weight 93 Lbs
> 
> Power Outlet Requirement 600 Watts
> 
> Warranty 7-years



Wow that VTF sub looks pretty sweet on the website










I just got the HS-790S tonight and so far its great, My previous setup was a Logitech Z5500 5.1 so of course the HS-790S blows it away in overall sound quality.. Onkyo's subwoofer is the only thing I'm not super impressed with (it doesnt sound much better than the Z5500's 10" Sub). I think I might be looking for a replacement sub soon or perhaps I need to fiddle with the settings still...


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mathesar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow that VTF sub looks pretty sweet on the website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the HS-790S tonight and so far its great, My previous setup was a Logitech Z5500 5.1 so of course the HS-790S blows it away in overall sound quality.. Onkyo's subwoofer is the only thing I'm not super impressed with (it doesnt sound much better than the Z5500's 10" Sub). I think I might be looking for a replacement sub soon or perhaps I need to fiddle with the settings still...




That is a nice sub but the price is out of my range. I am in the same boat about upgrading the sub. I am very tempted to order the BIC H-100. I wonder if I can get it pass the boss


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchin247* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is a nice sub but the price is out of my range. I am in the same boat about upgrading the sub. I am very tempted to order the BIC H-100. I wonder if I can get it pass the boss



sell your onkyo sub on ebay for about $100...makes the cost of the Bic only about $125. makes it a bit easier to clear the deal with headquarters.


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sell your onkyo sub on ebay for about $100...makes the cost of the Bic only about $125. makes it a bit easier to clear the deal with headquarters.




Only problem is that the flexer tube in the sub came loose. I need to fix it first if I want to sell it on ebay...


----------



## matchan

I want to connect an iPod Video to the 790. I run the ipod video RCA cable into the

Onkyo's Video 3 input. Sure I hear audio, but how do I actually get video ?


I have hookedup an Svideo output from the Onkyo to the TV......


----------



## sambow87

Is there any reason the green light should be on on my sub when the sound system is off? It's been doing this a lot lately where it won't go into passive mode after watching a movie and continues to stay on. The only remedy I found is to unplug it and plug it back it (any harm that will come from this?)


Any other suggestions?


Sam


----------



## Tulpa

Mine stays green for a little while after the receiver goes to sleep, but goes to red standby eventually. I never stuck around long enough to time it, though.


----------



## rexdog

Mine always stays the same color, not sure which since Im color blind


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sambow87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any reason the green light should be on on my sub when the sound system is off? It's been doing this a lot lately where it won't go into passive mode after watching a movie and continues to stay on. The only remedy I found is to unplug it and plug it back it (any harm that will come from this?)
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sam




Turn the receiver off then come back in ten minutes. The light should be red. You could also plug the sub into the back of the receiver.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mathesar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow that VTF sub looks pretty sweet on the website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the HS-790S tonight and so far its great, My previous setup was a Logitech Z5500 5.1 so of course the HS-790S blows it away in overall sound quality.. Onkyo's subwoofer is the only thing I'm not super impressed with (it doesnt sound much better than the Z5500's 10" Sub). I think I might be looking for a replacement sub soon or perhaps I need to fiddle with the settings still...



Have you done the floor crawl to locate the best spot for the sub?


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could also plug the sub into the back of the receiver.



bad idea. the amplifier in the sub draws considerable power, which will tax the power supply in the receiver that is already working overtime to drive 7 channels.


keep the sub plugged into the wall, the light will go red in a few minutes. in standby mode, the amp in the sub is drawing about as much power as a small night light. really nothing to get concerned about.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> bad idea. the amplifier in the sub draws considerable power, which will tax the power supply in the receiver that is already working overtime to drive 7 channels.
> 
> 
> keep the sub plugged into the wall, the light will go red in a few minutes. in standby mode, the amp in the sub is drawing about as much power as a small night light. really nothing to get concerned about.



I misspoke. Anything up to 100 watts can be plugged into the receiver. The sub is 230.


----------



## steve7100

Hi All, Quick question. Can I hook up an additional sub(2 SKW-204) to receiver. If so, how?


----------



## Mathesar

I connected my nintendo Wii to the CD input on the receiver and set the listening mode to Pro Logic 2: Game , is that the proper / best way to do it? The Wii is only pro logic 2 (no optical / coax).


also it seems the back and rear surrounds are awfully quiet (on all sources) did you guys have to turn up the volume on the surrounds? I have everything at default so far, the only thing Ive adjusted is the Distance settings in advanced setup.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mathesar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I connected my nintendo Wii to the CD input on the receiver and set the listening mode to Pro Logic 2: Game , is that the proper / best way to do it? The Wii is only pro logic 2 (no optical / coax).



Up to you. Go with what sounds good, and try them all. Heck, you may like it on Studio-Mix or something.



> Quote:
> also it seems the back and rear surrounds are awfully quiet (on all sources) did you guys have to turn up the volume on the surrounds? I have everything at default so far, the only thing Ive adjusted is the Distance settings in advanced setup.



Well, you might bump up the decibles on the surrounds a bit, but keep in mind most sources won't use the surrounds much, if at all. Your front three should be doing most of the work.


If you want to test them, though, pop in a DVD that really uses them. Something epic or an action movie. Huge battle scenes would probably use them. One I've found that puts them in overdrive is The Exorcist on Dolby Digital EX. The demonic sounds seem to come from every speaker.


----------



## [email protected]

You can also run the ET (the rerelease version - DTS 6.1). All the speakers comes alive during the first few mins when the space ship leaves, leaving our lill frnd behind. The sound is so good you can actually feel that the ship goes past you. And then there is my fav. Eagles Hell freezes over DTS edition


----------



## mchin247

I was looking over the manual for the S790 and I wanted to be sure that I hooked everything up correctly.


Panny tv - HDMI - Panny S52 DVD player


Panny tv - Optical cable - receiver video1


DVD player - Optical cable - receiver video2


Do I need any thing else?


Thanks.


----------



## Tigershark

Well, the problem has happened again. My receiver won't turn on - at all. I unplugged it overnight and still nothing. I will drop it off at an authorized Onkyo Service Center today (it is still under warranty - only 6 months old) and report back. Until then, I am forced to listen to my TV's speakers - yikes, it really is pathetic, especially once you get used to the sound from the S790.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchin247* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was looking over the manual for the S790 and I wanted to be sure that I hooked everything up correctly.
> 
> 
> Panny tv - HDMI - Panny S52 DVD player
> 
> 
> Panny tv - Optical cable - receiver video1
> 
> 
> DVD player - Optical cable - receiver video2
> 
> 
> Do I need any thing else?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



That should be fine. I upgraded my subwoofer cable (a digital coaxial cable) as well, but that is probably not necessary. The upgraded cable definitely looks better than the stock one (about three times thicker).


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That should be fine. I upgraded my subwoofer cable (a digital coaxial cable) as well, but that is probably not necessary. The upgraded cable definitely looks better than the stock one (about three times thicker).




Actually, I am waiting for the digital coaxial for the sub from monoprice


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mathesar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> also it seems the back and rear surrounds are awfully quiet (on all sources) did you guys have to turn up the volume on the surrounds? I have everything at default so far, the only thing Ive adjusted is the Distance settings in advanced setup.



To fix this problem you can use the test tones (there is a button on the remote) to make sure that the surrounds are at the correct level. If you want to be sure you are getting it right or if you are hardcore, then you can buy a SPL meter at Radio Shack to measure the levels. They should all be level when measures at your seating position.


If you do not care about the surrounds being accurate to the source, and just prefer more pronounced surround levels then bump them up a few decibels in the settings. Just don't jump out of your seat when a surround heavy film blasts out of those back speakers that you have jacked up for other less surround heavy material. I scared the crap out of my girl friend by doing that while watching X-Men.


----------



## Mathesar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To fix this problem you can use the test tones (there is a button on the remote) to make sure that the surrounds are at the correct level. If you want to be sure you are getting it right or if you are hardcore, then you can buy a SPL meter at Radio Shack to measure the levels. They should all be level when measures at your seating position.
> 
> 
> If you do not care about the surrounds being accurate to the source, and just prefer more pronounced surround levels then bump them up a few decibels in the settings. Just don't jump out of your seat when a surround heavy film blasts out of those back speakers that you have jacked up for other less surround heavy material. I scared the crap out of my girl friend by doing that while watching X-Men.



Ah sounds like a good idea theres a radio shack just down the street. The test tones sound about the same volume all around so im probably pretty close already.


Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## BrettMichael

ShopOnkyo has a killer deal on this setup right now (refurbished), and with an additional "points off" I can get a really good price. My problem is, the front speakers are just too big for my current bedroom setup. That's soon to change as I plan on moving in the summer, and I really don't want to pass up this price.


So here's my question: has anyone tried using a pair of the surround speakers as fronts? I can live with 5.1 in the bedroom for now. Does the receiver allow you to adjust for "small speakers" when setting up the surround? I can see that they would be about the right size to simply hang on the wall in my current setup, and I would love to have the full-size fronts for my future setup, I just don't have room for 8" deep x 17" speakers at either side of my TV right now. I'm thinking the surround speakers on the S790 are probably very similar to the fronts on the S590 system, I just don't know if the 790 receiver can be set up to use such small speakers as fronts.


I really don't want to miss out on this deal and the prices fluctuate so much, waiting a couple days I may miss it.

Any thoughts before I order?


----------



## Mathesar

Hmm something doesnt seem right here .. My nephew wanted to watch the Moonwalker dvd tonight (for the millionth time) and I noticed the bass in a lot of songs was very lacking on the Onkyo subwoofer, I tried turning up the sub's dial on the back and even cranked up the bass to 10+ on the receiver but it barely pumps out the deeper bass in songs such as Bad & Smooth Criminal, out of curiosity I put the dvd in my computer and oh man ..my Logitech Z5500 sub puts out 10 times as much bass with this DVD especially on the bottom end, to the point it rattles my windows if I crank it up... This particular dvd is only Dolby digital 2.0 and I tried all the various surround modes on the receiver with not much luck (Dolby pro logic 2: movie sounded best)... Any ideas or do I just need to buy a better subwoofer?


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrettMichael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ShopOnkyo has a killer deal on this setup right now (refurbished), and with an additional "points off" I can get a really good price. My problem is, the front speakers are just too big for my current bedroom setup. That's soon to change as I plan on moving in the summer, and I really don't want to pass up this price.
> 
> 
> So here's my question: has anyone tried using a pair of the surround speakers as fronts? I can live with 5.1 in the bedroom for now. Does the receiver allow you to adjust for "small speakers" when setting up the surround? I can see that they would be about the right size to simply hang on the wall in my current setup, and I would love to have the full-size fronts for my future setup, I just don't have room for 8" deep x 17" speakers at either side of my TV right now. I'm thinking the surround speakers on the S790 are probably very similar to the fronts on the S590 system, I just don't know if the 790 receiver can be set up to use such small speakers as fronts.
> 
> 
> I really don't want to miss out on this deal and the prices fluctuate so much, waiting a couple days I may miss it.
> 
> Any thoughts before I order?



A) Using the surround speakers as the left and right channels should work fine, but be aware that the sound may not be what you were expecting. The surrounds in this system are typically considered its weakest point. However, unless your bedroom is a cavern, it should be no problem.


B) Yes, you have the option to set up the front speakers as "large" or "small" but that will have little effect on your set up because you would be setting the subwoofer-less left and right channel speakers to "small" any way if you were setting it up with the larger speakers meant to go there. Large v small really only means do they have subwoofers. All of the speakers that come with the 790 should be set as small. You would only use the large setting if you upgraded to full range speakers later on.


C) You can adjust the levels of the channels so if the smaller surrounds cannot keep up with the larger center you can adjust their levels. I would start by adjusting the center down as jacking up the smaller surrounds might affect their longevity down the line.


----------



## BrettMichael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A) Using the surround speakers as the left and right channels should work fine, but be aware that the sound may not be what you were expecting. The surrounds in this system are typically considered its weakest point. However, unless your bedroom is a cavern, it should be no problem.
> 
> 
> B) Yes, you have the option to set up the front speakers as "large" or "small" but that will have little effect on your set up because you would be setting the subwoofer-less left and right channel speakers to "small" any way if you were setting it up with the larger speakers meant to go there. Large v small really only means do they have subwoofers. All of the speakers that come with the 790 should be set as small. You would only use the large setting if you upgraded to full range speakers later on.
> 
> 
> C) You can adjust the levels of the channels so if the smaller surrounds cannot keep up with the larger center you can adjust their levels. I would start by adjusting the center down as jacking up the smaller surrounds might affect their longevity down the line.



Hey, thanks for that reply. I think I can live with the surrounds as L/R until I move. I see your point, since the fronts supplied aren't really "large" in the sense that they aren't "full-size with subwoofers", I'd use the "small" setting either way.

I was looking at the 590 originally, but with the price being offered on the 790 now, and the fact that they don't show refurb 590s anymore, I think I'm ready to pull the trigger on this HTIB.

Thanks again.


----------



## crosslin

i am picking up a 360 this afternoon. do i need any other cords to hook from it to the surround?


----------



## Mathesar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crosslin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i am picking up a 360 this afternoon. do i need any other cords to hook from it to the surround?



Optical cable. (not included w/ 360)


----------



## crosslin

i am still not getting sound with it..


----------



## Tulpa

Did you assign a digital input to the correct video input?


If you're routing the 360 video cables through the receiver, select the video input (video 1, video 2, whatever you have the 360 hooked into), then push the digital input button (on the receiver, not the remote) until it cycles to the digital input you have the 360 connected.


It'll go Coax, Optical 1, Optical 2, and Optical 3. Just note which one you hooked it into on the back and select it.



If you don't route the video through the receiver, just pick one of the video inputs, assign it the 360's digital input, and when you want to run the 360, select that one.


----------



## crosslin

ahh...i forgot to assign it on the digital imput. it sounds and looks amazing on my plasma and surround sound!


----------



## Carl Edwards

I just bought the S790 last weekend and I'm having some difficulty with the receiver when I watch a DVD. I have an HDMI cable running from a Sony LCD television into a Panasonic up-convert DVD player. In addition, since the S790 has no HDMI connection, I ran a digital optical cord from the receiver to the DVD player. Now for the problem...when I watch a DVD, the receiver cuts off on its own and the red light begins to blink. I've messed with the settings on the DVD player, TV, and receiver and nothing seems to work. I don't know if this is some type of safety feature or what's going on with it. Please help me, I don't want to have to return it, it sounds great (when it works properly that is).


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carl Edwards* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought the S790 last weekend and I'm having some difficulty with the receiver when I watch a DVD. I have an HDMI cable running from a Sony LCD television into a Panasonic up-convert DVD player. In addition, since the S790 has no HDMI connection, I ran a digital optical cord from the receiver to the DVD player. Now for the problem...when I watch a DVD, the receiver cuts off on its own and the red light begins to blink. I've messed with the settings on the DVD player, TV, and receiver and nothing seems to work. I don't know if this is some type of safety feature or what's going on with it. Please help me, I don't want to have to return it, it sounds great (when it works properly that is).



I hope the sleep mode is not on.


----------



## Carl Edwards

No, the sleep mode is not on. It mainly shuts off during drastic sound changes. For instance, I put in the Man on Fire DVD yesterday and there's a scene where Denzel Washington holds up his gun and as soon as he pulls the trigger, the receiver cuts off. I turn it back on, then another guy fires his gun and it cuts off again. After it happend 6 times in a row, I got frustrated and turned it off. I'm guessing it has something to do with the circuitry or is some type of safety feature. Anyone have any ideas what it could be or how I could disable this feature? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leftey

Hey Carl, have you checked you sub cable. Sounds like there's a short or something and is shutting off when a LFE is happening.


----------



## Mathesar

So I went to Best Buy tonight and was checking out all of the Subwoofers in the Magnolia theater .. Long story short I fell in love with the Klipsch 12" Refrence subwoofer (model RW-12d), the bass was so clean / tight and DEEP.. Im picking it up next wednesday! (they didnt have any in stock) ..Ill let ya know how it goes after I get it setup










specs here: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1157067060957


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mathesar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I went to Best Buy tonight and was checking out all of the Subwoofers in the Magnolia theater .. Long story short I fell in love with the Klipsch 12" Refrence subwoofer (model RW-12d), the bass was so clean / tight and DEEP.. Im picking it up next wednesday! (they didnt have any in stock) ..Ill let ya know how it goes after I get it setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs here: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1157067060957



Man, I know you're gonna be a happy camper come next wednesday. You're gonna have to go back and watch all those movies over again. And what a perma-grin you're gonna have.


----------



## mavrock

Hi guys. I purchased this system a few days ago, and so far love it. The only issue I have thus far is that I can't get any sound out of any movie in DTS or DTS-ES mode. I've got the standard setup with an older (2 yr) Samsung DVD player. I've connected it via optical cable but still can't get any sound when the DVDs are in that mode...any suggestions?


Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Tulpa

You may have to enable DTS in the DVD player's setup menu. And switch the output to bitstream if you haven't already.


Also, stupid question, but are you also activating DTS in the DVD menu, too? Most (in fact, all but one that I've seen) don't have DTS as the default sound setting.


----------



## mavrock

Thanks Tulpa. Stupid me, I never thought to check the settings in the DVD player...

Gladiator has come to life!


What's the difference between PCM and Bitstream? The DVD player was also set to output PCM before I changed it per your post.


Thanks again.


----------



## Tulpa

Bitstream is raw data that lets the receiver do the processing.


PCM is used in certain applications, but someone else more knoweldgeable will have to chime in.


----------



## cosmotravis

hey everyone that doesn't have the Onkyo, well it's time to get off you butt and go buy one. I love mine. btw, can anyone recommend a set of AC powered computer speakers under 100bux?


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cosmotravis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey everyone that doesn't have the Onkyo, well it's time to get off you butt and go buy one. I love mine. btw, can anyone recommend a set of AC powered computer speakers under 100bux?



There's many to choose from in that category. Just got to amazon, altec lansing, or logitech's website to find a set. I got some altec lansing's 10 years ago that are going strong to this day. It's a pair of speakers and a sub (which the sub is small but it puts out alot of bass) which I got from a computer store for $90.


----------



## KirbyisKing

Ok guys just got my Bic H-100 sub in the mail for thie Ht S790. On the switch on the back should I have the phas at 0 or 180? Any help appreciated!


I have the crossover set on the sub at 120 and on the receiver the same. That about right?


----------



## Carl Edwards

Not to sound naive, I'm pretty new to the audio world, what is LFE?


----------



## Tulpa

Low Frequency Effects.


Basically your subwoofer channel on most home theaters.


----------



## KirbyisKing

Hey guys! just finally hooked up the Onkyo with Velodyne front row speakers and a bic h-100 sub and all i can say is WOW! This is amazing. Like a mini movie theater. The oppo 970 upconvert dvd player and this on the big screen is fantastic. Thanks to all the help here! It's like a min movie theater! Cheers


----------



## kwitel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KirbyisKing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys! just finally hooked up the Onkyo with Velodyne front row speakers and a bic h-100 sub and all i can say is WOW! This is amazing. Like a mini movie theater. The oppo 970 upconvert dvd player and this on the big screen is fantastic. Thanks to all the help here! It's like a min movie theater! Cheers



Kirby-could you compare/contrast the Velos with the original Onkyo speakers?

Interested to hear how much of an improvement the former is over the latter.


----------



## Patriot12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had the 790 for about 2 months now and it used to click, now it doesn't.
> 
> 
> The clicking bothered me for a while, everytime I FF my DVR or changed channels, seemed a little annoying. Then the other day I realized it wasnt doing it anymore. Not sure why, the sound mode still changes but no more clicking.
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder what happened.



Did you ever figure out what made it go away? I was wondering if there was a setting for that? I use my DVR all the time, and this would annoy the hell out of me I'm sure. Still haven't decided on this purchase yet.


----------



## Mathesar

Is it normal for the reciever to lose speaker volume settings when turning it off? for example I set the Subwoofer volume to +4 dB (which made a big improvment on the stock sub) but whenever I turn the reciever off & on it goes back to 0dB.


----------



## KirbyisKing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kirby-could you compare/contrast the Velos with the original Onkyo speakers?
> 
> Interested to hear how much of an improvement the former is over the latter.



There is a noticeable difference. The Velos are so clear. It was definitely worth the upgrade.


I also got the bic h-100 sub and WHOA! That with the velos is just A++. It is literally like a movie theater. The Onkyos aren't bad but there is a noticeable diffence in clarity and crispness.


----------



## steve7100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mathesar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it normal for the reciever to lose speaker volume settings when turning it off? for example I set the Subwoofer volume to +4 dB (which made a big improvment on the stock sub) but whenever I turn the reciever off & on it goes back to 0dB.




Did you change the settings on the receiver itself or the remote? If you do it with the remote it will not save, to save setting go through the settings through your receiver


----------



## Mathesar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve7100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you change the settings on the receiver itself or the remote? If you do it with the remote it will not save, to save setting go through the settings through your receiver



Ahh thanks , I was making adjustments with the remote.


----------



## KirbyisKing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve7100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you change the settings on the receiver itself or the remote? If you do it with the remote it will not save, to save setting go through the settings through your receiver



that isn't true i changed mine through my remote and they stuck.


----------



## kwitel

Is there a way to hook up an IPOD to the reciver in the 790?

And if so, does it charge the ipod while connected?


----------



## Joey Cusack

Hey guys, how would I go about hiding my wires from the speakers? thats all I have ever been worried about. Never had a HTIB before lol.


Thanks


----------



## bertopl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwitel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a way to hook up an IPOD to the reciver in the 790?
> 
> And if so, does it charge the ipod while connected?



yes, I use one of these:

ipod dock 


works great!! you can use the onkyo remote to control some of the ipod functions or you can use the included remote for more control. I just use my harmony to control it. it does video too I believe, but I only use it for listening to music. it does charge the ipod when in the cradle too.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joey Cusack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, how would I go about hiding my wires from the speakers? thats all I have ever been worried about. Never had a HTIB before lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Best way is to route under floors, in walls, etc. If that's not possible, you can get flat speaker wire to go under carpet. A quick and dirty method is to use chase wiremolding to go along the wall. It's not as pretty, but it does keep it out of the way.


----------



## Intheswamp

I have a problem with the sound sync. I can't seem to be able to adjust the sound so that the sync is acceptable. It seems like the out of sync sound happens sporadically, maybe went the receiver warms up(?). At first I thought it was just during DishNetwork viewing but I've since found it happening with OTA reception, too.


Has anybody had an issue with this that required shipping the receiver back to Onkyo? And if so, was the receiver repaired to your satisfaction?


Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Mathesar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KirbyisKing* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that isn't true i changed mine through my remote and they stuck.



Ya after messing with it more tonight he was actually right in a way but didnt elaborate, If you adjust the speaker levels with the "CH SEL" and Level - / + buttons on the remote it wont save these settings after powering off (this is true) You have to enter Setup and adjust the levels there for it to save (which can be done through the reciever or remote using the Setup button and then goto the "3. Level Cal" option).


----------



## dave1smith

Excuse me if this has been asked before, but I searched the thread and didn't find it.


I just bought a high def TV. If I buy the S790, will it accommodate high def DVD (or Blue Ray) later on? (My new high def TV has two HDMI connections.)


----------



## Tulpa

Yes, and no. It depends on what your total setup will be.


The 790's receiver has 7.1 analog inputs for some of the Blu-Ray/HD-DVD lossless sound formats, so if the HD disc player has those (it'll be a series of RCA inputs/outputs labeled like the speakers), they can be used for those surround formats. I've heard the new Toshiba HD-DVD player has them, and some of the Blu-Ray players might (the PS3 does NOT.) Or you can just do regular optical or coaxial digital audio and get Dolby Digital and DTS.


As for video, you'll have to go direct to the TV, as the receiver doesn't have HDMI inputs at all.


----------



## rexdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patriot12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure out what made it go away? I was wondering if there was a setting for that? I use my DVR all the time, and this would annoy the hell out of me I'm sure. Still haven't decided on this purchase yet.




I never did figure it out. I tried everything I could think of, then just went away on its own. I think it may still click if I switch to, or from, "mono" settings, but since I never use them I dont notice.


This is my first home theatre surround setup and overall I really like it. Sometimes the center channel is a little lacking on movies (seems like voices are hard to hear over all the music and other sounds-even after monkeying with the settings), but that would be my biggest gripe. For the money I am extremely happy with it. Maybe in a few years Ill upgrade the speakers but Im in no hurry.


----------



## Supreme43

I bought this a little over a week ago and I am quite happy with it. I don't get all the comments about the speakers lacking sound, too large in size, etc. Seems some people aren't ever happy, even when paying so little for a decent system. Not sure what you really expect. The speaker size is a problem?? You didn't realize this before you bought it? The center speaker isn't loud enough? I guarantee you that's the format from your cable/DVD player if anything, that's just how it's broadcast/formatted, and NOT your speaker. Ever notice when the commercials come on, its suddenly about 3-5 times louder? I don't need to sit and explain how networks do this deliberately because advertising is how they make their money... In movies, I have always felt stuido's need to do a better job with sound via the center speaker, I sometimes have a problem hearing it in the actual theater. You really cannot blame this system for that. All that said, this system is very adjustable, you just gotta tweak it for it to fit your needs. I personally just leave it on Prologic IIx Movie for everything and it works great.


Picky picky


----------



## steve7100

Does anyone know if the remote has a search code?????? I've emailed Onkyo several times with no response, then called today and the rep had "no idea." I have an Olevia 232 and cannot find a code for this tv. All my other sources are fine. Hopefully someone can help with this. Thanks


----------



## Mathesar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supreme43* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought this a little over a week ago and I am quite happy with it. I don't get all the comments about the speakers lacking sound, too large in size, etc. Seems some people aren't ever happy, even when paying so little for a decent system. Not sure what you really expect. The speaker size is a problem?? You didn't realize this before you bought it? The center speaker isn't loud enough? I guarantee you that's the format from your cable/DVD player if anything, that's just how it's broadcast/formatted, and NOT your speaker. Ever notice when the commercials come on, its suddenly about 3-5 times louder? I don't need to sit and explain how networks do this deliberately because advertising is how they make their money... In movies, I have always felt stuido's need to do a better job with sound via the center speaker, I sometimes have a problem hearing it in the actual theater. You really cannot blame this system for that. All that said, this system is very adjustable, you just gotta tweak it for it to fit your needs. I personally just leave it on Prologic IIx Movie for everything and it works great.
> 
> 
> Picky picky



My only gripe is the subwoofer but Im picking up a Klipsch 12" sub tomorrow







I think for me the problem is im used to the bass my previous Cerwin Vega AT-15 house speakers delivered (15" woofers) so the Onkyo's 10" sub sounded pretty weak from the get go, But im *Very* happy with the sound quality from the rest of the speakers , I think its a great system for the price ..I was just looking at consumereports.com's latest HTIB ratings and the Onkyo S790 is rated #1


----------



## fyreboltx

I just received my system and I love it. I really like the subwoofer.


BTW, a quick question:

Do you guys call the front and center speakers large? I have the them set as large at the moment but I'm not really sure.


----------



## Tulpa

Set them to small.


Large speakers are for the type that basically are their own subwoofers.


----------



## onurb

Question 1: Is this 16 awg speaker wire suitable (25' distance total run from receiver to surround): Mobile Spec ICEXW16250B 16 GA TWISTED Blue Speaker Wire? I don't know if the fact that this is "mobile" wire makes a difference and if 16 gauge is enough.


Question 2: Should the surrounds really be placed 2-3 feet above ear level as stated in the Onkyo 790 manual? That seems too high. I am mounting the surround backs on the wall and the surround sides on vertical speaker stands.


----------



## Supreme43




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onurb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question 1: Is this 16 awg speaker wire suitable (25' distance total run from receiver to surround): Mobile Spec ICEXW16250B 16 GA TWISTED Blue Speaker Wire? I don't know if the fact that this is "mobile" wire makes a difference and if 16 gauge is enough.
> 
> 
> Question 2: Should the surrounds really be placed 2-3 feet above ear level as stated in the Onkyo 790 manual? That seems too high. I am mounting the surround backs on the wall and the surround sides on vertical speaker stands.




I have the rears on stands behind our couch. I personally didn't like it 2 feet above ear level. I lowered it to maybe 4-6 inches above ear level. I suppose it's all personal preference. My wife doesn't seem to like the speakers so close to her head. The sides makes more sense to be a bit higher, but since you have stands, you can adjust that easily. If you're going to mount the rears on the wall, I recommend 6". But again, you may want to test it with your stands first, since the rears and sides are the same exact speaker.


I feel the speaker wire is good enough. I used some Magnovox high grade 16 gauge wire, onlu because I thought I would need more length, so those are going to my side and rear speakers. For the front and centers I use the wire that came with it.


----------



## [email protected]

Always go for the higher gage wires. Simple equation states that thicker the wire les will be the resistance for the flow of electrical signals. Incase you have read the manual it also states that running electrical equipments with thin wires degrades the performance of the equipment


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mathesar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I was just looking at consumereports.com's latest HTIB ratings and the Onkyo S790 is rated #1




Careful there. To many on AVS forums a thumbs up from consumer reports is a good as a death sentence. Not a lot of love for CR around here.


----------



## Heartquake

Hi all.


I joined the club 2 days ago. I have some questions.


1- Like almost everyone in here, I am not satisfied with subwoofer. It didn't seem to me like 230W (subs output level on its back at the max.) , has anyone tested if it is really 230W? If I buy a better sub cable (like Monster) how much can I improve the performance of it? (I can't afford for a new sub anymore)


2- I couldn't turned on DD light over the screen, even the movies that only support DD 5.1. Also I can see DTS options on the menu but not DD options, I don't see DD-DTS EX either, only PLIIx... PCM light is always on. Should it be?


DVD player connects to receiver from COAX out to COAX input. Digital: COAX (default) is chosen. Holding DIGITAL INPUT button and reaching the special options didn't work too.


4- Do you think if I switch the coax cable to optical, I gain better quality?


5- I set up the system in my almost 300 sq feet living room (the ceiling is about 13 feet height). I measured and set speakers distances on the receiver. I positioned the speakers like a pentagram as DTS suggests (Fronts about 6 feet away and surrounds are wider). What settings on the receiver can improve the sound more?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Heartquake* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Like almost everyone in here, I am not satisfied with subwoofer. It didn't seem to me like 230W (subs output level on its back at the max.) , has anyone tested if it is really 230W? If I buy a better sub cable (like Monster) how much can I improve the performance of it? (I can't afford for a new sub anymore)



I haven't tested it, either, but some have reported Onkyo fudging the numbers on the system, so I doubt it's near there, either. A better sub cable might help a bit, but not a whole lot. And don't get Monster. Too overpriced. Any cheap digital coax cable will work. Monoprice has them for really good prices.



> Quote:
> 2- I couldn't turned on DD light over the screen, even the movies that only support DD 5.1. Also I can see DTS options on the menu but not DD options, I don't see DD-DTS EX either, only PLIIx... PCM light is always on. Should it be?



Check your DVD player's setup menu, audio or whatever. To get the receiver to process DD and DTS, it (being the DVD player) should be set to "Bitstream," not "PCM." Also, see if DTS is activated. Some players have it deactivated by default.




> Quote:
> 4- Do you think if I switch the coax cable to optical, I gain better quality?



No, unless you're getting a lot of RF interference. And then you'd probably have other problems, too. Optical and coax are equivalent in sound quality (they are both digital, after all.







)



> Quote:
> 5- I set up the system in my almost 300 sq feet living room (the ceiling is about 13 feet height). I measured and set speakers distances on the receiver. I positioned the speakers like a pentagram as DTS suggests (Fronts about 6 feet away and surrounds are wider). What settings on the receiver can improve the sound more?



I think you're on the right track. In the receiver's setup menu, set all the speakers to "small" so the sub will do its job. Play with the crossover, too. I set mine at 120, but others like it at 100.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't tested it, either, but some have reported Onkyo fudging the numbers on the system, so I doubt it's near there, either. A better sub cable might help a bit, but not a whole lot. And don't get Monster. Too overpriced. Any cheap digital coax cable will work. Monoprice has them for really good prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check your DVD player's setup menu, audio or whatever. To get the receiver to process DD and DTS, it (being the DVD player) should be set to "Bitstream," not "PCM." Also, see if DTS is activated. Some players have it deactivated by default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, unless you're getting a lot of RF interference. And then you'd probably have other problems, too. Optical and coax are equivalent in sound quality (they are both digital, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're on the right track. In the receiver's setup menu, set all the speakers to "small" so the sub will do its job. Play with the crossover, too. I set mine at 120, but others like it at 100.



If you set the front speakers to large you can then program the receiver for double bass. Onkyo has them set to large by default and the crossover set to 100 by default. All other speakers set to small. You could also do the floor crawl to get better bass.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't tested it, either, but some have reported Onkyo fudging the numbers on the system, so I doubt it's near there, either. A better sub cable might help a bit, but not a whole lot. And don't get Monster. Too overpriced. Any cheap digital coax cable will work. Monoprice has them for really good prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check your DVD player's setup menu, audio or whatever. To get the receiver to process DD and DTS, it (being the DVD player) should be set to "Bitstream," not "PCM." Also, see if DTS is activated. Some players have it deactivated by default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, unless you're getting a lot of RF interference. And then you'd probably have other problems, too. Optical and coax are equivalent in sound quality (they are both digital, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're on the right track. In the receiver's setup menu, set all the speakers to "small" so the sub will do its job. Play with the crossover, too. I set mine at 120, but others like it at 100.



If you set the front speakers to large you can then program the receiver for double bass. Onkyo has them set to large by default and the crossover set to 100 by default. All other speakers set to small. You could also do the floor crawl to get better bass.


Don't forget to turn the sub control knob all the way up.


----------



## Heartquake

Wow! Quick response! It seems I'm gonna like this forum.










Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mathesar

Well the Klipsch sub arrived today and all I can say is HOLY SH**







This sub is almost overkill for my room! (its only 12 feet by 11'ish) Ive got the volume set to -4 db on the subwoofer itself and 0db on the reciever to keep it balanced with the rest of the speakers, so far I'm extremely happy with this upgrade.. Im hearing lows I didnt even know existed in a lot of video games & movies. It goes extremely deep and with little effort (even when the receiver volume is very low) Good stuff










Is it possible to run 2 subs with this reciever? ..That would be crazy..


Some pics:


----------



## jaxxx123

nice sub, how much did that run you?


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you set the front speakers to large you can then program the receiver for double bass. Onkyo has them set to large by default and the crossover set to 100 by default. All other speakers set to small. You could also do the floor crawl to get better bass.
> 
> 
> Don't forget to turn the sub control knob all the way up.



more bad advice from our buddy flags.


if you want to use your new system for DD 5.1 and/or DTS soundtracks the way they were intended by the film makers, ALL speakers should be set to "SMALL", and the cross over should be set to 80Hz. use the pink noise test tones and individual speaker trims to balance the sound from all speakers to a singular volume at the listening position.


turning the subs gain knob all the way up is one of the worst things you can do. you'll have almost no head room, and run the serious risk of having the sub's driver bottom on demanding passages. the gain knob should NEVER be set more than a little bit more than halfway, AT MOST.


a new sub cable isn't going to get you more bass. experiment with placement (a corner usually helps) and sitting positions to make sure you're not in a null. also, keep in mind this sub is the lowest common denominator when it comes to powered subwoofers, which is not unexpected considering the price you paid for it. it is a known fact that this sub hits a brick wall at about 35Hz, so it might be a matter of recalibrating your expectations on what this thing can do.


----------



## KirbyisKing

Is there a way to restore the default settings on this? My surround doesn't seem to be working so well and I think i may have messed something up and don't knwo where to fix it.


All the surround speakers sound muffled at this point and not bright like they should. I'm really lost here. It was fine before but not so much now. Anyone know how to restore the defaults or might know what I'm talking about? Thanks


----------



## Mathesar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaxxx123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nice sub, how much did that run you?



$700 , A bit pricey yes but I'm *very* picky about bass ..Ive been doing some research in AVS's Subwoofer forum and it looks like I could have got something even better for the money I paid ,I have 2 weeks to decide but for now this sub is extremely impressive ,I tried "Depth" mode on the sub last night (which boosts the 20 - 30hz range) while watching the "Under Attack" chapter in Master and Commander and was blown away by what I heard. When the first canon boom occurred it scared the crap out of my nephew lol.


----------



## porsche911

hello, a noob here, im good with computers and have been using headphones and cheapy speakers for too long now and want a good system.


Im new to the whole sound system thing, but I have grasped some of the few basic concepts.

I am looking for a setup for music and games, needs to have good thump and power (house party!) and was wondering if the S790 would be a good base choice, or should I go with components around that price range.

if I get the s790 I probably would upgrade. do you think the power outputs are high enough for most third party speakers?


Thanks


----------



## Tulpa

The receiver should be fine. It's model number for the standalone is TX-SR504, and can be had for $170 refurbished.


The sub and speakers probably won't be up to house party standards, but a good aftermarket set would probably do what you need. Check out G-Star's alternatives thread in this forum.


----------



## porsche911

would you consider JBL to be good speakers compared to say, klipsch?


and what are the downfalls of the HTIB speakers?


----------



## SilentHyena

I ordered two of the refurbished units for $319/ea shipped to my door. Everything arrived looking just like new including all speaker wire SW cable and batteries for the remote ... except one of the SW's has the baffle broken. It will have to be re-attached. Fortunately there is an Onkyo authorized service center a few blocks away from me.


I have hooked up one system one my main floor (just the fronts, center and subwoofer due to lack of space), the other is for the 17x46 finished basement. I hope this system doesn't get lost down there!


The sound is pretty good for $319 bucks. Bear in mind my primary system is a 35 year old 55 lb Technics receiver that puts out about 400w/ch @4 ohm into a pair of Manaplaner 2.7's. Needless to say, apples and oranges. My other equipment is just as 'retro'. Old Samsung 55" rear projection TV and Non-HD DirecTV.


----------



## nabilanwar

Ok, i am confused and disheartened to the seemingly lack of information on my issue. I currently have a XBOX 360 Premium with the HDDVD addon just dying to be hooked up to a Vizio VX32L LCD HDTV and the Onkyo HT-S790. Now the thing here is, i'm not sure what HTIB system to buy for nextgen audio. Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD etc. The audio that promises in the future to provide 7.1 mixes instead of 5.1. I mean thats my whole reason to even look at this attractive Onkyo set. What i want to know here is that does this Onkyo 7.1 HTIB support these 'future formats'. I'm too dumb to figure it out from the specs, so i just need a simple answer.


The xbox360 HD-Dvd addon is not known to support 7.1, i dont remember about dobly plus. I think this is a shortcoming of the current console though. The next console that is rumored to come out this month is carrying HDMI and could be packing audio improvements under the hood, in which case i'm gonna have to sell my current console and spring for it.


Anyway, i just wanna know if this budget Onkyo 7.1 system is capable for the future formats or not. If not, does anyone know where i can future proof against HD with these future formats. I'm looking for HTIBs for ease and systems under $500 preferably but i can make a change on that.


Help please.


----------



## Tulpa

The 790 does support the future 7.1 formats, to a degree. If you look on the back of the receiver, it has analog inputs each marked with a speaker (left, right, center, subwoofer, and one for each surround.)


Here's the catch. Your HD disc player must have analog outputs. I know the PS3 doesn't have these; it outputs the 7.1 through HDMI. Not sure about the xBox.


But some other players do have the analog outputs, and those are the ones to look for if you want to use them with this system. I believe the new Toshiba HD-DVD player will. Best to ask the HD-DVD and Blu-Ray forums.


----------



## nabilanwar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 790 does support the future 7.1 formats, to a degree. If you look on the back of the receiver, it has analog inputs each marked with a speaker (left, right, center, subwoofer, and one for each surround.)
> 
> 
> Here's the catch. Your HD disc player must have analog outputs. I know the PS3 doesn't have these; it outputs the 7.1 through HDMI. Not sure about the xBox.
> 
> 
> But some other players do have the analog outputs, and those are the ones to look for if you want to use them with this system. I believe the new Toshiba HD-DVD player will. Best to ask the HD-DVD and Blu-Ray forums.



really? i dont really understand why it would need analog outputs if the receiver is telling the speakers to output into 7.1. Also, does anyone know if it will playback TrueHD tracks. Dolby's website says that the technology is backwards compatible with older a/v receivers. So i'm gonna guess it depends on the player not the receiver? Why then do players have badges like how it supports 'Dolby Pro Logic II' and 'DTS'??


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> really? i dont really understand why it would need analog outputs if the receiver is telling the speakers to output into 7.1.



that's how the receiver receives the 7.1 information from the source....through the 8 analog cables.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> really? i dont really understand why it would need analog outputs if the receiver is telling the speakers to output into 7.1.



It's because those newer lossless formats need more bandwith than the digital inputs are capable of.


The "7.1" that the receiver uses off of standard DVDs through the digital inputs isn't discrete. It's the receiver processing stereo and 5.1 (and the occasional 6.1) formats into a matrixed sound. Sounds good, but it's not the newer formats. If you want those, you have to go with the HD discs and the analog inputs (or go for a higher class of receiver that uses HDMI, and not HDMI pass through.)


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, i am confused and disheartened to the seemingly lack of information on my issue. I currently have a XBOX 360 Premium with the HDDVD addon just dying to be hooked up to a Vizio VX32L LCD HDTV and the Onkyo HT-S790. Now the thing here is, i'm not sure what HTIB system to buy for nextgen audio. Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD etc. The audio that promises in the future to provide 7.1 mixes instead of 5.1. I mean thats my whole reason to even look at this attractive Onkyo set. What i want to know here is that does this Onkyo 7.1 HTIB support these 'future formats'. I'm too dumb to figure it out from the specs, so i just need a simple answer.
> 
> 
> The xbox360 HD-Dvd addon is not known to support 7.1, i dont remember about dobly plus. I think this is a shortcoming of the current console though. The next console that is rumored to come out this month is carrying HDMI and could be packing audio improvements under the hood, in which case i'm gonna have to sell my current console and spring for it.
> 
> 
> Anyway, i just wanna know if this budget Onkyo 7.1 system is capable for the future formats or not. If not, does anyone know where i can future proof against HD with these future formats. I'm looking for HTIBs for ease and systems under $500 preferably but i can make a change on that.
> 
> 
> Help please.




Here is the bottom line:


If you want Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD then you MUST have either:


A) HDMI 1.3 from the source and on the receiver


or


B) the seven analog inputs/outputs from the source and on the receiver



So, yes the HT-s790 will support Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD but ONLY over the analog inputs. Neither the XBOX nor the PS3 will EVER have the analog outputs. So this is not the set up for you if you must have Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD.


Further, because the PS3 (and possibly the XBOX360 in some vaporous unannounced updated model) uses HDMI 1.3 to output Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD you will need a receiver with HDMI 1.3 too. You will not find a HTIB system with HDMI 1.3 for anywhere near $500.


So again, bottom line, what you are asking for does not appear possible with this setup...or any other at the price range you are in.


----------



## flags

An optical audio connection is all you need.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> An optical audio connection is all you need.



this is the third time in about a week you've been flat out, 100% WRONG. Tulpa clearly explained this issue.


----------



## fyreboltx

Do any of you guys use this with a HT computer?


Is it better to use a sound card that has Dolby Digital Live or just get a Creative X-Fi card?


I currently have it hooked up to a Diamond XtremeSound DDL7.1 card and it's not as impressive as I thought it would be. I'm thinking about getting a Creative X-Fi Platinum or Fatal1ty.


Also, can any of you recommend any high quality (not the thin ones) RCA cables to hook up the analog connection from my soundcard to the receiver? I found some with the 2 jack on both ends at Monoprice but I'd rather have some high quality RCA plug to 2 jack RCA.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this is the third time in about a week you've been flat out, 100% WRONG.



There's a reason he's on my ignore list.







Along with the guy who got all sensitive over my opinion about running wires.


----------



## flags

I believe you need a nap. You sure are crabby.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this is the third time in about a week you've been flat out, 100% WRONG. Tulpa clearly explained this issue. next time don't talk out of your ass if you don't have a clue.



Nap time.


----------



## jerkin

G-star, what I find amusing is how he posts one after another, I suppose to up his post count so maybe someone will think he knows something. Did you catch the one a few days ago where the 790 set to orchestra sounds better than a symphony hall? I almost fell off my chair laughing.

Just remember what you told me a few weeks ago about feeding the trolls, I think everyone who visits this board already knows this moron is clueless.


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyreboltx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do any of you guys use this with a HT computer?
> 
> 
> Is it better to use a sound card that has Dolby Digital Live or just get a Creative X-Fi card?
> 
> 
> I currently have it hooked up to a Diamond XtremeSound DDL7.1 card and it's not as impressive as I thought it would be. I'm thinking about getting a Creative X-Fi Platinum or Fatal1ty.
> 
> 
> Also, can any of you recommend any high quality (not the thin ones) RCA cables to hook up the analog connection from my soundcard to the receiver? I found some with the 2 jack on both ends at Monoprice but I'd rather have some high quality RCA plug to 2 jack RCA.



I use my HT790 with my HTPC. I have it connected thorugh a digital coax output on the motherboard. It sounds very good to me. HD from my QAM tuner (Fusion 5Lite) sounds good, but I'm not positive if I'm getting the 5.1 audio PCM. I think so....


I have my entire CD collection recorded on there and I'm quite happy with the sound quality. At some point in the future, I plan on re-doing the collection with a true lossless encoding format, but mp3 @ 256 still sounds pretty good today.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you catch the one a few days ago where the 790 set to orchestra sounds better than a symphony hall? I almost fell off my chair laughing.
> 
> Just remember what you told me a few weeks ago about feeding the trolls, I think everyone who visits this board already knows this moron is clueless.



yeah, i caught that one too and had the same reaction. all good points, sir.


----------



## flags

Your own ears are the best and they are free!


----------



## flags

I'm just doing the best I can with what I have to work with.


----------



## Jswerve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's a reason he's on my ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with the guy who got all sensitive over my opinion about running wires.



Opinions are like ***holes, everybody's got one.


----------



## jerkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, i am confused and disheartened to the seemingly lack of information on my issue. I currently have a XBOX 360 Premium with the HDDVD addon just dying to be hooked up to a Vizio VX32L LCD HDTV and the Onkyo HT-S790. Now the thing here is, i'm not sure what HTIB system to buy for nextgen audio. Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD etc. The audio that promises in the future to provide 7.1 mixes instead of 5.1. I mean thats my whole reason to even look at this attractive Onkyo set. What i want to know here is that does this Onkyo 7.1 HTIB support these 'future formats'. I'm too dumb to figure it out from the specs, so i just need a simple answer.
> 
> 
> The xbox360 HD-Dvd addon is not known to support 7.1, i dont remember about dobly plus. I think this is a shortcoming of the current console though. The next console that is rumored to come out this month is carrying HDMI and could be packing audio improvements under the hood, in which case i'm gonna have to sell my current console and spring for it.
> 
> 
> Anyway, i just wanna know if this budget Onkyo 7.1 system is capable for the future formats or not. If not, does anyone know where i can future proof against HD with these future formats. I'm looking for HTIBs for ease and systems under $500 preferably but i can make a change on that.
> 
> 
> Help please.



Not a htib solution, but check out the receiver forum, Sony just announced a new line of affordable receivers(under $500) that supposedly do 7.1 pcm over hdmi that are to be released in March and April. From what I read they also have OSD, pass 1080p(at least the higher end ones) and have auto calibration. Might be something to look into once more info comes out.


----------



## flags

Is this America or 1939 Germany? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this America or 1939 Germany? Huh? Huh?



I'm not sure where you're located but the year is 2007. You seem a bit disoriented, are you ok?


----------



## nabilanwar

thanks for the info guys. Guess i'm gonna get this HTIB until a good, under $500 receiver comes along with the TrueHD and DTSHD features. At which time i'll try to sell my receiver, and get the newer receiver. Not worth waiting or paying more right now i'd say. Not enough TrueHD content available yet, and even when they are available i havent seen any 7.1 mixes yet.


anyway, i'm just about ready to buy this right now. My local circuit cities are out of stock in the stores as i saw online, so i didnt even bother showing up. The circuit city website says that anything over $24 is free shipping. But the price is $420 w/ tax. Is this the lowest i can expect to pay?


----------



## Tulpa

How do you feel about refurbished? You can get it for $350 off of Shoponkyo.com. If you join Club Onkyo, you can get $10 towards the purchase (which might cover any sales tax if it applies.)


I got a refurbished DVD player from them and it was as good as anything new.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks for the info guys. Guess i'm gonna get this HTIB until a good, under $500 receiver comes along with the TrueHD and DTSHD features. At which time i'll try to sell my receiver, and get the newer receiver. Not worth waiting or paying more right now i'd say. Not enough TrueHD content available yet, and even when they are available i havent seen any 7.1 mixes yet.
> 
> 
> anyway, i'm just about ready to buy this right now. My local circuit cities are out of stock in the stores as i saw online, so i didnt even bother showing up. The circuit city website says that anything over $24 is free shipping. But the price is $420 w/ tax. Is this the lowest i can expect to pay?



I use all of my HT-S790 speakers (7+sub) as you can set the system to use all 7 for movies and broadcast TV and with your VCR. This is one of the great features of the Onkyo system.


----------



## nabilanwar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you feel about refurbished? You can get it for $350 off of Shoponkyo.com. If you join Club Onkyo, you can get $10 towards the purchase (which might cover any sales tax if it applies.)
> 
> 
> I got a refurbished DVD player from them and it was as good as anything new.




I rather like getting refurbished products because of the price. I's about to follow up and buy it from onkyo, when i stumbled upon this ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=760501 ). Doesnt look too good...


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks for the info guys. Guess i'm gonna get this HTIB until a good, under $500 receiver comes along with the TrueHD and DTSHD features. At which time i'll try to sell my receiver, and get the newer receiver. Not worth waiting or paying more right now i'd say. Not enough TrueHD content available yet, and even when they are available i havent seen any 7.1 mixes yet.
> 
> 
> anyway, i'm just about ready to buy this right now. My local circuit cities are out of stock in the stores as i saw online, so i didnt even bother showing up. The circuit city website says that anything over $24 is free shipping. But the price is $420 w/ tax. Is this the lowest i can expect to pay?



$409 for the black version at 6ave and 6 cents shipping(yep $0.06), tax only to NY & NJ

Bought mine from them in the summer.
6ave


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you feel about refurbished? You can get it for $350 off of Shoponkyo.com. If you join Club Onkyo, you can get $10 towards the purchase (which might cover any sales tax if it applies.)
> 
> 
> I got a refurbished DVD player from them and it was as good as anything new.



Re: refurbs: I cannot say much about the quality of the product. Because even though I got my first 790 right before Christmas (more than 2 months ago) I am now waiting on my third. The first one had a bad sub and they made me send the whole set up back, the second set would not output any sound through the A speakers. The return process involves 1) calling and reporting the problem 2) waiting for the pre-paid return label to be sent from Onkyo headquarters 3) shipping the whole box back to New Jersey 4) waiting for the next box to ship out (they will not cross ship unless you pay for a second system) 5) unboxing an praying that it works.


Now, let me say, I have heard good things about this system and it is a bargain. For all I know all of my problems may have been caused by shipping damage or bad luck. And Onkyo has been nice and helpful (except for not cross shipping the units which is not abnormal or a surprise). They should be as upset as I am; after all I paid $330 for it and assuming the third set is the last *finger cross and knock on wood* then they will have ended up paying $320 in shipping (even in bulk a 100 pound box must cost at least $80 to ship across the country for them...it is like $110 for me.) In either case, if I had to do it again, I would pay the extra $50-80 and buy it locally. Shipping a big system like this is a pain in the ass and very time consuming. And it would have been nice just to take it back over to Circuit City or BB and grab a new one.


So, I have a couple of pieces of advice to those who purchase on the web (new or refurb)


1) ABSOLUTELY keep the box and packing


2) make sure you check EVERYTHING works before setting it up (you will not be happy if you run 80 feet of speaker wire and hook up 5 components like and tuck everything away neatly just to undo it all when one random part does not work.


3) if one part is bad (ie the sub, or one speaker) then I have heard you can raise a big enough fuss to let them just send that part back. I wish I had known that with my first set.


----------



## flags

This is exactly why I buy at Circuit City. You may pay a little more but if there is a problem they will replace the part and not make you bring everything back.


----------



## flags

I purchased the HT-S 790 last month for $380.00 including tax at the local CC.


----------



## flags

Buying wires, cables, etc. on the web is okay but not larger items, especially electronics.


----------



## nabilanwar

ok, i just went ahead to CC and bought HT-S790. Totally forgot that i was supposed to buy an optical cable. So just ordered that on monoprice.


So i dont know if any of u guys know about this scam that CC and BB are running but they charged me $500 instead of $400 for it. If u've been following tech news then u should have heard about their 2 website thing. How they have a world website w/ cheap prices so that customers come in and another in-store website. At the store the prices are jacked up and when u end up askin them about the high price, they show u their very own secret 'local' website with their own prices. The way to get around this is to printout a copy of what u are seeing at home and then show it to them, at which time they have to comply.


This is what i've read so far and i'm hoping that this is my case so i cant get my $100 back. I will go back there tomorrow or the day after and demand my money back. I cant believe someone hasnt sued them yet.










P.S. I think this is similar to the 'Juicy Juice' of being 100% fruit juice. Did u know that they pay a hefty fine every year to the business commission for 'false advertising'. Juicy Juice is not 100% juice but they advertise it and pay every year for it. This shouldnt even be allowed, its ridiculous. The things this country is capable of...


----------



## smackman1

I have my system set up 5.1 because I do not have a back wall for the back speakers. How would the back speakers sound if I mounted them on my front wall behind my TV? I have a big wall behind my TV THATS 20 feet wide and 8 foot tall. My 55"Mistubishi RPTV is located in center of this wall with center channel on top of TV , main speakers on stands beside TV, subwoofer in a corner and the surround sound speakers on side walls 14 feet from TV shooting across from each other approx. 1 foot above sitting level of 2 big boy recliners.

Would the 7.1 improve my sound tremendously? I hate having 2 speakers sitting in my closet not being used. Any suggestions on placement of rear speakers? Man I love my system and my wife goes crazy when I slide a Steppenwolf CD in and crank up magic carpet ride!


----------



## Tulpa

The rears need to go somewhere behind the side surrounds. They're designed for pretty specific sounds.


----------



## 1g1

I have looked a bit for this info but havent found anything set in stone yet and i was looking for some help.


Can anyone tell me the exact total depth on the satellite surround speakers for the 790? Ive seen everywhere from 3 15/16 to 4 1/2.


I can fit up to 4 1/8 so thats why i wanted to verify before i jump.

Thanks!


----------



## Supreme43




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smackman1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my system set up 5.1 because I do not have a back wall for the back speakers. How would the back speakers sound if I mounted them on my front wall behind my TV? I have a big wall behind my TV THATS 20 feet wide and 8 foot tall. My 55"Mistubishi RPTV is located in center of this wall with center channel on top of TV , main speakers on stands beside TV, subwoofer in a corner and the surround sound speakers on side walls 14 feet from TV shooting across from each other approx. 1 foot above sitting level of 2 big boy recliners.
> 
> Would the 7.1 improve my sound tremendously? I hate having 2 speakers sitting in my closet not being used. Any suggestions on placement of rear speakers? Man I love my system and my wife goes crazy when I slide a Steppenwolf CD in and crank



Go buy some speaker stands.. 30 bucks at Walmart, the next thing to worry about is hiding the wire to the stands, but those 30 dollar speaker stands have a hidden wire run. I keep the speaker stands off against the wall when not watching movies/sports. When the kids are asleep I pull them out and place them where they "should" be if we want to sit and watch with 6.1/7.1. It's not much of a bother when you get used to it. For those of us with Family rooms with the kitchen behind our couch, ie, no wall behind us, you have to go speaker stands. Unless you mounted them in the ceiling, but I wouldn't bother, and it's also not ideal placement of the rears.


----------



## smackman1

4 1/8 inches deep including the speaker grill. The actual "speaker box" is 3 inches deep with the speaker grill being 1 1/8 inch at its deepest measurement. The grill is sorta beveled but you need to allow 4 1/18 inch for the maximum depth overall. I measured this with my tape measure for accuracy


----------



## 1g1

Thanks Smackman1!


----------



## trainer

Sorry for the totally newbiew question - i did a search and can't find the basics.


Totally new to all this - never had a system before



what is the best way to connect a sat receiver so the audio goes out the 790 system?


S/PDIF (coaxial) / S/PDIF (optical) ? are these one cable or two?


Y / Pb / Pr


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trainer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> what is the best way to connect a sat receiver so the audio goes out the 790 system?
> 
> 
> S/PDIF (coaxial) / S/PDIF (optical) ? are these one cable or two?



Those are both digital audio cables. They differ in terms of transmission, but in terms of audio quality, they're the same. Use either one, just route it to the receiver's input.


The optical, sometimes called TOSLINK, looks like this:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


The coaxial looks like this:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 




> Quote:
> Y / Pb / Pr


----------



## sweaver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smackman1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my system set up 5.1 because I do not have a back wall for the back speakers.



I'm in the same boat. I read earlier in the thread that some in-ceiling speakers made for rear surround can pivot to "aim" the sound at the listener. The only other option is some type of hanging mount for the rear surrounds. I may have to stick with 5.1 for a while until I can afford the rear surround in-ceiling speakers - they're pretty pricey. I went to HiFi Buys and they showed me the in-ceiling Polk Audio TC60i for around $449/pair - more than I paid for the whole HT-S790 HTIB!!!!! If anyone knows more affordable options for us "backless" home theater room setups, please let us know. Thanks!


----------



## Tulpa

There are plenty of mounts that have a long enough arm to hold the speaker away from the ceiling. If you don't mind a speaker sticking out like a light fixture, that is.

http://www.standsandmounts.com/index...S&Category=227 


You can also swap out the large Onkyo surrounds for smaller speakers from another brand.


----------



## Supreme43




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sweaver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I read earlier in the thread that some in-ceiling speakers made for rear surround can pivot to "aim" the sound at the listener. The only other option is some type of hanging mount for the rear surrounds. I may have to stick with 5.1 for a while until I can afford the rear surround in-ceiling speakers - they're pretty pricey. I went to HiFi Buys and they showed me the in-ceiling Polk Audio TC60i for around $449/pair - more than I paid for the whole HT-S790 HTIB!!!!! If anyone knows more affordable options for us "backless" home theater room setups, please let us know. Thanks!




Speaker stands....


hello, is thing on?


----------



## sweaver

Sorry I wasn't more clear -- I don't want to run the cable along the floor. I am pre-wired to the back 2 locations in a 7.1 setup and want to either use in-ceiling, seperate smaller speakers (thanks Tulpa), or some type of ceiling bracket that hangs low enough to accomodate the larger Onkyo surrounds. Thanks for the input on the speaker stands..


----------



## Supreme43




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sweaver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry I wasn't more clear -- I don't want to run the cable along the floor. I am pre-wired to the back 2 locations in a 7.1 setup and want to either use in-ceiling, seperate smaller speakers (thanks Tulpa), or some type of ceiling bracket that hangs low enough to accomodate the larger Onkyo surrounds. Thanks for the input on the speaker stands..



Gotcha. Though I personally find it easier to run wire under the carpet than through the ceiling, since you are pre-wired, makes perfect sense. My wife hates me enough as it is with the speaker stands that I can move out of the way at any time, if I had speakers hanging from the ceiling, I may as well hang myself with them!


----------



## trainer

Tulpa thanks so much for your reply - it helped alot


in case you all don't know i got my 790 today!


i was wondering about calibrating the system. i have heard a few refer to doing this but haven't been able to figure out how. is there a CD or DVD that helps do this?


thanks for all your help


----------



## SilentHyena

I have my ht-s790 set up in a lower level rec room of 766 sq ft. Would I be able to replace the original subwoofer with the parts-express DAYTON TITSK-15K 15" TITANIC MKIII SUBWOOFER KIT. Sorry, I can't post the link as I haven't reached 5 posts yet.


I mean if you're going to spend the money you might as well get the biggest subwoofer they have. I'm just not sure if the ht540 amp will drive this. Forgive my ignorance on the subject.


----------



## flags

Measure the distance from each speaker to your listening seat. The go into setup on the receiver and input the distance to each speaker. Next, push the test button and get each speaker to sound the same from your seat.


Read the instruction manual as there are other items you can adjust. Congratulations, you have one sweet home theater system.


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilentHyena* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my ht-s790 set up in a lower level rec room of 766 sq ft. Would I be able to replace the original subwoofer with the parts-express DAYTON TITSK-15K 15" TITANIC MKIII SUBWOOFER KIT. Sorry, I can't post the link as I haven't reached 5 posts yet.
> 
> 
> I mean if you're going to spend the money you might as well get the biggest subwoofer they have. I'm just not sure if the ht540 amp will drive this. Forgive my ignorance on the subject.




To be honest, I think you are going a bit over board. First, if you don't know that the Dayton Sub is powered and does not need the ht540 amp to supply any power to run, I am worried you may be going beyond your needs. Second, really a $700 subwoofer: A) if you can afford that why are you buying a $350 HTiB set up and B) saying that a 1000 watt 15 inch sub may overwhelm the sound quality of the remainder of the system not a small under statement.


But, to answer your question, yes you could replace the onkyo sub with that or any other sub you want, assuming it takes the RCA input from the Onkyo receiver.


Based on your post, I have a few other suggestions for your set up:
Subwoofer 
Display 
Remote Control 
Rear Surrounds 
Seating (you will need four of these)


----------



## SilentHyena




flashgordon333 said:


> To be honest, I think you are going a bit over board. First, if you don't know that the Dayton Sub is powered and does not need the ht540 amp to supply any power to run, I am worried you may be going beyond your needs. Second, really a $700 subwoofer: A) if you can afford that why are you buying a $350 HTiB set up and B) saying that a 1000 watt 15 inch sub may overwhelm the sound quality of the remainder of the system not a small under statement.
> 
> 
> But, to answer your question, yes you could replace the onkyo sub with that or any other sub you want, assuming it takes the RCA input from the Onkyo receiver.
> 
> 
> OK. Thanks for the feedback .... actually I already have that display you linked to. Great for football games.


----------



## steve7100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilentHyena* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my ht-s790 set up in a lower level rec room of 766 sq ft. Would I be able to replace the original subwoofer with the parts-express DAYTON TITSK-15K 15" TITANIC MKIII SUBWOOFER KIT. Sorry, I can't post the link as I haven't reached 5 posts yet.
> 
> 
> I mean if you're going to spend the money you might as well get the biggest subwoofer they have. I'm just not sure if the ht540 amp will drive this. Forgive my ignorance on the subject.




Hey Silent,


I have the 790 system(fiance got it for me for xmas) I recently bought a SVS 20-39 PC-Plus subwoofer and I am extremely happy with it. I will be replacing the front and center in about 6 months. I am taking my time so I don't hurt my fiances feelings as much. I am not saying this is the smartest route for me financially to get the setup I want, but I'll get there.

I can not justify spending $3000 on a audio system. Unfortanetely for me, I am not rich, and other priorities comes first.


----------



## flashgordon333




SilentHyena said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To be honest, I think you are going a bit over board. First, if you don't know that the Dayton Sub is powered and does not need the ht540 amp to supply any power to run, I am worried you may be going beyond your needs. Second, really a $700 subwoofer: A) if you can afford that why are you buying a $350 HTiB set up and B) saying that a 1000 watt 15 inch sub may overwhelm the sound quality of the remainder of the system not a small under statement.
> 
> 
> But, to answer your question, yes you could replace the onkyo sub with that or any other sub you want, assuming it takes the RCA input from the Onkyo receiver.
> 
> 
> OK. Thanks for the feedback .... actually I already have that display you linked to. Great for football games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have never guessed Darrell Royal was on this board.
Click to expand...


----------



## no_techie

I recently purchased the HT-S790 from CC and I think it's a great system, especially for the price. However, I do have one problem with it that I was hoping someone could help me with. I've had it for about 2 weeks and there have been a couple of times when there is a loud "pop" that comes from the speakers, the receiver turns off, and the red standby light blinks repeatedly. At first I thought maybe it had overheated, but I really wasn't listening to it that loud or for that long, and it has plenty of room to breathe.


I have been able to recreate the error by selecting an On Demand movie from The Movie Channel that is not in Dolby Digital Surround. After the standard Movie Channel introduction, during the transition to the movie, there is a loud pop, receiver turns off and the light is flashing. I have the system hooked up to a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD via digital optical cord.


Has anyone else ever experienced a similar problem? At this point I think I just need to swap it for a new one from Circuit City, but considering I'm all set up that's kind of a PITA. Maybe I can just buy a new one, swap out the receiver, and return that one so I don't have to mess around with the speakers.


Any help would definitely be appreciated.


Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Supreme43




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *no_techie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the HT-S790 from CC and I think it's a great system, especially for the price. However, I do have one problem with it that I was hoping someone could help me with. I've had it for about 2 weeks and there have been a couple of times when there is a loud "pop" that comes from the speakers, the receiver turns off, and the red standby light blinks repeatedly. At first I thought maybe it had overheated, but I really wasn't listening to it that loud or for that long, and it has plenty of room to breathe.
> 
> 
> I have been able to recreate the error by selecting an On Demand movie from The Movie Channel that is not in Dolby Digital Surround. After the standard Movie Channel introduction, during the transition to the movie, there is a loud pop, receiver turns off and the light is flashing. I have the system hooked up to a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD via digital optical cord.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced a similar problem? At this point I think I just need to swap it for a new one from Circuit City, but considering I'm all set up that's kind of a PITA. Maybe I can just buy a new one, swap out the receiver, and return that one so I don't have to mess around with the speakers.
> 
> 
> Any help would definitely be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin





We have experience the same issue. My wife has anyway, it has yet to happen to me while watching. She explains it exactly as you have. I haven't been able to recreate the issue to know what she's talking about though. I hope the resolution isn't returning it to the store though, mine was an open box purchase at CC and no doubt I'd have to pay the difference for a new one.


If someone knows of this issue and what's going on, please let us know.


Thanks


----------



## fyreboltx

I have two new questions:


1. For some reason, the drivers in the front left and right speakers are the size diameter as my center. I thought the woofers in the front left and right speakers were supposed to be larger?


2. The top of my subwoofer is warm... it's been on standby for a few hours and hasn't been in use. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Tigershark

$329 at Shoponkyo.com (refurb - Silver or Black). $10 additional credit for a new account. You need to login to see the $329 price.

Link


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *no_techie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the HT-S790 from CC and I think it's a great system, especially for the price. However, I do have one problem with it that I was hoping someone could help me with. I've had it for about 2 weeks and there have been a couple of times when there is a loud "pop" that comes from the speakers, the receiver turns off, and the red standby light blinks repeatedly. At first I thought maybe it had overheated, but I really wasn't listening to it that loud or for that long, and it has plenty of room to breathe.
> 
> 
> I have been able to recreate the error by selecting an On Demand movie from The Movie Channel that is not in Dolby Digital Surround. After the standard Movie Channel introduction, during the transition to the movie, there is a loud pop, receiver turns off and the light is flashing. I have the system hooked up to a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD via digital optical cord.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced a similar problem? At this point I think I just need to swap it for a new one from Circuit City, but considering I'm all set up that's kind of a PITA. Maybe I can just buy a new one, swap out the receiver, and return that one so I don't have to mess around with the speakers.
> 
> 
> Any help would definitely be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin




Try this:


Disconnect all speakers. Turn on the receiver and select any source I found a radio station worked best since I knew it was getting a signal. Try to turn the volume up all the way. If the receiver craps out and shuts off before you get to max volume with no speaker attached you probably have a bad amp (like I did with my second set) and if so you should take it back. My receiver would pop, shut off, then and start blinking if I tried to put the volume above 30 or if I tried to turn the volume up high quickly. Do not try this with speakers attached as it may blow out the speakers, or your ears. Since this sound level is so high you would rarely have a chance to notice this problem. But the manual says it can and should be able to go that high.


----------



## Xsao

Im thinking of buying a refurb. 7.1 online. (Does it include shipping price?)


When it says it doesnt come with wires, does that mean the chords that go from the speakers to the reciver or does that mean the A/V chords (red and white?)



and has anyone had an bad experiences ordering online?



THANKS!


----------



## Tulpa

From Shoponkyo it includes shipping, but not necessarily the sales tax. But if you join Club Onkyo you get $10 off.


I don't know if the refurbs come with speaker wires, but you'd probably want to upgrade the thin stuff the new ones include with some 16 gauge wires anyway. Lowes and Home Depot have it cheap.


The NEW systems don't come with A/V cords. Check www.monoprice.com for cheap ones. They ship fast. Oh, and you'll probably want digital audio cords if you got a DVD player.


I bought my DVD player from Shoponkyo and didn't have any problem.


----------



## Xsao

im young and dont know how to replace speaker wire with Gauge wire. Im not good at that kinda stuff. is it something anyone can do? I mean do u just cut and stick it in the speaker? I mean I have no idea what I would do....


o yeah does it come fedX or usps? cause iv been having big probs with USPS.


----------



## Tulpa

Speaker wire is speaker wire. Gauge is how big it is (lower number, thicker wire.) You'll need something to cut the wire, and maybe something to strip a bit of the plastic off, but that's about it.


Mine came FedEx.


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> and has anyone had an bad experiences ordering online?



Yes, see my post #1201 on the prior page.


AND add to that this fun little twist. I just called Onkyo (their 1800 number is 1800-229-1687 by the way) to check on the status of my second return. After a fun bit of holding and transferring I was told it shipped out yesterday. Great I say, maybe after 3 months (I got the first one in December) I will finally be able to use my $350 system. They give me the tracking number and I go to Fed Ex to see when I will get it. The good news that it will arrive on the 14th. The bad news is the box I was sent only weighs 33 pounds. The first two boxes I got both weighed over 100 pounds.


I call them back and they say they will check on it and to call back. Three hours later turns out they have no idea what shipped out. Will they send me a return label for the receiver they sent me with no speakers (it just happens that the girl tells me that is exactly what a receiver weighs when shipped...how odd!)? No. Will they go ahead and ship out a new set up without making me wait another seven days. No. I have to wait to see what was sent in case it was mislabeled with the wrong weight. Normally I would not say this is unreasonable, but this will be the third try for them.


Long story short, I could not be more disappointed in the quality of product (one receiver DOA and one sub DOA) or with the lack of compassion and flexibility of their service.


END OF RANT FINAL RECOMMENDATION: If you are going to buy this set up (I have heard that it is nice...but still would not know) then do not buy it direct from Onkyo or refurbed. Buy it locally from a trusted vendor. The savings are not worth the hassles. If I change my mind or ever end up getting a working system, I will be sure to update this situation and give up the resolution.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaker wire is speaker wire. Gauge is how big it is (lower number, thicker wire.) You'll need something to cut the wire, and maybe something to strip a bit of the plastic off, but that's about it.
> 
> 
> Mine came FedEx.




A cheap wire stripper (generally found in most "all in one" $30 household tool boxes) works great. Otherwise, a sharp pair of scissors will also work. Just be careful to strip the plastic coating without cutting any of the actual wires inside.


----------



## Xsao

O yeah, what does bigger speaker wire do? send more power to it? does it make it sound overall better?



and Since I suck at that wire stuff, Ill just try to get a friend to do it......







(since everyone Says I have too.


----------



## fyreboltx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, see my post #1201 on the prior page.
> 
> 
> AND add to that this fun little twist. I just called Onkyo (their 1800 number is 1800-229-1687 by the way) to check on the status of my second return. After a fun bit of holding and transferring I was told it shipped out yesterday. Great I say, maybe after 3 months (I got the first one in December) I will finally be able to use my $350 system. They give me the tracking number and I go to Fed Ex to see when I will get it. The good news that it will arrive on the 14th. The bad news is the box I was sent only weighs 33 pounds. The first two boxes I got both weighed over 100 pounds.
> 
> 
> I call them back and they say they will check on it and to call back. Three hours later turns out they have no idea what shipped out. Will they send me a return label for the receiver they sent me with no speakers (it just happens that the girl tells me that is exactly what a receiver weighs when shipped...how odd!)? No. Will they go ahead and ship out a new set up without making me wait another seven days. No. I have to wait to see what was sent in case it was mislabeled with the wrong weight. Normally I would not say this is unreasonable, but this will be the third try for them.
> 
> 
> Long story short, I could not be more disappointed in the quality of product (one receiver DOA and one sub DOA) or with the lack of compassion and flexibility of their service.
> 
> 
> END OF RANT FINAL RECOMMENDATION: If you are going to buy this set up (I have heard that it is nice...but still would not know) then do not buy it direct from Onkyo or refurbed. Buy it locally from a trusted vendor. The savings are not worth the hassles. If I change my mind or ever end up getting a working system, I will be sure to update this situation and give up the resolution.



I've ordered twice from Onkyo. Both times, their service has been perfect for me.


My first order was a TX SR504 receiver. It arrived within 5 days and looked and worked flawlessly. I sold that off and bought my HT S790. Again, it arrived within 5 days and worked perfect. The only thing wrong with it was this small chip on the corner of the sub which can hardly be seen.


I don't get why you're having such bad luck with them.


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyreboltx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've ordered twice from Onkyo. Both times, their service has been perfect for me.
> 
> 
> My first order was a TX SR504 receiver. It arrived within 5 days and looked and worked flawlessly. I sold that off and bought my HT S790. Again, it arrived within 5 days and worked perfect. The only thing wrong with it was this small chip on the corner of the sub which can hardly be seen.
> 
> 
> I don't get why you're having such bad luck with them.



I think just bad luck is my problem. Obviously, Onkyo would be long out of business if they ended up paying over $400 in return and re-shipping of items every time on items that cost $350. That is what they will be up to on mine. So I am hoping that I am going to get a good one on this try. My advice for buying an item like this really applies to all large items like this. The shipping is so much of the price that it is worth it just to pay extra locally. And its is impossible to pay for expedited shipping...it was like $250 just for two day. Oen bad item and you lose the whole benefit of lower price through the loss of use. I would glady have paid another $50-100 just to have had it for the last three months, as I would have had I bought and returned it easily to a local store.


At this point I have had bad experiences with product, service, and shipping. And it just seems to me they would go out of there way at this point to keep me from just cancelling the order, but they have not.


----------



## entermymatrix03

Hi all. I just wanted to share my great experience with everyone.


I was planning on getting the HT-S790 from my local Circuit City. I waited until it went on sale from its normal $509 price tag. They had it for $399 + tax bring the total to $437. I was determined to find it cheaper so I went to shoponkyo.com. I paid $300 total in the end and received it in 2 days. It was supposed to be 3-5 day shipping, but they took a day to process the order and two days later I have my stuff. The box said something about cosmetic damage...none! It also said speaker wire wouldn't be included...it was there. They even threw in some batteries for the remote! I feel like I just got the entire retail package for $209 cheaper!


^^do you have an Onkyo Authorized Dealer in your area? I called customer support before purchasing mine and she said if anything goes wrong with it, just take the bill of sale to the dealer and they are allowed to repair it for free. I didn't know if you knew that or not. good luck on your next unit.


Also, I noticed on the front page the OP said to use a coaxal cable to hook up the sub....is that correct? Will I hear better sound than using just a regular A/V cable? Would a Component cable offer better sound quality over what came with the system?


----------



## Tulpa

Digital coax would probably be best, and is an upgrade over the cable that comes with the system. But the sound quality would be a subtle upgrade at best. It's not going to be "blow you out of your seat," especially with just the stock sub. But you may hear a difference.


----------



## entermymatrix03

the stock sub rocks! My buddy thought it blew his $500 Polk Audio sub out the water. I like it...but coming from what i had...anything sounds better. I had a 2 year old RCA 750w 5.1 system. It wasn't bad...but it's no Onkyo!


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entermymatrix03* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> ^^do you have an Onkyo Authorized Dealer in your area? I called customer support before purchasing mine and she said if anything goes wrong with it, just take the bill of sale to the dealer and they are allowed to repair it for free. I didn't know if you knew that or not. good luck on your next unit.



Key words there are "if anything GOES wrong with it." Read the warranty, if it is dead on arrival, then they say it may be shipping damage and that is not covered by the warranty. I called the local authorized shop on both of the busted units I got, and they said if it arrived broken (and they will look at the receipt) then they will not work on it, you have to send it back. Onkyo confirmed this when I called.


Your experience with the cables and batteries is typical. Its a nice little bonus, but everyone of the refurbs comes with all those extra pieces even though for some reason they say they won't.


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Key words there are "if anything GOES wrong with it." Read the warranty, if it is dead on arrival, then they say it may be shipping damage and that is not covered by the warranty. I called the local authorized shop on both of the busted units I got, and they said if it arrived broken (and they will look at the receipt) then they will not work on it, you have to send it back. Onkyo confirmed this when I called.
> 
> 
> Your experience with the cables and batteries is typical. Its a nice little bonus, but everyone of the refurbs comes with all those extra pieces even though for some reason they say they won't.




I just want to say, that I am not flaming this system. The only reason I continue to hold on this long is because I have heard how great it is. Frustration with the whole situation is more like it, that and staring at the gaping hole in my entertainment center that is filled only with all of the cable I ran before realizing the problems.


----------



## SilentHyena




flashgordon333 said:


> Key words there are "if anything GOES wrong with it." Read the warranty, if it is dead on arrival, then they say it may be shipping damage and that is not covered by the warranty. I called the local authorized shop on both of the busted units I got, and they said if it arrived broken (and they will look at the receipt) then they will not work on it, you have to send it back. Onkyo confirmed this when I called.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> One of my HT-S790's came with a sub that has a loose baffle. I only bought it about 10 days ago. Since I have already replaced this subwoofer with another one then I will hold off for a month or so before taking it to a service center to be fixed. I'll just have to fib a little and tell them it worked for a while but then the baffle came loose. Good to know about that little detail about the warrantee. Thanks!


----------



## smackman1

I purchased my 790s from circuit city. Final price after rebate was approx. 365 dollars with tax 4.99 priority shipping. I had a 25 dollar coupon and a 50 dollar rebate for silver model; the rebate has been processed. I purchased my optical and coaxial cables from monoprice; These cables are excellent quality!

I am extremely happy with my purchase; I think this baby rocks! Personally I would never buy refurbed to save 50 bucks.

One question? does anyone have any suggestions on a AM antenna? Homemade or one that works? I am struggling with AM reception and need a good antenna. I am electronic "savy" I can build if someone has a great plan for AM reception.

Thank you

Smackman the KING OF SMACK


----------



## Tulpa

I'd actually like to know that, too. AM reception is spotty where I live regardless of the receiver, and the stock one just doesn't cut it.


----------



## NewUserONKYO

Hello

I just purchased the Onkyo HTS790 and i am trying to set it up










I have a Sony DVPCX995 dvd changer/player i am trying to connect audio cables the info in the manual says i need stereo audio cables (2) and Monaural Audio Cable (2) can someone help me as to where to find those cables and the cheapest the better ;?


or should i just buy an optical cable .. is that all i would need for the audio ?


i realise monoprice is the best place i found the optical there for 6.48 using the first post in this thread ... so is that really all i need to replace all those other audio cables? since i don't want to wait i think i will try the local stores for the optical wire ...


The Video I have one monster Component video Cable should i get another one to go from the Onkyo to the TV ? or can i use a regular yellow cable from the Onkyo to the TV?


hope i asked the right questions ...


thanks


----------



## Tulpa

You just need a digital audio cable, either coax or optical, for surround sound. Every electronics store will have them, but Monoprice will be a lot cheaper.


If you route the video cables from the DVD through the receiver, you will need the same one, meaning, you'll need another component cable (not the single yellow one, it doesn't work that way.)


The receiver will act as a switcher if you have more than one video source, but if the DVD player is all there is, just route it to the TV. (It'll save buying another component cable if you want to go that route.) Your choice.


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewUserONKYO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I just purchased the Onkyo HTS790 and i am trying to set it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Sony DVPCX995 dvd changer/player i am trying to connect audio cables the info in the manual says i need stereo audio cables (2) and Monaural Audio Cable (2) can someone help me as to where to find those cables and the cheapest the better ;?
> 
> 
> or should i just buy an optical cable .. is that all i would need for the audio ?
> 
> 
> i realise monoprice is the best place i found the optical there for 6.48 using the first post in this thread ... so is that really all i need to replace all those other audio cables? since i don't want to wait i think i will try the local stores for the optical wire ...
> 
> 
> The Video I have one monster Component video Cable should i get another one to go from the Onkyo to the TV ? or can i use a regular yellow cable from the Onkyo to the TV?
> 
> 
> hope i asked the right questions ...
> 
> 
> thanks



Tulpa is correct. Your DVD player has both a "coaxial" and an "optical" output. These are different types of connectors, but the resulting output quality is identical. You can buy either from Monoprice...it won't matter, and you are good to go for audio.


And you will need another full component video cable (a cable with just red, blue, and green ends like this one will work fine since you will not need the red and yellow audio parts, assuming you will only use the onkyo for sound and it is getting sound from the DVD via optical or coax) to run from the Onkyo to your display for video. You would not want to use just the yellow cable. Like Tulpa says though, this is only needed if you want to use the Onkyo to switch between video sources. If you do not mind switching sources (ie from a cable box to the DVD player) on both the receiver and the TV, then you can just use the monster component cable you have to go from the DVD player to the TV.


I know this is a rehash of Tulpa's post, I am just clarifying and supporting what he said. Enjoy.


----------



## NewUserONKYO

thanks alot ... i think i will got the optical route but will check out the stores for it (i want the set up running by this weekend i am impatient that way)


the video since i only have the one Monster Component Cable i guess I will run to the tv until I order that other one from monoprice (thanks for the link) can't wait to get set up now ...



Thanks for the input ...


----------



## NewUserONKYO

2764 PREMIUM 6FT Optical Toslink 8.0mm Cable w/ Metal Fancy Connector

1 1 0 $6.48 $6.48

2682 High-quality Digital Coaxial Audio RCA CL2 Rated Cable - RG6/U 75ohm S/PDIF Subwoofer - 12ft

1 1 0 $6.38 $6.38

960 6Ft 3-RCA Component Video Cable (RG-59/u)

1 1 0 $4.21 $4.21


well just ordered those cables now to wait they already have a tracking # assigned to the order wow that is fast ...


----------



## smackman1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smackman1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased my 790s from circuit city. Final price after rebate was approx. 365 dollars with tax 4.99 priority shipping. I had a 25 dollar coupon and a 50 dollar rebate for silver model; the rebate has been processed. I purchased my optical and coaxial cables from monoprice; These cables are excellent quality!
> 
> I am extremely happy with my purchase; I think this baby rocks! Personally I would never buy refurbed to save 50 bucks.
> 
> One question? does anyone have any suggestions on a AM antenna? Homemade or one that works? I am struggling with AM reception and need a good antenna. I am electronic "savy" I can build if someone has a great plan for AM reception.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Smackman the KING OF SMACK



No AM antenna helpers? Thats the other band besides FM that is still free. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Courtenay

I just had the Pros install my new Ht-S790. I have a couple of questions on there install.


1) The Back Speakers were actually hooked up to the surround speakers posts. I'm running this system as 5.1. Is this O.K.?


2) I have two digital audio cables running to the amp. The first is coming from the TV, the other from the Moto HD DVR box. Are both of these cables necessary?


Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Courtenay* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) The Back Speakers were actually hooked up to the surround speakers posts. I'm running this system as 5.1. Is this O.K.?



That's fine. Also, in the setup menu of the receiver, disable the back surrounds by setting them to "No" or "Off" (can't remember exactly what it says.)



> Quote:
> 2) I have two digital audio cables running to the amp. The first is coming from the TV, the other from the Moto HD DVR box. Are both of these cables necessary?



If the Moto box is the tuner, you don't need the one from the TV. That's for people that use the TV's internal tuner to send sound to the receiver.


----------



## Courtenay

Thank you so much for the quick reply Tulpa. I'm guessing esentially the surrounds and the backs produce the same sound. The tech said that on a 5.1 setup this was the corrcet hookup.


----------



## Tulpa

There's no difference between the specific surround speakers other than color coding for the wires.


The channels that use the speakers are distinct, though, in regards to listening modes and such. But it's nothing critical.


----------



## no_techie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> 
> Disconnect all speakers. Turn on the receiver and select any source I found a radio station worked best since I knew it was getting a signal. Try to turn the volume up all the way. If the receiver craps out and shuts off before you get to max volume with no speaker attached you probably have a bad amp (like I did with my second set) and if so you should take it back. My receiver would pop, shut off, then and start blinking if I tried to put the volume above 30 or if I tried to turn the volume up high quickly. Do not try this with speakers attached as it may blow out the speakers, or your ears. Since this sound level is so high you would rarely have a chance to notice this problem. But the manual says it can and should be able to go that high.



I tried disconnecting all of the speakers and turned the receiver all the way up. I got a message that came up as "max" while I was turning it up after 80 or so, but it didn't turn off at any time. I'm really not sure what else would cause the system to turn off. I am very curious to find out if anyone else has had a similar problem, but for now I think I'm going to exchange the receiver just to be sure.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crackhead willy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up a HT-S790 system too. So far I am pretty impressed with this system. Actually, I am downgrading from my Mirage towers, center and sub, because they were too big for my apartment and my girlfriend didn't like the big tower speakers.
> 
> 
> I was wondering about placement too. I was considering getting a set of 24 inch stands (omnimount or sanus) for the fronts and two sets of 31 inch stands for the rear sets. Does that sound good? Also what gauge and type of speaker wire are people using to replace the wimpy speaker cables that come with the setup? Any ideas on conduit or raceway to hide the cables?



You need at least 48 inch stands for the surrounds or mount them on the wall as they should be 2 to 3 feet above your ears when sitting. You made a good choice for the fronts since they should be (tweeters) at ear level. Just get those backs and sides up higher.


16 gauge wire is plenty heavy for runs under 80 feet. You will not gain a thing from thicker wire unless the run is over 80 feet.


You can find info on raceways at www.pricegrabber.com


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> good move...this should have been done long ago. let's hope it turns into a valuable resource for owners/potential owners of this system....the king of the $400 HTIB's. hail to the king, baby.




Long live the King!


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im thinking of buying a refurb. 7.1 online. (Does it include shipping price?)
> 
> 
> When it says it doesnt come with wires, does that mean the chords that go from the speakers to the reciver or does that mean the A/V chords (red and white?)
> 
> 
> 
> and has anyone had an bad experiences ordering online?
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!



With a refurb you pays your money and takes your chances.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaker wire is speaker wire. Gauge is how big it is (lower number, thicker wire.) You'll need something to cut the wire, and maybe something to strip a bit of the plastic off, but that's about it.
> 
> 
> Mine came FedEx.



The best way is to purchase a pair of wire strippers a t Walmart, Radio Shack, etc. since they will both strip and cut the wire. Go with 16 gauge wire.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From Shoponkyo it includes shipping, but not necessarily the sales tax. But if you join Club Onkyo you get $10 off.
> 
> 
> I don't know if the refurbs come with speaker wires, but you'd probably want to upgrade the thin stuff the new ones include with some 16 gauge wires anyway. Lowes and Home Depot have it cheap.
> 
> 
> The NEW systems don't come with A/V cords. Check www.monoprice.com for cheap ones. They ship fast. Oh, and you'll probably want digital audio cords if you got a DVD player.
> 
> 
> I bought my DVD player from Shoponkyo and didn't have any problem.



Use optical cable to connect if you can.


----------



## kingaroonie

Got my system yesterday and seems that I have sound using the external "B" speakers, but no sound when I try the others. The best I can get is about a second of music. This happens with all sources. I've not gotten any sound out of the subwoofer. I'm wondering if it's something I've overlooked, If the woofer is causing it to short out, or if it's the Receiver. I've been searching the thread for a while now, and will keep searching for an answer.


this might be helpful: this first thing I did was run the 'test tone'. Some would work, and some would not. The sub has never worked yet.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, see my post #1201 on the prior page.
> 
> 
> AND add to that this fun little twist. I just called Onkyo (their 1800 number is 1800-229-1687 by the way) to check on the status of my second return. After a fun bit of holding and transferring I was told it shipped out yesterday. Great I say, maybe after 3 months (I got the first one in December) I will finally be able to use my $350 system. They give me the tracking number and I go to Fed Ex to see when I will get it. The good news that it will arrive on the 14th. The bad news is the box I was sent only weighs 33 pounds. The first two boxes I got both weighed over 100 pounds.
> 
> 
> I call them back and they say they will check on it and to call back. Three hours later turns out they have no idea what shipped out. Will they send me a return label for the receiver they sent me with no speakers (it just happens that the girl tells me that is exactly what a receiver weighs when shipped...how odd!)? No. Will they go ahead and ship out a new set up without making me wait another seven days. No. I have to wait to see what was sent in case it was mislabeled with the wrong weight. Normally I would not say this is unreasonable, but this will be the third try for them.
> 
> 
> Long story short, I could not be more disappointed in the quality of product (one receiver DOA and one sub DOA) or with the lack of compassion and flexibility of their service.
> 
> 
> END OF RANT FINAL RECOMMENDATION: If you are going to buy this set up (I have heard that it is nice...but still would not know) then do not buy it direct from Onkyo or refurbed. Buy it locally from a trusted vendor. The savings are not worth the hassles. If I change my mind or ever end up getting a working system, I will be sure to update this situation and give up the resolution.



Your best choice is to purchase from a local store. Monoprice.com is a good choice for cables and wires.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im thinking of buying a refurb. 7.1 online. (Does it include shipping price?)
> 
> 
> When it says it doesnt come with wires, does that mean the chords that go from the speakers to the reciver or does that mean the A/V chords (red and white?)
> 
> 
> 
> and has anyone had an bad experiences ordering online?
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!



I ordered online from Circuit City with no problem whatsoever.


----------



## mavrock

Guys, I need some speaker stands for my surround rears. I need silver ones, as I have the silver Onkyo set...any suggestions? I'm trying not to spend more than $100 on a pair....


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im thinking of buying a refurb. 7.1 online. (Does it include shipping price?)
> 
> 
> When it says it doesnt come with wires, does that mean the chords that go from the speakers to the reciver or does that mean the A/V chords (red and white?)
> 
> 
> 
> and has anyone had an bad experiences ordering online?
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!



You will need to upgrade to 16 gauge speaker wire and a heavier sub cable for the best sound.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You will need to upgrade to 16 gauge speaker wire and a heavier sub cable for the best sound.



I would be careful and buy locally.


----------



## smackman1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mavrock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, I need some speaker stands for my surround rears. I need silver ones, as I have the silver Onkyo set...any suggestions? I'm trying not to spend more than $100 on a pair....



I have the silver 790s and my speaker stands are Black and they look great! My wife loves the color blend of silver and black. All you seeis the 1/2" diameter pole. I purchased mine from target for aprox. 30 bucks and use commercial Velcrose called scotch reclosable fasteners to attach the speakers.

Smackman


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingaroonie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my system yesterday and seems that I have sound using the external "B" speakers, but no sound when I try the others. The best I can get is about a second of music. This happens with all sources. I've not gotten any sound out of the subwoofer. I'm wondering if it's something I've overlooked, If the woofer is causing it to short out, or if it's the Receiver. I've been searching the thread for a while now, and will keep searching for an answer.
> 
> 
> this might be helpful: this first thing I did was run the 'test tone'. Some would work, and some would not. The sub has never worked yet.



Kingaroonie, you have the same problem that I had on the second 790 I got, see post 1201. Mine had a bad 'A' amp and had to go back. Call Onkyo and request a return/exchange. I hope you kept the box. After I sent mine back I heard that if you ***** loud enough at the return department and get a supervisor then you can get them to just send you a box for the receiver and not the whole set up. Best of luck.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, see my post #1201 on the prior page.
> 
> 
> AND add to that this fun little twist. I just called Onkyo (their 1800 number is 1800-229-1687 by the way) to check on the status of my second return. After a fun bit of holding and transferring I was told it shipped out yesterday. Great I say, maybe after 3 months (I got the first one in December) I will finally be able to use my $350 system. They give me the tracking number and I go to Fed Ex to see when I will get it. The good news that it will arrive on the 14th. The bad news is the box I was sent only weighs 33 pounds. The first two boxes I got both weighed over 100 pounds.
> 
> 
> I call them back and they say they will check on it and to call back. Three hours later turns out they have no idea what shipped out. Will they send me a return label for the receiver they sent me with no speakers (it just happens that the girl tells me that is exactly what a receiver weighs when shipped...how odd!)? No. Will they go ahead and ship out a new set up without making me wait another seven days. No. I have to wait to see what was sent in case it was mislabeled with the wrong weight. Normally I would not say this is unreasonable, but this will be the third try for them.
> 
> 
> Long story short, I could not be more disappointed in the quality of product (one receiver DOA and one sub DOA) or with the lack of compassion and flexibility of their service.
> 
> 
> END OF RANT FINAL RECOMMENDATION: If you are going to buy this set up (I have heard that it is nice...but still would not know) then do not buy it direct from Onkyo or refurbed. Buy it locally from a trusted vendor. The savings are not worth the hassles. If I change my mind or ever end up getting a working system, I will be sure to update this situation and give up the resolution.



This is a good reason to buy from a local store. You may save a few pennies on a refub but the aggravation is just not worth it.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyreboltx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have two new questions:
> 
> 
> 1. For some reason, the drivers in the front left and right speakers are the size diameter as my center. I thought the woofers in the front left and right speakers were supposed to be larger?
> 
> 
> 2. The top of my subwoofer is warm... it's been on standby for a few hours and hasn't been in use. Should I be concerned?




1. All three front speakers are the same. The default setting on the receiver is large.


2. Due to the fact that the receiver is always on it will stay warm. This is normal.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A cheap wire stripper (generally found in most "all in one" $30 household tool boxes) works great. Otherwise, a sharp pair of scissors will also work. Just be careful to strip the plastic coating without cutting any of the actual wires inside.



Don't use scissors! A $5.00 wire stripper from Walmart is your better choice. Scissors? What a dumb idea.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Courtenay* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the quick reply Tulpa. I'm guessing esentially the surrounds and the backs produce the same sound. The tech said that on a 5.1 setup this was the corrcet hookup.



Look on the back of the speakers. This will tell you what goes where.


----------



## mrgribbles

I just made my initial setup on the 790 black, refurb from ShopOnkyo ($319 no shipping or tax). The unit arrived in a rather large and heavy box, well packaged. The unit has some slight cosmetic damage, a small, but noticeable scratch on the side of the sub. A little magic marker fix and its OK for prime time. Contrary to their disclaimer, the unit did come with speaker wire and batteries. No biggee since I used larger wire but a small bonus I guess.


I'm in the process of speaker positioning but my initial firing off of the system was way beyond my expectations. The dialog was very crisp/clear and not over powered by background music or sound effects (this is primarily what I was after), the sub woofer delivered distinct low frequency sounds that were very distinguishable (I could detect a bass drum beat as opposed to rumble), not overly booming or muddy, and effects, like an explosion, started and finished with distinct high and low frequency effects. The opening battle scenes in _Lord of the Rings 1_ was wall shaking yet not obnoxious like my older system. Very rewarding. Even the Child Bride, who thinks the TV speakers are fine, was commenting on the quality of sound. All in all, a very satisfying first experience, especially since I haven't tuned the system in yet. As of day one, I highly recommend this system.


I have some better speakers laying around but as of this writing I'm not inclined to use them yet on the rear channels, as time permits I may work them in, we'll see but right now, no need to.


A quick comment on refurb. Others are reporting some grim experiences with Onkyo's refurbs. Sorry to hear it but my experience with buying refurb equipment is such that I seek it out when possible for all electronics, power tools, et al. I get a new notebook pc about every six months or so and if its new, there's about a 20% chance its going back for some reason. Do they repair my unit and return it. No. They send you out a refurb. The refurb is indistinguishable from new and this one will work. So why not start with a unit that you have a high expectation of success. I have never been disappointed with refurb and this Onkyo setup is, knock on speaker veneer, no exception. Now all I have to do is get the wires off the floor and through the walls. The joys of home theater.


I agree with the professional reviewers of this system, you could easily spend many times the money and get less. $319 for a great experience. Excellent.


BTW, thanks to all that have gone before me in this thread. Very useful and informative info.


----------



## mrgribbles

One other comment. The specs for the 790 call for 5" woofers on the fronts and 4" woofers in the center. The features page says that all three are 5". Unless I don't know how to measure a speaker diameter(?) I would say that all three speakers are 4" woofers. Does anyone have 5" fronts?


----------



## Tulpa

No, Onkyo fudged the numbers. They're 4" by the measurement that everyone is supposed to measure speakers. They are as big if not bigger than any other speakers in a HTIB at that price point.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...the Child Bride...



that's creepy dude.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that's creepy dude.



No "creepy" intended. Just a loving expression for my 40+ beloved.


----------



## kingaroonie

Thanks flashgordon. I talked to an Onkyo "

tech" guy today from the 1-800-229-1687 number posted earlier. He confirmed my suspicions, that the no sound problem is something inside the box. I'll remember to take my bitchin pills before I call tomorrow and hopefully, they'll just ask for the reciever back.

So far, this hasn't turned me off of refurbished stuff. I saved some money and didn't have to figure out how I was going to get an-in store purchase home.


there are no cosmetic imperfections on the system I have. So, my first thoughts were "hmmm, maybe someone returned because of some kinda bigger problem." I think I'd rather have a scratch on a speaker box than a receiver that has to be returned!


And, for any old heads, my first surround system was the Yamaha DSP-1. That was just a fantastic toy!


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingaroonie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my system yesterday and seems that I have sound using the external "B" speakers, but no sound when I try the others. The best I can get is about a second of music. This happens with all sources. I've not gotten any sound out of the subwoofer. I'm wondering if it's something I've overlooked, If the woofer is causing it to short out, or if it's the Receiver. I've been searching the thread for a while now, and will keep searching for an answer.
> 
> 
> this might be helpful: this first thing I did was run the 'test tone'. Some would work, and some would not. The sub has never worked yet.




I would return it and rebuy it locally.


----------



## flags

I would return it and rebuy it locally.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingaroonie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my system yesterday and seems that I have sound using the external "B" speakers, but no sound when I try the others. The best I can get is about a second of music. This happens with all sources. I've not gotten any sound out of the subwoofer. I'm wondering if it's something I've overlooked, If the woofer is causing it to short out, or if it's the Receiver. I've been searching the thread for a while now, and will keep searching for an answer.
> 
> 
> this might be helpful: this first thing I did was run the 'test tone'. Some would work, and some would not. The sub has never worked yet.



I would return it and rebuy it locally.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mavrock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, I need some speaker stands for my surround rears. I need silver ones, as I have the silver Onkyo set...any suggestions? I'm trying not to spend more than $100 on a pair....



Try www.pricgrabber.com


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingaroonie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks flashgordon. I talked to an Onkyo "
> 
> tech" guy today from the 1-800-229-1687 number posted earlier. He confirmed my suspicions, that the no sound problem is something inside the box. I'll remember to take my bitchin pills before I call tomorrow and hopefully, they'll just ask for the reciever back.
> 
> So far, this hasn't turned me off of refurbished stuff. I saved some money and didn't have to figure out how I was going to get an-in store purchase home.
> 
> 
> there are no cosmetic imperfections on the system I have. So, my first thoughts were "hmmm, maybe someone returned because of some kinda bigger problem." I think I'd rather have a scratch on a speaker box than a receiver that has to be returned!
> 
> 
> And, for any old heads, my first surround system was the Yamaha DSP-1. That was just a fantastic toy!



Buying locally is your best bet.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Buying locally is your best bet.



is it really necessary to post the same thing 5 times in a row?










enough with upping your post count with this useless horsesh*t.


----------



## captclueless

Ordered this system at Circuit city yesterday. Will report back once it's all hooked up. I am replacing my 6 year old sony system.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is it really necessary to post the same thing 5 times in a row?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough with upping your post count with this useless horsesh*t.




?


----------



## steve7100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ?




Do you get something for 500 posts? 1000? Like an avs pen or something? Let me know. Thanks


----------



## jerkin

I had really hoped his suspension was permanent, guess we couldn't be so lucky. Why the people on the board need to be subjected to all his bulls**t is beyond me.


----------



## Lastwachter

Being very new to all this and having just purchased this system, can anyone let me know how to hook up bass shakers to this system, where would I attach it to the reciever from the seperate amp needed?


----------



## flashgordon333

Because they have muted him, the only time anyone with any clue about 'flags' has to read his posts is when others quote him. Don't do it.


----------



## phoenix96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because they have muted him, the only time anyone with any clue about 'flags' has to read his posts is when others quote him. Don't do it.



The problem is, it's the people who don't have a clue that are being harmed by 'flags' posting false information.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ordered this system at Circuit city yesterday. Will report back once it's all hooked up. I am replacing my 6 year old sony system.




You made the correct choice.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem is, it's the people who don't have a clue that are being harmed by 'flags' posting false information.




I am very knowledgeable and my info is correct.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porsche911* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> would you consider JBL to be good speakers compared to say, klipsch?
> 
> 
> and what are the downfalls of the HTIB speakers?




Polk would be my choice.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I rather like getting refurbished products because of the price. I's about to follow up and buy it from onkyo, when i stumbled upon this ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=760501 ). Doesnt look too good...



There is a reason refubs are cheaper. You inherit someone else's problem. It's like buying a used car - you never know what you are going to get.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem is, it's the people who don't have a clue that are being harmed by 'flags' posting false information.



False information?


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The receiver should be fine. It's model number for the standalone is TX-SR504, and can be had for $170 refurbished.
> 
> 
> The sub and speakers probably won't be up to house party standards, but a good aftermarket set would probably do what you need. Check out G-Star's alternatives thread in this forum.




The 790 will rock out any sized room.


----------



## flags

Why am I so popular?


----------



## isasize




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why am I so popular?



Because you seem like the "David Brent" (The Office-UK) of this forum. Funny, but annoying.


----------



## markrubin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why am I so popular?



we are getting more reports on you: maybe you could chill a bit?


Thanks


----------



## HDgloryhog

Well here it goes. I wanted to keep all of my a/v equipment in another room so I drilled a hole through the wall and hid everything. The Onkyo HT-790 kicks butt!








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Xsao

anyone got a pic of the back of the reciver?


----------



## Tulpa

Sure.


----------



## Lastwachter

Can someone help me with a quick answer as to where in the reciever you would hook up bass shakers after they come out of the amp?


----------



## mrgribbles

I've had the refurb 790 (black) for a few days and I have my speakers in their approximate positions. I've got an odd shaped room so speaker position is probably a bit under optimum. I was still impressed with the sound quality, that is, until I dialed them in with my sound meter and set the distances for all 7.1 channels. I have now gone from impressed to very impressed, not to be banal, but, close to WOW. This is a very nice sounding system, regardless of price.


I am not a shake-the-house bass freak so I was looking forward to being able to tune in the lows for better definition as opposed to rumble and boom. After playing with the crossover and levels on the sub I now have much clearer starts and finishes on the LFE channel and and pretty decent sound definition, which is what I was after, a bass drum sounds like a drum, an explosion has depth. I wound up sticking with the 100 hz crossover and I reduced the level by -1 db. All in all I feel the sub, which is somewhat maligned by others, to be a decent contributor to the overall system. (Of course we now think, if this sounds okey - dokey, what does a Hsu or SVC bring to the party? Maybe at this point I don't want to know, just enjoy).


After dialing this in, I felt the midrange and highs were clear but not overly bright, I could clearly detect the subtle sounds that occur in the background while some one was talking. This is the first system I've set up wherein dialog is very clear/understandable and life-like even when background music or effects are being played. No more watching the tube with my thumb on the volume control.


I'm still learning my way around the receiver and I'm sure I'll have a box load of questions on mode selection and optimizing playback, but for the next couple of days we're going to experience the moment. Next will be wiring in my DVD with 5.1 analog output to try and see what some lossless/HD formats sound like.


To all who are on the bubble about this system, I recommend it. At $319, no shipping or tax, I can really recommend it.


----------



## clt71803

wHAT TYPE OF INSTRUMENT WOULD i USE TO CALIBRATE MY SPEAKERS FOR THE MOST ACCURATE LISTENING LEVELS. my room is quite irregular.


Any knowledge on placing my subwoofer.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wHAT TYPE OF INSTRUMENT WOULD i USE TO CALIBRATE MY SPEAKERS FOR THE MOST ACCURATE LISTENING LEVELS. my room is quite irregular.
> 
> 
> Any knowledge on placing my subwoofer.



I borrowed mine from work. Its a relatively sophisticated unit but , I understand, from other posts that Radio Shack Has a $40 or so dollar unit.


I think it was Audioholics or Hometheater website that has an article that describes the "crawl" technique. Its somewhat laughable but effective. My Sub is close to the TV, close to a wall but blocked by furniture a bit. It sounds good there. About 9' from the listener.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wHAT TYPE OF INSTRUMENT WOULD i USE TO CALIBRATE MY SPEAKERS FOR THE MOST ACCURATE LISTENING LEVELS. my room is quite irregular.
> 
> 
> Any knowledge on placing my subwoofer.



start with placing it in a corner to maximize output (though perhaps at the expense of linearity). the radio shack SPL meter is more than enough to properly calibrate your system, its about $40. you can use the receiver's test tones with the meter, or better yet, get your hands on a calibration disc like Avia.


the short version is that you want all your speakers to produce the same volume at your main listening position at a reference master volume setting. you do this by using test tones, measuring their levels with the meter, and adjusting the trims for each channel on the AVR.


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem is, it's the people who don't have a clue that are being harmed by 'flags' posting false information.



I agree 100%, but do you need to quote him to warn others about him? Its not that big a deal any ways. I can deal with an occasional quote where a vet warns others not to listen to the guy, but I have like 10 quotes of his posts...that defeats the purpose of muting him. Or does he have like a 100 posts and I am only seeing the worst quoted?


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lastwachter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone help me with a quick answer as to where in the reciever you would hook up bass shakers after they come out of the amp?



You would probably want to plug them into the pre-out for the sub, and have them running through their own dedicated amp.


this page agrees









http://www.practical-home-theater-gu...s-shakers.html 


they look cool, and arent nearly as expensive as I thought... These might get added to my "To Buy" list


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted the Penguin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You would probably want to plug them into the pre-out for the sub, and have them running through their own dedicated amp.
> 
> 
> this page agrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.practical-home-theater-gu...s-shakers.html
> 
> 
> they look cool, and arent nearly as expensive as I thought... These might get added to my "To Buy" list



It really depends on the tactile transducer brand that you pick.


For instance Aura brand only runs on the very low end so the sub output is fine. However, Clark Synthesis are full range, so you should run them off the front left and right stereo channels (with those speakers set to "large" by the way) in order to get the most out of them.


And you are right about them being relatively in expensive for the actual transducer...the problem is that the separate amp that some require (any where from 50 to 1000 watts!) is going to cost you.


----------



## entermymatrix03

Using the stock speakers and stock sub...what should I have my crossover set at? I have it at the default 100....should I go higher or lower to hear more bass?


----------



## egcarter

FYI, Onkyo shows the HTSR790 and 790S as in-stock, final limited quantity. The new HTSR800 and 800S start shipping in mid-April.


What's changed, you may ask? Well, it looks like Onkyo has taken the terrific package of the 790 and added such things as HDMI passthru for (2 in/1 out) with support of resolutions up to 1080p for your PS3, Blu-Ray and/or HD DVD player, and Audyssey 2EQ/HTIB room correction/calibration developed by Audyssey in conjunction with Onkyo especially for HTIB systems. The HDMI passthru handles the video only, you must utilize a separate connection for the audio.




Eric


----------



## Lastwachter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted the Penguin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You would probably want to plug them into the pre-out for the sub, and have them running through their own dedicated amp.
> 
> 
> this page agrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.practical-home-theater-gu...s-shakers.html
> 
> 
> they look cool, and arent nearly as expensive as I thought... These might get added to my "To Buy" list



I have purchased the aura pro bass shakers and the 100watt amp from parts express.


So what I need to do is get a splitter so that the bass shaker amp and the sub can both go into the pre-out for the sub correct?


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lastwachter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have purchased the aura pro bass shakers and the 100watt amp from parts express.
> 
> 
> So what I need to do is get a splitter so that the bass shaker amp and the sub can both go into the pre-out for the sub correct?



Yes, I think that you would just need a widely available RCA Y-splitter. However, because I have never used them I would double check with Parts Express. They have a very good online customer service chat system where you can get your question answered right away. (this saved me a bunch of money by preventing me from ordering a bunch of connectors that were not compatible with my set up). Then make sure what you need and get it from them or monoprice if it is cheaper.


When you are done be sure to come back and tell us how they sound...I am very interested in trying some of these out.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *egcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI, Onkyo shows the HTSR790 and 790S as in-stock, final limited quantity. The new HTSR800 and 800S start shipping in mid-April.
> 
> 
> What's changed, you may ask? Well, it looks like Onkyo has taken the terrific package of the 790 and added such things as HDMI passthru for (2 in/1 out) with support of resolutions up to 1080p for your PS3, Blu-Ray and/or HD DVD player, and Audyssey 2EQ/HTIB room correction/calibration developed by Audyssey in conjunction with Onkyo especially for HTIB systems. The HDMI passthru handles the video only, you must utilize a separate connection for the audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric



Man, I hate it when something nicer comes along.


----------



## Lastwachter

Great thanks for the help...and last but not least.


I know nothing about ohms and such. I do know that I can attach my two aura bass shakers in series or parallel. In series would have them at 4 ohms each while parallel at 8ohms. Using the 790 HT which would I want to go with and why?


----------



## ChaoS 2 Society

quick ? anybody's sub rattle like around 50. i barely bought my 790


----------



## dave1smith

I just got the S790. I have 2 Bose 201 series speakers already (they are about 10 years old and I paid $200 for the pair). Would they be better than the speakers that come with the S790 and if so, which ones would you recommend I substitute the Bose for? (Thanks for any help)


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got the S790. I have 2 Bose 201 series speakers already (they are about 10 years old and I paid $200 for the pair). Would they be better than the speakers that come with the S790 and if so, which ones would you recommend I substitute the Bose for? (Thanks for any help)



They may work for the front two, but you'll need a matched center channel speaker for it to sound right. I don't know if there is a Bose equivalent, though.


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They may work for the front two, but you'll need a matched center channel speaker for it to sound right. I don't know if there is a Bose equivalent, though.



What about using them for the Left and Right surround speakers instead? I don't want to spend any more money right now, but hate to see the Bose speakers not used if they are better than what came with the package ??


----------



## Jswerve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *egcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI, Onkyo shows the HTSR790 and 790S as in-stock, final limited quantity. The new HTSR800 and 800S start shipping in mid-April.
> 
> 
> What's changed, you may ask? Well, it looks like Onkyo has taken the terrific package of the 790 and added such things as HDMI passthru for (2 in/1 out) with support of resolutions up to 1080p for your PS3, Blu-Ray and/or HD DVD player, and Audyssey 2EQ/HTIB room correction/calibration developed by Audyssey in conjunction with Onkyo especially for HTIB systems. The HDMI passthru handles the video only, you must utilize a separate connection for the audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric



You got a link for this?


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What about using them for the Left and Right surround speakers instead? I don't want to spend any more money right now, but hate to see the Bose speakers not used if they are better than what came with the package ??



I know that feeling.


I would try the Bose in both the L & R front position and as rears. See which sounds better. They might just work with the center. It might not. I would think the 201's are superior to the dinky rears that come with the 790.


----------



## ironxman99

can anyone help me out here.. i've had my onkyo for a while now and noticed that the bass is very very weak. its not even muddy, it's just plain weak. i can barely hear it at times even when i put my ear up close to it. do i have a defective sub, or is there something else i should check. i've messed around w/ just about every setting there is. for example, when i do the speaker test, the sub is barely audible - its like a very faint gurgling rumble.


thanks in advance.


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What about using them for the Left and Right surround speakers instead? I don't want to spend any more money right now, but hate to see the Bose speakers not used if they are better than what came with the package ??



If they are better, they MAY be only marginally better than the surrounds. In any event, they are not matched to the rest of the 790 speakers so using them to replace any of the 790 speakers them will most likely actually do more harm than good.


Of course, there is no harm in trying. Just pop the cables in the back and listen to a few scenes to compare them. Should be pretty quick to tell that there is no need for them.


My recommendations:


Connect them to the 'B' out puts and run them to your kitchen, den, bedroom, or other area for music playing. Guests will be impressed by the Bose brand name.


OR


Sell them on ebay or craigslist and put the money towards a nice remote or a better sub etc...


----------



## codymacx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jswerve* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You got a link for this?



HT-SR800 Available for pre-order.

http://www.jr.com/JRProductPage.process?Product=4161926 


Doesnt look like a whole lot has changed. HDMI audio would of been nice.


----------



## egcarter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jswerve* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You got a link for this?



No, sorry. Just have the dealer product announcement blurb.


There are some other new models, too... the 600 and the 700, along with a couple of new receivers.


Eric


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *codymacx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HT-SR800 Available for pre-order.
> 
> http://www.jr.com/JRProductPage.process?Product=4161926
> 
> 
> Doesnt look like a whole lot has changed. HDMI audio would of been nice.




Judging from the description the main differences between the 790 and the 800 are:


1) HDMI passthrough (2/1)

2) Digital audion inputs changed from 3 optical / 1 coaxial to 2 optical / 2 coaxial

3) Addition of the Audyssey 2EQ/HTIB system



From the J&R site:


7.1 Channel Home Theater Package / 110 Watts Per Channel / XM Capable / Integrates with HDTV Components / HDMI / iPod Connect option / BLACK


Now that you've shopped and bought a new HDTV set, it's time to experience the Sound that goes with it. The Onkyo HT-SR800 is an all-in-one Home-theater Surround sound system that delivers top-notch Audio performance. This 7.1 Channel Receiver/Speaker Package neatly covers all A/V formats, letting you create Home Theater that's recisely tailored for your home. The HT-SR800 system integrates with any equipment you already have, up to & including High-def and HDTV. Its HDMI channel transports Video up to 1080p, through an HDMI channel. It even integrates with your iPod (dock is optional), making it one of the most complete home-theater packages available.

2-Way Bass Reflex Center Speaker: 5" (12 cm) cone Woofer x2; 1" (2.5 cm) balanced-dome tweeter; Magnetically shielded

Full-Range Surround Speakers: 3-1/4" (8 cm) cone; 160Hz-20kHz frequency response

Bass Reflex Powered Subwoofer: Built-in 230W amp; 10" (25 cm) cone woofer; Output level control; line level input; 25Hz-150Hz frequency response 7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver:

110 Watts per channel

WRAT (Wide-Range Amplifier Technology)

192 kHz/24-bit DACs for all channels

32-Bit Processing DSP chip

40 FM/AM/XM radio presets

CinemaFILTER

Double Bass Function

XM 5.1 Neural Surround Processing

Audyssey 2EQ/HTIB corrects acoustic problems and calibrates speakers

A/V Synch function (up to 100ms in 20ms steps)

4 Digital inputs (2 optical/2 coaxial)

3 S-Video inputs and outputs

HDTV capable (50 MHz) Component switching (3 inputs/1 output)

HDMI pass-thru (1080p compatible; 2 inputs/1 output)

Color-coded speaker terminals

Headphone jack Component Dimensions (WxHxD)

Tuner: 17-1/8" x 5-3/8" x 14-13/16" (435 x 150 x 377 mm)

Front: 6-3/16" x 17-1/16" x 7-3/8" (157 x 433 x 194 mm)

Center: 17-1/16" x 6-3/16" x 7-3/8" (433 x 157 x 194 mm)

Surround: 6-5/8" x 10-1/2" x 3-3/8" (155 x 266 x 98 mm)

Subwoofer: 10-3/8" x 20-1/16" x 16-3/16" (276 x 510 x 417 mm)

Component Weight

Front/Center: 8.58 lbs. (3.9 Kg)

Surround/Back: 2.86 lbs. (1.3 Kg)

Tuner: 22.5 lbs. (10.2 Kg)

Subwoofer: 25.1 lbs. (11.4 Kg)

TOTAL WEIGHT: 59.04 lbs. (26.8 Kg)

XM Satellite radio reception requires subscription and purchase of XM home antenna


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *codymacx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt look like a whole lot has changed. HDMI audio would of been nice.



The pricepoint for that type of system is a little low for HDMI audio, considering the standalone receivers that offer it are often over the price of the entire 790/800.


----------



## captclueless

hmmm. So should I wait for the 800 system? I was planning on going to Circuit city today to pick up my 790 system. I don't have an HDTV yet, but will down the road in a year or two.


Opinions? HELP!


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmmm. So should I wait for the 800 system? I was planning on going to Circuit city today to pick up my 790 system. I don't have an HDTV yet, but will down the road in a year or two.
> 
> 
> Opinions? HELP!



If it was me I would wait. You've waited this long and might as well wait just a little longer to get the new system.


----------



## captclueless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If it was me I would wait. You've waited this long and might as well wait just a little longer to get the new system.



I'm torn as to what to do. The HDMI only passes through the audio, so I would still have to hook up the audio with a seperate connection anyway. Which is the way I am already doing it.


----------



## Leftey

Well if anything, the price will probably come down more on the 790 once the 800 comes out. Then maybe you could score a really good deal on the 790. That's if price is an issue.


----------



## captclueless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well if anything, the price will probably come down more on the 790 once the 800 comes out. Then maybe you could score a really good deal on the 790. That's if price is an issue.



lol, yeah, I don't think the price is gonna come down much more. I only paid 389 for mine.


----------



## Leftey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> lol, yeah, I don't think the price is gonna come down much more. I only paid 389 for mine.



Kool, I guess that means you got it. Congrats!


----------



## egcarter

FYI, Attached is a pic of the new Onkyo HTSR800.


Eric


----------



## peterpan223




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ironxman99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can anyone help me out here.. i've had my onkyo for a while now and noticed that the bass is very very weak. its not even muddy, it's just plain weak. i can barely hear it at times even when i put my ear up close to it. do i have a defective sub, or is there something else i should check. i've messed around w/ just about every setting there is. for example, when i do the speaker test, the sub is barely audible - its like a very faint gurgling rumble.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.




I've had mine for about 3 days now and I have the same problem. I can barely hear or feel the sub. Even when I do the test tone to set up the speaker level, I can barely hear the sub even at +12db. any help please? Will changing out the RCA cable for a thicker one help at all? Or do I have a defective sub?


Thanks


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *egcarter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI, Attached is a pic of the new Onkyo HTSR800.
> 
> 
> Eric



Wow, the reflex port is on top now.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterpan223* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had mine for about 3 days now and I have the same problem. I can barely hear or feel the sub. Even when I do the test tone to set up the speaker level, I can barely hear the sub even at +12db. any help please? Will changing out the RCA cable for a thicker one help at all? Or do I have a defective sub?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Might be defective sub, but... stupid question. What do you have the sub gain set at? That's the knob on the back of the sub.


----------



## captclueless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leftey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kool, I guess that means you got it. Congrats!



Yeah, I did. I almost held off and bought a 42" panasonic plasma for 1299, but decided I like having my credit cards paid off instead for now. So I got this one. I will use it until I buy a new tv. Then when I get the new tv, I will get the 800 and use the HDMI. Then I can take my old tv and this surround sound and use them in my bedroom.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I did. I almost held off and bought a 42" panasonic plasma for 1299, but decided I like having my credit cards paid off instead for now. So I got this one. I will use it until I buy a new tv. Then when I get the new tv, I will get the 800 and use the HDMI. Then I can take my old tv and this surround sound and use them in my bedroom.



HDMI connectivity at the receiver can be more of a problem than a useful feature. For example, my HDTV has 2 HDMI ports plus a handful of other connection options. The TV retains, in memory, the picture settings - contrast, color, etc. and when inputs are switched, say from cable to DVD the picture settings for that port are used. This is a great feature found on most of today's TVs. If you drop $4-500 for a TV calibration or if you spend a couple of hours(days or forever) tuning in your TV and devices yourself, you lose the unique settings for at least one of the devices if you device switch before the TV.


If the receiver is pass-through only than you gain:

An HDMI switcher.

The ability to use more HDMI devices than you have HDMI input ports on the TV.

A one button push on the remote to change the receiver and the device going to the TV. (I deal with this via a programmable remote that switches the TV and receiver inputs concurrently with a one button push)


You lose:

TV picture quality device uniqueness


If the receiver does something with the signal like pick off the audio or allow for video component to HDMI conversion than you get a few more benefits but again at the expense of TV settings.


HDMI 1.3 is a different consideration in that you would have the capability to receive the high-bandwidth lossless digital formats over HDMI. But, even then, if you're switching inputs at the receiver, you have the TV thing to consider. (There are a very few sets out there that do recognize the device settings no matter what the input port)


When HDMI 1.3 is more widely adopted and the hardware is there, HDMI with signal processing at the receiver will be of interest to me, but it will be one for for one, no switching.


Sorry for the long wind but I feel its a very important but overlooked consideration.


----------



## Ultra5711

How do I select Coaxial input on the remote control? I've looked through out the owners manual and online and can't find an answer. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Tulpa

For the digital inputs? You don't select them on the remote, you select them on the receiver.


You assign the digital inputs (optical 1,2, and 3, and coax) to a video input (DVD, Video 1, 2, 3) or audio input (CD, Tape) and then change them from the remote.


----------



## sorahl

Hey







i starting having a very wierd issue today. I know it is the onkyo because it happened with both my DirecTV HR20 and my OPPO dvd player. Both are connected via Optical. I had both set up at PLVII Movie

they both caused the system to shutdown within 5 seconds and the standby light was blinking red. I changed it to Direct and it worked fine.

Anyone have this?


----------



## peterpan223




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Might be defective sub, but... stupid question. What do you have the sub gain set at? That's the knob on the back of the sub.



I have set it at about 80%...


hmm... might have to run into a CC and try their test tone to see how mine compare.


----------



## Mathesar

I noticed my Onkyo sub was pretty quiet as well , I had it running at +4 on the receiver and the gain knob maxed out just to get any decent bass out of it , when I bought my new sub recently (HSU VTF-3 MK3 w/ Turbo) I ended up lowering the subwoofer gain to -5dB on the receiver and run the subwoofers gain knob at 35% of max.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mathesar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed my Onkyo sub was pretty quiet as well , I had it running at +4 on the receiver and the gain knob maxed out just to get any decent bass out of it , when I bought my new sub recently (HSU VTF-3 MK3 w/ Turbo) I ended up lowering the subwoofer gain to -5dB on the receiver and run the subwoofers gain knob at 35% of max.



VTF-3/turbo vs. onkyo HTIB sub...just a slight improvement, huh?










you guys should never keep your gain or sub trims anywhere near max. there's no headroom this way, and you run the risk of clipped signals, severe distortion, and getting lots of port noise. this sub will fill in the low end OK, but you'll never get knock your socks off bass from it, even at MAX settings.


----------



## Mathesar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> VTF-3/turbo vs. onkyo HTIB sub...just a slight improvement, huh?



lol yea ..The difference is unreal to be honest.


I know the gain should never be maxed on a sub but in the Onkyo's case even with it maxed it wasnt very loud and I never heard it struggling (Shrug).


----------



## flags

What is the gain? Is that the volume knob on the back of the subwoofer?


----------



## flags

I have the 790 connected to a new 57" HDTV and it plays standard DVD's on a six year old Panasonic player. I have it connected with component video directly to the TV and to the receiver with an optical audio connection and it looks and sounds great. I purchased a 15 foot thick cable for the sub and it really sounds good when the bombs drop, etc. All speakers are connected with 16 gauge Terk Premium wire. Speaker placement is very important too.


----------



## flags

I have not had a rattle from the sub at 55. It sounds like something may be loose in the sub.


----------



## flags

Sir, I get all my facts from the internet and from my own personal experience.


----------



## Lastwachter

First I want to thank everyone for all their help...you guys and this forum is great.


Ok so the HT is being put together as we speak and the final step will be hooking up the bass shaker and amp. So I have just one last question.


I have two Aura pro shakers and this amp
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=300-802 


Now I am attaching the amp to the sub spot on the reciever (splitting it with the sub) I am doing this with an RCA left and right to single coax splitter. This then goes into the reciever via coax cable.


My question is (not knowing anything about omz and such) should I run the two shakers parallel or in series? I know this is the difference between each getting 8omz or 4 but Im not sure the reasoning for doing either. So a simple series or parallel answer and Im good to go.

Thanks


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lastwachter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First I want to thank everyone for all their help...you guys and this forum is great.
> 
> 
> Ok so the HT is being put together as we speak and the final step will be hooking up the bass shaker and amp. So I have just one last question.
> 
> 
> I have two Aura pro shakers and this amp
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=300-802
> 
> 
> Now I am attaching the amp to the sub spot on the reciever (splitting it with the sub) I am doing this with an RCA left and right to single coax splitter. This then goes into the reciever via coax cable.
> 
> 
> My question is (not knowing anything about omz and such) should I run the two shakers parallel or in series? I know this is the difference between each getting 8omz or 4 but Im not sure the reasoning for doing either. So a simple series or parallel answer and Im good to go.
> 
> Thanks



You are most welcome. We aim to please.


----------



## Lastwachter

So you don't know the anwser to my wiring question?


----------



## jerkin

Watcher, I would check on the subwoofer forum. They have a sticky thread there about shakers, I'm sure you will find the answer to your question. I also saw where someone referred you to call partsexpress, I have seen them mentioned before in regards to questions about shakers, the guys name was Chris I believe. Might be worth the call to make sure you do it right.


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lastwachter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First I want to thank everyone for all their help...you guys and this forum is great.
> 
> 
> Ok so the HT is being put together as we speak and the final step will be hooking up the bass shaker and amp. So I have just one last question.
> 
> 
> I have two Aura pro shakers and this amp
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=300-802
> 
> 
> Now I am attaching the amp to the sub spot on the reciever (splitting it with the sub) I am doing this with an RCA left and right to single coax splitter. This then goes into the reciever via coax cable.
> 
> 
> My question is (not knowing anything about omz and such) should I run the two shakers parallel or in series? I know this is the difference between each getting 8omz or 4 but Im not sure the reasoning for doing either. So a simple series or parallel answer and Im good to go.
> 
> Thanks



I am an EE, so you can trust me on this stuff










first its "ohms", but putting these in series and in parallel is actually a difference between 8ohms and 2 ohms. I would suggest putting them in series.


and anyone who is wondering for a series circuit the calculation is R = R1 + R2 ... and for a parallel circuit you use 1/R = (1/R1) + (1/R2) + ...


----------



## Tigershark

I did a search throughout AVS but no answer. Is there any known fix for the little "door flap" that the optical cable pushes aside when you plug it in? One of mine broke off on the receiver, and now the optical cable falls out with the slightest tug. I can't find the piece that broke off, so re-attaching it is not an option. Can I do something to the housing on the tip of the cable (make it thicker with electrical tape perhaps) to make it fit more snug?




By the way, I picked up my receiver from the authorized service center a few weeks back - they couldn't replicate the problem. Took it home, re-setup everything and so far no problems. My only guess: perhaps the two RCA cables (subwoofer and digital coax) were touching and causing overheating problems. Anyway, I switched the digital coaxial to the DVD player, carefully routed the wires so they don't touch, and am having no problems so far. I love having my stereo back (I was getting really tired of the TV speakers).


----------



## dave1smith

How do the banana plugs work? Do you just stick the speaker wire in there and then what?


----------



## Xsao

Just got my 7.1 Refurb. and its perfect, just like NEW!!!


All I need now is a good cheap DVD player (but good quality) and some digital compontant cables and then some 16 gauge wire, then im SET!!



thanks for all the help guys!!!!


----------



## mrgribbles

Good luck with your new set-up. Enjoy


----------



## captclueless

Yep, I picked up my brand new set on Saturday. Got my 16 gauge wire, and already have my component cables and dvd player, Gonna run the cable under my carpet.


Now I just gotta decide whether or not to spend another 1200 bucks on the 42" panasonic plasma TV or not.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do the banana plugs work? Do you just stick the speaker wire in there and then what?



Need more info. Do you have wires already terminated in banana plugs or a handful of wire and attachable banana plugs?


If the former, you insert the banana plug into the hole in the center of the speaker binding posts on your receiver. Make sure your binding posts are tightened. If each end of the wire is terminated in banana plugs you may have to cut them off to get the wires into the spring clips on the speaker.


If the latter, you will have to disassemble the banana plug, cut and strip the wire and reassemble by pushing the wire into and through the hole (you'll see it) and then screwing it back together. Put in the receiver per above.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now I just gotta decide whether or not to spend another 1200 bucks on the 42" panasonic plasma TV or not.



You know you're going to do it.


----------



## captclueless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You know you're going to do it.



lol, man, I might. But I just paid off my credit cards. Not sure I wanna have another 1200 bucks back on them.


----------



## Xsao

Hey, is there a way to change the individual speaker volume Pernamently?


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, is there a way to change the individual speaker volume Pernamently?



do it through the menu on the receiver, not the buttons on the remote. that will meke the change persist when you turn the receiver off


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> lol, man, I might. But I just paid off my credit cards. Not sure I wanna have another 1200 bucks back on them.



Paid off your cards. That's not the American way. You're supposed to max them out with gadgets and toys. Seriously, debt free is good. Congrats.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lastwachter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First I want to thank everyone for all their help...you guys and this forum is great.
> 
> 
> Ok so the HT is being put together as we speak and the final step will be hooking up the bass shaker and amp. So I have just one last question.
> 
> 
> I have two Aura pro shakers and this amp
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=300-802
> 
> 
> Now I am attaching the amp to the sub spot on the reciever (splitting it with the sub) I am doing this with an RCA left and right to single coax splitter. This then goes into the reciever via coax cable.
> 
> 
> My question is (not knowing anything about omz and such) should I run the two shakers parallel or in series? I know this is the difference between each getting 8omz or 4 but Im not sure the reasoning for doing either. So a simple series or parallel answer and Im good
> 
> Thanks




What is a bass shaker?


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do the banana plugs work? Do you just stick the speaker wire in there and then what?




Banana plugs are just more work and more expense. Simply strip each wire 5/8" then twist tightly and insert.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Paid off your cards. That's not the American way. You're supposed to max them out with gadgets and toys. Seriously, debt free is good. Congrats.



Being debt free will also lower your credit rating and credit score.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They may work for the front two, but you'll need a matched center channel speaker for it to sound right. I don't know if there is a Bose equivalent, though.



If you place the front two side speakers 6 feet or less apart you do not need a center speaker.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jswerve* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You got a link for this?




Link please?


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone got a pic of the back of the reciver?



Just go to the onkyo website to get all the pictures you want.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wHAT TYPE OF INSTRUMENT WOULD i USE TO CALIBRATE MY SPEAKERS FOR THE MOST ACCURATE LISTENING LEVELS. my room is quite irregular.
> 
> 
> Any knowledge on placing my subwoofer.



Radio Shack has some nice meters.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Radio Shack has some nice meters.



Move that sub around the room until you like the sound then leave it there.


----------



## harperfan_79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Being debt free will also lower your credit rating and credit score.



(Completely off-topic, I know, but I couldn't resist.) That's completely incorrect. One of the best ways to keep your rating and score high is to use credit regularly and pay it off in full every month.


----------



## flags

Sorry.


----------



## SilentHyena




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check with the credit bureaus and see what they tell you.



I've heard the same thing. CC companies consider you a 'deadbeat' if you don't pay them their monthly fees. Doesn't matter to me I pay 'em off monthly anyway.


----------



## Tulpa

Why are we discussing credit?


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why are we discussing credit?



flags has been given another vacation b/c of BS like this...see Kysersose's post in the HTIB alternatives thread.










back on topic....any news on the new HTS-800 that's replacing the 790?


----------



## drgee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok, i just went ahead to CC and bought HT-S790. Totally forgot that i was supposed to buy an optical cable. So just ordered that on monoprice.
> 
> 
> So i dont know if any of u guys know about this scam that CC and BB are running but they charged me $500 instead of $400 for it. If u've been following tech news then u should have heard about their 2 website thing. How they have a world website w/ cheap prices so that customers come in and another in-store website. At the store the prices are jacked up and when u end up askin them about the high price, they show u their very own secret 'local' website with their own prices. The way to get around this is to printout a copy of what u are seeing at home and then show it to them, at which time they have to comply. ...



When I got my scanner at BB around 8 months ago, it cost $14 more at the store than the price I had previously seen online. When I asked about it, they showed me their website with the price they had it for at the store so I thought I had gotten prices confused in my head and bought it anyways since I needed it right away. Back home I checked the price and again saw it for $14 less and I thought it was weird they had increased/decreased the price in less than 24hrs. Now I know what happened... clever, I never thought they would do something like that. Next time I'm taking my laptop (with verizon card). I wanna see their face when I show them how they openly scam people.


I actually have not seen this in the news or read about it anywhere 'till now. I'm surprised they have not made a big fuzz about it in the media.



so... SLS QG5000 vs Onkyo HT-S790.

Who wins?


----------



## tennisfan16

I just purchased this set-up on monday and I must say I am very happy with it. I do have a couple of questions though, due to my limited space I am only able to use it for 5.1 surround. When I set up the speakers in the rear, and then run the wire to the reciever, which set of speaker outlets am I supposed to use? I think there is the rear left and right, and the there is the rear back left and right. After I set that up do I have to input anyhting into the reciever to let it know that I am only using 5.1, like have to turn the other two speakers off. And finally I have my ps3 and 360 hooked up with the optical audio cables, what audio output setting do you reccomend that I use? Such as dolby and so on.Thanks for any help!


----------



## jerkin

connect your speakers to the rear left and right then turn off the back left and right, that's all there is to it. Not sure about your game systems, poke around in the gaming forum a bit, I'm sure it's been discussed there.


----------



## prime21

Just received my s790 black today. I bought the refurbed one from shop onkyo for 319 total. So i couldnt resist getting it out of the box as soon as it got here. I hooked it up and all i can say is wow...This thing is great. I expected the sub to suck since everyone on here talks so badly about it but i thought it was just fine. Everything looks like it is brand spanky new too. The sub had a sticker on it that read "refurbished due to cosmetic damage" so i am assuming that this was it. As you can probably tell, i am super happy about this great deal and i would suggest anyone on the fence to jump on this deal.


----------



## Yoyoms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prime21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just received my s790 black today. I bought the refurbed one from shop onkyo for 319 total. So i couldnt resist getting it out of the box as soon as it got here. I hooked it up and all i can say is wow...This thing is great. I expected the sub to suck since everyone on here talks so badly about it but i thought it was just fine. Everything looks like it is brand spanky new too. The sub had a sticker on it that read "refurbished due to cosmetic damage" so i am assuming that this was it. As you can probably tell, i am super happy about this great deal and i would suggest anyone on the fence to jump on this deal.



I was looking at this to. I am clueless when it comes to this stuff what cables are needed to set up and how easy to set up without the labels.


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yoyoms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was looking at this to. I am clueless when it comes to this stuff what cables are needed to set up and how easy to set up without the labels.



most people end up replacing the stock speaker wire anyways, but you would have to get enough speaker wire to connect all of your speakers, and that amount depends on how you set up your system and the size of your room. as for not having the labels... it depends how neat and organized you are







.


most people have said 16 gauge wire from monoprice is a great improvement over the stock stuff.


----------



## Tulpa

You don't even have to go to Monoprice.


The stuff at Home Depot is just as good and usually in stock.


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You don't even have to go to Monoprice.
> 
> 
> The stuff at Home Depot is just as good and usually in stock.




Even wal-mart has speaker wire.


----------



## mchin247

I thought I would pass this a long. Good information.

http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchin247* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even wal-mart has speaker wire.



I've never seen it at WalMart, but I wouldn't be surprised if they had it. Is it 16 gauge or better, though?


Home Depot is closer to me, anyway, and they have 16 and 14 gauge.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchin247* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought I would pass this a long. Good information.
> 
> http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm




According to a chart on this link, for 8ohm speakers like those on the 790, the maximum lengths of the runs should be:


22AWG (stock wire): 12 ft

16AWG: 48ft

14AWG (thickest that will fit): 80ft



Glad I used 14AWG because one of my runs is about 80ft.


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've never seen it at WalMart, but I wouldn't be surprised if they had it. Is it 16 gauge or better, though?
> 
> 
> Home Depot is closer to me, anyway, and they have 16 and 14 gauge.




The speaker wire is located in the auto section which is 16 guauge(oxygen free). Do you think oxygen free will make a difference?


I would probably go to Home depot myself which is closer to me as well


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to a chart on this link, for 8ohm speakers like those on the 790, the maximum lengths of the runs should be:
> 
> 
> 22AWG (stock wire): 12 ft
> 
> 16AWG: 48ft
> 
> 14AWG (thickest that will fit): 80ft
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I used 14AWG because one of my runs is about 80ft.



Wow, that is a long run. Mine is a lousy 26 ft










I like the monster cable comparsion chart.


----------



## flashgordon333

Now Onkyo has the HT-S790 for $350 with a free V-SP404 DVD player and free shipping. AS always you have to sign in and sign up to see the full deal. I got this via FatWallet forums.


-Flash


----------



## prime21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yoyoms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was looking at this to. I am clueless when it comes to this stuff what cables are needed to set up and how easy to set up without the labels.



I ditto the "get better speaker wire" statement too...However, my refurbed unit came with all the speaker wires and cords and labels attached. Was just like getting it from a brick and mortar except cheaper.

Also, i didnt find the Sub as terrible as most people that i have heard talk. I would venture to guess that most people that are not Audiophiles would have no problem with it..I thought it sounded great myself but thats just my opinion i guess.


----------



## Yoyoms

Thanks for all the help. What is the best setup for this with a oppo970 and ps3? I have the vizio 32" if that matters. Keep in mind I am totally new to all the speaker stuff. any help would be great again.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchin247* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a long run. Mine is a lousy 26 ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the monster cable comparsion chart.




The 80 ft fun is for the left surround speaker (side). I run speaker wire along the baseboards of the room's walls to hide behind furniture. That run goes along three walls of a good sized room. What is interesting is that the website also says that Home Depot / Loews wire isn't so great. Anyone that purchased wire from there wish to comment? I certainly have had no problems with my Monoprice speaker wire.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yoyoms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help. What is the best setup for this with a oppo970 and ps3? I have the vizio 32" if that matters. Keep in mind I am totally new to all the speaker stuff. any help would be great again.





Basically, the best setup is to always to run the video from your sources (the Oppo and PS3) directly to the display, and the audio (digital coaxial or optical) directly to the receiver. If you use the HDMI from the PS3, you will get audio from just the TV as well.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is interesting is that the website also says that Home Depot / Loews wire isn't so great. Anyone that purchased wire from there wish to comment? I certainly have had no problems with my Monoprice speaker wire.



I've used both and can't tell a difference. Almost anything is better than the 22 or whatever gauge that comes with the system.


----------



## Benz63amg

hey guys looks like i missed a little part while i was reading the manual because i was just reading it again and i found that theres a TONE button on the reciever that adjusts treble and bass, god man both were set to 0DB, i set the treble to 10 and bass to 8, man i think the sound is even better now or am i just imagening? btw i just set treble to 10 becuase from the car's audio system i kno that setting treble high gives a clear sound but i dont know here, what is the recomanded setting to set the treble and bass to? i know everyone likes it different but what do u guys have it set on? btw i have cinema filter enabled and OR equ enabled, is there any other setting i missed that affects the sound? i have the distance calabirated and the levels of the speakers adjusted too so please assist me and btw im using the speakers that came with the reciever and i have the spkeaers sizes set to FRONT- LARGE, CENTER- LARGE, SURROUND- SMALL- SURROUND BACK- SMALL., whats the best crossover frequency option to choose, right now i have it 100 and im using the speakers that came with the system, what should i set bass and treble on to get the crispiest sound?


----------



## Yoyoms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Basically, the best setup is to always to run the video from your sources (the Oppo and PS3) directly to the display, and the audio (digital coaxial or optical) directly to the receiver. If you use the HDMI from the PS3, you will get audio from just the TV as well.




Great thankyou if i run the hdmi from each to the tv but also have the digital coaxial or optical running to the receiver will the sound come from the speakers if the sound is off on the tv. I forgot to mention the directtv hd box.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yoyoms* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great thankyou if i run the hdmi from each to the tv but also have the digital coaxial or optical running to the receiver will the sound come from the speakers if the sound is off on the tv. I forgot to mention the directtv hd box.



If you mean, will the sound come from the speakers if the TV is off and the set top box and receiver are on then the answer is yes.


In my setup I run my video inputs to the TV and the audio to the receiver. Works great but you have to switch inputs on the receiver and the TV to change back and froth from your components. Many do this with a remote that can be programmed to switch both together. I do.


----------



## Benz63amg

can someone please aanswer my questions above- please assist me guys, and btw, i have doublebass enabled, what will give better sound, with it enabled or disabled?(i tried to switch on off but i couldnt notice much difference without u guys telling me lol) oh and 1 more thing, when i was watching TV the sound and video didnt match, meaning the sync was a little out so i turned the delay to 0MS, 0MS means no delay yea? and i just checked my other components and they are set to 40MS by default, should i turn them to 0MS aswell? im using 1080i on 2 components(ps3 and tv and for 360 720p)


----------



## Yoyoms

Alright I am about to order the 790 and some cables from monoprice. 14 or 16awg wire and optical digital cables do i also need to order banana plugs or are they unnecessary. I figured one optical digital for each item I am connecting.


----------



## nabilanwar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can someone please aanswer my questions above- please assist me guys, and btw, i have doublebass enabled, what will give better sound, with it enabled or disabled?(i tried to switch on off but i couldnt notice much difference without u guys telling me lol) oh and 1 more thing, when i was watching TV the sound and video didnt match, meaning the sync was a little out so i turned the delay to 0MS, 0MS means no delay yea? and i just checked my other components and they are set to 40MS by default, should i turn them to 0MS aswell? im using 1080i on 2 components(ps3 and tv and for 360 720p)




ur questions have no definite answer and unfortunately there is no optimal setting. Beauty is in the 'ear' of the beholder. I work with audio and some audio basics that i can tell you about is that what matters the most are the 'mids'. This HTIB has real punchy mids from what i've listened to so far (got it 2 weeks ago and havent had too much time mess around with the settings that u mention). The levels of the speakers all depend on the personal preference. Personally i'd leave the surrounds loud enough so that i dont have to pay close attention to hear it. Wouldnt recommend messing with the left, right and center too much, keep it near base level. U mentioned doublebass. Personally i try to stay away from audio presets and such. Sound designers design audio with normalcy in mind. They think about the average consumers hometheatre setup and if you are messing with too many presets on all at once, you will stray from the artist vision. The settings are there to fit individual needs, so my advice go wild at first, test out the capabilities,







but stay true to normalcy.


----------



## nabilanwar

hello everyone. More problems. AAA. Well this has nothing to do with the system itself but ye...


so my friend comes to my bedroom, and knocks over the rear back sattelite. It was on an Atlantic Speaker Stand ( http://www.amazon.com/Atlantic-SPSCU...4772104&sr=8-2 ) stuck with double sided tape that came with the stands. Immediately the damage is evident, the speakers are made of painted plywood and i have a tile floor. It totally smashed the edge on which it fell on. As if things werent bad enuff, and i wasnt pissed enuff, he accidentally knocks it over a second time. This time the damage is even worse, i basically cant stand to look at it. I dont know who to be pissed at, my friend or the lightweight stands.


so anyway, what should i do now?


bought it at CC. One my friends told me to call CC or Onkyo and tell them that one of the speakers came like that, damaged while shipping. I tried it with Onkyo, but the rep told me that they take no responsibility for damage caused by CC. Makes sense. I think i have very few days until i can ask for full unit replacement @ CC. Been almost 30 days since purchase. I dont know what to do? If i cant replace it, can i just buy one of those satellites somewhere. The only thing i've seen is Onkyo having all 8 speakers for sale on their site, not singles. Please advice. Time is running out.


----------



## nabilanwar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drgee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I got my scanner at BB around 8 months ago, it cost $14 more at the store than the price I had previously seen online. When I asked about it, they showed me their website with the price they had it for at the store so I thought I had gotten prices confused in my head and bought it anyways since I needed it right away. Back home I checked the price and again saw it for $14 less and I thought it was weird they had increased/decreased the price in less than 24hrs. Now I know what happened... clever, I never thought they would do something like that. Next time I'm taking my laptop (with verizon card). I wanna see their face when I show them how they openly scam people.
> 
> 
> I actually have not seen this in the news or read about it anywhere 'till now. I'm surprised they have not made a big fuzz about it in the media.
> 
> 
> 
> so... SLS QG5000 vs Onkyo HT-S790.
> 
> Who wins?




its really f'd up. Heres the news story for the Best Buy scam ( http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?s...23239&from=rss ). CC is involved too, now that i had to go through their loops.


----------



## Benz63amg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ur questions have no definite answer and unfortunately there is no optimal setting. Beauty is in the 'ear' of the beholder. I work with audio and some audio basics that i can tell you about is that what matters the most are the 'mids'. This HTIB has real punchy mids from what i've listened to so far (got it 2 weeks ago and havent had too much time mess around with the settings that u mention). The levels of the speakers all depend on the personal preference. Personally i'd leave the surrounds loud enough so that i dont have to pay close attention to hear it. Wouldnt recommend messing with the left, right and center too much, keep it near base level. U mentioned doublebass. Personally i try to stay away from audio presets and such. Sound designers design audio with normalcy in mind. They think about the average consumers hometheatre setup and if you are messing with too many presets on all at once, you will stray from the artist vision. The settings are there to fit individual needs, so my advice go wild at first, test out the capabilities,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but stay true to normalcy.



thx for the input indeed, do u know what doublebass is tho? and i hooked the speaker wires that came with the system, should i buy some seprate ones, will they give me better sound? and regarding the size option for the speakers, front and center should be set to large and the surrounds should be small?


----------



## nabilanwar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thx for the input indeed, do u know what doublebass is tho? and i hooked the speaker wires that came with the system, should i buy some seprate ones, will they give me better sound? and regarding the size option for the speakers, front and center should be set to large and the surrounds should be small?




i'll look into ur inquiries soon.


If you aren't an audiophile, then leave the wires, its much simpler that way. I go to school for audio and i know that any normal buyer, (adding to the fact that this normal buyer went for a HTIB solution instead of separate receiver and speakers), would not hear the difference with better wires. I've read someone complaining about static hum in the speakers which was cured by the application of better wires, but i'm going to rule that one out as something that any non-audiophile wouldnt even notice. But ye, if ur satisfied with the sound as it is now, then i guarantee u wont see a difference. But if you want to for the piece of mind, then hit up monoprice.


----------



## nabilanwar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hello everyone. More problems. AAA. Well this has nothing to do with the system itself but ye...
> 
> 
> so my friend comes to my bedroom, and knocks over the rear back sattelite. It was on an Atlantic Speaker Stand ( http://www.amazon.com/Atlantic-SPSCU...4772104&sr=8-2 ) stuck with double sided tape that came with the stands. Immediately the damage is evident, the speakers are made of painted plywood and i have a tile floor. It totally smashed the edge on which it fell on. As if things werent bad enuff, and i wasnt pissed enuff, he accidentally knocks it over a second time. This time the damage is even worse, i basically cant stand to look at it. I dont know who to be pissed at, my friend or the lightweight stands.
> 
> 
> so anyway, what should i do now?
> 
> 
> bought it at CC. One my friends told me to call CC or Onkyo and tell them that one of the speakers came like that, damaged while shipping. I tried it with Onkyo, but the rep told me that they take no responsibility for damage caused by CC. Makes sense. I think i have very few days until i can ask for full unit replacement @ CC. Been almost 30 days since purchase. I dont know what to do? If i cant replace it, can i just buy one of those satellites somewhere. The only thing i've seen is Onkyo having all 8 speakers for sale on their site, not singles. Please advice. Time is running out.






hey everyone, update to the story. I got a replacement from CC. *Score*

There was only one available at my local CC.


Now to prevent this from happening again. Does anyone know what stands will be better for the satellites, cuz it seems the base is too light compared to the top-heavy speakers. Again, these are the stands that i got, 4 of em. ( http://www.amazon.com/Atlantic-SPSCU...4772104&sr=8-2 )


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey everyone, update to the story. I got a replacement from CC. *Score*
> 
> There was only one available at my local CC.
> 
> 
> Now to prevent this from happening again. Does anyone know what stands will be better for the satellites, cuz it seems the base is too light compared to the top-heavy speakers. Again, these are the stands that i got, 4 of em. ( http://www.amazon.com/Atlantic-SPSCU...4772104&sr=8-2 )




Should we congratulate you for ripping off Circuit City? Way to drive up prices for all of us because you are not willing to take responsibility for your actions!!


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey guys looks like i missed a little part while i was reading the manual because i was just reading it again and i found that theres a TONE button on the reciever that adjusts treble and bass, god man both were set to 0DB, i set the treble to 10 and bass to 8, man i think the sound is even better now or am i just imagening? btw i just set treble to 10 becuase from the car's audio system i kno that setting treble high gives a clear sound but i dont know here, what is the recomanded setting to set the treble and bass to? i know everyone likes it different but what do u guys have it set on? btw i have cinema filter enabled and OR equ enabled, is there any other setting i missed that affects the sound? i have the distance calabirated and the levels of the speakers adjusted too so please assist me and btw im using the speakers that came with the reciever and i have the spkeaers sizes set to FRONT- LARGE, CENTER- LARGE, SURROUND- SMALL- SURROUND BACK- SMALL., whats the best crossover frequency option to choose, right now i have it 100 and im using the speakers that came with the system, what should i set bass and treble on to get the crispiest sound?



1) All speakers should be set to small and none to large. Large is only for speakers that have subwoofers ie full range.


2) i have my crossover set at 120 and find that to be best


3) if you do not care about accuracy, then bass and treble should be set to your tastes. I have bass at 5 to pump it up a bit but not be too much.


----------



## Benz63amg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) All speakers should be set to small and none to large. Large is only for speakers that have subwoofers ie full range.
> 
> 
> 2) i have my crossover set at 120 and find that to be best
> 
> 
> 3) if you do not care about accuracy, then bass and treble should be set to your tastes. I have bass at 5 to pump it up a bit but not be too much.



oh i see, thx alot for the input man, so i should set the fronts and center to small aswell? and should i have "doublebass" enabled? and last, what do u have the treble set on?


----------



## nabilanwar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Should we congratulate you for ripping off Circuit City? Way to drive up prices for all of us because you are not willing to take responsibility for your actions!!



heheh, yea yea, i know, i'm evil for doing that.







I was more than happy to pay for just one satellite, but this option is not available. Plus i had a grudge with CC since they ripped me off and made me waste time and effort on getting my money back (i dont have a car. i have to travel for an hr or more by subway and shuttle bus to get to my nearest CC, which is only 2miles away by car. And then pay cab money to transport my purchase). Serves them right for false advertising.


here, my previous post frm few pages back:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok, i just went ahead to CC and bought HT-S790. Totally forgot that i was supposed to buy an optical cable. So just ordered that on monoprice.
> 
> 
> So i dont know if any of u guys know about this scam that CC and BB are running but they charged me $500 instead of $400 for it. If u've been following tech news then u should have heard about their 2 website thing. How they have a world website w/ cheap prices so that customers come in and another in-store website. At the store the prices are jacked up and when u end up askin them about the high price, they show u their very own secret 'local' website with their own prices. The way to get around this is to printout a copy of what u are seeing at home and then show it to them, at which time they have to comply.
> 
> 
> This is what i've read so far and i'm hoping that this is my case so i cant get my $100 back. I will go back there tomorrow or the day after and demand my money back. I cant believe someone hasnt sued them yet.
> 
> 
> P.S. I think this is similar to the 'Juicy Juice' of being 100% fruit juice. Did u know that they pay a hefty fine every year to the business commission for 'false advertising'. Juicy Juice is not 100% juice but they advertise it and pay every year for it. This shouldnt even be allowed, its ridiculous. The things this country is capable of...



F.U. CC, stop cheating ppl. A class action lawsuit is highly needed here.


----------



## indianafanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey guys looks like i missed a little part while i was reading the manual because i was just reading it again and i found that theres a TONE button on the reciever that adjusts treble and bass, god man both were set to 0DB, i set the treble to 10 and bass to 8, man i think the sound is even better now or am i just imagening? btw i just set treble to 10 becuase from the car's audio system i kno that setting treble high gives a clear sound but i dont know here, what is the recomanded setting to set the treble and bass to? i know everyone likes it different but what do u guys have it set on? btw i have cinema filter enabled and OR equ enabled, is there any other setting i missed that affects the sound? i have the distance calabirated and the levels of the speakers adjusted too so please assist me and btw im using the speakers that came with the reciever and i have the spkeaers sizes set to FRONT- LARGE, CENTER- LARGE, SURROUND- SMALL- SURROUND BACK- SMALL., whats the best crossover frequency option to choose, right now i have it 100 and im using the speakers that came with the system, what should i set bass and treble on to get the crispiest sound?



I, too, purchased the HT-S790 system and came to this forum for advice, guidance and answers. I found that by pouring over the pages of posts, that I found all the answers to my questions. My advice to you is to do the same and ask any questions that weren't answered. There is a lot of good information here and it will take awhile to go through it all, but it will cut down on the number of times questions have to be answered.


Enjoy your system!


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> oh i see, thx alot for the input man, so i should set the fronts and center to small aswell? and should i have "doublebass" enabled? and last, what do u have the treble set on?



Yes, ALL speakers should be set as "small". I do not have double bass enabled. I find it makes lots programming too artificially boomy. I sometimes turn it on for low frequency effect ("LFE") movies, but it is typically off. I have treble set to '0'.


----------



## Benz63amg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, ALL speakers should be set as "small". I do not have double bass enabled. I find it makes lots programming too artificially boomy. I sometimes turn it on for low frequency effect ("LFE") movies, but it is typically off. I have treble set to '0'.



thx alot for the input man, 1 last question, im having a little problem, the lip sync, meaning when i watch something on my time warner hd dvr(any channel) theres like BARELY noticable sync problem between the sound and the lips of the person that talks, i have the audio video sync set to "20MS", i know it cant be 100% fully synced but whats the best, 40MS? what do u have it set on?


----------



## clt71803

For some reason, when I play a DVD that states Dolby Digital 5.1 I cannot get that setting on my receiver. Would Pro Logic IIx be equivilent to that? Also, what setting does anyone find to be the best when watching movies? Kind of a stupid question but let me know.


----------



## captclueless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For some reason, when I play a DVD that states Dolby Digital 5.1 I cannot get that setting on my receiver. Would Pro Logic IIx be equivilent to that? Also, what setting does anyone find to be the best when watching movies? Kind of a stupid question but let me know.



Well, during the menus, mine always shows dolby 2.0. But I usually go into the menu and specifically pick dolby digital 5.1 or DTS.


----------



## captclueless

Well, I hooked my system this weekend. HOLY CRAP! What a difference it is from my old sony system.


Now to go to circuit city and pick up a new TV


----------



## BowelShaker

One quick question. I just recently purchased a Velodyne sub but still need to get the surround sound and receiver. Was wondering if this HTIB would be a good choice (even though I already have a superior sub) and just try and sell the sub off afterwards? The $400 price tag (roughly) is very catching for me since I just ploped down $$$ for the Velodyne sub.


Thanks for the input!


----------



## sambow87

Anyone know how to get speaker level settings to save on different inputs? I go into set up on video 1 and it changes them all. Is there any way to set them differently?


Thanks!


----------



## debaire

First post, I'm really glad that there is something like this on the web. I've had the system for about 10 months and recently, the volume on the receiver goes down on its own. I can actually see it do it as I type. Any ideas? Anyone else encounter this? I tried to do a search first before posting but couldn't really find anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sambow87

I've actually encountered something like that once or twice but it doesn't do it very often. I'd be interested to see what the deal is with it too.


Sam


----------



## Benz63amg

someone please help me


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thx alot for the input man, 1 last question, im having a little problem, the lip sync, meaning when i watch something on my time warner hd dvr(any channel) theres like BARELY noticable sync problem between the sound and the lips of the person that talks, i have the audio video sync set to "20MS", i know it cant be 100% fully synced but whats the best, 40MS? what do u have it set on?




Audio sync is very subjective. I don't have any sync problems so I don't even use it. You just have to try the different settings and see for yourself.


----------



## captclueless

So, I'm going to be very lazy at first.


What are the standard settings everyone has for this system? I left mine the way it is out of the box. My sub gain is turned all the way up. And everything on the receiver is left the way it was out of the box.


I have my dvd player connected with a digital coax cable.


Also, where does one go about finding additional codes for the remote?

I have a zenith dvd player, but the book that came with my system doesn't have zenith in it.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I'm going to be very lazy at first.
> 
> 
> What are the standard settings everyone has for this system? I left mine the way it is out of the box. My sub gain is turned all the way up. And everything on the receiver is left the way it was out of the box.



I'd turn the gain down on the sub to 1/2 to 3/4 or so. Set all the speakers to small and the crossover to 100 or 120, depending on your tastes.


Then measure the distance from each speaker to your listening position and set accordingly. It's all in the setup menu.



> Quote:
> I have my dvd player connected with a digital coax cable.
> 
> 
> Also, where does one go about finding additional codes for the remote?
> 
> I have a zenith dvd player, but the book that came with my system doesn't have zenith in it.



Might try the remote forum on this site. There's some guys there that are pretty good with them. Otherwise, contact Onkyo.


----------



## paradox_159




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For some reason, when I play a DVD that states Dolby Digital 5.1 I cannot get that setting on my receiver. Would Pro Logic IIx be equivilent to that? Also, what setting does anyone find to be the best when watching movies? Kind of a stupid question but let me know.



Hi... new guy here who just purchased an S-790 and having somewhat of a similar issue. I cannot -to my consternation- get Dolby Digital or DTS-ES (Discrete, MAtrix etc) when I select various listening modes. My choices go straight from Dolby Pro Logic IIx to Neo 6:Cinema without displaying the aforementioned, on all inputs. Is there something I need to configure to get Dolby Digital or DTS modes to become available or is this ostensibly an issue with the receiver? I'm doing a 7.1 setup, with a digital optical cable from the TV to the receiver (mapped to Video 1).


Another concern is that I can climb into the 70's -volumewise- without the sound output getting very loud. I read in previous posts that even in the 50's the sound level would be pretty significant. Faulty receiver or another explanation?


One last thing.... I was under the impression that for each input, the listening mode would be saved. Well, it's not. The receiver defaults to the last listening mode played. Is this the norm?


If I can get these anomalies resolved, this would be a pretty sweet system. Before I start calling Onkyo to try to exchange the unit, I was hoping to tap into you guys' expertise and see if there's anything I can do, or settings I need to change. Thanks in advance for your help!


EDIT: I think I figured out the first issue.... Dolby digital and DTS is for DVD playback only with a digital coax or optical cable. D'oh.... I'm running RCA cables from the DVD player to the receiver. I guess the receiver's logic is such that it won't even display those choices if it detects the absence of a digital connection from the DVD. One down! The other two questions still stand, however, and thanks for bearing with me


----------



## mrgribbles

If you are using the 5.1 analog inputs from your DVD player your receiver only amplifies the signal. I believe that you can set speaker volume levels but you can't set distances, or much of anything else. You should be able to set your listening preferences in the DVD player setup. My DVD player allows me to set levels, distances, bass management, etc. Try turning down your receiver's master volume and then crank up the volume from your DVD player. This should get you a starting volume level and then your receiver can take over from there.


It takes a good amount of tuning and tweaking to get multi-channel to behave the way you want it but I feel its well worth the effort. I switch back and forth between multi-channel and digital depending on the source material. Dolby and DTS seem to add more punch and the sound effects are more noticeable, so in action films I would likely opt for digital. For dialog and background music flics, multi-channel can be more rewarding.


----------



## Lastwachter

I have split the sub channel to run to both the sub and the 100 watt amp to power the bass shakers, however whenever the cable to the amp is attached to the y splitter I loose sound in the sub....


What do I do?


----------



## clt71803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paradox_159* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi... new guy here who just purchased an S-790 and having somewhat of a similar issue. I cannot -to my consternation- get Dolby Digital or DTS-ES (Discrete, MAtrix etc) when I select various listening modes. My choices go straight from Dolby Pro Logic IIx to Neo 6:Cinema without displaying the aforementioned, on all inputs. Is there something I need to configure to get Dolby Digital or DTS modes to become available or is this ostensibly an issue with the receiver? I'm doing a 7.1 setup, with a digital optical cable from the TV to the receiver (mapped to Video 1).
> 
> 
> Another concern is that I can climb into the 70's -volumewise- without the sound output getting very loud. I read in previous posts that even in the 50's the sound level would be pretty significant. Faulty receiver or another explanation?
> 
> 
> One last thing.... I was under the impression that for each input, the listening mode would be saved. Well, it's not. The receiver defaults to the last listening mode played. Is this the norm?
> 
> 
> If I can get these anomalies resolved, this would be a pretty sweet system. Before I start calling Onkyo to try to exchange the unit, I was hoping to tap into you guys' expertise and see if there's anything I can do, or settings I need to change. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> EDIT: I think I figured out the first issue.... Dolby digital and DTS is for DVD playback only with a digital coax or optical cable. D'oh.... I'm running RCA cables from the DVD player to the receiver. I guess the receiver's logic is such that it won't even display those choices if it detects the absence of a digital connection from the DVD. One down! The other two questions still stand, however, and thanks for bearing with me



I have my DVD to receiver hooked up via Digital Coax but I also run HDMI from my DVD player to TV for the upconverted signal. Would this have anything to do with this (because HDMI is picture and sound). I get Dolby Digital when watching a 5.1 telecast because I am running optical to my cable/DVR from my receiver. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my DVD to receiver hooked up via Digital Coax but I also run HDMI from my DVD player to TV for the upconverted signal. Would this have anything to do with this (because HDMI is picture and sound). I get Dolby Digital when watching a 5.1 telecast because I am running optical to my cable/DVR from my receiver. Let me know what you guys think.



This is exactly the way I have mine set up. Coax from DVD to recvr, optical from STB to recvr. HDMI from DVD and STB to TV. Works fine!! As I stated above, in addition I also use multi-channel analog from DVD to receiver.


If you are having audio problems, first check your connections (sorry had to say it), second go into your DVD player's setup and perhaps you may want to check your connection information. Sometimes its better to pick DVI than HDMI to let the component daisy chain see that video is by HDMI/DVI and that audio is by coax. Next check that your DVD player has coax selected as audio output. I don't know your DVD player but many have these options.


If all this fails then there is a rare but reported phenomena and that has to do with EDID. Your components talk to each other and the DVD player asks the TV what it brings to the party. The TV responds with its EDID, a series of bits that describe the capabilities of the TV. Based on this info the DVD may take the TV's telling it that it can only process 2 channel audio too seriously and then it only sends 2 channel. People in the HDMI and DVD player forums, that are much more in the know than I, have said that this is almost a non issue, but it has happened so it may be a good idea to check out the HDMI forum if you can't fix this thing in the DVD player set up menu.


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EchoTony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know that feeling.
> 
> 
> I would try the Bose in both the L & R front position and as rears. See which sounds better. They might just work with the center. It might not. I would think the 201's are superior to the dinky rears that come with the 790.



I used them as rear speakers and they worked great.


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it was Audioholics or Hometheater website that has an article that describes the "crawl" technique. Its somewhat laughable but effective. My Sub is close to the TV, close to a wall but blocked by furniture a bit. It sounds good there. About 9' from the listener.



I've seen posters here refer to the "crawl" tecnique and was curious. Here is a link to it that looked pretty good:

http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/ge...er-calibration


----------



## clt71803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is exactly the way I have mine set up. Coax from DVD to recvr, optical from STB to recvr. HDMI from DVD and STB to TV. Works fine!! As I stated above, in addition I also use multi-channel analog from DVD to receiver.
> 
> 
> If you are having audio problems, first check your connections (sorry had to say it), second go into your DVD player's setup and perhaps you may want to check your connection information. Sometimes its better to pick DVI than HDMI to let the component daisy chain see that video is by HDMI/DVI and that audio is by coax. Next check that your DVD player has coax selected as audio output. I don't know your DVD player but many have these options.
> 
> 
> If all this fails then there is a rare but reported phenomena and that has to do with EDID. Your components talk to each other and the DVD player asks the TV what it brings to the party. The TV responds with its EDID, a series of bits that describe the capabilities of the TV. Based on this info the DVD may take the TV's telling it that it can only process 2 channel audio too seriously and then it only sends 2 channel. People in the HDMI and DVD player forums, that are much more in the know than I, have said that this is almost a non issue, but it has happened so it may be a good idea to check out the HDMI forum if you can't fix this thing in the DVD player set up menu.



May I ask if multichannel analog is a cord type? I have a feeling that it's either the DVD set up or the connection. The DVD player I have is the Onkyo DVSP 404. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## mrgribbles

I don't know about your player specifically, but, if it has analog out it usually presents as a group of 6 or 8 RCA plugs with the channels (center, front, etc) identified.


----------



## flags

From everything I have read and hear from Crutchfeld, etc. you gain nothing from using 14 gauge wire over 16 gauge except a thinner wallet. That is, unless the run is over 80 feet, then 14 gauge is better.


----------



## BowelShaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BowelShaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One quick question. I just recently purchased a Velodyne sub but still need to get the surround sound and receiver. Was wondering if this HTIB would be a good choice (even though I already have a superior sub) and just try and sell the sub off afterwards? The $400 price tag (roughly) is very catching for me since I just ploped down $$$ for the Velodyne sub.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input!



Anyone have any input for me on this one? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## clt71803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know about your player specifically, but, if it has analog out it usually presents as a group of 6 or 8 RCA plugs with the channels (center, front, etc) identified.



So do I use just any standard analog RCA cable? Or is there a specific set of cables to use?


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So do I use just any standard analog RCA cable? Or is there a specific set of cables to use?



Standard RCA's are what I'm using.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Should we congratulate you for ripping off Circuit City? Way to drive up prices for all of us because you are not willing to take responsibility for your actions!!



Actually this is theft by deception and if the authorities find out it will cost 100 times the cost of replacing all of the speakers. This kind of activity must stop.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'll look into ur inquiries soon.
> 
> 
> If you aren't an audiophile, then leave the wires, its much simpler that way. I go to school for audio and i know that any normal buyer, (adding to the fact that this normal buyer went for a HTIB solution instead of separate receiver and speakers), would not hear the difference with better wires. I've read someone complaining about static hum in the speakers which was cured by the application of better wires, but i'm going to rule that one out as something that any non-audiophile wouldnt even notice. But ye, if ur satisfied with the sound as it is now, then i guarantee u wont see a difference. But if you want to for the piece of mind, then hit up monoprice.



If this is true why are there so many posts telling you to upgrade the "dental floss"


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flashgordon333* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) All speakers should be set to small and none to large. Large is only for speakers that have subwoofers ie full range.
> 
> 
> 2) i have my crossover set at 120 and find that to be best
> 
> 
> 3) if you do not care about accuracy, then bass and treble should be set to your tastes. I have bass at 5 to pump it up a bit but not be too much.



Good setting..


----------



## flags

back on topic....any news on the new HTS-800 that's replacing the 790?[/quote]


I don't really see any difference between the two except the 800 has only a one year warranty compared to two years for the 790. Since I favor component video over HDMI I will stick with the 790 as it costs $100.00 less.


----------



## flags

All I need now is a good cheap DVD player (but good quality) and some digital compontant cables and then some 16 gauge wire, then im SET!!


Check out the Sony DVP-NS75H DVD Player. A good price and an excellent player.


----------



## captclueless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The default set by Onkyo engineers is all three fronts to large and the surrounds to small. The crossover default is 100. Bass and treble are individual preferences.



Hmmm. My defaults were set to small. In fact, I can't even make it change to large.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmmm. So should I wait for the 800 system? I was planning on going to Circuit city today to pick up my 790 system. I don't have an HDTV yet, but will down the road in a year or two.
> 
> 
> Opinions? HELP!



I have a new 57" HDTV and the HT-S790. I run the video directly to the TV using component and optical for the audio connections and this baby looks really good and rocks.


----------



## clt71803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is exactly the way I have mine set up. Coax from DVD to recvr, optical from STB to recvr. HDMI from DVD and STB to TV. Works fine!! As I stated above, in addition I also use multi-channel analog from DVD to receiver.
> 
> 
> If you are having audio problems, first check your connections (sorry had to say it), second go into your DVD player's setup and perhaps you may want to check your connection information. Sometimes its better to pick DVI than HDMI to let the component daisy chain see that video is by HDMI/DVI and that audio is by coax. Next check that your DVD player has coax selected as audio output. I don't know your DVD player but many have these options.
> 
> 
> If all this fails then there is a rare but reported phenomena and that has to do with EDID. Your components talk to each other and the DVD player asks the TV what it brings to the party. The TV responds with its EDID, a series of bits that describe the capabilities of the TV. Based on this info the DVD may take the TV's telling it that it can only process 2 channel audio too seriously and then it only sends 2 channel. People in the HDMI and DVD player forums, that are much more in the know than I, have said that this is almost a non issue, but it has happened so it may be a good idea to check out the HDMI forum if you can't fix this thing in the DVD player set up menu.



I just got it figured out and Dolby and Dolby D EX are now available for me to use when I play an 5.1 DVD.


Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## clt71803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Standard RCA's are what I'm using.



What is the advantage to multichannel analog? Anyone? I have that capability. What are the specific differences?


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Reread the manual. It tells you to set the three fronts to large and that this is the default setting.



unfortunately, i see you're back and spreading misinformation again.










for this system, set all of your speakers to SMALL guys, and cross-over at 80Hz. this is how you will get the optimum performance out of this HTIB with DD 5.1 and DTS broadcasts. these settings allow the sub to handle the bass the main speakers aren't designed to. setting your speakers to LARGE will force them to reproduce bass that can be better handled by the subwoofer.


on a side note as an FYI to the new 790 owners, flags has been banned twice by the moderators for spreading blatant lies and misinformation. it is best to ignore anything he posts, as he has ZERO credibility.


----------



## paradox_159




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got it figured out and Dolby and Dolby D EX are now available for me to use when I play an 5.1 DVD.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys.



Hi clt71803..... How did you get your problem resolved?


----------



## Xsao

wait a min, I thought that the higher the cross over the less bass there was in the speakers? and the sub gets more bass...


----------



## flashgordon333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The default set by Onkyo engineers is all three fronts to large and the surrounds to small. The crossover default is 100. Bass and treble are individual preferences.



And factory default means what? Oh thats right...nothing...less than nothing. Every piece of equipment I have ever purchased needed to be tweaked off of the factory settings, this includes all of my A/V equipment. Thus Onkyo receiver is no different.


----------



## jerkin

Here is a clip from the 790 manual, speakers less than 6 1/2" set to small:


Speaker Configuration

This section explains how to specify which speakers are

connected and their sizes.

For speakers with a cone diameter

larger than 6-1/2 inches (16 cm),

specify

Large

(full band)

.

For those

with a smaller diameter, specify

Small

(default crossover 100 Hz)

.

The crossover frequency can be

changed on page 55.


Here is another on setting crossover:


Speaker cone

diameter

Crossover

frequency

Over 8 in.

(20 cm)

40/50/60Hz*

6-1/2 to 8 in.

(16-20 cm)

80Hz

5-1/4 to 6-1/2 in.

(13-16 cm)

100Hz (default)

3-1/2 to 5-1/4 in.

(9-13 cm)

120Hz

Under 3-1/2 in.

(9 cm)

150/200Hz*


The 790 has 4" cones except the center I believe which has 5 1/4" cones. So as G-star stated, speakers to small and crossover at 120 or 100 is good if you like it better. All this information can be found on the onkyo site under downloads, pgs 54 and 55.


Now can someone tell me why Flags is still allowed to post this trash on this site? He constantly lies to purposely misinform people and is given a few days off then allowed back, I don't get it.


----------



## mbird

Hey all. I have an Onkyo 780, which is pretty similar to the 790. It's been a pretty good system that managed to completely beat the pants off the Bose Acoustimass system we had previously. But, thanks to G-Star here, now I definitely have upgraditus ... but that's OK










Anyways, I noticed that on a lot of shows/movies, whenever someone is speaking in a louder-than-usual voice (ie shouting and hitting a certain pitch), the voice seems to clip/compress rather badly. I notice this a lot when watching Rome/24/ToyStory/LOTR, etc. I even noticed it when wearing headphones through the jack in the receiver at a relatively low volume of 20-30. So, it's not just the speakers. I use the optical audio output for both TV and DVD. Is this a common occurrence with the receiver that comes with this speaker? Is it just the way it handles dialogue?


Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## nabilanwar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all. I have an Onkyo 780, which is pretty similar to the 790. It's been a pretty good system that managed to completely beat the pants off the Bose Acoustimass system we had previously. But, thanks to G-Star here, now I definitely have upgraditus ... but that's OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I noticed that on a lot of shows/movies, whenever someone is speaking in a louder-than-usual voice (ie shouting and hitting a certain pitch), the voice seems to clip/compress rather badly. I notice this a lot when watching Rome/24/ToyStory/LOTR, etc. I even noticed it when wearing headphones through the jack in the receiver at a relatively low volume of 20-30. So, it's not just the speakers. I use the optical audio output for both TV and DVD. Is this a common occurrence with the receiver that comes with this speaker? Is it just the way it handles dialogue?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any ideas.



hmm, are u watchin compressed dvds, like burnt ones that arent 1:1 copies. Other than that only time clippin will happen is if ur speakers are busted, which is probably not the case for Onkyos... And what is ur treble level set at?


----------



## nabilanwar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> unfortunately, i see you're back and spreading misinformation again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this system, set all of your speakers to SMALL guys, and cross-over at 80Hz. this is how you will get the optimum performance out of this HTIB with DD 5.1 and DTS broadcasts. these settings allow the sub to handle the bass the main speakers aren't designed to. setting your speakers to LARGE will force them to reproduce bass that can be better handled by the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> on a side note as an FYI to the new 790 owners, flags has been banned twice by the moderators for spreading blatant lies and misinformation. it is best to ignore anything he posts, as he has ZERO credibility.



i hear u on that


o and thanks for the tweak setting, i'm gonna try em out.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> unfortunately, i see you're back and spreading misinformation again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this system, set all of your speakers to SMALL guys, and cross-over at 80Hz. this is how you will get the optimum performance out of this HTIB with DD 5.1 and DTS broadcasts. these settings allow the sub to handle the bass the main speakers aren't designed to. setting your speakers to LARGE will force them to reproduce bass that can be better handled by the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> on a side note as an FYI to the new 790 owners, flags has been banned twice by the moderators for spreading blatant lies and misinformation. it is best to ignore anything he posts, as he has ZERO credibility.




I suggest you contact Onkyo to get the correct information since they manufacture

the system. 100Hz on the crossover and all fronts to large is their default setting and I would think the Onkyo engineers know a little more about the system than the average Joe. Plus each room and individual preference is different so someone cannot tell you what the setting should be for your own ears. You simply start with the default settings and use what sounds best to you not what someone else tries to tell you.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> unfortunately, i see you're back and spreading misinformation again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this system, set all of your speakers to SMALL guys, and cross-over at 80Hz. this is how you will get the optimum performance out of this HTIB with DD 5.1 and DTS broadcasts. these settings allow the sub to handle the bass the main speakers aren't designed to. setting your speakers to LARGE will force them to reproduce bass that can be better handled by the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> on a side note as an FYI to the new 790 owners, flags has been banned twice by the moderators for spreading blatant lies and misinformation. it is best to ignore anything he posts, as he has ZERO credibility.




I can back up all of my expert information.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the advantage to multichannel analog? Anyone? I have that capability. What are the specific differences?



Multi-Channel analog is the soundtrack that has not been compressed by Dolby or DTS. In standard def DVD, Dolby and DTS are "lossy" formats. The compression algorithms, lose some of the original sound and some of the original sound is likely modified to some degree. Can you tell? Yes. It is different. I think its fair to say that DD and DTS give you more surround separation and effects but analog is truer fidelity. If you have the time or inclination, try it out. When properly set up, you'll be listening to the real sound as recorded/mastered.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suggest you contact Onkyo to get the correct information since they manufacture the system. 100Hz on the crossover and all fronts to large is their default setting and I would think the Onkyo engineers know a little more about the system than the average Joe.



as someone else stated, there aren't many pieces of A/V equipment that are set correctly right out of the box.


as an example, panasonic ships their plasmas in vivid mode. the first thing anyone who knows anything about plasma will tell you is to get it out of vivid mode.


even if the onkyo speakers had drivers big enough for the LARGE setting (they don't), digitally mastered DVD soundtracks would not be correctly reproduced. bass that would be meant for the subwoofer would be sent to the mains. get it?


the LARGE setting is for people with big floorstanding, 3-way speakers with at least 8" woofers. of course one can set their bose cubes to LARGE if that is what they liked, but that doesn't make it the correct or most optimal setting.


----------



## Lastwachter

When I am playing halo I am only recieving sound out of the fronts and the surrounds....not the backs. Is there a way I can switch the sould to come out the backs instead of the surrounds if its only going to give me 5.1, I tried using PL2 to give me full 7.1 and its a no go.

Thanks


----------



## mrgribbles

A couple of suggestions:


Make sure that you have speaker set A on. Not AB. My dog sitting on the remote did this to me.


You could try setting the surrounds to OFF and leave the back surrounds on. I don't know if this will work.


Try some of the other surround formats like Neo:6. That codec mixes Dolby as well as DTS.


You could make up or find a switch box that will let you change speaker outs. You'd have to flip a switch (maybe there's a remote controlled one) but if all else fails this is a brute force fix.


----------



## clt71803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paradox_159* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi clt71803..... How did you get your problem resolved?



Another user mentioned taking a look into the DVD player settings. Once in the initial set up menu I notice that I was allowing my DVD player to choose whether to send audio out from the HDMI or the Digital Coax. Since it was set to due that sound was being looped from the DVD to TV to Cable/DVR to reciver. I went in and set HDMI audio out to 'off' and the problem was fixed. Now the only audio being sent out is from the DVD's digital Coax to the receiver direct. Dolby and DD EX make a huge difference when watching movies with 5.1. I can now agree with most users that DD Pro Logic BLOWS. When set to DD Pro Logic I could almost turn the volume up to 60 and still get little bass response. Once I figured this out I hit about 35dB I was literally on Omaha beach at the beginning of Savin Private Ryan. Makes a huge difference. From what I understand though is that DTS is the preferred signal even better for action packed movies. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## clt71803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Multi-Channel analog is the soundtrack that has not been compressed by Dolby or DTS. In standard def DVD, Dolby and DTS are "lossy" formats. The compression algorithms, lose some of the original sound and some of the original sound is likely modified to some degree. Can you tell? Yes. It is different. I think its fair to say that DD and DTS give you more surround separation and effects but analog is truer fidelity. If you have the time or inclination, try it out. When properly set up, you'll be listening to the real sound as recorded/mastered.



Where would you suggest to pick up some good cable to use for this situation? It would be cool if someone could provide a link or two. Thanks


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where would you suggest to pick up some good cable to use for this situation? It would be cool if someone could provide a link or two. Thanks



I'm using plain Radio Shack RCA cables. A couple of bucks worth. I really don't know if there is any merit in shielded stuff since this is a low level, low frequency signal? The cheap wire works for me.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wait a min, I thought that the higher the cross over the less bass there was in the speakers? and the sub gets more bass...



You are correct. And so is G-Star


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wait a min, I thought that the higher the cross over the less bass there was in the speakers? and the sub gets more bass...



that's right. 80Hz is the recommended cross-over point for those with standard sized speakers by Dolby, THX, and other authorties on the subject.


cross-over at 100Hz if you're using smaller satellite speakers with say


----------



## Theo-Prof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suggest you contact Onkyo to get the correct information since they manufacture
> 
> the system. 100Hz on the crossover and all fronts to large is their default setting and I would think the Onkyo engineers know a little more about the system than the average Joe. Plus each room and individual preference is different so someone cannot tell you what the setting should be for your own ears. You simply start with the default settings and use what sounds best to you not what someone else tries to tell you.



Heed the warnings about Flags.


Default or not, the Onkyo manual specifies that speakers with a cone diameter MORE than 6 1/2 inches in diamater should be set to "large" (which is the general recomendation across the industry). The specs on the front and center speakers are 5 inches (which is a fudge). So according to Onkyo's own stated recommendation, the fronts and center should be set to small.


Either way, "default" means noting. Set the system the way that best suits your preferences. Seting the fronts and center to small keeps them from having to reproduce lower frequencies that they were not designed to reproduce. Play with the crossover setting and subwoofer placement if you want to fine-tune your base.


Kevin


----------



## flags

Sorry


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm. My defaults were set to small. In fact, I can't even make it change to large.



Their are adjustments on the receiver and remote for adjusting each speaker on the 790. You have the choice of large,small or none. It's on page 54 of the instruction manual. Good luck.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lamonsasa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> oh i see, thx alot for the input man, so i should set the fronts and center to small aswell? and should i have "doublebass" enabled? and last, what do u have the treble set on?



You cannot use double bass unless the front speakers are set to large.


----------



## jerkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Take out the instruction manual.
> 
> Turn to page 54.
> 
> Look in the upper left corner of the page.
> 
> Read it and you will see that I am correct.



I posted the excerpt from pg 54 last night. It says speakers greater than 6 1/2" set to large. Smaller cone diameters set to small. Where do you see different?


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I posted the excerpt from pg 54 last night. It says speakers greater than 6 1/2" set to large. Smaller cone diameters set to small. Where do you see different?



Seems flags sees things very different and it doesn't need to be in print.


----------



## Ted the Penguin

lets just clear something up about the crossover, bass reproduction, and frequency in general.


a subwoofer is there to reproduce the lowest bass tones, the ones that you can feel. due to the nature of these sounds, humans have difficulty localizing them... aka telling where they came from. this is why you can put a sub anywhere.


the range of frequencies a driver (the term used for each "cone" of a speaker) depends on its diameter. a smaller driver will not be able to produce low frequency sounds (well it might, but it will be much weaker).


the crossover (specifically the one everyone is talking about) is the cutoff point where sounds below it go to the sub, and above go to the speakers. Here is something I am not sure about, I think that applies to only "small" speakers, so if a channel is set to "large" then the crossover setting should be ignored, and all frequencies should be sent to that channel... but the crossover will still apply to the sub, so it will only get frequencies below the crossover.


The speakers that come with the system can reproduce lower sounds, around 100Hz, but not lower, so they should still get those signals (above 80Hz). I am not sure about this, but I think that we can tell where sounds around that frequency come from, so they should be sent to the front L/R channels...



(most)anyone feel free to correct me.


----------



## Kysersose

Flags, you were suspended for this before. Keep it up and it could turn into an IP ban.


Kyser


----------



## clt71803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using plain Radio Shack RCA cables. A couple of bucks worth. I really don't know if there is any merit in shielded stuff since this is a low level, low frequency signal? The cheap wire works for me.



If I use Multichannel Analog do I not need the Digital Coax cable? Can I leave my set up the same or will something have to change?


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I use Multichannel Analog do I not need the Digital Coax cable? Can I leave my set up the same or will something have to change?



You can leave whatever digital connections you have in place. After you wire in the analog connections, just push the "Multi-channel" button on the remote, the one next to DVD and you'll be in multi-channel. You can switch back and forth from multi to digital this way and do quick comparisons on what effect you like to hear. Bear in mind that very few of your speaker settings, distance, etc. will apply in multi-channel. If changes are necessary, you should make them in your DVD player or other source. Setting this up isn't easy and your sub-woofer especially will take a bit of time to tune in, but when you're done I think you'll find its worth the effort.


EDIT: On some DVD players you may have to tell it to use digital or analog. Mine doesn't seem to care but I think most others do. If you don't get audio, go into the DVD and set it up accordingly.


----------



## debaire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *debaire* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First post, I'm really glad that there is something like this on the web. I've had the system for about 10 months and recently, the volume on the receiver goes down on its own. I can actually see it do it as I type. Any ideas? Anyone else encounter this? I tried to do a search first before posting but couldn't really find anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Any thoughts at all?


----------



## clt71803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can leave whatever digital connections you have in place. After you wire in the analog connections, just push the "Multi-channel" button on the remote, the one next to DVD and you'll be in multi-channel. You can switch back and forth from multi to digital this way and do quick comparisons on what effect you like to hear. Bear in mind that very few of your speaker settings, distance, etc. will apply in multi-channel. If changes are necessary, you should make them in your DVD player or other source. Setting this up isn't easy and your sub-woofer especially will take a bit of time to tune in, but when you're done I think you'll find its worth the effort.
> 
> 
> EDIT: On some DVD players you may have to tell it to use digital or analog. Mine doesn't seem to care but I think most others do. If you don't get audio, go into the DVD and set it up accordingly.



Thanks gribbs


----------



## coxaoxy

I just picked up this system and I am having some problem with the sound from my dvd player (brand new sony dvd ns55p). Its pretty low. I need to turn the amp up to around 40 so i can hear ok without any problem. If i turn the amp up to 50-55 the sound is comfortable levels for listening without beeing close to blasting but at that high amps i get a buzzing tone and the distortion is starting to be noticable. I am only using composite cables and i did set the selector fro dvd to analog but no real difference. I dont have any problem with my satelite cable box. comfortable sound lvls for that is around 25 so its quite a bit difference. If i connect my dvd to tv and using tv speakers there is no such problems. I havnt got digital coax cables yet and i wonder if that would make a big difference on the sound lvl output.


----------



## mbird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmm, are u watchin compressed dvds, like burnt ones that arent 1:1 copies. Other than that only time clippin will happen is if ur speakers are busted, which is probably not the case for Onkyos... And what is ur treble level set at?



Nope. The complete, unaltered (DVDs audio is compressed by nature) original dvds. It's a bit more noticeable with the speakers on, but I can hear the dialogue clipping when I plug my Sennheiser headphones in, so it's either the signal or the receiver ... and since I've used a couple dvd players and the tv and had similar occurrences, I'm guessing its the receiver.


BTW I have it set at 80 hz, all speakers small; I do have cinemamode on though (I think that cuts down on excessive treble) - perhaps that's the problem?


Thanks for replying


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seems flags sees things very different and it doesn't need to be in print.



No, this is not the case. I see posts on other forums and websites and in the past have taken them as gospel. I am finding out that you cannot believe everything you read on the internet. I though my information was correct at the time however I am finding out some of it was not correct and I am sorry.


----------



## paradox_159




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another user mentioned taking a look into the DVD player settings. Once in the initial set up menu I notice that I was allowing my DVD player to choose whether to send audio out from the HDMI or the Digital Coax. Since it was set to due that sound was being looped from the DVD to TV to Cable/DVR to reciver. I went in and set HDMI audio out to 'off' and the problem was fixed. Now the only audio being sent out is from the DVD's digital Coax to the receiver direct. Dolby and DD EX make a huge difference when watching movies with 5.1. I can now agree with most users that DD Pro Logic BLOWS. When set to DD Pro Logic I could almost turn the volume up to 60 and still get little bass response. Once I figured this out I hit about 35dB I was literally on Omaha beach at the beginning of Savin Private Ryan. Makes a huge difference. From what I understand though is that DTS is the preferred signal even better for action packed movies. Let me know if this helps.



Thanks a lot clt71803 (& mrgribbles). I have an older Sony DVD player, and frankly, hadn't the foggiest notion it contained some pretty detailed audio settings, which I'd never explored. The thing was left in default settings for the most part since I'd purchased it a number of years ago (was connected to a 27" Hitachi before I recently upgraded the TV, which necessitated the Onkyo which meant I had to have...... well, it just doesn't stop). Anyway, long story short, you guys were right about configuring the DVD settings first. It helped a lot, and the Onkyo's volume is not an issue anymore needless to say


----------



## nabilanwar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbird* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope. The complete, unaltered (DVDs audio is compressed by nature) original dvds. It's a bit more noticeable with the speakers on, but I can hear the dialogue clipping when I plug my Sennheiser headphones in, so it's either the signal or the receiver ... and since I've used a couple dvd players and the tv and had similar occurrences, I'm guessing its the receiver.
> 
> 
> BTW I have it set at 80 hz, all speakers small; I do have cinemamode on though (I think that cuts down on excessive treble) - perhaps that's the problem?
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying




Try to stay with the true format of the dvd, i.e. Dolby, DTS etc. And try turning of cinemamode. I was playing music from itunes on my macbook (stereo files) via an optical connection and the receiver gave me the options of the different surround modes. I tried them out and almost all of the these 'fake' surrounds clipped parts of the songs. So i turned it off and went back to 'all ch st' and it worked fine. So see if the sounds clip at the stated audio format for the specific dvd.


----------



## StealthLSU

I'm very close to getting this HTIB. I may wait for the S800 because I really want the HDMI pass through, as my TV only has 1 input.


What are the benifits of 7.1 over 5.1 sound? Does it really make a difference?


----------



## clt71803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coxaoxy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up this system and I am having some problem with the sound from my dvd player (brand new sony dvd ns55p). Its pretty low. I need to turn the amp up to around 40 so i can hear ok without any problem. If i turn the amp up to 50-55 the sound is comfortable levels for listening without beeing close to blasting but at that high amps i get a buzzing tone and the distortion is starting to be noticable. I am only using composite cables and i did set the selector fro dvd to analog but no real difference. I dont have any problem with my satelite cable box. comfortable sound lvls for that is around 25 so its quite a bit difference. If i connect my dvd to tv and using tv speakers there is no such problems. I havnt got digital coax cables yet and i wonder if that would make a big difference on the sound lvl output.



Huge difference. Try hooking it up with any sort of digital audio cable (Digital Coax or Optical). Make sure the DVD settings are set to perform a digital output to the receiver. Look a few posts back I had the same problem.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StealthLSU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm very close to getting this HTIB. I may wait for the S800 because I really want the HDMI pass through, as my TV only has 1 input.
> 
> 
> What are the benifits of 7.1 over 5.1 sound? Does it really make a difference?



I have the HT-S790 and to me it does make a big difference having seven speakers. There are several settings on the receiver that will use all seven speakers for movies, TV and VCR programs. I have a long sofa and with speakers on each side and behind the listening area it gives me full sound on all media.


----------



## debaire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *debaire* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First post, I'm really glad that there is something like this on the web. I've had the system for about 10 months and recently, the volume on the receiver goes down on its own. I can actually see it do it as I type. Any ideas? Anyone else encounter this? I tried to do a search first before posting but couldn't really find anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Any thoughts at all? Please help...


----------



## mrgribbles

When you say you see it, does this mean the volume numbers are decreasing on the display?


----------



## Ghandi2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *debaire* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First post, I'm really glad that there is something like this on the web. I've had the system for about 10 months and recently, the volume on the receiver goes down on its own. I can actually see it do it as I type. Any ideas? Anyone else encounter this? I tried to do a search first before posting but couldn't really find anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I saw this happen on and off once for about five minutes once except that mine would get louder. Not really sure what causes it.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *debaire* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any thoughts at all? Please help...



This happened to me once. I unplugged the receiver from the surge protector for an hour or so and it has never done it again.


----------



## debaire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you say you see it, does this mean the volume numbers are decreasing on the display?




Yes, I see the numbers going down. Sometimes it's fast, like 5 at a time. Mostly it's 1 number at a time.


----------



## debaire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This happened to me once. I unplugged the receiver from the surge protector for an hour or so and it has never done it again.



It's worth a try...


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *debaire* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's worth a try...




I sure hope it works for you. If not I would contact ONKYO and ask for a replacement. This sure is not normal.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> unfortunately, i see you're back and spreading misinformation again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this system, set all of your speakers to SMALL guys, and cross-over at 80Hz. this is how you will get the optimum performance out of this HTIB with DD 5.1 and DTS broadcasts. these settings allow the sub to handle the bass the main speakers aren't designed to. setting your speakers to LARGE will force them to reproduce bass that can be better handled by the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> on a side note as an FYI to the new 790 owners, flags has been banned twice by the moderators for spreading blatant lies and misinformation. it is best to ignore anything he posts, as he has ZERO credibility.



G-Star is correct. I was wrong. Sorry guys.


----------



## clt71803

Does anyone know some specific brodcasts or movies that are produced in DTS? I havent had a chance to expiriance this setting on my receiver and I was told it was better that Dolby. I still feel that I am not getting this system to act to it;s full potential. I am right when I say that DTS is only available with that specific signal, correct?










I currently use each listening mode for the following:

*Digital TV brodcasts*-Dolby (if the brodcast is in 5.1) and All Channel Stereo for all others.

*Movies*-Dolby EX for those marked compatible(would like to hear DTS)

*PS2*-PL IIx game(Can I get Dolby Digital from an optical PS2 conection? Do I want to?)

*Music (CD's, Digital Media from Laptop)*-All channel stereo


Any suggestions you guys have would be great. Thanks


----------



## mrgribbles

I don't know of anything OTA or cable in DTS but here are some sites that list DTS movies. I prefer it to Dolby.

http://www.spannerworks.net/reference/10_9a.asp 


DD & DTS EX

http://hometheaterforum.com/htf/show...ghlight=dts+es 

http://www.dts.com/consumer/hometheater/dvd-titles.php


----------



## captclueless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know some specific brodcasts or movies that are produced in DTS? I havent had a chance to expiriance this setting on my receiver and I was told it was better that Dolby. I still feel that I am not getting this system to act to it;s full potential. I am right when I say that DTS is only available with that specific signal, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently use each listening mode for the following:
> 
> *Digital TV brodcasts*-Dolby (if the brodcast is in 5.1) and All Channel Stereo for all others.
> 
> *Movies*-Dolby EX for those marked compatible(would like to hear DTS)
> 
> *PS2*-PL IIx game(Can I get Dolby Digital from an optical PS2 conection? Do I want to?)
> 
> *Music (CD's, Digital Media from Laptop)*-All channel stereo
> 
> 
> Any suggestions you guys have would be great. Thanks



xmen 3 the last stand is done in dts. But you have to specifically pick it in the languages menu. Turn that on, then watch the scene where the phoenix and professor x square off in the house. UNREAL, especially with this system.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> xmen 3 the last stand is done in dts. But you have to specifically pick it in the languages menu.



That's pretty much most DVDs that offer DTS. I think I've only seen one or two that had DTS as the default.


----------



## clt71803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know some specific brodcasts or movies that are produced in DTS? I havent had a chance to expiriance this setting on my receiver and I was told it was better that Dolby. I still feel that I am not getting this system to act to it;s full potential. I am right when I say that DTS is only available with that specific signal, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently use each listening mode for the following:
> 
> *Digital TV brodcasts*-Dolby (if the brodcast is in 5.1) and All Channel Stereo for all others.
> 
> *Movies*-Dolby EX for those marked compatible(would like to hear DTS)
> 
> *PS2*-PL IIx game(Can I get Dolby Digital from an optical PS2 conection? Do I want to?)
> 
> *Music (CD's, Digital Media from Laptop)*-All channel stereo
> 
> 
> Any suggestions you guys have would be great. Thanks



Thanks for the input on the DTS stuff.


What does anyone think about the other component setups? Are there any suggestions or tips on ways to enhance listening from other components? Just curious and the I'll leave you all alone.


----------



## mrgribbles

On my Moto 3416 cable box:

I set the audio to "pass through." Let the receiver sort it out. However, I too would like an opinion from some others on what formats they feel sound best say on Cable/Broadcast DD 5.1, DD 2channel, etc.


----------



## clt71803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On my Moto 3416 cable box:
> 
> I set the audio to "pass through." Let the receiver sort it out. However, I too would like an opinion from some others on what formats they feel sound best say on Cable/Broadcast DD 5.1, DD 2channel, etc.



Is "pass through" a setting in the set up potion of the cable box? Or is it directly on the box itself? What difference do you notice?


----------



## mrgribbles

If you have a Moto 64xx or 34xx series cablebox/dvr I suggest you do a google for wiki & motorola 6412. There's tons of info there on box hacks and secrets. Very useful. I forget what all the options are but you need to get into the box's hardware setup menus (not the ones in your TV guide screen). The Wiki will tell you how to do this.


----------



## BIOJECT

This system looks like it may work for me. It's missing HDMI inputs in the back. I have a PS3 and want to take advantage of HDMI. Can I connect my PS3 to my HDTV HDMI and connect an audio cable using an optical cable? I noticed on the back of my HDTV that is has an optical output on the back. Technically I could connect my HDTV via optical cable from there straight into my receiver, this way even devices with optical cables can take advantage of it. Devices that need optical cables (excluding the PS3) such as the Xbox 360 and PS2 could be individually connected to my receiver with optical cables right?


----------



## OniKoroshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIOJECT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This system looks like it may work for me. It's missing HDMI inputs in the back. I have a PS3 and want to take advantage of HDMI. Can I connect my PS3 to my HDTV HDMI and connect an audio cable using an optical cable? I noticed on the back of my HDTV that is has an optical output on the back. Technically I could connect my HDTV via optical cable from there straight into my receiver, this way even devices with optical cables can take advantage of it. Devices that need optical cables (excluding the PS3) such as the Xbox 360 and PS2 could be individually connected to my receiver with optical cables right?



That's the setup I'm using right now. You won't be able to get uncompressed PCM 5.1 through optical though, only 2.1.


The receiver has 1 coaxial input and 3 toslink.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIOJECT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This system looks like it may work for me. It's missing HDMI inputs in the back. I have a PS3 and want to take advantage of HDMI. Can I connect my PS3 to my HDTV HDMI and connect an audio cable using an optical cable?



Absolutely. I run two HDMI/DVI cables from my components to my TV and digital audio to my receiver.



> Quote:
> I noticed on the back of my HDTV that is has an optical output on the back. Technically I could connect my HDTV via optical cable from there straight into my receiver, this way even devices with optical cables can take advantage of it.



The optical out on most TVs are for when you use the TV's tuner to watch cable/OTA programming and want the receiver to do the audio. If you have a cable box or satellite or something along those lines, you don't need to use the TV's audio out. Depends on your setup.



> Quote:
> Devices that need optical cables (excluding the PS3) such as the Xbox 360 and PS2 could be individually connected to my receiver with optical cables right?



As long as you have enough inputs, yes. You're limited to three optical and one coaxial, though. While you could use a switch to add a couple more, I would find that a little awkward. Look to see what audio outputs your devices have and plan accordingly.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clt71803* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know some specific brodcasts or movies that are produced in DTS? I havent had a chance to expiriance this setting on my receiver and I was told it was better that Dolby. I still feel that I am not getting this system to act to it;s full potential. I am right when I say that DTS is only available with that specific signal, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently use each listening mode for the following:
> 
> *Digital TV brodcasts*-Dolby (if the brodcast is in 5.1) and All Channel Stereo for all others.
> 
> *Movies*-Dolby EX for those marked compatible(would like to hear DTS)
> 
> *PS2*-PL IIx game(Can I get Dolby Digital from an optical PS2 conection? Do I want to?)
> 
> *Music (CD's, Digital Media from Laptop)*-All channel stereo
> 
> 
> Any suggestions you guys have would be great. Thanks



http://www.amazon.com/best-sounding-.../30S4IGG3BHVHI 

has some good info.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/best-sounding-.../30S4IGG3BHVHI
> 
> has some good info.



Do a google search for more.


----------



## BIOJECT

ignore this post.


----------



## BIOJECT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Absolutely. I run two HDMI/DVI cables from my components to my TV and digital audio to my receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The optical out on most TVs are for when you use the TV's tuner to watch cable/OTA programming and want the receiver to do the audio. If you have a cable box or satellite or something along those lines, you don't need to use the TV's audio out. Depends on your setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you have enough inputs, yes. You're limited to three optical and one coaxial, though. While you could use a switch to add a couple more, I would find that a little awkward. Look to see what audio outputs your devices have and plan accordingly.




I don't have a cable box. All I know is that it would be slightly cheaper if I connected all of my consoles directly into the HDTV and ran the optical cables straight to the receiver. If I connected most of my consoles to the receiver and then to the TV, I would have to buy two more component cables, and another S-video cable that would go from the receiver back into the HDTV. This way, my Wii for example which doesn't have optical cables can be connected directly into the HDTV and still have audio from my receiver when I run an optical from the optical output on my HDTV.


This means that I will need to buy three optical cables.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIOJECT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have a cable box. All I know is that it would be slightly cheaper if I connected all of my consoles directly into the HDTV and ran the optical cables straight to the receiver.




It would depend on if the TV would pass the audio information on through from the components to the receiver. I'm not sure if there are many TVs that do that.


What TV do you have?


----------



## BIOJECT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would depend on if the TV would pass the audio information on through from the components to the receiver. I'm not sure if there are many TVs that do that.



I own a Sony Bravia 40" (specifically the 1080p one with two HDMI inputs) and it has one optical out in the back. I think it would work because right now I am using the stereo output so that my cheap surround system can work. All of my consoles audio works with this setup so I would assume that all of my consoles would have audio if I connected the TV with an optical running to the receiver.


----------



## Mathesar

Has anyone tried DTS-ES DVD's with the Onkyo 790? For some reason the volume is very low for me with DTS-ES and even when cranking up the volume it just doesnt sound right (muffled voices) , Is there a setting im missing perhaps? the receiver is displaying PCM / DTS / Neo:6 and ive tried cycling through all of the surround modes on the receiver, Any other DVD's I have sound loud and clear (Dolby Digital and standard DTS movies) My DVD Player is a Panasonic S97S, Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Tulpa

I watched one a while back with DTS-ES and it sounded fine.


----------



## sambow87

So I have had my system for about a month and a half and I like it a lot. I think I need to do some tweaking and fix some things. For one, my fronts and center are on large, and after reading that they should be small, I think i'm going to change them. The only thing that i'm confused about is the different crossovers that everyone is saying.


Some like 120, some like 100. If I am using this mostly for HD DVD playback (I.E. through Multichannel analog) should I set to 100 or 120?


Do you think i'll notice an improvement moving from large to small on the fronts? I think (if I am correct) my dialog problem (very soft) will be fixed, hopefully.


Thanks again everyone for all the help.


Sam


----------



## mbird




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nabilanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try to stay with the true format of the dvd, i.e. Dolby, DTS etc. And try turning of cinemamode. I was playing music from itunes on my macbook (stereo files) via an optical connection and the receiver gave me the options of the different surround modes. I tried them out and almost all of the these 'fake' surrounds clipped parts of the songs. So i turned it off and went back to 'all ch st' and it worked fine. So see if the sounds clip at the stated audio format for the specific dvd.



All righty here's the update ... I turned off cinemamode. And I have yet to encounter any kind of dialogue clipping!










I always use the usual dolby ex/dts options for dvds and tv, so that's not usually a problem. But I'll keep in mind that one of those fake audio modes like PLII clips the audio, so thank you for letting me know about that.


Honestly, it's not the best receiver in the world - it sounds too bright for my tastes and a bit too artificial/digital sounding sometimes. But that's just my personal preference and for under $200 I really have no right to criticize the receiver - it's easily the best part of this htib package.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sambow87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I have had my system for about a month and a half and I like it a lot. I think I need to do some tweaking and fix some things. For one, my fronts and center are on large, and after reading that they should be small, I think i'm going to change them. The only thing that i'm confused about is the different crossovers that everyone is saying.
> 
> 
> Some like 120, some like 100. If I am using this mostly for HD DVD playback (I.E. through Multichannel analog) should I set to 100 or 120?
> 
> 
> Do you think i'll notice an improvement moving from large to small on the fronts? I think (if I am correct) my dialog problem (very soft) will be fixed, hopefully.
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all the help.
> 
> 
> Sam



Set all speakers to small and the crossover to 80


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Set all speakers to small and the crossover to 80



I keep the sub about 3/4 to max.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sambow87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I have had my system for about a month and a half and I like it a lot. I think I need to do some tweaking and fix some things. For one, my fronts and center are on large, and after reading that they should be small, I think i'm going to change them. The only thing that i'm confused about is the different crossovers that everyone is saying.
> 
> 
> Some like 120, some like 100. If I am using this mostly for HD DVD playback (I.E. through Multichannel analog) should I set to 100 or 120?
> 
> 
> Do you think i'll notice an improvement moving from large to small on the fronts? I think (if I am correct) my dialog problem (very soft) will be fixed, hopefully.
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all the help.
> 
> 
> Sam



I find the dialog on the S790 to be very clear. In fact, I was pleasantly surprised at the lack of mud. Perhaps a bit of work on speaker levels may be in order. Going to small may help. I find, these are very directional speakers and even a foot or 2 in lateral position throws off the sound, quite a bit.


Much of the crossover setting is also very dependent on your volume and gain levels with the sub. IMO if everything is balanced well, you should not hear or feel the crossover transitions from the mains to sub (unless of course you want too), it should be very smooth, fluid. When I was tuning my system, I had the sub level up a bit and was using the higher crossover - 120- setting, I could hear the sub picking up parts of low, bassy dialog. Very artificial. I'm now with the sub @ 80 crossover and the levels reduced. At these settings for me, the bass is clearer and less boomy. This is a personal preference thing.


As far as the mains at small or large. I feel that this system is right on the edge and you can go either way depending on your ear. Until last night I had mains at small. I went to large and double bass. I played a some sequences and switched back and forth and I liked it at large. We're still experimenting. When using large and double bass there is more mixing between the front and center woofers and the sub. The woofers will participate until they tank at the bottom of their frequency response. By then the sub is working. Pretty smooth to me.


BTW. I was using Kill Bill Vol 1 for this exercise. It had been quite some time since I had watched/listened to it and I had forgotten how great the opening sequence was. A great combo of sound effects (low and high), bass guitar and vocal. I just sat back and grinned.


----------



## BIOJECT

Well I just finished browsing more of the the Home Theater forum and found a thread named "HTIB Don't Fall into the trap." If you check out the thread, there is a link to an article about why consumers shouldn't purchase HTIB. He seems to make some intelligent points. In light of this news, can someone please reassure me that the Onkyo HT-S790 would be a smart choice? I keep on hearing that it's the king of home theater systems and so far from reviews it is a really decent system. Seeing that I don't want to spend much money, my parents constantly annoy me about all of the noise my music/movies/gaming create I won't be using it as much as I like, and since my room is small, I don't think its wise to buy a model better than the Onkyo.


The forum creator bought four new speakers for his Onkyo system. If I were to make a similar purchase, would there be a noticeable difference? What were the original speakers lacking? I assume that the wire is a must to take full advantage of the system right?


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIOJECT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I just finished browsing more of the the Home Theater forum and found a thread named "HTIB Don't Fall into the trap." If you check out the thread, there is a link to an article about why consumers shouldn't purchase HTIB. He seems to make some intelligent points. In light of this news, can someone please reassure me that the Onkyo HT-S790 would be a smart choice? I keep on hearing that it's the king of home theater systems and so far from reviews it is a really decent system. Seeing that I don't want to spend much money, my parents constantly annoy me about all of the noise my music/movies/gaming create I won't be using it as much as I like, and since my room is small, I don't think its wise to buy a model better than the Onkyo.
> 
> 
> The forum creator bought four new speakers for his Onkyo system. If I were to make a similar purchase, would there be a noticeable difference? What were the original speakers lacking? I assume that the wire is a must to take full advantage of the system right?



I will explain my 790 and if you have any questions please do feel free to email me. I purchased my 790 at Circuit City mainly because they had the best pricing and free delivery. This system is ideal for your situation since it is very similiar to mine except I have a wife instead of parents. I really like the 7.1 because it puts you right in the middle of the action whether it be a DVD movie, TV or VCR programs. The two back speakers really do make the difference since you can select several modes that will use all of the speakers. Forget 5.1 and go with 7.1.

You can use the wires and cables in the box. It's not necessary to replace them. I find the included speakers are of good quality and work well with this system. You may gain a little by replacing them but for the average users like us it's not worth it. If you check out the reviews on amazon.com epinions.com crutchfeld.com you will see what this system is all about and get real opinions from actual users instead of wanna be's. HTIB is not a trap. Some people on here are of the opinion that their way is the only way. Not true. Some of us do not want to waste our money on thousands of dollars worth of audio equipment that will not give you that big of a jump in quality or for that matter a vast improvement in sound. There is only so much the ears can absorb and the HT-S790 will work just fine. It beats the best Sony or Panasonic have to offer. Just buy it, set it up and enjoy. Let me know how you like it. I know you will get hours of enjoyment out of your new HTIB.


----------



## mrgribbles

I feel the S790 system deserves the positive reviews it gets by the reviewing community, even without the "for the price" caveat. That being said, You CAN be more selective by going the component route and get sound equipment that more closely suits your listening preferences. In my case the S790 system was pretty good right out of the box. I'm enjoying a pretty nice system. Will I make changes, yep, already have. Who knows, I may piece out the whole thing over time. To me thats the fun part and since I've only sunk a flat $319 in this, I'm not hurt. On the other hand I've had high end equipment and bluntly, I like the sound from this system. I'm enjoying setting it up and tweaking it.


If you choose do go separates, matching the components to achieve the overall balance that this system brings to the party could be problematic. If you're successful in a component set up however, you can really knock your socks off.


The receiver is way above average for an entry level model. In fact its pretty good for a mid level. It doesn't have HDMI switching, but, I wouldn't use it if it had it (separate subject). Some think its a bit on the bright side. I like my sound a little bit bright so I'm good with this and candidly I probably couldn't tell.


The fronts and center speaker are the heart of any HT system and I'm surprised that they get as much criticism as they do. The dual 4" (not 5" as Onkyo claims) woofs actually extend further into the low range than the Onkyo specs state, so I find they mix pretty smoothly with sub, when tuned to taste. I have yet to pick up any discernible distortion. I'm OK with these.


The sub is also panned. I'm likely not the best reviewer for this as I probably have the sub turned down more than most. I like bass definition as opposed to boomy, rock the neighborhood sound. With the sub set for a lower crossover frequency and volume, I let the midranges carry most of the mid to low work. I find my set up gives me good deep bass guitar and you can tell a drumbeat from a cannon. The sub tanks a little higher than I'd like but it seems pretty strong in the lo 30's. This is certainly not hanging with the sub 20s crowd. I haven't shopped or listened to the alternatives yet. I may, but at this point, once again I'm not disappointed, but I know there's better out there.


The surrounds are weak. Most are. Onkyo claims a low end frequency response of 60hz. Don't believe it. Its substantially higher. But since the surrounds don't do a lot of work, at the lower volume levels, you may not miss much. I swapped out the side surrounds for a larger woofer cone, 4 1/2" vs the stock 3 1/4" and there is a slight increase in sound range but it is a heavier sound. I'm still evaluating. In fact I'd love a good recommendation on a surround speaker that I could try.


I think Onkyo did a very good job putting this together.


----------



## steve7100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIOJECT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I just finished browsing more of the the Home Theater forum and found a thread named "HTIB Don't Fall into the trap." If you check out the thread, there is a link to an article about why consumers shouldn't purchase HTIB. He seems to make some intelligent points. In light of this news, can someone please reassure me that the Onkyo HT-S790 would be a smart choice? I keep on hearing that it's the king of home theater systems and so far from reviews it is a really decent system. Seeing that I don't want to spend much money, my parents constantly annoy me about all of the noise my music/movies/gaming create I won't be using it as much as I like, and since my room is small, I don't think its wise to buy a model better than the Onkyo.
> 
> 
> The forum creator bought four new speakers for his Onkyo system. If I were to make a similar purchase, would there be a noticeable difference? What were the original speakers lacking? I assume that the wire is a must to take full advantage of the system right?




Hi BIOTECH,


I recieved the S790 for christmas and I am happy with it. It may be the best HTIB, but certainly not the best system in the world. It can be difficult to find a better 7.1 setup for the price. I could have started with a 2.1 system, for the same amount and slowly added the rest of the speakers. I wanted to have either a 5.1 or 7.1 system right away.

My experience is that this sytem does work well. Most people that I entertain, are impressed and seem happy, and so am I. I thought this sytem sounded good until I found this forum.

I am by no means an expert, imho, the sytem is worth the price. Some of the negatives are the sub(which I switched after long arguement with fiance, she thought it was loud enough.) I will eventually upgrade all the speakers and move this unit into my 2nd living room.

IMO, for beginners this is a good system and the purchase price certainly does not need to be justified.

It all depends on what you looking for.

Also check out the HTIB alternatives thread by G-star, great info about spending equalivent amounts on non HTIB


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> unfortunately, i see you're back and spreading misinformation again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this system, set all of your speakers to SMALL guys, and cross-over at 80Hz. this is how you will get the optimum performance out of this HTIB with DD 5.1 and DTS broadcasts. these settings allow the sub to handle the bass the main speakers aren't designed to. setting your speakers to LARGE will force them to reproduce bass that can be better handled by the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> on a side note as an FYI to the new 790 owners, flags has been banned twice by the moderators for spreading blatant lies and misinformation. it is best to ignore anything he posts, as he has ZERO credibility.



Other posters on here have stated that the size of the front 790 speakers are right on the edge for a large or small setting. It really depends on what you like not what someone else tells you what you like. Let your ears judge. Also, double bass will only work with the large setting for the fronts. All sides and backs should be set to small.


----------



## Theo-Prof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I was tuning my system, I had the sub level up a bit and was using the higher crossover - 120- setting, I could hear the sub picking up parts of low, bassy dialog. Very artificial. I'm now with the sub @ 80 crossover and the levels reduced.



This is exactly what I experienced. Male voices sounded "cut-off" at the lower frequencies when the crossover was set to 100 or more. I first noticed this while experimenting with the fronts and center set to "large." The difference was very noticeable when all the sound was being sent to the fronts and center. I then experimented by lowering the crossover to 80 with the fronts and center set to small. This seems to prevent the "cut-off" of the lower frequencies of male voices, but it also keeps from overtaxing the fronts by forcing them to reproduce frequencies they were not intended to reproduce.


----------



## debaire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This happened to me once. I unplugged the receiver from the surge protector for an hour or so and it has never done it again.



I unplugged the surge protector but the volume is still going down. Does anyone have any ideas? Power issues? Anything?


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *debaire* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I unplugged the surge protector but the volume is still going down. Does anyone have any ideas? Power issues? Anything?



Set ALL speakers to small and the crossover at 80 and turn the sub no more than 3/4 toward maximum.


----------



## debaire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Set ALL speakers to small and the crossover at 80 and turn the sub no more than 3/4 toward maximum.



All speakers are small, crossover is at 80 and the subwoofer is actually at only half. But still the same issue...


----------



## paradox_159




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *debaire* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I unplugged the surge protector but the volume is still going down. Does anyone have any ideas? Power issues? Anything?



I'm curious..... does it start its descent at a certain volume level or does it arbitrarily engage in this irregardless of whatever volume you're on? Does it do it when it's been on for awhile or as soon as it's powered up? Is it completely stock or did you replace any of the speakers/sub etc? Is any device ie the sub plugged into the switched outlet in the back of the receiver? What type of surge are you using? Has been around for awhile and taken a few hits here and there? Also, when the volume starts to get freaky, do you notice if the receiver is getting hotter than average? Also begs the question whether there's appropriate ventilation......

I'm just trying to narrow down what factors may be linked to this.

I know before I had connected my computers to a UPS I used to experience many inexplicable annoyances.... lockups, video problems etc even though I was using a surge. Once I started getting clean power in, they vanished. I'm connected to a Belkin power conditioner for my a/v components, and while I'm not suggesting you go out and replace your surge protector, it kinda sounds like a power problem or overheating problem just on first impression. Maybe also dust may have accumulated on/around the receiver and is obstructing airflow thus causing it to overheat?

If none of the above suggestions are applicable, as much of a pain that this may be, can you disconnect all your speakers/sub from the receiver, and then try adding them back one by one, testing while you're doing that to see if maybe one of those might be the culprit?

I'd be interested to see what others' thoughts are on this also. If all else passes, maybe it's just one of the electronic components/capacitors flaking out in the receiver.


----------



## BIOJECT

Can someone please tell me why the 16 gauge speaker wire linked in the threads original post is cheaper than the 14 gauge? Isn't 16 even better or am I stupid and wrong? I did my own research into this before posting and I'm still confused. The "American wire gauge" has a system where it uses lower numbers to represent larger gauges. What? I'm confused.


----------



## CrossCrucial

the smaller the gauge the thicker the cable


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIOJECT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me why the 16 gauge speaker wire linked in the threads original post is cheaper than the 14 gauge? Isn't 16 even better or am I stupid and wrong? I did my own research into this before posting and I'm still confused. The "American wire gauge" has a system where it uses lower numbers to represent larger gauges. What? I'm confused.
> 
> 
> Also could someone please tell me what you would use a coaxial cable for? Is it for people who can't use optical cables?



16 ga is cheaper because it's thinner. Wire guages go backwards in size, 12ga is thicker than 14, 14ga is thicker than 16 and so on and the price is reflected with the size.


----------



## BIOJECT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrossCrucial* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the smaller the gauge the thicker the cable



Hey you're fast. I was about to post that I already answered my own question.


Does anyone know if the Onkyo HT-S790 speakers are compatible with banana plugs?


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIOJECT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Onkyo HT-S790 speakers are compatible with banana plugs?



They fit in the receiver (not speakers) and yes, they are compatible.


----------



## captclueless

Well, after having this system hooked up for a week or so now, I am AMAZED.

WAtched Contact, Return of the Jedi and Star trek Nemesis on it.


AMAZING. The part in contact where she rides in the machine was PHENOMENAL!


----------



## BIOJECT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They fit in the receiver (not speakers) and yes, they are compatible.



The next question is:

Will banana plugs improve sound enough to justify buying some? Is there any difference between the soldering and screw types or is it just based on convenience?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 

These are the banana plugs I want to purchase. It comes with a pair so I am assuming I will need seven pairs to cover all of the speakers excluding the sub woofer because that uses a coaxial cable?


----------



## 4fit?

I am pretty much dead set on getting this system. However, I do not have room to have stands beside my tv due to audio towers on each side. I was planning on placing the front speakers on one of the shelves in each tower. But, in order to do this, I would need to lay them down on their side, just like the center channel. Would this be ok to do? Also, they would be sitting on tempered glass. That wouldn't be a problem, correct?


Thanks for any assistance you can provide.

-Jeff-


----------



## mrgribbles

I've found that the front speakers on the S790 to be very directional in the horizontal plane, when used upright. At a 12 ft distance, just a 2 ft or so, position change, can affect my listening experience. I think that placing them horizontal may broaden them a bit, which I would prefer if I could do it. There may be a downside in doing this but I don't know of any that a toe in or out wouldn't fix.


Pick up some rubber stick on dots and the tempered glass should be OK. Good luck with this I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIOJECT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The next question is:
> 
> Will banana plugs improve sound enough to justify buying some? Is there any difference between the soldering and screw types or is it just based on convenience?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=
> 
> These are the banana plugs I want to purchase. It comes with a pair so I am assuming I will need seven pairs to cover all of the speakers excluding the sub woofer because that uses a coaxial cable?



They won't improve the sound, they are a convenience.


Yes, you need seven pairs.


For the subwoofer, I (and many of the other members of this forum) bought this:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=


----------



## 4fit?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've found that the front speakers on the S790 to be very directional in the horizontal plane, when used upright. At a 12 ft distance, just a 2 ft or so, position change, can affect my listening experience. I think that placing them horizontal may broaden them a bit, which I would prefer if I could do it. There may be a downside in doing this but I don't know of any that a toe in or out wouldn't fix.
> 
> 
> Pick up some rubber stick on dots and the tempered glass should be OK. Good luck with this I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.



Thanks for the reply! If I still run into size issues, would it be possible to use the rears as fronts? I will be running this system as 5.1 anyhow, so I would have a set of rears to spare. Would that be extremely detrimental to the sound quality of the system as compared to using the standard fronts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4fit?* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply! If I still run into size issues, would it be possible to use the rears as fronts? I will be running this system as 5.1 anyhow, so I would have a set of rears to spare. Would that be extremely detrimental to the sound quality of the system as compared to using the standard fronts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Don't even think about it. The frequency response of the surrounds is very high, I forget exactly where they dropped off during my testing, but they were somewhere above 100-120 hz, plus they are intended for light fill in work, more ambiance and an occasional blast than the kind of audio you will get out of the fronts/center.


Maybe you're more of a candidate for separates where you can possibly tailor audio with loudspeaker size? There are a lot of quality single woof speakers where the overall height is in the 12" range, maybe these could work. Check out the HTIB alternatives thread or visit Amazon, they've got quite a speaker selection.


----------



## 4fit?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't even think about it. The frequency response of the surrounds is very high, I forget exactly where they dropped off during my testing, but they were somewhere above 100-120 hz, plus they are intended for light fill in work, more ambiance and an occasional blast than the kind of audio you will get out of the fronts/center.
> 
> 
> Maybe you're more of a candidate for separates where you can possibly tailor audio with loudspeaker size? There are a lot of quality single woof speakers where the overall height is in the 12" range, maybe these could work. Check out the HTIB alternatives thread or visit Amazon, they've got quite a speaker selection.



Again, thanks for the response. I have looked through the alternatives thread numerous times. Problem is, I am EXTREMELY limited on space. There is no way I could fit a 12" tall speaker in the place that I need to place it. I guess I could hang them on the wall, but I think the wife would have my hide if I did that. Stands are out of the question as well becuase I don't have any space for them beside the TV stand or the towers. Therefore, I am restricted to placing them in the towers themselves.


I've looked at some of the smaller setups, but they would put me tremendously over budget. I'm looking to spend $350 max for a receiver and 5.1 speakers. That's why the refurb'd 790 from shoponkyo.com looks so good. Other ideas I had were to combine a refurd 504 receiver with either the Yamaha NS-P1600 speaker set or the budget Dayton 5 piece set from Parts Express with a 8" BIC powered sub. That would put me at $349. But, my gut is still telling me to go with the 790, if space will allow.


I will post up a pic of my setup this evening. I am open to any and all suggestions regarding this, so please keep the replies coming. Thanks!!!


----------



## SilentHyena




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIOJECT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The next question is:
> 
> Will banana plugs improve sound enough to justify buying some? Is there any difference between the soldering and screw types or is it just based on convenience?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=
> 
> These are the banana plugs I want to purchase. It comes with a pair so I am assuming I will need seven pairs to cover all of the speakers excluding the sub woofer because that uses a coaxial cable?



I bought those and they work great, in fact, I think they're on sale now. Check out thier optical TOSlink cable prices. I bought a couple just because they were cheap!


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4fit?* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Other ideas I had were to combine a refurd 504 receiver with either the Yamaha NS-P1600 speaker set or the budget Dayton 5 piece set from Parts Express with a 8" BIC powered sub. That would put me at $349. But, my gut is still telling me to go with the 790, if space will allow.



You may like the separates a little better. Certainly, the speakers won't be any worse. The BIC sub would especially help the sound out, even if it is a couple inches smaller.


----------



## StormyQ

Anyone using the S790 with a Toshiba HD-A2? I'm trying to get up to speed on the latest sound formats and understand that with no multichannel digital outputs on the A2 the best I can get will be 5.1 via optical, correct? I'm certainly no audiophile and have been very happy with my S790 connected to my Oppo so I'm expecting it will still be a nice sounding system with the A2.


----------



## 4fit?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You may like the separates a little better. Certainly, the speakers won't be any worse. The BIC sub would especially help the sound out, even if it is a couple inches smaller.



Thanks for the reply. I had thought about picking up the Yamaha NS-P1600 5.1 setup from BB. I think that may be my best bet due to the size limitations. Pairing those with the Onkyo 504 should produce a fairly decent HT for the price. Thanks.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4fit?* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for the response. I have looked through the alternatives thread numerous times. Problem is, I am EXTREMELY limited on space. There is no way I could fit a 12" tall speaker in the place that I need to place it. I guess I could hang them on the wall, but I think the wife would have my hide if I did that. Stands are out of the question as well becuase I don't have any space for them beside the TV stand or the towers. Therefore, I am restricted to placing them in the towers themselves.
> 
> 
> I've looked at some of the smaller setups, but they would put me tremendously over budget. I'm looking to spend $350 max for a receiver and 5.1 speakers. That's why the refurb'd 790 from shoponkyo.com looks so good. Other ideas I had were to combine a refurd 504 receiver with either the Yamaha NS-P1600 speaker set or the budget Dayton 5 piece set from Parts Express with a 8" BIC powered sub. That would put me at $349. But, my gut is still telling me to go with the 790, if space will allow.
> 
> 
> I will post up a pic of my setup this evening. I am open to any and all suggestions regarding this, so please keep the replies coming. Thanks!!!



There would be nothing wrong with looking at three sets of center channel speakers for your mains. The 3 mains in the S790 are the same except for labeling (Polk actually allows you to rotate the insignia on the grill). Polk has some, Yamaha, they all do. Many have multiple small 3-4" mid-range speakers that can get close to a larger woofer that would get you a lower frequency response so that you get reasonable mixing with the sub. Usually this kind of a set-up is too bright or trebly for many folks but it can work and if all three are the same there should be less matching problems. I was once given a Yamaha center that had 4 3" midrange drivers and a tweeter. It was fine down around 100 hz, in fact dialog was very clear.


The other option to consider is the cube speakers like in the less expensive Sony's and others. No opinion on a recommendation here, I just don't know how they are.


Third option: Send the wife to the store - Hang speakers on wall. Forgiveness is easier than permission. My beloved (not jokingly) thinks our rec room is a candidate for a Star Trek stage set. She'll get over it.


----------



## BIOJECT

Anyone know where I can get some decent 50foot 14AWG speaker write for cheap? Monoprice.com is sold out of it unfortunately and I need more wire since I need 16 more feet.


----------



## Ted the Penguin

I dont think anyone has said this yet, but CircuitCity no longer carries the S790, and they have the S790S, but its not in stock... looks like everyone is moving over to the SR800


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIOJECT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know where I can get some decent 50foot 14AWG speaker write for cheap? Monoprice.com is sold out of it unfortunately and I need more wire since I need 16 more feet.



Home Depot or Lowes


----------



## Xsao

Where can I find the Dvd remote control code? So i can controll my offbrand dvd player with my onkyo remote.


Thanks!


and does anyone know where I can get this http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


but the wire 2 be 2X thicker, for the best quality.


My friend has one that is thicker, but he got it from radioshack


----------



## dave1smith




Xsao said:


> Where can I find the Dvd remote control code? So i can controll my offbrand dvd player with my onkyo remote.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It's in your owner's manual. If you don't have one: You can go to this link and download the manual to either just look at or to print. The codes are on page 69-71.
> 
> http://www.onkyousa.com/download/own...fm?cat=Systems


----------



## flags




dave1smith said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where can I find the Dvd remote control code? So i can controll my offbrand dvd player with my onkyo remote.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It's in your owner's manual. If you don't have one: You can go to this link and download the manual to either just look at or to print. The codes are on page 69-71.
> 
> http://www.onkyousa.com/download/own...fm?cat=Systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. I went through every code in the manual but none would work with my Panasonic DVD player. The codes worked fine with the TV and VCR. Let me know if you find your code somewhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xsao

and does anyone know where I can get this http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...format=2&style= 


but the wire 2 be 2X thicker, for the best quality.


My friend has one that is thicker, but he got it from radioshack


----------



## jaxxx123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted the Penguin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone has said this yet, but CircuitCity no longer carries the S790, and they have the S790S, but its not in stock... looks like everyone is moving over to the SR800



any1 get the sr800 yet?


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and does anyone know where I can get this http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...format=2&style=
> 
> 
> but the wire 2 be 2X thicker, for the best quality.
> 
> 
> My friend has one that is thicker, but he got it from radioshack



I couldn't open the link but the latest Lowes flyer has a 100' of Philips 14 ga speaker wire for $24. Good price. Good wire.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I couldn't open the link but the latest Lowes flyer has a 100' of Philips 14 ga speaker wire for $24. Good price. Good wire.


 WWW.AMAZON.COM 


100' Spooled Speaker Wire 16 gauge

Other products by Philips

(2 customer reviews)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Price: $15.74 & eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping on orders over $25. Details



Availability: In Stock. Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.


----------



## Mathesar

If I wanted to add a second subwoofer would I just use a standard rca y-adapter like this one? And is there any degrade in sound quality when splitting? Thanks.


----------



## Xsao

This was the link


3.5mm Stereo Plug/2 RCA Plug cable - 6ft

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 



Does anyone know where I can get this, but 2X thicker? (not talking about speaker wire)


----------



## tank3467

I absolutely love my refurbished Onkyo. There were no blemishes on the speakers and the for the price I dont know if it can be beat. Of course the rears are not small but I really dont care.


----------



## StormyQ

Any thoughts on what the receiver itself is worth slightly used? (emphasis on slightly)


I have Toshiba HD-A2 DVD player but it does not have the multichannel analog outputs so HDMI is the only way I can enjoy the HD audio formats. Thinking about upgrading the receiver to the Onkyo 604 which I believe will do the trick.


----------



## clt71803

I know this is a HTIB Thread but I had to let you guys know this. I just got done watching "Happy Feet" with my 4 year old daughter on this system and I have to admit it was awsome. It really shows the capabilities of this system. There are some great scenes that allow the system to hit all sorts of ranges highs and lows. It sounded great!


just hit up the Dolby D EX setting and your crossover to 80. I had my volume up to 35 and it was the best I've seen yet (or heard).


Good way to crank it up and spend some time with the kids.


----------



## BIOJECT

I bought some 14awg wire from monoprice.com. This will be my first time handling this stuff and I don't really know which of the two wires is which. There is one with a blue line. Which is the positive or negative? the blue line or the one without?


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIOJECT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought some 14awg wire from monoprice.com. This will be my first time handling this stuff and I don't really know which of the two wires is which. There is one with a blue line. Which is the positive or negative? the blue line or the one without?



Your choice, just be consistent with all your connections.


----------



## BIOJECT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your choice, just be consistent with all your connections.



Okay thanks. Also do I need banana plugs for both ends because I thought I would only need 7 pairs for the speaker but that only covers one end.


----------



## Tulpa

No, the speaker ends are just spring clips. Just insert the wires.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIOJECT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay thanks. Also do I need banana plugs for both ends because I thought I would only need 7 pairs for the speaker but that only covers one end.



Alternatively, I just tinned the ends with solder.


----------



## indianafanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StormyQ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on what the receiver itself is worth slightly used? (emphasis on slightly)
> 
> 
> I have Toshiba HD-A2 DVD player but it does not have the multichannel analog outputs so HDMI is the only way I can enjoy the HD audio formats. Thinking about upgrading the receiver to the Onkyo 604 which I believe will do the trick.



The Onkyo TX-SR504 receiver is now on sale at Amazon for $169.99, with free shipping. You can get a refurb unit from Onkyo for $159.99. The last few sold on eBay went for about $150 + s/h.


Does that help?


----------



## NewUserONKYO

Hello

I posted a while back when I decided to purchase this system and got some great advise and cheap cables ...


I just wanted to say thanks for helping a newbie out


My setup is up and running

Audio via optical cables and Component cables for video from my sony 400 dvd changer ... my ps3 is also attached via optical cable and component cables all passing through the Onkyo to my TV via another Component cable ...


Yeah my tv doesn't have hdmi connections just one Component ...


my speakers and subwoofer (upgraded the cable for the woofer) crossover at 80 and set to small all as recommended. (haven't changed the speaker wires though)


Thanks to monoprice for the cheap cables also ... so thanks again it has been fun reading up on different setups etc and finding out how to connect everything together.


----------



## Xsao

This was the link


3.5mm Stereo Plug/2 RCA Plug cable - 6ft

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...format=2&style= 



Does anyone know where I can get this, but 2X thicker? (not talking about speaker wire)


----------



## indianafanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This was the link
> 
> 
> 3.5mm Stereo Plug/2 RCA Plug cable - 6ft
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...format=2&style=
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get this, but 2X thicker? (not talking about speaker wire)



Xsao,


That link is busted. What are you hoping to get out of the "2X thicker" casing?


----------



## windmiller

Is anyone here using the HT-S790 with there desktop PC? I am thinking about getting the S790's for a new desktop build, 50% music 50% gaming. Although I would almost prefer 5.1 or 6.1 I keep hearing that the speakers in the 790 are much better than previous sets?


----------



## nabilanwar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone here using the HT-S790 with there desktop PC? I am thinking about getting the S790's for a new desktop build, 50% music 50% gaming. Although I would almost prefer 5.1 or 6.1 I keep hearing that the speakers in the 790 are much better than previous sets?




I am using it with my macbook. I listen to my music with it and leave the setting at 'all ch st'. I got a mini-rca to optical cable frm monoprice and works wonderfully. Movies and music dvds work.


I cant vouch for gaming, i'm not a pc-gamer. But i cant really see why it wouldnt be a pleasurable experience since watching dvds and hddvds on my 360 is so awesome.


----------



## debaire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paradox_159* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm curious..... does it start its descent at a certain volume level or does it arbitrarily engage in this irregardless of whatever volume you're on? Does it do it when it's been on for awhile or as soon as it's powered up? Is it completely stock or did you replace any of the speakers/sub etc? Is any device ie the sub plugged into the switched outlet in the back of the receiver? What type of surge are you using? Has been around for awhile and taken a few hits here and there? Also, when the volume starts to get freaky, do you notice if the receiver is getting hotter than average? Also begs the question whether there's appropriate ventilation......
> 
> I'm just trying to narrow down what factors may be linked to this.
> 
> I know before I had connected my computers to a UPS I used to experience many inexplicable annoyances.... lockups, video problems etc even though I was using a surge. Once I started getting clean power in, they vanished. I'm connected to a Belkin power conditioner for my a/v components, and while I'm not suggesting you go out and replace your surge protector, it kinda sounds like a power problem or overheating problem just on first impression. Maybe also dust may have accumulated on/around the receiver and is obstructing airflow thus causing it to overheat?
> 
> If none of the above suggestions are applicable, as much of a pain that this may be, can you disconnect all your speakers/sub from the receiver, and then try adding them back one by one, testing while you're doing that to see if maybe one of those might be the culprit?
> 
> I'd be interested to see what others' thoughts are on this also. If all else passes, maybe it's just one of the electronic components/capacitors flaking out in the receiver.



I think I may have resolved my issue. I've never manually turned the volume up or down on my unit, always using the remote. It appears the large dial had gotten 'sticky' or something. I turned it up to 50 and back down to 0 a few times and now the volume stays put where I leave it. So it appears to be nothing electrical or electronic that's doing it.


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone here using the HT-S790 with there desktop PC? I am thinking about getting the S790's for a new desktop build, 50% music 50% gaming. Although I would almost prefer 5.1 or 6.1 I keep hearing that the speakers in the 790 are much better than previous sets?



I use my 790 paired with my HTPC for HD TV, for streaming music, & playing my CD collection, which is now ripped into my PC as well.


I have it connected with a coax cable from the PC to the receiver.


I love it. So much better than the old mini plug to RCA I had going on my old system.


I have my 790 setup as a 5.1 system (don't have space/need for 7.1 right now). Sound is great. You can default it as 5.1 in the setup.


Good luck.


----------



## windmiller

Thanks for the quick reponses! Just pulled the trigger on a S790!!! Looks like I will have to come up with a creative way to mount these things


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reponses! Just pulled the trigger on a S790!!! Looks like I will have to come up with a creative way to mount these things



These work well for the smaller sats. I would guess they are on the edge of their weight limits (I factored in a bit of droop when doing the aiming).... of course they can't handle the fronts...


But for $8.50....

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5019645


----------



## Xsao

alright, ill post a picture, I need this but 2X thicker.


Stero(head phone jack) to red and white (rca?)


----------



## clt71803




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> alright, ill post a picture, I need this but 2X thicker.
> 
> 
> Stero(head phone jack) to red and white (rca?)



You can also just use the two components linked below. This is what I use to hook up my notebook to the Video 3 input on the front of the reciever. Sounds great.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=family 

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=


----------



## GunPower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone here using the HT-S790 with there desktop PC? I am thinking about getting the S790's for a new desktop build, 50% music 50% gaming. Although I would almost prefer 5.1 or 6.1 I keep hearing that the speakers in the 790 are much better than previous sets?



I've been using it for about a week now. I'm using the optical connection on my motherboard, and it's wonderful. One helpful note that I will throw out there, is that I have an nVidia chipset motherboard and I was originally using nVidia sound drivers that came with the motherboard with a small 5.1 computer sound system using the standard PC speaker jacks. It worked fine with that, but I couldn't get anything out of the digital sound connections on the motherboard (neither coax or optical was outputting any signal).


It turns out that the sound chip is actually from RealTek, and I had to use the RealTek drivers to actually get the digital outputs to work. After I changed out the nVidia drivers for the RealTek drivers, both the coax and optical connections are working perfectly for several games. Counterstrike:Source is amazing in full surround.


The one strange thing is that the RealTek driver has a "test" option that is supposed to play sounds in surround to make sure that everything is hooked up right (similar to the test tones on the s790 receiver)--- but I can only hear sound from two of the speakers during that test - one back right surround and the front left speaker! But, in game surround sound comes out perfect.


==========


Now, I have one problem for the experts to ponder. It seems that I have joined the club of those-that-are-having-bass-problems. The sub is hooked up correctly, is enabled in the setup, gain halfway, standby mode works correctly, all speaker levels at +/- 0, crossover at 100hz, no noticeable damage to the unit. The sub has, at best, about half of the volume of the other speakers during test tones. Even cranking up the speaker level for the sub and lowering it for the others doesn't seem to normalize the volume between speakers, and turning up the gain has very little effect. I've been listening to everything at about 50, which is a little loud for my tastes (but not loud enough to bother neighbors or anything), but that's where it has to be to get any kind of feeling from the bass. The other speakers are really overpowering the sub.


My PC speakers (5.1 still connected to PC jacks) have a small powered "sub"woofer that seems to give about the same bass as this unit, even though the other PC speakers crap out long before approaching the level of the regular Onkyo speakers. This leads me to think that I'm missing a setting, switch, or something. The subwoofer works, just not as good as one of this size should. I would expect this kind of performance from a passive sub, but not a powered one of this size...


I've gone throught this thread three times now, and other people seem to be experiencing the same problem but I haven't seen any solutions posted. Am I missing something?


----------



## BrandoCP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone here using the HT-S790 with there desktop PC? I am thinking about getting the S790's for a new desktop build, 50% music 50% gaming. Although I would almost prefer 5.1 or 6.1 I keep hearing that the speakers in the 790 are much better than previous sets?



I have 3 computers all hooked up via optical to it and it's great (I work in computer graphics and need a lot of computers going). The speakers are great for the price, and the receiver handles everything automatically. Onkyo really did well with this HTIB.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there will be little difference, if any. you'd be better off putting that money into the new subwoofer fund, its really the only way to see a marked improvement. of course, this assumes that you have experimented with placement, calibration, cross-overs, etc. and are thus getting the best possible performance out of the HTIB sub.
> 
> 
> a decent $200+ 10" sub will easily outperform that onkyo sub in terms of sound quality, extension, and output and it only gets better as you go up the food chain. a more capable sub makes a huge difference for this system.
> 
> 
> i sold my onkyo sub on ebay for $125, so the upgrade to an SVS PB-10 only really ended up costing me $325. makes upgrading an easier decision.



I used the stock cable then went to a much thicker Belkin sub cable and there is a difference. I would say 25% better with the heavy duty cable.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it depends entirely on your room/setup, there are no universal settings. to get this system performing its best, calibrating using the test tones and an SPL meter is your best bet. even better would be to use a calibration disc like avia and an SPL meter.
> 
> 
> even at $400, this is a significant investment that is unfortunately not a plug-and-play scenario. calibration is really required to realize its full potential.



I used the best meter available, my ears. Just adjust the sound to your personal preference. People's taste in sound differs. You need to measure the distance from the various speakers in relation to your seating area and set them on the receiver. Set all speakers to small and turn the sub up about 3/4 to max. Don't forget to turn on the or-eq. Flipping through the instruction manual will get you going. The center front speaker should be tilted toward your ear level (when seated) and the front left and right speakers the same way. Set your surrounds 2 to 3 feet above your ears when seated. I would go with 16 gauge on all wires and heavier sub cable.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While reading this thread I came across mention of needing a cable for the subwoofer and a cable at Monoprice was refernced. I cannot find this post again.
> 
> 
> Does the HT-S790 not conme with a cable for the sub or is it just a low quality cable that needs to be replaced? ALso if someone has the link to the cable everyone is getting that would be great! My 790 should be here beginning of next week, cannot wait to hook this up to a new PC I am building!



The 790 comes with a sub cable but is really too thin to get the max out of the sub. Same with the speaker wires. go to: www.monoprice.com or www.pricegrabber.com or www.amazon.com


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the HT-S790 not conme with a cable for the sub or is it just a low quality cable that needs to be replaced?



It comes with a cable that is adequate, but an upgrade wouldn't be wasted money.


You can use the digital coaxial audio cables, same one that can connect a DVD player to the receiver.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While reading this thread I came across mention of needing a cable for the subwoofer and a cable at Monoprice was refernced. I cannot find this post again.
> 
> 
> Does the HT-S790 not conme with a cable for the sub or is it just a low quality cable that needs to be replaced? ALso if someone has the link to the cable everyone is getting that would be great! My 790 should be here beginning of next week, cannot wait to hook this up to a new PC I am building!



It comes with a cable which works just fine. Most of us here have upgraded, however, since the cost is low ($4.48 or so) to a heavier, thicker one that is 75 ohms. Here is the link to one that is 12 feet that I bought.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


I also bought 7 pairs of banana plugs since they were also inexpensive ($1.56 per pair), look nice and are a convenience:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


and I bought an optical cable ($3.27) to run from my DVD to my new S790 receiver.

[ http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


I bought 100 feet of 16 gauge speaker wire, again not really necessary, but just to upgrade the product. Don't have a link, got it at home depot for $20. If you get the premeasured 100 feet deal, it is usually cheaper than if you have them cut you off some from this big roll they have.


Hope that helps.


----------



## windmiller

While reading this thread I came across mention of needing a cable for the subwoofer and a cable at Monoprice was refernced. I cannot find this post again.


Does the HT-S790 not conme with a cable for the sub or is it just a low quality cable that needs to be replaced? ALso if someone has the link to the cable everyone is getting that would be great! My 790 should be here beginning of next week, cannot wait to hook this up to a new PC I am building!


----------



## windmiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It comes with a cable which works just fine. Most of us here have upgraded, however, since the cost is low ($4.48 or so) to a heavier, thicker one that is 75 ohms. Here is the link to one that is 12 feet that I bought.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=
> 
> 
> I also bought 7 pairs of banana plugs since they were also inexpensive ($1.56 per pair), look nice and are a convenience:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=
> 
> 
> and I bought an optical cable ($3.27) to run from my DVD to my new S790 receiver.
> 
> [ http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=
> 
> 
> I bought 100 feet of 16 gauge speaker wire, again not really necessary, but just to upgrade the product. Don't have a link, got it at home depot for $20. If you get the premeasured 100 feet deal, it is usually cheaper than if you have them cut you off some from this big roll they have.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.




Thanks for info!!


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While reading this thread I came across mention of needing a cable for the subwoofer and a cable at Monoprice was refernced. I cannot find this post again.
> 
> 
> Does the HT-S790 not conme with a cable for the sub or is it just a low quality cable that needs to be replaced? ALso if someone has the link to the cable everyone is getting that would be great! My 790 should be here beginning of next week, cannot wait to hook this up to a new PC I am building!



Why use banana plugs? I just twisted the bare ends and it sounds fine.


----------



## windmiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EchoTony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These work well for the smaller sats. I would guess they are on the edge of their weight limits (I factored in a bit of droop when doing the aiming).... of course they can't handle the fronts...
> 
> 
> But for $8.50....
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5019645



Thanks for the suggestion, looks like these are perfect and cant go wrong for 8.50.


----------



## Jswerve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why use banana plugs? I just twisted the bare ends and it sounds fine.



Convenience.


----------



## Xsao

Someone PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I just got a coax cable (its a monster cable) got it for a real good deal.


I have it pluged to my dvd player to my reciver, and I went to digital inputs and put it at dvd.


No sound is coming, NOTHING.


These might be the problems.


1) I dont have my video from my dvd player going into my reciver (its going straight to t.v)


2) I dont have it set up on my dvd player options (but my dvd player is a NEXXtech, and I dont have a remote, so I cant go into options (I dont even think it came with a remote)


Either way I cant get sound to go from the dvd player to the reciver, even tho iv done what the manual says.


THANKS FOR ANY HELP!!!!!


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have it pluged to my dvd player to my reciver, and I went to digital inputs and put it at dvd.



Okay, just to be clear, you pushed the DVD button on the receiver, and then the digital input button to cycle to "Coax", right?


----------



## Xsao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, just to be clear, you pushed the DVD button on the receiver, and then the digital input button to cycle to "Coax", right?



right


----------



## Tulpa

Running the connections direct to the TV shouldn't matter. The receiver's audio portion doesn't care whether the video comes through it or not. I myself run all video direct to the TV and it works.


Sounds like it could be a bad cable, or a malfunction in either the player or the receiver. Given the brand of player, I'd suspect it's the culprit. (Could also be a setting on the player, like needing to be switched to "Bitstream" or some such.)


----------



## Xsao

yeah, my dad said this dvd player cost 20$ so, ill just buy a new dvd player.


THANKS!


----------



## BIOJECT

I just bought the Onkyo home theater system and I noticed that the banana plugs don't fit. Why did the creator recommend banana plugs if they won't even fit or do the banana plugs only work with the upgraded speakers he bought?


I am going to wire up some of the speakers tonight. Since I'm not using the banana plugs, how much of the insulation do I need to remove?


Also I have found it to be increasingly difficult to strip the sheath off of the wire. It's a pain in the ass and even though I am using the 14 AWG cutting hole and reading the instructions on how to pull the thing off, it won't budge and if I do manage, usually a piece of the wire will go with it.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIOJECT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to wire up some of the speakers tonight. Since I'm not using the banana plugs, how much of the insulation do I need to remove?



About a quarter to half inch or so.



> Quote:
> Also I have found it to be increasingly difficult to strip the sheath off of the wire. It's a pain in the ass and even though I am using the 14 AWG cutting hole and reading the instructions on how to pull the thing off, it won't budge and if I do manage, usually a piece of the wire will go with it.



Try using a hole one gauge lower to put cuts in the plastic all around it. Don't cut all the way through, you just want to break the insulation. Then use the 14 gauge to finish it and it should slide right off.


----------



## jaxxx123

any1 tested the new s800 yet?


----------



## windmiller

I am curious about the cables being recommended from Monoprice. First let me start by saying I will probably buy them based on suggestions from others and they are at a great price but I am curious about there quality. Arent these no name cables? Any reason why we arent going with some of the lower priced quality cables like the AR Pro series or some Dayton cables?

Dayton Optical 

AR Pro Series 


Don't think I am trying to start an argument over cables but just curious from others with first hand experience with these cables why they are worth purchasing?


Thanks!!


----------



## Tulpa

I have an HDMI cable and an HDMI/DVI cable from monoprice and they work as well as the Monster cables I borrowed from a friend. They feel solid and produce good images.


I supposed the Daytons might be SLIGHTLY better, but unless you have uberhigh end equipment or some such, you'll probably never know the difference. Things like Monster cables are better quality, but IMHO (and others) they are so overpriced it is not worth the gigantic markup.


But you can see for yourself. Monoprice and Parts Express both have good return policies. Buy both, test them, then send back the ones you don't want to keep.


Monoprice is popular mainly for their low prices and fast shipping. The one downside is they tend to run out of stock quick.


----------



## Ted the Penguin

I just want to point something out with al this talk about cables.


for things like HDMI and digital audio... or any cable carrying digital information, the quality and shielding of a cable is much less important, as the information is digital it is much less vulnerable to interference. therefore unless you have some serious electromagnetic noise around your cables, it doesnt really matter what cables you use, as long as they complete the connection.


as for analog cables, this is where shielding really matters, since the analog signal is easily corrupted by mild electromagnetic interference


just throwing my two cents in


----------



## MikeyYoz

Hey guys, I was stuck between the HT-DDW900 and the Yamaha YHT-370 and after reading this forum and researching both of them I ended up buying an S790 at shoponkyo for $319!! I couldn't believe my eyes when I checked out. I was expecting at least 50-60 dollars in shipping... NOTHING... so their has to be tax right? NOPE! And I guess since registering to club onkyo I received 10 points (10$) and saved and extra 20 for being a member so thats an extra 30 in savings. I had expected to pay 450 - 500 total and $319 was all I had to fork over.


Buuuut now where the big question comes into place... How is the reconditioned S790?


----------



## MikeyYoz

Also this is my first system and would like any help if possible.


PS3 ( HDMI right to the TV)

HD- Set-top box (component directly to TV)

Wii- (component directly to TV)


Does this mean I need a total of 4 toslink cables? PS3, Cable box and Wii to 790 (3) and 790 to TV (1) ??


----------



## mattseattle

I just bought the reconditioned S790 about 3 weeks ago. I bought it when you also received a free upscaling DVD player. My expectations were not super high for the money. Man, I was floored when it arrived and everything was in brand new quality. I have one speaker that has a cosmestic defect but it's on the back left corner where you can't even see it. The rest of the speakers were still in original type shrink wrap. The one with the cosmetic defect was in a plastic that was taped and put on by hand or so it appeared. I also received manuals, batteries and all speaker wire which they say you don't receive. The receiver itself looks brand new as I could not find a single smudge or scratch on it. It does say RECONDITIONED on the back or whatever the sticker says. I did change out the speaker wire and sub cable with cables I bought from monoprice.


As far as sound it sounds great to me! I have it hooked to my Series 3 TiVo via TosLink Optical cable. Even the free DVD works really really well.


So far I don't have any negatives to say. I hear people saying the sub is underpowered and that may true but it will still rattle stuff upstairs from the TV room.


----------



## mrgribbles

I don't recollect a lot of chat on the sub being underpowered. 230W is not a bad wattage spec in a plain wrapper 10" bass reflex driver. Many recommended subs have less. But its like anything else, does size really matter?


Most of what I have read around here, is that it is lacking detail, muddy, one note, poor lower extension, etc. It can rock and roll but is it good bass? I have one and I respectfully disagree with the detractors. I think its how you set it up and tune it to your system. If you want in your face, break the china bass, then I'm not sure that the criticism is justified or not. I simply don't use it that way. I've spent a bit of time locating the sub in my environment, dialing in the levels with a couple of home audio/video set-up DVDs and working with the bass management functions in my various disc players. I am satisfied with the results and at times down right pleased. My gauge is good bass guitar, drum beats and in movies, lightning strikes. With this sub I can hear clear, tight definition in deep guitar strings, the strike of bass drum - not muddy - and a lightning strike that rumbles and cracks. I know its a thunderbolt vs Harley. I'd love something thats only huffing in the teens, but thats for another day. Spend some time on it. You may like it. I'll have to bring home my audio test gear and re-run some tests because my initial results didn't exactly compare with others


I bought an S790 used and my experience was similar to yours. You're not alone in your opinion. I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeyYoz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also this is my first system and would like any help if possible.
> 
> 
> PS3 ( HDMI right to the TV)
> 
> HD- Set-top box (component directly to TV)
> 
> Wii- (component directly to TV)
> 
> 
> Does this mean I need a total of 4 toslink cables? PS3, Cable box and Wii to 790 (3) and 790 to TV (1) ??



You don't need one to the TV to the receiver if your settop box is doing the tuning for TV channels. The one from the TV to the receiver is if you're using your TV's internal tuner.


You can also substitute digital coax cables for TOSlink, although some things like the PS3 are TOSlink only, I believe.


----------



## windmiller

Just received my S790....whole thing is mint condition with all cables, remote, antenna, etc. The fronts on this thing look so dope next to the 22 Samsung they are going with its sick! Especially with the grill taken off.


----------



## mattseattle

Yeah, you are correct. I missphrased what I meant regarding the sub. Not underpowered in the 230w but in it not having a lot of boom and clarity. I find my Onkyo quite good actually. I set the crossover to 80 and it recreates sounds the way I would expect them to. Now some soundtracks don't have the proper LFE signal and the bass doesn't always fire on those types of soundtracks but on most DVD's and all it works very well.


I spent a few hours calibrating mine as well and I think that may be be one reason my system is working well.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't recollect a lot of chat on the sub being underpowered. 230W is not a bad wattage spec in a plain wrapper 10" bass reflex driver. Many recommended subs have less. But its like anything else, does size really matter?
> 
> 
> Most of what I have read around here, is that it is lacking detail, muddy, one note, poor lower extension, etc. It can rock and roll but is it good bass? I have one and I respectfully disagree with the detractors. I think its how you set it up and tune it to your system. If you want in your face, break the china bass, then I'm not sure that the criticism is justified or not. I simply don't use it that way. I've spent a bit of time locating the sub in my environment, dialing in the levels with a couple of home audio/video set-up DVDs and working with the bass management functions in my various disc players. I am satisfied with the results and at times down right pleased. My gauge is good bass guitar, drum beats and in movies, lightning strikes. With this sub I can hear clear, tight definition in deep guitar strings, the strike of bass drum - not muddy - and a lightning strike that rumbles and cracks. I know its a thunderbolt vs Harley. I'd love something thats only huffing in the teens, but thats for another day. Spend some time on it. You may like it. I'll have to bring home my audio test gear and re-run some tests because my initial results didn't exactly compare with others
> 
> 
> I bought an S790 used and my experience was similar to yours. You're not alone in your opinion. I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Fishel

I've been reading along quitely about the HT-S790. I pretty much a newbie when it comes to AV stuff......


I actually almost bought it several months ago but decided to wait...... now the HT-SR800 pops up with HDMI and makes it kinda interesting.... but I read a thread in here and later confirmed that the NEWER 800 has single cone woofers versus the duals in the 790... 2 (tweeter and woofer) is better then just the single woofer i guess... the poster speculated that due to the increased cost of the HDMI components Onkyo stuck in cheaper speakers.....


I was shocked..... i've read so many posts here about people wanting the 800 so badly.. but it doens't seem many people notice the speaker "backward" difference.... the 800 speakers are listed as a "single full range speaker" whearas the 790's lists duals.......i suppose people will still want the 800 for the HDMI because they reckon they will upgrad the speakers later anyway.. oh well..


So.. HDMI isn't that important to me... + the recoditioned S790 can still be had for $319 free shipping at shoponkyo.. so i ended up spending $359 (added the additional 2 year warranty).....


----------



## fyreboltx

What do you guys recommend as a replacement for the subwoofer that came with this system, something around $150.


I didn't think the subwoofer was that bad until I hooked up my floorstanding speakers to the system. Now the subwoofer just seems to go on unknowingly.


I have the crossover set to 80Hz and the only time I can feel those lows is if I turn it up pretty high within the receiver and the subwoofer itself.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyreboltx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you guys recommend as a replacement for the subwoofer that came with this system, something around $150.
> 
> 
> I didn't think the subwoofer was that bad until I hooked up my floorstanding speakers to the system. Now the subwoofer just seems to go on unknowingly.
> 
> 
> I have the crossover set to 80Hz and the only time I can feel those lows is if I turn it up pretty high within the receiver and the subwoofer itself.



Your experience is not uncommon. But something is not right here. Its probably repairable. Even if you swap out subs, you could face the same situation. One thing that may help with a different sub is that you could get phase adjustment on the sub which could be a real plus with your tower speakers. Some questions:


Describe your new speakers. Mid ranges, woofers, sub-woofers. High and low pass filter xover points. Stated (or even better, measured) frequency response, especially LF extension. Also, whats the nominal impedance? Efficiency?

How do you have them set up in the receiver? Large, small? Do you have your sub set up as USE?

Did you set speaker levels by ear or spl meter?

Are you using analog to make the comparison or digital inputs?

Are you correctly using bass management in your DVD player if connected via analog?

Some BD and HD DVD players have purported issues with LFE over analog. Do you have a Tosh XA2 HD DVD player? If so, you may be affected by bass management issues.

Do you have access to a calibration disk like Avia or DVE?


All the above can help some of the more experienced than me folks in this forum help you track down cause and effect and assist in an alternative sub. My gut reaction is that you may be set to large in the AVR set up. If so, for interests of a test, try small on the towers. I know some people who have some very full range floor standers that would certainly qualify as large and yet they use the small setting, sending most LF to their sub(s). At least this will help you determine if LFE is being handled somewhat correctly. Also, set your xover higher, once again for testing.


----------



## Ted the Penguin

just an FYI, I was in Circuit City this weekend, and they have the SR800, in stock, in store. at least the one I went to did.


EDIT: should probably make an "official" thread for that system soon


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted the Penguin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just an FYI, I was in Circuit City this weekend, and they have the SR800, in stock, in store. at least the one I went to did.
> 
> 
> EDIT: should probably make an "official" thread for that system soon



Here's a link to CC online, their price is $469.99 (plus sales tax in most states, but no shipping charge, they send it to store near you, then you pick it up)

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Onkyo...oductDetail.do


----------



## pyramus25

Can anyone explain OR-EQ and Cinema Filter on the reciever? Are they worth using? Thanks for any help


----------



## Tulpa

We had a thread about it a while back:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=797627


----------



## pyramus25

Thanks for the link


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory

I am putting an S-790 is a bedroom setup with a TV with two HDMI ports. Right now its playing throught the on-board speakers & the DVD player & DVR cable box are linked to the TV with HDMI cables.


Will I lose anything if I run an optical cable from the TV to the S-790 or do I have to run optical cables from the DVD & DVR into the S-790?


I have a SR-674 with HDMI capability on the main TV downstairs & all the other hardware runs through it with excellent results.


----------



## Joey Cusack

Im getting the HLT5676S and I was wondering what else do I need to buy to get my Home theater working besides the Onkyo 790.


btw whats the difference between the 790 and the 790s?


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory

790 is Black - 790S is Silver


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BEAR-AvHistory* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am putting an S-790 is a bedroom setup with a TV with two HDMI ports. Right now its playing throught the on-board speakers & the DVD player & DVR cable box are linked to the TV with HDMI cables.
> 
> 
> Will I lose anything if I run an optical cable from the TV to the S-790 or do I have to run optical cables from the DVD & DVR into the S-790?
> 
> 
> I have a SR-674 with HDMI capability on the main TV downstairs & all the other hardware runs through it with excellent results.



Really depends on your TV. Many TVs down mix audio to 2 channel pcm. Your receiver would then re-mix those tracks and output whatever format you like best. A lot gets lost in the translation. My 2007 Mits TV does just this.


If your TV can pass through the audio you're better off but best is to take the source material straight to the receiver via coax or optical. Usually any signal processing or even pass through step can add or subtract something you don't want.


Assuming you have a cable box and DVD. HDMI to the TV for video and digital connect to the receiver (opt or coax). If you have trouble switching, you have to switch both the tv and the receiver, look at a programmable remote.


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory

Thanks


----------



## Fragster

Appears s790 is being phased out.....noticed Vanns, CCity and some other vendors are only listing the 790S (silver). I'll try my local CCity stores tonight and see if they have the S790 on sale.


Frag


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Appears s790 is being phased out.....noticed Vanns, CCity and some other vendors are only listing the 790S (silver). I'll try my local CCity stores tonight and see if they have the S790 on sale.
> 
> 
> Frag



Yes I think it is in favor of the 800. Check the Onkyo site. I bought mine there for $319, no tax, free shipping as a refurb.


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Appears s790 is being phased out.....noticed Vanns, CCity and some other vendors are only listing the 790S (silver). I'll try my local CCity stores tonight and see if they have the S790 on sale.



I have a 790, but went by CC to see what the 800 looks like. The CC here has the 790 still, but it's $499!! You would think they would discount them to unload them, but that's not what I saw.


i also bought mine (refurb) from shop onkyo for $319, plus tax (I live in TN), some states get taxed, some don't. I've had good luck with refurbs (also got a laptop computer and a digital camera that were refurbs) -- It looked brand new.


The 800, btw, looked almost identical to the 790. The subwolfer was all wood instead of a front grill cloth and the receiver had a smaller knob that you use to tune in radio stations.


----------



## fyreboltx

Mrgribbles, thanks for the advice though I have no idea what most of those things you asked for mean. I'll try some of your suggestions to see if there is a problem with my subwoofer/receiver.


BTW, about the 800, anybody else think that system looks pretty bad? Especially the subwoofer, it looks hideous to me. I'm not in love with the design of the 790 (loved the 780 though) or anything but the 800 looks terrible to me.


----------



## Tulpa

They made the sub downfiring instead of forward (meaning the driver is aimed at the floor.) It's definitely not as pretty.


But then again, a lot of people replace the 790's sub, and I doubt Onkyo has made significant strides in their sub's sound (that's not their focus), so eBaying it and buying one of the alternatives is probably a good option.


----------



## fyreboltx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They made the sub downfiring instead of forward (meaning the driver is aimed at the floor.) It's definitely not as pretty.
> 
> 
> But then again, a lot of people replace the 790's sub, and I doubt Onkyo has made significant strides in their sub's sound (that's not their focus), so eBaying it and buying one of the alternatives is probably a good option.



Oh really? I did not know that.


I'm seriously considering selling the sub and replacing it with a do-it-yourself kit from Dayton. I haven't been able to do those tests mrgribbles recommended yet but I'm almost sure that my 12" woofers on my floorstanders are just too much for the sub.


----------



## peterpan223

I've had the system for about a month now and all is good expect that it cuts off the sound for about a second from time to time when watching cable. I'm not sure if this is called 'clipping' or not.


It only happens when I watch cable, not DVD. I have the system hooked component to the TV and optical from the cable box to the receiver. It seems like the level of the volume does not affect the problem. I was watching a channel at about volume 30 which is not loud at all. The sound would just stop for about one second and continue. This would happen about 3 to 4 times within about one minute or two. I thought that the system was cycling between the different listening mode such as PLX movie to Dolby, but it was not. And for the receiver to do that in the middle of a dialogue of a background music is not likely.


I have set the front speakers to Large with crossover at 80. The sub gain is at about 2/3.


Any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Xsao

hey, I just got a new dvd player (sony) and im using a coax cable to connect to it, and I have it set to surround sound on my cable.


But I cant set it to dts or DOLBY on my reciver. The most i get out of it is Prollxx and neo 6.


So can someone tell me how to get dolby and Dts to show up as a sound option on the reciver? (stuff like dts ex and dolby ex and all that good stuff)


O yeah, and I tried Lord of the rings extended, so that stuff should of came up....


THANKS FOR HELP!


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So can someone tell me how to get dolby and Dts to show up as a sound option on the reciver? (stuff like dts ex and dolby ex and all that good stuff)



Might not be enabled in the DVD player. Check your DVD player's audio output somewhere in the setup menu (varies from player to player) and set the output from "PCM" to "Bitstream." Also, check to see if DTS is on or enabled, as lots of players have it turned off by default.


----------



## Xsao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Might not be enabled in the DVD player. Check your DVD player's audio output somewhere in the setup menu (varies from player to player) and set the output from "PCM" to "Bitstream." Also, check to see if DTS is on or enabled, as lots of players have it turned off by default.




well, i double checked my book, and it didnt say anything, but then i saw the quick steup page, and it said I had to go into quick setup to put on dts.



(I thought it would be in the audio options)


dolby d EX is working, im bout to try lord of rings now, but im 100% sure everything will work now.



THANKS!!!!


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterpan223* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had the system for about a month now and all is good expect that it cuts off the sound for about a second from time to time when watching cable. I'm not sure if this is called 'clipping' or not.
> 
> 
> It only happens when I watch cable, not DVD. I have the system hooked component to the TV and optical from the cable box to the receiver. It seems like the level of the volume does not affect the problem. I was watching a channel at about volume 30 which is not loud at all. The sound would just stop for about one second and continue. This would happen about 3 to 4 times within about one minute or two. I thought that the system was cycling between the different listening mode such as PLX movie to Dolby, but it was not. And for the receiver to do that in the middle of a dialogue of a background music is not likely.
> 
> 
> I have set the front speakers to Large with crossover at 80. The sub gain is at about 2/3.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. thanks



Sounds to me like a possible cable problem. I've been going round and round with Comcast for the past 3 months and one of the symptoms is audio interruption, just like you describe.


If you have a Motorola STB 64xx or 34xx series you can check a few things when this happens again:


Using your remote - Power off and then within a second or two, press OK (Select)

You will now be in the status menu.


Down arrow to d04, press OK and you will see the operating status of your two tuners.


Of interest are the error counts and the SNR numbers. You should see no errors in either category (corrected & uncorrected) and your SNR should read at least good. If fair or less you could have a problem. Since this is a transient phenom, you may not catch it. Keep after it and you could.


I don't have any info on other STBs but you could google it or check in Wikipedia.


Good luck.


----------



## MikeyYoz

Guys... what are good speaker stands for the front speakers? I currently have them on the ground and would like them at least even with the TV.


Also, I am assuming that the crossover should be set to 80, front to large, sides to small, rear surround to small correct?


----------



## mrgribbles

Good selection, great pricing at:

http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage....ctGroup_ID=515 


I made my own, so I could get the right height for my set up.


The large-small thing with the S790 speakers can be very subjective. Start with small on all speakers and try the crossover at all the settings until you like it. The low frequency transition should be seamless. Originally I had all at small and I preferred the xover at 80.


FWIW, at this time I've transitioned to Large, on the center, fronts and side surrounds. The rears are small. There is some method to my unorthodox madness.


First, I feel the fronts do a good job of mixing with the sub when set to large. I can't tell from my listening position what speaker is contributing to the LF sound or where any transition is taking place. With large mains and double bass enabled I believe (I could be wrong here) there is no xover as the entire speaker group gets the LF. For me this is working out very well. Might change it, probably will.


Second, I am using larger speakers than stock for my side surrounds so I have these set to large although technically (5 1/2" cone) small would be the obvious choice. The reason for this is that I'm just getting into HD DVD and the TrueHD formats. There is definitely more bass routed through the side channels, whereas in DD 5.1 the algorithms seemed to emphasize the higher frequencies. What we didn't have we didn't miss. Now that we've got it, I want it. I'm still experimenting. Twister is great with this set up, I'm constantly looking out the window to see the storm.


Some will tell you there are downsides to this and they aren't wrong. There is the possibility of blowing a speaker by throwing too much LF at it, but I don't see this happening at my volume levels.


I know people that have some pretty high end gear and even though their tower speakers are large in anyone's book they prefer them at small. Bottom line, experiment. When it comes to audio, every thing's in play, speakers, placement, room acoustics, etc. Whatever works best for you.


----------



## MikeyYoz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good selection, great pricing:
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage....ctGroup_ID=515
> 
> 
> I made my own. So I could get the right height for my set up.



very much appreciated... maybe I will look into making my own as well seeing that I only need about a foot and a half rise out of the two. I also read the first post that had a few already posted.


Does my settings look correct? The default had the rear speakers off.


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeyYoz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys... what are good speaker stands for the front speakers? I currently have them on the ground and would like them at least even with the TV.



I bought these (24 inches) for my front speakers for ~$45 for the pair and that included shipping.
http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2....id=647782&AK=1 


I bought these (note these are taller, 31 inches) for the back speakers.
http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2....prod_id=886818 


The first ones are black, the second pair is silver. You may not want them different colors, so....


----------



## peterpan223




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like a possible cable problem. I've been going round and round with Comcast for the past 3 months and one of the symptoms is audio interruption, just like you describe.
> 
> 
> If you have a Motorola STB 64xx or 34xx series you can check a few things when this happens again:
> 
> 
> Using your remote - Power off and then within a second or two, press OK (Select)
> 
> You will now be in the status menu.
> 
> 
> Down arrow to d04, press OK and you will see the operating status of your two tuners.
> 
> 
> Of interest are the error counts and the SNR numbers. You should see no errors in either category (corrected & uncorrected) and your SNR should read at least good. If fair or less you could have a problem. Since this is a transient phenom, you may not catch it. Keep after it and you could.
> 
> 
> I don't have any info on other STBs but you could google it or check in Wikipedia.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Yes I do have the motorola box from Timewarner. I'll check and see that the next time it happens. Thanks.


On a fast moving scene like basketball game, I get monoblocks on my HD channels. Do you think that's due to the cable signal as well?


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterpan223* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes I do have the motorola box from Timewarner. I'll check and see that the next time it happens. Thanks.
> 
> 
> On a fast moving scene like basketball game, I get monoblocks on my HD channels. Do you think that's due to the cable signal as well?



Absolutely. You should never get that kind of signal. Tiling or macro-blocking, pixelation you name it, youse got the cable blues. Keep in touch with your progress, these guys are expert in sleight of hand and redirection. Hint: When you're experiencing the rotten signal, record it, because if its intermittent and they send someone out, they won't see it, they'll find a loose connection and try to bill you for the call.


You'll need to get by the customer-no service bunch. Try to find out who the regulating agency is and if you're not getting service you may need to involve some muscle. When you do, **** will start to happen. Very sorry to sound so aggressive but I'm in the midst of the exact same BS.


Check out the HDTV cable forum, up a notch or two. Valuable info. Ask the same questions.


Yes, I do have an axe to grind so I'll be only too happy to offer any help I can. Good luck.


----------



## DopeCracker

I have a question, and yes it is a newbie question. Recently I purchased the Westinghouse LTV-32W6 during Black Friday at Best Buy. About a month and a half later I also bought a xbox 360 and an upconverting DVD player. Now I am looking for a decent sound system. I have been reading around and most signs pointed to the Onkyo HT-S790. Three questions, why do you pass your video through the system and where can I get a good deal on this system? And what is the difference in the HT-S790 and the HT-S800, just the HDMI?


----------



## mrgribbles

790 vs 800: Surround speakers are different and the 800 has 2 in 1 out pass through HDMI. The overall receiver may be an upgrade as well. Your best bet to compare the two may be to download the manuals in .pdf format from the Onkyo site and compare. I've been waiting for some first hand reviews of the 800.


I don't let my video get anywhere near the receiver but thats because I'm a: render unto video the video folks and unto audio the audio folks. Am I right? I dunno, could be just an OCD thing with me.


Best deal on an S790 is the Onkyo site where you can get a refurb unit for $319, last I looked. So far, every report has been rather favorable on the excellent condition of the refurb. (I think I'm the only one that had a noticeable cosmetic scratch on the sub!)


BTW have you looked at the HD DVD drive for the Xbox? Its selling for a song nowadays. I love Hi Def disks.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DopeCracker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question, and yes it is a newbie question. Recently I purchased the Westinghouse LTV-32W6 during Black Friday at Best Buy. About a month and a half later I also bought a xbox 360 and an upconverting DVD player. Now I am looking for a decent sound system. I have been reading around and most signs pointed to the Onkyo HT-S790. Three questions, why do you pass your video through the system and where can I get a good deal on this system? And what is the difference in the HT-S790 and the HT-S800, just the HDMI?



By all means get the HT-S790 while it is still available. The system rocks big time. I run the audio with fiber optic cables and the video straight to the TV via component which is just as good as HDMI but the cable is a fraction of the price of an HDMI cable. I went to a concert at our local Music Hall a few weeks ago to see Celtic Woman from the Slane Castle DVD and I am here to tell you that when I play the DVD on my 790 with the mode setting on Orchestra it sounds just as wonderful as in the live show at Music Hall with their six foot tall speakers and soundboard taking up a row of seats in the hall.


----------



## Ted the Penguin

IIRC this receiver does no video processing of any sort, its just a big switch. so judging by the quality (assumed) of the receiver, there should be no problem letting the receiver handle switching of video inputs. however there is the whole separate issue of receivers which will do conversion... like putting everything on component or HDMI... which is good and bad, good because you dont have to worry about changing inputs on your TV, bad because they could mess up your video in the process.


I personally dont have much choice for some video inputs, because its sorta rare to find a receiver with a VGA input


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They made the sub downfiring instead of forward (meaning the driver is aimed at the floor.) It's definitely not as pretty.
> 
> 
> But then again, a lot of people replace the 790's sub, and I doubt Onkyo has made significant strides in their sub's sound (that's not their focus), so eBaying it and buying one of the alternatives is probably a good option.



Why in the world did they make the sub downward firing?


----------



## DopeCracker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW have you looked at the HD DVD drive for the Xbox? Its selling for a song nowadays. I love Hi Def disks.



Well, I thought about it, but the thing I am concerned about is that when I play a dvd on the xbox 360 it plays it with a kind of bleached out effect. Do you know if that is the same case with the xbox 360 hd dvd drive?


----------



## Fishel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought these (24 inches) for my front speakers for ~$45 for the pair and that included shipping.
> http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2....id=647782&AK=1
> 
> 
> I bought these (note these are taller, 31 inches) for the back speakers.
> http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2....prod_id=886818
> 
> 
> The first ones are black, the second pair is silver. You may not want them different colors, so....



how did you attach the speakers to the stand? the front speakers don't have anything that i can tell of to attach with? the surrounds have a hanging mount on them but I'm not sure how that would work either on the stands?


----------



## Fishel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fishel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been reading along quitely about the HT-S790. I pretty much a newbie when it comes to AV stuff......
> 
> 
> I actually almost bought it several months ago but decided to wait...... now the HT-SR800 pops up with HDMI and makes it kinda interesting.... but I read a thread in here and later confirmed that the NEWER 800 has single cone woofers versus the duals in the 790... 2 (tweeter and woofer) is better then just the single woofer i guess... the poster speculated that due to the increased cost of the HDMI components Onkyo stuck in cheaper speakers.....
> 
> 
> I was shocked..... i've read so many posts here about people wanting the 800 so badly.. but it doens't seem many people notice the speaker "backward" difference.... the 800 speakers are listed as a "single full range speaker" whearas the 790's lists duals.......i suppose people will still want the 800 for the HDMI because they reckon they will upgrad the speakers later anyway.. oh well..
> 
> 
> So.. HDMI isn't that important to me... + the recoditioned S790 can still be had for $319 free shipping at shoponkyo.. so i ended up spending $359 (added the additional 2 year warranty).....




my re-conditioned 790 came in today... i haven't set it up yet but overall i am happy so far... several of the speakers have hard to see scratches on them and the reciever has a smalll scratch on the top where they used a black marker to try and hide.. but it's small....


amazing thing is the surround speakers are only single cone... i thought they were dual.... i guess the 800's speakers are not inferior to the 790's afterall.. anyway saving $100 was still worth it to me even if it doesn't have HDMI...


----------



## mrgribbles

Fishel, are you sure about the missing tweeter? Mine is plainly visible through the grill with a flashlight. If its missing, I think you got a screw Job. Not because the speakers are inferior, I don't know they are but because of not getting what you ordered. I'd be curious to know what they say. Is the part# on the speaker the same as in the manual?


----------



## Fishel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fishel, are you sure about the missing tweeter? Mine is plainly visible through the grill with a flashlight. If its missing, I think you got a screw Job. Not because the speakers are inferior, I don't know they are but because of not getting what you ordered. I'd be curious to know what they say. Is the part# on the speaker the same as in the manual?



i took a flashlight to each surround speaker and only saw 1 cone in there at the bottom of each seaker... there is nothing at the top.. it's just flat black....... in your surround speakers you can see 2 silver cones? one on the bottom and one at the top? i just looked again with a flashlight...just 1 cone or speaker in there....


are you sure your seeing 2 in yours?


i double checked the part#, it's the same as what is in the manual....


----------



## Fishel

well... according to the manual the tweeter is a 3/4 inch (2cm) Ceramic Tweeter..


that is rather small.....


is your tweeter slightly above your cone woofer and to the left of it.. almost against the far left of the speaker wall?


if that's it, i did see something... but it looked like wires and glue..... i guess it could be the tweeter if it is indeed only 3/4 inch diameter....


let me know if your tweeter are in the same position.....


----------



## mrgribbles

I'm not at home at the moment, I'll check later and let you know but it sounds like you are describing the bass reflex port that I think exits out the front on these. I should know this without looking but I suffer from early onset of adult dementia. Its my excuse for many things.


----------



## Fishel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not at home at the moment, I'll check later and let you know but it sounds like you are describing the bass reflex port that I think exits out the front on these. I should know this without looking but I suffer from early onset of adult dementia. Its my excuse for many things.



okay thanks... but i did see the bass reflex port.. it's basically a hole right? it's slightly above the woofer but to the right instead of the left... and it just looks like a hole...


thanks for checking.. let me know...just spent more $$ at monoprice.. this stuff is getting expensie... tv, onko, etc. etc.


----------



## mrgribbles

I think you just confirmed you have a tweeter on the left. I'll double check later.


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory

The 790 surround/back surround tweeter is just above the left corner of the woofer. Its small but clearly visible.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fishel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how did you attach the speakers to the stand? the front speakers don't have anything that i can tell of to attach with? the surrounds have a hanging mount on them but I'm not sure how that would work either on the stands?



Use industrial velcro to secure the fronts. I have my 2 sides and 2 backs on 48" stands and the speakers are attached with double sided foam tape which I picked up at Walmart. You need to have the side and back speakers 2 to 3 feet above your ear level (when sitting) and the front tweeters at ear level (when sitting). http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5019646 are the correct stands for the side and rear speakers.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BEAR-AvHistory* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 790 surround/back surround tweeter is just above the left corner of the woofer. Its small but clearly visible.



Only the front speaker tweeters need to be at ear level. The surrounds need to be 2 to 3 feet above ear level.


----------



## captclueless

So How many of you leave the center and front surround speaker grills on?


Does it make a difference sound wise to take them off?


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fishel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how did you attach the speakers to the stand? the front speakers don't have anything that i can tell of to attach with? the surrounds have a hanging mount on them but I'm not sure how that would work either on the stands?



Mine just sit on the stands. I looked at WalMart for the velcro whatever it is that I saw recommended on here, but my particular walMart was out, so I just said screw it. That works fine for me, but I have no small kids running around, which may be an issue for you?


----------



## mach250

Hey, for some reason the sub that was included in this package has seemed to dive. Would I be able to buy just a 10" sub and put it into the box instead of the stock one? If so what ohm is the standard speaker?


I would just get a replacement sub altogether but the ones I would get start at 400 dollars each. I can replace the sub with a decent 10" car speaker for about 80-100



Nominal Impedance


Front/Center/Surround/Subwoofer/Surround Back 8 ohm/8 ohm/8 ohm/8 ohm


Input Impedance (Subwoofer) 15 kohm/Line





so does it have to be a 8ohm sub or can I get away with 4ohm?


----------



## mrgribbles

The Onkyo sub with the 790 is powered by its own amplifier so you'll have to open the box and read the resistance across the speaker with an ohm meter (an impedance bridge would be better). The resistance you read will usually be 80% of the impedance (rule of thumb not a rule) so if you read 6.5 or so ohms the impedance rating of the speaker is likely 8. Most car speakers are 4 ohm, so be careful. You can use lower impedance but you can easily overload a small amplifier.


The next problem you will have is port tuning. The bass reflex port is tuned to a certain frequency. This has as much to do with cabinet size (volume) and speaker throw as it does with speaker size and electrical parameters. It can be done and you may hit or miss if you guess but there is some math available to help. There are other parameters also but I just wanted t give you some things to think about. You can find some really useful info up in the speaker forums.


Good luck, I admire your do it yourself attitude. I've tinkered and built subs in the past with widely mixed results, some great some garbage. I hope your mod is great but unfortunately it probably won't be just a direct drop in for best results.


----------



## Rhizzlebop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carl Edwards* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought the S790 last weekend and I'm having some difficulty with the receiver when I watch a DVD. I have an HDMI cable running from a Sony LCD television into a Panasonic up-convert DVD player. In addition, since the S790 has no HDMI connection, I ran a digital optical cord from the receiver to the DVD player. Now for the problem...when I watch a DVD, the receiver cuts off on its own and the red light begins to blink. I've messed with the settings on the DVD player, TV, and receiver and nothing seems to work. I don't know if this is some type of safety feature or what's going on with it. Please help me, I don't want to have to return it, it sounds great (when it works properly that is).




Carl, did you ever figure out this problem?


I just hooked mine up this weekend, from the recent Amazon deal.


Mine is doing the same thing.


It is definately tied to loud sound transitions, whether its a frequency and wattage output issue, or whether it is suddenly finding itself sending sound to a particular speaker with an issue. I dunno


I know the speakers are all in place and have been there for a year and a half and been hooked to two other receivers and I've never seen this problem.


Any suggestions or thoughts are welcome?


I am powering it through a relatively small computer UPS unit from APC. However, if it was a power overload to that UPS, I would expect to hear the UPS kick on, or beep or something, because I've overloaded them before with computer components.


The older receiver ran fine for the couple days it was hooked to this particular UPS, but its a Yamaha receiver from like 2001, and I think it uses slightly less power.


Any Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Rhizzlebop

If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to hear em.


Tonight I'm gonna find a scene where it does this, then unhook each speaker one at a time and see if this fixes the issue and tells me if a speaker has a short in it.


Otherwise, it must be a problem with the receiver.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhizzlebop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to hear em.
> 
> 
> Tonight I'm gonna find a scene where it does this, then unhook each speaker one at a time and see if this fixes the issue and tells me if a speaker has a short in it.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it must be a problem with the receiver.



I think the physician has healed himself. Exactly what I would do first. Especially look for that one wayward copper strand at the receiver binding post. Also, a very similar issue happened a month or so back, I don't remember the thread, could have been this one, and my recommendation was what you're going to do but another poster nailed it. Maybe you can search and find it.


----------



## Rhizzlebop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the physician has healed himself. Exactly what I would do first. Especially look for that one wayward copper strand at the receiver binding post. Also, a very similar issue happened a month or so back, I don't remember the thread, could have been this one, and my recommendation was what you're going to do but another poster nailed it. Maybe you can search and find it.



Thanks for the reply.


Someone in this thread named Carl something had the exact same issue.


But I never found a post where he fixed the issue.


I'll give that a shot, a loose wire is very possible.


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Fishel

little bit off topic but can someone recommend some good power conditioner units for A/V stuff?


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhizzlebop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> Someone in this thread named Carl something had the exact same issue.
> 
> 
> But I never found a post where he fixed the issue.
> 
> 
> I'll give that a shot, a loose wire is very possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.



This may be the thread I was thinking of. Unfortunately, the outcome was not as I remember, but the analytical approach therein is worth a shot.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post10208917


----------



## Rhizzlebop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may be the thread I was thinking of. Unfortunately, the outcome was not as I remember, but the analytical approach therein is worth a shot.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post10208917




I think I fixed the problem.


Apparently something is wrong with my rear center (6.1) speaker. Either the speaker or its wire.


I unhooked that speaker, and it is fine.


I put another speaker on those rear surround terminals and it is fine.


Since my receiver is 7.1 and my speakers are 6.1 with a bad speaker, I think I'll look for a pretty cheap/decent 2 piece set of fronts and move my current fronts to be the rear surround units.


At least my receiver seems ok.


----------



## DopeCracker

If I buy the refurb unit, what cables would I need to make it work?


----------



## Fishel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DopeCracker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I buy the refurb unit, what cables would I need to make it work?



Many refurb units come with the cables, mine did... but you'll want to use better speaker wires anyway.. 14 gauge or 16 gauge (14 being marginally better)....


----------



## cameandgone

Ive had mine for about a month now the sub seemed really week, i finally put the sub in the corner and facing the corner about 8 inches away the sub came alive, my system sounds 75% better now!!


----------



## GunPower

My sub issues have been resolved as well. I don't really know how I did it, but I fiddled with probably every option on the receiver for about a week and moved the sub all around the room, and somehow ended up with much better bass. During the fiddling, I noticed the best improvement when I changed the Cinema Filter option, although I couldn't replicate the low bass when changing it back. It was almost like the CF spontaneously turned on the subs amp, even though I know it's not related like that. It also helped to use a movie that *doesn't* have known volume problems when making judgements about the system. I'm now rattling windows when watching the Star Wars and LotR series. The sub will still be my first upgrade, _but at least it sounds like a powered sub now!_ It has nice bass now that's not limited to 1 dull note. But again, I'll still be upgrading it once I have time for a sonotube project.


----------



## mrgribbles

GunPower, you're saying what a few of us are with the Onkyo sub. Don't quit on it. It took me a lot of foolin around, including the "crawl technique" and numerous level settings and re-settings but in the end, it comes into its own.


I also agree that selecting the right source is very important. LOTR has some good tracks. I like using Kill Bill vol 1 because the opening has some super bass guitar and if your tuned right, you should hear the full note, clearly with distinct rise and fall. Definitely, not one dimensional.


----------



## Xsao

i know this is off topic, but iv never known this, can someone tell me what the difference between dts and dolby digital.


and which one is better.


THANKS


----------



## dave1smith

Shop Onkyo has an additional 10% off all refurbs from April 25 until April 29. The HT-S790 is selling for $329, so would be an additional $33 off. You get the regular $10 off as well, bringing the price to $286, a BARGAIN!! There are no shipping charges, but a few places have state tax, depending which state you live in.


This is for members only, so you would have to sign up (which only involves giving them your e-mail address).


go to this link and look at the announcement at the top of the page:

http://www.shoponkyo.com/homepage.cfm


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xsao* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i know this is off topic, but iv never known this, can someone tell me what the difference between dts and dolby digital.
> 
> 
> and which one is better.
> 
> 
> THANKS



Big subject. Why not browse through these two sites:

http://www.dolby.com/ 

http://www.dtsonline.com/ 


Lots of great info on what they are and do. Highly recommended reading.


Generally, I prefer DTS and when I'm DVD shopping, I look for DTS encoding. Just a preference thing.


----------



## Tulpa

I tend to prefer DTS, too, but it's not a deal breaker if a disc only has DD, (or even stereo or mono for older movies.)


----------



## Fragster

Wow...just saw the s790 at shoponkyo has dropped to less than $300 refurb....I was thinking of the s800 but with this low price, I can save the difference towards a Tosbiba HD-A2 player







. Since my projection TV already has DVI, I can always run the source straight to my TV via a HDMI-DVI cable.......


Couple of questions to those who've ordered thru SO......whats the initial warranty like on the refurb units? Is it a year? Don't feel like spending another $40 on the extended.


How reliable are the refurb units anyway? Is it actually worth the low price or would I be taking a big risk? I know CC often drops the prices on the ONkyo systems bigtime and I've seen them drop the S790 down to $340 with coupons last year so I can wait.


To those that ordered refurb units, are u happy with your purchase or wished that u had got it brand-new instead?


TIA

Frag


----------



## DaveOP

I'll let you know tomorrow or monday Frag. I just ordered mine late yesterday and it's set to ship today. I've heard good things about their refurbs, and I'll take pics of mine when it arrives. I went to Circuit City to hear the 800, and I was very impressed. I'm not an audiophile, and I think it'll be great for the room I plan on setting it up in. After hearing some people say that the 790 had nicer speakers, and the fact that I was going to just run HDMI to my KDS60-A2000 SXRD anyway, I figure the 3 opticals should be plenty for the audio, and I'd rather keep them seperate anyway.


With the Club discount, and the current 10% they're taking off on top of that, you can get it for sub 300, which puts the HTIB's at BB to shame.


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Couple of questions to those who've ordered thru SO......whats the initial warranty like on the refurb units? Is it a year? Don't feel like spending another $40 on the extended.
> 
> 
> How reliable are the refurb units anyway?
> 
> 
> To those that ordered refurb units, are u happy with your purchase or wished that u had got it brand-new instead?



1. the warranty for refurb is one year. Actually, if anything is wrong, you will probably find out right away. I saved my box for 2 months in case, but finally threw it out in the dumpster.

2. my looks and plays like brand-new. I can't see any difference between the refurb and a new one. A few people who post here said they say a minor blemish or scratch, something like that. I didn't.

3. I couldn't be happier.


The $40 is like any insurance -- you get it if it gives you peace of mind. I didn't think it was worth it, so didn't even consider it. Others would disagree. No right or wrong, just how you feel about it.


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveOP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll let you know tomorrow or monday Frag. I just ordered mine late yesterday and it's set to ship today. I've heard good things about their refurbs, and I'll take pics of mine when it arrives. I went to Circuit City to hear the 800, and I was very impressed. I'm not an audiophile, and I think it'll be great for the room I plan on setting it up in. After hearing some people say that the 790 had nicer speakers, and the fact that I was going to just run HDMI to my KDS60-A2000 SXRD anyway, I figure the 3 opticals should be plenty for the audio, and I'd rather keep them seperate anyway.
> 
> 
> With the Club discount, and the current 10% they're taking off on top of that, you can get it for sub 300, which puts the HTIB's at BB to shame.



Thanks Dave....I think after waiting for the s790 for so long, I might pull the trigger too tonight







...My plans are to replace the stock speakers with Velodyne fronts set later on and then replace the Sub later this year....


Again Im not a audiophile either and have NEVER owned a surround system before so I dont really have high expectations.....I could very well be 'rocking away with my 1000 watts system' ...as Flags would say










Ray


----------



## indianafanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know CC often drops the prices on the ONkyo systems bigtime and I've seen them drop the S790 down to $340 with coupons last year so I can wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Frag



Circuit City is no longer carrying the black HT-S790, at least online, and the silver will probably go away soon. Your local store may have some in stock, but, if you want to get it, the current sale at ShopOnkyo is probably the cheapest price you'll find.


Just my $.02


----------



## Fragster

Question for those who jumped on to this from TV stereo speakers::


1) Did u notice a lot of difference with the presence of surround sound+sub?

2) Without having to read back the entire post, what are some of the immediate settings for cross-overs I should set?

3) Since I only have standard DVD player (will be using Toslink to connect to receiver), should I use all 7 speakers or use 5 for now since SD dvd's only support 5.1?

3) I might pick up the Toshiba HD-A2 player within the month or so I can run that straight to my 57"RPTV via Hdmi-Dvi cable, correct? And then route off the audio from the player to the receiver using another optical?


Thx again

Frag


PS: Ordered it for $286+taxes so very happy with the price ...only hope I dont have regrets with purchasing a refurb unit later.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question for those who jumped on to this from TV stereo speakers::
> 
> 
> 1) Did u notice a lot of difference with the presence of surround sound+sub?
> 
> 2) Without having to read back the entire post, what are some of the immediate settings for cross-overs I should set?
> 
> 3) Since I only have standard DVD player (will be using Toslink to connect to receiver), should I use all 7 speakers or use 5 for now since SD dvd's only support 5.1?
> 
> 3) I might pick up the Toshiba HD-A2 player within the month or so I can run that straight to my 57"RPTV via Hdmi-Dvi cable, correct? And then route off the audio from the player to the receiver using another optical?
> 
> 
> Thx again
> 
> Frag
> 
> 
> PS: Ordered it for $286+taxes so very happy with the price ...only hope I dont have regrets with purchasing a refurb unit later.



1) ABSOLUTELY, UNQUESTIONABLY, POSITIVELY, especially from having a sub. Regarding a Toshiba HD DVD player, I personally get more enjoyment from the improved sound from HD-DVD than from the improved picture.

2) Use default crossover settings.

3) Use 7 or 5 whatever you prefer. You won't notice much difference, if any, between 5.1 and 7.1 right now.

4?) Sounds good.


PS: Bought mine new. You will likely be pleased with refurb although I CAN vouch for Onkyo service as being quite good in the event of a problem.


----------



## hangon

Ok, did anybody put these speakers on the wall ?, that is the only thing that is helding me back... the front channel speakers are too big...


any suggestions.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hangon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, did anybody put these speakers on the wall ?, that is the only thing that is helding me back... the front channel speakers are too big...
> 
> 
> any suggestions.



The front speakers have a reflex port on the back and should not be mounted against the wall without clearance in back.


----------



## hangon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The front speakers have a reflex port on the back and should not be mounted against the wall without clearance in back.



thanks, how much clearance is required, if its not that much clearance can I put it on the wall... will it be too ugly


----------



## ravneet

guys i am a complete nOOb and 790 is my first HTIB ever, i spent a lot of time on reading the manual but was unable to connect my cable set-top box with AV reciever, i dont want to use the 'analog audio L/R output' coz its teh worst quality, can smone pls tell me wat to do, considering my noobness pls be elaborate. it doesnt have a svideo or a optical output, coaxial i am not sure....i am unable to post teh link to teh pic coz its my first post, the set top box is "DCT700 Digital Cable Box"....









thanks in advance


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ravneet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> guys i am a complete nOOb and 790 is my first HTIB ever, i spent a lot of time on reading the manual but was unable to connect my cable set-top box with AV reciever, i dont want to use the 'analog audio L/R output' coz its teh worst quality, can smone pls tell me wat to do, considering my noobness pls be elaborate. it doesnt have a svideo or a optical output, coaxial i am not sure....i am unable to post teh link to teh pic coz its my first post, the set top box is "DCT700 Digital Cable Box"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance



You have no choice except to use the analog audio L/R output because its the only connections your DCT700 has. I would suggest contacting your cable company and ask for a newer box with more connectivity. As it stands now it will be illegal for cable operators to use this box after July 1 of this year. Check out this link. http://production.broadcastnewsroom....sp?id=127610-0


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hangon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, did anybody put these speakers on the wall ?, that is the only thing that is helding me back... the front channel speakers are too big...
> 
> 
> any suggestions.



Here's a lnk to one of many on this subject: http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/sp...heater-systems 


In it they say to position the main speakers at least 1 ft from the wall. Other articles say at least 2 ft.


----------



## StealthLSU

I just got the HT-S800 and had a question.


The volume goes from 1-79, what is acceptable for use? If you are listening at 70 or above will anything blow out or can you listen at max with no problems?


BTW, I loved the auto speaker setup it has.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StealthLSU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got the HT-S800 and had a question.
> 
> 
> The volume goes from 1-79, what is acceptable for use? If you are listening at 70 or above will anything blow out or can you listen at max with no problems?
> 
> 
> BTW, I loved the auto speaker setup it has.



I've had mine up to 70 for a few minutes listening to music and didn't have any problem. It sounded really good with no distortion. It was really loud, I don't think I need it that loud but I just wanted to test it out. I've had mine a couple of weeks and really enjoy it. Enjoy yours.


----------



## MikeyYoz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow...just saw the s790 at shoponkyo has dropped to less than $300 refurb....I was thinking of the s800 but with this low price, I can save the difference towards a Tosbiba HD-A2 player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Since my projection TV already has DVI, I can always run the source straight to my TV via a HDMI-DVI cable.......
> 
> 
> Couple of questions to those who've ordered thru SO......whats the initial warranty like on the refurb units? Is it a year? Don't feel like spending another $40 on the extended.
> 
> 
> How reliable are the refurb units anyway? Is it actually worth the low price or would I be taking a big risk? I know CC often drops the prices on the ONkyo systems bigtime and I've seen them drop the S790 down to $340 with coupons last year so I can wait.
> 
> 
> To those that ordered refurb units, are u happy with your purchase or wished that u had got it brand-new instead?
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> Frag



I got the black refurb of the s790 and could not be happier. The system looks brand spanking new and yes the initial warranty is 1 year. Right now I have it set up in a room that is 15x20(I think). And the sound is phenomenal. I got this system looking at a long term investment because I plan on moving out of my house very soon so I said what the heck.


I got it for 319$ shipped and it figures it dropped to below 300$ a week after my purchase







But if you look now, the black is gone and all they have left are silver refurbs for 350$. I say... grab em while they last, the s800 speaker quality compared to the s790 is a downgrade and basically your getting the s800 for the HDMI passthrough. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Theo-Prof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a lnk to one of many on this subject: http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/sp...heater-systems
> 
> 
> In it they say to position the main speakers at least 1 ft from the wall. Other articles say at least 2 ft.



Due to space limitations, I had to place my center speaker on a shelf on the wall behind my TV. The rear of the speaker is about 1 3/4 inches from the wall. While this might not be the best for optimal sound quality, this should be sufficient room for the bass reflex port.


Kevin


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theo-Prof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Due to space limitations, I had to place my center speaker on a shelf on the wall behind my TV. The rear of the speaker is about 1 3/4 inches from the wall. While this might not be the best for optimal sound quality, this should be sufficient room for the bass reflex port.
> 
> 
> Kevin



I would find it hard to disagree with both your assessments. The reflex port typically comes into play at the lower range of the frequency response curve but if your speakers are set to small and your xover is set right for your system it could be OK. In any case, for all frequencies, the port should be able to breathe and your positioning would allow this. I believe the referenced source(s) are primarily concerning themselves with sound reflection and other acoustic considerations. I've seen quite a few pics where people have rear ported speakers hanging flush on the wall. Not really a good idea.


----------



## Ed4252




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeyYoz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the s800 speaker quality compared to the s790 is a downgrade and basically your getting the s800 for the HDMI passthrough. Correct me if I'm wrong.



can someone comfirm this please? Is the sound quality really better on the 790? What if you have a TV that has HDMI capabilities?


----------



## DaveOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ed4252* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can someone comfirm this please? Is the sound quality really better on the 790? What if you have a TV that has HDMI capabilities?



HDMI isnt going to make the sound any better than Optical, I dont think that was the design. I decided to go with the 790 because it was alot less expensive, and the mass feelings here seemed to be that it was a better sounding unit. I run HDMI right to my devices for video, and decided to keep optical for audio.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ed4252* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can someone comfirm this please? Is the sound quality really better on the 790? What if you have a TV that has HDMI capabilities?



It's not the receiver that affects the sound, it's the substandard speakers the 800 was saddled with (not that the 790's speakers were anything to blow you away.) If you get a set of speakers from a company like Polk or Paradigm for EITHER system, you'll see a marked improvement.


----------



## Fragster

[/quote]I got it for 319$ shipped and it figures it dropped to below 300$ a week after my purchase







But if you look now, the black is gone and all they have left are silver refurbs for 350$. I say... grab em while they last, the s800 speaker quality compared to the s790 is a downgrade and basically your getting the s800 for the HDMI passthrough. Correct me if I'm wrong.[/quote]


Thanks...actually, I did pull the trigger on the S790 that same day for $286+taxes...figured for under $300, even if the system lasts me for a year, I would have no regrets







. But I plan on keeping it for a while and I plan to upgrade the stock speakers with Velodynes and the sub with Bic later this year.


But since Im 'upgrading' from TV speakers, the stock speakers/sub may very well satisfy me for a long time










Frag


PS: Delivery date is today so it might be a long night for me tonight. Already have "Deja-Vu" and "Night at the Museum" from Netflix at home right now for trial


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Thanks...actually, I did pull the trigger on the S790 that same day for $286+taxes...figured for under $300, even if the system lasts me for a year, I would have no regrets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I plan on keeping it for a while and I plan to upgrade the stock speakers with Velodynes and the sub with Bic later this year.
> 
> Delivery date is today so it might be a long night for me tonight. Already have "Deja-Vu" and "Night at the Museum" from Netflix at home right now for trial



You're going to love it, I guarantee it. Let us know how the set-up goes.


----------



## tennisfan16

I had the 790, but I took it back to circuit city and got the 800. I really can't tell a diffrence in speaker quality between the two.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tennisfan16* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the 790, but I took it back to circuit city and got the 800. I really can't tell a diffrence in speaker quality between the two.



Thanks for the comparison. I've waiting for someone to give an opinion thats heard them both.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tennisfan16* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the 790, but I took it back to circuit city and got the 800. I really can't tell a diffrence in speaker quality between the two.



I have the 800 and also wanted to see what someone who's heard both the 790 and 800 had to say about an SQ comparison. I'd heard the 790 system in stores but there's nothing like an actual in-home comparison.


----------



## Xsao

lately my sound has been going down, i play a song, it starts at one volume, then it will cut down and get softer, anyone know the problem (someones mention this before)


I have the crossover at 100 stock speakers, and there all set to small.


and im running it from my comp.


Thanks


----------



## DaveOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave....I think after waiting for the s790 for so long, I might pull the trigger too tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...My plans are to replace the stock speakers with Velodyne fronts set later on and then replace the Sub later this year....
> 
> 
> Again Im not a audiophile either and have NEVER owned a surround system before so I dont really have high expectations.....I could very well be 'rocking away with my 1000 watts system' ...as Flags would say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray



'


I finally got my new system earlier today, and I am extremely impressed. It was well packed, showed up in perfect shape. It had every cable/remote/manual that a new one would have come with, and I havent seen any cosmetic damage at all. The speakers sound great for a HTIB, especially the fronts and centers, at least imho.


----------



## DaveOP

Few pics of the setup and receiver. Both dont show any physical damage or flaws afaik.

http://star.walagata.com/w/daveop/setup.jpg 

http://star.walagata.com/w/daveop/receiver.jpg


----------



## mrgribbles

Thanks for the pics. I like your set up. Really nice TV stand/cabinet. Take some time in speaker calibration and alignment and I think you'll be very impressed. Good luck with it and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Fragster

Orderd my refurb for $286+taxes on Friday and received the package yesterday...this is the first refurb purchase ever in my life and despite my worries, the system appeared flawless and even had a glossy look...inspected all the speakers, receiver and sub and did not find any blemish apart from the sticker that read "Refurb unit".


Was surprised at the size of the speakers/sub though....they are big! Anyway, I immediately went to Home Depot and bought a 50ft reel of 16-gauge wire for $17.99. Came back home and started the hookup. Man..I had such a hard time getting the wires into the back of the receiver...couldn't they make it a little easier










Anyway, Im using the system as 5.1 for now (dont have space for all 7 speakers) and have set all speakers to 'small' and cross-over to 80 as Mr Gribbles mentioned. My sub-cable is coming today from Monoprice so I have set the sub to 'none' for now.


My DVD is connected via optical and I remembered to change the setup on my player to "PCM". Put in "Incredibles" DVD and even without the sub connected, I said 'wow'......the dialogues were very clean and audible unlike my TV speakers where the bass+dialogue+surrounds were all muddled into one.


The starting scene was Mr Incredibles,Frozone do the interview and the sound only comes from the fronts+center and when it jumps to the car chase scene, the entire 5 speakers come alive....VERY COOL







...all this without the sub, of course.


Will be hooking up the sub today (hopefully) and the black unit also matched my black Hitachi 57" HDTV. Wife also liked the overall look and sound.


Some questions:

1) What sound mode are u guys using for movies?

2) I have a standard Dish receiver and I connected the audio using the RCA jacks into input one on the receiver but am getting no sound from the TV
















3) what's the level on the volume on the sub? halfway, etc?


Overall, am very pleased with my $300 purchase.....from the threads here, I was under the impression I'd would have upgrade the speakers/sub ASAP but for my ubernoob ears, the stock sound more than decent. I might focus on the picking up the Toshiba HD-A2 now instead of the speaker/sub upgrades.


Tia

Frag


----------



## slogun

Yes, nice pix/setup.

I assume you have taken the back out of the cabinet?

Do you feel the components get enough ventillation with the glass doors closed?


I have a similar type of cabinet and have removed not only the entire back, but have taken the glass out of the doors as well. It doesn't look as good that way, but I'm concerned about heat.


----------



## DaveOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, nice pix/setup.
> 
> I assume you have taken the back out of the cabinet?
> 
> Do you feel the components get enough ventillation with the glass doors closed?
> 
> 
> I have a similar type of cabinet and have removed not only the entire back, but have taken the glass out of the doors as well. It doesn't look as good that way, but I'm concerned about heat.



The cabinets have large openings in the back, and I tend to open the glass doors when I am running PS3/360/Receiver. I am going to get some AC Fans to plug into the back of the receiver, and probably for the gaming consoles as well to pump some air into them. Something like a computer case fan would work perfectly I think, and I should be able to get something relatively silent.


----------



## DaveOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2) I have a standard Dish receiver and I connected the audio using the RCA jacks into input one on the receiver but am getting no sound from the TV




If I understand your question, you ran the audio out to the receiver, and the video out to the TV, and you're getting audio from the receiver, but not from the television speakers? That's how it's going to work if I understand you correctly, unless you mean that you're not getting any audio from the receiver/speakers.


----------



## mrgribbles

Fragster,


Getting any new system is great. Enjoy the rush. I think you'll get a lot of good miles out of the speakers, they really are not as bad as some have let on. I think the mantra, Onkyo makes receivers not speakers is close now to Urban Legend.


Binding posts are a pain. The other option is to use "banana" plugs on the receiver end. You actually get a better (read reliable) connection. You can do it yourself with the 16 ga wire and plugs from radio shack or monoprice etc. Certainly not necessary.


I thought mine came with a cheapo sub cable. If yours did, go ahead and plug it in until the other arrives, won't hurt.


Xover settings and large vs small settings are something I would experiment with. Technically the speakers should be set to small but I have had good success with large and small settings but I do think the 80 xover is right for my system. Once again, others have it at 100 or even 120. No one is wrong. Half the fun with this system is tweaking. Speaker alignment and position are critical to get the most out it so I do hope you like tinkering.


Some answers:

1) I have mine set to play DD EX (you can set this for auto in the set up menu) when DD 5.1 is being transmitted. When DTS or DD 2.0 is on the line I use Neo 6 Cinema mode(DTS decoding and mixing). If your DVD player supports it you may want to hook up the analog 5.1 connections. Really great sound. Also, don't forget to select your format of choice from within the DVD player. For example, if DTS is on the disk you typically have to choose it or it will default to DD. Assuming of course you prefer DTS.

2) Not really sure I understand what you're trying to say here because I don't know the "standard" dish box. If you go from the SAT box to the receiver, you should be outputting your audio through the external speakers not the TV?? You have to select it with the remote, I think?? If your SAT box doesn't have an optical or coax out, get them to give you one that does. You want it. You need it.

3)Start at half. Don't max it or any other sub at the sub. Give yourself some headroom. Subs belong on the floor, not the ceiling. As time goes on you may want to beg, borrow, steal or buy a sound level pressure meter to dial these bad boys in. For the time being your ear is OK but its pretty deceptive.


Yep, I was impressed with the clarity and detail in dialog which is very important to me. no more thumb on the remote volume button.


After you get your system/sub set up, try the Twister DVD. The effects sound track is really impressive in surround. You'll be looking out your window to see where the storm is.


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveOP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I understand your question, you ran the audio out to the receiver, and the video out to the TV, and you're getting audio from the receiver, but not from the television speakers? That's how it's going to work if I understand you correctly, unless you mean that you're not getting any audio from the receiver/speakers.



Sorry for not making it clear....I'm not getting audio from the receiver+speakers.....I have my TV speakers turned off in the TV menu.


Thanks

Frag


----------



## gugu009

Aite...I've been lurking for a while...and have read/skimmed through every post here and other forums...appreciate all your insights so much!


I do have a question below all my specs...


My TV is going to be delivered this Friday...

Philips 42PF7421D 42" LCD (refurb)

-only 1 HDMI input (but can buy a switch in the future if needed)


Bought the Onkyo HT-S790 (refurb) after originally buying the HT-590S...

Ordered it Friday, delivered Tues...

wanted a powered subwoofer...and the colors now match my TV...

I'll probably just go 5.1 and maybe sell the sub and the 2 back surrounds and see about getting a better sub...(we'll see after I test the sub out)


Bought the Philips DVP5982 Up-Scaling DVD Player...

-will connect using HDMI and digital audio coaxial (all from monoprice of course)


I only have a ps2 and I'll connect that with a component adapter and digital audio optial


And I'll get an OTA HDTV antenna...


Aite now that that's out of the way...


MY QUESTION is, since my cable is only analog (no box or anything - just the coax cable)

How do I get the sound from the TV to the receiver?

just RCA? or digital optical? I understand I'm not going to get digital sound or whatever...

I just want to know what cable to use so the sound comes out of the onkyo's...


silly, probably obvious question i know...


After the answer, I'll buy my cables from monoprice


Thanks!


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry for not making it clear....I'm not getting audio from the receiver+speakers.....I have my TV speakers turned off in the TV menu.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Frag



Make sure you are selecting the correct input. You can do this via the remote.


----------



## DaveOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Make sure you are selecting the correct input. You can do this via the remote.



I used RCA cables to hook up my DVR as well and it comes out Video2, if that's any help.


----------



## mrgribbles

gugu009, use what ever you have on the TV for audio out. It could be a 2 channel rca output or I would suspect you might have a coax out, if so, use that. Its possible that the TV will output DD over coax if not it will probably downmix it to 2 channel PCM which will then be converted to DD 5.1 in the receiver. You will likely get some form of digital after all.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveOP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used RCA cables to hook up my DVR as well and it comes out Video2, if that's any help.



Is that by necessity or by choice. If your DVR has anything other than 2 channel analog I think you'd be better off using it.


----------



## gugu009




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> gugu009, use what ever you have on the TV for audio out. It could be a 2 channel rca output or I would suspect you might have a coax out, if so, use that. Its possible that the TV will output DD over coax if not it will probably downmix it to 2 channel PCM which will then be converted to DD 5.1 in the receiver. You will likely get some form of digital after all.



dang the dvd player will be using the only coax available on the tv and dvd player...


so i guess RCA it is...


so you're saying that if i used coax for the tv sound, I could possibly get better sound than if i just used RCA?


thanks again


----------



## mrgribbles

Actually your TV coax cable in connection is probably digital & analog depending on the stations. When you're in analog on the TV it probably won't make much difference what you use but for digital coax out should be the better option.


But do not despair. Coax is very easy to hook up with a Y (don't turn both on at the same time) or even better a switch box of some sort. Monoprice.com can probably help you on this.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gugu009* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dang the dvd player will be using the only coax available on the tv and dvd player...
> 
> 
> so i guess RCA it is...



You can get a coaxial to optical converter. Run a coax from the TV to the converter, then an optical cable from the converter to an available optical input on the receiver.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=


----------



## kousikb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gugu009* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Aite...I've been lurking for a while...and have read/skimmed through every post here and other forums...appreciate all your insights so much!
> 
> 
> I do have a question below all my specs...
> 
> 
> My TV is going to be delivered this Friday...
> 
> Philips 42PF7421D 42" LCD (refurb)
> 
> -only 1 HDMI input (but can buy a switch in the future if needed)
> 
> ..
> 
> Bought the Philips DVP5982 Up-Scaling DVD Player...
> 
> -will connect using HDMI and digital audio coaxial (all from monoprice of course)
> 
> 
> I only have a ps2 and I'll connect that with a component adapter and digital audio optial
> 
> 
> And I'll get an OTA HDTV antenna...
> 
> 
> Aite now that that's out of the way...
> 
> 
> MY QUESTION is, since my cable is only analog (no box or anything - just the coax cable)
> 
> How do I get the sound from the TV to the receiver?
> 
> just RCA? or digital optical? I understand I'm not going to get digital sound or whatever...
> 
> I just want to know what cable to use so the sound comes out of the onkyo's...
> 
> 
> silly, probably obvious question i know...
> 
> 
> After the answer, I'll buy my cables from monoprice
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Your TV might have the QAM tuner (did a qucick search on google, although it might not be mentioned in the spec), which can tune to all the non-encrypted digital channels and you can enjoy DD5.1 for most of the HDTV shows.

In fact you don't have to buy too many cable because of the HDMI connection you have (provided the philips DVD player passes through true 5.1 signal via HDMI).


Thus,

- Connect the HDMI out of your DVD player to your TV HDMI input

- Connect the digital coax out of your TV to your Onkyo Receiver input

- Connect the digital optical out of your PS2 to receiver

- Connect the component out of yor PS2 directly to the TV input


That's it ! If your TV has got QAM tuner, you will get true DD5.1 sound from your setup, else you have OTA HD always ( I use OTA HD, although I have the QAM tuner and QAM signals from cable).


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kousikb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In fact you don't have to buy too many cable because of the HDMI connection you have (provided the philips DVD player passes through true 5.1 signal via HDMI).



I could be wrong, but I don't think that player does. I believe he needs an additional digital audio cable from the player to the receiver. And that player is coax only (although the adapter can solve that.)


----------



## gugu009




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think that player does. I believe he needs an additional digital audio cable from the player to the receiver. And that player is coax only (although the adapter can solve that.)



ya...the adapter idea is great...thanks


the tv does have a qam tuner in it...


its says it in the pdf specs...



hmm...maybe i should find a dvd player that passes 5.1 through the hdmi...

that would definitely make it easier...


but the adapter will also work fine...


thanks so much...


i'm learning about all this on the go!

i'm excited about setting all this up once everything gets to me!


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gugu009* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmm...maybe i should find a dvd player that passes 5.1 through the hdmi...
> 
> that would definitely make it easier...



I think you have to go pretty high end for that, but there might be one. Might ask the DVD forum here.


----------



## gugu009




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you have to go pretty high end for that, but there might be one. Might ask the DVD forum here.



i guess the adapter will do then...


thanks so much guys...


im seriously a noob at all this...but you guys have helped so much in helping me understand how all this stuff works!


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gugu009* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i guess the adapter will do then...
> 
> 
> thanks so much guys...
> 
> 
> im seriously a noob at all this...



Same here, bro....when it comes to overclocking PC's, I consider that second nature to me but this home theater stuff is just plain French (yes, I failed French so many times at school







)


After setting my s790 last night and reading the manual, I was so confused, I had 2 beers and went straight to bed







...good thing we have AVS and where the hell is Flags this days










Frag


----------



## mrgribbles

My man is rockin with 1000 watts.


----------



## blakemsf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Orderd my refurb for $286+taxes on Friday and received the package yesterday...this is the first refurb purchase ever in my life and despite my worries, the system appeared flawless and even had a glossy look...inspected all the speakers, receiver and sub and did not find any blemish apart from the sticker that read "Refurb unit".



I too ordered my referb on Friday (I have been waiting months for this system to drop below the $300 mark) and FedEx said they delivered it today!! This is my first HT system ever but after reading on here I am very optimistic about my experience.


----------



## DaveOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is that by necessity or by choice. If your DVR has anything other than 2 channel analog I think you'd be better off using it.



It was by force until just now when my Monoprice optical cables showed up  running all 3 devices (PS3, 360 Elite, and 8300HD through optical now)


----------



## captclueless

So I ran into a small issue today.


Was watching a movie, and about 10 minutes to the end, the sound from the receiver just shut off Completely. The receiver was still on, and the movie still playing, but no sound.


Turned the receiver off, then on again right away, and the sound came back.


This was a new unit, not a refurb. Should I take it back? I really don't want to upgrade right now, due to my financial situation.


Thanks.


----------



## entermymatrix03

I have a question regarding the crossover on this system. I want just a little more bass from my system. would turning the crossover up or down have any effect on that? what is the purpose of the crossover setting?


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entermymatrix03* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding the crossover on this system. I want just a little more bass from my system. would turning the crossover up or down have any effect on that? what is the purpose of the crossover setting?



I was able to finally hook my sub to the receiver after getting the sub cable from monoprice......


My first impression of the sub was "where the hell is the base!!" I went into panic mode and immediately thought 'hhmmm...this is the reason why most people are upgrading the sub as the first component"...then I did the only thing I could do....RTFM


Set the cross-over to 80, speakers to small all around, went into the bass option and increased the DB to slightly higher (dont recall the number) and increased the sub vloume to about 50%.


Put in "Windtalker" (good movie to test surround/bass) and noticed the difference was like night/day compared to when I first started up










So make sure that u play around with the settings as the defaults are not optimised at all.


Hope this helps.


On the same note, what kind of remote are u guys using with the s790? I mean any universal programmable ones where I can set a macro so on one touch, several devices turn on/off at the same time? MY wife doesn't like the fact to watch TV off the receiver/speakers, she has to turn on the receiver and then turn on the Disk box and then the TV.....she keeps pushing the wrong mode and sometimes turns everything off










Frag


PS: Luving my system so far and was able to get my Dish working with the receiver/speakers too and in "stereo mode".


----------



## mrgribbles

Any programmable remote will likely work. If your only interest is having a one push "wife" button, than any that will do macros should work. I have a Sony AX-1400 (selling now for lo bucks) that has a very good (I think better than the Harmonys') PC interface but as in all things it has its idiosyncrasies so I can't recommend it with great enthusiasm. I had a Harmony that I returned because it was too difficult to overcome the defaults in its PC programming or I didn't spend enough time with it. I wouldn't get one that didn't have PC programming simply because its easier to really customize and I control a bunch of gear with it. The remote that comes with the Motorola 64xx or 34xx series STB will accept macros and that is where I put my wife buttons. One tip, the receiver uses a separate on - off code so you may need to program two buttons.


About your bass: Take a look at this: http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/sp...ofer-placement 


It works. Sub placement is very important


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory

Newbie question,


Can anyone give me some tips of when to select the different 'listning modes' on a 7.1 setup? I have Dolby EX set to auto.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BEAR-AvHistory* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Newbie question,
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me some tips of when to select the different 'listning modes' on a 7.1 setup? I have Dolby EX set to auto.




No real tips because everyone is different. Just experiment with them at different times (when watching a movie, listening to music, radio, XM, etc.)


I usually use Pro Logic IIx Movie or DD EX for movies, as well as normal TV. DTS Neo6 if it has a DTS soundtrack. All Channel Stereo for radio and CDs.


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory

Is there anyway to tell the kind of soundtrack, DD/DTS, on over the cable system movies?


----------



## Tulpa

Not really. It's usually advertised as Dolby Digital or Dolby Surround (or sometimes just "surround sound"), but sometimes I doubt it's actually what they say it is.


It's very unlikely that they'll use DTS.


But even if it's stereo, the receiver can process it pretty well.


----------



## jshigashi

Hi, I'm a total noob when it comes to home theatre... I am going to pick up this HTIB this weekend but am not sure where to put the rear & surround sound speakers. Can anyone give some insight as to where? My room is 14' wide, 24' long. My viewing area is 14' X 14', with 10' behind me.


Do I put the speakers in the back of the room (preferred), or right behind the couch? Also, is it bad to put the sub behind the couch?



(I drew a basic layout on paint, but I'm not sure if I can/how to post it.)


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BEAR-AvHistory* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to tell the kind of soundtrack, DD/DTS, on over the cable system movies?



If you press the info button on your remote the receiver display, with every button press, should cycle through volume, what its receiving 2.0, DD 2.0, 5.1, pcm, etc., and what you are putting out to the speakers, dd plii, dd ex, neo:6, etc.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jshigashi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm a total noob when it comes to home theatre... I am going to pick up this HTIB this weekend but am not sure where to put the rear & surround sound speakers. Can anyone give some insight as to where? My room is 14' wide, 24' long. My viewing area is 14' X 14', with 10' behind me.
> 
> 
> Do I put the speakers in the back of the room (preferred), or right behind the couch? Also, is it bad to put the sub behind the couch?
> 
> 
> 
> (I drew a basic layout on paint, but I'm not sure if I can/how to post it.)



This is the usual recommended layout. You want them aimed where you are sitting.


The sub can be almost anywhere as long as it can project out into the room. If it is muffled, you'll probably not get the most out of it.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jshigashi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm a total noob when it comes to home theatre... I am going to pick up this HTIB this weekend but am not sure where to put the rear & surround sound speakers. Can anyone give some insight as to where? My room is 14' wide, 24' long. My viewing area is 14' X 14', with 10' behind me.
> 
> 
> Do I put the speakers in the back of the room (preferred), or right behind the couch? Also, is it bad to put the sub behind the couch?
> 
> 
> 
> (I drew a basic layout on paint, but I'm not sure if I can/how to post it.)



Go to the HTIB alternatives thread, the first post by G-star has a bunch of great links on speaker placement. Basically the surrounds to the right and left of you, the rears to the rear of your seating, if possible and find a good corner for the sub. But read what the pros say.


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you press the info button on your remote the receiver display, with every button press, should cycle through volume, what its receiving 2.0, DD 2.0, 5.1, pcm, etc., and what you are putting out to the speakers, dd plii, dd ex, neo:6, etc.



Thanks will give it a try


----------



## jshigashi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go to the HTIB alternatives thread, the first post by G-star has a bunch of great links on speaker placement. Basically the surrounds to the right and left of you, the rears to the rear of your seating, if possible and find a good corner for the sub. But read what the pros say.



Thx Mr Gribbles


----------



## ravneet

Hi, i got my 790 few days back and had it all hooked up, while everything seemed fine i noticed some crackling sound from front right speaker, removed the front magnetic sheild and noticed that the black paper bubble, the one located between the 2 cones, was pushed inside halfway. i was able to gently pull it out by pressing along the edges and it popped right out and i was very very gentle; the sound got fine but i am still concerned shud i take it to the repair shop? also can u guys pls. tell me what is teh function of this black paper bubble. also its a refurb. and has 1 yr warranty on it.

Edit: i think it is the "SILK DOME TWEETER" that was pressed in.


----------



## DaveOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was able to finally hook my sub to the receiver after getting the sub cable from monoprice......
> 
> 
> My first impression of the sub was "where the hell is the base!!" I went into panic mode and immediately thought 'hhmmm...this is the reason why most people are upgrading the sub as the first component"...then I did the only thing I could do....RTFM
> 
> 
> Set the cross-over to 80, speakers to small all around, went into the bass option and increased the DB to slightly higher (dont recall the number) and increased the sub vloume to about 50%.
> 
> 
> Put in "Windtalker" (good movie to test surround/bass) and noticed the difference was like night/day compared to when I first started up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So make sure that u play around with the settings as the defaults are not optimised at all.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> On the same note, what kind of remote are u guys using with the s790? I mean any universal programmable ones where I can set a macro so on one touch, several devices turn on/off at the same time? MY wife doesn't like the fact to watch TV off the receiver/speakers, she has to turn on the receiver and then turn on the Disk box and then the TV.....she keeps pushing the wrong mode and sometimes turns everything off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frag
> 
> 
> PS: Luving my system so far and was able to get my Dish working with the receiver/speakers too and in "stereo mode".



All excellent suggestions. I was weary of my sub too, but this made it sound night/day better than how it started. Still balancing it and positioning, but very pleased so far with this system.


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jshigashi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm a total noob when it comes to home theatre... I am going to pick up this HTIB this weekend but am not sure where to put the rear & surround sound speakers. Can anyone give some insight as to where? My room is 14' wide, 24' long. My viewing area is 14' X 14', with 10' behind me.
> 
> 
> Do I put the speakers in the back of the room (preferred), or right behind the couch? Also, is it bad to put the sub behind the couch?)



this link is to something that is pretty good:
http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messa...79/129023.html


----------



## kicks

I'm buying this system in a little under 2 weeks, can somebody point me to an authentic 10% off or $100 off coupon from ebay? pretty please, I know a bit off topic but you will save me money.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ravneet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, i got my 790 few days back and had it all hooked up, while everything seemed fine i noticed some crackling sound from front right speaker, removed the front magnetic sheild and noticed that the black paper bubble, the one located between the 2 cones, was pushed inside halfway. i was able to gently pull it out by pressing along the edges and it popped right out and i was very very gentle; the sound got fine but i am still concerned shud i take it to the repair shop? also can u guys pls. tell me what is teh function of this black paper bubble. also its a refurb. and has 1 yr warranty on it.
> 
> Edit: i think it is the "SILK DOME TWEETER" that was pressed in.



Tweeter it is. Good surgery. If its OK, then its OK. Its your shot to call whether you'd feel more comfortable taking it back. Since its a soft dome probably no harm done. If it was a hardened dome then definitely take it back. Your decision. Good luck.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveOP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All excellent suggestions. I was weary of my sub too, but this made it sound night/day better than how it started. Still balancing it and positioning, but very pleased so far with this system.



Keep at it, you'll get it. If you want to spend some time and raise the wife's eyebrows, but get results try this:
http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/sp...ofer-placement 


It works!!


----------



## bauermj

I guess this is what I get for ordering refurbished from shoponkyo!


I received my order today and it has come with the WRONG receiver. I ordered the HTS790(Silver) which should come with receiver HT-R540. Instead, after I have hauled this 100lb box in and begun to set everything, I now see that I was shipped receiver HT-R340 (which I believe comes with the 590 HTiB?).


----------



## mrgribbles

WOW. That sucks. Sorry to hear about that. I've read that Onkyo's cust no service will give you a tough time about returning components (read - return the whole package) but some have been successful badgering them into just returning the defective piece. Good luck with this lousy situation.


----------



## bauermj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WOW. That sucks. Sorry to hear about that. I've read that Onkyo's cust no service will give you a tough time about returning components (read - return the whole package) but some have been successful badgering them into just returning the defective piece. Good luck with this lousy situation.



Well, thanks for the fair warning. I just got off the phone with them.


The woman that I spoke with was quite short and at no point in time did she ever apologize for the inconvenice or mistake (which is annoying...Having to haul a 105lb box up 3 stories, to spend 4 or 5 hours modifying an entertainment center as well as building speaker stands and running wires. Only to realize as I attempt to connect the final 2 speakers of the 7.1 that I didn't have a 7.1 receiever in front of me!)


So, she offered to charge my card another $350 (thanks), send a brand new HT790S system, have me haul it up again and simply swap receivers. They will provide a prepaid shipping label and I must return a complete set (w/ the 340 receiver) to get a refund on the 2nd charge.


Not exactly the solution I was hoping for (was wishing for: overnight the receiver and I will ship back the 340). I'm glad this was only for a $300 HTiB purchase instead of something more $$. I most likely will avoid Onkyo simpy from an accuracy and customer service standpoint. They should realize that they made all of the mistakes in this transaction and should be willing to make them right as soon as possible with as little trouble to the customer as possible.


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bauermj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The woman that I spoke with was quite short and at no point in time did she ever apologize for the inconvenice or mistake (which is annoying...
> 
> 
> So, she offered to charge my card another $350 (thanks), send a brand new HT790S system, have me haul it up again and simply swap receivers. They will provide a prepaid shipping label and I must return a complete set (w/ the 340 receiver) to get a refund on the 2nd charge.



Sorry you had such a bad experience. Charging you until they get the old one back is pretty much standard with any online order place (and I can't blame them), but it is totally inexcusable not to apologize, reassure you that they'll make it right, etc. all the good customer service things.


I might be wrong, but I think others on this site have had a better experience with onkyo's people, so perhaps you were unlucky enough to get the bad apple.


----------



## bauermj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry you had such a bad experience. Charging you until they get the old one back is pretty much standard with any online order place (and I can't blame them), but it is totally inexcusable not to apologize, reassure you that they'll make it right, etc. all the good customer service things.
> 
> 
> I might be wrong, but I think others on this site have had a better experience with onkyo's people, so perhaps you were unlucky enough to get the bad apple.



No, I understand. Part of my frustration is that they sell this receiver by itself, yet they refused to ship it and required the ENTIRE package. This thing is a beast to manage carrying by yourself. I'm not looking forward to another climb up the stairs (from my condo package storage to my unit). They made a mistake and should try to minimize the negative customer impact. They are doing anything but that.


Additional negativity comes in that I have read about their poor customer service but like many, scoffed it off as 'I won't have to deal with that'. My experience was on-par with others that I have read.


----------



## ravneet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tweeter it is. Good surgery. If its OK, then its OK. Its your shot to call whether you'd feel more comfortable taking it back. Since its a soft dome probably no harm done. If it was a hardened dome then definitely take it back. Your decision. Good luck.



thanks mrgribbles, i think the speaker sounds fine and am least comfortable lifting 105 lbs back.


----------



## kicks

DO you think this stand will be able to hold up the 790 front speakers?


The stand, I already have this stand and would not want to have to return it:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1055388028260


----------



## shindokie

They are very good. It does the job. It looks and simple. I guess if you don't like the color you could always spray paint it. Since I can't post urls I guess you can go to circuitcity online and look for omni mounts. I got the 16 inch wood based one. There's also 24 and 32.


I can't give you a direct link


----------



## flags

No. You need heavier stands for the fronts. Check out this:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...d_i=B00006JQ5O


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shindokie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are very good. It does the job. It looks and simple. I guess if you don't like the color you could always spray paint it. Since I can't post urls I guess you can go to circuitcity online and look for omni mounts. I got the 16 inch wood based one. There's also 24 and 32.
> 
> 
> I can't give you a direct link



You need 24 inch stands for the fronts to put the tweeters at ear level. This will give you much better sound.


----------



## shindokie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need 24 inch stands for the fronts to put the tweeters at ear level. This will give you much better sound.



I would show you a pic but since i can't post url's ill explain. well i usually sit on the floor. and the speakers actually sound good. EVerything is pretty low in my room. ill take a pic later to show. if not ill go out and buy the 24 like you recommended. I'm still learning how to setting things up. I'm still a newb but i got a lot of information from this place . Thanks


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shindokie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would show you a pic but since i can't post url's ill explain. well i usually sit on the floor. and the speakers actually sound good. EVerything is pretty low in my room. ill take a pic later to show. if not ill go out and buy the 24 like you recommended. I'm still learning how to setting things up. I'm still a newb but i got a lot of information from this place . Thanks



I sit on a sofa so the 24" works well for me. If you sit on the floor then you are okay.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bauermj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess this is what I get for ordering refurbished from shoponkyo!
> 
> 
> I received my order today and it has come with the WRONG receiver. I ordered the HTS790(Silver) which should come with receiver HT-R540. Instead, after I have hauled this 100lb box in and begun to set everything, I now see that I was shipped receiver HT-R340 (which I believe comes with the 590 HTiB?).



This is the reason I always purchase at a physical store close to me.


----------



## Mongrel714

Hello all,

Thank you for all the great advice I've read here! as a new owner of this system I am very pleased with its performance so far (my wife was pleased with the price) it really compliments my Sharp Aquos 42" LCD, I recently added an RCA DRC 285 upconverting DVD player, Which for the price, alittle over $80, gives a great picture although the unit itself is made of plastic, just feels cheap, When I use an HDMI cable straight to the display, I can get sound from the tv speakers, but not through my Onkyo system, (hooked to the display via Opt cable,) si I've rerouted everything and connected the DVD player with the Optical cable, was just wondering what I was doing wrong? thanks again guys.


----------



## nmorrisii

Did you make sure you switch the digital input for the selected source, i.e. optical 1, 2, 3 do not necessarily associate with video 1, 2, 3. The digital input tells what the audio for the source is. -----, COX, OPT1, OPT2, OPT3.


----------



## Mongrel714

Wow, thanx for the quick response, what made this confusing to me is my xbox was connected through the tv and the audio came through for it yet not the dvd audio, hence the channel assingments i suppose, time to dig out the book and study some more, Thanks again.


----------



## shindokie

Okay... I was curious since I haven't set the 2 surround speakers yet. I'm thinking since I have it in my bedroom. Its not the biggest thing. Its about 10 x 15. Speakers look enormous but it provides more sound because of the condensed space. You guys have been great help. Do you think it would be a good idea to set the 7.1?


----------



## blackoper

the system sounds very nice after setting it up properly and lots of tweaking. Currently settings are speakers large with crossover at 80. I did however replace the fronts with a nice custom built 3 ways... moved the onkyo fronts to the rear and they sound excellent there. Sub is ok for what it is, but I'll be switching to two 18" infinite baffle subs which will definately help improve the lower end of this system.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shindokie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be a good idea to set the 7.1?



You can if you want. The Dolby ProLogic IIx sound mode and a few others (DTS Neo6, Dolby Digital EX) will put the two rears to use, but it's by no means critical. The four surrounds won't see near as much action as the front three and the sub anyway (and that's true of all surround sound systems that use rear/side speakers. It's just the nature of movie/TV show soundtracks.)


So if you have the room, I say yes. If you can't space them that well, it's nothing to sweat.


----------



## shindokie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can if you want. The Dolby ProLogic IIx sound mode and a few others (DTS Neo6, Dolby Digital EX) will put the two rears to use, but it's by no means critical. The four surrounds won't see near as much action as the front three and the sub anyway (and that's true of all surround sound systems that use rear/side speakers. It's just the nature of movie/TV show soundtracks.)
> 
> 
> So if you have the room, I say yes. If you can't space them that well, it's nothing to sweat.



your pretty much right. I just bought the system but after reading g-star's thread i might ant to change the sub first and then the speakers. So i might not get any 7.1 anytime soon.


----------



## mrgribbles

Quote from backoper: "two 18" infinite baffle subs which will definately help improve the lower end of this system."


HS. I guess it will. You could talk to submarines using ELF with these.


Are you building them, or did you get them already set up? One cabinet or two?


Sounds like you're in for some bone rattlin'. Good luck.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shindokie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay... I was curious since I haven't set the 2 surround speakers yet. I'm thinking since I have it in my bedroom. Its not the biggest thing. Its about 10 x 15. Speakers look enormous but it provides more sound because of the condensed space. You guys have been great help. Do you think it would be a good idea to set the 7.1?



Although as Tulpa pointed out, 7.1 just isn't that critical, a few people with their seating backed up to wall, including me, put the rears high and angled down, the side surrounds to the right and left. With the exception of a few tracks, the rears don't get a lot work but they do provide some ambiance and seem to fill the room a bit better when they're called on. Don't forget to turn them off in the receiver if not used.


I just started getting into the new HiDef formats and I don't yet have the ability to get 7.1 (few if any do) in TrueHD but if the 5.1 experience is any gauge, then I would suspect that the rears will become more important. In TrueHD movie tracks, the sides are starting to really come into the surround experience and they are getting a lot more work than just effects. The listening area is filled and the sides are louder and contribute more. I expect that when TrueHD 7.1 becomes more widespread then the rears would become more relevant until then, 5.1 is OK.


----------



## flags

Using all the speakers gives you a fully enveloping soundstage as opposed to just using the fronts and sides. I use the Dolby ProLogic IIx setting for music and movies and it is just awesome.


----------



## entermymatrix03

can someone please explain the crossover mode? I mean, i thought it would sound better cranking it up, but everyone is saying turn it down. just wondering if someone could explain that. Thanks!


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entermymatrix03* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can someone please explain the crossover mode? I mean, i thought it would sound better cranking it up, but everyone is saying turn it down. just wondering if someone could explain that. Thanks!



Turn the crossover to 80. Set all speakers to small. Turn the sub to 3/4 maximum. Read the instruction manual for other settings on the receiver. If you have any problems let me know. I have the 790 and am an expert in this area. Good Luck mate.


----------



## mrgribbles

Take absolute recommendations on this and any other settings as a place to start. It should be set at whatever works best for your system and whatever works well for you. I have mine set @ 80, others do better @ 100 (default) and some swear by 120. No one is wrong. Experiment. Take a track with a lot of bass and low frequency stuff and replay it. Adjust and do it again. Don't forget that sub volume levels and sensitivity settings also affect your sound quality and should be taken into consideration.


Ask yourself:


Is the sound seamless or do I hear the sub more than the other speakers?

Is there any distortion from the sub or the main speakers? Does it change if the xover goes up or down?

Are the lower frequencies muddy?

Do I like what I'm hearing?


You should be able to alleviate or enhance some of the above by speaker settings and xover settings.


If you want a very good explanation of it all read this, but it will confuse an audio engineer the first time through: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...rs-9-2002.html 


This is a little lighter, but easier on the head: http://www.axiomaudio.com/sub_setup.html


----------



## entermymatrix03

yeah, i'm currently experimenting with mine. I just wanted to someone to explain the crossover mode more...like what it is, whats its doing by turning it up and down, ect. Thanks guys!


----------



## kicks

Center speaker mounts? where can I find some for the center speaker. I have no room for it on my tv stand


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Center speaker mounts? where can I find some for the center speaker. I have no room for it on my tv stand



What kind of TV do you have? Do you want to mount above or below the TV? Omnimount makes a TV stand/shelf that goes on top of a TV. Some people put them on a short stand in front of the TV. I'd guess most make room on the TV stand or get a different stand. Mine goes just below the TV, angled up so its shooting at the sweet spot in the room.


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What kind of TV do you have? Do you want to mount above or below the TV? Omnimount makes a TV stand/shelf that goes on top of a TV. Some people put them on a short stand in front of the TV. I'd guess most make room on the TV stand or get a different stand. Mine goes just below the TV, angled up so its shooting at the sweet spot in the room.



I have a 42" Sony rear projection LCD (KDFE42A10)



I don't know the slant on the back of the tv looks pretty big for a center speaker mount.


----------



## mrgribbles

Likely will. The center mount has adjustable long legs for the sloping back of the TV. They're made for rear projector type TVs as opposed to flat panel. I think BB and CC sell these. Don't know if it work or not, just a suggestion.


----------



## shindokie

I just bought 16 bookshelf mounts. Works wonders. I'm not to sure about the center speaker. I will look around for you later if you'd like. I'm work and on my phone. I can only do so much on this thing. Since you guys have been helpful I will do my best as well.


P.s- mygribbles, where would be a good place to learn more about the numbers of speakers and stuff. Like ohm, watts and what they do. I want to learn more so I can provide more information.


----------



## Tulpa

My DLP has a pretty steep slant, but I'm not worried.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shindokie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought 16 bookshelf mounts. Works wonders. I'm not to sure about the center speaker. I will look around for you later if you'd like. I'm work and on my phone. I can only do so much on this thing. Since you guys have been helpful I will do my best as well.
> 
> 
> P.s- mygribbles, where would be a good place to learn more about the numbers of speakers and stuff. Like ohm, watts and what they do. I want to learn more so I can provide more information.



Start here: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_1_1/v1n1spk.html 


Most speaker makers have some good, biased info about speakers.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a 42" Sony rear projection LCD (KDFE42A10)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the slant on the back of the tv looks pretty big for a center speaker mount.



This is what you need. Check it out at amazon.com

OmniMount Center Channel Speaker Shelf (CCH1B) (CCH1B)


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is what you need. Check it out at amazon.com
> 
> OmniMount Center Channel Speaker Shelf (CCH1B) (CCH1B)



Also pick up a a pair of doorstops to raise the rear of your speaker so it is level with your ears when you are seated.


----------



## Mongrel714

I was wondering, I toyed with car audio quite a bit in the past, and have a JL Audio 12" in a cabnet Ive used from time to time, would the amp on my sub, with some active cooling, take chaining the speakers together and dropping the ohms to put out more wattage? Ahh, maybe Ill just try to drive the JL with this amp, would hate to blow it, LOL


----------



## shindokie

okay so i want to setup the speakers for 5.1 I want to have the surround speakers in the back and not to the rear. Unless you guys recommend other wise.I've been trying to adjust but i dont know it's not coming out the way i want it to. Do i change the place of the surround by disconnecting the back and replacing them with the rear. i hope i'm not confusing.


----------



## blackoper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quote from backoper: "two 18" infinite baffle subs which will definately help improve the lower end of this system."
> 
> 
> HS. I guess it will. You could talk to submarines using ELF with these.
> 
> 
> Are you building them, or did you get them already set up? One cabinet or two?
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're in for some bone rattlin'. Good luck.



Heh yeah... two mach 5

18 inch High Excursion Subwoofer

[IXL-18.4]



Power Handling: 800 Watts

SPL (2.83v/1m): 89.2 db

Impedence: 4 Ohm (SVC)


T/S parameters:

Fs = 15.4 Hz

Re = 3.2 Ohms

Qt = 0.36

Qes = 0.39

Qms = 4.87

Mms = 228 grams

Cms = 0.370 mm/N

Vas = 556 liters

Sd= 1029.2 cm2

Xmax = 22 mm

Diameter = 36.2 cm


Basically I will set them in a 3 sided enclosure back to back in my storage room that is behind my home theater room. They will then be powered by a behringer 2500 amp and I'll use a DSP1124P parametric equilizer for fine tuning.

It will look like this when completed:


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shindokie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> okay so i want to setup the speakers for 5.1 I want to have the surround speakers in the back and not to the rear. Unless you guys recommend other wise.I've been trying to adjust but i dont know it's not coming out the way i want it to. Do i change the place of the surround by disconnecting the back and replacing them with the rear. i hope i'm not confusing.



I'm not sure what you're saying. You want the surrounds in the back instead of the rear surrounds? You can do that.


If you want to use 5.1, just leave off the surround back speakers and in the setup menu, set the surround back speakers to "no" or "off."


Here's a diagram for 5.1. It's the optimal setup, but if you can't get it exactly, go with what you can. Just try to get the surrounds to be parallel and aimed at where you sit.


----------



## shindokie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're saying. You want the surrounds in the back instead of the rear surrounds? You can do that.
> 
> 
> If you want to use 5.1, just leave off the surround back speakers and in the setup menu, set the surround back speakers to "no" or "off."
> 
> 
> Here's a diagram for 5.1. It's the optimal setup, but if you can't get it exactly, go with what you can. Just try to get the surrounds to be parallel and aimed at where you sit.



okay cool. well one more thing before the nite ends and i bother you again tomorrow







can i set the surround speakers high since i dont have space in the middle of the wall. So like near the ceiling? Would that be okay?


----------



## Fragster

Ok....another bass question....at high volumes, the sub is pretty responsive and the 'thumpiness' is quite good but at low vol, its barely audible? What gives? Any particular config settings on the receiver to fix this?


Thx

Frag


----------



## blackoper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok....another bass question....at high volumes, the sub is pretty responsive and the 'thumpiness' is quite good but at low vol, its barely audible? What gives? Any particular config settings on the receiver to fix this?
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> Frag




that's pretty normal although mine sounds ok at lower volumes but it doesn't have any "kick" to it until i have the sound above 40... to get the same feel at lower volumes a lot of people have installed tactile transducers (buttkickers, auro pro shaker)


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok....another bass question....at high volumes, the sub is pretty responsive and the 'thumpiness' is quite good but at low vol, its barely audible? What gives? Any particular config settings on the receiver to fix this?
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> Frag



There really are a lot of settings that affect this in the receiver and of course on the sub itself. Don't max out the sub volume on the sub, try to keep it at 3/4 or less. First is the LFE track gain. I forget what its called in the manual but this compensates for DVD LFE +10 dB bass boost. (Its possible that this only applies to analog, i forget). For max bass set it to 0. You have a setting for sub sensitivity, you can increase/decrease the sub response here. Its not so much a level increaser as it acts more like a gain control. You can, of course, simply increase the bass level control above the other speakers in level calibration. If you have a SPL meter this is the best way to do this. You can set your fronts l/r to large and then use double bass in the set up. This sends more to the sub and to the fronts concurrently. I've had good experience doing this, others keep their speakers to small. My fronts roll off pretty well so I can get away with this. You may not if there is a lot of reflection in your room.


The Onkyo sub is fine within its limits. I'm not a big fan of "knock me off the chair" bass, I like detail more than boom, bass guitar more than bass drum, so its fine the way I have it set up. Keep after it. Out of the box and at defaults, it has problems but with time and tuning, you could be surprised with the response.


If you really want to blow an ear drum do what blackoper is doing or get a sub that will go into the teens with 800+ watts or so.


----------



## mrgribbles

Blackoper, pretty neat. Thats a lot of air movement. I assume you're going to run them out of phase to each other? I like the floor set up, nothing like sitting on a sound board. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shindokie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> okay cool. well one more thing before the nite ends and i bother you again tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i set the surround speakers high since i dont have space in the middle of the wall. So like near the ceiling? Would that be okay?



That's where I have mine. Angle them down so they point right to where you sit.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's where I have mine. Angle them down so they point right to where you sit.



The tweeters on all front speakers need to be at ear level when you are seated.


----------



## flags

The surrounds need to be 2 to 3 feet above ear level when seated.


----------



## dbrowdy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The surrounds need to be 2 to 3 feet above ear level when seated.



According to several of the links in the "Setting Up Your Home Theater 101" thread, this is not the case.







From what I gathered, if you have to mount them higher than ear level (the optimal location), it's suggested (as Tulpa said) to angle them down towards your sweet spot.


Reading that thread is a great place to get information from experts who know what they're talking about. A PhD speaker designer at Harmon International probably knows a bit more about this stuff than, say, me or flags.










D


----------



## fyreboltx

Question!


If I'm using a optical input, can I get analog out? I have Video 1 with an optical input from my Xbox 360. I'd like to use the Video 1's analog output to hook it up to another receiver which is powering two floorstanding speakers.


So, is it possible? I can't figure it out...


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *entermymatrix03* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeah, i'm currently experimenting with mine. I just wanted to someone to explain the crossover mode more...like what it is, whats its doing by turning it up and down, ect. Thanks guys!



Nobody really answered your post, so here is something I've copied that was posted by Ted the Penguin that might help explain it:

============================================================ ==========

let's just clear something up about the crossover, bass reproduction, and frequency in general.


a subwoofer is there to reproduce the lowest bass tones, the ones that you can feel. due to the nature of these sounds, humans have difficulty localizing them... aka telling where they came from. this is why you can put a sub anywhere.


the range of frequencies a driver (the term used for each "cone" of a speaker) depends on its diameter. a smaller driver will not be able to produce low frequency sounds (well it might, but it will be much weaker).


the crossover (specifically the one everyone is talking about) is the cutoff point where sounds below it go to the sub, and above go to the speakers. Here is something I am not sure about, I think that applies to only "small" speakers, so if a channel is set to "large" then the crossover setting should be ignored, and all frequencies should be sent to that channel... but the crossover will still apply to the sub, so it will only get frequencies below the crossover.


The speakers that come with the system can reproduce lower sounds, around 100Hz, but not lower, so they should still get those signals (above 80Hz). I am not sure about this, but I think that we can tell where sounds around that frequency come from, so they should be sent to the front L/R channels...


----------



## mrgribbles

dave1smith, you explain it well enough so that I understand it. One comment: If your mains roll off around 100 make sure you set your xover high enough so you don't leave a hole in the frequency spectrum, like setting your xover to 80. In this case I'd set the xover to 120. I'm gong to do some more testing on my S790 but the first time around I noted that the roll off was even less than the specs, in the fifties or thereabouts at -3 db. I didn't take notes but I do remember being rather surprised. Based on that I find 80 xover to work for me.


Large settings will send the LF to the sub and the mains. Your receivers bass management policies, will determine whom gets what but all will get more LF than if set to small. I think, the xover is still in effect unless you are using double bass. Could be wrong about that.


You're right on target about location sensation. We lose our perception of where sound comes from somewhere in the 70-100 hz area so for me its important to make sure the xover set up is below that range so I get a seamless transistion.


Thank you. Good points.


----------



## kicks

Alright I just got my 790 and have it setup just so I can hear it so far it sounds great. I do have a question, if you don't have a tv center speaker mount is there another way to mount the center speakers? I do plan on getting a center speaker mount but for now I want to put it someplace that is better than the front of the tv which means I can't get access to the tv control by hand or remote.


----------



## kicks

would this one work well?
http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=108951&WT.mc_n=4&WT.mc_t=U&cm_ven=COMPARISON%20SHOPPING&cm_cat=GOOGLE&cm_pla=DATAFEED- >PRODUCTS&cm_ite=1%20PRODUCT&cm_keycode=4


----------



## shindokie

well someone posted a picture of the same if not similar mount. I guess it would work if you have a rear project or dlp t.v. I don't know much but im trying to post some help. I was able to find the one that was posted earlier( the pic)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=60&pp=30 


It's tulpa's set up.


----------



## kicks

yea here is the slant on the back of my LCD rear projection, I hope it's not too steep for that mount is all.


----------



## shindokie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yea here is the slant on the back of my LCD rear projection, I hope it's not too steep for that mount is all.



actually i think the ends slide to fit the right size. so incase it's to small you could pull down the legs. It seems that your room is small as well. somewhat similar to mine. If there is a CC around your house buy it there and if it doesn't work you could always return it.


also i'm having this problem. i'm trying to play PLIIx game but i can't do it when i have the optical connected through the 360. It has way fewer options. Is there a reason for this. It shows a 7.1 format when i view the manual. Does this mean i have to have all 7 speakers connected to play this?


----------



## Tulpa

The legs are adjustable and they have adhesive pads to help keep it steady.


----------



## kicks

I ordered these speaker stand for the front 2, now how exactly will they be kept on there. are there any kind of screw or velcro, I want to know ahead of time so maybe I should cancel the order and get another set

http://www.amazon.com/SANUS-SYSTEMS-...8685371&sr=8-4


----------



## shindokie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I ordered these speaker stand for the front 2, now how exactly will they be kept on there. are there any kind of screw or velcro, I want to know ahead of time so maybe I should cancel the order and get another set
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SANUS-SYSTEMS-...8685371&sr=8-4



The link didn't work and if you need stands for the front i got these but mine are 16"
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/OmniM...oductDetail.do


----------



## bauermj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yea here is the slant on the back of my LCD rear projection, I hope it's not too steep for that mount is all.



The omnimount will work just fine for that. It is variable and can meet multiple display types. I just installed mine yesterday.


----------



## bauermj

Ok, I have a question!


I'm setting up my S790s and I'm curious about running audio (RCA) out of the receiver and into my TV. I am using the Component Out (video), but is there an Audio Out that I can use? There may be the occasion to turn off the onkyo audio and just use tv speakers.


Thanks


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bauermj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm setting up my S790s and I'm curious about running audio (RCA) out of the receiver and into my TV. I am using the Component Out (video), but is there an Audio Out that I can use?



Try the red/white audio out under the Video 1 out, the one under the FM antenna. It might only work with that video selection, though.


----------



## shindokie

Um I posted this on my other post but iassume people missed it (hopefully) but I was wondering. I finally got a optical for my 360. I wanted to play in dolby dgitial PLxii game but it doesn't have that option when I scroll through the modes. What could be the problem. Would I need all 7 speakers connected?


----------



## kicks

How can I mount the left and right surround speakers?

I bought these omni mounts but I don't see how I can really mount them

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1051384455236 


Looks like I will have to drill into the speaker but I may damage the speaker if I go too deep, has anybody else used these mounts for the surround speakers?


----------



## Donkey Show

I'm gonna pick this setup up tomorrow from Fry's considering they've cut down the price of the S790 to $319 in order to move them out for the SR800s. I'm going to connect this system to a PS3 and a 360 through TOSLINK. Is there anything else in terms of connectivity and setup through the systems in order to get the best sound quality before tweaking of the receiver itself?


I'm rather new to HTIBs considering my last one was an old Panasonic 5.1. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donkey Show* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to connect this system to a PS3 and a 360 through TOSLINK. Is there anything else in terms of connectivity and setup through the systems in order to get the best sound quality before tweaking of the receiver itself?



Anything else going to be connected?


If you're routing video direct to the TV, then all you need after that is some decent speaker wire (throw the packaged wire away and get some 16 or 14 gauge.)


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to drill into the speaker but I may damage the speaker if I go too deep, has anybody else used these mounts for the surround speakers?



Try a different bolt/nut combo, or try them flipped around. I had to do that with mine. It's hard to explain, but before you go drilling holes in the speakers, see if you can't experiment. All the mount has to do is keep the speaker secure, and it doesn't care how.


----------



## Donkey Show




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anything else going to be connected?
> 
> 
> If you're routing video direct to the TV, then all you need after that is some decent speaker wire (throw the packaged wire away and get some 16 or 14 gauge.)



Probably an eventual combo BD/HD-DVD player, but that's for later. And yeah, all video will be routed to the TV, which is a Mitsu WD-52631.


And I will definitely go for the better speaker wire. What's the difference between the 16 and 14 gauge? I have a 20' x 10' area where I will be setting the speakers around.


The 360 audio setup is pretty straightforward in it's menu settings, but I haven't really messed with the PS3's since I currently have it connected through HDMI using the 2ch PCM. If you know, does the PS3 only do 5.1 through TOSLINK or can it go 7.1? I don't mind simulated 7.1, but the more knowledge the better. ^^


Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Tulpa

I'm pretty sure it's 5.1 only through Toslink. Other than maybe a few games, there is no 7.1 discrete material out that I know of.


14 gauge would be if you had some long runs to the speakers, but for that size room, 16 gauge would probably work fine.


----------



## Donkey Show

Works for me. Thanks for the help again. I was pretty much sold on getting the SR800, but after hearing about the rear speakers being downgraded from the S790 and seeing the price drop at Fry's, I'm golden with this HTIB. Should I grab the 16 gauge wires at Fry's or should I look somewhere else?


----------



## bauermj

Is there any problem with sitting another component (DVD player) on top of the receiver? Any heat or air issues? Thanks


----------



## Fragster

K...just moved my rears to the back wall but I have about 2 feet of 'exposed' wires thats visible from the speakers to the back of the couch..


Is there any kinda tape of something that I can put over the wires to make it bland in with the wall so its less visible?


Thx

Frag


----------



## GunPower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bauermj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any problem with sitting another component (DVD player) on top of the receiver? Any heat or air issues? Thanks



I wouldn't. This receiver runs fairly warm, and all the vents are on top.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bauermj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any problem with sitting another component (DVD player) on top of the receiver? Any heat or air issues? Thanks



Yep, lots of heat. I do it anyhow, hasn't shut off yet but I don't think I play it as loud as others may. If you have room, try to elevate the DVD with pads under the feet to give the AVR more breathing room.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> K...just moved my rears to the back wall but I have about 2 feet of 'exposed' wires thats visible from the speakers to the back of the couch..
> 
> 
> Is there any kinda tape of something that I can put over the wires to make it bland in with the wall so its less visible?
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> Frag



I poke a hole in the wall directly behind the speaker, and also behind the furniture, usually just above the baseboard. Feed the wire down and catch it with a hooked coat hanger, pull it out. Hook it up.


You could also try to use wallboard tape and paint it the same color but it will look like painted wall board tape.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bauermj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any problem with sitting another component (DVD player) on top of the receiver? Any heat or air issues? Thanks



I have limited space above my receiver, so I stuck a fan on the back. The fan has a wall wart that goes into an A/C outlet on the receiver, so when the receiver turns on, the fan turns on. Keeps the air flowing.


----------



## bauermj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bauermj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I have a question!
> 
> 
> I'm setting up my S790s and I'm curious about running audio (RCA) out of the receiver and into my TV. I am using the Component Out (video), but is there an Audio Out that I can use? There may be the occasion to turn off the onkyo audio and just use tv speakers.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try the red/white audio out under the Video 1 out, the one under the FM antenna. It might only work with that video selection, though.



That didn't work, even when I used component video 1. Is there a setting I need to change? Does anybody have a working solution? thanks


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try a different bolt/nut combo, or try them flipped around. I had to do that with mine. It's hard to explain, but before you go drilling holes in the speakers, see if you can't experiment. All the mount has to do is keep the speaker secure, and it doesn't care how.



if i was to drill a hole next to the key hole area do you think there's any parts of the speaker that may be damaged. To the right or left of the keyhole?


----------



## shindokie

Quick question. Hopefully someonce can answer it. Posted this a whole back. Does anybody know why I can play PLIIxgame when I have an optical connected to my 360. I have on dolby digital. There's not that many options or sound modes. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if i was to drill a hole next to the key hole area do you think there's any parts of the speaker that may be damaged. To the right or left of the keyhole?



At your own risk. I mounted mine by drilling up in the upper corner. When the drill came out I didn't see any copper or bits of capacitor on it so I guess I'm OK??


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shindokie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question. Hopefully someonce can answer it. Posted this a whole back. Does anybody know why I can play PLIIxgame when I have an optical connected to my 360. I have on dolby digital. There's not that many options or sound modes. Is there a reason for this?



I think you meant can't instead of "can." Use the info button on the remote to see what your sourcing to the receiver. 5.1 (3/2.1) or 2.0.


I'll fool with this when I get home later and give you a better opinion but I think the answer lays in the source material. If your outputting dd 5.1 to the AVR I think, you're not going to see "game" show up as you should if your outputting 2.0 or 2.1 material. Just guessing right now.


----------



## shindokie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you meant can't instead of "can." Use the info button on the remote to see what your sourcing to the receiver. 5.1 (3/2.1) or 2.0.
> 
> 
> I'll fool with this when I get home later and give you a better opinion but I think the answer lays in the source material. If your outputting dd 5.1 to the AVR I think, you're not going to see "game" show up as you should if your outputting 2.0 or 2.1 material. Just guessing right now.



yeah it comes out to be 3/2.1. Well it has only a few options. Like orchestra stereo. mono, et.. well thanks mr.gribbles. any info would be great.


----------



## mrgribbles

I can confirm the supposition. When inputting 2.0, pliix will have the game option, plus movie and music. When 5.1, music and movie only, in dd pliix (I don't understand why, but??). On my system I have it set to DD ex auto, so that is what I default to when dd 3/2.1 comes from a source.


----------



## shindokie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can confirm the supposition. When inputting 2.0, pliix will have the game option, plus movie and music. When 5.1, music and movie only, in dd pliix (I don't understand why, but??). On my system I have it set to DD ex auto, so that is what I default to when dd 3/2.1 comes from a source.



For future reference how I can I set it to 2.0. Turn off the rears and sub? Thanks again mr. Gribbles.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have limited space above my receiver, so I stuck a fan on the back. The fan has a wall wart that goes into an A/C outlet on the receiver, so when the receiver turns on, the fan turns on. Keeps the air flowing.



I have my STB sitting on top of my 800 receiver. There is only a half inch of clearance but I haven't had any trouble.


----------



## sambow87

Has anyone calibrated this with an SPL yet? I'm trying but i'm having to push it so loud to read the +75 on it. I normally listen to DVDs around 35 on the rec but to get it to the reference point it's at 45 on the rec, with each speaker at a +6 or higher level). This makes it extremely loud for my room, which is quite small and shouldn't need to be that high.


What am I doing wrong?


----------



## mrgribbles

Nothing!


Absolutely no need to get hung up on the 75dB as a starting mark. 75 dB is useful as it is a pretty well used reference and most, if not all, A/V equipment builders tend to develop around it as a response point. THX systems I believe use 85 dB as their reference and everything is up or down from there.


Set the levels of all your speakers to 0 dB. Start with the left or center as your reference, place the meter ear level (probe facing up) at what will be your "sweet spot" then turn on the tones (Level cal) and raise it up to a reasonable level, 65 to 75 or what have you. Keep going through the menu - left - center - right, raising or lowering the speaker level until they're all the same (+/- 1/2 db or better if you can). The sub may not be ear detectable, so watch the meter closely, its easy to get it too loud.


Now the fun begins. Play some music or a movie. You should hear seamless, room filling sound. If not, (and likely not) you'll have some work to do on speaker position and aim. You can use the meter to help by aiming it directly at the speaker and then try toeing in/out the speaker til it gets the loudest. After you do this, re-level again. Try different positions for placement of the speakers. Do it again.


My objective is to fill my home theater with sound but to eliminate localization. When 5.1 first came out we all went WOW when the gunshot came out of a surround speaker. As time went on that started getting obnoxious, at least to me, so I like great contribution from the surround speakers, especially during crowd scenes or background music. It should be seamless.


When you're satisfied, set the sub how you like it. Don't forget that there are a multitude of settings for the sub in the menus, experiment.


Good luck, its worth it.


----------



## ccmanubc

Why on god's green earth is the 790 so freaking expensive just north of the border?

We're talking under US$450 in CC, and CAD$999.99 (they say they usually sell it for 900) in a Canadian retailer. Makes me want to go get one from CC and truck it back myself.... sigh...


----------



## sambow87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nothing!
> 
> 
> Absolutely no need to get hung up on the 75dB as a starting mark. 75 dB is useful as it is a pretty well used reference and most, if not all, A/V equipment builders tend to develop around it as a response point. THX systems I believe use 85 dB as their reference and everything is up or down from there.
> 
> 
> Set the levels of all your speakers to 0 dB. Start with the left or center as your reference, place the meter ear level (probe facing up) at what will be your "sweet spot" then turn on the tones (Level cal) and raise it up to a reasonable level, 65 to 75 or what have you. Keep going through the menu - left - center - right, raising or lowering the speaker level until they're all the same (+/- 1/2 db or better if you can). The sub may not be ear detectable, so watch the meter closely, its easy to get it too loud.
> 
> 
> Now the fun begins. Play some music or a movie. You should hear seamless, room filling sound. If not, (and likely not) you'll have some work to do on speaker position and aim. You can use the meter to help by aiming it directly at the speaker and then try toeing in/out the speaker til it gets the loudest. After you do this, re-level again. Try different positions for placement of the speakers. Do it again.
> 
> 
> My objective is to fill my home theater with sound but to eliminate localization. When 5.1 first came out we all went WOW when the gunshot came out of a surround speaker. As time went on that started getting obnoxious, at least to me, so I like great contribution from the surround speakers, especially during crowd scenes or background music. It should be seamless.
> 
> 
> When you're satisfied, set the sub how you like it. Don't forget that there are a multitude of settings for the sub in the menus, experiment.
> 
> 
> Good luck, its worth it.





Thanks much! I did just that and it sounds great. Sub is good, but I need to turn it down just a little bit because sometimes it'll be too boomy and the little plastic part on the onkyo sub will rattle.


Thanks again!


Sam


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sambow87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks much! I did just that and it sounds great. Sub is good, but I need to turn it down just a little bit because sometimes it'll be too boomy and the little plastic part on the onkyo sub will rattle.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Sam



You're welcome Sam. What's rattlin?? Can you quiet it by holding it?? It may not be a piece of plastic. You could be experiencing "Buzz & rattle" a phenomena that usually occurs when the coil or motor in the speaker rubs on the center pole due to deformation caused by heat or faulty manufacturing. If you can get a hold of Digital Video Essentials, a tune up disc, there are a number of tests in there including a buzz and rattle test at low frequencies.


Keep tweaking the sub, it takes some work but you can get the boom out of the bass. Most, knock your socks off bass enthusiasts tend to run them pretty loud but if you want definition over boom, then the meter is your best friend as sub bass is hard to set by ear and the objective ought to be bass response that the artist intended. I use bass guitar tracks as my ear test as a bass guitar can easily get into the 20's and lower but if things are right it should be clearly defined, the twang, strum and low note. Pick a track and continue to work with it. I think the Onk sub does a fine job within its limits and even though its competitively powered for an entry level piece of gear, loud and low is not one of its strengths. At high 20's hz and less than 105 dB its OK, start pushing it real hard and you'll get mush. ease up on the throttle and it plays fine.


----------



## Fragster

Had my 'refurb' system for almost 3 weeks now (off the $286 deal







) and ZERO issues with build quality. I guess Im one of the lucky ones.


Anyway, my immediate plans of upgrading the speakers/sub is gone now







..after spending about a week tweaking and positioning speakers/sub, I'm 95% satisfied with my $300 HtiB.


My bro-in-law (owns a $1000 custom setup) was at my house and we watched the "Island" and "PotC-Dead Man's Chest" for trial purposes and ended up watching both movies all the way. Regardlesstosay, he was impressed and his exact words were "thats sounds [email protected]#$%#g great for a $300 system!" I do admit I dont have a huge living room so the sound reaches the ear pretty easily....


Frag


----------



## mrgribbles

Good work Fragster, I agree with bro & yours assessments. Dial it in, wick it up, enjoy.


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Had my 'refurb' system for almost 3 weeks now (off the $286 deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and ZERO issues with build quality. I guess Im one of the lucky ones.



My refurb was pristine as well. I'm guessing that most of the refurbs are that way, but in the occasional case where it isn't, that's the ones you hear about.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyway, my immediate plans of upgrading the speakers/sub is gone now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..after spending about a week tweaking and positioning speakers/sub, I'm 95% satisfied with my $300 HtiB.



I'm guessing that many of the persons who post on this message board and said they were going to upgrade the sub have not done so. It's a good sub (particularly if placed and adjusted properly) and after giving it a good test they decided it was not worth the money to upgrade.


Anyway, glad to hear you're enjoying it!!


----------



## Mossberg

I ordered a refurb a couple weeks ago. There were no scuffs or scrapes on any of the equipment. All was great except the sub which had noticeable distortion in the signal. It is currently at an authorized Onkyo repair facility. I guess I'll have to get used to 7.0 instead of 7.1 surround for a little while.


----------



## Mongrel714

Just made up a speaker stand at work to tilt my center speaker down, took some brite tread aluminum and bent it in a metal break, very simple, (have to cut the angle down somewhat) looks pretty cool.


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that many of the persons who post on this message board and said they were going to upgrade the sub have not done so. It's a good sub (particularly if placed and adjusted properly) and after giving it a good test they decided it was not worth the money to upgrade.
> 
> 
> Anyway, glad to hear you're enjoying it!!



Well Dave, before I bought my system, just by reading these forums, audiophiles gave the impression that anything under $1000 will suck...period.......so when I bought my 790, I didn't really have high expectations from either the sub or the speakers but after tweaking them myself, I found them enough for my needs and my living room.


I guess it simply comes down to doing your research but leave the 'experiance' to yourself.










Frag


----------



## shindokie

frag you misspelled experience!!! *spelling Nazi's are coming* jk. Well i have my set up and running but i needed to ask what does dimension panarama, center width and image do. i want to make sure i get the best out of my system. Thanks again.


----------



## Tulpa

Might look to rigging a fan to take the hot air from the top of the receiver.


----------



## shindokie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Might look to rigging a fan to take the hot air from the top of the receiver.



how would i be able to do that?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shindokie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how would i be able to do that?



I used a small computer fan spliced into a wall wart that had a voltage switch on it, then propped it up so it drew the hot air out. It only has to draw like 2-5 volts, and is quiet enough that you can't hear it unless it is dead silent. The fans are about $7, and the wall warts are about the same.


On the 790's receiver, they have an AC outlet you can plug the wall wart into, and it powers on the fan when the receiver turns on. Very convenient, and keeps the receiver from overheating.


If I can, I'll take some pics.


BTW, I meant to post the fan suggestion in the other thread, but you're the person I was replying to over there, so it's good.


----------



## shindokie

yeah i accidentally put it in here when it was meant for that one. Well thanks tulpa but one more question. DO you think amazon sells these or what other place would probably sell them. Thanks again.


----------



## blakemsf

Hello all, I am noob but I purchased this system in the $286 deal and love it. I am looking at buying a tv but the tv I am really looking at (I am on a budget)only has RCA (R/L) out along with 3.5mm out (no optical or coaxial out). My question is what would I be losing if I run the tv audio out from the RCA (R/L) into my Onkyo? I have an up converting DVD player with optical out, and maybe some day will get HD digital cable which should have optical out(???) so I will get surround out of those. I plan on using the TV for over the air HD and regular analog cable for now, so would I be just not getting the 5.1, but what would I be getting, Left/Right only?? Would the back speakers work too or just the fronts? Sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## mrgribbles

I'm not 100% sure but I think all you can get with the RCA outs from the TV is analog stereo to the receiver. I believe you can then play that in any of the DSP (native receiver modes) formats that would fill all your speakers but would not have individual channel discretion. In other words, the left speakers F/S/R would play the same and so would the right. likely better than the TV alone.


From the DVD your optical connection can get you whatever source material is on the disc, say DD 5.1 for example, but your receiver can up that to give you back surround channels also


----------



## blakemsf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but I think all you can get with the RCA outs from the TV is analog stereo to the receiver. I believe you can then play that in any of the DSP (native receiver modes) formats that would fill all your speakers but would not have individual channel discretion. In other words, the left speakers F/S/R would play the same and so would the right. likely better than the TV alone.
> 
> 
> From the DVD your optical connection can get you whatever source material is on the disc, say DD 5.1 for example, but your receiver can up that to give you back surround channels also



Thanks mrgribbles,


I was hoping that I could at least fill all of the speakers (all 5 for now) with at least the stereo sound. Just trying to justify this tv purchase since the audio out is lacking on the unit.


----------



## Ted the Penguin

the other problem you could encounter when running the audio from the TV is noise/distortion from the TV's audio processor. you should be able to tweak the settings (TV volume) so there isnt much of a problem, but it is a possible issue.


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From the DVD your optical connection can get you whatever source material is on the disc, say DD 5.1 for example, but your receiver can up that to give you back surround channels also



Mr. Gribbles gives good advice (as usual), however he didn't mention that you may have to go into your DVD player and look at its menu to see what you are outputting. Mine had an option of 5.1 (I think it was) but I had to select it. If 5.1 is not a choice, tell us what options you have and Mr. G or someone here can help.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mr. Gribbles gives good advice (as usual), however he didn't mention that you may have to go into your DVD player and look at its menu to see what you are outputting. Mine had an option of 5.1 (I think it was) but I had to select it. If 5.1 is not a choice, tell us what options you have and Mr. G or someone here can help.



Excellent point Mr. 1smith. In fact, this is very important if you have a DTS track on the disk as you most always have to select that from the DVD menu, sometimes its in Language, sometimes in Audio.


In spite of my "good" advice I'm having second thoughts on the 2 channel analog in. Can someone confirm that the Onk AVR will in fact give our colleague blakesmf full speaker operability (all 8 channels)?? I would assume so but I'm not 100%. I know that in analog multi-channel you get what you put in, 5.1 in 5.1 out or so.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shindokie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeah i accidentally put it in here when it was meant for that one. Well thanks tulpa but one more question. DO you think amazon sells these or what other place would probably sell them. Thanks again.



Fans? I imagine Amazon sells them, but so do most computer stores. Radioshack would have the wall warts. Both are available online from a whole bunch of vendors, like Newegg.com


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fans? I imagine Amazon sells them, but so do most computer stores. Radioshack would have the wall warts. Both are available online from a whole bunch of vendors, like Newegg.com




I too was looking at computer fans, but didn't want to mess with splicing into a power supply. So I just picked up a $6 three blade desk fan (all metal) from Walmart. It is pretty small (about 5" all around), so I just put it behind my receiver and it blows right over the top of the receiver. It plugs directly into the receiver (with no wall wart) so it turns on when the receiver does. It keeps the receiver much cooler, although I can hear it if the volume is less than about 10. Luckily, I don't usually have it that low!


----------



## blakemsf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mr. Gribbles gives good advice (as usual), however he didn't mention that you may have to go into your DVD player and look at its menu to see what you are outputting. Mine had an option of 5.1 (I think it was) but I had to select it. If 5.1 is not a choice, tell us what options you have and Mr. G or someone here can help.




Thanks dave1smith.


I did come across that reading my DVD player's manual (Panasonic S 52) and I know how to get to it in the menu. I plan on using the toslink and HDMI cable for the DVD player hook up. I was mainly just curious on what to expect from analog RCA out from a tv to my onkyo and if there were any problems I might run into. I can live with the tv outputting stereo to all of the speakers just didn't want it to be the front to 2 speakers only. If the later is so then I may be looking for a different tv. Like I said I will be using analog cable and OTA digital tv for now and would like to get some use out of my onkyo with tv as well as DVD.


Thanks!!


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blakemsf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks dave1smith.
> 
> 
> I did come across that reading my DVD player's manual (Panasonic S 52) and I know how to get to it in the menu. I plan on using the toslink and HDMI cable for the DVD player hook up. I was mainly just curious on what to expect from analog RCA out from a tv to my onkyo and if there were any problems I might run into. I can live with the tv outputting stereo to all of the speakers just didn't want it to be the front to 2 speakers only. If the later is so then I may be looking for a different tv. Like I said I will be using analog cable and OTA digital tv for now and would like to get some use out of my onkyo with tv as well as DVD.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Before you make a move, I posted a bit of a retraction above that I'm not sure that the 2 ch analog will get you all speaker output. Maybe some one can confirm this, if not, I'll run an analog connection tonite and double check. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Donkey Show

I'm glad to say I'm finally part of the S790 club. Got my unit at Fry's yesterday and hooked up the speakers to some 16 gauge wires last night. Haven't got to calibrating yet, but I'll do that after I get out of work today and pick up some speaker stands for the rears and surrounds. Here's to hoping it sounds awesome.


BTW, what would be better with my PS3 audio... having it run through HDMI to the TV and have the TV run connected to the receiver with the digital coax or just connect the PS3 straight to the receiver with the TOSLINK?


----------



## blakemsf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Before you make a move, I posted a bit of a retraction above that I'm not sure that the 2 ch analog will get you all speaker output. Maybe some one can confirm this, if not, I'll run an analog connection tonite and double check. Sorry for the confusion.



Thank you very much!! This forum is really a great place to do research and to ask questions.


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donkey Show* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, what would be better with my PS3 audio... having it run through HDMI to the TV and have the TV run connected to the receiver with the digital coax or just connect the PS3 straight to the receiver with the TOSLINK?



most TVs will not pass the digital audio information from HDMI to their optical output jack, it usually gets compressed to 2.0 stereo. your best bet is to go straight from the PS3 to the receiver.


good luck


----------



## Donkey Show




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted the Penguin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> most TVs will not pass the digital audio information from HDMI to their optical output jack, it usually gets compressed to 2.0 stereo. your best bet is to go straight from the PS3 to the receiver.
> 
> 
> good luck



That's what I figured. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Before you make a move, I posted a bit of a retraction above that I'm not sure that the 2 ch analog will get you all speaker output. Maybe some one can confirm this, if not, I'll run an analog connection tonite and double check. Sorry for the confusion.



blakesmf, I did an analog 2 channel connection to the receiver from my cable box and all the modes appear to be working, as well as all the speakers. At this moment I have it set to all channel stereo and it sounds fine, in fact, better than the digital connection?? I must research this.


Whew, I was worried there for a while but I think your good to go with your plan.


Good luck.


----------



## Mongrel714

Ive been very happy so far with my Onkyo so far, But my living room is open on both ends so my low end has not been the greatest, I'm ordering a Sound Splinter 15" and a OSC RMX1450 power amp for a DIY sub cabnet, That ought to do it.


----------



## sambow87

Is there any difference between regular Multichannel and Multichannel Direct?


----------



## TimPFla

I really need help. I am interested in a new home theatre system. I have Infinite Minutte satelite speakers and a older model Sony 5.1 Dts receiver. I am in a pickle. I am trying to decide what to do. I don't have too much money 400.00 and less is what I would like to spend. I am trying to decide between The panny XR-57, The Onkyo 504, for receivers. Well the past couple of days I have seen alot of info on the ONKYO s790 and/orS800....I can get a refurbished S790 and that is right up my alley for 349 at shoponkyo.com... My main questions should I keep my infinite satellite speakers with sony sub and get one of the receivers above or should I go with the S790 or S800??? Thanks so much...


----------



## Fragster

I was watching "The Departed" today and hardly felt any surround for the entire movie? I noticed the receiver only displayed "DD" and nothing else.....what mode am I supposed to be using for movies that will 'enhance' the surround sounds?


Since I moved my rears a short while back, I did the "test tone" thing from the remote and also used the audio test patterns off DVE that confirmed my surround speakers are working fine. What gives for the movie

















Are there any particular surround modes u guys are using? My Sony dvd player has the option of DD and PCM and I've set it to DD for now. Is that correct? Oh, DVD player is hooked up via Toslink cable to the receiver on digital out.


Thx

Frag

PS: Big Martin S. fan here


----------



## kicks

Finally got everything set up. My front stands came in the other day. All that is left is better wire management. I'm only using it currently as a 5.1 system. So far this is what it's looking like



















Right surround










Left Surround


----------



## DaveOP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimPFla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really need help. I am interested in a new home theatre system. I have Infinite Minutte satelite speakers and a older model Sony 5.1 Dts receiver. I am in a pickle. I am trying to decide what to do. I don't have too much money 400.00 and less is what I would like to spend. I am trying to decide between The panny XR-57, The Onkyo 504, for receivers. Well the past couple of days I have seen alot of info on the ONKYO s790 and/orS800....I can get a refurbished S790 and that is right up my alley for 349 at shoponkyo.com... My main questions should I keep my infinite satellite speakers with sony sub and get one of the receivers above or should I go with the S790 or S800??? Thanks so much...



The weakest part of this HTIB is the Sub. If you order the S790, and keep your current sub, I think you'll be very happy. The receiver is great, fronts and center are great. You can mix and match the satelite speakers that you have, and I think you'll be extremely happy for the money.


----------



## gigaguy

Stupid queston, I'm not a Dolby Surround expert.


If you use only the RCA audio plugs from a DVD player to the 790 receiver, what happens (for a DVD movie with 5 channel surround)?

Does the receiver 'simulate' surround into 5 speakers from the 2 RCA inputs?

Can you use an RCA cable for Coaxial Digital connection?

I sold my 790 to a friend and he's using it via RCA inputs and he thinks DVD surround sounds fantastic via RCA.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigaguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stupid queston, I'm not a Dolby Surround expert.
> 
> 
> If you use only the RCA audio plugs from a DVD player to the 790 receiver, what happens (for a DVD movie with 5 channel surround)?
> 
> Does the receiver 'simulate' surround into 5 speakers from the 2 RCA inputs?
> 
> Can you use an RCA cable for Coaxial Digital connection?
> 
> I sold my 790 to a friend and he's using it via RCA inputs and he thinks DVD surround sounds fantastic this way!



Yes. You can get a variety of surround formats off of the 2 channel analog RCAs.


You really shouldn't use a plain audio RCA for the coax connection. It can work, but probably not well.


----------



## mrgribbles

Nice pics kicks. Hope you enjoy your system.


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching "The Departed" today and hardly felt any surround for the entire movie? I noticed the receiver only displayed "DD" and nothing else.....what mode am I supposed to be using for movies that will 'enhance' the surround sounds?
> 
> 
> Since I moved my rears a short while back, I did the "test tone" thing from the remote and also used the audio test patterns off DVE that confirmed my surround speakers are working fine. What gives for the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any particular surround modes u guys are using? My Sony dvd player has the option of DD and PCM and I've set it to DD for now. Is that correct? Oh, DVD player is hooked up via Toslink cable to the receiver on digital out.
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> Frag
> 
> PS: Big Martin S. fan here



Before my question gets lost in the thread.............see above...


Thx

Frag


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Before my question gets lost in the thread.............see above...
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> Frag



Try Dolby Digital PLIIx (Pro Logic IIx) for 7.1, or Dolby Digital EX.


Does the receiver display say "Dolby D" in big letters or just "DD" in small letters? If the latter, then it's probably just not in the right sound mode.


I think your DVD player is set up right. It should be outputting in "bitstream," but I think that's what the Sony means by "DD." Might doublecheck, though.


----------



## Mossberg

I've also noticed that I don't get much surround content out of Dolby Digital EX. It seems like I get more from regular Dolby Digital.


----------



## dave1smith

I just happened to go to shop onkyo online and saw that they are having a 10% off Memorial Day special from May 22 to May 29 on all refurbs. This is for club members only, but signing up means simply giving them your e-mail address.


With the 10% and the regular $10 off (for club members, but more if you have points with them), the HT-S790 would be $304 ($349 minus $35 for the 10% and minus another $10 for joining the club). I say would be, because I didn't actually complete the checkout process, but this looks to be correct.


If you want the extended warranty, add $40. Shipping is free. There is sales tax in a few states, sorry not sure which ones.


----------



## mistrz23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just happened to go to shop onkyo online and saw that they are having a 10% off Memorial Day special from May 22 to May 29 on all refurbs. This is for club members only, but signing up means simply giving them your e-mail address.
> 
> 
> With the 10% and the regular $10 off (for club members, but more if you have points with them), the HT-S790 would be $304 ($349 minus $35 for the 10% and minus another $10 for joining the club). I say would be, because I didn't actually complete the checkout process, but this looks to be correct.
> 
> 
> If you want the extended warranty, add $40. Shipping is free. There is sales tax in a few states, sorry not sure which ones.



Yes this is true. I paid exactly $304.10














It's refurbished model, but I see no any cosmetically damages etc. Shipping is free.Ordered it yesterday and since I live in NYC i took a day to get here. Amazingly fast order processing and shipping. Everything looks fine, there are no wires or battery included in the package as was stated on-line so need to buy them. And the BOX is really HUGE. Looks like a refrigerator or something









You guys think 16 gauge wire will be ok for it?


----------



## Ted the Penguin

16 gauge seems to be what most people are using, try monoprice.com


----------



## Tulpa

Or Home Depot. Monoprice is often out of stock.


----------



## kcarl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or Home Depot. Monoprice is often out of stock.



I recently purchased 75 ft. sections of 16 gauge from deepsurplus. Very satisfied with product and service. Got it for my refurbed HTS 790 but haven't had time to install yet.


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mistrz23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes this is true. I paid exactly $304.10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's refurbished model, but I see no any cosmetically damages etc. Shipping is free.Ordered it yesterday and since I live in NYC i took a day to get here. Amazingly fast order processing and shipping. Everything looks fine, there are no wires or battery included in the package as was stated on-line so need to buy them. And the BOX is really HUGE. Looks like a refrigerator or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think 16 gauge wire will be ok for it?



Glad you got a good deal. Mine included speaker wires, but I upgraded and bought 16 gauge at Home Depot (got the 100 foot package for $19.99) and it works just fine. Anything better is overkill imo. I also upgraded the line to the subwoofer since it was so cheap, 12 feet for $4.48
http://www.monoprice.com/products/se...sp?keyword=620 


To send the sound from my HD TV, I bought a 6 foot optical cable for $3.27 (you may need something longer?) and I think this is the link:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


You may need other cables for your DVD player etc. Try and figure out what you want and order it all at once, saves on shipping.

Here is a link to a listing that you may wish to scroll through to find what you want:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/index.html


----------



## Mossberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mistrz23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes this is true. I paid exactly $304.10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's refurbished model, but I see no any cosmetically damages etc. Shipping is free.Ordered it yesterday and since I live in NYC i took a day to get here. Amazingly fast order processing and shipping. Everything looks fine, there are no wires or battery included in the package as was stated on-line so need to buy them. And the BOX is really HUGE. Looks like a refrigerator or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think 16 gauge wire will be ok for it?



My 790 refurb came with all wires and cable for the sub. I guess it seems to be luck of the draw.


----------



## mistrz23

As a matter of update mine came also with the wires and the cable for the sub. It was just in the other box







I dont know why it was said on the box " no wires included".Anyway I haven't really time to hook it up since I don't have a Dvd player now, so I can really test the inputs and the sounds beside using the radio tuner that doesnt sound good because of the bad perception. I was just reading the manual and it's said that I have to connect "both audio and video output from the dvd to the reciver and then from reciever to TV" I was kind of thinking just about connecting the audio output to the reciver , and output the video through Hdmi output directly from DVD to TV since the reciever doesn't have an Hdmi input/output. Does it mean that I can't do it?? Am I gonne missing something If I will do it the way I described it ( conecting only audio to the reciever and video (HDMI)directly from DVD to TV?

I just wish the speakers were a little bit smaller. My previous home theater was Philips HTS 3555/37 and the box of it was kind of the size of the onkyo subwoofer


----------



## Fragster

To those who have hooked the s790 to a Toshiba HD-A2 player??


What are the audio settings u have set on the player?


Picked up the A2 today from Costco for $249 and very pleased with the price and the fact that I ordered Matrix Collection on HD-DVD on Sunday for $19.99 (CCity screw up), I'm the king of el-cheapos right now


Frag


----------



## kicks

HOw do I turn on the blue light around the master control?


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HOw do I turn on the blue light around the master control?



Ummmm..I thought that was ONLY available on the more expensive Onkyo models but not the S790?


Frag


----------



## Fragster

I've hooked up the HD-A2 using Toslink to the receiver....on the player, I've set the audio option to PCM.


Now when I'm watching movies, the DVD player displays the "DD" icon BUT also the "2-chann" icon too.......does this mean, its only outputting to 2 speakers?










To those using the S790 with the HD player using Toslink cable, what are your audio options set on the DVD player?


Highly appreciated

Frag

PS: Absolutely loving the Matrix on HD-DVD


----------



## cosmotravis

are there any hot broads to look at while watching the matrix? lol


----------



## mrgribbles

Fragster, did you get the new HD matrix trilogy? Which version? What does it say on the Jacket? DD, DD+, TrueHD or whatever?


Push the info button a few times, it will cycle through input and output and volume settings. I'd like to know what you are getting.


Don't forget to push the Audio button on your HD player remote. That will let you cycle through the available tracks on the disc. You should see DD and perhaps DD+.


You can also select the audio options from the disk main menu under setup.


----------



## Symbios

Well, I've owned this unit for 5 months, and everythings been great untill recently... I'm using the component video switcher part of it to switch between my PC, HD tuner, and DVD player.


I turned it on, and found the video from my PC (video 1) was in B/W (the Y signal is missing, I guess). Hmm, so I try my DVD player (video 2), and it's lacking the red signal. Then I try my HD tuner (video 3), and it's fine.


I then connected my PC and DVD player to video 3, and they looked fine as well. So, I've come to the conclusion that it's a problem with the Onkyo.


Has anyone else experienced something like this?


I guess I'll try contacting Onkyo, although I don't know what they'll do for me.


----------



## Spike375

I Just got the HT-S790. I've only been using it for 2 days, but I noticed when using it it gets really hot. I checked in the manual and it says to leave 8 inches of space above the unit and to the sides. I have it on a dresser with a shelf 2 inches above it and I thought that would be enough space.


Does it really need a full 8 inches above it and to the sides?


----------



## Theo-Prof

I have had the HT-790 for about 5 months now and have really enjoyed it. I use it as much for music as for movies. This brings me to my point. I had been toying with the question of whether to upgrade the speakers, especially for music, and decided to buy a pair of Polk Audio R50 floorstanding speakers to use as fronts. They are on sale at Fry's at an incredibly low price. Since the surrounds are the weakest speakers in the 790's system, I am planning on making the Onkyo front speakers my surround speakers. My only concern is how "mixing" speakers might effect the sound. My thinking is that I might notice more difference between the fronts and center than with the surrounds, since the surround speakers don't add as much to the whole sound as the fromts and center. I am thinking that I might need to get a new center speaker, but that using the Onkyo "fronts" as "surrounds" should work fine. If I feel the need to replace the center speaker, I can always use the Onkyo "center" as a "rear" in a 6.1 configuaration. After all, the Onkyo fronts and center are the best part of the Onkyo speaker set that comes with the HT-790.


I just thought that I might add this suggestion for those who are toying with the HTIB/seperate component question. Upgrading just the fronts (and possibly the center) might be a very cost effective "best of both worlds" senario. If anyone else has made similar upgrades, I would like to hear how your speakers mix with the Onkyo speakers. When my Polks arrive I will let you know how they sound and how they mix with the Onkyo speakers.


Kevin


----------



## Xsao

yeah im thinking of upgrading my fronts and centers to the av123 x- series.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theo-Prof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had the HT-790 for about 5 months now and have really enjoyed it. I use it as much for music as for movies. This brings me to my point. I had been toying with the question of whether to upgrade the speakers, especially for music, and decided to buy a pair of Polk Audio R50 floorstanding speakers to use as fronts. They are on sale at Fry's at an incredibly low price. Since the surrounds are the weakest speakers in the 790's system, I am planning on making the Onkyo front speakers my surround speakers. My only concern is how "mixing" speakers might effect the sound. My thinking is that I might notice more difference between the fronts and center than with the surrounds, since the surround speakers don't add as much to the whole sound as the fromts and center. I am thinking that I might need to get a new center speaker, but that using the Onkyo "fronts" as "surrounds" should work fine. If I feel the need to replace the center speaker, I can always use the Onkyo "center" as a "rear" in a 6.1 configuaration. After all, the Onkyo fronts and center are the best part of the Onkyo speaker set that comes with the HT-790.
> 
> 
> I just thought that I might add this suggestion for those who are toying with the HTIB/seperate component question. Upgrading just the fronts (and possibly the center) might be a very cost effective "best of both worlds" senario. If anyone else has made similar upgrades, I would like to hear how your speakers mix with the Onkyo speakers. When my Polks arrive I will let you know how they sound and how they mix with the Onkyo speakers.
> 
> 
> Kevin



Could be a plan!! One caution, outside of possible timbre or sound balance mismatch, which may or may not be insignificant, is that the Onkyo fronts and center are rear ported bass reflex so if you can position them well away from a wall or especially not to block the port, you might be OK. Blocking the rear port or failing to consider wall echo might muddy up the bass a bit at the low range of the speaker. Good luck. I'd be interested in your results if you go this direction.


----------



## kicks

Do you guys have your Woofer set at the max?


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike375* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I Just got the HT-S790. I've only been using it for 2 days, but I noticed when using it it gets really hot. I checked in the manual and it says to leave 8 inches of space above the unit and to the sides. I have it on a dresser with a shelf 2 inches above it and I thought that would be enough space.
> 
> 
> Does it really need a full 8 inches above it and to the sides?





Trust me, the receiver gets hot. 2" above it is NOT enough. Mine would constantly overheat with 4" above it. Moved it to another shelf with the full 8" and added a small 4" fan that blows over the top (it is plugged into the switched outlet on the back of the receiver).


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you guys have your Woofer set at the max?



I have had mine at 50% and at max. Can't really decide what is the best setting, so I just left mine at max.


----------



## mrgribbles

I wouldn't operate the sub volume control @ max. Leave some headroom for loud effects. I set mine at 50% or so and use the level control in the receiver. Max anything electronic/audio and you risk the chance of distortion or worse.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had mine at 50% and at max. Can't really decide what is the best setting, so I just left mine at max.



no, listen to MrG, he's right. never leave the gain at the max setting, you've got no headroom this way, and risk getting severly distorted bass and/or bottoming out the driver. keep the knob at no more than 50%, and adjust the sub level on the receiver, which really shouldn't have to be set above +5 at most.


calibrating with an SPL meter will solve these problems and ensure that you're at an optimal setting.


----------



## NOVA5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Symbios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I've owned this unit for 5 months, and everythings been great untill recently... I'm using the component video switcher part of it to switch between my PC, HD tuner, and DVD player.
> 
> 
> I turned it on, and found the video from my PC (video 1) was in B/W (the Y signal is missing, I guess). Hmm, so I try my DVD player (video 2), and it's lacking the red signal. Then I try my HD tuner (video 3), and it's fine.
> 
> 
> I then connected my PC and DVD player to video 3, and they looked fine as well. So, I've come to the conclusion that it's a problem with the Onkyo.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced something like this?
> 
> 
> I guess I'll try contacting Onkyo, although I don't know what they'll do for me.



They'll have you send it in for service as expected. but if it can't be fixed at all, replacement. short of it.. my TXSR703 developed a problem at 6 months, sent to service, no problem... bugger fixed itself in transit, same problem 9 months later. sent again, again autofix... WTF? anyway, called Onkyo Customer Relations. sent all docs about repair work to them, 703 replaced with 804 (due to no 704 model existing)


----------



## HDgloryhog

I have not been able to figure this out yet, maybe you guys can help me out. On the 3rd video input I have my ps3 hooked up. I have to press the CD button for the audio. Does anybody know a way around this? I can only get DD or DTS off of CD.


----------



## NOVA5

can you reassigned the digital ins on that model? i could in the 703 and 804.


----------



## HDgloryhog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NOVA5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can you reassigned the digital ins on that model? i could in the 703 and 804.



Never tried and wouldn't know how!


----------



## Spike375




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Trust me, the receiver gets hot. 2" above it is NOT enough. Mine would constantly overheat with 4" above it. Moved it to another shelf with the full 8" and added a small 4" fan that blows over the top (it is plugged into the switched outlet on the back of the receiver).



I was afraid of that. Does it need 8 inches on each side too? Is the fan really necessary too, or is that just an extra precaution?


Regardless, looks like I will have to do some rearranging. Thanks a lot for the input.


----------



## Fragster

After owning the unit for about 3 months, I think the rear surrounds suck too......its doesn't do my new toshiba HD-A2 any justice! Like Theo-Prof, Im now considering upgrading my fronts to this::
http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Venue-Stag...0553340&sr=1-5 


And then move the Onkyo fronts to the back for surrounds.......Since I got the whole deal for $286 refurb, spending another >$300 is justfible for me.....hopefully the JBL fronts fill the void that I have left in my ears right now.


Frag


----------



## gazzardo

Having owned this system for a little under a year now i have to say I like it, However when watching any channels in HD if the screen is very bright (white, usually) the tv sort of resets (the little component symbol appears in the top corner and the screen go's to the blue no signal screen). This only takes a second or so, but is very annoying.

It must be something to do with the onkyo because it never happens when connecting straight from the cable box to the tv.

I use component cables throughout, radio shack ones admittedly but like I say, if I bypass the receiver it never happens. I don't lose the sound at all just the picture.

Anyone have any ideas?, are there any settings to prevent this sort of "overload"?


----------



## Theo-Prof





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After owning the unit for about 3 months, I think the rear surrounds suck too......its doesn't do my new toshiba HD-A2 any justice! Like Theo-Prof, Im now considering upgrading my fronts to this::
> http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Venue-Stag...0553340&sr=1-5
> 
> 
> And then move the Onkyo fronts to the back for surrounds.......Since I got the whole deal for $286 refurb, spending another >$300 is justfible for me.....hopefully the JBL fronts fill the void that I have left in my ears right now.
> 
> 
> Frag



The Polk R50s that I purchased were $69/each. Even with shipping and taxes that come to less than $200. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theo-Prof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Polk R50s that I purchased were $69/each. Even with shipping and taxes that come to less than $200. Can't wait to get them.



U just read my mind








........a friend of mine also recommended me this set ...he's got the higher end Pollk speakers but is familiar with polk products.


Some reviews here:::
http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/p...r50/?reviews=1 


Im stopping by my local Frys tomorrow after work and if they have the M50, I'll picking it up on the spot as I have the whole weekend for testing!!


Frag


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no, listen to MrG, he's right. never leave the gain at the max setting, you've got no headroom this way, and risk getting severly distorted bass and/or bottoming out the driver. keep the knob at no more than 50%, and adjust the sub level on the receiver, which really shouldn't have to be set above +5 at most.
> 
> 
> calibrating with an SPL meter will solve these problems and ensure that you're at an optimal setting.




Sounds sensible. I will drop the dial down to 50% and maybe bump it up a little on the receiver.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spike375* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was afraid of that. Does it need 8 inches on each side too? Is the fan really necessary too, or is that just an extra precaution?
> 
> 
> Regardless, looks like I will have to do some rearranging. Thanks a lot for the input.




Most of the vents are on top. I would just worry about keeping good clearance room there and don't even bother with the sides. The stand alone fan is a precaution. I have an enclosed entertainment center so when I use the receiver I keep the glass door open, and the fan on. If you have one of those metal/glass open entertainment centers, you probably won't need an extra fan.


----------



## kicks

What is the best or average best settings for each speaker and sub using the "level cal" feature in the setup?


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the best or average best settings for each speaker and sub using the "level cal" feature in the setup?



This what its all about. (Un)fortunately, this is one area that no one but you can set up.


If you have access to a sound level meter or SPL as they're called, that is the best way. If you don't then run through the test tones on each speaker and level adjust until they sound equal to you. The sub is a bit different due to the low frequency so what sounds level may in fact be very high, so you will likely want to back off of your assessment by -5 or -6 dB or so.


Good luck. Get a meter if you can.


----------



## Theo-Prof

I got my Polk Audio R-50s yesterday and hooked them up within 10 minutes of getting them through the door. WOW, what an improvement! To help with my wife's acceptance of much larger speakers, I put in one of her favorite Cds, an Emerson String Quartet CD. Wow, I thought that this CD sounded good with the stock Onkyo speakers. What I did not know was that I had heard the notes on this CD but had never really heard the subtleties. Previously I had heard the "plucked" violin notes, but had been unable to hear the actual "pluck." The difference is startling. This is just one example, I could go on--and the speakers are not even broken-in yet. The Polks are also MUCH less directional than the stock Onkyo speakers. Anywhere in the room you can hear the same subtle musical elements that could not even be heard before.


As for the blending issue, I can certainly hear a difference between the fronts and center speaker. At this point it is not too disturbing. However, I realize now that if I gained so much by switching to good front speakers, I will likely be floored if I were to buy a Polk center speaker. Well, for now I will live with what I have. I have not yet moved the fronts to the surround position, but I think I will be fine with them there, since the fronts and center carry the bulk of the sound. Anyway, they have to be an improvement over the stock surrounds.


Anyway, I hope that this helps those contemplating upgrading speakers on the HT-790. I was not planning on upgrading them anytime soon, but this deal on the Polk R50a was just too good to pass up. (By the way, I think that this deal is available only online, unless a particular store has some in stock at this price.) I recommend that you do your research and hold out for a good deal.


----------



## Fragster

Theo-Prof


In-store, Frys is sold out of the R50's (much better than the replacement R300s)...I checked 2 of my local stores and both were sold out of R50s but had the weaker R300's...


I checked online and saw it was available so ordered mine yesterday. Since the R50's are being phased out, the low price was eminent ..similar to the S790 dropping in price for the S800.


I do expect the Polks to make a big difference in the overall sound but for now, this is pretty much my final upgrade to the S790 for this year ...also ordered the Harmony 550 remote from Ebay on Friday.


Final upgrade:::: moving my 57" Hitachi to my bedroom and getting the 65" Toshiba 1080p set


An expensive year for me :-(

Frag


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theo-Prof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my Polk Audio R-50s yesterday and hooked them up within 10 minutes of getting them through the door. WOW, what an improvement! To help with my wife's acceptance of much larger speakers, I put in one of her favorite Cds, an Emerson String Quartet CD. Wow, I thought that this CD sounded good with the stock Onkyo speakers. What I did not know was that I had heard the notes on this CD but had never really heard the subtleties. Previously I had heard the "plucked" violin notes, but had been unable to hear the actual "pluck." The difference is startling. This is just one example, I could go on--and the speakers are not even broken-in yet. The Polks are also MUCH less directional than the stock Onkyo speakers. Anywhere in the room you can hear the same subtle musical elements that could not even be heard before.



nice write up...i had a similar experience when i upgraded my onkyo HTIB speakers to Athenas. when you get a chance to upgrade to a Polk center channel, you'll hear big improvements in dialog clarity. the center channel does a lot of the heavy lifting for movie soundtracks, so it is a worthwhile upgrade, once you have the funds.


----------



## Theo-Prof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Theo-Prof
> 
> 
> In-store, Frys is sold out of the R50's (much better than the replacement R300s)...I checked 2 of my local stores and both were sold out of R50s but had the weaker R300's...
> 
> 
> I checked online and saw it was available so ordered mine yesterday. Since the R50's are being phased out, the low price was eminent ..similar to the S790 dropping in price for the S800.
> 
> 
> I do expect the Polks to make a big difference in the overall sound but for now, this is pretty much my final upgrade to the S790 for this year ...also ordered the Harmony 550 remote from Ebay on Friday.
> 
> 
> Final upgrade:::: moving my 57" Hitachi to my bedroom and getting the 65" Toshiba 1080p set
> 
> 
> An expensive year for me :-(
> 
> Frag



I am very pleased with my R50s. I do not think that you will be dissappointed with these over the JBLs you were considering. For the price, they are hard to beat. They also look terriffic.


(G-Star) I think you are right about the center speaker. I am SERIOUSLY considering springing for a Polk center, the CSi3 is priced the same as the CS1 at Fry's outpost. Then there are the R150 bookshelf speakers they are selling for $49/pair. These would be a greak replacement for the speakers that came with an old Onkyo bookshelf stereo system that is still working after almost 15 years. Or these might be even better than the Onkyo "fronts" used as "surrounds." Maybe I ought to get FOUR!. . . Somebody stop me, please!


----------



## Ron Temple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theo-Prof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am very pleased with my R50s. I do not think that you will be dissappointed with these over the JBLs you were considering. For the price, they are hard to beat. They also look terriffic.
> 
> 
> (G-Star) I think you are right about the center speaker. I am SERIOUSLY considering springing for a Polk center, the CSi3 is priced the same as the CS1 at Fry's outpost. Then there are the R150 bookshelf speakers they are selling for $49/pair. These would be a greak replacement for the speakers that came with an old Onkyo bookshelf stereo system that is still working after almost 15 years. Or these might be even better than the Onkyo "fronts" used as "surrounds." Maybe I ought to get FOUR!. . . Somebody stop me, please!



The Polk center and surrounds will be significant...do it over time and enjoy the incremental improvements. What are you using for a sub







?


----------



## Theo-Prof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Temple* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Polk center and surrounds will be significant...do it over time and enjoy the incremental improvements. What are you using for a sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



I am just using the stock Onkyo sub. I do not know if it is the room, the placement or how I have it set up, but it seems to blend almost seamlessly with either the stock Onkyos or the new Polks. I do not think I will be upgrading the sub soon. I have heard and like the Polk subs, but this is one area where I am still learning. I am not even sure which subs to consider if I do decide to upgrade. For now I will probably leave well enough alone.


----------



## Ron Temple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theo-Prof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am just using the stock Onkyo sub. I do not know if it is the room, the placement or how I have it set up, but it seems to blend almost seamlessly with either the stock Onkyos or the new Polks. I do not think I will be upgrading the sub soon. I have heard and like the Polk subs, but this is one area where I am still learning. I am not even sure which subs to consider if I do decide to upgrade. For now I will probably leave well enough alone.



Take your time and stay away from the entry level Polk subs...they give them away for a reason. Don't mean to prick the upgrade bubble too soon, but a nice sub will be the most dramatic improvement in the overall HT experience.


----------



## Mongrel714

Hey guys,

I have question on my sub volume, on movies and tv I cant get good sub volume, hardley will compete with my mains ans surrounds, but when I use the tuner listning to radio, I have mare than enough bass sometimes too much, I have played with the settings on my receiver but to no avail, I am running an optical out from my Sci. atlanta 8300HD DVR to input 2 on my Onkyo, Thanks in advance!

Report Post


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongrel714* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have question on my sub volume, on movies and tv I cant get good sub volume, hardley will compete with my mains ans surrounds, but when I use the tuner listning to radio, I have mare than enough bass sometimes too much, I have played with the settings on my receiver but to no avail, I am running an optical out from my Sci. atlanta 8300HD DVR to input 2 on my Onkyo, Thanks in advance!
> 
> Report Post



This is kinda a brain dump, sorry


try listening to a digital music channel on your receiver, see how much bass that gives you, also try an HD show with 5.1 sound. then try hooking up the STB with analog cables (L + R), rather than the optical.


you might be having this problem because your STB is only outputting audio on the L+R channels of the digital stream (guessing, but if hooking it up over analog made it better, then probably), see if there are any settings you can change in your STB that might fix this.


----------



## crosslin

has anyone had an issue with the volume going down on it's own? it just started doing this yesterday....and i have had it for about 6 months.


----------



## NOVA5

how close are your neighbors, how is your tv system arranged compaired to theirs if you know them.


any chance they have a simile onkyo and are turning down their volume, and catching yours with errant signals? kinda unlilkey to pass through two double pane windows.. but never know.


----------



## crosslin

well....i have an empty lot beside me...and i am on an acre myself. i am almost 100% positive my neighbors do not have one. the guy across from me is about 80...and my other neighbor is an ass...and hates loud music/tv...and is in bed about this time.


----------



## Fragster

Received my Polk R50's today and installation was a breeze. And the audio difference over the Onkyo fronts???.............wow







is all I can say........Im hearing sounds/effects in movies that I never heard from the stock fronts before. I have Dish SD and have hooked up the Dish box (analogue) using RCA audio jacks and even on ''stereo' mode, the R50's do a fabulous job of supplying clear, audible sound. Popped in "Batman Begins HDDVD" and the overall sound difference was clearly evident over the stock fronts. Though now I can feel I have to replace the center speaker too as my final upgrade.


Those who are feeling the stock fronts lack somewhat, I whole-heartedly recommend the R50's, especially at $69.99 a piece. There are better speakers out there but for myself, Im 100% satisfied with the R50s as fronts.


Here's my setup right now...will be moving my XBox 360 back to my 'big-screen' to make full use of 5.1 surround via optical. Bring on Call of Duty 3










Frag


----------



## Ted the Penguin

CoD 3 was made (kinda) for the Wii,







its fun to actually aim and shoot at someone


----------



## bauermj

I notice I have a bit of audio delay (compared to the video) when using this system. It is noticeable on the Xbox 360 as well as on cable. Any suggesstions? I've tried messing with the speaker distance settings with no luck...


----------



## Mossberg

Same problem with audio to video delay.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bauermj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I notice I have a bit of audio delay (compared to the video) when using this system. It is noticeable on the Xbox 360 as well as on cable. Any suggesstions? I've tried messing with the speaker distance settings with no luck...



Have you adjusted the audio sync delay. If not, pick your input say DVD on the remote and hold that button for a few seconds. The A/V Sync will show up on your display. The left and right buttons will let you change the settings.


----------



## sriv

Guyz,

I connected power to my onkyo HT through a surge protector. When the HT is not in use, i switch off the receiver with remote. But the subwoofer has power on all the time. Would that cause any issue on the lifetime of the subwoofer? Do i need to switch off surge protector so the subwoofer powered off?


thank you for your time.


----------



## Ted the Penguin

does the color of the sub's LED change? IIRC it should be green when it is powered on, and amber when it is in standby mode


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sriv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guyz,
> 
> I connected power to my onkyo HT through a surge protector. When the HT is not in use, i switch off the receiver with remote. But the subwoofer has power on all the time. Would that cause any issue on the lifetime of the subwoofer? Do i need to switch off surge protector so the subwoofer powered off?
> 
> 
> thank you for your time.



The unit should turn on and off automatically based on the signal from the Receiver. There might be a bit of a dely when it turns off, but only a few minutes at most. If it doesn't change from the green (0n) to the amber (off), then there's something wrong.


----------



## Mossberg

Mine changes color as well. If yours doesn't turn off, it is still receiving some kind of signal or noise. Either that, or the auto off circuitry is not working.


----------



## bauermj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you adjusted the audio sync delay. If not, pick your input say DVD on the remote and hold that button for a few seconds. The A/V Sync will show up on your display. The left and right buttons will let you change the settings.



You are the man


----------



## seek3r

So I just picked up the s790s from shoponkyo (339 with the points for the refurb :-D), and I had a question about mounts. I hope it's not already been answered (though I suspect it has) but there's 65pages of thread here...


I actually asked a similar question before in the speaker section, didnt get a response.


Aside from marring the aesthetics of the back of the speaker, is there any reason not to use wall mounts for the front speakers that screw into the cabinet?


----------



## mrgribbles

A big reason. Its called rear porting. The hole in the back of the cabinet is tuned to a low frequency. It actually "huffs" air in and out and if you block it, you will get very poor low frequency sound. Sonically you will get your best response if the speakers are 18 - 24"+ from a wall. If you can't, try to give them some room at least to breathe, a couple of inches or so. I don't think you will do any damage by drilling a mounting screw or two.


If you have to hang them, and probably quite a few do, you might want to try actually blocking the port, or stuffing it to turn it off, some subs and full range speakers actually come with tuning plugs. You will lose bottom end frequency (I don't know how much maybe 5-10 hz) but that may be better than the noise you may get if you hang it directly on the wall. Experiment. Or you may find it will work fine for you. Good luck.


----------



## seek3r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A big reason. Its called rear porting. The hole in the back of the cabinet is tuned to a low frequency. It actually "huffs" air in and out and if you block it, you will get very poor low frequency sound. Sonically you will get your best response if the speakers are 18 - 24"+ from a wall. If you can't, try to give them some room at least to breathe, a couple of inches or so. I don't think you will do any damage by drilling a mounting screw or two.
> 
> 
> If you have to hang them, and probably quite a few do, you might want to try actually blocking the port, or stuffing it to turn it off, some subs and full range speakers actually come with tuning plugs. You will lose bottom end frequency (I don't know how much maybe 5-10 hz) but that may be better than the noise you may get if you hang it directly on the wall. Experiment. Or you may find it will work fine for you. Good luck.



Thanks for the answer. makes sense. So my question I s'pose becomes, based on your answer, if I use a mounting bracket that doesn't block the hole and holds it a couple inches off the wall (maybe the out of stock one from monoprice, it won't let me use the url) , would that work well? If not, I guess I can plug it, that didn't occur to me, I would have been too worried about damaging the speaker


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seek3r* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer. makes sense. So my question I s'pose becomes, based on your answer, if I use a mounting bracket that doesn't block the hole and holds it a couple inches off the wall (maybe the out of stock one from monoprice, it won't let me use the url) , would that work well? If not, I guess I can plug it, that didn't occur to me, I would have been too worried about damaging the speaker



Getting it off the wall is your best bet. You won't hurt the speaker by plugging it but you may want to set your crossover up a notch to take the stress off the mains and get better blending with your sub. These speakers do muddy up if on the wall but if you set them to small, and the crossover no lower than 80hz, it may work out well for you without foolin' with the plug.


----------



## seek3r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Getting it off the wall is your best bet. You won't hurt the speaker by plugging it but you may want to set your crossover up a notch to take the stress off the mains and get better blending with your sub. These speakers do muddy up if on the wall but if you set them to small, and the crossover no lower than 80hz, it may work out well for you without foolin' with the plug.



Cool, thanks for the tips!


----------



## desitoyota

I have received the 790B and replaced the speakers with Polk R50. I have a question. I know this receiver don't hve HDMI. So you guys are connectiong the HD TV's to it? I mean we can connect by component cables, but that will losse the HD quality.

Or just to connect the audio through the receiver and lrave the video not go through the receiver. Please advise me. I am have very less knowledge as electronics are concerned.

Thanks


----------



## SheepFactory

My apologies if this has been asked before. Does anyone know where I can buy the Onkyo HT-S790 in canada (vancouver) ?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desitoyota* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or just to connect the audio through the receiver and lrave the video not go through the receiver. Please advise me. I am have very less knowledge as electronics are concerned.
> 
> Thanks



That's what I do for my upscaling DVD player and my HD cable box. I run HDMI cables direct to the TV.


On my setup, all video goes direct to the TV (it's got enough inputs for about seven or eight devices) and all audio goes to the receiver.


If you get a remote that supports macros (several functions executed with one programmed button), you can switch the TV and receiver simultaneously, although I just switch them separately.


----------



## desitoyota

On my setup, all video goes direct to the TV (it's got enough inputs for about seven or eight devices) and all audio goes to the receiver.



Thanks,

So you send video out from DVD--->TV via HDMI and aduio out from DVD player---->receiver, and also the same for HD cable box?

Is that how you have connected your devices? Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desitoyota* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> So you send video out from DVD--->TV via HDMI and aduio out from DVD player---->receiver, and also the same for HD cable box?
> 
> Is that how you have connected your devices? Correct me if I am wrong



Yes, here's a detailed layout.


DVD player to TV - HDMI

DVD player to receiver - digital optical audio cable


HD box to TV - DVI/HDMI combo cable (box has DVI output, TV has HDMI input, they're the same video signal.)*

HD box to receiver - digital coaxial audio cable


I could actually swap the digital audio cables, as both the DVD and the HD box have both types of outputs.


I also have a VCR using composite video and analog audio cables. Again, video to TV, audio to receiver.


----------



## Theo-Prof

Oh well, I couldn't resist it. I found another Polk Audio speaker deal today to go with the R50s that I got a couple of weeks ago. I was in Austin today and stopped by the Fry's there and found a CSi25 center channel speaker for $42.15!! (normally $179). This is one of Polk's lower-end center speakers, but at this price it was a no-brainer. It will be a few days before I can hook it up, but I expect it will be a big improvement over the stock Onkyo center channel.


I would have missed this deal had I not actually looked at the box and seen the $42.15 price sticker below the regular $179 price sticker. (A word to the wise.)


The only thing that concerns me is that this speaker is rated at 4 ohms, but says that it is "compatible with 8 ohm" systems. I hope that it works out. Anyway, I have 30 days to return it if it does not work out.


Kevin


----------



## mrgribbles

Theo-Prof, normally I would highly encourage anyone not to mix impedances within speaker systems for a number of reasons but in this case I have read reports that the polk i25 appears to work out OK. One problem with the center channel being lower impedance is that this is where you get most of your dialog so in the interests of clarity/definition some may boost this a bit, and of course then you have Dolby dialog enhancement and other means afoot to try to clear up the center channel dialog. All of these put the center at a little bit of imbalance to the rest of the speakers to begin with and then you add a differing current load, well you can see the point I'm making. Now after all that poetry, I'll restate that reports are usually favorable on this particular speaker. Very good luck to you on this and let us know how you fare.


----------



## Theo-Prof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Theo-Prof, normally I would highly encourage anyone not to mix impedances within speaker systems for a number of reasons but in this case I have read reports that the polk i25 appears to work out OK. One problem with the center channel being lower impedance is that this is where you get most of your dialog so in the interests of clarity/definition some may boost this a bit, and of course then you have Dolby dialog enhancement and other means afoot to try to clear up the center channel dialog. All of these put the center at a little bit of imbalance to the rest of the speakers to begin with and then you add a differing current load, well you can see the point I'm making. Now after all that poetry, I'll restate that reports are usually favorable on this particular speaker. Very good luck to you on this and let us know how you fare.



The difference in impedance is precisely what I was concerned about. When I get it hooked-up I will report back on any problems. A further question is whether the imbalance will cause any problems with the receiver. Any advice will be helpful.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theo-Prof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The difference in impedance is precisely what I was concerned about. When I get it hooked-up I will report back on any problems. A further question is whether the imbalance will cause any problems with the receiver. Any advice will be helpful.



I know of one recent instance where a fellow, in the alternatives thread, did this and his HK AVR was heating up. I've played with some 6 ohm and 8 ohm in parallel with the Onk AVR with no overheating problems but then I don't run these loud anyhow. Chances are, structurally you're probably OK. Keep us posted & good luck, I hope it works for you.


----------



## seek3r

An update: I got my 790 have it set up just sitting on my desk and bookcase (for the rear speakers) right now (one of my comp monitors is on top of the center ). Planning to hang the speakers when I get brackets (or build shelves).


One of the possibilities I was looking into was using vesa mounts for monitors to mount the speakers, since it'll get them further off the wall (and absolutely hold the weight). Anyone have any experience doing that?


----------



## Theo-Prof

I was able to hook up the new Polk Audio CSi25 center speaker last night. It sounds great and blends much better with the R50 front speakers than did the original Onkyo center. I played several sections from the Return of the King and it sounds much better than the stock Onlyo center speaker. I played it medium loud for a while and did not notice any more heat than usual out of the receiver (which tended to get fairly hot before anyway). I think I will have to spring for the Polk R150s at $49/pair for my surrounds.


Needless to say, I am now sold on Polk Audio speakers. Even thought the speakers I have bought are not top-of-the-line, the increase in sound quality over the stock Onkyo speakers has been very noticable. Despite the fact that I am well on my way to replacing all my speakers, I am glad that I went the HTIB route. I was able to see the difference that surround sound made when watching movies and I was able to do so at a very reasonable initial cost. With the replacement of just the fronts, I was able to improve the quality of my music listening as well as make side-by-side, in situ, comparisons between speakers. I was also able to get up and running and bide my time until I could find good speakers at very good prices.


Kevin


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theo-Prof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was able to hook up the new Polk Audio CSi25 center speaker last night. It sounds great and blends much better with the R50 front speakers than did the original Onkyo center. I played several sections from the Return of the King and it sounds much better than the stock Onlyo center speaker. I played it medium loud for a while and did not notice any more heat than usual out of the receiver (which tended to get fairly hot before anyway). I think I will have to spring for the Polk R150s at $49/pair for my surrounds.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I am now sold on Polk Audio speakers. Even thought the speakers I have bought are not top-of-the-line, the increase in sound quality over the stock Onkyo speakers has been very noticable. Despite the fact that I am well on my way to replacing all my speakers, I am glad that I went the HTIB route. I was able to see the difference that surround sound made when watching movies and I was able to do so at a very reasonable initial cost. With the replacement of just the fronts, I was able to improve the quality of my music listening as well as make side-by-side, in situ, comparisons between speakers. I was also able to get up and running and bide my time until I could find good speakers at very good prices.
> 
> 
> Kevin



Very pleased it worked out well for you. You're the kind of person where growing through the Onk stuff is of significant benefit. Now you know and of greater import, you know you know. Thats what this hobby/avocation is all about. Think of the enjoyment (not to mention the funding) you'll have when you take the next great leap.


One thing to keep an eye or ear on is the new surround formats. There's so much more participation in the surrounds, especially bass so keep watch for the low end of the frequency response in anything you pick up. Good luck & time to enjoy.


----------



## deucedown

One question, I bought this 7.1 system months ago, just refinished basement and installed ceiling speakers. Because of this I don't get the dolby surround sound just the neo, I didn't know that when I installed the ceiling speakers. Does this make a huge difference in sound. I guess my next stem is trying out the rear back speakers. Any opinions?


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deucedown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One question, I bought this 7.1 system months ago, just refinished basement and installed ceiling speakers. Because of this I don't get the dolby surround sound just the neo, I didn't know that when I installed the ceiling speakers. Does this make a huge difference in sound. I guess my next stem is trying out the rear back speakers. Any opinions?



If I understand your post, the receiver won't allow DD just Neo? If thats the case, be sure you have all the speakers on. In setup, under speaker config make sure no speakers are set to none.


If you are saying that sonically the surrounds aren't getting any sound when in DD go into setup speaker level and run the tones. if you hear them then, you probably should get a hold of a meter and do a thorough tune in of the speakers for proper level.


Hope this helps.


----------



## deucedown

Mr. Gribbles,


Thanks for respnse. I don't think I can get it to dd because I installed ceiling speakers that weren't onyko. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Ron Temple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deucedown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mr. Gribbles,
> 
> 
> Thanks for respnse. I don't think I can get it to dd because I installed ceiling speakers that weren't onyko. Does that make any sense?



The speakers have nothing to do with DD or DTS. You must be hooked from the source (DVD player or cablebox/STB) via a digital connection (optical or coax)...DVD players usually need to be setup within their menu to output bitstream, RAW, DD or whatever their menu calls it.


Dolby PLxII or DTS Neo surround modes are a 2 channel matrix.


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theo-Prof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was able to hook up the new Polk Audio CSi25 center speaker last night. It sounds great and blends much better with the R50 front speakers than did the original Onkyo center. I played several sections from the Return of the King and it sounds much better than the stock Onlyo center speaker. I played it medium loud for a while and did not notice any more heat than usual out of the receiver (which tended to get fairly hot before anyway). I think I will have to spring for the Polk R150s at $49/pair for my surrounds.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I am now sold on Polk Audio speakers. Even thought the speakers I have bought are not top-of-the-line, the increase in sound quality over the stock Onkyo speakers has been very noticable. Despite the fact that I am well on my way to replacing all my speakers, I am glad that I went the HTIB route. I was able to see the difference that surround sound made when watching movies and I was able to do so at a very reasonable initial cost. With the replacement of just the fronts, I was able to improve the quality of my music listening as well as make side-by-side, in situ, comparisons between speakers. I was also able to get up and running and bide my time until I could find good speakers at very good prices.
> 
> 
> Kevin



nice write up, i had a similar experience upgrading my onkyo 780 in a similar fashion. any thoughts about upgrading the sub?


----------



## dfunk44

My 790 is connected via optical to my tv. Sometimes the OTA channels signals go off for a sec and come right back on. The problem is the audio usually doesn't come back although the video does. If I change channels and then go back to the original channel, all will be fine again. Suggestions?


----------



## sundoo

Hello,everyone,


I bought a HT-s790 couple mons ago, But realized this system's rear speaker didn't come with any sounds,whatever radio or CD.DVD,TV. Sometimes. the two front speaker didn't have sounds too. Could anyone tell me what's going on?


And one more questions is,Did this system can run karaoke function? or I have to put a karaoke mixer on?


Thanks..


----------



## CrossCrucial

What is your source device?


Did you check the speaker A, B, A+B setting? Double check wiring. Make sure you don't have multi-channel on unless you have a 5.1/7.1 analog audio source/dvd play hooked up to it. If it's a stereo source you can turn the ALL CHANNEL/SPEAKER STEREO setting on as Prologic might not be putting much out to the rears. The back center speakers are hardly used. Dolby Digital +EX will use a matrix effect from the SR and SL speakers to fill them though. But again, there may not be much rear audio encoded into the source material.


Did you try going through the settings and doing the tone test? Where it plays static on each speaker individually in succession?


----------



## CrossCrucial




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfunk44* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 790 is connected via optical to my tv. Sometimes the OTA channels signals go off for a sec and come right back on. The problem is the audio usually doesn't come back although the video does. If I change channels and then go back to the original channel, all will be fine again. Suggestions?



I have a digital OTA receiver and a xbox360 hooked up with optical and have never experienced a drop in sound. Do you get a secure connection on both sides of the optical cable? To me it sounds like the TV. The audio receiver wouldn't know when you were changing channels. It's either getting the signal or it's not.


I actually have a TV that does this from time to time in a different room. Though its not via a digital hookup.


The best solution may be to try to get a stronger OTA signal (better antenna/placement/better cabling) so the signal drops less frequently.


Or if you hookup the analog outs from your tv to the receiver in the matching audio inputs for your tv's video source on the onkyo, the receiver will automatically switch to that in the absence of a digital connection. Then, when the digital sound came back up, it would automatically take precedence again.


I do this with my xbox360 and Wii because the 360's vga cable goes straight to my projector and only the optical cable goes to the receiver. Video 2 is for the Wii's component video/analog sound. I also have Video2 set to optical2. So when the 360 comes on in takes precedence over the Wii on the sound receiver and then I switch the projector to VGA.


The manual has a nice breakdown of the input matchings and combinations.


----------



## getagrip15

I have a friend that has this system, and if you are dead set on getting a HTIB this isn't a bad choice. It has a good receiver and is easily upgradable. I wasn't a big fan of the speakers, especially the sub. It was kinda boomy and didn't sound very good with music. I was tempted to get the same thing, but ended up building things piece by piece(much better sound, but more expensive).


----------



## Tulpa

The nice thing is that the receiver for these Onkyo systems (and the comparable Denons and Yamahas) are (almost) the same as the standalone models. If you want to upgrade to better speakers/subs, it's not usually a problem.


----------



## CrossCrucial

I agree that the sub is very boomy when turned up and music is lacking compared to a pieced together setup. It is acceptable for DVD viewing though (explosions and such). There is a noticible gap between the lows on the front speakers and where the sub kicks in. Increasing the subs power to counteract this will give you the "boomy" sound. The front speakers just don't have big enough woofers. But for the price and the easy setup (and a decent reciever) you are really doing quite well in the midrange.


I have a small closed off theater room and this system is more than enough. To upgrade I would only replace the sub and front speakers. Putting the current front speakers as my surounds.


The only thing you are missing with the reciever is HDMI support and Preamp outs. Also there is no subwoofer volume on the remote and you would want to upgrade to thicker gauge wiring instead of using what they give you (which probably won't reach your speakers anyways)


----------



## Fragster

Have already said it before.....get the refurb for cheap...EBay the speakers. Get Polk Audio fronts/center or Velodynes and a decent mid-priced sub and u'll be cooking with gas! I got my refurb for $286 for the whole package about 3 months ago and to this day, no issues but luck varies per buyer ;-).


Frag


----------



## rohair08

Does anyone know which retail stores carry these systems? I know CC did but I don't seem them online anymore. I don't want to buy online so I am trying to find a retail store.... Tried Fry's online, BB doesn't have it and I can't think of anywhere else.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rohair08* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which retail stores carry these systems? I know CC did but I don't seem them online anymore. I don't want to buy online so I am trying to find a retail store.... Tried Fry's online, BB doesn't have it and I can't think of anywhere else.



You may not be able to find it in any B&M anymore since Onkyo has replaced it with the SR800 which has been available for a few months now. Online is probably the only way you will be able to get it. I have the SR800 and love it.


----------



## rohair08

Yea for me I hate getting brand new models because of the price jack  Just like buying a new car that has a "mysterious fee" on it lol


----------



## Theo-Prof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nice write up, i had a similar experience upgrading my onkyo 780 in a similar fashion. any thoughts about upgrading the sub?



Was on vacation last week, so a little late responding.


G-star: I am still thinking about the sub. I think that I will probably get a Velodyne when the time comes. If money were no object, I think I would get the MiniVee, 8". That little sub sounds great. For now, I am wanting to order a pair of the R150s to use as surrounds and will probably get a second pair to replace the speakers that came with an old Onkyo shelf system I bought around 15 years ago.


mrgribbles: Thanks for the advice about low frequency response. This is one reason that I am thinkng about the R150s for surrounds. Their 51/2 in. cone ought to have better low-end response than the Onkyo fronts, and will certainly be better than the Onkyo surrounds. I would get a pair of the R300s, but I would rather have a pair of small speakers for surrounds.


On a similar topic, if I replace the speakers on the old Onkyo shelf system, I would really like to add a small sub with speaker level inputs and outputs and adjustable crossover to help fill in the bass. The system I have is only about 25w/channel, so I would not want a sub that is too powerful. Any suggestions? Would this be overkill for a shelf system? Am I just trying to justifying buying TWO pairs of the R150s?


----------



## mchin247

Hi all,

I enjoy my refurb s790. My dilemma is that I need to keep adjusting the volume to hear the dialogue and turn it down when the sounds effects kick in. I still need to buy speaker wire.....


Should I look into upgrading the stock speakers? I notice people like the Polk R50s. They are big. If I am going to upgrade the speakers, I would like them to be alittle smaller than the stocks and will not break the bank. Any recommendations are highly appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rohair08* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea for me I hate getting brand new models because of the price jack  Just like buying a new car that has a "mysterious fee" on it lol



Try Shoponkyo.com.


----------



## Pagash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchin247* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I enjoy my refurb s790. My dilemma is that I need to keep adjusting the volume to hear the dialogue and turn it down when the sounds effects kick in..



You may want to try the Late Night mode, that will reduce the dynamic range and keep the volume more consistent. Unfortunately that is usually a sign of the beginning stages of upgraditis! A new center, and therefore also new fronts will help you hear the dialogue better.


----------



## mchin247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pagash* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You may want to try the Late Night mode, that will reduce the dynamic range and keep the volume more consistent. Unfortunately that is usually a sign of the beginning stages of upgraditis! A new center, and therefore also new fronts will help you hear the dialogue better.




I will try that. I have no problem with upgrading. The hard part is getting pass the boss











Thanks Pagash.


----------



## digduggler

So to get something repaired with Onkyo (under warranty) you have to pay for the shipping??? That is amazing. I got my friend a 790 four months ago and the component video outputs are outputting blue signal to no signal. He was told he can take it to a repair center 90 miles away or pay to have it shipped to Onkyo for repairs in Michigan. I imagine that's $50-ish, and packing it is a pain. He shouldn't have to do this with a gift







They said they've never even heard of cross shipping.


Did he just get an unknowledgeable CSR? That really blows if that's the case...


----------



## GHEEANDLOTLOT

I currently have the 790 and Toshiba HD-XA2.I have the Hd-dvd player connected to the receiver by optical cable right now.Someone told me that I would get a better sound if I hooked it up using the 5.1 analog.Is this true?How much improvement would I get?Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GHEEANDLOTLOT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I currently have the 790 and Toshiba HD-XA2.I have the Hd-dvd player connected to the receiver by optical cable right now.Someone told me that I would get a better sound if I hooked it up using the 5.1 analog.Is this true?How much improvement would I get?Thanks in advance.



I believe so. Analogs will allow you to partake of DD TrueHD, DD+ etc. I feel they are awesome over analog. Try it, you'll love it.


----------



## Theo-Prof

Well, I ordered two pairs of the Polk R150s yesterday ($49.99/pair). They ought to be here on Friday. Since I will probably only run my system as a 5.1 system, (the second pair of R150s are for an older Onkyo shelf system) this will mean that I will have replaced all my stock Onkyo speakers over a period of about four weeks, and at very good prices. I guess the stock Onkyo fronts could be used as rears if I wanted to go 7.1, or the center as a rear in a 6.1 system. Oh well, I think I might stop for now. . . . On the other hand, I wonder what kind of difference a new sub would make ?


----------



## Ron Temple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theo-Prof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> . . . On the other hand, I wonder what kind of difference a new sub would make ?










Those Polks are good enough that no matter what sub you choose, decent to great, they will keep improving. The sub will make a profound difference...any of the brands/models normally discussed. The more you can put toward it, the more impact it will have on your HT experience.


----------



## Theo-Prof

I received the Polk R150s on Friday and hooked them up. They sound great. A 51/4" cone woofer sure beats the stock Onkyo surrounds. I now have five well-matched speakers of significantly better quality than the stock Onkyo speakers. What suprised me was how happy my wife was with the upgrades. WIth the initial purchase of the R50s, the improvement in sound was so significant that she often commented on how much better her CDs sounded. This is one reason why I bought two sets of the R150s: one pair to use as surrounds and one to replace the stock speakers that came with the old Onkyo shelf system that she uses frequently. She is as happy with "her" upgrade as I am with "mine."


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theo-Prof* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I have replaced all my stock Onkyo speakers over a period of about four weeks, and at very good prices.



So, what all do you have now. I might like to do the same.


----------



## birdy_08

I have the Onkyo 790 setup, with an Xbox 360 HD DVD addon. The 360 and HD Addon are connected to my Onkyo reciever via optical cable. I get great sound on regular movies, but the audio on the HD movies is terrible. I've noticed that the crappy sound is on movies that use DD+. I assume this is because the reciever that comes with the 790 doesn't support DD+. Is this correct? Any workarounds for this? I can still watch HD movies, but the voices are drowned out by peripheral noise. I gotta crank the volume up to hear the voices, and then the peripheral noise is way too loud. Any advice?


Thanks!


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *birdy_08* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the Onkyo 790 setup, with an Xbox 360 HD DVD addon. The 360 and HD Addon are connected to my Onkyo reciever via optical cable. I get great sound on regular movies, but the audio on the HD movies is terrible. I've noticed that the crappy sound is on movies that use DD+. I assume this is because the reciever that comes with the 790 doesn't support DD+. Is this correct? Any workarounds for this? I can still watch HD movies, but the voices are drowned out by peripheral noise. I gotta crank the volume up to hear the voices, and then the peripheral noise is way too loud. Any advice?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Raw DD+ bitstream from any player can only be transported over HDMI 1.3 or if your Xbox will decode DD+ it could be sent as PCM over HDMI 1.x. You don't have HDMI so the only option you have for DD+ or DD THD is via the multi channel analogs.


What you are getting is DD+ downgraded to a lesser core, similar to DD 5.1


----------



## determined

can anyone recommend some good speaker stands (black if possible) for the front and rear speakers? thx


----------



## Mongrel714

Hey guys! Recieved news a day or two ago that I won one of the SoundSplinter 18" drivers!!, so I went and picked up a QSC RMX 1450 amp and have a enclosure designed, let me know what you think!


----------



## Tulpa

That looks nice.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchin247* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will try that. I have no problem with upgrading. The hard part is getting pass the boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pagash.



Let me know if you get past the boss on this one because I have two of those in my house.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digduggler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So to get something repaired with Onkyo (under warranty) you have to pay for the shipping??? That is amazing. I got my friend a 790 four months ago and the component video outputs are outputting blue signal to no signal. He was told he can take it to a repair center 90 miles away or pay to have it shipped to Onkyo for repairs in Michigan. I imagine that's $50-ish, and packing it is a pain. He shouldn't have to do this with a gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said they've never even heard of cross shipping.
> 
> 
> Did he just get an unknowledgeable CSR? That really blows if that's the case...



I run all video straight to the TV which alleviates this problem.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe so. Analogs will allow you to partake of DD TrueHD, DD+ etc. I feel they are awesome over analog. Try it, you'll love it.



All signals will be digital as of 02/09 and to receive analog you will need a converter.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrossCrucial* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is your source device?
> 
> 
> Did you check the speaker A, B, A+B setting? Double check wiring. Make sure you don't have multi-channel on unless you have a 5.1/7.1 analog audio source/dvd play hooked up to it. If it's a stereo source you can turn the ALL CHANNEL/SPEAKER STEREO setting on as Prologic might not be putting much out to the rears. The back center speakers are hardly used. Dolby Digital +EX will use a matrix effect from the SR and SL speakers to fill them though. But again, there may not be much rear audio encoded into the source material.
> 
> 
> Did you try going through the settings and doing the tone test? Where it plays static on each speaker individually in succession?



The receiver will tell you which speaker the tone should be coming from so keep an eye on the receiver during the test.


----------



## flags




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongrel714* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Recieved news a day or two ago that I won one of the SoundSplinter 18" drivers!!, so I went and picked up a QSC RMX 1450 amp and have a enclosure designed, let me know what you think!



Looking good!


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flags* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All signals will be digital as of 02/09 and to receive analog you will need a converter.



Welcome back to the community flags.


I'm not sure what you are you are driving at here but my post had to do with an HD DVD player and multi channel analog output to the receiver.


Since CDs and DVDs and HD DVDs are digitally encoded (analog would be a trick, wouldn't it?) I guess we could call an HD DVD player a converter? Well ahead of the 2/09 cut-off date, whatever that is.


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrgribbles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome back to the community flags.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you are you are driving at here but my post had to do with an HD DVD player and multi channel analog output to the receiver.
> 
> 
> Since CDs and DVDs and HD DVDs are digitally encoded (analog would be a trick, wouldn't it?) I guess we could call an HD DVD player a converter? Well ahead of the 2/09 cut-off date, whatever that is.



he is talking about TV, over the air stations have to convert to digital in 2009, as they are giving all the old TV frequencies to first responders.


----------



## Ted the Penguin

and while I am at it... how does speaker set B work? does the sound come from the same source as the A speaker set? or can you select it? are there any other tricks to setting it up?


----------



## Tulpa

It'll play the same thing set a plays at the moment (CD player, DVD soundtrack, radio). It's for a different "zone." So you can have your main speakers in the room with the TV, and a second set in a bedroom, or outdoors, or whatever.


----------



## mrgribbles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted the Penguin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> he is talking about TV, over the air stations have to convert to digital in 2009, as they are giving all the old TV frequencies to first responders.



I surmised that, but it was irrelevant to a discussion about HD DVD, therefore my post. We gotta keep that flags guy focused, so he keeps on rockin


----------



## Theo-Prof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, what all do you have now. I might like to do the same.



Sorry for the slow response. I have been away for a few days. My previous posts detail the upgrades, but I will summarize here.


First, I bought a pair of R50s from Fry's outpost ($69 each). I did this primarily to improve my stereo music listening. About ten days later, I ran across a CSi25 center speaker at a nearby Fry's marked down to $42.15, still in a sealed box. Having replaced the front sound stage (except for the sub), I decided to buy the R150s that Fry's outpost has on sale for $49.95 a pair to use as surrounds (I'm just running 5.1). I've been very happy with the results.


----------



## slogun

ok, thanks.


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It'll play the same thing set a plays at the moment (CD player, DVD soundtrack, radio). It's for a different "zone." So you can have your main speakers in the room with the TV, and a second set in a bedroom, or outdoors, or whatever.



DOH, so apparently speaker set B only works with analog sources (at least for the SR800)... stupid me for asking before looking in the back of the manual


----------



## eric02124

I just purchased the onkyo ht-s790 and got it set up, but when I program a remote, something gets screwed up and the reciever does not output any sound. This is the 2nd time its happened, and the first time I was able to fix it by resetting the remote, but when it happened again with a different remote, I reset the remote but it didn't fix the problem. Has anyone had this problem or know how to fix it? Is there any way to simply reset the receiver?


----------



## mrgribbles

I'm going to assume you are using the type of remote where you put in a 4 digit or so code. Have you used all the Onk codes in the list? Don't stop at the first one that works, try different ones. I put the Onk codes into my Comcast remote and I recollect that the first code set turned on the TV but was erratic on different functions. I went through a couple of others and it worked fine. If your remote is a One for All, they have very good CS and will help you through it. A programmable remote like the harmony should work great.


----------



## greg912

My 790's been great for 2 months now... Until today. The sound from my tv, which is connected via optical cable, skips. It won't go more than 10 seconds before it temporarily mutes and then starts back up again. Any other 790 owners encounter this problem?


I should also note the skipping problem ONLY occurs in tv mode and that I'm using those thick grey toslink cables from monoprice.


----------



## Tulpa

Did one of the cables get bent? Opticals are susceptible to damage at times.


----------



## Ted the Penguin

have you tried using a different input, or swapping cables... or both.


----------



## greg912




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted the Penguin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> have you tried using a different input, or swapping cables... or both.



I did, I moved it from OPT1 to OPT3 and it worked briefly... and then got choppy again. I'm starting to think it's my Sony Wega. And yet, I took Tulpa's advice and got another one from monoprice, so we'll see how it goes. Thanks though


----------



## montypythizzle

Could be the station you are receiving's problem.


----------



## kellehair

I searched the thread but couldn't find an answer to this question...


What's the surround mode for watching Blu-Ray discs on the PS3 (especially those encoded in Dolby Digital 5.1)? I used to use Direct for DVDs and that sounded great. But with BDs I don't get any surround sound via Direct. PLIIx works all 7.1 but seems kinda weak for surround.


Any suggestions or education is appreciated. Thanks.


[edit] My PS3 is connected to my TV via HDMI and to my S790 via optical.


----------



## Mongrel714

I am to the finishing stage on my new sub and very happy with it, allthough I'm not getting good voltage from my sub output to drive my QSC amp, anyone know the output on the subout??


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kellehair* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What's the surround mode for watching Blu-Ray discs on the PS3 (especially those encoded in Dolby Digital 5.1)? I used to use Direct for DVDs and that sounded great. But with BDs I don't get any surround sound via Direct. PLIIx works all 7.1 but seems kinda weak for surround.



What do you define as weak for surround? The rears really don't see much action unless the scenes call for it (huge battles, explosions, etc.) You might hear a car going by, or some ambient sounds of a restaurant, or creepy sounds in a horror film, but for the most part, they'll stay silent.


Direct puts out all sound out of all the speakers roughly the same. While it seems like it's "more surround", it's really not surround sound, as none of the sounds are directional. Unless I'm offbase on interpreting your post.


----------



## eric02124

Does anyone know a good way to mount the center channel speaker right above a 42" plasma tv (Panasonic TH42PX77U)? The tv is in the corner of a room so I cant attach it to the wall, and all of the speaker mounts for center channels I have seen are for rear projections. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ted the Penguin

make an adapter to fit between your VESA mount and the TV (basically a plate with the same holes as your TV) and have it go up to a shelf, where you can set the center channel. you could use it without a mount, and just use it to support the speaker.

its a thought.


----------



## desitoyota

Hi,

I search through the forum,please forgive me if it has been posted.

I have Onkyo 790 system but I am using Polk speakers. I have Philips DVP 5982 DVD player and a magnavox 26"LCD TV. The DVD player has one HDMI out and my TV has one HDMI input. I also have a cable box which only has a Digital coaxial out.

So for best results how should i connect?

1.DVD>>HDMI to TV and DVD>>coaxial>>>receiver for audio?

If I do that The receiver has only one coaxial input and my Satelite box has no optical out, so what is my solution? Shall I use any analog audio cable from my DVD player to the receiver and connect the satellite box with coaxial audio cable to the receiver?


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *desitoyota* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So for best results how should i connect?
> 
> 1.DVD>>HDMI to TV and DVD>>coaxial>>>receiver for audio?
> 
> If I do that The receiver has only one coaxial input and my Satelite box has no optical out, so what is my solution? Shall I use any analog audio cable from my DVD player to the receiver and connect the satellite box with coaxial audio cable to the receiver?



Monoprice has coaxial to optical digital audio converters (and vice versa, optical to coaxial.)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


Get that and an optical cable, and then connect either the DVD player or the cable box to the receiver using coaxial > adapter > optical > receiver. I'd go that than settle for analog+processing.


Your cable company also might let you swap for a box that does have optical out, too, if you ask. (I don't know your provider, though.)


----------



## kellehair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you define as weak for surround? The rears really don't see much action unless the scenes call for it (huge battles, explosions, etc.) You might hear a car going by, or some ambient sounds of a restaurant, or creepy sounds in a horror film, but for the most part, they'll stay silent.
> 
> 
> Direct puts out all sound out of all the speakers roughly the same. While it seems like it's "more surround", it's really not surround sound, as none of the sounds are directional. Unless I'm offbase on interpreting your post.



I appreciate the response. I looked into this a bit and it seems my issues were more PS3 related. I checked the forums for some advice and found a setup I'm happy with. I changed the PS3 audio output to Bitstream and now the uncompressed PCM tracks on Blu-Rays sound fantastic via PLIIx. I was watching Black Hawk Down and the sound was unreal.


----------



## desitoyota




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Monoprice has coaxial to optical digital audio converters (and vice versa, optical to coaxial.)
> 
> 
> Get that and an optical cable, and then connect either the DVD player or the cable box to the receiver using coaxial > adapter > optical > receiver. I'd go that than settle for analog+processing.
> 
> 
> Your cable company also might let you swap for a box that does have optical out, too, if you ask. (I don't know your provider, though.)



The converter is OOS...is there any other place to buy?


----------



## Tulpa

I didn't see it was out of stock. Sorry.


Ebay has them for just a bit more. They don't allow eBay links, but I found it through googling the item.


----------



## DopeCracker

Does anyone know where to get one besides eBay? I know they had it on the shop Onkyo site a long time ago, but it is no longer there.


----------



## Jakeman02

I got mine from parts express.


----------



## Tulpa

Yeah, here you go:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=180-960 


They have them for the other route (optical to coax), too.


----------



## jkwest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kellehair* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I searched the thread but couldn't find an answer to this question...
> 
> 
> What's the surround mode for watching Blu-Ray discs on the PS3 (especially those encoded in Dolby Digital 5.1)? I used to use Direct for DVDs and that sounded great. But with BDs I don't get any surround sound via Direct. PLIIx works all 7.1 but seems kinda weak for surround.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions or education is appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> [edit] My PS3 is connected to my TV via HDMI and to my S790 via optical.




I have the same question....will I get better sound if I switch to analog wires? I have my PS3 HDMI to TV and optical to this receiver...


Last night I was watching 300 on Blu-Ray, my first Blu-Ray experience and I saw that I had lost all of my DD and DD+ options...the best sound came if I set the receiver to Neo 6...


Any advice from anyone? Please, and thanks..


----------



## Tulpa

Check the PS3's audio menu and see if it's outputting "Bitstream". That was the other poster's problem, and it's something that often comes up on all types of disc players using optical/digital coaxial connections.


----------



## jkwest

I have the option of bitstream and Linear I believe...


I should put it on bitstream?


----------



## Q*bert

I apologize for posting my S780/TX-503 question here... I can't seem to find my own 'official' thread.


Anyway - has anyone had any issues getting stereo or surround sound out of their S780 / S790 receiver (I guess mine's a clone of the TX-503) when inputting a RCA Y-cable?


Meaning, a 1/8" stereo mini-plug coming from a laptop (ipod, other split, whatever) and going into an RCA Y-adapter and then going into any open RCA stereo inputs on the reciever. No matter where I hook up to (front or back inputs) I only get sound out of ONE front speaker (the right one).


It's really frustrating. I thought it was a laptop issue at first, but basically any source that goes the 1/8" mini plug-RCA Y-cable route into the Onkyo comes out of 1 speaker. It doesn't matter matter what listening mode I am in either.


In the meantime, I can hook up my laptop or other devices to an ancient Sony stereo receiver no problem


Any tips/advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q*bert* /forum/post/0
> 
> I apologize for posting my S780/TX-503 question here... I can't seem to find my own 'official' thread.
> 
> 
> Anyway - has anyone had any issues getting stereo or surround sound out of their S780 / S790 receiver (I guess mine's a clone of the TX-503) when inputting a RCA Y-cable?
> 
> 
> Meaning, a 1/8" stereo mini-plug coming from a laptop (ipod, other split, whatever) and going into an RCA Y-adapter and then going into any open RCA stereo inputs on the reciever. No matter where I hook up to (front or back inputs) I only get sound out of ONE front speaker (the right one).
> 
> 
> It's really frustrating. I thought it was a laptop issue at first, but basically any source that goes the 1/8" mini plug-RCA Y-cable route into the Onkyo comes out of 1 speaker. It doesn't matter matter what listening mode I am in either.
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I can hook up my laptop or other devices to an ancient Sony stereo receiver no problem
> 
> 
> Any tips/advice greatly appreciated!



Make sure you're using the right type mini plug on the Y adapter. I've seen both mono and stereo on these. Mono will only give you sound on side as your describing. The way to tell is the stereo will have 2 rings around the plug and the mono will have 1. That's the best way I know to explain it and you can see examples of each in the link below.

http://www.audiogear.com/Audio-Adapters-Miniplug.html


----------



## Ted the Penguin

did you try switching the L and R plugs? and did the sound come from different speakers? have you tried driving those inputs with different sources?


----------



## Q*bert

OK - thanks for the initial tips... I am in better shape now - I am currently getting sound out of all 7 speakers with a stereo mini-plug Y-RCA cable.


I don't know WHAT was going on before, but I somehow 'graduated' from just one speaker on to getting on the whole left channel (ctr spkr and 3 left ones). In the end, what seemed to finally fix things was an audio device 'configuration' in windows Vista. The Vista sound settings are not as straightforward as XP's used to be (you could just pull-down whatever speaker config you had, from earbuds to full home theater).


My new task is to figure out the SPDIF settings in Vista. I have a 'digital output device' (SPDIF) that can be activated in the control panel, but of course my laptop physically has no optical/coax output. I've read now a couple places that the 3.5mm headphone jack on some laptops doubles as a digital out. I've read that using a mono 3.5mm--single RCA connection _may_ send digital single to a receivers coax-in.


I don't have the right connections now, but am eager to try this out...would love to get a clean signal out of the laptop if possible (HP dv6113us). Of course I can't find a manual on it anywhere verifying my headphone jack will magically send out a digital signal!! (Not sure why Vista would show a working SPDIF device then though).... Compusa just lists the laptop as having "Digital Audio (16-bit)"


----------



## e076704




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q*bert* /forum/post/0
> 
> OK - thanks for the initial tips... I am in better shape now - I am currently getting sound out of all 7 speakers with a stereo mini-plug Y-RCA cable.
> 
> 
> I don't know WHAT was going on before, but I somehow 'graduated' from just one speaker on to getting on the whole left channel (ctr spkr and 3 left ones). In the end, what seemed to finally fix things was an audio device 'configuration' in windows Vista. The Vista sound settings are not as straightforward as XP's used to be (you could just pull-down whatever speaker config you had, from earbuds to full home theater).
> 
> 
> My new task is to figure out the SPDIF settings in Vista. I have a 'digital output device' (SPDIF) that can be activated in the control panel, but of course my laptop physically has no optical/coax output. I've read now a couple places that the 3.5mm headphone jack on some laptops doubles as a digital out. I've read that using a mono 3.5mm--single RCA connection _may_ send digital single to a receivers coax-in.
> 
> 
> I don't have the right connections now, but am eager to try this out...would love to get a clean signal out of the laptop if possible (HP dv6113us). Of course I can't find a manual on it anywhere verifying my headphone jack will magically send out a digital signal!! (Not sure why Vista would show a working SPDIF device then though).... Compusa just lists the laptop as having "Digital Audio (16-bit)"



I use a external USB sound card/device which has a digital/spdif out.


----------



## dave1smith

I recently moved. When I reconnected my HTIB and turned it on, it sparked and shut down. Tulpa or somebody here recommended I disconnect the speakers and reconnect one at a time to find out which one was causing the problem.


Unfortunately, when I disconnect ALL of the speakers (and my CD player and DVD player, and cable to TV) and try to turn it on, it comes on, then goes to protect/shutdown mode.


Something is seriously wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## jkwest

EEEP...


All signs point to crap, in my book...I'll sell you the receiver for cheap if you want the same one....


----------



## e076704




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave1smith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently moved. When I reconnected my HTIB and turned it on, it sparked and shut down. Tulpa or somebody here recommended I disconnect the speakers and reconnect one at a time to find out which one was causing the problem.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, when I disconnect ALL of the speakers (and my CD player and DVD player, and cable to TV) and try to turn it on, it comes on, then goes to protect/shutdown mode.
> 
> 
> Something is seriously wrong. Any ideas?



From the user manual


The AV receiver turns off as soon as it's turned

on

The amp protection circuit has been activated.

Remove the power cord from the wall outlet immediately.

Disconnect all speaker cables and input sources,

and leave the AV receiver with its power cord disconnected

for 1 hour. After that, reconnect the power cord

and set the volume to maximum. If the AV receiver

stays on, set the volume to minimum, disconnect the

power cord, and reconnect your speakers and input

sources. If the AV receiver turns off when you set the

volume to maximum, disconnect the power cord, and

contact your Onkyo dealer.


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory

I have the HT-S790 hooked up as follows.


Scientific Atlantic 8300HD HDMI into a Vizio 37"

Scientific Atlantic 8300HD Optical out into the HT-R-540

Tosh DVD SD-K860 HDMI into the Vizio 37"

Tosh DVD SD-K860 optical out into the HT-R-540


My question has to do with the sound. When the DVD is being used I get on the 'display' mode Dolby Digital Ex then 3/2/1 or what ever is called for.


When the DVR is being used I get on the display mode just PCM fs : 48 kHz & PCM is shown as the input signal. The 3/2/1 does not appear.


On my TR SX-674 I get the same display DD 3/2/1 regardless of which input source I am using (both are the same as the smaller unit.)


My question is am I getting Dolby Digital on the 540 or something else when watching cable?


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory

I was messing with the wires a bit & found if I used a regular cable box cable from the SA to the TV & the optical link from the cable box to the reciever I can get the full sound options.


Once I had the sound configured to DD I hooked the HDMI cable back up & disconnected the Cable TV type cable. The sound setting configuration stayed on DD so now the unit is doing what I want.


It seems weird that I had to disconnect the HDMI SA to TV cable & replace it with a standard cable to get the sound set up since its on optical from the SA directly into the receiver.


Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## captclueless

Hey guys, question. I lost the remote to my zenith dvd player. Can someone fine me a remote code for my onkyo remote to power my zenith dvd player. Everyone I have tried doesn't work.


----------



## EchoTony

A few Q's?


Anyone know if we can lie the sub on its side?

Is there a right way and wrong way?

Where's the amp located?


----------



## Ted the Penguin

and your answer is in the form of.... a screwdriver










sorry, I have the SR800, and I know the sub is completely different, so any observations I have made about my own system would be useless to you.


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted the Penguin* /forum/post/11352877
> 
> 
> and your answer is in the form of.... a screwdriver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I have the SR800, and I know the sub is completely different, so any observations I have made about my own system would be useless to you.



I thought I was getting crickets.... I would really hate to crack her open. I'm still exploring placement options since we've upgraded our TV (Panasonic TH-50PZ700U) and thus the entire layout. Forgot how big the sub was, hiding behind my big fat CRT, it didn't seem so large.


----------



## davey6693

Phew! I made it. Today was a quiet day at work and it's taken me about 6hours to get through all of this thread. It's a good thread that's pretty much answered all of my audio questions, let alone those I had about the HT-SR800 (which I just picked up). Also there were just some classic posts from flags that kept me going










Anyway to the question - It looks like the PS3 does not allow the 790 or 800 to process 7.1 audio, because it doesn't have analog outputs, and the 800 only passes through the HDMI. And if I understand correctly, optical does not support 7.1 (or at least the 790/800 won't accept 7.1 down an optical cable).


The problem is I really like the PS3 and it's a Blu-ray player as well for a one-shot deal. Is there any third party gadget out there that could take an HDMI output and split it into 7.1 component audio? Any other solutions that are cleverer than mine?


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davey6693* /forum/post/11364556
> 
> 
> Also there were just some classic posts from flags that kept me going



BAD!! dont you go encouraging him











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davey6693* /forum/post/11364556
> 
> 
> Anyway to the question - It looks like the PS3 does not allow the 790 or 800 to process 7.1 audio, because it doesn't have analog outputs, and the 800 only passes through the HDMI. And if I understand correctly, optical does not support 7.1 (or at least the 790/800 won't accept 7.1 down an optical cable).
> 
> 
> The problem is I really like the PS3 and it's a Blu-ray player as well for a one-shot deal. Is there any third party gadget out there that could take an HDMI output and split it into 7.1 component audio? Any other solutions that are cleverer than mine?



sorry, not sure about that, I thought that it would accept 7.1 over a SPDIF interface, it mught be a limitation of the PS3.


----------



## Yellaghost

Hello I'm a noob and glad to have found this thread. I have very little time to have separate set ups so HTIB sounds like a plan. Thank you for all your informative posts.


----------



## ERICK ZENITH

But Im a little confused as to where to connect the rca's from in the back of my TV


do I connect from rear out put to my receiver

and DVD out to reveiver in ...correct


sorry Im a newb w/ this stuff


hopefully it fires up when im done


I need to go get some Rca's from best buy


any suggestions ?



this is what my tv has in the back




Connectors:

Rear Input Connectors S-Video x 1 Component x 2 Composite x 2 Audio (RCA) x 5 RF x 2 1 x D-Sub (RGB PC)


Front Input Connectors S-Video x 1 Composite x 1 Audio (RCA) x 1


Rear Output Connectors S-Video x 1 Composite x 1 Audio (RCA) x 2 RF x 1


Headphone Jack With Headphone Jack


----------



## Ted the Penguin

ok, you can either use the AV system to switch both audio and video signals, or just the audio signals.


for video, all components get plugged into the receiver, using the highest quality connector possible (component > svideo > composite) and then for each connection type you use, you will have to connect the output of the receiver to the corresponding input on the TV.


for audio, all components get plugged into the receiver, using the best connection possible so for a dvd player you could use multichannel audio, or a digital connection. you want to connect things with the largest number of channels possible, so if you have an HD STB, you will want to use a digital connection to connect that. also, if you are using your TV's HDTV tuner, you will want to connect it to the receiver using a digital connection, so you can get 5.1 sound.



if you want explicit instructions, then list all of your components, and their connections. also, model numbers would help.


----------



## ERICK ZENITH

thanks I got the DVD and Radio to work


I thought the Tv would work automatically so I guess I need to now hook up the cable box to the receiver and then the receiver to the Tv ???


is this correct ?


----------



## EchoTony

Erick:


I would try and avoid buying cables from your local store, they are normally overpriced by a mile. Take a look at http://www.monoprice.com .

Try an go with optical/digital as your first choice for any connections. That's the toslink for audio stuff (and also coaxial if that's the only choice, but this Rx has 3 Toslink inputs and only one coaxial). Next choice should be Component cables (if hooking up through your reciver as the switching system, otherwise use HDMI, if avaiable, directly from settop box or DVD player to TV). But in any setup, go with Component & HDMI/DVI over S-video and composite connections.


----------



## Ted the Penguin

yeah cable box to receiver, hopefully you are using component for both your cable box and DVD player, so you should already have a connection to the TV


----------



## ERICK ZENITH

Thanks Echo Tony

and thansk Ted


Im not going expensive route when buying cables I just want to get this thing set up w/ rca's


My tv doesnt have HDMI


so when i upgrade im going to try to upgrade everything w/ S-video


1 more question


how do I get all seven speakers to stay on


I had them all working the other day but know the 2 back speakers are not on

I cant fiqure out how to get them on again


----------



## deucedown

I was listening to my onyko today and I heard a loud pop. Now the only sound I get is if I put the listening mode on direct and sound only comes out of the front 2 speakers. Has this happened to anyone else and if so what do I do?


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ERICK ZENITH* /forum/post/11408893
> 
> 
> Thanks Echo Tony
> 
> and thansk Ted
> 
> 
> Im not going expensive route when buying cables I just want to get this thing set up w/ rca's
> 
> 
> My tv doesnt have HDMI
> 
> 
> so when i upgrade im going to try to upgrade everything w/ S-video
> 
> 
> 1 more question
> 
> 
> how do I get all seven speakers to stay on
> 
> 
> I had them all working the other day but know the 2 back speakers are not on
> 
> I cant fiqure out how to get them on again



I hope the S-video choice is due to your A/V components' limitations, and not cost. Component Video cables are vastly superior to S-Video cables, and purchased from one of the forum sponsors, like blue jeans cable or monoprice, are cheaper than an S-video cable in a big box store. Your pictue quality will be so much better with component cables (that's the 3 cable setup FYI) If you can go that route, do it.


As far as all seven speakers, I have my setup for 5.1, so I went into the setup menu and tured off the rear speakers. For your setup, check to be sure all speakers are turned on (yes?). This is down in the setup menu, and I'm at work and can't give you the steps right now.


----------



## ERICK ZENITH

Thanks Tony


I'll look into that today




> Quote:
> Your pictue quality will be so much better with component cables (that's the 3 cable setup FYI) If you can go that route, do it.



when I go look at cables there are so many that I dont know which to get


do you have a link for the Component Video cables at monoprice ?



Digital Coaxial Audio ....do you need to buy 3 cables to hook up one device?


----------



## dave1smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deucedown* /forum/post/11431535
> 
> 
> I was listening to my onyko today and I heard a loud pop. Now the only sound I get is if I put the listening mode on direct and sound only comes out of the front 2 speakers. Has this happened to anyone else and if so what do I do?



Sorry to hear this. The same thing happened to me. People here at the message board suggested disconnecting all speakers, then reconnecting one at at time. Unfortunately, it went into shutdown/protect mode (when I tried to start it up) even with no speakers attached.


I contacted Onkyo and they told me to send the receiver to a service center. I am getting ready to do that.


Here are two numbers you may wish to try (in case your situation is different, somehow):


800 229-1687


201 785-2600


----------



## jkwest

I need a little info...


I have this receiver hooked up to my PS3 via optical and I am getting really bad sound quality when I play CD's. Movies sound great, and so do games. It's just when I play a CD.


Has anyone hooked up a PS3 to this system and had this problem...it makes the music sound really "tinny" if that makes any sense.


I can only get the PS3 to output the audio quality at either 44.1 KHz or 48 KHz...any other settings and it will not get a signal.


Any help...


Thanks!


----------



## dfunk44

Is there a way to turn off and on all the components programmed into the remote (tv, dvd, sat...) quickly? Thanks!


----------



## DeadPixelBuddy

Has anyone had an optical input die on them? For some reason on my HT-S790 receiver my first and third optical inputs work, but the second one refuses to transfer any sound. Any suggestions?


----------



## mosuavea

Upgrade bug has bitten and I have been given a preliminary ok from he boss to make some changes.


Room size is roughly 15x15, apartment building first floor. Want to stick with bookshelves up front since the stands/shelves I purchased work well as storage for games, movies, etc.


Wanting to do this incrementally, what would people say is the best improvement made to begin with? I was thinking either sub or going for the l/c/r (Athena's, Polk r150s, ?)


Sure upgrading either would make a large improvement but have to impress the boss to ensure the upgraditis doesn't get vaccinated right out the gate.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mosuavea* /forum/post/11651964
> 
> 
> Upgrade bug has bitten and I have been given a preliminary ok from he boss to make some changes.
> 
> 
> Room size is roughly 15x15, apartment building first floor. Want to stick with bookshelves up front since the stands/shelves I purchased work well as storage for games, movies, etc.
> 
> 
> Wanting to do this incrementally, what would people say is the best improvement made to begin with? I was thinking either sub or going for the l/c/r (Athena's, Polk r150s, ?)
> 
> 
> Sure upgrading either would make a large improvement but have to impress the boss to ensure the upgraditis doesn't get vaccinated right out the gate.



You may want to consider the neighbors as well. Having surround sound in an apartment building can lead to problems.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mosuavea* /forum/post/11651964
> 
> 
> Upgrade bug has bitten and I have been given a preliminary ok from he boss to make some changes.
> 
> 
> Room size is roughly 15x15, apartment building first floor. Want to stick with bookshelves up front since the stands/shelves I purchased work well as storage for games, movies, etc.
> 
> 
> Wanting to do this incrementally, what would people say is the best improvement made to begin with? I was thinking either sub or going for the l/c/r (Athena's, Polk r150s, ?)
> 
> 
> Sure upgrading either would make a large improvement but have to impress the boss to ensure the upgraditis doesn't get vaccinated right out the gate.



Sub or Speakers should be first, receivers are always changing, new models coming out and price dropping, put the receiver off till last and you can get more for your money.


I personally think Athena is is the best sounding budget speaker out there and I've put them up against quite a few when I was building my system, but that's me, everyone has different taste. If you do decide to go the Athena route I'd do it pretty quick, they are discontinuing their lines and audioadvisor has some good prices on remaining stock. For a sub on an on a budget look at the Bic H-100 or the Av123 Xsub. If your budget permits you to go higher look at subs from ED, HSU and SVS. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## mosuavea

"You may want to consider the neighbors as well. Having surround sound in an apartment building can lead to problems."


Room Layout....











Not too worried about neighbors given the way the room is designed but I don't go over board anyhow later on in the evenning. Cant wait to open it up in the near future when its house time.


----------



## alphaintr

Problem with not enough spdif input. Only 1 spdif input for ht-s790.


I have a dvd player and a computer hookup to the receiver as spdif, since the receiver only has one spdif input I found myself having plug and unplug every I want to change audio sources.


Through some research and thinking I found a way to doing this atomically with buy additional equipment only one additional coaxial audio cable.


Method and background:

this will only work if you do not use any composite video input from your receiver.


Since this receiver only passthrough the video signal we can take advantage of this as any signal passthrough.


This receiver only has 4 video/audio combination inputs, the rest or audio only. For example if you press video 1 from the front button the unit will switch all video1 a/v signal as output. This will switch video1 of the component video 1 input, composite video 1 input and s-video 1 input all at the same time.


Problem, say you have a dvd player that is connected to component video 1 input and the pc connected to component video 2 input. But since the receiver only has on spdif input you can only connect one spdif at a time dvd player or the pc. (I was doing this manually)


Solution, instead doing this manually you can plug the spdif out of the dvd player to composite video 1 of the receiver and the pc's spdif out the composite video 2 of the receiver. Then, have the composite video out of the receiver connected to the spidf input of the receiver. Since the video signal is not touched at all by the receiver in theory you can send any signal into the composite video slot and it would out put it without any changes.


When you press video1 or video2 on the front panel the receiver will switch accordingly and you will get video and sound. I've tested on DD and DTS signals and it seems to work.



One thing I don't know however is would this hurt the receiver?


----------



## Tulpa

I don't think it'll hurt the receiver, but it sounds like a convoluted way of routing signals.


If you have two spdif (I'm assuming you mean coaxial) type of sources and only one coaxial input, you can get a coaxial-to-optical converter box ($12 at monoprice if in stock, maybe slightly more elsewhere) and a couple more cables and not have to route it every which way. You just run coaxial out from one of the sources, into the box, and then out with an optical cable to one of the receiver's three optical inputs.


The new SR800 has two optical and two coaxial, so you get more balance in input selection.


----------



## Tigershark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadPixelBuddy* /forum/post/11648757
> 
> 
> Has anyone had an optical input die on them? For some reason on my HT-S790 receiver my first and third optical inputs work, but the second one refuses to transfer any sound. Any suggestions?



The same thing happened to my receiver. It turned out that moving the receiver in and out of my stand (re-wiring and such) caused the little "door" covering the second optical to break, causing the optical cable to just fall out and therefore the input was useless. Unable to fix it, I picked up a new Onkyo TX-SR504 receiver (identical to the one in the S790) for my home theater and moved my old receiver to the family room, where I don't need all three optical inputs. Might be worth checking.


----------



## EchoTony

Anyone know where the IR sensor is on the receiver? My remote has become rather inconsistant in function since moving to a new AV cabinet.

It's either that or my 18 month old's playing with the remote....


----------



## indianafanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mistrz23* /forum/post/10613639
> 
> 
> Yes this is true. I paid exactly $304.10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's refurbished model, but I see no any cosmetically damages etc. Shipping is free.Ordered it yesterday and since I live in NYC i took a day to get here. Amazingly fast order processing and shipping. Everything looks fine, there are no wires or battery included in the package as was stated on-line so need to buy them. And the BOX is really HUGE. Looks like a refrigerator or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think 16 gauge wire will be ok for it?



You wouldn't happen to be the very same *mistrz23* that is trying to sell an Onkyo HT-S790 on [email protected] for a mere $699 + s/h, would you??? When trying to find out if anyone was still offering this system, I was shocked to see what this price was.


Really, though, who could blame you? A refurb unit, highly desirable, no longer being produced... $394.90 sounds like a fair markup (plus s&h, of course). $293 more than the newer model *with* HDMI pass through? Sure thing!


----------



## alphaintr

I am think of a 4ohm speaker (Polk Audio - CSi25) into hts790. Currently I have Polk R50 on front and Polk R150 as surround (5.1). My lisening distance is at most 12 ft from the main speaker. I usually don't crank up the volume. Since the speaker efficiency is between 89db to 90db I don't think it will cosume more then 1 watt at most times. But will the 4ohm center hurt the receiver in the long run? I found a good deal for this center for only $52.


----------



## Buckeye911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indianafanatic* /forum/post/11672361
> 
> 
> You wouldn't happen to be the very same *mistrz23* that is trying to sell an Onkyo HT-S790 on [email protected] for a mere $699 + s/h, would you??? When trying to find out if anyone was still offering this system, I was shocked to see what this price was.
> 
> 
> Really, though, who could blame you? A refurb unit, highly desirable, no longer being produced... $394.90 sounds like a fair markup (plus s&h, of course). $293 more than the newer model *with* HDMI pass through? Sure thing!



Wow, you must have a great memory. That post was back in May, good catch. I paid $450 at CC for my HT-SR800 with HDMI pass through a few months ago. I could have had the old model for only $249 more? I should have waited I guess.


----------



## captclueless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/10588108
> 
> 
> Finally got everything set up. My front stands came in the other day. All that is left is better wire management. I'm only using it currently as a 5.1 system. So far this is what it's looking like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right surround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Surround



May I ask where you got your Front surround stands, and the which wall mounts you are using for the rear surrounds. I am moving into a house next week and need to find stands now for my surround speakers.


----------



## webdoctors

Hi,


wondered if anyone had a similar problem with their onkyo 790.

I've had it for 5 months, and this month it just started acting up with the digital SPDIF coaxial input. I use it solely for sound from my PC, for listening to music in PCM mode or watching DD or DTS movies.


Unfortunately, lately it is unable to detect the digital signal, randomly switching out, with the PCM signal or DD signal flashing, the receiver switches a few times and goes silent. I than plug in some inputs to the front of the receiver or unplug some and it'll pick up the digital signal and start decoding again. I will get an optical cable to see if its solely limited to the coaxial.


I reset the receiver, but that only worked for a few minutes, not sure if this is a common problem?


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webdoctors* /forum/post/11808633
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> wondered if anyone had a similar problem with their onkyo 790.
> 
> I've had it for 5 months, and this month it just started acting up with the digital SPDIF coaxial input. I use it solely for sound from my PC, for listening to music in PCM mode or watching DD or DTS movies.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, lately it is unable to detect the digital signal, randomly switching out, with the PCM signal or DD signal flashing, the receiver switches a few times and goes silent. I than plug in some inputs to the front of the receiver or unplug some and it'll pick up the digital signal and start decoding again. I will get an optical cable to see if its solely limited to the coaxial.
> 
> 
> I reset the receiver, but that only worked for a few minutes, not sure if this is a common problem?



No problems here (so far).


----------



## Cruisinfanatic

I used to get dolby fine. It would spell right out on the display in large letters when something in digital dolby was on. Now it doesn't do that even though I have it set to auto. I have an optical connection to my SA 8300 cable box. I'm sure I screwed a setting up somewhere, but nothing I've tried works. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## webdoctors




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webdoctors* /forum/post/11808633
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> wondered if anyone had a similar problem with their onkyo 790.
> 
> I've had it for 5 months, and this month it just started acting up with the digital SPDIF coaxial input. I use it solely for sound from my PC, for listening to music in PCM mode or watching DD or DTS movies.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, lately it is unable to detect the digital signal, randomly switching out, with the PCM signal or DD signal flashing, the receiver switches a few times and goes silent. I than plug in some inputs to the front of the receiver or unplug some and it'll pick up the digital signal and start decoding again. I will get an optical cable to see if its solely limited to the coaxial.
> 
> 
> I reset the receiver, but that only worked for a few minutes, not sure if this is a common problem?



i bought an optical cable (monster thx ) and it seems fine now, maybe my coaxial had a wire loose or something.


Additionally, I find reducing the crossover from 100 to 80Hz gives me deeper bass oddly enough (I replaced the front speakers with SONY SSMF750H floorstanding ones), since the subwoofer is powered 140W I found this to be surprising.


----------



## webdoctors




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cruisinfanatic* /forum/post/11870196
> 
> 
> I used to get dolby fine. It would spell right out on the display in large letters when something in digital dolby was on. Now it doesn't do that even though I have it set to auto. I have an optical connection to my SA 8300 cable box. I'm sure I screwed a setting up somewhere, but nothing I've tried works. Any ideas? Thanks



do a reset, i think u just hold down the standby button for 3 seconds or something.


----------



## Fragster

Howdy all


Its been a looooong time since I posted in this thread after picking up the refurb S790 for $270 shipped last Nov







.


Fast forward to now and its almost been a year with ZERO issues with my system. Well actually, more like the AV/sub since my first upgrade after getting the system was to replace the fronts with Polk Audio R50's and the center with PA Csi3.


Anyway, I luv the sound on my system BUT find the stock Onkyo sub not so great with lows so I'm thinking of doing the final upgrade.


Any S790 who have replaced the stock sub with something better? Any recommendations? Budget is around $200 so I'm not expecting something earth-shattering but just a little better than the stock.

How does this one look form Polk Audio?

http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/s...woofers/psw12/ 



Thanks

Frag


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/11904789
> 
> 
> Howdy all
> 
> 
> Its been a looooong time since I posted in this thread after picking up the refurb S790 for $270 shipped last Nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Fast forward to now and its almost been a year with ZERO issues with my system. Well actually, more like the AV/sub since my first upgrade after getting the system was to replace the fronts with Polk Audio R50's and the center with PA Csi3.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I luv the sound on my system BUT find the stock Onkyo sub not so great with lows so I'm thinking of doing the final upgrade.
> 
> 
> Any S790 who have replaced the stock sub with something better? Any recommendations? Budget is around $200 so I'm not expecting something earth-shattering but just a little better than the stock.
> 
> How does this one look form Polk Audio?
> 
> http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/s...woofers/psw12/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Frag



The one you linked will be much better than the included 790 sub. I would give a look at the Bic H-100 or the AV123 Xsub though. Both of those are considered to be the best money can buy at the $200 price point.


----------



## Averhoeven

Don't really have the time to sift through 70 pages of stuff. Is there a place that I can find out what exactly all the symbols on the front of the player mean? For instance, if it says DTS - Direct, does that mean that I am taking the DTS input and directly outputting it without any additional processing? I just discovered that my HD-DVD player and 360 have been using ProLogic 2 for the last year and now I want to make sure that they are sounding as good as they can.


----------



## 257Tony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Averhoeven* /forum/post/11969975
> 
> 
> Don't really have the time to sift through 70 pages of stuff. Is there a place that I can find out what exactly all the symbols on the front of the player mean? For instance, if it says DTS - Direct, does that mean that I am taking the DTS input and directly outputting it without any additional processing? I just discovered that my HD-DVD player and 360 have been using ProLogic 2 for the last year and now I want to make sure that they are sounding as good as they can.



The direct mode does exactly that, outputs the sound as it as received with as little processing as possible....


Are you using the 360 HD DVD add on or a stand alone player? I have the add on and have found good results setting the player to DTS instead of DD, and using NEO 6 on the receiver.....


----------



## Averhoeven

I had the 360AO until Friday. Just bought an A2. Neo 6 is simply a stereo source which is interpreted and sort of converted into a surround source. I'm surprised you prefer that because I thought it sounded terrible. If you are running an optical cable from your 360 you really should be using something that utilizes the 5.1 source (eg: the direct feeds). Any of the other things (Prologic, Neo 6, etc) are all processing of a, usually, stereo source to create a surround source.

I just wasn't sure about the direct thing being a reference to the DTS or Dolby. I definitely do know that you should be running direct though. If you have Transformers, play one of the city scenes (I recommend 21) with the different formats/settings and see which you like best. I guarantee you that Neo 6 will be at the bottom of that list







Admittedly, Prologic 2 (PLX2) sounds pretty good to me though.


----------



## captclueless

So I have encountered my first problem with my system. For some reason all of a sudden, the sub isn't "turning off" when I power off the receiver. Before when I would power off the receiver with the remote, the sub would make a thump noise, and the LED on the front would change from green to red. Now it makes that noise, albeit not as loud, but the LED on the front stays green. Sometimes the sub makes some noises that sound like clipping, but the receiver isn't powered on when it is making those noises.


Any ideas what is going on?


----------



## 257Tony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Averhoeven* /forum/post/11978396
> 
> 
> I had the 360AO until Friday. Just bought an A2. Neo 6 is simply a stereo source which is interpreted and sort of converted into a surround source. I'm surprised you prefer that because I thought it sounded terrible. If you are running an optical cable from your 360 you really should be using something that utilizes the 5.1 source (eg: the direct feeds). Any of the other things (Prologic, Neo 6, etc) are all processing of a, usually, stereo source to create a surround source.
> 
> I just wasn't sure about the direct thing being a reference to the DTS or Dolby. I definitely do know that you should be running direct though. If you have Transformers, play one of the city scenes (I recommend 21) with the different formats/settings and see which you like best. I guarantee you that Neo 6 will be at the bottom of that list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly, Prologic 2 (PLX2) sounds pretty good to me though.



I realize that NEO 6 is usually used for 2 ch sources. The Onkyo users manula says that it will also expand 5.1 into 7.1, thats why I used it. It seems to me that it uses the surround speakers more than PLIIx.......


----------



## Wdnuwndr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Averhoeven* /forum/post/11969975
> 
> 
> Don't really have the time to sift through 70 pages of stuff. Is there a place that I can find out what exactly all the symbols on the front of the player mean? For instance, if it says DTS - Direct, does that mean that I am taking the DTS input and directly outputting it without any additional processing? I just discovered that my HD-DVD player and 360 have been using ProLogic 2 for the last year and now I want to make sure that they are sounding as good as they can.



Averhoeven,

Just noticed my setup is doing the same; PL2 only...

I have the dvd player set to bitstream & connected by optical3 but my 790 doesnt show any of the dd/dts options??? Have I got something configured wrong?


----------



## Cruisinfanatic

I guess I need a longer component speaker cable to move my sub further away from the receiver. Is there another way? Where is the best place to buy what I need? Thanks.


----------



## afrogt

Do you mean a longer subwoofer cable? If so, monoprice.com is good place.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10236


----------



## nozerider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/11701601
> 
> 
> May I ask where you got your Front surround stands, and the which wall mounts you are using for the rear surrounds. I am moving into a house next week and need to find stands now for my surround speakers.



Those stands look like the ones I have. They're made by omnimount, you can find them on the circuit city website.


----------



## anon812

Hi All


I was searching for answers to this question and i couldnt get ahead...


As you all may know this one doesnt come with a powered sub.. but when i play audio CDs or mp3 cds the output sucks big time. is there any settings that i need to change to make this sound like a real onkyo system...someone i knew said i could change the cross over setting to 120khz, but i dont know what this does...


If powered sub is the answer to this problem, is there a good front firing sub, as i stay in an appartment and i dont want down firing to bother my neighbors below.


I would love to hear one with something not involving a powered sub.. pls...


Thanks a lot

A


----------



## greg912

I got a little change left over from holidays to play around with upgrading the speakers. I've seen recommendations for the Polk CSi3 or CSi25 in this thread, which is what I'm looking at, but a friend's offering me a good deal on the BOSE VCS-10. Pull the trigger?


----------



## captclueless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greg912* /forum/post/12601040
> 
> 
> I got a little change left over from holidays to play around with upgrading the speakers. I've seen recommendations for the Polk CSi3 or CSi25 in this thread, which is what I'm looking at, but a friend's offering me a good deal on the BOSE VCS-10. Pull the trigger?



Yeah I am replacing my front two speakers with the jbl venue speakers with the dual 8" woofers, and moving my current front speakers to the rear.


----------



## Mexitony

Hi guys,

Bought this system about a year ago and loved it. First ht system ive owned, been more of a car audio guy. Looking to get some better speakers for this system more for music than anything. Frys has the rti8 on sale so i was looking to those, Or the AV123 x-mtm. Any thought on these or something that might be better? Really need help with this want to buy some good speakers for under $500. Def gonna buy a HSU sub. Love bass and i heard that this is the sub for it. Thanks guys


----------



## mellis33

probally a stupid question!!!! but i have had this set up for a long time now and currently have my ps3,A3 and divx/sacd/dvda hooked up through my optical inputs and multi channle, I have a hitachi 1080i monitor set with 1 hdmi and 2 component inputs and have no room for more so my stupid question is........ will the component inputs on my reciever pass a 1080 i signal, allowing me to maximize my inputs for future growth? In the manual ther e is mention of hdtv support in one sentence on the first page but no other refrence to what signals can be passed. thanks for your time and patience!!! lol


----------



## mellis33

anyone bueller bueller


----------



## nozerider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anon812* /forum/post/12381624
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> 
> I was searching for answers to this question and i couldnt get ahead...
> 
> 
> As you all may know this one doesnt come with a powered sub.. but when i play audio CDs or mp3 cds the output sucks big time. is there any settings that i need to change to make this sound like a real onkyo system...someone i knew said i could change the cross over setting to 120khz, but i dont know what this does...
> 
> 
> If powered sub is the answer to this problem, is there a good front firing sub, as i stay in an appartment and i dont want down firing to bother my neighbors below.
> 
> 
> I would love to hear one with something not involving a powered sub.. pls...
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> A



I don't know what you're talking about. The S-790 does come with a powered sub.


----------



## gkman1

Do you put a cd in and get a comformtable volume, then with that level, set your test tones with the meter using th etest tones on the receiver or the Avia disc....I did this and some of my channels are at +10 and +11db...this doesn't seem right.....Any suggestions?? Thanks!


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gkman1* /forum/post/13122167
> 
> 
> Do you put a cd in and get a comformtable volume, then with that level, set your test tones with the meter using th etest tones on the receiver or the Avia disc....I did this and some of my channels are at +10 and +11db...this doesn't seem right.....Any suggestions?? Thanks!



When calibrating use the main volume control to get a comfortable level, 85db on the meter is usually what's referred to as reference level but that's a bit to loud for most when using the test tones. A 75db meter reading is fine and what most use, it's a comfortable level.


Be sure you have your meter at the listening position, approx ear height.


Set all you individual speaker levels to 0 then use one for reference I usually use the front left but it doesn't matter. Your referenced speaker will stay at 0 and then you level match the other speakers to it.


----------



## gkman1

Thank you!


----------



## XTRME 94

Just finished reading all 70 pages. I have this receiver, just finished replacing all the stock dental floss. To my wife and I it seems to make the whole system sound more "spacious". Like you can no longer pinpoint exactly which speaker the sound is coming from. Still testing some of the settings that were recommend. Right now, have all speakers set to small, Sub at 3/4, and crossover at 80hz.


For those looking for codes for the Time Warner cable remote, while I don't know the specific codes, I did manage to get the AUD button to turn the receiver on by scanning and locking it. IT WILL NOT turn it off. Apparently the Onkyo remote must send two different singles at the same time. What I managed to do was program the DVD button by scanning and locking it (since I use a PS2 for a DVD and can not program it to this remote) to shut the receiver off. The means I have one button all power on, and when I hit the one button to all power off, I just have to hit the DVD button as an extra step to turn off the receiver. If anyone knows a better way, please advise.


----------



## [email protected]

Not sure if this receiver can handle this but I don't seem able to to output TRUE HD/HD MA outputs from my Bluray player Sony BDPS300. I'm using an optical out from my Bluray to the receiver. When I switch on TRUE HD the movies sound ridiculously low volume while some of my peers who uses a costlier/newer version of Onkyo receiver seems to go WOW when they turn it on..


-- Don't tell me my Receiver is out dates


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/13248541
> 
> 
> -- Don't tell me my Receiver is out dates



It's not so much that, but that you're using the optical. That can't handle the bandwidth of TrueHD, et. al. You need to use the 7.1 channel analog inputs (and have a Blu-Ray player that has 5.1/7.1 channel analog outputs, which I don't think yours does.)


Or get a receiver that does HDMI audio, like the TX-SR605.


----------



## [email protected]

My worst fear!!! It is outdated


----------



## matchan

Speaker Upgrades

==============


I love my S790 HTB. Sounds fantastic. Had it for bout a year now , so looking to tweak it to get more juice 


Here is my question


1) I am missing out on the next gen audio (TrueHD, DTS-HD). I have a limited budget so my question is... WILL I get a better sound experience if I invest in a receiver like the Onkyo 605 + PS3 OR exsiting + analog audio Blu-Ray player ?


2) Will a new receiver (605/705) make a noticeable difference in sound quality when playing regular DTS or DD or Stereo sources ?


3) Speaker Upgrades: My existing speakers sound decent. But will I get more mileage if I upgrade to better ones ? All the front speakers + sub are using 14 AWG cables or premium coax cables. Rears are 16 AWG


4) I have a Sony SSF-5000 speaker pair in my basement. Will this make a good front speaker set ?


5) Please give me any and all available advice on replacing speakers and how much difference in sound will i percieve ?


Thx a lot!


----------



## captclueless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matchan* /forum/post/13257024
> 
> 
> Speaker Upgrades
> 
> ==============
> 
> 
> I love my S790 HTB. Sounds fantastic. Had it for bout a year now , so looking to tweak it to get more juice
> 
> 
> Here is my question
> 
> 
> 1) I am missing out on the next gen audio (TrueHD, DTS-HD). I have a limited budget so my question is... WILL I get a better sound experience if I invest in a receiver like the Onkyo 605 + PS3 OR exsiting + analog audio Blu-Ray player ?
> 
> 
> 2) Will a new receiver (605/705) make a noticeable difference in sound quality when playing regular DTS or DD or Stereo sources ?
> 
> 
> 3) Speaker Upgrades: My existing speakers sound decent. But will I get more mileage if I upgrade to better ones ? All the front speakers + sub are using 14 AWG cables or premium coax cables. Rears are 16 AWG
> 
> 
> 4) I have a Sony SSF-5000 speaker pair in my basement. Will this make a good front speaker set ?
> 
> 
> 5) Please give me any and all available advice on replacing speakers and how much difference in sound will i percieve ?
> 
> 
> Thx a lot!



Well here is what I know based on lots of info.


1) Yes you will notice a difference by upgrading to a receiver that handles the high def audio. Not from first hand experience, but from alot of opinions of people I know. Their opinions are what talked me into deciding on a onkyo 705.

2) not sure. I would guess that would depend on if it had a better power output and THD %


3)speaker upgrades are a must in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, At first I loved the speakers that came with my 790, but then I started upgrading and started hearing things I hadn't heard before. Real bass, sounds I hadn't been able to hear before. I had jbl stadiums for fronts, an infinity c360 center and a jbl 12 Sub. My 790 front speakers have been demoted to rear speakers now.


4) never heard those before, so can't give an opinion on it.


5)Do it!


----------



## jmehta

I have the HT-S790 and will like to know whether passing new audio formats (DTS MA, Dolby True HD etc) audio formats (via analog) to the HT-S790 receiver and speakers will be a noticeable improvement over the standard DD and DTS that the receiver decodes?


I don’t want to spend money on a new receiver or speakers (for another 2-3 years) and have to decide whether to go for the PS3 (and use optical output) or wait for one of the new blu-ray players that will decode the new formats and pass via analog output.


I understand that HT-S790 is relatively an entry level set-up and don’t want to wait or spend extra money on a new blu-ray player that has analog output if it is not going to make a noticeable difference on HT-S790.


I will appreciate your views/recommendations or experience you have had with the new audio formats on HT-S790.


Thanks


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmehta* /forum/post/13630200
> 
> 
> I have the HT-S790 and will like to know whether passing new audio formats (DTS MA, Dolby True HD etc) audio formats (via analog) to the HT-S790 receiver and speakers will be a noticeable improvement over the standard DD and DTS that the receiver decodes?
> 
> 
> I don’t want to spend money on a new receiver or speakers (for another 2-3 years) and have to decide whether to go for the PS3 (and use optical output) or wait for one of the new blu-ray players that will decode the new formats and pass via analog output.
> 
> 
> I understand that HT-S790 is relatively an entry level set-up and don’t want to wait or spend extra money on a new blu-ray player that has analog output if it is not going to make a noticeable difference on HT-S790.
> 
> 
> I will appreciate your views/recommendations or experience you have had with the new audio formats on HT-S790.
> 
> 
> Thanks



To answer your first question, probably. But if you already have the 790 system I wouldn't spend that much on the 908, you're going to get the same grade speakers and sub. I would HIGHLY recommend just getting the Onkyo 605 receiver which is the same receiver in the 908 package.


You can get it around $400 and if you want to go refurb from shopoinkyo closer to $300. Then you can auction or sell your 800 receiver and get what you would have had in the 908 package for a minimal cost to upgrade.


And if you've got the extra money to spend that the 908 would have cost you that would leave you at least $400 for a speaker or sub upgrade which would totally blow away either one of these packages performance wise.


----------



## dspenc1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigershark* /forum/post/9496477
> 
> 
> Forget Monster cable - they are ridiculously overpriced. A lot of people (myself included) go with Monoprice.com for their cables. Here are the appropriate links for the cables you mentioned (except the PS2 cable) in 6' lengths. Be sure to measure the exact lengths you need - and taking into account extra length needed when pulling the receiver out of your entertainment center. The PS2 component cable is available at CC or BB - I just bought one for $25 at CC.
> 
> *Links*
> 
> 
> 6' Digital Audio Optical Cable $4.87 .




OK. I feel like an idiot. I have the Onkyo HT-S790 and this exact same cable from Monoprice. For the life of me, I cannot figure how to insert the cable into the receiver and my new LCD TV. The end will not go in all the way. I went to this thread to make sure that I bought the right cable. What's the trick to get it to fit? I cannot get the cable into the TV too (Samsung A650). It feels like I need to really force it in and that concerns me. I have never used this type of cable before.


Thanks for any help.


----------



## NOVA5

Their Keyed, and as such will only work in one position. just rotate it so it slips in with little fight.


----------



## slogun

Yea, certainly don't need to force an optical cable.


----------



## Tulpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dspenc1* /forum/post/14210056
> 
> 
> OK. I feel like an idiot. I have the Onkyo HT-S790 and this exact same cable from Monoprice. For the life of me, I cannot figure how to insert the cable into the receiver and my new LCD TV. The end will not go in all the way. I went to this thread to make sure that I bought the right cable. What's the trick to get it to fit? I cannot get the cable into the TV too (Samsung A650). It feels like I need to really force it in and that concerns me. I have never used this type of cable before.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Did you remember to take the plastic end caps off?


----------



## dspenc1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulpa* /forum/post/14210549
> 
> 
> Did you remember to take the plastic end caps off?


*LOL!* There were no plastic end caps to take off. I actually bought the cable last year in anticipation of getting an LCD TV. I had to buy some other cable, so the extra cost was neglible.


BTW, I was able to fit the cable into the TV and receiver. It required a little more force than what I am used to. I'm not getting any sound from the receiver from the TV. I am using the Opt 1 input and selecting Video 1 for output. I have had no problems with my DVD player on Coax. Unless someone has a suggestion to remedy the situation, I'll just play around with it tomorrow.


----------



## Tulpa

Cable might be busted. Fiber optics are somewhat fragile.


Is the Optical 1 tied to Video 1 using the digital input button on the front of the receiver? That's another common thing to overlook.


----------



## dspenc1

It's all good now. Thanks!


----------



## XTRME 94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dspenc1* /forum/post/14213638
> 
> 
> It's all good now. Thanks!



What was the solution?


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XTRME 94* /forum/post/14217047
> 
> 
> What was the solution?



He said he had to push it in a little harder than expected.


----------



## XTRME 94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/14217349
> 
> 
> He said he had to push it in a little harder than expected.




He stated that when it *WASN'T working*.


He then stated it was "All good now", but I don't believe he stated what the solution was............which is why I asked...........so everyone else would know.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XTRME 94* /forum/post/14219392
> 
> 
> He stated that when it *WASN'T working*.
> 
> 
> He then stated it was "All good now", but I don't believe he stated what the solution was............which is why I asked...........so everyone else would know.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dspenc1* /forum/post/14211083
> 
> *LOL!* There were no plastic end caps to take off. I actually bought the cable last year in anticipation of getting an LCD TV. I had to buy some other cable, so the extra cost was neglible.
> 
> *BTW, I was able to fit the cable into the TV and receiver. It required a little more force than what I am used to.* I'm not getting any sound from the receiver from the TV. I am using the Opt 1 input and selecting Video 1 for output. I have had no problems with my DVD player on Coax. Unless someone has a suggestion to remedy the situation, I'll just play around with it tomorrow.



Look at the bold parts.

He had gotten it connected, and then apparently had some settings issues.


----------



## XTRME 94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slogun* /forum/post/14219862
> 
> 
> Look at the bold parts.
> 
> He had gotten it connected, and then apparently had some settings issues.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dspenc1* /forum/post/14211083
> 
> *LOL!* There were no plastic end caps to take off. I actually bought the cable last year in anticipation of getting an LCD TV. I had to buy some other cable, so the extra cost was neglible.
> 
> 
> BTW, I was able to fit the cable into the TV and receiver. It required a little more force than what I am used to. *I'm not getting any sound from the receiver from the TV*. I am using the Opt 1 input and selecting Video 1 for output. I have had no problems with my DVD player on Coax. Unless someone has a suggestion to remedy the situation, I'll just play around with it tomorrow.



Apparently YOU can't see the most important part of the quote you keep referring too. I'm just going to wait for the OP to reply.







He NEVER stated what fixed it.


----------



## slogun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XTRME 94* /forum/post/14220714
> 
> 
> Apparently YOU can't see the most important part of the quote you keep referring too. I'm just going to wait for the OP to reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He NEVER stated what fixed it.



ok, ok we are each interested in different things here. At first the OP couldn't get the cables inserted and didn't know if he had the right cables. I wasn't interested in anything beyond that, but you are so, maybe the OP will post back with your answer.


----------



## Ajalon

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help here.


I got the Onkyo HT-540 in the deal from Club Onkyo where it comes with the receiver and 7.1 speakers. It's been great so far. I have the following components involved here:


Onkyo HT-R540 receiver - Component Cables to TV

PS3 - HDMI directly to TV and Optical Audio to receiver

Wii - Component cables to receiver

Phillips DVD player - Component cables to receiver

Scientific Atlantic Explorer 8300HD - HDMI to TV and coaxel audio to receiver

Panasonic Plasma TV


So here is the story - I had some friends over to play Rock Band on the PS3. One of them decided to turn the volume up to 50 on the receiver and then it suddenly shut off on it's own. The standby light was flashing at this time as well. Now I can not have the volume that loud on my receiver at all without it shutting itself off and the flashing standby light.


Through trouble shooting I have determined that the PS3 is not the root of the cause, nor the optical cable. This is because the receiver will do the exact same thing when I am playing an audio (mp3) cd on the DVD player to the receiver using RCA wires. The common thing is when a loud, sudden noise occurs on the receiver.


I have tried a bunch of different things from the following:


Reset the receiver by holding the video 1 and standby button for three seconds.


Unplugging everything from the receiver and the receiver from the wall for an hour then plugging the receiver in and turning the volume to max without it shutting off. I think unplugged it, plugged everything back into the receiver and then the receiver to the outlet. Still no dice.


Reseated all of the wiring for the speakers to make sure there wasn't too much copper exposed.


Let the receiver sit overnight to ensure it wasn't over heated.


Adjusted various output settings (DTS, Direct, Movie Plex, ect) while experiencing the problems and they still occur.


This really just occurs when the volume is louder (in the 40's on the receiver) and a sudden (explosion) noise occurs. The one catch is it won't shut down if I am watching regular TV. I'm not sure if it's because I haven't watched a movie with loud explosions on TV or what not.


Any and all help here would be appreciated!


----------



## MBL2100

Hi folks, I'm new to the forums but have a question that hopefully someone will be able to answer for me.


I have the HTS790 HTIB setup, although my receiver recently died and to replace it I decided to go with the Onkyo 606 for the Hi-Def audio and HDMI inputs. Reading the forums I'm well aware that a great many, if not all of these receivers emit some crackling or popping sounds when hooked up to a PS3, but I figure if it's too troublesome I can simply return it and try a different brand.


My question is pretty straightforward, being new to Home Theater setups I was wondering which 7.1 frequencies I can select under the PS3's audio HDMI menu. Not certain what the speakers from the 790 set can handle and I don't want to damage them. Can someone let me know which frequences I can check on and which ones I should leave off to prevent damage?


Thanks in advance


----------



## vtjason

Ajalon, are you still having the issue of the receiver shutting off upon having the volume up past 50 and a sudden loud sound occurring? I am having the same problem and I'm having no luck fixing it.


----------



## elifino

After I upgraded the mains to a pair of Klipsch bookshelf's, I haven't had to turn up anything over 40. I plain to upgrade the center to a Klispch as soon as it goes on sale.


----------



## elifino

Are you on a regulated power supply, line conditioner or backup power supply, something that ensures your AC is not spiking under a sustaioned load?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ajalon* /forum/post/14230185
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who can help here.
> 
> 
> I got the Onkyo HT-540 in the deal from Club Onkyo where it comes with the receiver and 7.1 speakers. It's been great so far. I have the following components involved here:
> 
> 
> Onkyo HT-R540 receiver - Component Cables to TV
> 
> PS3 - HDMI directly to TV and Optical Audio to receiver
> 
> Wii - Component cables to receiver
> 
> Phillips DVD player - Component cables to receiver
> 
> Scientific Atlantic Explorer 8300HD - HDMI to TV and coaxel audio to receiver
> 
> Panasonic Plasma TV
> 
> 
> So here is the story - I had some friends over to play Rock Band on the PS3. One of them decided to turn the volume up to 50 on the receiver and then it suddenly shut off on it's own. The standby light was flashing at this time as well. Now I can not have the volume that loud on my receiver at all without it shutting itself off and the flashing standby light.
> 
> 
> Through trouble shooting I have determined that the PS3 is not the root of the cause, nor the optical cable. This is because the receiver will do the exact same thing when I am playing an audio (mp3) cd on the DVD player to the receiver using RCA wires. The common thing is when a loud, sudden noise occurs on the receiver.
> 
> 
> I have tried a bunch of different things from the following:
> 
> 
> Reset the receiver by holding the video 1 and standby button for three seconds.
> 
> 
> Unplugging everything from the receiver and the receiver from the wall for an hour then plugging the receiver in and turning the volume to max without it shutting off. I think unplugged it, plugged everything back into the receiver and then the receiver to the outlet. Still no dice.
> 
> 
> Reseated all of the wiring for the speakers to make sure there wasn't too much copper exposed.
> 
> 
> Let the receiver sit overnight to ensure it wasn't over heated.
> 
> 
> Adjusted various output settings (DTS, Direct, Movie Plex, ect) while experiencing the problems and they still occur.
> 
> 
> This really just occurs when the volume is louder (in the 40's on the receiver) and a sudden (explosion) noise occurs. The one catch is it won't shut down if I am watching regular TV. I'm not sure if it's because I haven't watched a movie with loud explosions on TV or what not.
> 
> 
> Any and all help here would be appreciated!


----------



## entermymatrix

Hello all! I have the HT-S790 and i upgraded my sub to a JBL SUB12 tonight. the SUB12 has a freq. dial on the back ranging from 50Hz-150Hz. What should I set my receiver to and the dial on the back of my sub. You guys got any suggestions? thanks!


----------



## gtu2004

folks, i have this set but i'm not too sure why i can't get any sound out of the 2 rear speakers when connected to an HD-A3 or a PS3 using components. I tried that all items in that menu which consists "Neutral Surround", Neo6: Cinema", "Neo6:Music" but it still did not solve the problem. as the result, my system is like a 5.1 now. Anyone has any idea what to do?


----------



## jumbo11

I have the HT-S790 combo and I'm looking to buy a Panny Blu-Ray player with the analog outputs. So I'm looking for a definite answer:


Will this 540 receiver play the decoded HD Dolby/DTS sound over the analog ins?


I'm in no way eager to replace this receiver just yet as I find it more than suitable and the analog connections don't bother me.


Thanks,


----------



## indianafanatic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtu2004* /forum/post/14696400
> 
> 
> folks, i have this set but i'm not too sure why i can't get any sound out of the 2 rear speakers when connected to an HD-A3 or a PS3 using components. I tried that all items in that menu which consists "Neutral Surround", Neo6: Cinema", "Neo6:Music" but it still did not solve the problem. as the result, my system is like a 5.1 now. Anyone has any idea what to do?



Are the rear surrounds "turned on"? I know that you can either turn them on or off, so you might want to check the speaker set-up on your receiver.

Just my $.02...


----------



## Fragster

Long time since I posted here......I had picked this up from ShopOnkyo during Thanksgiving last year. Over time, I upgraded the fronts with Polk R50's, center with Polk CSi3, and pushed the Onkyo fronts to rears.


Very happy with the sound till I moved into another house with a full HT room . Now I'm upgrading my fronts again and going to push my R50's to rears. Will be replacing the fronts with either Infinity Primus 362 or Polk Rti8s.


After playing around with the receiver last night, I found these settings give me the best audio....


Front/center=small

Rears=small

Crossover (Sub)=80 (I'm using a Dayton 10" sub)


Frag


PS: Bought the refurb and so far, its been going strong .


----------



## Intheswamp

Well, my 10 month old HT-R540 has started running *very hot* and shutting down. I've already emailed Onkyo about it and will probably have to send it in for repair.










What is interesting is that when it shuts down it is usually when the system is using the component input from my Samsung H260F OTA receiver. Though it runs HOT with all of the inputs it is strange that it seems to only shut down when using the H260F's input. Is there something specific to a single input that could cause the receiver to shut down?????


Ed


----------



## NOVA5

Certianly. could be a bad part on that connection between the outside jacks and the internal point it connaects to the main logic board where everything else comes together.


----------



## Intheswamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NOVA5* /forum/post/14915944
> 
> 
> Certianly. could be a bad part on that connection between the outside jacks and the internal point it connaects to the main logic board where everything else comes together.



Thanks for the reply, NOVA5.


My how time slips away from us...those 10 months are actually 22 months...warranty is gone.







I'm currently using two component connections (satellite and ota receiver) and running my dvd via HDMI to my Panny panel. There is a component connection designated "DVD"...hmm, I might try re-routing the ota receiver through this connection and see what happens.


Ed


----------



## Intheswamp

Well, the sudden shut-off is still occurring and I'm beginning to think it's something more than overheating. It seems to happen more so during volume peaks in 5.1 sound. Maybe even when more bass comes into play. The "VROOM" sound that CBS played during their college football games when they switched to an instant replay or either a stats screen would often shut the receiver off.


It seems to help decrease the frequency of the shut-downs if I turn the volume down. Tonight while watching the "Mentalist" on CBS it shutdown and as soon as the volume came up after turning the receiver back on it would shut off...I had to turn the volume down a good bit before it would stay on.


Not exactly a scientific, highly technical description of what's happening but basically it's what I'm experiencing.


Ed


----------



## mellis33

I get the "sudden" shut off every now and then and I agree it is a volume/level problem! mine happens in the same situation every time! always and only when I have initiated showtime or starz vod the initial little station logo and music comes on then there is the shut off almost like they didnt edit out extra frequencies or something then the feature starts an the problem is gone so I now shut off the receiver until the feature starts!


----------



## Symbios

It definitly sounds like it's overheating. A transistor has to work harder to produce more output, thus generating more heat. If it's running hot for some reason, it wouldn't be strange for it to shut down while trying to produce loud sounds.


When's the last time you blew the dust out of your unit?


----------



## Intheswamp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Symbios* /forum/post/15324745
> 
> 
> It definitly sounds like it's overheating. A transistor has to work harder to produce more output, thus generating more heat. If it's running hot for some reason, it wouldn't be strange for it to shut down while trying to produce loud sounds.
> 
> 
> When's the last time you blew the dust out of your unit?



It's clean as a pin. It's interesting but sometimes the receiver doesn't *seem* to be hot when the unit shuts down. I might see if my brother-in-law will let me borrow his IR thermometer the next time he comes down and see if there's one or more transistor/chip going thermal on me. If I can detect a few suspect transistors I might could add some additional heatsinking to them. But...if it's individual transistors heating up suddenly when more power is applied why has it started doing this? If I could figure out what's going on I might could do something about it...I've built a few ham radios, etc.,....surface mount I haven't tackled yet, though.


----------



## Symbios

Perhaps a heatsink wasn't tightened properly or is lacking thermal grease. Or maybe something is shorting out during high load conditions...


----------



## Intheswamp

Hopefully after Christmas I can get some time to pull the receiver off-line and do some checking. I've been eyeballing the SR606, but for the 3+ Ben Franklins they're asking for it I'd *much* rather get the 540 straightened out. When it's working right the 540 does what I need it to. I just dread having family over and have the system shutting down sporadically while the kids are watching some of the Christmas classics. Ah well, the kids have good ears so I'll keep the volume turned down.










I'll check the speaker connections, too. I tinned all the wires when I initially set it up but, who know's, there might be a wild hair somewhere.


Thanks for the feedback...anymore suggestions or thoughts feel free to send'em on!!


Merry Christmas,

Ed


----------



## hom_tanks

Hi


Does anyone know a link to the color-coded rear panel diagram of the HTS 790 Receiver ( I believe it SR-604) ? Your help will be muchos appreciated.


Regards,

HT


----------



## hom_tanks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hom_tanks* /forum/post/15356259
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a link to the color-coded rear panel diagram of the HTS 790 Receiver ( I believe it SR-604) ? Your help will be muchos appreciated.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> HT



Hmm...maybe I'm wrong, receiver is SR-540, not SR-604. Anyone knows a link to the color-coded rear panel diagram?


----------



## indianafanatic

Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Krieger119

Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my 790. I just moved into my new place. I was running a 5.1 setup prior to moving in. I setup a 7.1 setup and I wanted to test it with the scene in Black Hawk Down when an RPG flies by one of the soldiers and you hear it go from front left to the rear. I was not getting any sound to the rears. When the RPG was launched, I heard it on the front left speaker and then the system shut down. The red light began to blink so I disconnected the system and all the wires. I tried reconnecting again a few minutes later and the same even when I went back to the 5.1 setup. Any ideas and/or solutions to this problem. This is the first problem I have had with this system. I appreciate any help given ... thx.


----------



## Krieger119

Bump


----------



## Krieger119

To anyone who reads this ... after testing all my speakers n' wires, I seem to have it working. I think it was the speaker wires. What could have been wrong with the speaker wires? Could staples interfere with the signal? I'm asking that b/c I ran the wires along the wall with a staple gun ... any ideas?


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krieger119* /forum/post/15417526
> 
> 
> To anyone who reads this ... after testing all my speakers n' wires, I seem to have it working. I think it was the speaker wires. What could have been wrong with the speaker wires? Could staples interfere with the signal? I'm asking that b/c I ran the wires along the wall with a staple gun ... any ideas?



Very easily could have shorted your surrounds with the staples... the staple goes through the insulation and allows the two wires to make a closed circuit and wham! Every time a signal goes to that speaker, your system shuts down. Glad it was an easy fix (I was thinking it was just some frayed wires at a terminal or something). Hope you don't have any other problems!


----------



## Krieger119




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EchoTony* /forum/post/15422898
> 
> 
> Very easily could have shorted your surrounds with the staples... the staple goes through the insulation and allows the two wires to make a closed circuit and wham! Every time a signal goes to that speaker, your system shuts down. Glad it was an easy fix (I was thinking it was just some frayed wires at a terminal or something). Hope you don't have any other problems!



Good to go now ... thx. I bought those ... what do you call them ... they're like plastic white hooks with a nail so that you can just hook the wires, nail it and thats it. Woot!


----------



## indianafanatic

I Want To Learn (Flags),


You are replying to posts from 2006 and 2007. There is nothing constructive to gain from taking an argumentative stance against opinions from so long ago. Please don't pick up where you left off. Be a better member of the forums.


Thanks.


----------



## markrubin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indianafanatic* /forum/post/15486718
> 
> 
> I Want To Learn (Flags),
> 
> 
> You are replying to posts from 2006 and 2007. There is nothing constructive to gain from taking an argumentative stance against opinions from so long ago. Please don't pick up where you left off. Be a better member of the forums.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



^^^


posts deleted


----------



## gonecruzan

I have the HT-S790 combo with the R540 receiver and I'm looking to buy a Panny Blu-Ray player with the analog outputs (BD55). So I'm looking for a definite answer:


Will this 540 receiver play the decoded HD Dolby/DTS sound over the analog ins?


I'm in no way eager to replace this receiver just yet as I find it more than suitable and the analog connections don't bother me.


Thanks,


----------



## EchoTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonecruzan* /forum/post/15570610
> 
> 
> I have the HT-S790 combo with the R540 receiver and I'm looking to buy a Panny Blu-Ray player with the analog outputs (BD55). So I'm looking for a definite answer:
> 
> 
> Will this 540 receiver play the decoded HD Dolby/DTS sound over the analog ins?
> 
> 
> I'm in no way eager to replace this receiver just yet as I find it more than suitable and the analog connections don't bother me.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



I'm using the BD35 with optical s/pdif and am VERY happy with my 5.1 result.

Sorry this doesn't answer your specific question, but my point is you can make the BR jump now and enjoy your current receiver until you upgrade.


Tony


----------



## smokarz

hi all, i am looking up upgrade my hts790, after two years of usage. here's what i like to get for speakers, would the htr540 receiver be able to handle all these adequately?


klipsch rf3 fronts

klipsch rc62 center

klipsch rs52 rears

ed a300 subwoofer


thanks


----------



## smokarz

can anyone confirm the HTR540 receiver that comes with this box is the same as the standalone TSXR504? i've read the spec on the 504 and it seems to be a bit different than what the HS790 manual said about the HTR540


----------



## Biddian

Hello, I have a couple of questions regarding my 550 receiver. I was in the process of hooking up 7.1 using rca output jacks from the Blu ray player to the receiver for multichannel audio. On my center channel speaker, there is a left (white) and a right (red) but on the back of the receiver, there is only one input. Do I need to go to radioshack to buy connector ends for the wire and then a coaxial adapter? Or does the receiver only have this signal in mono?


Second question: I recently bought an old Carver 2 channel amp and would like to use this for the front speakers all the time with each application i.e cd, blu ray movies etc. How would I set up the wiring on this particular unit for this? Or is it even possible? Thank you


----------

